# Die Bionicon Galerie



## gratis (9. August 2006)

Zeigt Eure sebstkonfigurierten oder neuen Bikes her und stellt sie hier rein.  
Meins stell ich rein wenn ich vom Lago zurückkomme. Ich hoffe danach gibt es das Bike noch. 
Peter


----------



## bella (10. August 2006)

Hey Peter,
mein Edison bremst seit gestern mit HOPE M4:




 
_leider den Wuerger erst nach dem Foto getauscht ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (10. August 2006)

Warum hängen bei dir eigentlich halbnackte Frauen mir Rädern an der Wand?

_Bei ner Frau wäre doch ein Bild von Gracia o.ä. viel angebrachter, oder?


----------



## supercycles (10. August 2006)

Tja, in eine vernünftige Fachwerkstatt gehören nun mal zur Steigerung der Leistung halbnackte Frauen. Und angezogene Radbesitzerinnen


----------



## rfgs (12. August 2006)

ach wie prüde!gähn!


----------



## blackforest (12. August 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> ach wie prüde!gähn!



Hä? Die Antwort kapier ich wirklich überhaupt nicht  

Ich hab doch nix gegen die Bilder gesagt.


----------



## rfgs (13. August 2006)

s war auf die letzte aussage von supercycles bezogen,bekleidete kundinnen


----------



## thto (31. August 2006)

haut mal ein paar fette pics rein , habe gestern in mainz zufällig 2 bikes von euch im radladen stehen sehen, sehr schöne bikes mit vielen guten ideen und viel liebe zum detail........


----------



## gratis (4. September 2006)

Servus, bin wieder heil vom Lago zurück. 
Hier mein Bike. Ich habe aus einem Edison zwei gemacht. Ich fahre im leichtem Gelände mit einem Laufradsatz von DT Swiss 240 u. einer 4.1d  Felge. Dazu fahre ich ein Ritchey V Pro Pedal und Nobbby Nic Reifen. Das Bike wiegt so ungefähr 13 kg.
Fürs härtere Gelände habe ich eine DT Swiss 440 FR Nabe und 823 Tubless Mavic Felge mit Albert Bereifung. Dazu fahr  ich mit einem Atomlab Quickstep Pedal. Mit diesen Komponenten wiegt es ca. 14,5 kg. 
Bremsen: 200 mm und 190 mm Bremsscheiben Louise FR
XT Kurbel, Sram 0.9 Schaltung. SQ Lab 612 Sattel, Thomson Sattelstütze,
Ich komme so super über die Runden.

Ciao Peter


----------



## gratis (7. November 2006)

Hey Andi, hau hier mal ein paar Bilder von Euren special Bikes rein. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## bug-03 (10. November 2006)

Lob an alle bioniconer. Nette bikes sind da in der Schmiede in Bayern entstanden.Gruß dahin und weiterso.
Vielleicht bald mal ein bildchen von meinem kleinen. arbeite daran.
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilasWolf (11. November 2006)

naja...is zwar leider kein selbst konfiguriertes, aber es isn Bionicon...hehe


----------



## MrLock (12. April 2007)

Hallo

so heute habe ich nun endlich mein neues Edison bekommen und gleich ausprobiert.Bin begeistert. Gut ok,ich fuhr vorher auch ein Hardtail mit RS Psylo XC und Magura Julie 160er Scheibendurchmesser. Dagegen ist die 203er Louise Ventidisc der Oberhammer obwohl noch net mal richtig eingebremst.Hier mal ein Foto, war heute aber schon etwas dunkel.





Gruß
Kay


----------



## John Oswald (17. Mai 2007)

rahmen: bionicon edison '05
gabel: bionicon double agent, 70-150mm, serie
dämpfer: x-fusion 02 rpv, serie
bremsen: avid juicy7, 200er scheiben 
lenker:    syncros bulk
griffe:     syntace schraubgriffe
trigger:   shimano xt
kurbel:    truvativ firex
stütze:    ritchey comp
sattel:     wtb laser
vr:          dt swiss onyx, sun rims single track white, schwalbe fat albert 2.35
hr:          dt swiss hügi FR, sun rims single track 24", schwalbe space 24" 2.35 
schläuche: schwalbe dh
pedale:   shimano pd-m424
schaltwerk: shimano xt
umwerfer: shimano xt
kette: wippermann
kassette: sram pg 980 11/34
kappen: pirate
aufkleber: parma

und, gut?


----------



## MrLock (21. Mai 2007)

@John O.

lenker: syncros bulk
griffe: syntace schraubgriffe

Diese Kombo interessiert mich auch...
Wie breit ist denn der Lenker und passt der an den Variovorderbau?
Irgendwie ist mir der orginale Lenker zu schmal und zu sehr gekröpft.

Gruß
Kay


----------



## John Oswald (5. Juni 2007)

KayLo schrieb:


> @John O.
> 
> lenker: syncros bulk
> griffe: syntace schraubgriffe
> ...



Der syncros bulk passt mit seinen 25,4 mm durchmesser an den vario-vorbau des edison. meiner ist 720mm breit und 40mm gekröpft. er wiegt ca. 14kg (inkl. bike  )

die syntace-griffe kleben wie harry. wenn man sie ohne handschuhe fährt, dann pappen einem übrigens hinterher noch stundenlang die pfoten...


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juni 2007)

SO MAL MEIN GOLDEN WILLOW  IN GANZ KLEIN "S" XT/X7 MIX, HAYES EL CAMINO´S UND SUN SINGLE TRACK/REVERSE SPIRIT NABEN  N ECHTES SPASSRAD      ich muss ma bessere bilder machen



www.schlammspringer.blogspot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (6. Juli 2007)

Bin seit kurzem auch glücklicher BIONICON Fahrer  
Mein Golden Willow I hat als Upgrade noch ein Laufradsatz DT 240s mit RWS und DT 4.2 Felgen erhalten. Das Gewicht beträgt so ohne Pedale 12,8 kg.


----------



## jever98 (2. August 2007)

Ist zwar nur ein 'stinknormales' Edison 2, aber die Schweiz ist eben schoen:


----------



## mäxx__ (2. August 2007)

So, mein Supershuttle custommade und das BC1.0 meiner Frau, ebenfalls custommade.

_*Supershuttle:*_

- x.o. Grip Shift
- Sram X9
- LRS: DT Swiss EX 5.1 D mit Magura FR-Naben
- Reifen: Conti Mountain King 2.4" protection /Fat Albert light snake skin
- Kette Sram P 971
- Griffe: Syntace
- Kurbel: Stylo Team black
- Magura Louise FR 210/190

_*BC 1.0:*_

- Sram Rocket Trigger
- XT
- LRS: Bontrager Race Light mit Bontrager Light-Naben
- Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.25"
- Kette: Sram PC971
- Kassette: Sram 990
- Griffe: Ergon female short
- Kurbel: XT
- Magura SL 180/180


----------



## cosy (19. September 2007)

Ich gehöre auch seit 6 Wochen zu den glücklichen Bionicon-Besitzern:

Edison LTD 0 in Miniaturausführung (Größe S  ) - ist so ziemlich von der Stange, außer den Felgen (Mavic 719 disc).
Ich bin super zufrieden damit: bergauf ist es absolut leichtfüßig - und bergab... was soll ich dazu sagen  

An dieser Stelle übrigens noch ein DICKES Dankeschön an die Jungs von Triebtreter in Schweinfurt für die Geduld, die ihr mit mir hattet! 

CU
Cosy


----------



## cosy (19. September 2007)




----------



## scooby_ (20. September 2007)

Die Kulisse machts....


----------



## prodigy (20. September 2007)

@cosy&scooby_

sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## cosy (27. September 2007)

@ scooby: super Bild 
Könnte glatt aus nem Werbeprospekt sein!


----------



## sunabar (27. Oktober 2007)

Familienzuwachs Bionicon Supershuttle custommade in M 12,5kg:


----------



## FRbiker (27. Oktober 2007)

Hay schöne Bikes ich bin seit 4Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Edison.. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschmid (16. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

habe gestern ertmal ein Golden Willow gesehen und mich in das Teil verliebt. Da das ja eine etwas höhere Investition ist, eine Frage an Euch bezüglich der Gabel. Ich fahre gerne flüssige Trails (meist im Mittelgebirge), auch über Wurzelfelder (kein Bikepark, grössere Sprünge).Was ich nicht mag, ist gröberes Geröll. Ich bevorzuge eine Gabel, die sehr sensibel anspricht. Habe schon gelesen, dass die Bionicon Gable hier nicht ihre Stärken hat, oder was meint Ihr.


----------



## Helltone (16. November 2007)

haschmid schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> habe gestern ertmal ein Golden Willow gesehen und mich in das Teil verliebt. Da das ja eine etwas höhere Investition ist, eine Frage an Euch bezüglich der Gabel. Ich fahre gerne flüssige Trails (meist im Mittelgebirge), auch über Wurzelfelder (kein Bikepark, grössere Sprünge).Was ich nicht mag, ist gröberes Geröll. Ich bevorzuge eine Gabel, die sehr sensibel anspricht. Habe schon gelesen, dass die Bionicon Gable hier nicht ihre Stärken hat, oder was meint Ihr.



Falsches Thema. Hier werden Bilder gepostet. Guck mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291527


----------



## haschmid (16. November 2007)

Helltone schrieb:


> Falsches Thema. Hier werden Bilder gepostet. Guck mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291527



Danke!


----------



## FRbiker (18. November 2007)

hallo
Wie bekommt ihr denn eure Bilder *so groß *hier rein? ich meine nicht als Link sondern das man Sie gleich im Forum sieht.Wenn ich im diesem Forum auf Antworten klicke und mein Text schreibe und dann irgendwie das Bild hinzufügen? Ich bin anscheinend zu blöd dafür! hab jetz schon über ne Stund probiert. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen. 
danke MM


----------



## staubfresser (18. November 2007)

hi
ich habe zwar selbst noch keine fotos hochgeladen, aber soviel ich weiss, lädst du am einfachsten das bild in deine galerie, dort werden dann wenn ich mich nicht irre zwei links automatisch generiert, die du von dort mit copy/paste in deinen post kopieren kannst. der eine link erscheint dann als link zu deiner gallerie, beim anderen link erscheint das bild direkt in deinem post. hoffe ich erzähl keinen müll, probiers doch mal aus.
gruss

edith hats kurz selbst getestet und meint, dass bei beiden links dein bild direkt im post erscheint (beim link 1 gross und beim link 2 als thumbnail).
bin schon auf dein bild gespannt


----------



## FRbiker (18. November 2007)

staubfresser
meinst du im Konntrollzentrum wo ist da meine Galerie?


----------



## staubfresser (18. November 2007)

du hast ja unter deinem avatar den link zu deiner gallerie gesetzt, klick den einfach an und dann auf der rechten seite (direkt daneben ist ein oranges quadrat) gibts den befehl «fotos hochladen».


----------



## haschmid (18. November 2007)

Helltone schrieb:


> Falsches Thema. Hier werden Bilder gepostet. Guck mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291527



Gibts ne Möglichkeit, einen an falscher Stelle geposteten Beitag wieder zu entfernen?


----------



## FRbiker (25. November 2007)

Hier mal in groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (15. Dezember 2007)

War am lezten Wochenende mal wider unterwegs: arsch kalt, arsch matschig, aber arsch geiel.. hoffe das es bei uns endlich mal Schnee gibt.
ps.hier wird ja gar nichts mehr gepost


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi FRbiker,

hast Du zwei Edisons oder eins umgebaut? Im Vergleich von Bild 1 und 2 gibt es Unterschiede im Sattel, Pedale, Aufkleber auf der Gabel, andere Reifen?, eins ist sauber, das andere schmutzig , ...


----------



## staubfresser (18. Dezember 2007)

au ja, ein rätselspiel   ich hab noch einen unterschied entdeckt, auf bild eins fehlen die schütze an der gabel  
- der sattel könnte derselbe sein, nur durchs karomuster gepimped  und das auffällige orange überdeckt (oder doch getauscht weil nicht gepasst?). 
- die pedale auf bild eins sehen nach 0815 standard-pedalen aus die nun getauscht wurden. 
- gibts das kleber-set eigentlich zum bike dazu oder kostet das aufpreis?  
- und mit der bereifung testen wir doch alle gern ein wenig rum um das optimale zu finden  
na, hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Dezember 2007)

... dann warten wir mal auf die Auflösung durch FRbiker 

Andi ist uns ja auch noch eine weitere Auflösung schuldig. Bin schon darauf gespannt.  Vielleicht ist er ja auch schon in den Weihnachtsferien, man höhrt nichts mehr von ihm. Vielleicht ist er aber auch nur am Arbeiten 



bionicon schrieb:


> Respekt :
> Biomechanik an mit goldener Weide!
> So, gentlemen, wir eröffnen jetzt eine Wortspielkasse; und beim ersten Workshop werden wir die Kasse ausschütten - was haltet Ihr davon !?
> Danke
> Schmidt





Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, was er damit wohl gemeint haben möchte... Vielleicht spielt er auf die Begriffe "*Bionicon*" und "*Golden Willow*" an.
> Das deutsche Kofferwort _"*Bionik*" _ (-> Stichwort Bionicon!) setzt sich aus _"*Biologie*" _und _"*Technik*" _zusammen und bringt damit zum Ausdruck, wie für technische Anwendungen Prinzipien verwendet werden können, die aus der Biologie abgeleitet wurden. Die Bionik ist systematisches Lernen von der Natur und steht damit in klarer Abgrenzung zur reinen Naturinspiration. -> Stichwort: _"*Das Ziegenprinzip*"_
> 
> Aber "_*Golden Willow*_" wäre nicht die "goldene Weide" sondern laut Leo die "_*gelbe Weide*_" Das macht den Namen aber nicht minder schön. Nur meint Ihr damit eine "_gelbe/goldene Weide/Wiese_" oder die *Pflanze *"_*Salix vitellina*_" oder auf Deutsch die "_*Dotterweide*_"
> Andy, wolltest Du uns das mitteilen? Habe ich den Jackpot geknackt? Aber wieso heisst Eure Firma dann nicht ausschliesslich "Bionicon" sondern "Inwall GmbH"??? Das klingt ja völlig komisch.


----------



## staubfresser (18. Dezember 2007)

in froher erwartung unser aller aufklärung, verbleibe ich zwischenzeitlich mit folgenden in unsinn blühenden zeilen:

_der gute thomas edison, rief kürzlich an bei bionicon;

lag unter nem eisenholz-baum und verwirklichte sich seinen traum;

unser andi nahm ab und edison sprach  mit blick auf ne güldene weide: 
«ein supershuttle und ein frequency bitte  ja ich nehm gleich beide.»_


----------



## FRbiker (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin Leute 
Ja da habt ihr ja gut aufgepast auf dem ersten Bild ist das Bike gerade mal 4Wochen alt... 
Also Die Dekore an der Gabel sind anders und der Sattel ist das selbe Modell nur anderes Leder und Titangestell...
Die Pedalen vom ersten Bild waren 9,99euro Teile, mußte ja irgendwie fahren...
Aber bitte genau Hingucken es Sind noch zwei Unterschiede ich geb nen Tip -"Lenker"- aber man kann es nur sehr schwer erkennen... Ach so die Schwalbe Reifen die mongtiert sind sind im Matsch mist, man schwimmt nur hin und her ich werde mir im Januar vieleicht Contie RubberQueen2,4 gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (20. Dezember 2007)

ich habs gefunden  *hüpfundspring*
neu ist noch die kombinierte klemme bremshebel/schaltung. macht nicht nur ne aufgeräumtere optik, so ist natürlich der magicbutton auch besser positioniert.
besser im vergleich hierzu zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134245&d=1193519017


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (20. Dezember 2007)

... hast recht. Geht das auch mit der K18 und Sram X7? Ich dachte diese Adapter funktionieren nur mit X9 oder X0?


----------



## 4mate (20. Dezember 2007)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Moin Moin ...
> Aber bitte genau Hingucken es Sind noch zwei Unterschiede



Unterschiede auf Bild II :

1. Lenkeranschlagschützer
2. Luftdruck vo - 0,4 bar / hi -0,2 bar
3. Mehrgewicht schlammbedingt + 178 g


----------



## FRbiker (20. Dezember 2007)

Staubfresser 100Punkte im Duell mit Nicki-Nitro aber ein hab ihr noch übersehen ich gebe euch noch ne Runde, aber ist so offensichtlich das mans übersieht  .... ach so Nicki hast Recht die Klemmen gehen nur bei X9 u. XO aber kann ich sehr empfehlen dadurch haben die Schalter einen viel flacherren Winkel zum Lenker find ich besser zum schalten... aber der Preis für die Klemmen ist unverschähmt...


----------



## FRbiker (5. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
Hab gestern mal die Canon Kam mit genommen und ein bisel rumgespielt aber nicht hauen bin noch Anfänger...


----------



## Helltone (5. Januar 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal die Canon Kam mit genommen und ein bisel rumgespielt aber nicht hauen bin noch Anfänger...



Sehr coole Bilder!


----------



## staubfresser (5. Januar 2008)

wow, ganz geniale bilder! vor allem auch mit sehr viel stimmung, reschbeggd! überhaupt könnte der eine oder andere seine bilder mal bionicon mailen für die gallerie auf der bionicon-page...


----------



## FRbiker (5. Januar 2008)

Hy... gibs da auf der Homepage ne Galerie, da werd ich gleich mal schauen..


----------



## FRbiker (5. Januar 2008)

jo cool gibt es, tatte ich noch garnicht gesehen! sind schon geile bilder drauf es fehlt aber noch der richtige Bißßß....


----------



## FRbiker (5. Januar 2008)

Schaut euch mal den Trailer zum neuen Bikevideo an. Da bekommt man voll bock loszulegen... http://www.ionatefilms.com/ (auf hier auf der News Seite!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheIdlerGuy (6. Januar 2008)

ALDA SCHWEDE DU EY...
Leute ich selbst fahre kein BIONICON wie man unschwer an meinen Fotos erkennen kann, mir fehlt das nötige "Kleingeld". Aber ich sag euch, das geht ja mal hammer ab. Wenn die es nicht noch weit bringen, wer dann?
Hab mir nur das "Zusammenbau"-video angeschaut und ich muss sagen, da sind keine wünsche mehr offen. Die Technik ist der Wahnsinn, Befestigungslösungen einfach Top und durchdacht... weiter so BIONICON-GUYs , Ihr habts drauf !!!


----------



## bionicon (7. Januar 2008)

Guten MOrgen, 

da kann Ich nur sagen: Vielen Dank  !

Schönen Gruß


----------



## flatrider (8. Januar 2008)

Hier mal mein Ironwood.







Nach über einem Jahr und vielen Testfahrten, unter anderem auch bei den Jungs am Tegernsee, hab ich nun mein VP Free geopfert und mir ein Ironwood geleistet mit dem ich dann alles machen kann.


----------



## FRbiker (8. Januar 2008)

nice


----------



## cosy (8. Januar 2008)

sehr hübsch!


----------



## racer01 (13. Januar 2008)

hier mein GW


----------



## bionicon (13. Januar 2008)

Servus Leute, 

Top Bilder mit dabei - Ihr könnt mir Eure besten auch schicken, dann nehmen wir die Bikes in die Galerie mit auf. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## FRbiker (14. Januar 2008)

Andi
Wenn ich das nächste mal mit Bike und Cam experementiere schick ich dir ein zwei Bilder... wär cool wenn das mal in euer Galerie zu finden wär. .


----------



## blackbandit (17. Januar 2008)

bionicon schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Top Bilder mit dabei - Ihr könnt mir Eure besten auch schicken, dann nehmen wir die Bikes in die Galerie mit auf.
> 
> ...



Hi Andi,

hab alle meine Bilder in meinem Photoalbum. 
Melde Dich wenn Du ein großes Original willst.

Keine Ahung aus welcher Perspektive die Rohloff am besten rauskommt, mir
persönlich gefällt das 
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/448305/cat/500/ppuser/78718
am besten. Da sieht man aber nur, daß da keine normale Schaltung dran ist.

Oder bekomme ich dafür Mengenrabatt
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/445494
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (26. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG] Ich wollte mal nicht mein Bike immer in Vordergrund posten, hier mal Aluminiumleichtbau coooool


----------



## FRbiker (27. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG] Einfach mal wirken lassen!!! the Bionicon night in red


----------



## flatrider (29. Januar 2008)

sehr schöne bildideen und natürlich geiles bike


----------



## Helltone (8. Februar 2008)

Seit letzter Woche Freitag bin ich glücklicher GW Besitzer (Golden Willow 2, XT Bremse, Zugstufenkartusche a.d. Gabel, PVA Dämpfer). Gekauft bei Bike N Service in Velbert, Top-Laden!
Geile Sache, jetzt kann die Saison kommen. Am Wochenende werde ich erstmal den Teuto unsicher machen!


----------



## FRbiker (9. Februar 2008)

Tolles bike   da wünsche ich dir noch viiiieeel Spaß mit Bionicon. Ich bin auch immer zufriedenner je mehr ich mit meinem unterwegs bin. 

*Post mal wieder Leute,,, los!!! ich freu mich immer über Bilder "Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte"*


----------



## sunabar (10. Februar 2008)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit den perfekt in Szene gesetzten Bildern von  FRbiker mithalten aber ich hab gestern mal geputzt und hab die Chance für ein paar update Bilder genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolperdinger (10. Februar 2008)

Hi Sunabar,
wahnsinnig schöne Bikelady die du dir da zugelegt hast.Wieviel wiegt es denn jetzt realistisch mit Pedalen und so? Wie schauts mit wippen und Uphilltauglichkeit aus!
Auf jeden Fall ein geniales Ding des Supershuttle

Gruß
Wolperdinger


----------



## sunabar (10. Februar 2008)

Danke Danke ;-)
In der aktuellen Version hab ichs noch nicht gewogen (wollte nicht das Schlammmonster in den Stadler schieben der schaut immer so böse  )

In der ersten Version waren es 12,6 kg jetzt sind es wahrscheinlich 100 oder 200 gr mehr  kann man aber schwer sagen.

Die max. Uphill tauglichkeit konnte ich noch nicht voll testen ( hab noch keinen so steilen Berg gefunden, das ich die Gabel voll einfahren mußte ;-)  )
Aber fast besser wie mit nem Hardtail.
Zum Wippen: Naja stehend im Wiegetritt würd ich keinen Berg hochfahren aber für den Federweg und Speed bergab super. Im sitzen wippt es nicht störend.

Für nähere Infos siehe Supershuttle Thread.
Lenker und Sattel sind leichter geworden, Scheiben und Reifen schwerer


----------



## FRbiker (10. Februar 2008)

Cool sunabar 
Was ich noch wissen will wie findest du die Hoppe Bremsen? sogar mit schwimgelagerten Scheiben, geil .... konntest du die schonmal an ihre Grenze bringen


----------



## sunabar (10. Februar 2008)

Die Hope Bremsen sind m.M.n. die qualitativ Besten auf dem Markt. Super verarbeitet (Messingbuchsen, nahezu alles CNC gefräßt).
Bin erst 160mm und 140mm Hope Mono Mini Pro Scheiben gefahren (die sind etwas dünner und haben mehr Aussparungen) und die sind doch ehr für XC und Leichtgewicht.
Jetzt fahre ich vorne 180mm Floating und hinten 180mm Stahlscheibe(die trinken beim Versand zu viel Guiness) da reicht ein Finger für nen Stoppie.


----------



## FRbiker (14. Februar 2008)

Ja ich weiß ich schon wider und mein EDISON, aber ich kanns einfach nicht lassen zu posten....  ps. ich würd ja auch gern mal das neue EDISO posten aber ich hab leider keins  aber reitzen tut mich der Bock irgenwie!!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Februar 2008)

@FrBiker,

dafür ist es in weiss aber auch am schönsten. Ich habe noch kein anderes Edison mit der grauen Lackierung in Natura gesehen, aber der Rahmen mit der weissen Lackierung des Edison Ltd gefällt mir persönlich am besten.


----------



## FRbiker (15. Februar 2008)

Ja da teile ich meine Meinung gerne mit dir geht mir genau so was die Lackierung betrift. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen die Hydroformen der Rohre kommen richtig gut an in Natura.... in der aktuellen FreerideBike ist es in test und ist mehr schwartz als grau, aber ich finde es hätte eingendlich in die Bike zum Endouro Test gehört... und das SS in die Freeride Zeitschrift!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Februar 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> in der aktuellen FreerideBike ist es in test und ist mehr schwartz als grau, aber ich finde es hätte eingendlich in die Bike zum Endouro Test gehört... und das SS in die Freeride Zeitschrift!



Hoi FRbiker,

kannst Du den Testbericht in der _"FreerideBike"_ irgendwie verlinken? Ich kenne dieses Magazin nicht und finde es online auch nicht. Ich kenne nur die normale _"Freeride"_ als Schwestermagazin von _"Bike"_. Aber das meinst Du ja nicht. Wenn möglich, dann kannst Du ja den Testbericht im Thread von Fetz _"Testbericht Edison ltd." _verlinken. Da würde er gut reinpassen.


----------



## 4mate (16. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## sunabar (16. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die Freeride zu Hause liegen aber nen Test sehe ich nicht. Allerdings wird das neue Edision in der MTB Rider getestet. Ist für gut befunden worden einzige Kritik: zu kurzes Sattelrohr (Versenkbarkeit) und einfache Federelemente ( die aber laut Test gut funkt. ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (16. Februar 2008)




----------



## blackbandit (16. Februar 2008)

IW's gibts auch ohne Rohloff ?
Wer macht den so was 

Wieso kann ich nur Bilder bis 60kb attachen, wärend das vorherige Bild 307kb groß ist ??


----------



## FRbiker (16. Februar 2008)

Hi

Also sorry Leute ich meinte das Magezien MTB-Ride hab es mit der Freeride verwckselt, habe den Bericht auch nur in der Tanke überflogen von 1Woche.
Sorry für die Verwirrung Nick-Nitro stimmt es heist nur Freeride. ich halt.


----------



## petzl (8. März 2008)

Mein Supershuttle Größe L custommade im Alter von 2 Tagen.


----------



## 4mate (8. März 2008)

BOOOAH  ! Das sieht soo laang aus - ist das XXXXL ?


----------



## sunabar (8. März 2008)

Klasse Aufbau !!! 
Kannst im SS Thread ja mal posten wie du mit den MK hin kommst. Ich finde die Teile für das momentane Wetter echt zum kot***.


----------



## T8Force (8. März 2008)

Sehr schicker Aufbau. Bei den Pedalen rate ich dir zu den längeren Stiften. Hatte nur 3 Ausfahrten die Kurzen drin und habe nach mehrfachen Abrutschern über ne Stunde gebraucht sie zu wechseln.


----------



## petzl (8. März 2008)

Das Bike ist ein L mit 60 cm Oberrohr. M war mir mit 183 cm Körpergröße zu kurz. Bin aber noch am überlegen, ob ich mir von Syntace den Vector Downhill montiere. Der Lowrider ist schon ziemlich flach.

Die MK sind ein Versuch. War heute ausgiebiger unterwegs und der niedrige Rollwiderstand ist klasse. Der Reifen ist aber  mit dem halbrunden Profil etwas kippelig. Auf Schotter war ich heute mit dem Grip zufrieden. Ist aber nur mein erster Eindruck. Die Reifen sind halt super leicht. Komplett incl. Tacho wiegt mein SS im Moment 13,1 kg.

Die Pedale bleiben nur bis nächste Woche drauf. Hab mir noch die NC 17 Magnesium bestellt. Die MX Pedale stammen noch vom alten Rad. Da habe ich aber auch sofort die längeren Pins rein. Die Standard sind ein Witz.

Gruß
michi


----------



## FRbiker (8. März 2008)

petzl
Erst mal echt geiles Teil... Sind das die neuen Formula the one die ich da sehe!!! "bin neidisch" wie beißen die denn so zu?   Würdest du denn die Conti  MK weiterempfehlen ich will mir demnächst auch ein paar neue Reifen kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (8. März 2008)

Ja, sind die "One". Bin da aber noch in der Einbremsphase und kann noch nicht viel sagen. Im Moment merke ich vom Bremsverhalten keinen Unterschied zur  K24. Das wird aber bestimmt noch. Die Bremsklötze sind fast um die Hälfte größer als bei der Oro.   Der Bremshebelweg ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bis ich wirklich bremse, muß ich die Hebel bis fast an den Lenker ziehen. Man kann zwar den Hebelweg einstellen, aber nur in einem kleinen Bereich. Das war zwar auch bei den Oros so, aber bei der "One" ist es noch ein wenig extremer.

Über den Reifen habe ich ja schon meinen ersten Eindruck geschildert. Für eine Empfehlung muß ich noch ein paar mal fahren.


----------



## FRbiker (9. März 2008)

petzi
mal noch ne kurtze Frage, wie wiegst du denn dein Bike? Ich hab meins mal auf ne Personenwage gestellt aber ich glaube nicht so ganz das mann es damit genau wiegen kann... Irgenwie muß ich auch mal rauskriegen was es wiegt.. hast du von allen Komponenten die Gewichtsdaten addiert?
gruß FR


----------



## böser_wolf (9. März 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> petzi
> mal noch ne kurtze Frage, wie wiegst du denn dein Bike? Ich hab meins mal auf ne Personenwage gestellt aber ich glaube nicht so ganz das mann es damit genau wiegen kann... Irgenwie muß ich auch mal rauskriegen was es wiegt.. hast du von allen Komponenten die Gewichtsdaten addiert?
> gruß FR




wieso??
 stell dich auf die waage mit deinem rad 
und danach ohne 
dann mal kurz rechnen dann weißt du was dein rad wiegt


----------



## T8Force (9. März 2008)

Naja, eigentlich wird es mit ner Hängewaage gemessen.  









Das bike auf ne Waage stellen halte ich für ungenau. Du musst es festhalten und das allein verfälscht das Ergebnis. Die Teile addieren halte ich ebenso für verzichtbar.


----------



## FRbiker (9. März 2008)

Jup ich kenne die Teile aber will mir jetz nicht extra eins Kaufen.... Ich fahre die Woche eventuell mal zum Händler vieleicht hatt der ja ne Wage  glaub ich zwar nicht aber fargen kostet nichts.


----------



## petzl (9. März 2008)

Habs mit ner Hängewaage gemessen und mit meiner Körperwaage kontrolliert. Körperwaage schwankte leicht zwischen 13,1 und 13,2 kg. Die Hängewaage zeigte 13,1 an. 

Die "One" habe ich übrigens heute richtig eingebremst. Jetzt bin ich auch mit dem Druckpunkt zufrieden und die Bremskraft ist der Hammer. Man merkt ganz deutlich die größere Bremskraft zur K24. Außerdem ist die Bremse bisher total leise. Kein Schleifen, Klingeln etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (9. März 2008)

Mit meiner PersonenWaage ist  das sehr Ungenau sie zeigt nur immer in  0,5er Schritten an also nichts genaues. Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spaß mit den ONE die sind echt geil man sieht auch optisch schon die viel größeren BremsnehmerKolm....


----------



## DeBroglie (9. März 2008)

Sehr schöner Aufbau!

Mir würde an dem Rad aber noch der Kettenstrebenschutz fehlen!


----------



## petzl (9. März 2008)

Die Kette schlägt doch eigentlich nur nach unten. Beim SS ist die Kettenstrebe über der Kette. Deshalb brauch ich keinen Schutz. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum Bionicon keinen mitliefert, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Bikes. Wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe, dann korrigiert mich bitte?


----------



## souldriver (10. März 2008)

Wunderschön!!
Noch mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße: Bin auch 1,83 und schwanke noch zwischen M und L. M konnte ich hier in Berlin probefahren, wenn auch nur auf der Straße und fands ok. Ein L werd ich hier wohl kaum testen können. Ich will ein eher wendiges Bike mit Hauptanwendung bergabfahren im Harz, La Palma, usw. Hochkurbeln mach ich natürlich auch. Derzeit warte ich noch auf die Lieferbarkeit der 170er Doubleagent. Gibt es irgendwas, was aus eurer Sicht gegen ein M für mich spräche?
Die NC17 Magnesium sind übrigens super.


----------



## Fetz (11. März 2008)

petzl schrieb:


> Die Kette schlägt doch eigentlich nur nach unten.



Zumindest bei meinem Edison schlägt die Kette auch noch oben - natürlich nicht in dem Ausmaß wie es das nach oben macht. Einen zusätzlichen Schutz oben hätte ich dennoch von Anfang an montieren sollen.


----------



## petzl (11. März 2008)

@souldriver

Für Deinen Einsatzbereich ist das M wahrscheinlich besser. Ich möchte auch mal nen Alpencross mit dem SS fahren. Daher hab ich mich für L entschieden.

@Fetz

Die Kette schlägt wirklich nach oben. Das habe ich jetzt auch festgestellt. Hab mir heute ne durchsichtige Schlagschutzfolie auf die Kettenstrebe geklebt. Mal schauen ob die reicht. Einen richtigen Strebenschutz will ich nicht montieren, da sonst der Platz für den Hinterreifen ziemlich knapp wird. Eine Big Betty z. B. passt dann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr rein.


----------



## FRbiker (13. März 2008)

dachte mir ich poste mal wider das schönes.


----------



## bikemax100 (13. März 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> dachte mir ich poste mal wider das schönes.




Hast du das Bike da hin getragen ?
Bei dem aufgeweichten Boden so ein blitzeblanker Karren ?

Gruß
Max


----------



## FRbiker (13. März 2008)

Ne!!! Der Boden ist furtz trocken.. zumiedest nicht so das das Bike aussieht wie Sa*....


----------



## petzl (13. März 2008)

Das Bild könnte echt aus nem Werbekatalog stammen. Super schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## villex (14. März 2008)

Hat schon jemand das neue Edison?


----------



## staubfresser (14. März 2008)

@ FRbiker: mal wieder ein hammerbild von dir   hast du noch kein angebot von bionicon bekommen, bezüglich neuen fotos der aktuellen bikes   könntest ja neuer hof-fotograf werden


----------



## FRbiker (14. März 2008)

staubi..
Stimmt die sollen mal das neue Eddison rausrücken  ich wills undbedingt testen, da springen bestimmt gute Bilder bei raus jetz wo das Wetter langsam besser wird


----------



## villex (14. März 2008)

Ich habe es bestellt...wobei die Auslieferung Anfang April erfolgen soll...


----------



## FRbiker (14. März 2008)

villex bist du es auch schon mal gefahren oder gibt es noch keine Testbikes in ganz Deu?
Na da bin ich ja schon mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt... auch Deteilfotos erwünscht wegen den Hydroformen..
Giebt es das eigendlich nur in einer Farbe?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. März 2008)

Sali zsemma,

anbei 3 Föteli von mir von meinem geliebten Edison "Flocke" von meinem gestrigen Ausritt in der warmen Frühlingssonne im Wald bei warmen 15°C am Bodensee. 

Dieses hier könnte unter der Rubrik laufen: _worauf Oma schon abfuhr_:






Was ist denn das, etwa ein Erlkönig???






oder ganz in natura wie Bionicon es schuf:


----------



## guruW (17. März 2008)

So, wie versprochen, das erste Foto vom GW SC in S!  



Mehr Detailfotos unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/4178
Sehr liebevoll das Ganze, wunderschönes Radl dies, Kompliment!!!
greez guru


----------



## FRbiker (17. März 2008)

guruW
sehr schönes Bike GW... schöne scharfe Detailbilder... gefällt einfach nur tip top


----------



## haschmid (17. März 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Sali zsemma,
> 
> anbei 3 Föteli von mir von meinem geliebten Edison "Flocke" von meinem gestrigen Ausritt in der warmen Frühlingssonne im Wald bei warmen 15°C am Bodensee.
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]



Genau so eins kriege ich morgen als Frameset.  Halte Euch per Photo über den Entwicklungsfortschritt auf dem Laufenden.

Gruss Hans-Jürgen

PS: Hatte bei Bikestyle in Mönchengladbach vor 2 Wochen bestellt. Der Bestellstatus hat sich seit der Zeit nicht geändert. Habe eine Woche versucht, telefonisch, per Email, per Fax irgend ne Rückmeldung zu bekommen und dann entnervt aufgegeben. Bin superfroh, dass ich jetzt bei Bike+Style in Stuttgart bestellt habe. Die süße Bine ist supernett und es hat alles prima geklappt.  Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (18. März 2008)

Zitat: Die süße Bine ist supernett und es hat alles prima geklappt. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Bine oder der Shop? Oder beide? 

Ich habe bei Bine mein SS bestellt. Nun endlich. Nachdem ich monatelang mit mir gerungen habe.
Bine und Ingo machen das schon ganz super. Ohne Frage


----------



## haschmid (18. März 2008)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> Zitat: Die süße Bine ist supernett und es hat alles prima geklappt. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> Bine oder der Shop? Oder beide?
> 
> ...



Jetzt bewegen wir uns langsam aber auf dünnem Eis. Besonders mit meinen fast 50 Lenzen muss ich schauen, dass ich da nicht in eine falsche Ecke gerate Sagen wirs mal so: der Laden ist top, was natürlich maßgeblich an der Chefin liegt (Ingo kenne ich noch nicht). Die Auswahl der Marken zeugt von hohem Sachverstand. Es gibt keinen Schrott. Mit Cube sind gute Bikes zu vernünfigen Preisen im Sortiment, wer was besonderes will, greift zu Santa Cruz oder wie wir beide zu Bionicon. Und wenn die Chefin dann noch apart ist und ein freundliches Wesen an den Tag legt, was will man mehr. Ich glaube so ist es jetzt political correct


----------



## scheibenrost (18. März 2008)

Somit bewegen wir uns wieder auf politisch korrektem Untergrund. Keine Eisschmelze in Sicht


----------



## mäxx__ (18. März 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/18975


----------



## haschmid (18. März 2008)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> Somit bewegen wir uns wieder auf politisch korrektem Untergrund. Keine Eisschmelze in Sicht



Hurrah, ich habs!
Bine war uns trotz Macho-Sprüche nicht böse und meinte, Du wärst auch ein netter, wie fast alle Bionicon-Kunden   Viel Spaß mit dem SS. Ich nutze erst mal ne Verletzungspause zum Aufbau und zur Vorfreude

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## scheibenrost (18. März 2008)

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Und Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb. Und natürlich viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschmid (22. März 2008)

So, 
der Aufbau hat begonnen, teils mit vorhandenen teils mit neuen Parts.





Antrieb, Schaltung: XT
Bremse: Magura Louise Carbon BAT 203/180 (wg. des roten Innenrings  
Laufräder: noch keine Ahnung.
- Von der Funktion tendiere ich zu DT240s+Mavic XM 719 + Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 schwarz
- Wobei mir Felgen in weiß besser zu dem Bike gefallen würden
- Habe bei den Naben auch an rote Hope II gedacht, da brauchts aber wieder teure Adapter.

Gruss Hans-Jürgen


----------



## T8Force (22. März 2008)

Die Idee hat zwar nen langen Bart, aber für mich war es ne Premiere...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. März 2008)

Hey T8Force, cooles Bild, aber wer braucht schon Schutzbleche?


----------



## FRbiker (22. März 2008)

Hallo haschmid

Hast du mal über Mavic Crossride X-Ride Disc nachgedacht mit 24 Speichen im Aero-Profil. Die Felgen fand ich ziehmlich gut, ich hatte sie schon mal probehaft in meinem Edison drin und das sah auch ganz gut aus... desweiter habe ich Sie damals in meinem Rotwild gefahren und ich kann nichts schlechtes darüber beklagen. Sie wiegen: vorderrad: 885 gramm, hinterrad: 1035 gramm   

Wenn du noch mehr Gewicht sparen willst empfehle ich dir UST Felgen, da sparst du noch ein paar g am Reifen.

mfg M.M.

T8Force
schöne Pose!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haschmid (22. März 2008)

Hast du mal über Mavic Crossride X-Ride Disc nachgedacht mit 24 Speichen im Aero-Profil. 

Bisher noch nicht, ich schau mal.
´
Danke Hans-Jürgen


----------



## wild101 (23. März 2008)

So,jetzt mal mein Edison...



und ein paar Details...



[/U
mal am Wasser...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/62740]
	

und noch mehr



[/


----------



## scheibenrost (23. März 2008)

Sehr hübsch. Da hast du was Feines.
Und geile Bremsscheiben


----------



## FRbiker (23. März 2008)

Schaut gut aus... aber das  Schutzblech


----------



## Helltone (23. März 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus... aber das  Schutzblech



Muss doch jeder selber wissen. Im Winter macht das Sinn (obwohl ich selber keine habe).

Schönes Rad


----------



## Totoxl (27. März 2008)

Hallo, hier mal zwei Bilder, mit handy gemacht, von meinen Edison Ltd. 3 2008







Gruß Toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (27. März 2008)

Ähmdas ist nicht das 2008ter Edison. Das Vorgängermodell (deins) wird nur parallel weiter gebaut.

Zweifelsohne eine schönes bike, ich wollte nur endlich mal Privatbilder von dem neuen Edison 2008 sehen!


----------



## Totoxl (27. März 2008)

Dann musst du das auch schreiben . Denn ich habe immer geschrieben das ich das *Ltd.* habe. 

Aber Bilder von dem anderen möchte ich auch sehen.

Gruß Toto


----------



## T8Force (27. März 2008)

Was ne faule Ausrede!  

Die 2008 war total verwirrend! Ich hoffe du bist zufrieden damit. Mir gefällt es.


----------



## FRbiker (27. März 2008)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal zwei Bilder, mit handy gemacht, von meinen Edison Ltd. 3 2008
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 140018
> ...



Was haste denn da für ein Sattel drauf ist das ein fizik???????


----------



## Totoxl (27. März 2008)

Nein, das ist ein  Specialized Rival MTB 130 / 143 Sattel.
Meiner meinung nach einer der besten Mtb Sättel für wenig Geld.


----------



## sy.ra (28. März 2008)

Sind wirklich tolle Bikes und ausgefallene Parts dabei. Hier mein GW nach Selbstumbau. 

Gruß


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. März 2008)

wild101 schrieb:


> So,jetzt mal mein Edison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...  sieht ganz gut aus 

... aber ein weisser Lenker würde - denke ich - optisch das Bike vielleicht noch harmonischer machen, oder?!


----------



## wild101 (28. März 2008)

Hast eigentlich recht mit dem Lenker.
Muss mal demnächst schauen ob ich was passendes finde.


----------



## FRbiker (28. März 2008)

Also ich hatte bei mir schon mal ein weißen Lenker drann und fand es dann zu viel weiß.. wie soll ichs sage, zu bunt kann man ja dazu auch nicht sagen  Ich sag mal´ so ein weißer Lenker mit weißer Gabel kommt an einem anders farbigen Rahmen besser rüber.. Ich verkaufe jetzt sogar wieder meinen schönen WEIßEN Fizik Aliante Titan weils doch nicht so gefällt... ALSO WER INTERESSE HAT!!!! 60euro inklVersand. Auf einen Bild weiter hinten in der Galery ist er mongtiret(Seite4)!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschmid (29. März 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ...  sieht ganz gut aus
> 
> ... aber ein weisser Lenker würde - denke ich - optisch das Bike vielleicht noch harmonischer machen, oder?!



Habe ich mir auch ueberlegt, habs aber bei weissen Griffen belassen.
Hans-Juergen


----------



## T8Force (29. März 2008)

Also ich sehe das genauso wie "FRbiker". Mit noch nem weißen Lenker wirkt das bike zu überladen. Und von weiß hat man eh nicht lange viel. Egal ob Sattel, Griffe oder Pedalen. Ich denke mal, gerade so ein bike ist zum fahren da!


----------



## prodigy (30. März 2008)

So, habe mein Golden Willow mal geputzt und zu Weihnachten gab´s einen neuen UST-Laufradsatz  
Seit Juni 2007  3800 km, 60.000 Hm.


----------



## haschmid (30. März 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das genauso wie "FRbiker". Mit noch nem weiÃen Lenker wirkt das bike zu Ã¼berladen. Und von weiÃ hat man eh nicht lange viel. Egal ob Sattel, Griffe oder Pedalen. Ich denke mal, gerade so ein bike ist zum fahren da!



Danke T8Force, dass Du uns nochmal daran erinnerst, dass ein Bike zum Fahren da ist  
Das SchÃ¶ne an der Diskussion ist, dass jeder irgendwie recht hat. Vor 3 Monaten habe ich auch noch gelÃ¤chelt Ã¼ber Freunde, die fÃ¼r 150 g/Gewichtsersparnis 300 â¬ hinlegen oder fÃ¼r rote ZughÃ¼llen 50 â¬ abdrÃ¼cken. 
Kaum rafft mich eine Verletzung hin und ich habe viel Zeit zum Aufbauen eines neuen Bikes, da ich 3 Monate nicht kurbeln kann, schon fange ich auch mit roten Naben und Sattelklemmen an .
Aber Gott die 15 â¬ fÃ¼r weiÃe Griffe sind zu verschmerzen, vor allem weil fÃ¼r uns Fehlgeleitete Schraubgriffe erfunden wurden und nach dem Foto Shooting schnell wieder die Arbeitsgriffe aufgezogen werden kÃ¶nnen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen oder wie mein GroÃvater immer sagte: "die einen essen Schmierseife und die anderen gehen in die Kirche". 

So, jetzt wisst Ihr wieder etwas mehr, macht was draus, denn der Olaf kann sich ja schlieÃlich nicht um alles kÃ¼mmern ;-).

Euer Hans-JÃ¼rgen


----------



## haschmid (3. April 2008)

So, wie versprochen, ist doch recht schön geworden, oder?



 

 

 




Zum Geburtstag gibts noch ne Variosattelstütze von Crank Brothers und nen dekadenten Tune Würger in rot, und dann muss man nur noch fahren ;-)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die super Beratung von den Bionicon Jungs, Bine von Bike und Style in Stuttgart, sowie Zentrator von Action Sports.

Hans-Jürgen


----------



## scheibenrost (3. April 2008)

Nettes Teil. Durchaus sehr schön geworden. Meinen Glühstrumpf dazu.
Und Dekadenz muss sein. Ist wie Hubraum bei Autos. Kann man nur durch noch mehr ersetzen. 

Meine SS-Lieferung bei Bine scheitert gerade an Lieferengpässen bei Shimano. Zum Heulen  
Aber das Wetter lädt ja auch nicht gerade zum Lachen ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschmid (3. April 2008)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> Nettes Teil. Durchaus sehr schön geworden. Meinen Glühstrumpf dazu.
> Und Dekadenz muss sein. Ist wie Hubraum bei Autos. Kann man nur durch noch mehr ersetzen.
> 
> Meine SS-Lieferung bei Bine scheitert gerade an Lieferengpässen bei Shimano. Zum Heulen
> Aber das Wetter lädt ja auch nicht gerade zum Lachen ein



Na ja, irgendwann ist es dann ja auch da. Bei mir dauerts auch noch ein paar Wochen, bis ich nach meiner OP wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen kann. Da kam die Vorfreude des Aufbauens gerade recht.


----------



## blackbandit (3. April 2008)

haschmid schrieb:


> Zum Geburtstag gibts noch ne Variosattelstütze von Crank Brothers und nen dekadenten Tune Würger in rot, und dann muss man nur noch fahren ;-)
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal für die super Beratung von den Bionicon Jungs, Bine von Bike und Style in Stuttgart, sowie Zentrator von Action Sports.
> 
> Hans-Jürgen


Du kannst ja wohl noch nicht so viel fahren - aber was ist das für eine Sattelstütze (wo ist die Verstellung Sattel oder Lenker) und was ist Dein Eindruck von dem Teil?
Was hats den gekostet. Laut Bine braucht man beim Edison einen Adapter, oder 
nicht ?

Ciao
Steffen


----------



## haschmid (4. April 2008)

Hi Steffen!
Es gibt die Crank Brothers als Joblin L (Lever also mit Hebel unterm Sattel) oder als Loblin R (Remote) also vom Lenker aus bedienbar. Ob man einen Adapter braucht, ist mir nicht bekannt, habe aber ausser Testberichten noch keine Erfahrung. Sattelstützenmaß beim Edison ist 31,6 und das gibts. Nachteil sind halt ca 350 g Mehrgewicht und natürlich mindestens 188 . 
In Tests wird das Teil gelobt, vor allem beim Einsatz, wenn es häufig zwischen steil hoch und runter wechselt.  
Gruss Hans-Jürgen


----------



## haschmid (4. April 2008)

Hi Steffen!
Hier noch ein Link!
http://www.actionsports.de/Sattelstuetzen-Klemmen:::605.html?XTCsid=e5cc9a89feeea97e4bbd8837bf99eb1a
Gruss Hans-Jürgen


----------



## blackbandit (4. April 2008)

haschmid schrieb:


> Hi Steffen!
> Es gibt die Crank Brothers als Joblin L (Lever also mit Hebel unterm Sattel) oder als Loblin R (Remote) also vom Lenker aus bedienbar. Ob man einen Adapter braucht, ist mir nicht bekannt, habe aber ausser Testberichten noch keine Erfahrung. SattelstÃ¼tzenmaÃ beim Edison ist 31,6 und das gibts. Nachteil sind halt ca 350 g Mehrgewicht und natÃ¼rlich mindestens 188 â¬.
> In Tests wird das Teil gelobt, vor allem beim Einsatz, wenn es hÃ¤ufig zwischen steil hoch und runter wechselt.
> Gruss Hans-JÃ¼rgen


Hallo Hans-JÃ¼rgen,

Danke. Ich weiÃ, daÃ Bine ein Edison fÃ¤hrt und eine TeleskopstÃ¼tze hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat sie was von einem Adapter gesprochen.
Dann schaue ich mir das auch mal an. An ein Bionicon gehÃ¶rt ja schon fast ein Remote Teil. 
Leidern wird mein IW dann ja noch fetter :-(. 
Hat schon mal jemand probiert die Reifen und den Rahmen mit Helium zu befÃ¼llen  ?


----------



## Fetz (4. April 2008)

Ich durfte Bines Edison für eine Woche Probefahren und konnte dann nichts anderes tun als auch eines zu kaufen. Die Gravitydropper dabei ich mir dann auch gleich gegönnt. Passt zum Edison wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Die Gravitydropper benötigt einen Adapter.


----------



## T8Force (4. April 2008)

Also generell müsst ihr mal schauen, was ihr für Sattelstützenmaße habt. So wie Hans-Jürgen schreibt, hat das Edison dem Anschein nach ein 31,6er Maß. Da werde ich richtig neidisch, denn bei manchen Modellen hat Bionicon auch ein 30,0 Maß verbaut und dafür bekommt man wirklich fast nix.

Von meinem Händler weiß ich, dass diese CB Joblin und die Konkurenzprodukte alle eine kurze Lebensdauer haben. Meiner Meinung nach (wenn es so ist) also ein absoluter Flop auf den man verzichten kann. Auf das Gewicht bezogen sind die 350g aber verzeihlich, wenn man wirklich oft die Stütze hoch und runter setzt. Man spart schließlich, dass lästige Absteigen.


----------



## milchkoenig (4. April 2008)

Fetz schrieb:


> Ich durfte Bines Edison für eine Woche Probefahren und konnte dann nichts anderes tun als auch eines zu kaufen. Die Gravitydropper dabei ich mir dann auch gleich gegönnt. Passt zum Edison wie die Faust aufs Auge.
> Die Gravitydropper benötigt einen Adapter.


 
Hallo Fetz,
ich interessiere mich auch schon länger für eine Variostütz.
Die Einzige die für mein Supershuttle in Frage kommt ist die Gravitydropper mit Adapter weil alle anderen einen zu großen Durchmesser haben.
Ich habe sie mir bislang nur noch nicht gekauft weil sie gegenüber der Orginalen gerade und nicht gekröpft ist.
Ich hatte befürchtet das der Sattel dann zu weit nach Vorne Kommt.
Wie ist deine Erfahrung damit? 
Macht sich das bemerkbar oder ist es Vernachlässigbar?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Fetz (4. April 2008)

Hallo Heiko,
ich hatte bislang nie gekröpfte Sattenstützen und auch nie ein Problem damit.
Das Einstellen mit der "Lot"-Methode passt beim Edison, d.h. ich muss mit dem Sattel nicht zu weit nach vorne.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (4. April 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> So, habe mein Golden Willow mal geputzt und zu Weihnachten gab´s einen neuen UST-Laufradsatz
> Seit Juni 2007  3800 km, 60.000 Hm.




Hoi Prodigy,

was ist denn das für ein roter Knopf an der linken Gabeloberseite? Etwa die Zugstufenkartusche? Die sieht nämlich bei mir ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (4. April 2008)

@Nicki-Nitro
genau - zumindest hat mir mein Händler das als solche verkauft


----------



## FRbiker (4. April 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> @Nicki-Nitro
> genau - zumindest hat mir mein Händler das als solche verkauft



Vieleicht gibt es Kartuschen mit verschiedenen Rädchen...


----------



## promillesepp (5. April 2008)

Hier mal der Familien-Fuhrpark


----------



## FRbiker (5. April 2008)

Na das ist mal ein schönes Trio..... Was sind denn auf dem Ironwood für Reifen drauf???


----------



## T8Force (5. April 2008)

Nettes Trio, aber da fehlt das Supershuttle!  

Die Reifen dürften Contis sein, gell?


----------



## FRbiker (5. April 2008)

Conti hab ich auch so gedacht wegen dem Wabenmuster und dem Gelb an der Reifenflanke   aber welche?? 

Ach so T8Force ich habe gestern den Lenker auf jeder Seite 1,5 gekürtzt und man sieht im Querschnitt das er nur mit Carbon ummantelt ist, innen ist Alu.. deshalb auch das etwas höherre Gewicht


----------



## promillesepp (5. April 2008)

Auf dem Ironwood sind Continental Digga.
Mein Sohn meint aber Zitat: Die sind schei....


----------



## FRbiker (5. April 2008)

MTB-Slowenien...Bionicon´s im Einstatz!! um mal ein bischen Stimmung zu verbreiten...


----------



## villex (5. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## villex (5. April 2008)

und hier ist der Oli (www.eastsidebiker.de) aus Berlin, der als erster Händler in Deutschland die schönen Bilder vom neuen Edison ermöglicht hat:


----------



## FRbiker (5. April 2008)

Na wenn das nicht mein Händler ist    sag blos du hast in Berlin jetzt ein neues Eddison stehen.. Ich muß unbedingt noch mal bei dir vorbei schauen   Wenns nur nicht sooo weit wär 
richtig geiles Bike Oli 
gruß M.M.


----------



## haschmid (5. April 2008)

Super!

Wenn diese Familie nicht vom Bionicon - Virus verseucht ist, wer dann.
Finde ich gut. 
Mal ne profane Frage in die Runde von einem Novizen, nach den ersten 20 Edison KM. Ich habe mich beim Luftdruck erst mal an die Werksangaben gehalten und habe das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau deutlich sensibler reagiert als die Gabel. Das kann nun an meiner eher aufrechten Position liegen, bei der ich doch mehr Gewicht aufs Hinterrad bringe. Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht, bzw. was könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Gruss Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Totoxl (6. April 2008)

Schau mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328039


----------



## haschmid (7. April 2008)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328039



Soweit ich Andreas verstanden habe, will er die Tabelle auch auf höheres Kampfgewicht erweitern. Ich bin aber zwar knapp aber immer noch im Range . Mit den Tabellen ist das halt so ne Sache. Bei meiner Marzocchi sollte ich laut Hersteller 130 PSI drauf geben, tatsächlich fahre ich sie mit 90 PSI. Mich würden jetzt mal die individuellen Setups der Edison LTD Gemeinde interessieren. Ich kann aufgrund einer Verletzung derzeit noch nicht ins Grobe, ich könnte mir aber so etwas wie hinten Werksangabe, vorne 90 % Werksangabe vorstellen. 
Gruss Hans-Jürgen


----------



## philsyncro (7. April 2008)

hier mal mein superschüttler - nagelneu und ungeritten -






[/IMG]

und nach der dritten ausfahrt...





die rohloff funzt ganz gut, hab hetzt mal die gette gekürzt, da sie 2x runter gesprungen ist...

gruß phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (7. April 2008)

Sehr nett, wriklich sehr nett. Glückwunsch.


----------



## petzl (7. April 2008)

Da hast ein schönes Bike aufgebaut. Hab noch nie ein SS mit Speedhub gesehen. 

Deine verbaute Felge hat doch 19mm Maulweite. Wie bist da mit der Big Betty zufrieden? Bin da auch am überlegen, aber bisher dachte ich immer, dass man mit so einer schmalen Felge die Betty nicht ausnutzen kann.


----------



## philsyncro (7. April 2008)

thanks.

bis jetzt unproblematisch mit den bettys. ist halt mal ein kompromiss, da ich auch mal nen marathon fahren werde... zuletzt hatte ich die bb auf der 321, das ging locker. die nobby nic 2.4 auf den originalen alexrims fand ich schon übertrieben...

gruß phil


----------



## haschmid (8. April 2008)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328039



Hallo Totoxl!
Danke für die Info.  Beim zweiten mal schauen, habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass da doch schon einiges drinsteht.  Wahnsinn wie viele Infos im Forum vergraben sind. Man muss sie halt nur finden ;-)
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## Spargel (8. April 2008)

Der Stuntzi treibt sich gerade auf Teneriffa mit einem Bikeguide mit einem Ironwood rum: "The Snake" ab Beitrag 310.  



			
				stuntzi schrieb:
			
		

> es ist auch verdammt schwer, ihn mal aufs bild zu bekommen. meist siehst du nur noch eine kleine staubwolke für ein paar sekunden, das nächste meeting dann erst wieder am ende des trails...



ciao Christian,
immer noch ohne GW sc


----------



## FRbiker (8. April 2008)

Alter- der Typ ist Korrekt!!!!!!!!!! hoffenlich muß der so nicht mal starck bremsen, da hilft nur abspringen  Auf der Homepage bin ich schon mal gelandet.... Bike activ  klinkt gut


----------



## FRbiker (13. April 2008)

*Gewichtsmäßig müste ich jetzt bei 13,0-13,2 liegen ich werde aber mal wenn ich Zeit hab beim Händler nachwiegen, kann auch weniger sein.. Ich hab faßt alles ausgetauscht bis auf die Laufräder, Bremsen und Umwerfer ansonsten ist alles noch leichten geworden was ich deutlich spüre..
Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum Freunde*


----------



## Fusionrider (13. April 2008)

wow , die Fotos haben ja schon richtigen künstlerischen Wert, vor allem die ersten beiden!


----------



## haschmid (13. April 2008)

Wow, 
die  Kassette mit den roten Distanzscheiben fehlt mir noch fehlt mir noch. Sieht heiß aus.

Gruss Hans-Jürgen


----------



## scheibenrost (19. April 2008)

So, dann mache ich einfach mal weiter


















Wie man sieht wurde recht viel Shimano verbaut. Aber das die XT-Gruppe ist ja nicht wirklich ein Griff ins Klo. 
Die erste Probefahrt heute war auch recht angenehm. Ich konnte nichts feststellen, was mir auf Anhieb nicht gefallen hat.
Die Schaltung werkelt sehr sauber.
Die Bremse macht ebenso einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich fahre die 200/180er Kombination. Und vor allen Dingen kein Schleifen zu vernehmen, wirklich nett. Einbremsen muss jene sich halt noch.

Als Dämpfer habe ich den RPV genommen.
Die Gabel ist die 'normale' DoubleAgent.
Rahmengröße ist S. Gefällt gut, schön klein und handlich. Mein jetziges Canyon ESX8 ist auch ein S - fällt aber anders aus.

Beim Gewicht dürfte es sich so um die 14kg bewegen. Jegliches Gerede über Gewicht ist mir aber auch vollkommen Latte, da ich selbst nur ein Fliegengweicht bin. 

Tja, was soll ich sonst berichten? Ist halt 'nen geiles Teil. Ohne Frage. 
Und hoffentlich gibts mal wieder gutes Wetter.

Ach ja, gekauft habe ich es bei Bine von Bike and Style in Stuttgart.
Da war heute ohnehin Frühlingsfest und jede Menge los. Und die entsprechende Beratung bekommt man ihr und dem Team sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (19. April 2008)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> Wie man sieht wurde recht viel Shimano verbaut. Aber das die XT-Gruppe ist ja nicht wirklich ein Griff ins Klo.
> Die erste Probefahrt heute war auch recht angenehm. Ich konnte nichts feststellen, was mir auf Anhieb nicht gefallen hat.
> Die Schaltung werkelt sehr sauber.
> Die Bremse macht ebenso einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich fahre die 200/180er Kombination. Und vor allen Dingen kein Schleifen zu vernehmen, wirklich nett. Einbremsen muss jene sich halt noch.
> ...



Glückwunsch. Cooles Teil. Das Wetter ist doch derzeit gut, also ab aufs Rad


----------



## michi the 3rd (19. April 2008)

genau! des radl is viel zu sauber! des muss mal ordentlich hergef.... werden!   ab in den matsch!
auf jeden fall ein sehr netter drahtesel!


----------



## haschmid (19. April 2008)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> Wie man sieht wurde recht viel Shimano verbaut. Aber das die XT-Gruppe ist ja nicht wirklich ein Griff ins Klo.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike, sieht suppi aus! XT ist ne gute Wahl. Die 2008 Modelle sind sicherlich genauso knackig wie SRAM, aber günstiger. Und nen super Laden haben wir sowieso ;-)

Gruessle Hans-Jürgen


----------



## FRbiker (20. April 2008)

@[email protected] das SS in S gefällt mir sehr gut  würd mich mal über ein paar Bilder im grünen freuen, langsam wird das Wetter ja immer besser

@ha[email protected] Die Kassette ist Sram PG990 sie ist auf einem rot eloxierten Gestell aufgebaut bis auf die 3 kleinsten Ritzel die sind einzeln aufgesteckt


----------



## scheibenrost (20. April 2008)

Hallo Freunde. Danke für die netten Bekundungen.
Ja, das Wetter hier in Stuttgart änderte sich zum Abend hin schlagartig. Doch da wurde ich auch schon zum Grillen eingeladen. Ist ja mal auch nicht sooo 'ne schlechte Alternative 
Morgen geht es rund. Bilder aus dem Grünen gibt es dann eventuell auch


----------



## T8Force (20. April 2008)

@scheibenrost

Sehr schönes bike, wirklich! 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du die Mallet dran hast. Ich überlege momentan die 2008ter zu kaufen mit den Pins, aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal deine Eindrücke über die 2007ner schildern, wenn du mal ausgefahren bist. Da wir das gleiche bike haben, dürften das Einsatzgebiet ja ähnlich sein.

Dann mal viel Spaß, ich schmeiß mich jetzt auch wieder auf den Bock. 

Gruß


----------



## scheibenrost (20. April 2008)

Danke dir.
Und mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich ja noch die 'alten' Mallet C drauf habe. Der Unterschied ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Naja, wird schon passen.

Die Ausfahrt gibts heute. Ich melde mich dann mal.
Aber die Trockenübungen sind schon interessant. Anders irgendwie. Ich bin SPD Fahrer und finde SPD wirklich super. Daher sind meine Ansprüche recht hoch. Aber anders heisst ja nicht schlechter.


----------



## milchkoenig (20. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin von XTR Pedalen auf die Mallet2 umgestiegen.
Bei den Mallet ist es schwieriger ein zu klicken (super nervig) als bei XTR, mit normalen Schuhen ist der Gripp nur unwesentlich besser weil der "Käfig" so weit über steht das die Schuhe nicht ganz auf den Pins aufliegen.

Fazit:
entweder oder

Auf längeren Touren klicke ich in XTR und für die kleinen oder technischen Fahrten hab ich bei den Mallet den Klickmechanismuss entfernt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## scheibenrost (20. April 2008)

Hi, bin nun auch nach richtig vielen Kilometern zurück.
Das SS rockt. Meine Fresse, macht das Laune.

Zu den Mallet.
Ich kann mich dem fast anschliessen. Das Problem ist, dass man mit seiner Beurteilung versaut ist, wenn man vorher ein reines Click-System hatte. XT/XTR oder diese Liga. Denn die geht super.
Die Kombination ist da schwieriger. Rein und raus geht nicht ganz so einfach.
Mein Fazit ist aber, dass ich dabei bleibe. Die Mallets sind so gebaut, dass man auch mit Click-Pedalen auf der Pedale fahren kann, ohnedass man eingerastet ist. Das geht bei den Shimano-Produkten nicht sonderlich.
Also ich habe ein durchaus positives Fazit. Die Dinger sind eben anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K0NI (20. April 2008)

scheibenrost schrieb:


> ... Die Mallets sind so gebaut, dass man auch mit Click-Pedalen auf der Pedale fahren kann, ohnedass man eingerastet ist. Das geht bei den Shimano-Produkten nicht sonderlich.
> Also ich habe ein durchaus positives Fazit. Die Dinger sind eben anders



Ich fahre auf meinem Zweitrad seit ein paar Touren die Shimano PD-M647 hier:






Ich muss sagen dass ich darauf gut fahren kann, egal ob eingeklickt oder nicht. Allerdings habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit anderen grösseren pedalen und habe deshalb keine Referenz.


----------



## scheibenrost (21. April 2008)

Vermutlich ist es rein subjektiv. Die Dinger hatte ich auch mal und haben mir wenig gefallen. Aber das muss ja nix heissen


----------



## freiraus (24. April 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> MTB-Slowenien...Bionicon´s im Einstatz!! um mal ein bischen Stimmung zu verbreiten...



...nanana, wer wird denn hier unerlaubt unsere fotos ins Forum stellen?  
Ja, wir waren in der glücklichen Lage die letzte Saison auf Edison und Supershuttle unterwegs zu sein - für uns die perfekten Bikes für abwechslungsreiche Touren....und diese Jahr sind wir auf dem neuen Edison unterwegs  
Schaut doch mal rein: http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/... das pefekte Gebiet für Bionicons
Mehr auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322432
und hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328723

und demnächst stell ich mal Action-Fotos vom neuen Edison rein...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (24. April 2008)

p.s. noch was für`s auge:


----------



## scheibenrost (24. April 2008)

Hmm, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
Das Bild hat Bionicon als Hintergrund auf der eigenen Seite (Bikes & Forks)


----------



## freiraus (24. April 2008)

Ja, das Bild ist auch im neuen Prospekt - ist von uns (unser Freund Andi mit einem Supershuttle auf einer Hängebrücke im Soca-Tal), wie auch noch ein paar andere...

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (24. April 2008)

Passt eventuell nicht ganz in eine Galerie: aber bietet ihr Slowenien auch als geführte Tour an? Mich interessiert Slowenien extrem, seitdem ich von dem Tourenguide gelesen habe


----------



## freiraus (24. April 2008)

Im Moment (noch?) nicht....ausserdem: bei einem so tollen Buch brauch man keinen Guide  
Das Ganze ist aus dem Spass am Biken entstanden, d.h. wir haben das in unserer Freizeit auf die Beine gestellt, aber wir denken darüber nach mehr daraus zu machen, also mal sehen was (bis) nächstes Jahr passiert.....
Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich hinzufahren - ein Traumrevier!
Wenn Du mehr Tipps brauchst gerne kurze email.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## scheibenrost (24. April 2008)

Okay, danke für die Info.

Torsten


----------



## FRbiker (25. April 2008)

Peter

Auf  jeden fall tolle Bilder  Als ich Sie zum ersten mal im Netz gefunden habe bekam ich richtig lust aufs biken 
Hoffe du bist nicht böse das ich sie einfach hir gepost habe..

Gruß FR


----------



## freiraus (26. April 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Peter
> 
> Auf  jeden fall tolle Bilder  Als ich Sie zum ersten mal im Netz gefunden habe bekam ich richtig lust aufs biken
> Hoffe du bist nicht böse das ich sie einfach hir gepost habe..
> ...



...kein Problem, wir sehen das nicht so eng. Es freut uns wenn euch unsere Bilder gefallen!  

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## LittleDevil666 (28. April 2008)

Servus,

jetzt ist es endlich gekommen, mein Supershuttle FR Framekit 

Hier die Bilder:















Gruß LittleDevil


----------



## scheibenrost (28. April 2008)

Ja, geil, sehr stöhn.
Und dann demnächst bitte Bilder, wenn der Aufbau fertig ist.


----------



## DeBroglie (28. April 2008)

Viel Spass beim Bastln  
Da ich am überlegen bin in mein Supershuttle die TA reinzubauen, würde mich interessieren wieviel der Kit ohne Sattelstütze wiegt. Hast Du ihn schon auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## LittleDevil666 (29. April 2008)

Werde natürlich weitere Bilder hier rein stellen wenn das Bike fertig aufgebaut ist.

@DeBroglie: ohne Sattelstütze kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber mit Satelstütze nicht ganz 7kg, ist aber mit der 0815 Gasflaschenwaage gewogen worden. 

Gruß LittleDevil


----------



## philsyncro (29. April 2008)

lecker, 
mit steckachse  

ich glaub das wird mein nächstes upgrade...

gruß phil

noch mal was von meiner seite, mit sb-kefü (to be optimized), angelehnt an das neue nerve wxc 8.0 der dame im hintergrund, die jetzt auch bike-infiziert ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (4. Mai 2008)

Ich hab es getan! endlich mein Ironwood und ich bin begeistert. Das Bike ist einfach nur geil und noch mal geil. Und das Gewicht stört mich garnicht so wie ich es erst vermutet habe. Mit den Bike kann man auch mal bequem ne Tour radeln... Es ist für mich der perfeckte Freerider! Danke Bionicon das ihr sowas Geniales Geiles Fettes Tolles Schönes Mächtiges gebaut habt  respeckt weiter so 
Sind leider nur Handy Fotos ihr seid bestimmt anderres von mir gewohnt aber ich werde noch mal schönere machen.



Hier mal im Hintergrund unser Kleines Städtchen Heiligenstdt heute Sontag Mittag


----------



## T8Force (6. Mai 2008)

Hey Michael, richtig fett. Glückwunsch! Dann lass es mal krachen und begeister uns weiter mit schönen pics.


----------



## knatti (8. Mai 2008)

Habs heut bekommen  
Bild nahe Saalfelden

Golden Willow Scandium 1 mit Time Atac XS Pedalen in grösse XL - 13 kg


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2008)

Glückwunsch zur guten Wahl ! Waahnsinns Foto !


----------



## FRbiker (11. Mai 2008)

Ich willst euch nicht vorenthalten und auch hier reinsetzen. Die Quwalli hätte besser sein können aber Landschaftsaufnahmen sind immer so eine Sache für sich.


----------



## stefan9113 (11. Mai 2008)

Hi alle, 

da will ich mich dann auch mal mit einreihen. Erste große Runde, superschön. Tolles Bike.









bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## FRbiker (11. Mai 2008)




----------



## FRbiker (18. Mai 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Ich willst euch nicht vorenthalten und auch hier reinsetzen. Die Quwalli hätte besser sein können aber Landschaftsaufnahmen sind immer so eine Sache für sich.


----------



## scheibenrost (18. Mai 2008)

Eine feine Aufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (18. Mai 2008)

von heute..


----------



## heiksta (18. Mai 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> von heute..




Whooooohhhaaaa!!!

NICE


----------



## Mentor (21. Mai 2008)

So...etz...neu...  

Und Ihr alle....seid sozusagen "mitschuld".
Das Forum hat unter anderem einen großen
Teil dazu beigetragen,das es ein Bionicon und nicht ein
Specialised oder Scott geworden ist.

So wenig Diskusionen von wegen Technischer Mängel wie 
hier im Bionicon Forum habe ich bisher nirgends gefunden.

Nach den ersten 50 Kilometern am letzten Wochenende erstmal
ein fettes Danke an Euch alle....und vor allem an Bionicon....
Klasse Bike,superwendig,klettert wie ne Gemse...  
Die ersten beiden Hegauvulkane gings schon hoch...
bevors wie aus Eimern zu gießen anfing.





Zu modifizieren gabs noch nicht allzuviel...."Fette Alberts in 2.35/Falt mussten drauf,die Griffe mussten n paa Syntace Moto Schraubgriffen weichen...die Geber für die HAC5 drann...

Erstma rumheizen....net schrauben ​


----------



## nicandi97 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo miteinander,
nachdem ich immer die supertollen Bionicon's der Forums-User bewundere, dachte ich mir, zeig doch mal dein Spielzeug... 






13,3 Kilo (mit geeichter Industriewaage gewogen) - trotz schwerer Maverick Speedball!   
Und was soll ich sagen...? Macht einfach einen Höllenspaß! Danke Bionicon!
Grüße
Andi


----------



## tomtomtom333 (28. Mai 2008)

Nach mehr als einem halben Jahr Wartezeit, war es Anfang Mai endlich so weit. Unsere Golden Willow Scandium Framesets in M und S war eingetroffen. Nach weniger als 4 Stunden Bastelei war alles fix und fertig montiert und fahrbereit. Noch schnell ein paar Fotos und ab gings in die Wildnis....
















weitere Fotos unter: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/109296

CU, Tom


----------



## Helltone (28. Mai 2008)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Nach mehr als einem halben Jahr Wartezeit, war es Anfang Mai endlich so weit. Unsere Golden Willow Scandium Framesets in M und S war eingetroffen. Nach weniger als 4 Stunden Bastelei war alles fix und fertig montiert und fahrbereit. Noch schnell ein paar Fotos und ab gings in die Wildnis....
> CU, Tom



Nice 
Obwohl mir die alte GW Rahmenform besser gefallen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (29. Mai 2008)

.....wie versprochen: ein Bildchen vom neuen Edison - absolutes Spaßgerät  
Mitte Mai im Soca-Tal: http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Mai 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> von heute..




Deine Bilder gefallen mir. Ich denke du benutzt eine Spiegelreflexkamera.


----------



## FRbiker (29. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Deine Bilder gefallen mir. Ich denke du benutzt eine Spiegelreflexkamera.



Danke!
Hobbyfotograf halt ich benutz ne EOS-350D..


> .freiraus....wie versprochen: ein Bildchen vom neuen Edison - absolutes Spaßgerät
> Mitte Mai im Soca-Tal


Das neue Edison gefällt mir auch richtig gut hab es mir auch schon bei dem Olli in Berlin angeschaut top tip


> nicandi97Hallo miteinander,
> nachdem ich immer die supertollen Bionicon's der Forums-User bewundere, dachte ich mir, zeig doch mal dein Spielzeug...


Auch ein tolles Edison.. wollte mal wissen was du für eine Kurbel dran hast?


----------



## nicandi97 (29. Mai 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Auch ein tolles Edison.. wollte mal wissen was du für eine Kurbel dran hast?



Danke! Heißt Aerozine X-12-ST-Ti Integralkurbel wiegt ca. 740 Gramm und ist damit nochmal deutlich leichter als XTR. ...und ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Gibt's bei www.bikeavenue.de.
Grüße
Andi


----------



## LittleDevil666 (30. Mai 2008)

So, die Bilder vom Supershuttle FR.
Leider keine gescheiten aber im Wald beim Fahren denkt mal nicht an Fotos schießen vor lauter Fahrspass


----------



## FRbiker (30. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] kannt ich noch garnicht, danke für die Info... sieht auch ziemlich gut aus die Kurbel

@[email protected] die neue DA-FR!!! bein unteren Bild sieht man auch deutlich das die Standrohre näher am Steuerlager liegen (andere Gabelbrücken) was durch die Aksenplatzierung kommt die nun vor dem Tauchrohren ist und nicht mehr darunter... gefällt auf jeden fall ...


----------



## flatrider (30. Mai 2008)

Location ist dert Bahnhof in Monaco. War ein kleiner Abstecher von Finale Ligure aus. Das Edison hat die FR-Gabel verbaut. Laut meinem Kumpel der Hammer. Das "Ding" in der Mitte könnt ihr euch ja wegdenken...


----------



## FRbiker (30. Mai 2008)

Ich muß sagen richtig klasse  tolle Location tolle Farben einach spitze von so was wünsch ich mir mehr Bilder 
Und die Gegend Finale Ligure da ist ja auch mal der Hammer, ich gehe davon aus ihr wart da biken!!! mein Neid habt ihr!!


----------



## flatrider (31. Mai 2008)

Danke für dein Lob!
Natürlich waren wir in Finale beim Biken! Sogar bei Regen sind die Trails unschlagbar....


----------



## ncc1701 (4. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein GW auf dem Weg zur Bocca di Fobia (Limone) über dem vermurten Tunnel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (8. Juni 2008)

*Hir mal ein Bild von mir und meinem Ironwood im Wald als Protai*


----------



## todmoog (12. Juni 2008)

Kein Wald aber seit gestern meins:


----------



## scheibenrost (12. Juni 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> *Hir mal ein Bild von mir und meinem Ironwood im Wald als Protai*



Schön gemalt


----------



## scheibenrost (12. Juni 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Kein Wald aber seit gestern meins:
> @todmoog
> Schöööön


----------



## J4Fun (13. Juni 2008)

ich fahre auch im Winter ^^


----------



## FRbiker (13. Juni 2008)

Schöne im Schnee danach sind die Reifen immer so schön sauber  du mußt mal deine Linse sauber machen befor du abdrückst


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Juni 2008)

J4Fun schrieb:


> ich fahre auch im Winter ^^



Ja ist denn heut scho Weihnachten ???  Dein Foto kommt a bisserl zu früh. Jetzt hatten wir ja noch nicht mal richtig Sommer.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (15. Juni 2008)

hier mal meine 10 Monate alte Lady


----------



## stumpi87 (15. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (15. Juni 2008)

Oooh ooooh. Kettenstrebenschutz anbauen. Wir wollen doch nicht den shcönen Lack zerstören


----------



## flatrider (15. Juni 2008)

Hier mal was Aktuelles von Gestern. Dürnbachhorn Gipfel nach 1Std. Bike schleppen


----------



## SuperS-Rider (15. Juni 2008)

@scheibenrost:
ich habe ja bereits prophylaktisch den Schlauch als Kettenstrebenschutz drangebaut, sollte unter Umständen vielleicht etwas länger sein, das stimmt.
Ein richtiger Kettenstrebenschutz wär natürlich das beste, kommt dann vielleicht demnächst noch 

@flatrider:
schaut echt genial aus. Dafür hätte ich sogar 2 Stunden getragen 
Bionicons in freier Wildbahn sind schon hammer!


----------



## sunabar (15. Juni 2008)

So frisch zurück aus Chemnitz. Und ja man kann mit einem Supershuttle an einem 24h Rennen teilnehmen ;-)


----------



## T8Force (15. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch Robert!


----------



## sunabar (15. Juni 2008)

Danke, danke ;-) Hätten wie immer ein paar Kilometer mehr werden können. Ohne das geniale Fahrwerk wärens es, bei den doch recht heftigen Wurzelpasagen, weniger Kilometer geworden. Aber so wars optimal; Hirn aus, Gas auf, festhalten und den Rest hat das Bike gemacht ;-) PS.: Die NN in 2,25 haben auf den Wurzeln ne gute Figur gemacht.

Du bist ja dann der Nächste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (15. Juni 2008)

> SuperS-Rider  Bionicons in freier Wildbahn sind schon hammer!


stimmt 
Und hir mal was von mir, Qualli der Bilder ist halt nicht sehr gut aber ich mußte ja fahren und beides ging schlecht 
Mit dem letzten Bild mal ein Gruß an alle Bionicon Fahren


----------



## mäxx__ (16. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Gruss!!

Es sollte eigentlich einen unverwechselbaren BIONICON-GRUSS geben, oder....))

Nur welchen - ausser einem extrem breiten Grinsen!!!


----------



## homopus (17. Juni 2008)

hier mal ein paar Bilder, welche mein eher tourenlastiges SS zeigen wie´s momentan aufgebaut ist


----------



## Trasher_one (17. Juni 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

hihihi... sowas sieht man auch nich alle tage an einem supershuttle  

mfg martin


----------



## sunabar (23. Juni 2008)




----------



## mäxx__ (23. Juni 2008)

Hoffe, es klappt nun mit dem Hochladen...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/18975]
	
[/URL]

Mittlerweile sind aber die NN in 2.4" und PD-M424 Pedale dran;
und der "Pissbogen" der hinteren Bremsleitung wurde auch in einen 90°-Abgang geändert.


----------



## Mentor (23. Juni 2008)

Is schon praktisch... son Bodensee vor der Nase zu haben











gibts mit und ohne Enten...


----------



## mäxx__ (23. Juni 2008)

Habe gerade noch was von letzten Alpencross gefunden.
Die Originalqualität des Fotos war grauselig, daher die Umwandlung in SW...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/18979]
	
[/URL]

Das Supershuttle ist voll Alpencross tauglich.


----------



## Mentor (23. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub sowieso...wenn man nur fest genug strampelt, 
kann man je nach Form der Ohren mit den Bionicon Bikes auch fliegen.....


----------



## FRbiker (23. Juni 2008)

stimmt.. sorry für die schlechte Qualität, ich war zu schnell für die Fotografin sie übt noch;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (23. Juni 2008)

Bilder von mir Willingen Bikefestival 2008

Sorry für die Quali

Hier noch das Video http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-wRlzkbCJlU

Edit: Ich bin zu blöd die Bilder im größeren Format zu Posten


----------



## FRbiker (23. Juni 2008)

sauber.. sowas hab ich mir meinem Edison auch gemacht und ohne Probleme!!


----------



## T8Force (24. Juni 2008)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Bilder von mir Willingen Bikefestival 2008
> 
> Sorry für die Quali
> 
> ...



Hab außer bei Andi kein bionicon gesehen. Schade eigentlich. War bis auf das Wetter ein nettes WE!


----------



## Totoxl (24. Juni 2008)

@T8Force
 Wir waren mit zu 2 da Ich mit meinem Bionicon und mein Kumpel mit seinem SS.


----------



## T8Force (24. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, dann habe ich euch kurz gesehen. Am Sonntag sind ein Edison und ein SS den Hang runter, wo der letzte Sprung war...leider von der falschen Seite und ihr seid dann auch direkt weiter....war leider ohne da.


----------



## schneller Emil (26. Juni 2008)

wieder mal Gardasee


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Juni 2008)

seit genau 2 Stunden meins... Die Reifen kommen nach der Transalp Challenge wieder runter  Aber bis dahin muss es leicht sein - 12,7 Kg.
Morgen gibts die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## FRbiker (27. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich nur sagen -geiles Gerät- toop Ausstattung Welche Größe ist es L?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Juni 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist es L?



genau so isses...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheibenrost (27. Juni 2008)

Ach, heute war ja ansich ein schöner Tag.
Hier ein paar Impressionen aus dem Schönbuch, ein ansich ganz nettes Gebiet ausserhalb Stuttgarts (Einstieg Höhe Herrenberg).
BegleiterInnen sind herzlich willkommen. Die Strecke ist sehr edel.
























Habt Spass


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (6. Juli 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> seit genau 2 Stunden meins... Die Reifen kommen nach der Transalp Challenge wieder runter  Aber bis dahin muss es leicht sein - 12,7 Kg.
> Morgen gibts die erste Ausfahrt




Servus,
darf ich fragen welche pedale das sind?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juli 2008)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Servus,
> darf ich fragen welche pedale das sind?



du darfst - Crankbrothers Mallet 3


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (6. Juli 2008)

merci


----------



## freiraus (6. Juli 2008)

Liebe Bionicon-Gemeinde,

schöne Bkes habt Ihr da!
hier mal ein Video eines leckeren Trails im Soca-Tal. Die erste Hälfte ist ein Teil der Abfahrt unserer Tour 6, den Trail im zweiten Teil haben wir selber erst diese Jahr entdeckt . Das Bike sieht man zwar nur am Anfang, aber es ist ein Bionicon Edison.
Die Qualität ist so lala, aber das liegt eher an youtube (Aufnahmequalität ist eigentlich besser, gefilmt mit einer blickvang Helmkamera) bzw. üben wir noch (vor allem das mit dem gegenseitigen filmen...). Bitte um Nachsicht.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## scheibenrost (6. Juli 2008)

Beneidenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleDevil666 (7. Juli 2008)

Supershuttle FR im Montafon


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (7. Juli 2008)

@ HauDraufWieNix

servus,
ich bins nochmal und habe schon wieder eine frage. und zwar ob du findest das der sattelstützen verstellbereich ein wenig zu klein ist.

mfg Prin_möhre


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (7. Juli 2008)

und noch eine frage XD . Passen Die Reifen Big Betty 2,4 hinten UND vorne rein, oder sind sie zu breit?


----------



## souldriver (8. Juli 2008)

xxx


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Juli 2008)

Also mir reicht der Verstellbreich der Stütze aus. Muss meiner Meinung 
nach nicht mehr sein.

Ob die Big Betty passen weiss ich leider nicht. Hab aber hier irgendwo 
gelesen, das die 2,4er passen sollten. Will das mal schwer hoffen, denn
die Nobby Nic kommen spätestens in zwei Wochen wieder runter. 

Dann kommen andere Laufräder drauf und andere Reifen, damit das
Bergabfahren wieder Spaß macht


----------



## tomtomtom333 (8. Juli 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Also mir reicht der Verstellbreich der Stütze aus. Muss meiner Meinung
> nach nicht mehr sein.
> 
> Ob die Big Betty passen weiss ich leider nicht. Hab aber hier irgendwo
> ...



Hi, Big Betty passen vorne ohne Probleme. Hinten bei meinem GW SC nur wenn sie perfekt zentriert sind (nicht unwucht!) und im trockenen Gelände (ohne Gatsch!).

CU, Tom


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (8. Juli 2008)

merci


----------



## esiko (9. Juli 2008)

hallo leute,

bin seit drei wochen ooch ein bionicer und stell euch mal mein edison ltd. vor ... nunja erstmal intown...


----------



## Helltone (9. Juli 2008)

esiko schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> bin seit drei wochen ooch ein bionicer und stell euch mal mein edison ltd. vor ... nunja erstmal intown...



Gratzi. Du wirst damit ziemlich viel Spaß haben


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juli 2008)

Neue Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (13. Juli 2008)

Sehr cool. 
Oben Edison unten SS?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Juli 2008)

Vermutlich oben Toto , der nennst sich ab und zu auch Toto, und unten Philipp.


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juli 2008)

Das ist bloß der Anfang. Der Fotograf hat 95 Bilder geschoßen. Bis ich zum Abschluß noch mal das Pflaster geküßt habe. Hab aber glück gehabt, Hände geprällt und dank Fullface ist das Gesicht noch Ganz.

@nick, das hast du dir gut gemerkt.


----------



## Stanislaw (15. Juli 2008)




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Stanislaw,

da hast Du aber mal wieder tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen (Farben invertiert und Edison reinkopiert, oder?). Trotzdem sehr schönes Foto. Könnte irgendwo in einer fernen Galaxie sein.


----------



## mäxx__ (16. Juli 2008)

@Stanislav

Titel des Fotos:


_*"Edison on Mars"*_


----------



## Stanislaw (16. Juli 2008)

@Nicki

Hi Workshop-Kollege 
Ich habe kein Edison reinkopiert, nur die Farben verändert. Das Galaxie-Bild ist der Kopf meiner Website.

Hier das Orginal. Blick vom Tremalzo auf den Gardasee.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (16. Juli 2008)

ne aufnahme von gestern am rotwandhaus
sorry für die nicht so optimale quali, hatte leider nur die handycam dabei


----------



## FRbiker (16. Juli 2008)

Ohh so schöne Bilder in der Galerie ich find die Berge schön.. ich glaub ich muß auch mal in die Gegend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (20. Juli 2008)




----------



## T8Force (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr cooles pic.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Juli 2008)

ziemlich unheimliche atmosphäre, aber toll


----------



## FRbiker (21. Juli 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> ziemlich unheimliche atmosphäre, aber toll



Stimmt.. ist auch auf unserren alten Friedhof der mit an den Park angrenst War halt mal wieder ein etwas langweiliger Samstag Abend.
Blende f9,0 Belichtungzeit 30s und nach ca. 4s ganz schnell aus dem Bild gelaufen..


----------



## SuperS-Rider (21. Juli 2008)

die reifen kommen so monstermäßig rüber 
die atmosphäre passt ja dann richtig zum Ort;
echt geniale Fototechnik... weiter so und mehr davon


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (21. Juli 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt.. ist auch auf unserren alten Friedhof der mit an den Park angrenst War halt mal wieder ein etwas langweiliger Samstag Abend.



So so, Samstag Abend treibt Ihr Euch bei Langeweile auf Friedhöfen rum, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz_Möhre (29. Juli 2008)

hey Leuts, auf der bionicon galerie sind neue bilder


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (29. Juli 2008)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> hey Leuts, auf der bionicon galerie sind neue bilder



Was sind denn das für weisse Reifen am IW (gleich das 1. Foto)???


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (29. Juli 2008)

Weiß nicht, sieht auf jedenfall komisch.....sch*** aus mir gefällts nicht


----------



## 4mate (29. Juli 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für weisse Reifen am IW (gleich das 1. Foto)???


Schwalbe FAT FRANK ...


----------



## milchkoenig (29. Juli 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für weisse Reifen am IW (gleich das 1. Foto)???



Kommen auf einen Edison LDT bestimmt ganz gut


----------



## 4mate (29. Juli 2008)

Optisch ja - aber ... !


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Juli 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Optisch ja - aber ... !



Also mehr zum posen als zum geländeheizen. Weiss bleiben die ja eh nicht lang.


----------



## FRbiker (31. Juli 2008)

Beweißfoto......



Kleiner Mitfahrer am Wochende als ich mein Bike von Auto runter holte hang er an der Sattelstütze...


----------



## scheibenrost (31. Juli 2008)

Flora- und Faunafreunde Bioniconfahrer. Sehr nett


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Juli 2008)

da geht einem ja gleich das Herz auf, so süss ist dass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 23fab (31. Juli 2008)

wollte auch mal mein Custom SS zeigen...[/ATTACH]

Sonnige Grüße aus München.
Fabian


----------



## michi the 3rd (1. August 2008)

oh ja, a kettenführung brauch i a! welche isn des? race face? sorry, mein ungeschultes auge erkennt das nicht auf diese entfernung...


----------



## sunabar (1. August 2008)

Könnte ne Shaman Führung sein. Die gibt es zur Tretlagermontage und bis 3 fach kompatibel.


----------



## 23fab (1. August 2008)

Ja ist eine Shaman carbon mit Tretlagermontage.
Funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## black_bandit (11. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit knapp 1 Woche gehöre ich nun auch zur Bionicon-Gemeinde! Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Schätzken 






Die erste größere Tour steht noch aus, wird aber sicher diese Woche noch erledigt!

Kurze Info:

Supershuttle I in Größe L
170er DA-TA
Hope Pro-2 Naben auf Mavic 521 D Felgen + Muddy Mary's in 2.35
Formula "The One" 200/180
XT-Kurbel + Kassette / Rest X-9
Gravity Dropper "Turbo" mit 10cm Travel
Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet 2
Griffe Ergon Enduro

Gewicht wie gezeigt knapp 15,3 kg. Macht aber nix, da ich selber knapp 89 kg auf die Waage bringe und lieber stabile Teile fahre, als so ein magersüchtiges Model, welches bei dem erstbesten Drop direkt zusammenbricht 

Fühlt sich bereits ziemlich geschmeidig an und bin gespannt, wie sich die ganze Angelegenheit fährt 

Bis die Tage & allen viel Spaß,
Frank


----------



## sunabar (11. August 2008)

Bis auf den Sattel und das riesige Lasso der Gravity Dropper cooles Bike.
Stört das Kabel nicht beim fahren ?


----------



## black_bandit (11. August 2008)

Danke!

Sattel ist derzeit erst einmal temporär und nicht der endgültige. Was das Kabel des Droppers angeht: Auf den ersten Metern kein Problem, aber Ende der Woche weiß ich mehr, wenn ein paar Kilometer hinter mir liegen. Vorteil des Lassos ist auf jeden Fall, dass nix spannt... Falls nicht, kann man es auch noch problemlos kürzen.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## T8Force (11. August 2008)

Jup, Glückwunsch zum SS. Berichte auch mal wie sich die 2008ter Mallets fahren. Konnte mich noch nicht zu den durchringen, stehen aber auf meiner Liste ganz oben.


----------



## Spargel (11. August 2008)

Gleich bei der ersten Tour forderte das Golden Willow ein erstes Opfer...






ciao Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (12. August 2008)

Spargel schrieb:


> Gleich bei der ersten Tour forderte das Golden Willow ein erstes Opfer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?Und welches?


----------



## 4mate (12. August 2008)

@Spargel : Foto fehlt


----------



## Spargel (12. August 2008)

?? seltsam, ich sehe das (auf dem IBC Server hochgeladene) Foto sowohl im Ursprungsbeitrag als auch im Zitat drunter ??

War mein erster Versuch mit'm Hochladen und direkt anzeigen (nicht als Winzigstbild), da hab ich dann wohl irgendeinen Fehler gemacht.

Nun gut, dann eben wieder über Arcors Fotoalbum, das Opfer:






ciao Christian


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. August 2008)

Hallo black_bandit;

lass doch mal Deine ersten Fahrberichte hören. Ganz besonders interessiert mich, *Deine Erfahrungen mit der Gravity Dropper Turbo*. Die steht nämlich seit längerem schon auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben. Nicht erst seit meinem Malheur mit meinem beschädigtem Dämpfer aufgrund zu weitem Absenken meiner Sattelstütze am Edison. Gestern habe ich mir die normale Gravity Dropper Sattelstütze mit Remotehebel bei meinem Händler angeschaut. Die macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck, kein Spiel, kein Wackeln, etc.. Ganz anders als das Zeugs von Crankbrother. Da sieht man nicht gutes und liest viel schlechtes darüber.




black_bandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Seit knapp 1 Woche gehöre ich nun auch zur Bionicon-Gemeinde! Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Schätzken
> 
> ...


----------



## black_bandit (13. August 2008)

Hi Nicki-Nitro.

So, bin gestern die ersten kurzen knapp 30 km gefahren  Einfach geil, das Gerät!!!

Um es bezgl. des Droppers kurz zu machen: Es knarzt nix, es rührt sich nix, er funktioniert einfach!

Ich fahre den Dropper mit 'ner 400er Länge, aber er ist auch mit 350mm verfügbar. ACHTUNG: Bei dem Turbo hast du eine Mindestlänge von knapp 18,5cm, die er bauartbedingt mindestens aus dem Sitzrohr herausschaut. Du solltest also deine Sitzhöhe kennen, damit nicht die Überraschung groß ist, wenn du nicht mehr mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommst 

Bezogen habe ich ihn im Netz direkt vom Hersteller aus den USA, da beim derzeitigen Wechselkurs 299,- $ ein echtes Schnäppchen sind. Ich habe auch keinen Einfuhrzoll zahlen müssen, da der vom Versender übernommen wird. Des weiteren gab's noch die passende Hülse auf 30,0mm gratis dazu. Typisch Amiland eben   Der Versand hat etwa 2 Wochen in Anspruch genommen

Homepage: http://www.gravitydropper.com/

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach mailen!

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## souldriver (13. August 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> *Deine Erfahrungen mit der Gravity Dropper Turbo*.


Ich fahre diese Sattelstütze, allerdings nicht am Supershuttle, sondern an meinem (trotzdem) leichten Schmolke Scandium-Fully. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, Funktion ist einwandfrei und die 10 cm Absenkung reichen mir völlig aus. Es reicht, wenn man 2 Meter vor der (beispielsweise) Treppe mal kurz den Remote-Hebel drückt und den Sattel belastet, rastet sofort ein. Nach der Treppe das gleiche Spiel umgekehrt und weiter geht's ... Grade für wechselndes Gelände super geeignet, hatte vorher oft das Problem, dass ich zwar hinter den Sattel kam, dann aber nicht mehr zurück 

Am Supershuttle ist das für mich derzeit nicht so interessant wegen der andere Geometrie und ich sitze darauf ohnehin etwas tiefer, bisher keine Probleme auf meinen normalen Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. August 2008)

das tönt ja super... Merci vielmals

Was es da nicht alles gibt: 2, 3 oder 4 inch Verstellweg; nur rauf und runter oder rauf, runter und 1 inch runter, verschiedene Farben, verschiedene Längen, ...

Braucht es bei 3 inch runter (7.5cm) noch die Möglichkeit 1 inch runter (für Singletrails?) zu gehen???

Die Preise bei kostenloser Lieferung und dem aktuellen Umrechnungskurs sind ja gigantisch billig.


----------



## souldriver (13. August 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Die Preise bei kostenloser Lieferung und dem aktuellen Umrechnungskurs sind ja gigantisch billig.



Also ich musste noch Zoll bezahlen  Etwa 50 Euro.


----------



## tesuo_oshima (18. August 2008)

hallo black_bandit..... bist du mit der DA TA zufrieden??? ich überlege mir sie bei meinem ss nachzurüsten.... und weisst du was dein bike wiegt???

vielen dank...


----------



## black_bandit (20. August 2008)

Hallo tesuo_oshima.

Mit der Gabel bin ich sehr zufrieden: Ist steif genug, damit die 200er "One" derzeit (und hoffentlich weiterhin auch) komplett schleiffrei läuft, die (serienmäßig) eingebaute Zugstufe sorgt für ein erstklassiges Ansprechen und die 170mm Federweg schlucken so ziemlich alles weg, was in den Weg kommt 

Gewicht ist - wie oben geschrieben und abgebildet - etwa 15,3 kg. Klingt viel, ist aber relativ, da mit den genutzten Laufrädern auch jede Menge Stabilität für meine zarten 89 kg vorhanden ist und außerdem das SS nicht zur Zeitenjagd gedacht ist (zumindest meins nicht ;-))

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Premier (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neulich die Descender Post bei Gravity Dropper bestellt, inkl. einem Zusatz-Shim hat mich die Sattelstütze 130 Euro plus 30 Euro Mwst. und Zoll gekostet. Ich wollte nicht noch ein Kabel am Shuttle und habe mich deswegen für die Descender Post in 350mm Länge und mit 4 Inch Absenkung entschieden. Jetzt würde ich zusätzlich noch die 1 Inch - Absenkung dazu bestellen, ich glaube das wäre sehr praktisch (wird bei Specialized "Cruise-Mode" o. ä.  genannt). Auf jeden Fall eine sehr lohnenswerte Anschaffung, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Mein einziges Problem ist, dass die Sattelstütze langsam von selbst immer weiter in das Sitzrohr rutscht, auch wenn ich den Schnellspanner fest zuknalle, aber auch dafür werde ich noch eine Lösung finden.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## black_bandit (20. August 2008)

...zur Not ein 10er Loch durch Sitzrohr & Stütze gebohrt, Gewindestange durch und mit 'ner Mutter kontern...dann rutscht garantiert nix mehr!


----------



## guruW (20. August 2008)

so wie ich das sehe, denken einige über eine anschaffung nach, werden aber noch durch das fehlende, wirklich passende modell abgehalten (geht mir zumindest so). ich trau der adapterlösung nicht so recht und werde leider immer wieder bestätigt. aber die lösung von black bandit ist schon mal ein erster, vielversprechender ansatz...


----------



## milchkoenig (20. August 2008)

guruW schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe, denken einige über eine anschaffung nach, werden aber noch durch das fehlende, wirklich passende modell abgehalten (geht mir zumindest so).



Mich hält bislang nur ab das die Dropper keine Kröpfung hat und dadurch der Sattel weiter nach Vorne rückt. 
Meine Sitzposition ist gerade so Perfekt wie sie jetzt ist!
Irgendwo hab ich gelesen das es die Joplin in naher Zukunft auch in 27, irgendwas geben soll. Die hätte dann die Kröpfung.
Außerdem hatte ich schon darüber nachgedacht das Sattelrohr mit einer Reibahle auf 30,9 auf zu weiten so wie ich es bei jemandem auf dem Workshop gesehen hab, dann brauchts auch keine Hülse. Das hab ich mich bislang aber nicht getraut!
Gruß Heiko


----------



## guruW (20. August 2008)

ich freu mich schon auf das gesicht vom arne, wenn der zehnte supershuttler mit abgeknickter sattelstütze am tegernsee vorbeikommt! ran an die schleifmaschine milchkönig! 
greez guru


----------



## tesuo_oshima (20. August 2008)

es gibt da vielleicht eine alternative.... für alle supershuttle fahrer....
kennt ihr die???
http://www.rasebike.com/rapid.htm

da gibt es auch eine in 30 mm.

ps. ich fahre auch mit ner versenkbaren sattelstütze..... und würde nie nie nie nie wieder
darauf verzichten wollen....

schönen gruß
raphael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (20. August 2008)

Wir haben Zuwachs bekommen! Seit ein paar Wochen ist mein Edison nicht mehr alleine:


----------



## guruW (20. August 2008)

hi raphael,

das sind ja mal sehr interessante neuigkeiten.  habe hier auch gleich sehr positive berichte gefunden, sogar von einem ss-fahrer aus luxemburg (vielleicht hängt der hier auch ab?):
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/controls/Seatpost/rase/black-mamba-rapid-adjust/PRD_419448_141crx.aspx

fährst du denn selber diese oder ein anderes modell?

mir scheint, dass rasebike die problematik der verschiedenen durchmesser dadurch löst, dass sie ihre eigene aufnahmehülse der sattelstütze quasi als eine art adapter gestalten. sieht zumindest im manual so aus (seite7). oder sie bauen tatsächlich 4 verschiedene grössen, das kann ich mir aber nicht so ganz vorstellen. müsste man mal direkt anfragen.

greez guru


----------



## souldriver (20. August 2008)

Premier schrieb:


> Mein einziges Problem ist, dass die Sattelstütze langsam von selbst immer weiter in das Sitzrohr rutscht, auch wenn ich den Schnellspanner fest zuknalle, aber auch dafür werde ich noch eine Lösung finden.


Einen Schnellspanner brauchst du ja eigentlich nicht mehr 
Für den gelegentlichen Sattelstützenausbau reicht auch was zum schrauben.


----------



## T8Force (20. August 2008)

@cosy

Glückwunsch, aber was hängt da denn alles am Lenker vom SS?


----------



## cosy (20. August 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> @cosy
> 
> Glückwunsch, aber was hängt da denn alles am Lenker vom SS?



...ein Garmin 60cx mit Custom-made Halterung (Styroporblock mit Hosengummi - sieht scho a bisserl zum :kotz: aus, aber es funzt)

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## tesuo_oshima (20. August 2008)

ich fahre auch ein gravity dropper von sq-lab.... als ich auf der suche war, gabs nichts anderes in 27,2mm...  bin aber sehr zufrieden mit dem teil...

das könnte wohl sein...produktionstechnisch gesehen wäre das sehr sinnvoll... grüße raphael

ps. ich fahre fahre auch mit ner sattelklemme zum schrauben.... da rutscht nichts!!


----------



## Premier (20. August 2008)

souldriver schrieb:


> Einen Schnellspanner brauchst du ja eigentlich nicht mehr
> Für den gelegentlichen Sattelstützenausbau reicht auch was zum schrauben.



Im Prinzip hast Du Recht. Allerdings brauche ich für die richtig steilen Sachen in den Bergen immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Stütze auch im abgesenkten Modus noch weiter reinzuschieben. So gehts noch, aber steiler darfs nicht sein:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/2723831161_f6281bbb2f_b.jpg

Die Descender steht eh schon ca. 5 cm weiter raus als das bei meiner vorherigen "normalen" Stütze der Fall war...


----------



## T8Force (20. August 2008)

*räusper* Ich finde diese Unterhaltung ja wirklich sinnvoll und sie sollte auch fortgeführt werden, aber das hier ist doch der "Galerie-thread" 

Macht also mal einen eigenen dazu auf. Vielleicht verschiebt auch ein mod mal diese Diskussion.


----------



## todmoog (21. August 2008)

Da gibts schon einen Thread zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorne (28. August 2008)

Hallo 
hier mal mein Golden Willow


----------



## FRbiker (28. August 2008)

Schööön das GW auch die Felgen passen gut Wenn die Standrohre noch schwarz wären dann wär es ne richtige blackline
Größe M oder? Und kannste sagen was das Ding wiegt... ich bin ein richtiger Gewichtsfetischist geworden, und das als Ironwood Fahrer oh je


----------



## Dorne (28. August 2008)

im moment so 13 kg, könnte es aber noch leichter machen. der Sattel wiegt 350g und könnte noch auf Tubless umbauen das spart auch noch gewicht. Ich nehme an mit ein bisschen tuning könnte ich schon auf 12,5 kg schaffen.


----------



## Helltone (28. August 2008)

Dorne schrieb:


> im moment so 13 kg, könnte es aber noch leichter machen. der Sattel wiegt 350g und könnte noch auf Tubless umbauen das spart auch noch gewicht. Ich nehme an mit ein bisschen tuning könnte ich schon auf 12,5 kg schaffen.



Sind das 2,25er Nobbys?


----------



## Dorne (28. August 2008)

richtig


----------



## Masberg (28. August 2008)

Dorne schrieb:


> im moment so 13 kg, könnte es aber noch leichter machen. der Sattel wiegt 350g und könnte noch auf Tubless umbauen das spart auch noch gewicht. Ich nehme an mit ein bisschen tuning könnte ich schon auf 12,5 kg schaffen.



Rücklicht abbauen und mal putzen.. locker 500gr.!!! (haahaahaa)

Hast ein feines GW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (4. September 2008)

Nach größeren Umbauten hier mal wieder ein Bild meines SS 





PS.: Die roten Pedale sind nur leihweise montiert da ich meine Xt-Pedale nach 4 Wochen kaputt gefahren habe 

Allerdings wirds mit den Muddy Marrys ganz schön knapp hinten bzw schleifen Steinchen die sich festgesetzt haben.


----------



## haschmid (4. September 2008)

Edison in den Cevennen!


----------



## FRbiker (4. September 2008)

sunaber
schönes Bike.. das mit dem Hinterreifen ist bestimmt durch die etwas breiterer Spankfelge breiter geworden!! aber das geht schon noch
Kannst du denn auch sagen was die Mühle jetzt wiegt...
mfg MM


----------



## sunabar (5. September 2008)

Geschätz würde ich sagen knapp 15kg. Werd aber mal wieder zum wiegen fahren. Allerdings muß ich sagen, dass es sich mit den schweren Felgen besser bergab stabiler (vom Handling) fährt als mit den DT 4.2.

Das mit dem MM könnte bei Schlamm schon zum Problem werden. Der reifen läuft, Schwalbe sei Dank, nicht 100% rund  
Vielleicht teste ich den Fat Albert hinten, der baut etwas schmaler.


----------



## sunabar (5. September 2008)

Gerade gefunden


----------



## T8Force (5. September 2008)

Hat was, dass weiße SS, aber silberne ist garnicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Trasher_one (5. September 2008)

musst mal das silberne genauer betrachten 

als Ironwood gekennzeichnet,   pfuuiiii :-D

also da würd ich lieber beim alten bleiben, und das ist nicht mal schön

SS in weiß sieht nett aus, aber etwas zu farblos nach meinem geschmack

mfg martin


----------



## FRbiker (5. September 2008)

Das neue Ironwood kommt dem SS sehr na! das Gewicht interessiert mich sehr und die Upside Down Gabel ist bestimmt auch überarbeitet, sieht schmaler aus. Das SS kommt ja diese Jahr in verschiedenen Farben bin mal gespannt ob es da noch anderer gibt außer Weiß und Braun.
Und die neue Box (Getriebe)!! bin gespannt ob das Ding fehlerfrei läuft... nicht wie beim Bergamont Getriebe Bike das nach einem Tag Bikepart schrott ist.. he he.. bin da aber ganz optimistisch.


----------



## guruW (8. September 2008)

Fehlt noch ein Bild vom Edison 2008 in blau. Schöne Farbe, mal was anderes für Bionicon! Und das Edison Ltd. gibts in ner Lady-Variante (gleiche Geometrie, nur entsprechende Ausstattung, z.B. eigener Bionicon-Sattel!).

Ansonsten dieses Jahr nur sehr geringfügige Überarbeitungen. Ironwood sieht zwar durch den schwarzen Hinterbau irgendwie anders aus, aber auch hier sind die Veränderungen marginal lt. Arne. Dem SS wurde hinten rechts die verbesserte Seilzugverlegung DURCH den Hinterbau spendiert. Außerdem vorderer und hinterer Umwerfer in aktualisierten Varianten.

Die Farbe weiss gefällt mir fürs SS nicht so dolle, ist mehr was für elegantere Rahmen (z.B. Edison LTD.). Vielleicht ein Tribut an die Ladies oder den Markt, who knows?  Vielleicht kann Andi ein Wörtchen zur Farbwahl sagen, wär interessant.

Die B-Boxx wird noch ein Weilchen dauern, hier soll erstmal alles passen, bis es auf den Markt kommt. Es herrscht auch noch Uneinigkeit, ob die Rahmen von der Geometrie her hierfür angepasst werden müssen oder nicht. Erste Kandidaten sind - so oder so - sicherlich Ironwood und SS.

Ansonsten glänzte der Bionicon-Stand mit bester Aussicht auf das Freigelände, eindeutig der klare Sieger in Punkto Abhängen! 

greez guru


----------



## FRbiker (8. September 2008)

guruW danke für die kleine Info... 
Schade das es dieses Jahr kein Video von Bionicon mit Andi gibt wo mal alles kurz vorgestellt wird.. es wer cool wenn der Andi hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5103785#post5103785 noch mal die ganzen Neuerrungen über SS IW Edison usw. reinschreibet auch was es für Farben gibt usw..
Gruß MM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bottewilhelm (8. September 2008)

Bin neu hier,wollte auch mal *mein* Bionicon zeigen.
Übrigens mit schwarzen Tauchrohren !!


----------



## Helltone (8. September 2008)

bottewilhelm schrieb:


> Bin neu hier,wollte auch mal *mein* Bionicon zeigen.
> Übrigens mit schwarzen Tauchrohren !!



Glückwunsch! Noch ganz jungfräulich (das Bike)


----------



## guruW (9. September 2008)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier das Edison in blau:






und noch ein paar Details vom Bionicon-Stand:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9738

greez guru


----------



## Helltone (9. September 2008)

guruW schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber hier das Edison in blau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du Shice. Back to the 80s? Das Edison in blau sieht ja grauenhaft aus.


----------



## guruW (9. September 2008)

bionicon goes pop


----------



## Masberg (9. September 2008)

guruW schrieb:


> :
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9738
> 
> greez guru



thx! wenigstens ein paar Eindrücke.
Das blaue Edison ist sehr poppig. Ist diese Farbkombi modern? Ich weiß nicht ob's gefällt.
Einen Schalker würden vermutlich nur die grünen Aufkleber etwas stören!


----------



## guruW (9. September 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> Einen Schalker würden vermutlich nur die grünen Aufkleber etwas stören!



Harhar, das wärs doch, eine Edison Bundesliga Edition!  Na Jungs, vielleicht ne Anregung fürs nächste Jahr??? 

Blau scheint die Bioniconfarbe für 2009 zu sein (siehe Bekleidungslinie), anders kann ich mir die Abkehr von den bislang eher zurückhaltenden Farben nicht erklären... Immerhin bleibt das Ding uni, nicht so ein verspieltes Design, was man nach 3 Monaten nimmer sehen kann.


----------



## haschmid (9. September 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> thx! Das blaue Edison ist sehr poppig. Ist diese Farbkombi modern? Ich weiß nicht ob's gefällt.



Also mir gefällts und ich finds gut dass Bionicon ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel bringt! Aber Geschmacksache hat der Affe gesagt und biss in die Seife.


----------



## milchkoenig (9. September 2008)

Ich find das blau super, das würd ich gerne mal an einem Supershuttle sehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (9. September 2008)

Gut das es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt... ich find´s einfach nur Hammer


----------



## FRbiker (9. September 2008)

bottewilhelm schrieb:


> Bin neu hier,wollte auch mal *mein* Bionicon zeigen.
> Übrigens mit schwarzen Tauchrohren !!



blackline gefällt..

Das Edison in blau ist Gewöhnung bedürftig man müsste es mal in Natur sehen...


----------



## flatrider (9. September 2008)

das blaue edison sieht live sehr gut aus wie ich finde, genauso auch das weiße SS. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mein IW in dem blau lackieren soll...


----------



## FRbiker (9. September 2008)

Entlacken musst du es ja nicht Nein Scherz sowas habe ich auch schon mal überlegt, Haupramen weiß und Schwinge schwarz.. aber blau sehe bestimmt auch gut aus


----------



## T8Force (9. September 2008)

So, bin gerade zurück von der Eurobike....das SS in weiß gefällt auf jeden Fall, aber ich find das braun eloxierte immer noch besser. Was soll ich auch anderes sagen?!


----------



## knatti (14. September 2008)

Erster 1/2 Marathon für Rad und mich
Bergab hat mich zwar keiener überholt aber bergauf muss ich wohl noch an der Kondition arbeiten 
Hat aber mit dem Golden Willow auf jedenfall spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatrider (19. September 2008)

hier mal eins vom heutigen ausritt. meins und trasher_one sein SS.
erste richtig lange ausfahrt mit Vario Sattelstütze


----------



## Trasher_one (21. September 2008)

So ein hübsches Pärchen 

Aber immer diese Angeber mit der Variostütze


----------



## Kampfmaschine (21. September 2008)

Moin,

hier mal meins. Bin auch seit ca.3 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines IRONWOOD.
Und bin Super Happy, war eine meiner Besten Anschaffungen.
Habe die TRVATIV gegen RaceFace ausgetauscht und aus meinem alten XT die Alu Pulleys ins SRAM geschraubt.
Ein X-FUSION Vector 2 Dh hat den Originalen ersetzt,
und in den Gabelbrücken verrichten Titanschrauben ihren dienst. Die Gammeln jedenfalls net!


----------



## T8Force (22. September 2008)

It´s me and my bike! P-Weg 2008 in Plettenberg!


----------



## FRbiker (22. September 2008)

T8Force da kann ich nur sagen sehr lässig


----------



## T8Force (22. September 2008)

Man könnte mutmaßen FRbiker, dass du dein bike noch nicht gefunden hast. Erst Edison, dann Ironwood und jetzt wird es doch ein SS. 
(Teures Vergnügen)

Zeileinlauf. Ich schieße noch eins hinter her.


----------



## sunabar (22. September 2008)

Wie hast du es geschafft so sauber zu bleiben ? 

Coole Photos !!!!


----------



## T8Force (22. September 2008)

Ich habe mir ab und zu das Gesicht gewaschen!


----------



## FRbiker (23. September 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Man könnte mutmaßen FRbiker, dass du dein bike noch nicht gefunden hast. Erst Edison, dann Ironwood und jetzt wird es doch ein SS.
> (Teures Vergnügen)
> 
> Zeileinlauf. Ich schieße noch eins hinter her.



Doch habe ich! das SS Also das Ironwood ist schon ne echte Rakete aber das SS reicht für meine zwecke auch aus. Und wenn ich es über den Winter nicht loswerde dann bin ich auch nicht böse drum, dann wird es etwas umgebaut


----------



## sunabar (23. September 2008)

Behalt das IW und speck es gewichtsmäßig etwas ab. 3fach Kurbel(XTR), leichtere Felgen(EX 5.2) usw.

Gerade jetzt wo quasi "Modellwechsel" war, wirst du nen riesigen Verlust machen.

Und du weißt doch Ferderweg ist nur durch eins zu ersetzen NOCH MEHR FEDERWEG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallooooooooo!?

Irgendwie schläft der FRED hier langsam ein. Kauft denn keine/r neue Bionicons?
Vielleicht sollte der Fred in einen Action-Fred mit mehr "Bionicons in Action" verwandelt werden???


----------



## tomtomtom333 (1. Oktober 2008)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Hallooooooooo!?
> 
> Irgendwie schläft der FRED hier langsam ein. Kauft denn keine/r neue Bionicons?
> Vielleicht sollte der Fred in einen Action-Fred mit mehr "Bionicons in Action" verwandelt werden???



Manche arbeiten halt untertags und sind keine Ärzte mit massig Zeit und haufenwiese Geld zum Bike kaufen!
Anonymus


----------



## SuperS-Rider (1. Oktober 2008)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Fred in einen Action-Fred mit mehr "Bionicons in Action" verwandelt werden???



ich bin mal so frei


----------



## sunabar (1. Oktober 2008)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Manche arbeiten halt untertags und sind keine Ärzte mit massig Zeit und haufenwiese Geld zum Bike kaufen!
> Anonymus



Du verwechselst wohl Ärzte mit Lehrern 

Stehe zwei Wochen vorm Examen und kann dir bestätigen das man als Arzt weder Zeit ( 50+ Std. die Woche) noch "haufenweise" Geld
(1 Überstunde wird bezahlt der Rest ist eigens Vergnügen) hat.

Bei solchen Aussagen platz ich 

Sorry für OT


----------



## Helltone (1. Oktober 2008)

Marathon in Nordenau (Sauerland):


----------



## FRbiker (1. Oktober 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Du verwechselst wohl Ärzte mit Lehrern
> 
> Stehe zwei Wochen vorm Examen und kann dir bestätigen das man als Arzt weder Zeit ( 50+ Std. die Woche) noch "haufenweise" Geld
> (1 Überstunde wird bezahlt der Rest ist eigens Vergnügen) hat.
> ...



Recht haste!! 

Ich mach jetzt mal weiter mit mir..








Aber mir bleibt in der letzten Zeit auch kaum Freiraum zum biken, die Foddos sind noch von Mai..


----------



## schneller Emil (4. Oktober 2008)

Tja, um diverse Vorurteile zu bestätigen:
die Ärzte fliegen jetzt auch mal 3 Wochen nach Bali!!

zum Abschied:


----------



## schneller Emil (5. Oktober 2008)

eine letzte bike-runde vorm abflug:


----------



## SuperS-Rider (5. Oktober 2008)

da hat die Flasche wohl auch das Fliegen gelernt
schöne fotos hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (5. Oktober 2008)

die musste aus style-gründen das weite suchen


----------



## flatrider (6. Oktober 2008)

Bionicon`s in Action hab ich auch:


----------



## FRbiker (7. Oktober 2008)

flatrider das bild hätte aus der bike sein können... gefällt.


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Günther,

mach noch den Ast aus dem Gesicht, dann passt das .
Markus


----------



## chaini (7. Oktober 2008)

wasn bild!


----------



## 20madmax08 (7. Oktober 2008)

geiles bild flatrider, sehe du kommst ganz aus der nähe.... schönes gebiet der inn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi 20madmax08 na da wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, da kannst du auch mit dem IW da lang bügeln


----------



## 20madmax08 (7. Oktober 2008)

rrrrrr, sabber... mach mi ned wuschig... ich hass das wenn ich auf was warten muss...
hab ja zum glück noch mein trance...
see u soon


----------



## flatrider (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch ein Bionicon in Action. 
Wir brauchen mehr Bilder, der Winter wird lang!!


----------



## chaini (11. Oktober 2008)

kann man im winter net knipsen?


----------



## Stanislaw (13. Oktober 2008)

@flatrider
wow, was für ein super bild. habe mal den ast aus aus deinem gesicht genommen, dann siehts noch etwas schicker aus


----------



## flatrider (13. Oktober 2008)

@stanislaw
hey cool vielen dank!!! 
hast mir die arbeit erspart ;-).


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2008)

aha...also alles fake


----------



## chaini (13. Oktober 2008)

habt ihr das bild auch größer? hab lang, auch in den gallerien, kein so tolles mehr gesehn!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (13. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, es wäre auch ein prima Kandidat für kommenden Bike Kalender 2009.


----------



## mäxx__ (15. Oktober 2008)

@Stanislaw

...und gleich den Kontrast + Sättigung erhöht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stanislaw (15. Oktober 2008)

mäxx schrieb:


> @Stanislaw
> 
> ...und gleich den Kontrast + Sättigung erhöht...




....dann den gammawert etwas verändert und ne 3d schärfung drübergejagt. ist aber vielleicht nen bisschen viel.... ???


----------



## flatrider (15. Oktober 2008)

mäxx schrieb:


> @Stanislaw
> 
> ...und gleich den Kontrast + Sättigung erhöht...



genau das was ich EXTRA runtergedreht hab. ich mag so "bunte" bilder nicht.


----------



## Stanislaw (15. Oktober 2008)

flatrider schrieb:


> genau das was ich EXTRA runtergedreht hab. ich mag so "bunte" bilder nicht.



na ja, sooooo bunt ist es ja auch wieder nicht. jetzt kommt das saftige grün etwas mehr zu geltung. aber, das ist ja alles geschmacksache. hauptsache dein strahlendes antlitz ist zu erkennen .........


----------



## flatrider (15. Oktober 2008)

Stanislaw schrieb:


> hauptsache dein strahlendes antlitz ist zu erkennen .........



stimmt, der rest könnte auch schwarz sein


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Oktober 2008)

Hey wo is des Bild gemacht ?
In Mühldorf da unten am Inn  wos so steil und weit runter geht ? 
des mach ich nach ^^ 

mfg Bogl


----------



## FRbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich eröffne hiermit der ersten BBC (Bionicon-Bilder-Contest)!!! freeride bogl vs. flatrider


----------



## flatrider (18. Oktober 2008)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> Hey wo is des Bild gemacht ?
> In Mühldorf da unten am Inn  wos so steil und weit runter geht ?
> des mach ich nach ^^
> 
> mfg Bogl



Ja genau dort...

@FRbiker: Was bekommt der Gewinner?
Vielleicht läßt der Andi was springen


----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Oktober 2008)

doof nur dass des kein BBC wird sondern ein BCBC Bionicon-Cube-Bilder-Contest wird
muhaha weil der freeride_bogl hat seit nem monat nen neues Bike ^^


----------



## FRbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja wenn das so ist dann ist es natülich klar!!! ein Bild mit einem Bionicon síeht einfach besser aus... sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (18. Oktober 2008)

boooooooooa !!!!!


----------



## guruW (22. Oktober 2008)

nach dem ganzen Text mal wieder was zum Anschaun 

*Slowenien im Herbst*





















Danke nochmal an die tollen Tipps vom Peter
http://www.mtb-slowenien.de 

greez guru


----------



## Masberg (22. Oktober 2008)

Hey Guru,

die Bilder machen einen auf den ersten Blick schon neidisch. Auf den zweiten frage ich mich aber: NO TRAILS?


----------



## guruW (23. Oktober 2008)

Masberg schrieb:


> NO TRAILS?



Oh ja, jede Menge!!!  Von flowigen Wiesntrails bis zu grobsteinigen steileren Pfaden alles dabei. Habs jedoch nicht übers Herz gebracht abzusteigen, du kennst das sicher, man will einfach nur weiterfahren... 

Wenn ich ein paar Trailbilder finde, stelle ich sie mal in mein Album ein. Sind aber ohne Radl drauf, insofern nix für diesen Fred. Ich wollte mit den Bildern vor allem die schöne Herbststimmung rüberbringen.

greez guru


----------



## freiraus (23. Oktober 2008)

servus guru,

....da werde ich doch auch glatt neidisch - Top-Bedingungen gehabt, was?
Trails gibt`s jede Menge - hier eine kleine Auswahl:














Grüße,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (23. Oktober 2008)

.....und hier noch mehr, wenn ich gerade schon dabei bin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Oktober 2008)

nice nice


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (29. Oktober 2008)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah... Letztes WE kurz zu Bionicon gedüst, 2 Bikes übers WE ausgeliehen (GW + SS) und dann nach Tirol hinter der Zugspitze nach Ehrwald -> Auf den Berg - Mieminger Kette - und auf dem dortigen Hochplateau hat man dann ein fantastisches Bergpanorama. Singletrails waren zwar Mangelware, aber bei dem Panorama brauchts net mehr.

PS: Die Bikes waren bei diesen Fotos nicht das wichtigste, sondern nur das Panorama.


----------



## Stanislaw (30. Oktober 2008)

... letzte woche mit meinem IW am gardasee ...


----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2008)

sehr schönes Pic!
Sind das BB 2.4er?
Bist zufrieden damit?
Fahre ich auch (tubeless, DT4.2), und finde sie einfach nur klasse....


----------



## Stanislaw (30. Oktober 2008)

@damage0099
thx 
ja, sind die bb 2.4. im park und auf waldboden war ich super
begeistert. auf untergrund mit vielen steinen (z.b. 601) oder großen
felsen (668) bin ich ganz schön gerutscht. muss mal schauen ob das am reifen oder eher an meiner fahrtechnik lag


----------



## tomtomtom333 (30. Oktober 2008)

Stanislaw schrieb:


> @damage0099
> thx
> ja, sind die bb 2.4. im park und auf waldboden war ich super
> begeistert. auf untergrund mit vielen steinen (z.b. 601) oder großen
> felsen (668) bin ich ganz schön gerutscht. muss mal schauen ob das am reifen oder eher an meiner fahrtechnik lag



Hi, hab die gleiche erfahrung gemacht und dann abgetestet: liegt an der gummimischung: goey-gloey-mischung haftet super und triple compound rutscht vorallem auf nassem untergrund weg wie sau. hab dann nochmals mit gemischter bereifung getestet: vorne goeygluey und hinten triple compund. ergebnis: vorne klebt wie uhu, hinten rutscht wie ...
CU, tom


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. Oktober 2008)

@Stanislav,
am Gardasee hattest Du wohl auch spitze Wetter. Jetzt vermutlich zum letzten mal. Da kommt schon ein "endless Summer"-Gefühl auf.

Als Kontrast wollte ich heute mein Edison im Schnee fotographieren. Gestern hat es zum ersten Mal richtig Schnee hergehaut. Heute Mittag hat die Sonne geschienen, da bin ich gleich auf den Hausberg gefahren und wollte mein Edison vor Schneekulisse abschiessen. Aber wie es mit Handys immer so ist, wenn man es braucht, ist der Akku leer. Pech. Aber der Winter kommt. Wir können also die Bilder umstellen


----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2008)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Hi, hab die gleiche erfahrung gemacht und dann abgetestet: liegt an der gummimischung: goey-gloey-mischung haftet super und triple compound rutscht vorallem auf nassem untergrund weg wie sau. hab dann nochmals mit gemischter bereifung getestet: vorne goeygluey und hinten triple compund. ergebnis: vorne klebt wie uhu, hinten rutscht wie ...
> CU, tom



sorry für OT: Woher weiß ich, welche Mischung ich habe bzw. der Schlappen hat, den ich im Laden in der Hand halte???


----------



## 23fab (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich verstehe garnicht, daß alle immer Schwalbe fahren müssen...
Ich habe die Maxxis Ardent auf meinem SS und bin super zu frieden.
Die haften sogar bei nassen Wurzeln und Steinen. Bin sie auch schon im Park gefahren (die anderen hatten dauernd Platten) und der Rollwiederstand ist auch nicht so schlimm.
Grüße, Fabian


----------



## sunabar (30. Oktober 2008)

Steht auf dem Reifen und der Verpackung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 23fab (30. Oktober 2008)

Wie meinst du das sunabar?


----------



## sunabar (30. Oktober 2008)

bezog sich auf den post vor deinem


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Steht auf dem Reifen und der Verpackung.



vielen Dank


----------



## Stanislaw (5. November 2008)

kann man dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tag noch attribute wie width und height mitgeben ?


----------



## BIONICON_BLOG (7. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Bionicon-Galeristen,

wir haben kürzlich auf unserem Blog blog.bionicon.de 
wieder eine eigene Galerie gestartet, in der wir diverse Bilder von Kunden, von uns selbst und natürlich von Bionicon-Bikes posten.

Eure Bilder von hier passen da super rein, und wir würden sie gerne auch dort veröffentlichen. Wenn jemand etwas dagegen haben sollte, dass seine Bilder auf blog.bionicon.de auftauchen,  bitte eine  Mail  an [email protected] schicken. Diese Email-adresse empfängt auch liebend gerne neue Pics von euch und euren Bikes. 

mfg

hier gehts zur Galerie:
http://blog.bionicon.de/?page_id=284


----------



## flatrider (8. November 2008)

geile sache! dürft gerne alles von mir benutzen!


----------



## FRbiker (8. November 2008)

Also von mir aus auch!!! Bilder sind in meiner Galerie(Fotos).


----------



## sy.ra (8. November 2008)

Meine Bilder dürft ihr haben.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## 20madmax08 (9. November 2008)

meine auch.. sind aber noch ned viele drin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (9. November 2008)

Da wars noch wärmer:


----------



## BIONICON_BLOG (10. November 2008)

Super, danke!

Die ersten Bilder von hier sind jetz schon auf unserem Blog gepostet (Gallery 6).

Für Anregungen, Lob, Kritik, oder sonstwelche Anliegen, sowie natürlich neue Bilder von euch und den Bikes: mail an [email protected]

Grüße vom Tegernsee


----------



## Helltone (10. November 2008)

BIONICON_BLOG schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> 
> Die ersten Bilder von hier sind jetz schon auf unserem Blog gepostet (Gallery 6).
> 
> ...



Hi,
meine Bilder könnt ihr auch nehmen.


----------



## guruW (10. November 2008)

<räusper> ähhh, bevor jetzt jeder einzelne seine freigabe postet, der bionicon-blogger hatte nur um antwort gebeten, falls jemand seine bilder NICHT auf der Blogseite haben will.

nix für ungut, guru


----------



## Stanislaw (10. November 2008)

... hier ein paar Bilder vom Grischatrail RIDE Rennen 2008 in der Schweiz ...


----------



## mäxx__ (10. November 2008)

habe endlich aktuelle Bilder der Saison. Have a look please;




Alpencross 2008: Abfahrt vom Tuxerjoch




und







und oberhalb des Molvenosees




Brennegrenzkamm 3°C!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (10. November 2008)

tolle Bilder


----------



## mäxx__ (10. November 2008)

ja, ich weiss- ich bin schon ein hübscher Junge...)))))
















Nee, is klar, ich find sie auch o.k., bisserl mehr Äktschn wäre mir ab und zu aber lieber gewesen.
Aber wer will auf `nem geilen Trail anhalten und fotografieren????


----------



## FRbiker (10. November 2008)

mäxx schrieb:


> Aber will auf `nem geilen Trail anhalten und fotografieren????



Du meinst du willst aufm geilen Trial NICHT anhalten und fotografieren.. geht mir zumindest immer so! wenn es richtig fetzt dann kann man doch nicht absteigen. Manchmal fahre ich aber extra zum fotografieren raus, weil ich mit meinem Bike überall hinkomme.. zu Fuß wär mir zu langsam..


----------



## 20madmax08 (10. November 2008)

glaub ich werd mein ss wieder verkaufen... das iw war scho der oberhammer. jemand interesse?


----------



## FRbiker (10. November 2008)

Dann spar noch ein bisschen länger und hol dir das 09er IW das is ne echt geile Kanone.. Sei dir aber über den Einsatz zweck im Klaren (Bikepark und kleine Haus-Trials), ich finde für große Touren ist es eindeutig zu fett. Ging mir zumindest so, umso länger ich es hatte....
Aber du hast ja noch dein Giant!!


----------



## schneller Emil (11. November 2008)

und weils so schön ist auch mal ohne rider:
location: saalbach


----------



## ZeusRider (12. November 2008)

Hallo Bionicer!

Wollte auch mal mein Hallo in die Runde schmeißen!

Offiziell bin ich seit 2007 Bionicer, aber eigentlich erst dieses Jahr zum Testen/Fahren/Ausprobieren gekommen - und noch nicht über diesen Status hinausgekommen! Ich komm mir mehr wie ein Testbiker vor...

Eigentlich find ich Bionicon ja geil, allerdings hatte ich schon mit so vielen Macken zu kämpfen, dass ich meinem Bike ("Zeus") immer noch nicht vertraue. Und mit diesen Erfahrungen bin ich nicht alleine. Mein Bikebruder hat dasselbe Bike, und die Scherereien reißen nicht ab. mit dem Bike für mehrere Tage in Urlaub fahren außer Reichweite meines Bikehändlers, der mir die Problemchen wieder auf Garantie in Ordnung bringt, daran ist erst einmal nicht zu denken. Dazu hab ich noch zu wenig Vertrauen in das Teil und dafür liegen die letzten Vorfälle noch nicht lang genug zurück.

Beispiel? Gerne: Das Pic entstand in Hochfügen. Allerdings erst beim zweiten Anlauf. Beim ersten Mal ist mir bei der Auffahrt das Tretlager kaputtgegangen/gebrochen! Zumindest ging´s bis dahin nur bergauf, sodass ich zurückrollen konnte, die Fahrt nach Österreich und der Urlaub waren aber trotzdem für´n A****

Mal sehen, ob das noch ne Liebesbeziehung wird, bevor die Garantiezeit zuende geht...

Ok, ich weiß zum AUsheulen das falsche Forum hier, aber musste es trotzdem mal loswerden ;-)


----------



## scheibenrost (12. November 2008)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> und weils so schön ist auch mal ohne rider:
> location: saalbach



Ich wollte echt noch fragen, ob das wohl in Saalbach ist.
Denn die Berge im Hintergrund sind sehr markant. Das Panorma habe ich schon x-Mal gesehen 
Cool


----------



## flatrider (13. November 2008)

ZeusRider schrieb:


> Beispiel? Gerne: Das Pic entstand in Hochfügen. Allerdings erst beim zweiten Anlauf. Beim ersten Mal ist mir bei der Auffahrt das Tretlager kaputtgegangen/gebrochen!



Dein Tretlager hätte auch in einem anderen Rahmen kaputt gehen können.
Hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Bionicon zu tun.
Übrigens schönes Foto! Ist die Sattelstellung normal bei dir?
Sieht auf dem Foto so komisch aus...


----------



## ZeusRider (13. November 2008)

flatrider schrieb:


> Dein Tretlager hätte auch in einem anderen Rahmen kaputt gehen können.
> Hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Bionicon zu tun.
> Übrigens schönes Foto! Ist die Sattelstellung normal bei dir?
> Sieht auf dem Foto so komisch aus...



Hi Flatrider!
Da geb ich Dir teilweise recht. Wenn man´s genau betrachtet, dann ist ja "nur" Rahmen und Federgabel von Bionicon. Aber Bionicon ist indirekt für die Qualität der Komponenten verantwortlich, die sie an´s Bike dranmontieren. Wäre mir das mit dem Tretlager bergab passiert, hätte das meine letzte Fahrt sein können. Deshalb darf so etwas einfach nicht passieren bei einem (vermeintlichen) Truvativ-Qualitätsprodukt. Punkt. 
Ich hab bisher davor zwei MTBs und ein RR mit Shimano-Komponenten gehabt und NIE auch nur irgendein Problem gehabt, geschwiege denn einen Materialbruch. Deshalb habe ich mittlerweile von Shimano eine sehr hohe Meinung, denn mit anderen Komponenten hatte ich nun schon öfters Probleme (u.a. auch 2x Kurbelbruch bei RR). Das nächste Bike wird wieder komplett Shimano, das weiß ich jetzt schon. 
Ich und mein Bikekumpel, wir haben mittlerweile bei unseren Bionicons schon so ziemlich alles durch, was irgendwie ausfallen kann (inkl. Federgabel und Dämpfer). Einzig der geschlossene Regelkreis hat bisher nie gemackt. Wir werden jetzt ohnehin mal eine Liste zusammenschrieben, weil´s so nicht weitergeht. Dabei haben wir die Bikes noch nicht mal richtig hart hergenommen, sondern sind nur getourt (ok, 1x Bikepark war dabei, aber da hab ich mehr abbekommen als das Bike ;-)
Und ja, das mit dem Sattel ist normal bei mir  Ich fahr grundsätzlich mit Nase nach unten geneigt - mehr Freiheit für die Eier ;-))

Und danke für die Blumen!

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stanislaw (14. November 2008)

@zeus

anscheinend hast du wirklich pech gehabt. wir haben insgesammt 6 bionicon bikes gekauft, und hatten bis jetzt bis auf normale abnutzungserscheinungen keine probleme. 
da wir unsere räder richtig "rannehmen" -> bikepark, alpencross, marathon, 24h rennen, freeride-rennen, mächtige touren etc. sind wir von der praxistauglichkeit der bionicon bikes überzeugt. 
bei einem punkt habe ich eine andere meinung als du. wenn bei hunderten von kurbeln mal eine kaputt geht, ist ganz bestimmt nicht bionicon dafür verantworlich zu machen. wenn aber bekannt ist, dass sram nen qualitätsproblem hat und bionicon die teile trotzdem verbaut, dann schon. punkt ;-)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. November 2008)

ist zwar schon im Juli gewesen, aber ich will das trotzdem mal reinstellen.

.....die Nobby Nic wurden direkt nach der TAC als erstes gegen vernünftige
Reifen getauscht. Aber das Bike hat alles gut überstanden.


----------



## flatrider (16. November 2008)

hier ein aktuelles von gestern






Hochplatte / Chiemgau


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. November 2008)

lol ??? 
da war ich auch erst oben ( hochplattenberglauf ) und da wars noch furztrocken und kein schnee und auf dem foto liegt doch scho einiges ^^
naja geil is dann gehts bald beim skifreeriden auf haha


----------



## felixh. (16. November 2008)

Mein Golden Willow, mit 2 Flaschenhaltern (so konnte ich heute 1800HM rauffahren,also 1300HM rauf, plus 500m runter/rauf bis zur ersten Moeglichkeit wo wieder Wasser nachfuellbar ist, ohne Rucksack.) Wasservolumen fuer heute 1.75l. Dazu ganz wichtig, Cannondale Coda XYZ Barends. (Der Rest der Austattung ist X9/XT, und die Mavic X317 Disc, die ich aber gegen was breiteres umtauschen moechte, da mir 2.25" Reifen bei wenig Druck manchmal seitlich abknicken).






Weitere Fotos hier: http://www.carving-ski.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=10359
Tour auf der Rax mit Roue Payerbach-Reichenau (480m), Hirschwang, Kaiserbrunn, Ziklfahnalm, Kaisersteig, Habsburghaus, Karlludwighaus (1800m), Schlagenweg, Sumpfalm, Hirschwang - Payerbach-Reichenau. Die wohl letzte alpine MTB Tour fuer mich dieses Jahr. Hatte fast die ganze Strecke Minusgrade, kleine Schneereste neben der Strecke, und gefrorenen rutschigen Boden ab 1300m. Da die Jager/Foerster hier aber sehr sehr unagenehm sein koennen (Quellenschutzgebiet, Radfahrverbot auch auf Forstwegen) gehts hier eigentlich nur in der Nachsaison.


----------



## FRbiker (16. November 2008)

felixh.
Schöne Bilder und guter Text dazu das gefällt mir Scheinst ein schönen Tag gehabt zu haben... Ich würde am liebsten auch in die Berge ziehen wenn ich immer so schöne Bilder sehe.


----------



## felixh. (17. November 2008)

So schoen wie heute ist es leider selten. Allerdings wars auch arschkalt, bzw ich hab fuer solche Temperaturen einfach nicht mehr die Richtige Ausruestung. Bis 5° hab ich Klamotten, meine waermeren Klamottten transportieren einfach den Schweiß nicht mehr gut genug ab. Da friert man dann mehr als mit duenneren Sachen. 

Was mich eigentlich immer noch wundert, ist dass mir auf hochalpinen Abfahrten wie der Schlangenweg vom Karl-Ludwig-Haus runter, die Bremsen bei 15-25km/h, 10-20° Steilheit (° nicht %), und quasi dauerbremsen/schleifen die Bremsleistung nicht nachlaesst. Und dass obwohl man nicht gerade viel gutes ueber die Shimano Bremsen ließt. Die braucht viel Handkraft, schleift immer mal wieder, aber wenigsten keine Aussetzer, bzw Felgenverschleiß. Bei Temps wie heute werde ich ab jetzt wieder mit Rucksack und Ersatztrickots fahren. Dann friert man sich wenigstens nicht auch noch in der Huette den Arsch ab.
Hab natuerlich Glueck gehabt, dass hier der Schnee erst heute Nacht kommt, und nicht wie bei Flatrider schon da ist. Schnee und Mtb auf anspruchsvollerem als Forstwegen ist nichts fuer mich.

Uebrigens, das mit dem zweiten Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr funktioniert perfekt. Da kommt zwar viel Dreck auf die Flasche, aber am Mundstueck bleibst meist sauber. Man kommt waehrend der Fahr natuerlich nur schlecht ran, aber man kann ja einfach kurz stehenbleiben und die Flaschen austauschen. So kann man max 2x 1Liter mitnehmen. Das reicht meistens bis zur naechsten Wasserstelle.


----------



## AHFiffi (17. November 2008)

Servus
warum nimmst du nicht einfach nen Trinkrucksack mit, schaut auf jeden Fall besser aus als dieser Doppelhalter. Ausserdem passt da mehr rein, ich wollte anfangs auch nie son Ding aber jetzt bin ich voll überzeugt davon.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## felixh. (18. November 2008)

Aussehen ist mir ziemlich egal (finde das gold des GW eh nicht gerade schoen, obwohl ich mich inzwischen dran gewoehnt hab). Praktisch muss es halt sein. Fahre halt gerne ohne Rucksack. Wenn man klug die Sateltasche packt, geht dass auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleDevil666 (25. November 2008)

Servus,

von mir gibt´s jetzt auch mal Bilder


----------



## bionicon (25. November 2008)

Sehr fett !

übrigens,.. weil Ich gerade bikeklamotten gelesen habe. 
Jeder der hier auch schreibt, bekommt ein paar Prozente auf die Klamotten !

Und: Ihr seid natürlich auch auf den Bionicon Workshops eingeladen !!
Einfach bei mir unter: [email protected] melden. 


Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## schneller Emil (27. November 2008)

"neulich" in Saalbach


----------



## FRbiker (27. November 2008)

Ist´s bei euch immer noch so warm schneller Emil.. schöne Bilder!!
Bei uns sind minus Grade und Schnee..
Ich will auch mein neues SS in die Galerie stellen hatte neulich Bock auf ne Fotoshooting Abends im Stadtpark bzw. Friedhof..




Ich find mit dem Bild kommt schon fast ein bisschen Weihnachtliche Stimmung in die Galerie, ist ja bald erster Advent




Gruß MM


----------



## Oigi (28. November 2008)

Das untere Bild sieht ja mal hammer aus.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (28. November 2008)

einfach nur geil FRbiker
mag auch so viel schnee haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (28. November 2008)

alda !!! der lack sieht hammageil aus aufm letztn bild !!! (nur die wassertropfen sin doof)
nice shot !!


----------



## milchkoenig (28. November 2008)

@FRbiker:
Wie passen den so die BB´s bei deinem Hinterbau?
Bei mir scheift die Kette im kleinsten Gang am Reifen.
Ich dachte immer das das an der mit 28mm etwas breiteren Felge liegt aber die Spank sind doch mindestens genau so breit.
Was ist den das für ein Sattel?


----------



## FRbiker (28. November 2008)

Danke Danke Leute!!! Die Wassertropfen sind Schneeflocken
Also ich hab da keine Probleme mit den BB ist ausreichend genug Platz und die Kette schleift auch nicht am Reifen... Felgen sind 30mm breit und der BigBetty ist ein 2,4 in 62-559er breite.. Ich werde aber vieleicht den ContieRQ 2,4 kaufen der ist nur 60-559 breit, falz es doch mal eng werden sollte zwecks Matsch und Dreck.
Sattel ist auch ein Spank.. passte optisch super gut zum Bike!!


----------



## ZeusRider (28. November 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Danke Danke Leute!!! Die Wassertropfen sind Schneeflocken
> Also ich hab da keine Probleme mit den BB ist ausreichend genug Platz und die Kette schleift auch nicht am Reifen... Felgen sind 30mm breit und der BigBetty ist ein 2,4 in 62-559er breite.. Ich werde aber vieleicht den ContieRQ 2,4 kaufen der ist nur 60-559 breit, falz es doch mal eng werden sollte zwecks Matsch und Dreck.
> Sattel ist auch ein Spank.. passte optisch super gut zum Bike!!



Yo, die Felgen könnten perfekt zur Farbe bei Deinem Bike passen (auf dem pic sieht man´s ja nicht wirklich, weil farblich verfremdet). Hatte die Spank-Dinger kürlich auch an meinem schwarzen GW, aber da war das much too much. Da hat man dann nur noch die gelbgoldenen Felgen gesehen und das Bike fiel gar nicht mehr auf  Vom Blingbling-Faktor her sind die Dinger so gut wie unschlagbar
Die Pics sind haben - schaut aus wie aus einem Cartoon. Geiler Effekt. Ich stell´s mir grad vor im Film "Sin City" vor


----------



## FRbiker (28. November 2008)

Hier besser zu sehen!! 
Die Farben auf dem Fotos sind so wegen der Laterne (Krypton Licht) ist nicht Farblich manipuliert worden.
Ja die Felgen machen ganz schön bling bling auf dem SS... auf einen GW könnt ich sie mir auch gut vorstellen aber dafür müssten sie schmaler sein.. es wer too much wie du schon sagst gehören auch nicht zum Einsatz Zweck des GW!!


----------



## chaini (28. November 2008)

genau so stand ma eins in der galerie auf der bionicon hp drin. sieht einfach nur hammer aus. ich überleg mir das gleiche in weiß, den sattel hab ich schon.


----------



## FRbiker (28. November 2008)

@chaini
Also das so in weiß würde es auch richtig gut rüber kommen auf jeden Fall
Wieleicht sogar wenn es ein weißes SS wer!!
Ich sag nur AdobePhotoshop!!!! Hab ich auch schon so rumprobiert!!!

In welcher Farbe haste denn den Sattel genommen?


----------



## milchkoenig (29. November 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Danke Danke Leute!!! Die Wassertropfen sind Schneeflocken
> Also ich hab da keine Probleme mit den BB ist ausreichend genug Platz und die Kette schleift auch nicht am Reifen... Felgen sind 30mm breit und der BigBetty ist ein 2,4 in 62-559er breite.. Ich werde aber vieleicht den ContieRQ 2,4 kaufen der ist nur 60-559 breit, falz es doch mal eng werden sollte zwecks Matsch und Dreck.
> Sattel ist auch ein Spank.. passte optisch super gut zum Bike!!



Danke für die Info.
Dann kann es ja nur noch an der kombination aus XTR Kurbel und Mountain Goat Kettenblatt liegen das die Kette bei mir etwas weiter Innen läuft und so an 62-559er Reifen schleift. 60-559 passt da so gerade noch.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## chaini (29. November 2008)

ich hab den spank subrosa freeride sattel mit schwarzem leder und weiß kariertem arsch. dann eben noch weiße felgen, lenker, griffe und evtl pedale. aber ma schaun, lieber halt doch noch n richtigen freerider als 2. bike zuerst.
zu den betties, das sind die in triple compound mischung oder? die rutschen doch im feuchten herbst/winter wie sau. hab vorn nun die 2,5er mary, passt gut unter der brücke durch und klebt wie uhu. hinten will ich dann ma die goey gloey betty testen. 

was mir aber am wichtigsten grad is: was sind das für kleber auf deiner gabel vorn? die grauen karos direkt von bionicon auf der rechten seite erkenn ich noch, aber was is drunter und was is links? kannste da mal n foto von machen bitte?

gruß, thomas


----------



## FRbiker (29. November 2008)

Hallo
Der Aufkleber ist (DareDevilSTORE) ist der Shop von meinem Kumpel Es ist ein Funsport und LiveStyleShop... den habe ich unter die Karos geklebt.. hatte ich aus Werbezwecken auf jedem Bike von mir!!!
Also die Reifen haben triple compound mischung aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren die sind (eigentlich) nicht schlecht ich hatte mal die Conti-MK 2,4 die sind bei Nässe zum totfahren... Ich werde aber vieleicht die Conti RQ kaufen, und vieleicht sogar in 2,2 da wiegen sie nur 650g und meine Felgen sind eh breit genug (30mm) sodas ich dann ein eine gute Reifenbreite komme!!!

Mit deinem weiß am SS klingt gut da bin ich mal gespannt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (29. November 2008)

chaini schrieb:


> hinten will ich dann ma die goey gloey betty testen.
> 
> 
> gruß, thomas



Was ist das fürn Reifen???


----------



## chaini (29. November 2008)

die big betty! eben nur in ner andern mischung. soll auf feuchtem untergrund besseren halt bieten als triple compound. ich fahr ganz gern im matsch und nun im schnee. momentan rutsch ich mit dem triple halt um die ecke, mal schaun ob ich mit dem goey gloey zeug die kurven ausfahren kann. zum bergauffahren auf nassen steinen und wurzeln sollts auch net schlecht sein. ma abwarten, mein händler bestellt se grad.


----------



## FRbiker (29. November 2008)

Ach so!!!
Gooey Gluey Compound  
Beschreibung:   Extrem weiches Compound für beste Kontrolle auf hartem und losem Untergrund (z.B. bei MUDDY MARY). 
Klingt ganz gut...
aber es gibt jetz auch Triple Nano Compound ob da wohl ein unterschied zu Triple Compound ist?


----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Hier besser zu sehen!!
> Die Farben auf dem Fotos sind so wegen der Laterne (Krypton Licht) ist nicht Farblich manipuliert worden.
> Ja die Felgen machen ganz schön bling bling auf dem SS... auf einen GW könnt ich sie mir auch gut vorstellen aber dafür müssten sie schmaler sein.. es wer too much wie du schon sagst gehören auch nicht zum Einsatz Zweck des GW!!




also ich fahr ein gw in gr"s" als spassrad(wenns mir meine freundin grad mal nicht abnimmt)
mit sun singletrack  in golden und 2,4 nobbis
 muss ma wieder bilder machen


----------



## FRbiker (30. November 2008)

Das was auf Seite eins in der Galerie ist!!


----------



## schneller Emil (30. November 2008)

update:


----------



## quickmick0 (30. November 2008)

Servus schneller Emil,

echt stark Dein bike.
Möchte gerne von Dir wissen ,welchen Flaschenhalter du hast und wie Du diesen am Oberrohr angemacht hast ?

Viele Güße quickmick0


----------



## schneller Emil (30. November 2008)

specialized flaschenhalter


----------



## mäxx__ (2. Dezember 2008)

Gardasee 2008
Zwei Bilder meiner Frau auf ihren "erleichteten" Edison BC 1.0 von 2003.

In Torbole vor der Pizzeria Centrale auf dem Weg nach Nago




Tour vom Monte Baldo ins Hinterland





...eins hab`ich noch; Alztrail von Garching /Alz nach Trostbrg und zurück.
Geniale Singletrailtour im Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomtom333 (2. Dezember 2008)

-
@ MÄXX: Toll! Man sieht euch den Spaß mit den Trails, dem Wetter und den Bikes an! CU, tom
P.S.: Empfehlung fürs nächste Mal: Kaninchen im "Centrale"


----------



## mäxx__ (4. Dezember 2008)

@tomtomtom333

du hast recht!
Das Biken macht uns immer Spass das Wetter ist oftmals nebensächlich,
da wir die Zeit nutzen müssen, die wir uns "freischauffeln"(2Kinder!!!)

Kaninchen im Centrale???

Wieviele Grappas brauche ich danach?))


----------



## ZeusRider (4. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt mal was ganz anderes...

Bei so manch geiler Tour kommt man sich durchaus mal vor wie in einem Film. Ab und an auch mal wie in einem Comic-Film...


----------



## FRbiker (4. Dezember 2008)

Waldautobahn...


----------



## Dorne (6. Dezember 2008)

servus  hier mal akuelles bild von der letzten ausfahrt auf den Pfänder





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dorne (6. Dezember 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. Dezember 2008)

Edison bei kalt & dunkel . 










Sorry für die Bildqualität, leider nur Handy parat. 


2 von 3 Touren Edison Probefahr sind rum. Bin ziemlich begeistert von der Geometrieverstellung, ziemlich geiles Tourenrad. Leider mit (für mich) vielen Detailschwächen im Gesamtrad. Morgen mal mit ausführlichem Erfahrungsbericht. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## schneller Emil (6. Dezember 2008)

bin schon mal gespannt auf den bericht!


----------



## ZeusRider (7. Dezember 2008)

"(...)Alztrail von Garching /Alz nach Trostbrg und zurück.
Geniale Singletrailtour im Herbst"

Hi Mäxx! Hab da ne Frage zum Alztrail. Würd den Trail gerne mal auschecken. Ist das einfach ein Weg die Alz entlang (also leicht zu finden und nachzufahren) oder gibt´s da ne "Insiderroute" hab da nämlich im Internet nix gefunden. Danke Dir im Voraus für weiter Infos!

Happy riding

Zeus


----------



## Horstelix (7. Dezember 2008)

@jan84

ich sehe, Du bist auch Caddy-Fahrer. Kriegst Du das Edison stehend rein, ohne irgendwas umbauen oder versenken zu müssen?


----------



## jan84 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi Horst, 

hatte am Wochenende das Bett noch hinten drin, habs also nicht ausprobiert. Gehe aber mal davon aus dass es kein Problem ist wenn man das eine drittel der Rückbank umklappt und das Rad dann schräg nach links hinten steht.

Und jetzt mal mein Erfahrungsbericht vom Wochenende:

Freitag:
Das Rad nach der Arbeit in Frankfurt bei MainBike (http://www.mainbike.de/) abgeholt. Super freundlich, kompetent und haben sich Zeit genommen. So wünsch ich mir nen Radladen. Soviel Werbung muss an dieser Stelle sein. 

Gut das Rad dann ins Auto geschmissen zur Hohenmark nach Oberursel für eine kleine Taunustour. Der Sattel sieht ungemein unbequem aus, ich tausche ihn erstmal gegen meinen gewohnten und stelle den Rest vom Rad ein. Der Vorbau zeigt sich als äußerst flexibel, ich bin positiv überrascht. Die "vielen" (vier) Schrauben zur "Längenverstellung" des Vorbaus nerven etwas, im Alltag wird man hier aber sowieso nicht viel dran rumschrauben, geht vollkommen in Ordnung. Beim Einstellen des richtigen Winkels von Brems- & Schalthebeln und dem orangen Knopf stört mich der Bauraum den der Knopf für die Geometrieverstellung brauch ein wenig. Stelle ich die Bremse für meien Geschmack richtig ein steht dieser fast horizontal, ist aber noch ausreichend gut zu bedienen. 
Geplant war Altkönig & Feldberg, Traillastig. Am ersten Anstieg ist dann erstmal die Kette gerissen. Dumm gelaufen, zum Glück konnte ich noch bis zum Auto rollen. Neu genietet und dann auch noch nen Kettennieter mitgenommen . 
Erste Versuche mit dem Verstellsystem, ich bin positiv überrascht von der guten Funktion und wie einfach das ganze funktioniert. Was mir nach wenigen Metern negativ aufviel waren die montierten Schwalbe Albert (2.25). Der Grip hielt sich selbst bergauf schon in Grenzen, das "Optimum" hab ich dann bei rund 1,9Bar vorne und 2,2Bar hinten (82kg inkl Rucksack) gefunden. 
Erste Steile Rampe als "Bewährungsprobe" für die Geometrieverstellung => klappt super, einwandfrei hochgekommen. Der Albert drehte ein paarmal durch, da kann das Fahrrad aber nix für. Der Schnee wurde tiefer, es wurde dunkler. Eindeutige Anzeichen dafür, dass wir Höhenmeter machten und dass es später wurde ;-). Der Schnee war irgendwann sehr tief und matschig, kaum noch fahrbar, viel Absteigen, viel Schieben. Die Montierten Klickpedale (Shimano, beidseitig Klick mit Kunststoffkäfig) waren quasi außer funktion weil sie sich immerwieder zugesetzt haben, das ist bei einfachen XT-Klicks nicht so schlimm, aber auch hier kann das Rad nix für. 
Auf den Flachstücken verleitet die Geometrieverstellung zu vielen Spielereien. Am Sandplacken kam dann die Entscheidung dass der Schnee ein weiteres "Hochkommen" nicht zulässt, Richtungswechsel erstmal wieder in tiefere Gefilde. Auf einfachen Waldautobahnen ist das Edison einfach unauffällig. Die fehlende Flaschenhalterbefstigung machte sich jetzt das erste mal bemerkbar. Camelback wird für viele eine Alternative sein, für mich nicht. 
Es geht in den ersten Trail bergab (nicht megasteil, Wurzeln + Steine, beides Große, Schnee). An den rutschenden Albert habe ich mich mittlerweile einigermaßen gewöhnt. Gabel komplett ausgefahren ist mir in dem Gelände etwas zu träge was die Lenkung angeht. Bei einer "Absenkung" von geschätzten 20-30% gefällt mir das ganze richtig gut. Federungsperformance ist bei der Geschwindigkeit in Ordnung, funktioniert einfach einwandfrei. Wirklich hohe Geschwindigkeiten sind wegen der Witterung nicht drin. Plötzlich "auftauchende" Hindernisse unter dem Schnee (man bemerkt sie am Schlag ) schluckt das Fahrwerk Problemlos. Wieder ein bisschen Waldautobahn, wir biegen in einen weiteren Trail ein. Kurz zur Situation, dunkel, geschätzt 0-2°C Schneematsch überall. Plötzlich tierisch nass von unten, von meinem Mitfahrer kommt nur ganz trocken "Ach das hatte ich vergessen... Der Trail wird im Winter zum Bach". Naja einige Meter später gehts dann wieder in dem gewohnten Schneematsch/Matsch Gemisch weiter. Noch ein härterer Trail, das Fahrwerk wieder gemütlich unauffällig. Albert rutscht . 
Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto experimentiere ich noch ein wenig mit der Geometrieverstellung und freunde mich zunehmendend damit an. Nach ca 2,5 Stunden sind wir wieder am Auto. Rechte Hand tut ein wenig weh, mit den Griffen konnte ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden. 

Samstag:
Schauplatz diesmal in der Heimat, am Rand des Rothaargebirges, typisches Mittelgebirge. Ich tausche die Griffe noch kurz gegen die von mir gewohnten Syntace Moto und ab geht es. Dem Albert geb ich noch ne Chance, heute ist kein Schnee auf den Wegen. Erstmal ein Stück Asphalt, samt längerem Anstieg. Trotz Dämpfers ohne Lockout und Eingelenker Hinterbau ist das Fahrwerk auf Asphalt (auf sämtlichen Kettenblettern) angenehm ruhig. Betrachtet man den Dämpfer sieht man zwar ein Wippen, merken tut man davon nichts. Als ich warm bin probiere ich einige Sprints im Wiegetritt, lasse das ganze aber schnell wieder, das Fahrwerk fühlt sich nach Gummikuh an. Ein Dämpfer mit Lockout löst das Problem wohl ausreichend. 
Einige steile Anstiege/Abfahrten => Geometrieverstellung funktioniert einwandfrei & unauffällig. So langsamm hab ich auch meine Technik zum Verstellen gefunden. 
Verstellt habe ich eigentlich nur nach dem Lenkwinkel der mir in der jeweiligen Situation am besten gepasst hat, häufig also nur kleine Änderungen. Flacherer Lenkwinkel, Gabel also ein Stückweiter raus funktioniert sehr gut indem man im Sitzen einfach kurz den orangen Knopf antippt. Was zunehmend nervt ist die OroK18 Bremse, die bei diesen Nassen bedingungen einfach nicht ruhig zu bekommen ist (Entschuldigung an diverse Wanderer & das Wild ). Außerdem lässt die Bremskraft (Verzögerung bei gleicher Handkraft) im Vergleich zu der Louise (2006er, auch 180er Scheibe vorne) die ich sonst fahre deutlich zu wünschen übrig. Das Rad gemütlich aufs Vorderrad zu bringen ist mit der Bremse nur mit viel Fingerkraft möglich. Für Leute die mit zwei Fingern bremsen ist es vermutlich unproblematisch. Aber auch hierfür kann das Rad ansich nichts, Ausstattungssache. Für den Rest der Tour ist das Rad angenehm unauffällig, ich werde wiederrum größerer Fan der Flexibilität. 
Schmerzen in der Hand habe ich diesmal keine. An den Albert hab ich mich gewöhnt, auch wenn die Kombi die ich sonst fahre (Maxxis Highroller 2.35 vorne, Ardent 2.25 hinten) subjektiv alles besser kann. Nicht ganz drei Stunden

Sonntag:
So, heute nochmal eine Tour von 4 Stunden in der Region um Gießen, wo ich mich am besten auskenne und auch einiges an ordentlichen Trails kenne, die ich sehr oft gefahren bin. 
Auf den Waldautobahnen freund ich mich wiederrum weiter mit der Geometrieverstellung an (wie bin ich jemals ohne ausgekommen ?). Durch den Verstellbaren Steuerwinkel in Kombination mit dem sich dabei leicht vorschiebendem Schwerpunkt des Fahrers geht das Rad auf kurvigen flachen Trails ab wie Schmitz-Katz. Es macht richtig Spaß jede Kurve die sich findet mitzunehmen. In massivem Matsch ist das Bike durch die Agilität (trotz des Alberts ) super unter Kontrolle zu halten. An einigen steileren Rampen bergauf beweist sich die Geometrieverstellung wieder. Es geht ein wenig angenehmer als mit meinem Cube Stereo bei abgesenkter Gabel. Es sind keine Welten, aber schon spürbar angenehmer. Das Cube punktet hierbei vorallem durch den sperrbaren Dämpfer wodurch es wenns extrem steil wird weniger einsinkt als das Edison. Letzeres kann es aber durch die Geometrieverstellung gut kompensieren bzw. sich einen Vorteil rausholen. 
Bergab wieder herrlich unauffällig das Fahrwerk. 
Naja gut, dann muss es eben mal gefordert werden. Bekannter Trail, Gefälle zwischen leicht und sausteil, einiges an Wurzeln ein paar höhere Stufen unten eine Stelle zum Umsetzen (aber mit Notausgang ). 
Ganz ausgefahren habe ich die Gabel nur an zwei Steilstufen. Macht die Sache ziemlich komfortabel, gibt viel Sicherheit. Ansonsten bergab auch immer ca 20% abgesenkt.
Die Federungsperformance insgesammt ist gut, es fehlt um richtig schnellzufahren aber an Dämpfung (Zug und Druckstufe an der Gabel, ne einstellbare Druckstufe am Dämpfer). Die Gabel muss dadurch mit (für meinen Geschmack) ein wenig zuviel Druck gefahren werden. Insgesammt wird das ganze einfach etwas nervös, was ich zum Teil aber auch noch dem Albert zuschreibe, zum Teil aber definitiv auch dem Fahrwerk. Das Problem tritt aber nur bei wirklich relativ hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf, über dem was man auf normalen Touren fährt. Auch über dem was fast alle Leute mit denen ich bisher gefahren bin (was aufgrund verschiedener Wohnorte und Tätigkeit im Hochschulsport viele sind) unter "es bergab krachen lassen" verstehen. Hierbei spürt man teilweise auch den manchmal als weich beschriebenen Hinterbau, nicht alle Kurvenfahrten sind 100%ig präzise. In grobem Geläuft für unsicherer Fahrer wird das ganze aber vermutlich ein Sicherheitsplus bringen, mir Gab es in grobem Geläuf auch ein sichereres Gefühl als ein Bocksteifer Hinterbau. 
Ende der Tour dann auch dem Weihnachtsmarkt, einige verwunderte Blicke & Kommetare wie man ein so schönes Rad denn so mit Schlamm einsauen könnte . 

Mein Fazit:
Das System der Geometrieverstellung ist absolut genial. Meiner Meinung nach für fast alle Einsatzbereiche des Mountainbikens sinnvoll, gerade für Tourenfahrer. Es erweitert den Einsatzbereich des Bikes ungemein, ermöglicht eine sinnvolle Anpassung an die Fahrbahnumstände und Fahrsituation in quasi allen Lebenslagen. Für mich persöhnlich ist die Verstellung des Steuerwinkels dabei viel wichtiger als die paar mm Federweg mehr oder weniger. Die Feder funktioniert in allen Federwegsbereichen für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck gut. Ich wage einfach mal zu behaupten, dass der Gewinn durch die Geometrieverstellung, sinnvoll genutzt, deutlich größer ist als durch diverse gern betriebene Grammfuchsereien.
Den Verstellknopf finde ich ergonomisch etwas verbesserungswürdig. 
Das System sollte definitiv an mehr Rädern zu finden sein, wie Attraktiv es aufgrund etwaiger Lizenzkosten dann ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 

Die Fahrwerksperformance ist für den Tourenfahrer richtig gut. Trifft voll ins Schwarze. Die Dämpfung der Gabel (Luft) funktioniert auch bei knapp über 80kg für diesen Einsatzzweck einwandfrei. Die oben und in einigen anderen Testberichten erwähnten Schwächen in der Dämpfung kommen beim Tourenfahren kaum zum tragen. Man kann damit auch bergab richtig schnell werden. 
Wer auf die Jagd nach dem letzten Zehntel geht wird meiner Meinung nach aber Dämpfung in beide Richtungen vermissen, was aber im Tourenalltag kein Problem ist. 

Ausstattung:
Das von mir gefahrene Edison 2 hat *für meinen Geschmack* einige Ausstattungsschwächen. Die Ausstattung des Bikes ist aber eine persöhnliche Sache, wer viel fährt entwickelt seine eigenen Vorlieben, macht eigene Erfahrungen und kommt zu seiner persöhnlichen Lieblingsausstattung. Deswegen möchte ich dazu jetzt kein größeres Urteil abgeben. 

Sonstiges:
Was ich sympatisch finde, ist dass viele Teile (Lenker, Sattelstütze, Naben) mit Bioniconlogo versehen sind. Zwar in den meisten Fällen wohl nur Labels, zeigt aber meiner Meinung nach einen Gewissen stolz der Entwickler auf Ihr Gesamtprodukt. Die Aufschrift der Naben brachte mich zum lachen (ja ich bin einfach gestrickt ). 
Gut finde ich auch die Konstruktion des Hauptlagers, deutlich weniger Dreckanfällig als die meisten anderen Konstruktionen die ich dort bisher gesehen habe. 
Optisch finde ich die Doppelbrücke persöhnlich nicht besonders ansprechend, aber wenn dies zur konstruktiven Umsetzung der Geometrieverstellung unvermeitlich ist, ist es den optischen Nachteil wert. 

Sollten irgendwelche Fragen / Anmerkungen dasein würd ich mich darüber freuen. Für alle aussm RheinMaingebiet die sich für die Bioniconräder interessieren kann ich Mainbike hier auch nocheinmal empfehlen, bin von Denen echt begeistert. 

grüße
Jan

PS: Sorry is etwas länger geworden.


----------



## chaini (8. Dezember 2008)

Detailliert. 
Hab`s gern gelesen.


----------



## Helltone (8. Dezember 2008)

Interessanter Bericht Jan84, sollte aber besser verschoben werden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344469


----------



## schneller Emil (8. Dezember 2008)

guter bericht.

die lösung für die ausstattungsschwächen ist das rahmenkit mit individuellem selbstaufbau, kommt, wenn gut gewählt, auch nicht teurer.

e.


----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2008)

Oh, den Thread zum Edison hab ich noch nicht gesehen, sollte sich ein Mod berufen fühlen meinen Beitrag zu verschieben kann er es tun .

Der Aufbau mittels Rahmenkit würde die meisten Probleme lösen, für die restlichen (Dämpfung) wird sich auch noch eine Lösung finden. Ich berichte wenn es soweit sein sollte. 

grüße
jan


----------



## chaini (8. Dezember 2008)

das problem, dass du gern nen lockout hättest? dann nimm doch den 02 rc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2008)

Dann fehlt mir, für meinen Geschmack halt immernoch ne einstellbare Druckstufe an Dämpfer und Gabel. Wie ich ja schon geschrieben hab, in fast allen Fällen funktioniert das Dämpfungskonzept einwandfrei, aber man entwickelt halt so seine Vorlieben. 


grüße
jan


----------



## milchkoenig (9. Dezember 2008)

Mit der optionalen Zugstufenkartuche und dem O2 RC sind die Meisten dieser Einstellungen möglich.
Bei der Zugstufe kann man zwar nicht die Druckstufe verstellen aber ich bilde mir ein das die Gabel etwas mehr Dämpfung hat und auch deutlich besser geht als ohne.


----------



## jan84 (9. Dezember 2008)

Die meisten sind aber eben nicht alle. Das Problem ist heute dass man in den meisten Fällen doch das Bike mit den wenigsten Kompromissen finden muss. Meistens hat man aber (auch beim selbstaufbau) immer welche... leider. 

grüße
jan


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Dezember 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ende der Tour dann auch dem Weihnachtsmarkt, einige verwunderte Blicke & Kommetare wie man ein so schönes Rad denn so mit Schlamm einsauen könnte .




öhhhmm...... Jan.......... ?? Die meinten nicht das Fahrrad, sondern UNS! 


Im Ernst....... gut geschriebener Bericht, und das du Spaß hattest, das durfte ich zum Glück miterleben.........  
War ne geile Runde........

Grüße Jan


----------



## todmoog (9. Dezember 2008)

südlich von Nürnberg


----------



## schneller Emil (9. Dezember 2008)

super kontrast! die gekrümmten äste neben den geraden silbernen rohren....geil!!!


----------



## chaini (9. Dezember 2008)

Oo!
die sattelposition sieht übel aus. dann lässt sich die stütze nicht mehr wirklich weiter versenken (oder vertu ich mich da?). schränkt das nicht die downhill/freeride performance schrecklich ein? sieht bissl am ziel vorbei aus.
nimm`s mir nicht krumm, das bike ist der wahnsinn, das foto toll. aber das irritiert mich.


----------



## todmoog (9. Dezember 2008)

Meinst du die Sattelneigung? Wenn ja - die ist für mich optimal.
Die Höhe des Sattels/Sattelstütze ist ein guter Kompromiss, sodass ich auf Tour gut pedalieren kann, d.h. in der Uphill-Position ist der Sattel hoch genug, dass das untere Bein nur minimal angewinkelt ist.

Vielleicht täuscht es auch ein bischen, da das Bike nicht waagrecht steht.


----------



## studentx600 (17. Dezember 2008)

....ein schönes Rad und links daneben noch ein schöneres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (17. Dezember 2008)

studentx600 schrieb:


> ....ein schönes Rad und links daneben noch ein schöneres...


Du, irgendwie ist dein Bild gespiegelt worden!


----------



## T8Force (17. Dezember 2008)

Das Edison kommt mir ziemlich groß vor! Aber gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## -st- (17. Dezember 2008)

...ist meins und nur ein M


----------



## -st- (17. Dezember 2008)

studentx600 schrieb:


> ....ein schönes Rad und links daneben noch ein schöneres...


 
dafür hat der rechte Golf ne schönere Farbe


----------



## FRbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

Also genau genommen passt der linke Golf zum rechten Bike.. Farblich gesehen natürlich


----------



## T8Force (17. Dezember 2008)

Ne, der Kontrast macht es doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -st- (17. Dezember 2008)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Also genau genommen passt der linke Golf zum rechten Bike.. Farblich gesehen natürlich


 
aber der rechte Golf nicht zum linken Bike!
....eine einzige Sackgasse...

Aber danke für Eure Analyse unserer täglichen Probleme.


----------



## studentx600 (17. Dezember 2008)

...ich wünsche noch einen schönen Feierabend...und freue mich durch mein Generve die Entscheidung für dein Bionicon beschleunigt zu haben. Man sieht sich auf 'm Steig.

Griaßt euh  

P.S.: ...ich verstehe nur nicht, warum du dich bei der Farbauswahl deines Autos dermaßen irren konntest...


----------



## villex (18. Dezember 2008)

Ist das die normale 150er Gabel?


----------



## studentx600 (18. Dezember 2008)

...ja, das ist eine normale FOX talas 140mm (oder meinst du das Bionicon??) 

...kann eine Suntour-Gabel überhaupt normal sein .... und weg....


----------



## -st- (18. Dezember 2008)

studentx600 schrieb:


> ...kann eine Suntour-Gabel überhaupt normal sein ....


 
kann man auch einzelne Personen für spezielle Foren sperren?



villex schrieb:


> Ist das die normale 150er Gabel?


 
Ja, das ist die normale Gabel!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. Januar 2009)

... damits mal wieder was zum kucken gibt, anbei ein paar Föteli von meinem Neujahrsride im Basler Jura (Rund um die Sissacher Flue) mit hohem Singletrailanteil und feinstem Powder. Die Bilder sehen zwar nicht so speziell aus, aber toll wars trotzdem. Zuerst wars ziemlich nebelig und dann immer sonniger. Was will man mehr. 

Was hilft gegen die Winterdepression -> Winterbiken


----------



## voiture balai (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo Nick-Nitro.
schöne Bilder.

Eine Frage habe ich zu folgender Aussage:



studentx600 schrieb:


> ...kann eine Suntour-Gabel überhaupt normal sein .... und weg....



Ist das wirklich eine Suntour-Gabel die Bionicon verbaut?
Im Bionicon-Katalog steht folgendes:
"......Deswegen entwickeln wir bei BIONICON unsere Federelemente selbst, wodurch wir die Fahreigenschaften ......"

Aufgrund dieser Aussage bin ich von etwas anderem ausgegangen.
Interessiert mich, da ich morgen eine Testfahrt auf einem Supershuttle habe. 

Gruß
voiture balai


----------



## -st- (1. Januar 2009)

Hi voiture balai,



voiture balai schrieb:


> ...Ist das wirklich eine Suntour-Gabel die Bionicon verbaut?...


 
Das Thema wurde schon ausgiebig diskutiert. 
z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236455&referrerid=134842
Bild Dir einfach selber Deine Meinung. 
Auf jeden Fall funktioniert zumindest meine Gabel super!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## voiture balai (1. Januar 2009)

Ok. den Fred habe ich nicht gefunden.
Dann  bin ich ja mal auf die morgige Testfahrt gespannt.
Gruß
voiture balai


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Januar 2009)

... also bei mir funktioniert der Link. Ansonsten einfach nach _"Bionicon Gabeln vs. Suntour Gabeln"_ suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (3. Januar 2009)

voiture balai schrieb:


> Ok. den Fred habe ich nicht gefunden.
> Dann  bin ich ja mal auf die morgige Testfahrt gespannt.
> Gruß
> voiture balai



Das Wetter war zwar nicht optimal hier in der Region, aber dennoch musst du berichten wie dein langersehnter Ausritt nun war.


----------



## voiture balai (3. Januar 2009)

mach ich aber im Supershuttle-Thread.


----------



## 20madmax08 (3. Januar 2009)

hier mal ein paar bilder von meinem Silvesterausritt...
Planai / Schladming

















 Mittelstation 1350m


----------



## chaini (3. Januar 2009)

sind n bissl klein geraten


----------



## 20madmax08 (4. Januar 2009)

jetzt hab ichs wieder raus mit den foddos. leider lässt sich seit der tour die gabel mimma absenken. muss wohl mal zum service..


----------



## philsyncro (5. Januar 2009)

Hier mal wieder mein Superschüttler vor seinem Heimatschüttelrevier. War zwar ar5chlkalt gestern, aber der Boden war dafür überall schön griffig gefroren.





Gruß phil


----------



## chaini (5. Januar 2009)

super stimmung


----------



## schneller Emil (12. Januar 2009)

in Remineszenz an sommerliche Temperaturen...


----------



## T8Force (12. Januar 2009)

Wo soll das sein? Geiler Ausblick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (12. Januar 2009)

Elsass, scheee woas.....


----------



## FRbiker (12. Januar 2009)

ein schönes BIld........


----------



## Oigi (15. Januar 2009)

So, nun auch mal ein, zwei Bildchen von mir...

Ein Supershuttle bzw. sein Fahrer auf Abwegen





Und hier ein kleiner Eindruck vom letzten Wochenende im Schnee...


----------



## montageständer (28. Januar 2009)

... so dann klatsch ich mal mein willi auch hier rein ! ganz frisch aufgebaut



bin ja mal gespannt wie es sich bewähren wird...


----------



## Oigi (29. Januar 2009)

Na wo isset denn


----------



## montageständer (29. Januar 2009)

seltsam  ich kann nicht auf die bilder zugreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (30. Januar 2009)

ah jetzt gehts doch wieder


----------



## FRbiker (30. Januar 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 5530769"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> ... so dann klatsch ich mal mein willi auch hier rein ! ganz frisch aufgebaut
> bin ja mal gespannt wie es sich bewähren wird...


Wie kommst du von Speci zu Bionicon... oder anders gefragt wie kommst das du dir ein Bionocon gekoft hast???


----------



## montageständer (31. Januar 2009)

naja gewechselt habe ich ja nicht , meine zwei anderen specis habe ich ja noch ! 
wollte nur nach drei specis mal was anderes fahren und auch anderen herstellern mal eine chance geben . die hauptgründe für bionicon waren halt das verstellsystem (welch seltenes argument ) , das gesamt konzept das dahinter steckt(selber was machen können und nicht so ne technische überdosis), vor allem habe ich mich aber auf dem golden willow als ich mich draufgesetzt habe sehr wohl gefühlt !

ansonsten finde ich halt , das die niveauregulierung an rädern generell eine der geilsten erfindungen ist. bisher fand ich nur das einstellen besagter systeme ziemlich ätzend und nicht schnell genug. ausser das it system von manitou das war ganz annehmbar. und als ich dann mal so ein bionicon verstellsystem auf der eurobike in die finger bekommen habe und es mal ausprobiert habe, war mir klar das ich das mal ausprobieren möchte. 
tjo und so steht jetzt ein in meinem schrauberzimmer und wartet auf ein paar wärmere tage ...
leider musste ich diverse teile aus meinem brain enduro ausbauen


----------



## FRbiker (1. Februar 2009)

ne dann mal viel spaß bei dein ersten ausfahrten.. ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtigst auf schöneres Wetter


----------



## Masberg (1. Februar 2009)

Frisch von der heutigen Tour im Puderzuckerschnee


----------



## Oigi (1. Februar 2009)

Wie bekommt ihr denn Bilder hier so groß in die Beiträge?

Wollte die Bilder aus meinem Album verlinken. Kann mir das jemand sagen?

Deswegen hier nur der Link.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/6/9/8/_/large/P1010812.JPG


----------



## FRbiker (1. Februar 2009)

wähle das Bild in deinem Fotoalbum aus, dann auf BBC Code einblenden klicken.. die URL von großen Bild kopieren und anschließend in Textfeld wo du Beiträge verfasst auf Grafik einfügen Einfügen.. fertig..


----------



## montageständer (1. Februar 2009)

das supershuttle ist ja mal schüchtern
versteckt sich hinter bäumen


----------



## SuperS-Rider (1. Februar 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


>



sehr schöne "Fahrbahn"
wo ist das??? Park oder selfmade?


----------



## Oigi (2. Februar 2009)

Das ist ein kleiner Park in Belgien: www.filthytrails.be

Perfekt zum ueben: 1 - 6 m Gaps, Northshoredrops 0.5 - 2.5 m und viele kleine Interessante Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperS-Rider (2. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Info! Schaut sehr vielversprechend aus...
Nur blöd, dass ich am anderen Ende von Deutschland wohn!
Aber vielleicht komm ich doch mal hin


----------



## quickmick0 (2. Februar 2009)

Servus Masberg,












[/quote]


----------



## Masberg (5. Februar 2009)

Tach Quickmick


----------



## quickmick0 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Masberg,
zweiter Versuch!

Möchte von Dir wissen wie Dir das Bike taugt ?
Welchen Einsatzzweck deckst Du damit ab (AlpenX ,Touren) ?
Welche Variante hast Du Dir gegönnt (sehe eine XT-Kurbel ist ja nicht serienmäßig oder !?)
Wäre Dir dankbar für ein paar Infos, möchte mir ebdenfalls ein Edison bzw.
ein GW SC zulegen.

Merci im voraus
quickmick


----------



## Masberg (7. Februar 2009)

schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5564109&postcount=24


----------



## Nasi (8. Februar 2009)

Tach Leute,

ich möchte Euch meine neue "Sahneschnitte" vorstellen.
Bionicon Supershuttle mit einem Mix aus 0 und FR.

Die Ausstattung ist folgende:
Supershuttle 0 / FR	

Rahmen frame 	7005 T6 AL 
Gabel fork  	Bionicon Travelagent 90-170mm Bionicon
Dämpfer shock 	X-Fusion O2 RC (55mm) 
Steuersatz headset  	Bionicon F.I.T
Vorbau stem  	Bionicon Twin-lock
Lenker handlebar 	Bio AL 2014 (31,8mm-660mm-8°)
Bremsen brakes 	Formula K24 white 200mm (vo/hi)
Schalthebel shifter  	SRAM X0
Schaltwerk rear	SRAM X0 
Umwerfer front	Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel crankset 	Truvativ Stylo Team 44/32/22
Sattel saddle 	Selle Italia Filante
Sattelstütze seatpost  	Bio AL2014 light 30,0mm 400mm
Kassette sprocket  	SRAM PG 990 11-34
Kette chain  	SRAM PC 991
Naben hub  	Bionicon by DT Swiss
Felgen rims 	Alexrims Supra BH schwarz
Speichen spokes 	DT Swiss Competition 2.0-1.8
Reifen tyres 	Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4 (
Pedale	NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro, CNC, Präzisionslager, weiß
Tacho	Z1 VDO

Die Pedale kommen in dieser Woche.

Weitere Bilder findet Ihr unter:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14134

Gruss Nasi


----------



## scheibenrost (8. Februar 2009)

Schön! Und noch so schön sauber 
Auch wenn nicht alle Parts zu einem solchen netten Rad passen, beispielsweise die Bremse.


----------



## FRbiker (8. Februar 2009)

*for the gallery*


----------



## montageständer (8. Februar 2009)

also das braucht sich aber nun wirklich nucht in den büschen zu verstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (9. Februar 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 5568884"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> also das braucht sich aber nun wirklich nucht in den büschen zu verstecken



He He es ist ein bisschen schüchtern. So sauber wie es jetzt noch ist wird es bestimmt nie wieder?? ich wart schon sehnsüchtigst auf ein par wärmere Tage!!! Der Aufbau ist ja nun zu Ende, schade eigentlich.



> Tach Leute, ich möchte Euch meine neue "Sahneschnitte" vorstellen.
> Bionicon Supershuttle mit einem Mix aus 0 und FR.



Nasi:: Das ist ja ein 09er Rahmen oder? hast du da denn schon eine ISCG Aufnahme dran??


----------



## Nasi (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,

jep das ist der 09er Rahmen.

Die ISCG Aufnahme ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
Ich schaue morgen nochmal nach.

Nasi


----------



## weltraumpapst (10. Februar 2009)

mein bionicon .. 




top bike hab schon einige km mit dem bionicon hinter mir und auch bei 2 alpenüberquerungen hat es mich nicht im stich gelassen.


----------



## montageständer (10. Februar 2009)

der rassen sieht aber sehr gepflegt aus und die sattelstütze würde ich auch etwas kürzen ...
sram umwerfer wäre auch nicht so wirklich meins...
war deins nicht noch das hot chili das fand ich fratziger zurechtgemacht


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Februar 2009)

da kommt eh bald ne neue stütze dran, vielleicht ne schön eloxierte von tune und auch ein neuen sattel von sdg, weil der aufm bionicon ist mir bissche zu weich. hab mich so an den sdg vom hot chili gewöhnt 

jop genau das kunterbunter hot chili ist auch von mir


----------



## montageständer (14. Februar 2009)

so! mit den neuen umbauten hab ichs auf 13,7 kilo runter bekommen
und demnächst kommt nochn richtiges schmankerl dran
jaja ich weiss,... die reifen passen nicht zusammen aber ich wollte hinten was griffigeres und leider habe ich von dem mantel nur noch einen! wenns trocken werden sollte dann mache ich hinten auch den mk drauf oder vorne was anderes, weil ich finde den mk nicht so richtig mega toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trasher_one (17. Februar 2009)

So hier mal ein Ironwood in Action
auch schon mit dem double barrel 





mfg Martin


----------



## montageständer (17. Februar 2009)

double barrel? was ist das denn?


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Februar 2009)

schau dir mal den dämpfer an  
stahlfeder   nix luft  gute idee


----------



## montageständer (17. Februar 2009)

AHHHHHH
vielen dank!


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

habe gestern mein Supershuttle mit einer Rohloff abgeholt

hier das erste Bild bei der Ankunft zuhause 





Demnächst mehr.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SuperS-Rider (19. Februar 2009)

schaut seeeeeeehr schön aus
welchen Felgen sind das?
Bremsen sind Avid Code oder? Erzähl bitte mal wie die sich hinten so machen, wenn du damit mal ausgefahren bist. Momentan liegt wohl noch (zu) viel Schnee

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Martin,
Bremse richtig ist eine Avide Code (Weiß mit etwas rot) 
Rote Felgen von Atomlab "Pimp Rims" wie man sieht in Rot mit weißen Speichen. Die Pedalle sind auch von Atomlab rote "Aircorp"
Wenn ich demnächst Zeit habe werde ich auch mal eine kleine Zusammenstellung der Teile hier reinstellen.

Voraussichtliche längere Testfahrt nächsterWoche, denn da habe ich Urlaub. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter passen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so hier die ersten Bilder vom Suppershuttle 



 

 

 




>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## FRbiker (19. Februar 2009)

Ein verdammt schönes Bike Gandalf01, was du dir da zusammen gebaut hast. Ich finde mit es sieht so schön aufgeräumt aus mit der Rolof.. kein Schaltwerk kein Umwerfer nicht so viele Ritzel, mir gefällt das so.. Weißt du denn auf was für ein Gewicht du mit dem Aufbau kommst.


----------



## weltraumpapst (19. Februar 2009)

geiles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ein verdammt schönes Bike Gandalf01, was du dir da zusammen gebaut hast. Ich finde mit es sieht so schön aufgeräumt aus mit der Rolof.. kein Schaltwerk kein Umwerfer nicht so viele Ritzel, mir gefällt das so.. Weißt du denn auf was für ein Gewicht du mit dem Aufbau kommst.



Hi FRbiker,

das Bike wiegt momentan 15,6 Kg 




			
				weltraumpapst schrieb:
			
		

> geiles bike



Danke 
Der schwarze Schnellspanner am Hinterrad wird auch noch durch einen roten ersetzt, der ist nur noch nicht geliefert.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## guruW (20. Februar 2009)

hi gandalf, full respect!!! 

bisher hat mich das weisse SS nicht so begeistert, aber dieses hier ist der absolute hammer! hat für mich nen platz verdient im bionicon-museum! 

greez guru


----------



## Totoxl (20. Februar 2009)

Das ist das SS von meinem Kumpel mit Hammerschmidt.


----------



## guruW (20. Februar 2009)

hi totoxl,
zwischenfrage, wie is´n die befestigt? braucht die nicht iscg? 
hihi, da sind die kunden scheinbar etwas schneller wie der hersteller, coole sache 
greez guru


----------



## Totoxl (20. Februar 2009)

Wo ein Wille da ein weg 

Alle sagten das geht nicht und es geht doch, mit selbst gebauten Adapter.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (20. Februar 2009)

Wäre super, wenn Dein Kumpel ein Detailfoto von der "selbstgebauten" ISCG-Aufnahme rausrücken könnt!
Würd mich sehr interessieren, wie das Problem der fehlenden ISCG-Aufnahme hier gelöst wurde!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## schneller Emil (20. Februar 2009)

sehr interessant!!!
unbedingt ein bild posten!!

folgendes wäre eine möglichkeit, frage ist obs passt!!!???????
http://www.shamanracing.com/index.php?module=showProduct&identification=22


----------



## FRbiker (20. Februar 2009)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> sehr interessant!!!
> unbedingt ein bild posten!!
> 
> folgendes wäre eine möglichkeit, frage ist obs passt!!!???????
> http://www.shamanracing.com/index.php?module=showProduct&identification=22



Das Problem bei einem solchen Adaptern ist das sie zwischen das Tretlager und Rahmen geklemmt werden.. aber durch die Vorwärts Bewegung der Hammerschmitt könnte sich das Lager lösen weil es ein Linksgewinde ist!!!! d.h. es wird so herum lose gedreht wie die Kurbel vorwärts läuft. Man müsste also den Adapter zusätzlich fixiren???? Aber wie???? Ich bin aber der Meinung das wenn man richtig fest dreht, da nix lose werden kann, das müsste man halt mal ausprobieren????


----------



## montageständer (20. Februar 2009)

das weisse ss mit dem rot finde ich ja mal cool  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (20. Februar 2009)

@FR-Biker: Linksgewinde aber doch nur auf der linken seite, rechtsseitig normales, also rechts drehendes gewinde, damit sich während der fahrt nix lösen kann. 
also müsste es halten.
ist glaube ich eher eine frage der kompatibilität, da sie auf der homepage schreiben, dass der adapter nur für einige der hauseigenen führungen passt. 
ev. anderer lochkreisdurchmesser oder so??? wobei diese führungen ja dann wieder nicht auf die normalen iscg aufnahmen passen würden???!!!...=> müsste eigentlich funken!!!

wer probierts? mutige voran!


----------



## FRbiker (21. Februar 2009)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> @FR-Biker:
> wer probierts? mutige voran!



Also ich probiers, müsstes mir nur die Hammerschmitt zuschicken


----------



## Totoxl (21. Februar 2009)

Nur mit dem Adapter geht es nicht!!! Das Drehmoment was auf die Kurbel wirkt ist zu groß, das ganze ding muss also noch umbedingt gegen verdrehen gesichert werden.
Bilder sind davon nicht so leicht zu machen, dafür müste das fast alles wieder zerlegt werden und das möchte erst nicht. Sorry


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2009)

kleines update ! ich finde die standrohre passender  ...


----------



## FRbiker (21. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Mach mal n schönes Bild, draußen!!


----------



## tomtomtom333 (21. Februar 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Mach mal n schönes Bild, draußen!!



nichts für ungut, aber glaubst du warum nennt er sich montageständer?!

@ montageständer: sorry, bin selbst auch schrauber!
CU Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsyncro (21. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> so hier die ersten Bilder vom Suppershuttle
> 
> ...



nice! very nice!

dann können wir jetzt den rohloff/eloxal/bling/supershuttle - club eröffnen?

gruß phil


----------



## FRbiker (21. Februar 2009)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> nichts für ungut, aber glaubst du warum nennt er sich montageständer?!
> 
> @ montageständer: sorry, bin selbst auch schrauber!
> CU Tom




Stimmt jetzt wo dus sagst, ich hab auch noch nie ein Bild von ihm gesehen wo das Bike in der Natur steht... 
doch warte mal..
ach ne das wer das Spechi, in der Badewanne, damals im Bikemarkt 
Ich schraube aber auch selber und bekomm es auch hin draußen zu knipsen
Auf jeden Fall find ich es mit dem schwarzen Standrohren richtig schön, jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar anständige Reifen!!


----------



## montageständer (22. Februar 2009)

draussen fahre ich aber lieber als zu knipsen 
ausserdem musste ich ja die standrohre schonen, damit ich sie noch umtauschen konnte ...
werde morgen aber mal extra eingesaute-in-freier-wildbahn-bilder für euch machen 
willis schonzeit ist ja jetzt auch rum (und im moment sogar die minus grade)

im übrigen bin ich mehr schraubär als fahrbär


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

war heute mit den neuen Supershuttle unterwegs und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht



 

 

 

 



Es war eine super Tour, ich hatte alles Schnee; Matsch, Sonne 

Das Bike ist echt super geworden. Meine Dank nochmal an Walter und Joscha von den Triebtreter aus Schweinfurt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## FRbiker (1. März 2009)

Hallo Leute

Was von heute.. 
Es war so zu sagen die erst größere Wald runde in diesen Jahr, mit viel Abfahrspaß dabei.. Konnte auch endlich mal meine ganzen neuen Teile die ich verbaut habe Testen.. also Kefü, Kurbel, Kette und Kassette, und vor allem konnte ich die Contie RQ heute mal im Matsch bei ordentlichen Abfahrten testen und ich muss sagen die sind richtig gut nur die breite fehlt mir ein bisschen. Der Big Betty war breiter und mehr Seitenhalt in der Kurve!
Foto is nur Handykam


----------



## SuperS-Rider (1. März 2009)

Nice
Was wiegt denn dein SS so wie es dort steht?
Welche Pedale sind das und wie viel wiegen die?


----------



## scheibenrost (1. März 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Foto is nur Handykam


Gutes Handy


----------



## FRbiker (1. März 2009)

Ich bin von dem Gewicht 13,9 laut Bionicon (ohne Pedalen) ausgegangen, und alles was ich verbaut hatte habe ich gewogen und verglichen.. manche Teile sind schwerer (Felgen, Lenker, Sattel, Sattelstütze usw.) andere Teile leichte (Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Kette, Kassette, Reifen, Schläuche usw.) so das ich auf 14506g mit Pedalen gekommen bin. Die Personen Waage zeigt 14,3 ich glaube aber nicht das es genau ist.

Die Pedalen sind NC17 genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich aber nicht mehr, habe die Dinger jetzt schon so lange. Gewicht der Teile  492g genau! Die waren schon an meinem Eddison und IW dran!


----------



## stumpi87 (2. März 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin von dem Gewicht 13,9 laut Bionicon (ohne Pedalen) ausgegangen, und alles was ich verbaut hatte habe ich gewogen und verglichen.. manche Teile sind schwerer (Felgen, Lenker, Sattel, Sattelstütze usw.) andere Teile leichte (Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Kette, Kassette, Reifen, Schläuche usw.) so das ich auf 14506g mit Pedalen gekommen bin. Die Personen Waage zeigt 14,3 ich glaube aber nicht das es genau ist.
> 
> Die Pedalen sind NC17 genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich aber nicht mehr, habe die Dinger jetzt schon so lange. Gewicht der Teile  492g genau! Die waren schon an meinem Eddison und IW dran!


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Die Bezeichnung steht auf den Pedalen drauf
Sind NC-17 Sudpin II S-Pro wie auf deinem Foto eben zu sehn ist.
Hier der Link dazu:
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-sudpin-s-pro/
Hübsches Bike haste dir da zusammengeschraubt

Schöne Grüße aus dem verregneten Oberbayern
Timo


----------



## SuperS-Rider (2. März 2009)

@FRbiker: Danke für die Info! Hätte ich bei deinem robusten Aufbau nicht gedacht, dass es doch so "leicht" geworden ist! Schaut jedenfalls top aus, fährt sich dann sicher gut mit der Ausstattung und dem Gewicht und Grenzen sind somit -fast- keine gesetzt

@stumpi: Bin ich froh, dass es schlaue Spezial-Eis-Fahrer gibt, die lesen können und den glücklichen Bioniconlern da weiterhelfen DANKE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (2. März 2009)

Danke Leute.. 
Das mit dem Lesen geht schon klarstumpi87

Wo wir gerade mal bei dem Gewicht sind!
Weiß jemand was die FR-Doubleagent170mm (mit DämpferKartusche) mehr wiegt als die 150 normale Variante (ohne DämpferKartusche)????


----------



## montageständer (2. März 2009)

die wiegt 2cm mehr 



black widow hängt in seinem nest rum*g*



und hier stürzt es sich auf sein opfer*lol*


----------



## FRbiker (2. März 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 5644453"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> die wiegt 2cm mehr



Nein im Ernst!!! 1kg???700g??


----------



## milchkoenig (3. März 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was die FR-Doubleagent170mm (mit DämpferKartusche) mehr wiegt als die 150 normale Variante (ohne DämpferKartusche)????




Ja deutlich! 
Schon mal 300g für die Zugstufenkartusche + die Stahlfeder die bei der TA noch zusätzlich verbaut ist treiben das Gewicht schon ordentlich in die Höhe.


----------



## villex (3. März 2009)

Naja, auf das Kilo kommts bei dem Einsatzgebiet auch nicht mehr an. Habe bisher auch nur die normale DA gefahren, wobei mich die Performance bei weitem nicht überzeugt hat. (siehe der ausführlichen Begründung von Nicki-Nitro). Daher wiegt für mich der (hoffentlich) dazugewonnene Performance Gewinn mehr als das Mehrgewicht. Wer hat sonst noch Erfahrungen mit der FR-Gabel gesammelt?


----------



## FRbiker (3. März 2009)

Das interessiert mich auch mal, Erfahrungsberichte? Und das Gewicht der FR Gabel??


----------



## bionicon (3. März 2009)

Also Ich zähl ja nicht, ...
aber die FR Gabel spricht nochmal besser an und hat bergauf ein bisschen mehr Wippen zu bieten. 

Ich werde das Supershuttkle FR dieses Jahr in Frankreich fahren und auch für ein paar Touren benutzen. Die DA Gebl hat übrigens neue Inlets in den Abstreifern, durdurch hält die Schmierung besser, was das EInfedern maßgeblich beeinflußt

Hilft das schonmal

Euer Andi


----------



## SuperS-Rider (3. März 2009)

Hallo Andi!

Sind die Inlets nachrüstbar oder nur bei den "neuen" Gabelcastings verfügbar?

Großes Lob an deine momenatane Präsenz hier

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## souldriver (4. März 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch mal, Erfahrungsberichte? Und das Gewicht der FR Gabel??



Bis jetzt hab ich die FR-Gabel bei einigen Touren im Harz bei weitem nicht ans Limit gebracht. Im August wird sie sich dann in den Alpen im Enduro-Einsatz bewähren müssen, u.a. bei der Bike Attack. Spätestens dann weiß ich mehr 

Was sie wiegt? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## villex (4. März 2009)

Hat eigentlich der Einsatz der 170er TA irgendetwas mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers zu tun? Dies hat jemand irgendwann hier im Forum geschrieben. Dabei hat er behauptet, mit 74kg die TA ja gar nicht ausfahren zu können.


----------



## bionicon (4. März 2009)

Die Ringe solltet Ihr auch nachrüsten können. 

Die Gabel kann man sich mal anschauen, ne Portion neuer Schmierung und vielleicht die Ringe einpflanzen und los geht´s !

Gib uns einfach Becheid. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## flatrider (4. März 2009)

Heute vom Lackierer zurückgekommen.
Ich weiß,ich weiß, über die Farbwahl kann man streiten.
Mir hat aber die Ford Fiesta Werbung so gefallen 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bionicon (4. März 2009)

Ob TA oder nicht hängt einfach nur von der FR Variante ab - 
Aber nie mit dem Gewicht. Die Gabel funktioniert wie die DA auch, 
hat aber auch eine Stahlfeder und damit funktioniert sie sogar noch besser bei geringem Gewicht! 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## milchkoenig (4. März 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Ob TA oder nicht hängt einfach nur von der FR Variante ab -
> Aber nie mit dem Gewicht. Die Gabel funktioniert wie die DA auch,
> hat aber auch eine Stahlfeder und damit funktioniert sie sogar noch besser bei geringem Gewicht!
> 
> ...



Geringeres Gewicht


----------



## villex (4. März 2009)

...Geringeres Gewicht des Fahrers...

hier übrigens ein netter Bericht eines amerikanischen Kollegen über die FR-Variante mit TA Gabel:

http://www.socaltrailriders.org/for...199-new-bike-bionicon-supershuttle-170mm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (4. März 2009)

flatrider verdammt Sexy das hot magenta.. da bin ich soooo auf das Endproduckt gespannt!! bitte zeigen wenn es so weit ist!!
Ist es eigentlich die original Ford Farben? Die hat mänlich 5Lackschichten!!!


----------



## FRbiker (4. März 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Ob TA oder nicht hängt einfach nur von der FR Variante ab -
> Aber nie mit dem Gewicht. Die Gabel funktioniert wie die DA auch,
> hat aber auch eine Stahlfeder und damit funktioniert sie sogar noch besser bei geringem Gewicht!
> 
> ...



Alles klar Andi aber deshalb ist sie trotzdem schwerer. Und ich weiß immer noch nicht wie viel... Ich bin ja eigentlich zufrieden mit den DA 150mm aber ich würde schon gern die DA Fr kaufen schon allein wegen der Steckachse und viel es  einfach mehr mein Einsatzgebiet entspricht!!!! wiederrum will  ich aber nicht zu viel Gewicht einbüßen, ich mag es er leichter!!!!


----------



## montageständer (4. März 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> Heute vom Lackierer zurückgekommen.
> Ich weiß,ich weiß, über die Farbwahl kann man streiten.
> Mir hat aber die Ford Fiesta Werbung so gefallen



sehr geil die farbe und mir gefällt die farbe von der fiesta werbung auch sehr gut ! (das lied in der werbung finde ich irgendwie auch ziemlich cool )


----------



## montageständer (4. März 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Also Ich zähl ja nicht, ...
> aber die FR Gabel spricht nochmal besser an und hat bergauf ein bisschen mehr Wippen zu bieten.
> 
> Ich werde das Supershuttkle FR dieses Jahr in Frankreich fahren und auch für ein paar Touren benutzen. Die DA Gebl hat übrigens neue Inlets in den Abstreifern, durdurch hält die Schmierung besser, was das EInfedern maßgeblich beeinflußt
> ...



mal ein zwei fragen zu diesen inlets  
sind die so neu das die jetzt erst verbaut werden oder sind die beiallen da-gabeln schon drin, bzw ab welchem baujahr sind die dann verbaut.
wenn man eine DA hat wo diese inlets noch nicht verbaut sind, ist das direkte nachrüsten dann empfehlens-/lohnenswert oder lieber die bestehenden inlets weiterfahren ...


----------



## flatrider (4. März 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> flatrider verdammt Sexy das hot magenta.. da bin ich soooo auf das Endproduckt gespannt!! bitte zeigen wenn es so weit ist!!
> Ist es eigentlich die original Ford Farben? Die hat mänlich 5Lackschichten!!!



denke schon hab dem lackierer gesagt er soll genau die farbe mischen. der sollte ja alle farbcodes haben.
endprodukt kommt auf jeden fall hier rein.

eine frage an euch: welche farbe sollen die aufkleber (Bionicon schriftzug) bekommen?


----------



## FRbiker (4. März 2009)

vieleicht den hier, ohne Ironwood drunter und ohne viel orange oder????
Welche Farbe hat denn  die Schwinge??


----------



## montageständer (4. März 2009)

stimmt! die farbe der schwinge wäre schon wichtig...
aber ich könnte mir vieleicht ein dunkles metalic grün oder eine mtalic grau recht passend vorstellen
oder in klassischen orange vom bionicon-verstellknöpfchen ! aber ich denke mal das würde farblich nicht passen !
da kann man doch bestimmt ein paar proben als grafik herstellen...zumindest wer es kann


----------



## Oigi (5. März 2009)

Wie waere es denn mit einer weissen (metallic) Schwinge. Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall eine helle Farbe nehmen sonst geht die Farbe des Hauptrahmens unter. Und die Farbe der Schwinge sollte sich auch im Decal widerspiegeln. 

Ein Airbrush fuer die Schwinge saehe auch cool aus...nix Triabl oder komische Bildchen, sondern irgendwas was die Schwinge  z.B. wie aus dem Block gefraest aussehen laesst-machinell eben, passend zum Rad. Hab aber keine Ahnung wo da der Preis liegt.

Oigi


----------



## flatrider (5. März 2009)

danke für die tipps. die schwinge hat die gleiche farbe wie der hauptrahmen.
ich werde einfach paar in weiß und silber machen lassen und dann sehen was besser passen würde. normal ist es eh immer dreckig


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2009)

Photoshop.....
Fotografieren, dann farben ausprobieren (machte ich schon oft so, jedoch noch nie beim Bike).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. März 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> eine frage an euch: welche farbe sollen die aufkleber (Bionicon schriftzug) bekommen?




wieso überhaupt aufkleber????
sieht eh jeder das es ein bionicon ist
falls doch such hier mal nach dem user gamble   
der ist fit in aufklebern
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330260&highlight=pulvern


----------



## Oigi (5. März 2009)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt wie es am Ende aussieht. Da die Gabel ja auch reichlich Alu blank bietet, wuerde ich silber nehmen.


----------



## FRbiker (5. März 2009)

Also ich würde ihn warscheinlich auch in Chrom drauf kleben.. richtig schön Bling Bling.. das passt auf die Schwinge auch Ironwood in Chrom!!!! Das passt dann schön zur Gabel und der Rest einfach Schwarz.


----------



## montageständer (14. März 2009)

hab mal ein paar updates an mein black widow geschraubt


----------



## Masberg (16. März 2009)

bist du damit schon mal gefahren oder klemmt das nur im MONTAGESTÄNDER?


----------



## FRbiker (16. März 2009)




----------



## SuperS-Rider (16. März 2009)

bei dem momentanen Matsch und den Reifen, die hierfür wenig Vertrauen erwecken vieleicht gar nicht so verkehrt
wieso aber verbringen die Specis (wie man im Hintergrund sieht) ihren Winterschlaf nicht im heißgeliebten, sattelstützenwärmenden Montageständer????
greez


----------



## montageständer (16. März 2009)

@ supersrider: ich hab halt alle drei lieb aber es ist nur ein platz an meinem ständer frei ! das specibraini wollte eigentlich jemand der hier im forum auch aktiv ist kaufen. aber wahrscheinlich wird das nichts. darum liegt das so trostlos am boden ...

@ masberg:
ja es ist schon gefahren (mehrmals sogar )! ich putz und pflege meine räder immer nur nach jeder fahrt. das mach ich halt genauso gerne wie sie zu fahren. aber seit ein paar tagen ist es nicht mehr bewegt worden das stimmt schon . kann leider aus gesundheitlichen gründen im moment nicht fahren .

@ frbiker:
 nicht so schadenfroh bitte


----------



## Dorne (18. März 2009)

morgen. hier mal mein GW 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (18. März 2009)

sieht ja ziemlich leicht aufgebaut aus ! aber ohne lenkerstopfen ich würde glaub ich nicht auf die sicherheit wegen ein paar gramm verzichten


----------



## Dorne (18. März 2009)

stimmt die lenkerstopfen fehlen(aber nicht wegen dem gewicht eher vergessen dran zu machen) . So wie auf dem Bild wiegt es zur zeit 12,5 kg ohne Trinkflasche.


----------



## flatrider (28. März 2009)

So meins ist auch fertig. Hier in der Hometrails Tourenausstattung.
Fehlt nur noch der Ironwood Aufkleber dann ist es fertig.


----------



## schneller Emil (28. März 2009)

so geil dass es fast schon pervers ist.
war bisher mit meinem bike zufrieden, mag jetzt aber glaub ich was neues.... verdammt....
du bist schuld wenn meine kinder jetzt monate lang weniger zu essen kriegen weil ich auf ein neues bike spare....


----------



## FRbiker (28. März 2009)

flatrider das sieht verdammt gut aus....


----------



## scheibenrost (28. März 2009)

Wirklich mehr als gelungen. Saucoole Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (28. März 2009)

das nenn ich doch mal ein gelungenes finish und der weisse schriftzug kommt doch ganz gut ! am besetn gefällt mir die braunfärbung am unterrohr ! ich hoffe du hast auch den farblich passenden ford fiesta dazu


----------



## T8Force (29. März 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 5739286"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> das nenn ich doch mal ein gelungenes finish und der weisse schriftzug kommt doch ganz gut ! am besetn gefällt mir die braunfärbung am unterrohr ! ich hoffe du hast auch den farblich passenden ford fiesta dazu



Bei mir ist es blau, oder ich muss meinen Monitor neu kalibrieren.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. März 2009)

schönes rad 
 ich find die jungs von binicon sollten eh customlack anbieten so für einen angemessen betrag
@flatrider  was wiegt die fuhre????


----------



## flatrider (29. März 2009)

Hey schön das es gefällt 
Werd noch mal neue Fotos machen, hatte auf der Tour nur die kleine Knippse dabei. Dann sieht man auch das der Bionicon Schriftzug silber ist.
So wie auf dem Bild, allerdings ohne Pedale, wiegt es 15,6kg. 
Hab aber durch Lack, Dämpfer und neue Bremsen auch wieder bischen Gewicht zugelegt.
Da ich letzte Saison aber mit Standart Ausführung alles von Tour bis Park und Rennen gefahren bin ist jetzt der leichte LRS wirklich ein Genuß!
Für härtere Sachen kann ich in fünf Minuten ja wieder zurück wechseln.
War übrigends die Woche am Tegernsee bei Bionicon und die haben gleich Fotos vom Bike gemacht. Vielleicht kommt ja mal die freie Farbwahl....


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. März 2009)

Hi flatrider

super Bike  Das Teil wirklich top

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (8. April 2009)

@flatrider

Geile Maschiene.


----------



## bionicon (8. April 2009)

He Dude, 

sehr geiler Ofen. Hast natürlich jetzt wirklich die Pflicht Dir den passenden Fiesta zu kaufen (-; 

Nein - ist echt gelungen und wenn da so richtig die Sonne draufknallt, dann sieht dr Hobel Weltklasse aus. 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß 

Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. April 2009)

SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> schaut seeeeeeehr schön aus
> welchen Felgen sind das?
> Bremsen sind Avid Code oder? Erzähl bitte mal wie die sich hinten so machen, wenn du damit mal ausgefahren bist. Momentan liegt wohl noch (zu) viel Schnee
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,

war jetzt in den letzten Wochen  fest am biken, die Avid Code ist der Hammer, absolute Top.  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## souldriver (8. April 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> So wie auf dem Bild, allerdings ohne Pedale, wiegt es 15,6kg.


So wenig? Da liege ich ja schon mit meinem Supershuttle FR


flatrider schrieb:


> ... leichte LRS wirklich ein Genuß!


Grübel!


----------



## FRbiker (10. April 2009)

Mal wider was von mir.... for the Galerie!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (11. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## flatrider (14. April 2009)

Gestern am Sonntagshorn


----------



## Trasher_one (14. April 2009)

Man... meine schuhe sind immer noch nass


----------



## montageständer (14. April 2009)

auch mal neue bilder von mir...


----------



## specnic (16. April 2009)

nice ride, gewicht?


----------



## montageständer (16. April 2009)

danke ! dürfte aktuell so bei 13,6 bis 13,7 kilo wiegen


----------



## freeride_bogl (17. April 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


>



cool, da war ich diesen winter oft beim skifahrn, tollen schnee hattet ihr da  hehe

das bike is mit jeder farbe geil, rot is zwar nich so die knallerfarbe, mag ich nich so gern, (fu*k mein bike ist auch rot )  den schiftzug hätt ich aber glaub ich mitlackieren lassen oder so, vlt mit krass metallic lack ...

andre frage: fährst du wirkliuch alles mit dem bike? des wiegt doch tonnen oder? die gabel alleine schon, so dick wie die ist ^^


----------



## Bikeracer79 (18. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs 
Verkaufe eine Fox 36 R Single crown mit Bionicon Kartusche konvertibel zu Edison etc...
mfg Thomas


----------



## FRbiker (18. April 2009)

Kann ich auch mal ein Bild von der Gabel sehen.... danke!!!!!
Funktioniert damit das BioniconSystem???

Mfg MM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeracer79 (18. April 2009)

Probefahrt ist mgl.!!! Hab hier genug Singletrails!! mit guten Anstiegen....

Das Bionicon System ist eines der Sinnigsten Systeme auf dem Markt!!!
Leider konnte ich mich nie mit den Gabeln anfreunden...
Deshalb hab ich mir Gedanken gemacht und kann alle Bionicon Front Kartuschen in Fo... etc... integrieren...


----------



## Bikeracer79 (18. April 2009)

Bilder...


----------



## FRbiker (18. April 2009)

Du sagst also das mit der Fox36R und der eingebauten Bionicon Kartusche das Verstellsystem funktioniert so wie original??????
wie hast du die Kartusche in die Fox eingebaut bekommen???
echt klasse!!!


----------



## böser_wolf (18. April 2009)

jo  bilder von der gabel wären net
gute idee


----------



## FRbiker (18. April 2009)

jezt bleiben noch die Fragen: bekommt man den Schaft der 36er in den Bionicon Rahmen? Was für Lager? Bekommt man auch einen Vorbau installiert??


----------



## Bikeracer79 (18. April 2009)

Die Gabel kann gerne bei mir im "eigenem Rad" getestet werden!!!

Die Druckstufe der Gabel ist im mittleren Federwegs Bereich angepasst.
Sie hat eine sehr gute Endprogression. Kein durchschlagen!!!
Der Mittlere Druckstufen Bereich ist der "Luftfeder" Kennlinie angepaßt somit stärker bedämpft...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeracer79 (18. April 2009)

Sie ist mit normalem Vorbau 1 1/8 problemlos Fahrbar... der Schaft müßte evt. Adaptiert werden.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (18. April 2009)

Feine Sache!!!
Gute Alternative zur Resteverwertung einer DA-Gabel, wenn man sich die TA (170) Gabel einbauen will und die DA-Gabel nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## montageständer (21. April 2009)

Bikeracer79 schrieb:


> Probefahrt ist mgl.!!! Hab hier genug Singletrails!! mit guten Anstiegen....
> 
> Das Bionicon System ist eines der Sinnigsten Systeme auf dem Markt!!!
> Leider konnte ich mich nie mit den Gabeln anfreunden...
> Deshalb hab ich mir Gedanken gemacht und kann alle Bionicon Front Kartuschen in Fo... etc... integrieren...



boah wie geil ist das denn ! du hast da ein problem im griff wo ich da noch ständig am grübeln bin. habe zum einen noch ne fox r zugstufen kartusche und hab mir überlegt die müsste doch irgendwie in die doubelagent passen! alternativ habe ich mir die kartusche von der speci db-gabel überlegt und schon mal probiert. ich scheitere aber an den verschiedenen gewinde-gängen am oberen ende des bionicon standrohrs ! ...
jetzt wo ich dein bild gesehen habe, ist mir ein alter gedanke von mir in den sinn gekommen:
und zwar mein enduro sx

 quasi mit meinem willi

 zu fusionieren (sozusagen ein spionicon)
@bikeracer: wie kann man dich denn finden? oder kannst du dich mal melden wegen der möglichkeiten bzw wie das gemacht wird?
gibt es auch ne möglichkeit den dhx dämpfer mit in das bionicon system zu integrieren? mich reizt dieses system ja auch zum basteln aber ich will da nix kaputt machen


----------



## böser_wolf (21. April 2009)

die idee hatte ich auch schon 
und wollte mein zoni mit dem  bionicon system ausrüsten=zonicon
aber das liebe geld

@motageständer in was für eine richtung? 
speisseeis teile ins zoni oder andersrum?
du wirst ein großes problem haben und zwar die einbaulänge
also scheidet das speiseeis aus 
das willow braucht das auch nicht 
beim iw oder ss macht das schon mehr sinn
da gibts auch mehr platz für den dämpfer usw
es gibt wohl einen adapter ich hab hier schon mal ein ironwood
mit stahlfederdämpfer gesehen 

ok ich träum mal weiter von einem zoni mit 200mmV/H und bioniconsystem


----------



## Bikeracer79 (21. April 2009)

Hallo um das Bionicon System in eine Fox zu integrieren muß man an dem 

System grundlegende Veränderungen vornehmen... Die gesamte Einbaulänge

 der Bionicon Kartusche ist um einiges Länger als es die Fox zu lässt. Es ist 

also fast nur noch die obere Einheit unüberarbeitet... Um eine gute Kennlinie

 zu Ereichen muß man wirklich lange ausprobieren das sie nicht zu 

Progressiv wird und man den Federweg Optimal nutzen kann. Was mir

 letztendlich durch das zusammenspiel von Dämpfung und Luftkammer
 gelungen ist...

Die X-fusion Dämpfer sind rein Qualitativ den Fox nicht unterlegen!!!


Ein Tausch ist meiner Meinung nur Imitsch sache...

Sorry werd jetzt mal auf Arbeit müssen...

Ich hoffe ich verärgere hier keinen in diesem Tread...
Können auch einen Extra Tread für diese art Umbau eröffnen!!

BIONICON


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (5. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Bionicon. Hole mir vielleicht bald neue Laufräder (Dt-Swiss E 2200)


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (5. Mai 2009)

hmmmm....irgendwie sind meine bilder zu groß


----------



## FRbiker (6. Mai 2009)

hmmmm....irgendwie sind keine Bilder von dir zu sehen mach sie kleiner und dann noch mal!!!!


----------



## flatrider (8. Mai 2009)

mal wieder ein Bionicon in Action...


----------



## milchkoenig (10. Mai 2009)

Das Foto will nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomtom333 (11. Mai 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bionicon in Action...



Hi, Ist das ein 20er Vorderreifen und 29er Hinterreifen? - Geil! CU, Tom


----------



## FRbiker (12. Mai 2009)

Wo es hier gerade um Räder geht!! Hat jemand Interesse eine Alexrimes DP20 schwarz gegen eine DP20 in weiß zu tauschen??
Stelle die Frage frecher weise mal hier da die meisten Bionicons mit Alexrimes ausgestattet sind..
Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Ross!!


----------



## FRbiker (21. Mai 2009)

hier der *karlo* mit seinem Ironwood.. schön in Action!!


----------



## *Karlo* (21. Mai 2009)

Thx das du sie reingestellt hast!

Muss man die Bilder irgendwie kleiner machen?


----------



## FRbiker (21. Mai 2009)

Hy!
Nööö.. einfach den "BBCode" in "Grafik einfügen" reinkopieren und fertig..
in welchen Parck war den eigentlich?
Mfg


----------



## *Karlo* (22. Mai 2009)

Das war in Bischofsmais aufm Geißkopf!
Sehr schöner Park da is für jeden was dabei vom Anfänger bis zum Pro!!!


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (24. Mai 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bionicon in Action...



Staffenalm?


----------



## montageständer (25. Mai 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Staffenalm?



nee ... ein edison


----------



## flatrider (25. Mai 2009)

ja staffnalm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz_Möhre (25. Mai 2009)

da war ich gestern auch 
genau selbe stelle, gleiches wetter und gleich gefahrn. Nur mit Supershuttle


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (25. Mai 2009)

Bist du dann über den Strehtrumpf runtergefahren?


----------



## FRbiker (25. Mai 2009)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Hi, Ist das ein 20er Vorderreifen und 29er Hinterreifen? - Geil! CU, Tom



Das wirkt nur so... kommt durch das Objektiv.


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Mai 2009)

das edison und ich aufm rabbijoch


----------



## FRbiker (27. Mai 2009)

Das Foto kenn ich doch von der Bionicon Homepage.. ist schon länger da drin, sieht jut aus!


----------



## Diva1986 (1. Juni 2009)

B.c. 1.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Karlo* (1. Juni 2009)

Diva1986 schrieb:


> B.c. 1.0 Anhang anzeigen 164382




Hi! 

Kann das sein das du am Sonntag in Osternohe warst?


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Juni 2009)

mal mein mädel mit ihrem gw  
bei rothenburg op der tauber


----------



## freiraus (1. Juni 2009)

....neulich mit dem Supershuttle auf Trailsuche in Slowenien....biken mit Meerblick  ...und keiner da...


----------



## guruW (2. Juni 2009)

hi peter,

bastelt ihr schon an einem fortsetzungsroman? 

just for my interest, in welcher ecke sind die bilder aufgenommen? und seid ihr fündig geworden?

grüße aus münchen, guru


----------



## freiraus (2. Juni 2009)

hi guru,

Fortsetzungsroman? Durchaus möglich - es gibt einfach zu viele gute Trails in Slowenien....die Suche ist Teil eines Transslowenien Projekts - mehr verrat ich noch nicht 
Die Fotos sind aus der Gegend um Ajdovscina/Vipava südöstlich von Nova Goriza - die letzte Bergkette vor dem flacheren Karstgebiet an der Küste (Caven, Nanos etc.). Die Trails sind oft recht anspruchsoll, so etwa wie am Gardasee (teilweise viel Gestein), aber der Blick ist fantastisch....

Grüße aus dem Soca-Tal,
Peter


----------



## freiraus (2. Juni 2009)

p.s. ja, wir sind fündig geworden


----------



## FRbiker (2. Juni 2009)

Die fetten Brocken sieht man ja auch deutlich aber eine fantastische Kulisse...


----------



## Diva1986 (3. Juni 2009)

*Karlo* schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kann das sein das du am Sonntag in Osternohe warst?



Jupp, waren wir


----------



## schneller Emil (4. Juni 2009)

update:


----------



## tomtomtom333 (5. Juni 2009)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> update:



Hey, das is echt cool! CU Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (6. Juni 2009)

schöne Fotos und guter style
der pinke SR-Suntour Aufkleber kommt gut, auch wenn nicht so die Marke ist
Ich muß mein Bike auch mal wieder updaten, hat sich viel verändert.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Juni 2009)

Dann poste ich auch mal:

Bin hier noch nicht so lange angemeldet, lese aber schön seit einiger Zeit mit. Das Bionion habe ich erst wenige Wochen und bestimmt werde ich Euch bald mit Fragen "nerven" 
Hier letztes Wochenende in Klosters:





Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## mäxx__ (9. Juni 2009)

War am Sonntag bei uns in der Gegend (Urtlgraben)





Bildqualität ist extrem bescheiden, da die 
Lichtverhältnisse selbst bei 800-1600 ASA keine besseren Ergebnisse zuliessen...;


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Juni 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> der pinke SR-Suntour Aufkleber kommt gut, auch wenn nicht so die Marke ist



wieso die gabel is doch von suntour bzw wird von suntour für bionicon
gebaut 
und das suntour schlechte gabeln baut stimmt so auch nicht mehr
schau dir mal die durolux mit 18cm an 
geht richtig gut und kostet nur ein 1/3 einer fox


----------



## FRbiker (9. Juni 2009)

is ja gut war doch garnicht so gemeint,alles isi...


----------



## montageständer (9. Juni 2009)

hmm...inzwischen frage ich mich wer denn nun die gabel für bionicon herstellt ? irgendwo in deren presse unterlagen steht doch irgendwas von ner gabel von acros . ist das nun eine so alte info das sie inzwischen nicht mehr stimmt und die gabel von suntour hergestellt wird oder ist es doch acros. 
und irgendwo hat doch mal bionicon geschrieben, das eine neue form zum giessen der tauchrohre soundsoviel kosten würde. das klingt ja nun wieder schon fast so als ob die das selber machen würden
hilfe ich bin verwirrt...kann mir das einer nun mal genau sagen oder zumindest wo ich infos dazu finde?


----------



## Masberg (9. Juni 2009)

Auf meiner Gabel steht Doubleagent!


----------



## -st- (10. Juni 2009)

@montageständer:

kuck ma hier: Bionicon Gabeln vs. Suntour Gabeln

Zitat daraus:


bionicon schrieb:


> Trotz der Ähnlichkeiten haben die Condor Gabel und unsere double agent Gabel doch einige signifikante Unterschiede:
> 
> 1. Die Gabelbrücken der Condor Gabel sind schwerer als unsere.
> 2. Das Steuerlager hat kein F.I.T System und ist damit deitlich schwerer als unser System.
> ...


 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## haschmid (10. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub an Pfingsten in der Provence

Alte Römerstraße auf den Luberon:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/3/9/2/3/_/large/SDC10439.JPG

Blick vom Grand Luberon bei der Traumtour 'Cretes du Luberon' 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/3/9/2/3/_/large/SDC10437.JPG

Roter Ocker in Roussillion (Luberon) 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/3/9/2/3/_/large/SDC10384.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/3/9/2/3/_/large/SDC10376.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -st- (10. Juni 2009)

alles so schön weiß und sauber da


----------



## FRbiker (10. Juni 2009)

aber schön was zu trinken hattet ihr mit, beim letzten Bildprost!


----------



## haschmid (11. Juni 2009)

-st- schrieb:


> alles so schön weiß und sauber da



Aber nur wenns trocken ist. Bei der nächsten Tour wars eher ocker. Und diese Erde hat die unangenehme Eigenschaft die Reifen dermaßen zu verkleben, dass Du Dir den Lack vom Rahmen abschabst


----------



## Dreamboy (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Biker-Gemeinde,
hier mal mein halbfertiges Bionicon BC 1.0 Leicht modifiziert .
Im Grunde ist nur noch der Rahmen original.

Gabel: DNM USD180(Noch!!!Bald kommt meine Monster T)
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco
Vorbau: Ritchey
Lenker: Scott
Griffe: Sunline
Bremse v/h: Magura Louise Carbon 203mm Ventidisc/Shimano 203mm Saint-Scheibe(Noch!!!Bald wahrscheinlich komplett Saint)
Schaltung: SLX Komplett
Kurbel: SLX
Kassette: 9-Fach XT
Räder v/h: Sun Double Track 26"/Mavic 321 26"(Noch!!!Bald Sun Double Wide 24")
Reifen v/h: Michelin 2.5/Maxxis Minion DH R 2.5
Nabe v/h: Marzocchi QR20 Plus/XT
Sattel: Selle Italian Troy Lee Design
Sattelstütze: Noname in 27,2mm (Noch!!!Geplant Crank Brothers Joplin in 31,6mm)
Sattelklemme: BBB

Werde mein Bike hoffentlich in dieser Saison noch, von den Komponenten her fertigstellen.Im Winter wird es dann Weiss gepulvert und anschliessend passend zum Sattel, von mir geairbrusht,und dick in Klarlack eingehüllt .
Hoffe habe nicht zuviel geschrieben,Werde bald noch ein par schöne Fotos posten(wenn ich darf).

Gruss aus Aachen

Daniel


----------



## meine Oma (11. Juni 2009)

mal ne kurze frage:
wieso baust du aus dem bionicon das bionicon - also die geometrieverstellung - raus ?


----------



## Dreamboy (11. Juni 2009)

Habe den Rahmen von einem Bekannten bekommen.Und da es ein recht stabiler Eingelenker ist dachte ich schlage ich zu.
Davon mal abgesehen hoffe ich doch, das ein wenig basteln und experimentieren, legitim sind.
Ich weiss gehört sich zwar nicht....
aber eventuell bau ich es auch wieder um, noch hat er alle Teile da. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, das es schon unmengen Spass macht, das bike zufahren.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (12. Juni 2009)

hmm die gabel ist wohl etwas zu lang und dann noch ne monster T
wie hoch ist das tretlager  (mess doch mal  vom boden zur mitte tretlager)
und vorn und hinten 18cm?!
und einen 120mm vorbau 
zugverlegung is auch  naja 

also ich verstehs nicht wirklich das rad 
aber wenns dir spass macht


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juni 2009)

Das Rad bzw. der Rahmen mit Gabel stand so in der Bucht, kann normal nicht gut fahren da die Gabel doch sehr lang ist für den Rahmen und die Winkel wirklich sehr flach werden, aber wenn du sagst es rockt


----------



## Dreamboy (12. Juni 2009)

Ja ihr habt schon Recht ,
ist noch nicht alles fertig und der Vorbau ist mega sch***e(zumindest von der länge her)
Deshalb wollte ich mir ja "NUR" nen Vorbau in der Bucht schiessen, und raus kam dabei ein Vorbau mit Monster T .Meine Frau hat sich nicht so sehr gefreut wie ich,was ich garnicht verstehen kann.Naja war halt etwas teurer als der Vorbau alleine,dafür muss ich wohl sagen das Die Monster T sogar flacher baut wie meine DNM, zwar nur 15mm aber immerhin etwas .
Und JA!!! Die Züge müssen dringent noch gekürzt werden .
Ist schon etwas nervig, aber dazu bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen.
Davon mal abgesehen wird der vordere Teil meines bikes bedeuten leichter bei der Menge an überflüssiger Leitungen und Hydrauliköl .
Leider muss ich aber wiedersprechen das war ein anderer Rahmen, (Schwarz,Weiß,Orange) der in der Bucht stand, mit der Gleichen Gabel aber(und ich dacht ich wäre der einzigste Idiot der ein so schönes Bike verschandedlt ).

Achja noch eins die Tretlagerhöhe liegt im moment bei ca. 38cm weiss leider nicht was original ist.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## kleinundmies (14. Juni 2009)

endlich fertig...


----------



## Helltone (15. Juni 2009)

kleinundmies schrieb:


> endlich fertig...
> 
> ]



Cool


----------



## robby (15. Juni 2009)

kleinundmies schrieb:


> endlich fertig...


Sind die Eggbeater immer dran...?


----------



## mäxx__ (15. Juni 2009)

@kleiundmies

schickes Bionicon mit der Rohloff!!!
Da haste bestimmt jede Menge Spass!!

@Dreamboy

wenn ich die Ausstattungsliste anschaue, kommt mir der Gedanke, dass Du mit dem Bike evtl. Drops ins Auge fasst...?

Ich habe denselben Rahmen allerdings als leichttourer für meine frau aufgebaut - aber 2 Freunde von uns haben das Pech gehabt, dass ihnen die vordere Adapteraufnahme am Rahmen abgerissen ist.
Beides waren die BC1.0-Modelle in grün-weiss und KEIN Bikeparkbesuch, sondern lediglich voralpenländische Traumtrails.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (15. Juni 2009)

Servus,
hier mal meins frisch geputzt:

Wird bald mit Dt-Swiss E2200 Laufrädern "aufgepimpt".

Kann mir wer ganz genau sagen, was das für Laufräder sind die ich jetzt dran hab?

Danke


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (15. Juni 2009)

noch eins


----------



## FRbiker (15. Juni 2009)

"Mh" kann man kaum erkennen auf den Foto.. könnte Alexrimes DP20 oder DT17 sein..
gibt es denn die Dt-Swiss E2200  auch ohne Steckachse vorn?? hab auch schon einmal über die Räder nachgedacht die sind der Hammer.
Was hat denn dein SS für eine Rahmengröße??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz_Möhre (15. Juni 2009)

Ist Größe L
Ja gibt es, guckst du:

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/15673.html und dann Option: V:SSP/H:SSP
SSP= logischer Weise Schnellspanner


----------



## FRbiker (15. Juni 2009)

ach so is das.. danke!!


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (15. Juni 2009)

Macht 2,50 DDD


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (15. Juni 2009)

Ich stell dann ein Bild rein wenns fertisch ist


----------



## FRbiker (15. Juni 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Ich stell dann ein Bild rein wenns fertisch ist



ich bitte darum


----------



## kleinundmies (15. Juni 2009)

robby schrieb:


> Sind die Eggbeater immer dran...?



Hatte die Eggbeater noch vom alten Bike.



mäxx schrieb:


> @kleiundmies
> 
> schickes Bionicon mit der Rohloff!!!
> Da haste bestimmt jede Menge Spass!!



Auf jeden Fall... hab es jetzt seit Samstag und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl!!! Dank Rohloff auch fast geräuschfrei... aber irgendwo knarzt noch etwas ein kleinwenig... aber auch das krieg ich noch in den Griff.


----------



## staubfresser (16. Juni 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Kann mir wer ganz genau sagen, was das für Laufräder sind die ich jetzt dran hab?



beteilige mich auch mal an deiner detektiv-aufgabe 
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann man auf deinem dritten bild ganz schwach «crostini» auf den felgen entziffern. 2007 wurden am supershuttle 2 die alexrims crostini 1.0 verbaut; wann hast du denn deines gekauft?


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (16. Juni 2009)

2007!
Auf den LR´s steht auch Alexrims Crostini D 1.0 drauf. weil ich möchte die dann halt verkaufen und muss dann schon wissen was für Felgen,Naben und Speichen das sind


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (16. Juni 2009)

vielleicht sieht man es hier besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (16. Juni 2009)

ja warum denn nicht gleich...   ah ja, da sieht mans schon deutlicher.
die naben müssten demnach die DT Swiss Cerit sein mit DT Swiss Comp 2.0-1.8 speichen


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (16. Juni 2009)

okay danke


----------



## staubfresser (16. Juni 2009)

gern geschehen! kannst die 2.50 dem verein für den erhalt des natürlichen lebensraums der supershuttels spenden


----------



## FRbiker (16. Juni 2009)

richtig!! und der natürliche Lebensraum eines Supershuttles sieht dann so aus 
Fahrer: ICH 
Foto: Freundin













hoffe gefällt!


----------



## villex (17. Juni 2009)

Hey Michi,

wo sind denn alle Deine Spank Teile geblieben?


----------



## staubfresser (17. Juni 2009)

@ FRbiker
exakt   die dinger brauchen ja auch genügend auslauf!
ist das auf deinem letzten bild ein «one footed nose wheelie»? 
gefällt auf jeden fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (17. Juni 2009)

villex schrieb:


> Hey Michi,
> 
> wo sind denn alle Deine Spank Teile geblieben?



Lenker Felgen und Sattel wieder abgeschraubt und verkauft... und die Hope Bremse ist jetzt eine Formula the one geworden.. der rest ist geblieben.. Was macht dein Projekt??

@[email protected] das war eine gefelgter Abgang


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (17. Juni 2009)

Wieso? Die Goldenen Parts sahen echt edel aus 
wirkten nicht so protzig Goldig


----------



## villex (18. Juni 2009)

Servus Michael,

Projekt ist eigenltich fertig, jedoch war mein Bike auf Kurzurlaub am Tegernsee, weil ich seit Wochen Luftverlust in der Gabel hatte. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass sämtliche Luftschläuche neu gelegt werden mussten, da werder Kartuschenwechsel noch Adapterwechsel den gewünschten Effekt erzielt hatten.
Letzte Nacht hatte ich dann noch die Eingebung, meine K24 in eine The One zu verwandeln. Spätestens Mittwoch ist das Projekt Bionicon Light Freerider dann beendet und mit ca. 15,6 Kilo auf einem akzeptablen Gewicht gelandet.
Das Wochenende drauf hat es dann hier seine erste Bewährungsprobe:

http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/index.jsp?SDP_CHANGE_USERLANG=en

Gruß


----------



## Oigi (18. Juni 2009)

Hey Villex,

ich werde auch mit ein paar Kumpels vor Ort sein. Also wenn du noch ein Supershuttle entdeckst und dem Fahrer so komische Loden vom Kopf haengen, koennte ich das sein.

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

coole bilder, der thread gefällt mir!


----------



## FRbiker (18. Juni 2009)

villex schrieb:


> Servus Michael,
> 
> Projekt ist eigenltich fertig, jedoch war mein Bike auf Kurzurlaub am Tegernsee, weil ich seit Wochen Luftverlust in der Gabel hatte. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass sämtliche Luftschläuche neu gelegt werden mussten, da werder Kartuschenwechsel noch Adapterwechsel den gewünschten Effekt erzielt hatten.
> Letzte Nacht hatte ich dann noch die Eingebung, meine K24 in eine The One zu verwandeln. Spätestens Mittwoch ist das Projekt Bionicon Light Freerider dann beendet und mit ca. 15,6 Kilo auf einem akzeptablen Gewicht gelandet.
> ...



Cool, dann setz doch mal ein schönes Bild von deinem Bike hier rein, wenn du willst!!!! Ja die the one ist wirklich eine KNALLER Bremse für Light Freerider ein muss, ich hab sie jetzt auch seit fast 2Woche "das is es einfach"..
Will mein Bike aber nicht so lassen, hab da auch was im Kopf aber jetzt ist erst mal biken angesagt.. schrauben kommt dann wieder im später!!!

Mfg MM..


----------



## SuperS-Rider (19. Juni 2009)

villex schrieb:


> Das Wochenende drauf hat es dann hier seine erste Bewährungsprobe:
> http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/index.jsp?SDP_CHANGE_USERLANG=en



Viel Spaß bei der Bewährungsprobe!
In der Gegend war ich letzte Woche; seeeeeehr empfehlenswert
Schöne Aussicht hat man unter Anderem dort





Vor 2 Wochen oberhalb der Ardèche


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (21. Juni 2009)

Dt-Swiss Laufräder drann!
Muss jetzt nur noch am Hinterrad die Kassete dranschrauben

Noch schnell ein paar Bilder im Keller gemacht:


----------



## FRbiker (21. Juni 2009)

Da sieht ja richtig gut aus!!! mach mal ein Bild draußen von der Seite, die Fotos im Keller sind ja grauenhaft


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (21. Juni 2009)

Ja wollte ich heute noch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinz_Möhre (21. Juni 2009)

So hier mein Supershuttle mit Dt Swiss E2200; Kassette drann und Fotos aus dem Hinterhof:


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (21. Juni 2009)




----------



## montageständer (22. Juni 2009)

passt optisch rictig gut zusammen wie ich finde


----------



## Dominic1982 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bekomme in drei Wochen auch mein neues Bionicon SS in Weiß!!!
Dank click your Bike konnte ich es mir selbst konfigurieren und freu mich wie wild auf meinen neuen 12.8 Kg renner.
Werde natürlich sofort Bilder hier reinstellen.


----------



## Strotch (22. Juni 2009)

Servus Dominic,

grz^^

Ich bin auch schon ganz "rattig" auf mein neues SS auch in Weiß (auch Federgabel). Es soll mit bisserl Glück schon diesen Freitag fertig sein, da Bestellung erst letzten Donnerstag war.

Habe mal neugierig den "click your bike" Konfigurator angeschaut, aber da fehlen ja massig Sachen  (viele andere Bremsen, extra Zugstufe, Dämpferauswahl für SS, usw). 
Konntest Du dann direkt Kontakt aufnehmen und die Wunschliste abarbeiten oder geht das nicht?

Ich habe meins ebenfalls nach meinen Wünschen zusammen stellen lassen, aber "zum Glück" bei einem persönlichen Gespräch usw. Hat dann bei solch nem Preis doch ein anderes Feeling^^

Ciao
Strotch


----------



## Dominic1982 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Strotch,

ich habe das Glück gerade mal 300 Meter von dem Laden entfernt zu wohnen.
Ist ein super fachlicher laden mit tollen Bikes.
Da konnte ich das Fahrrad natürlich auch testen.

Natürlich sind wir alle komponenten durchgegangen und theoretisch kannst Du alles was es gibt an dein Bike bauen lassen.
Ich wäre aber mit der Auswahl die er im Online Store hat auch gut klar gekommen.
Ich habe eine komplette XT Ausstattung und die "nur 150mm Federung" ausgewählt.
Erstmal ohne Zugstuffe. Die kann ich ja bei Bedarf nachrüsten.

Ich habe noch überlegt ob ich Hope Scheibenbremsen nehmen soll da ich die auf meinen Trial Fahrräder auch habe.
Aber letzendlich hat ja jeder sein Budget und mehr war jetzt einfach nicht drin.
Und so schlecht ist die Formular ORO K 18 denke ich auch nicht.

Ah und ohne Persönliche Beratung oder einer Testfahrt hätte ich das Fahrrad auch nicht gekauft. Online kaufen ja aber bei sowas ziehe ich den Fachhändler auf jedenfall vor.
Gruß
Dominic


----------



## Strotch (22. Juni 2009)

Servus Dominic,

dann ist doch alles paletti 
Dann warten wir ab, bis wir hier die ersten Pics posten können.

Grüße
Strotch


----------



## keroson (23. Juni 2009)




----------



## robby (23. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


>


mutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (23. Juni 2009)

War am Sonntag beim ultra-Bike, ich war leider zum Bilder machen verdammt


----------



## SuperS-Rider (23. Juni 2009)

seeeeeeeeehr mutig

was ist denn das für ein nettes Päckchen am Unterrohr?


----------



## häri__ (23. Juni 2009)

ein airbag


----------



## FRbiker (23. Juni 2009)

Radio


----------



## Dominic1982 (23. Juni 2009)

Sind das Hörner an Deinem Lenker???
Oder sehe ich nur so schlecht?


----------



## häri__ (23. Juni 2009)

eine blackbox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer01 (23. Juni 2009)

Rohrbombe


----------



## chaini (23. Juni 2009)

fußgänger-radar natürlich. die augenscheinlichen "hörnchen" sind die antennen.

wegen dieser gefährlichen spezies auf unseren straßen auch die ganzkörper-panzerung.


----------



## keroson (23. Juni 2009)

Dominic1982 schrieb:


> Sind das Hörner an Deinem Lenker???
> Oder sehe ich nur so schlecht?





keroson schrieb:


> War am Sonntag beim ultra-Bike, *ich *war leider zum Bilder machen verdammt



 ich fand den Typ echt der Hit, immerhin ist er schon 10mal mitgefahren, weil sonst hätte er keine goldenen Startnummer.


----------



## robby (24. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> War am Sonntag beim ultra-Bike, *ich* war leider zum Bilder machen verdammt


Wohl die einzige Antwort, die hier akzeptiert wird.
Wenn es kein Foto mit Selbstauslöser war


----------



## staubfresser (24. Juni 2009)

er muss ja schon üble erfahrungen mit der strecke gemacht haben... 
gibt da ein paar nette abfahrten, wo es etwas eng wird zum überholen, hatte das glück einen guten vorfahrer zu haben der für platz sorgte  ein kumpel von mir konnte an der selben stelle gerade noch ganz knapp ausweichen, als sich zwei in die quere kamen...


----------



## guruW (24. Juni 2009)

das war sicherlich ein Bionicon-Erlkönig - wegen der Vermummung


----------



## Akkmann (25. Juni 2009)

Mehr Pictures

Gruß
Akkmann


----------



## Totoxl (25. Juni 2009)

Hey Akkmann. 
Schönes Rad und schöne Bilder.
Wir sehen uns bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. Juni 2009)

hier mal einige Bilder für die Galerie: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343220
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/343223
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/399854
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/399848


----------



## Dominic1982 (29. Juni 2009)

wow da ist aber einer schnell unterwegs!!!
Richtig coole Bilder die Du da gepostet hast!

Ich warte immer noch auf meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (29. Juni 2009)

schöne Gegend, schöne Bilder, schönes Bike..
bist ja echt viel unterwegs,bei den ganzen Fotoalben


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. Juni 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> schöne Gegend, schöne Bilder, schönes Bike..
> bist ja echt viel unterwegs,bei den ganzen Fotoalben


 ...man tut was man kann


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (29. Juni 2009)

Genau da war ich letztes Jahr auch. Geile Gegend


----------



## Helltone (2. Juli 2009)

Letztes WE in Wetter beim Marathon.


----------



## freeride_bogl (2. Juli 2009)




----------



## rebell74 (5. Juli 2009)

soooo, mein Baby ist endlich fertig.... das wollt ich euch kundtun 

Wollte ja zuerst mit Rohloff aufbauen, habs ausprobiert, war mir zu schwer, jetzt eben mit Kettenschaltung.

Ein paar Bilder:






















Rahmen: Bionicon Edison 2009, grau elox.
Gabel: Bionicon Double Agent, weiß
Dämpfer: X-Fusion O2 
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossmax SX, grau
Schnellspanner:	Hope, Stahl, rot
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4
Lenker:	Easton Monkey Bar EA70
Griffe:	Sixpack Fingertrix Lock On, weiß/rot
Vorbau:	Bionicon 31,8
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel:	Selle Italia Max Flite
Kurbeln: XTR, FC-M970
Schaltwerk: XTR, RD-M972 SGS
Umwerfer: XTR, FD-M971 (Down Swing)
Schalthebel: XTR, SL-M970
Kassette: XTR, CS-M970 11-32
Schaltzughüllen: Nokon, rot
Kette: XTR, CN9700 
Bremsen: Hope Tech M4
Bremsscheiben: Hope Floating Disc, rot 183mm
Sattelklemme: Hope, rot

Die Pedale werden noch getauscht
sowie sämtliche scharzen Teile an der Bremsanlage (gegen rot)

Gewicht keine Ahnung, hab keine Waage


----------



## Boink (5. Juli 2009)

Grau, grün, weiß, schwarz, rot, orange, silber - ist denn schon wieder Fasching? Meinen Geschmack trifft's jedenfalls nicht. Gott sei Dank hat jeder seinen eigenen.


----------



## rebell74 (5. Juli 2009)

bist ja en richtiger Mießepeter 

die grünen Aufdrucke und den orangfarbenen Knopf am Lenker konnte ich mir nicht aussuchen


----------



## T8Force (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte vielleicht auch zu anderen Farben gegriffen, aber insgesamt ein geiler Aufbau! Glückwunsch. Mein SS ist jetzt auch bald dran. (Hoffe das gold von hope passt gut zusammen mit dem Rest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## häri__ (5. Juli 2009)

guten abend meine Herren,

sind ja alles wunderbar gestylte Bikes hier in der Gallerie.

Fast zu schade zum fahren mit dem ganzen Bling, Bling.

Nach der heutigen Schlammschlacht auf der Nordkette wäre
an meinem stinknormalem Edison sowieso jedes optik-Tuning 
unsichtbar gewesen.

lg.
Harry


----------



## Masberg (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Rebell,
man sieht, du hast Dir echt Mühe gegeben! Sehr individuell und geile Parts (bis auf die Reifen?) 
Rot und weiss sind allerdings auch nicht meine Farben in diesem Fall.
Trotzdem


----------



## robby (6. Juli 2009)

Also ich mag weiß  
Anbei mein neuer Hobel. Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 13,3kg.





Edith: Die Nobby Nic kommen natürlich noch runter ... pfui deibel!


----------



## rebell74 (6. Juli 2009)

schöne Laufräder 

ansonsten ist es mindestens genau so bunt wie meines... mir gefällts


----------



## robby (6. Juli 2009)

Wieso bunt? Weiß ist eine Helligkeitsstufe, keine Farbe (hat schon meine Kunstlehrerin immer gesagt).
Die 09er Crossmax SX hätten unseren beiden Bikes mit den weißen Naben sicher besser gestanden.


----------



## rebell74 (6. Juli 2009)

ja das hätten sie, aber nicht meinem Geldbeutel 

wobei dir grauen Dinger perfeckt zum grauen Rahmen passen, so als hätten sie schon immer dazu gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. Juli 2009)

@rebell74 
 was wiegt die fuhre? 
 und kannst du mal messen wie hoch das tretlager ist

ich bin dafür das der orange knopf schwarz wird


----------



## rebell74 (6. Juli 2009)

Gewicht weiss ich noch nicht, lass es demnächst im Shop mal wiegen.... ein schwarzer Knopf würde mir auch gut (besser )gefallen

Tretlagergehäuse (mitte) <--> Boden = 39,5cm bei 26 X 2,4"
Ist schon recht hoch das Mopped


----------



## FRbiker (6. Juli 2009)

bin auch für ein schwarzen Knopf.. als Option!

Obwohl der Knopf ist ja eigentlich schwarz..


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Juli 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> Tretlagergehäuse (mitte) <--> Boden = 39,5cm bei 26 X 2,4"
> Ist schon recht hoch das Mopped





39,5 sehr hoch 
aber wenn ich mir das bild so anschau ist die gabel ausgefahren
und der adapter auch ???!!! 
oder täuscht das


----------



## rebell74 (6. Juli 2009)

Die Gabel und der Dämpfer stehen ungefähr mittig

@ FRbiker
... gut, dann nehm ich ne schwarze Schelle
und nebenbei kratz ich die grünen Schriftzüge ab


----------



## robby (7. Juli 2009)

Sorry Leute - so wie es aussieht wird der Knopf ab 2010 wohl in "Concept Store" blau am Lenker schimmern.


----------



## bionicon (7. Juli 2009)

Da stellt sich die Frage, 
ob Robby auf einem unserer Workshops war - und jetzt plaudert,....

Und ob man an so einem Workshop teilnehmen sollte ?! 

Alles weitere zu Bionicon und dem nächsten Jahr auf unserem Blog.

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## FRbiker (7. Juli 2009)

Du Schlingel!!!


----------



## bionicon (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Thomas und Andere Bionicon Freunde, 

Die Gabel die wir verbauen ist nicht von Suntour, sondern ein selbstständig entwickeltes Produkt. Wir haben eine langjährige Kooperation mit Suntour da unsere Unterteile und die Standrohre von Suntour produziert werden. 
Alle technischen " Innereien" sind von der Bionicon Inwall GmbH. 

Diese durch Patente geschützten Technologien werden von uns für andere Firmen lizensiert, das heißt: Die Firma X bezahlt einen Preis Y um ein Produkt zu bauen, 
dass von Bionicon patentiert wurde und dann nach einem Lizenzvertrag für die jeweilige Firma freigegeben wurde. 
Das ist bei uns z.B die Verstellung des Federwegs an der Gabel, nicht aber die Verstellung des gesamten Systems. 

Ist es das was Du wissen wolltest, oder soll Ich weiter ausholen. 

P.S.:  Beim letzten Workshop hat unser Firmengründer Andi Felsl einen sehr schönen kleinen Vortrag zu dem Thema gehalten. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## racer01 (8. Juli 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage,
> ob Robby auf einem unserer Workshops war - und jetzt plaudert,....
> 
> Und ob man an so einem Workshop teilnehmen sollte ?!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (8. Juli 2009)

Rot und grün !? 
Ja also dann hast Du getrunken! 

Gruß 
Andi


----------



## racer01 (8. Juli 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Rot und grün !?
> Ja also dann hast Du getrunken!
> 
> Gruß
> Andi





ich glaube da waren noch mehr Farben im spiel.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## robby (8. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht war´s auch der blaue Page zur blauen Stunde und ich hab irgendwas verwechselt *hicks*


----------



## bionicon (8. Juli 2009)

Lieber Detlef, 
Da Ihr über Interna sprecht, tue Ich das auch. 

Also lieber Setlef, 
Du hattest nach einem opulenten Mahl und (3-4) Bier noch 2 Whiskey sour mit mir und Andi Felsl. Dass Du farben gesehen hast wundert mich nicht. 

Ich aber muss nun den Nebel der Verwirrung wider über da Land ziehen !

liebe Grüße 
Euer Andi


----------



## Dave83 (11. Juli 2009)

Mein Edison...


----------



## thomas.h (11. Juli 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Mein Edison...



Was hast du denn da alles draufgeschraubt, wieso weshalb warum? Erzähl mal ein bisschen!


----------



## Dave83 (11. Juli 2009)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da alles draufgeschraubt, wieso weshalb warum? Erzähl mal ein bisschen!




ähm ja 

Rahmen is klar oder ? 
Dämpfer: DNM Burner 222mm Einbaulänge
Gabel: DNM Volcano USD 180mm 
Schaltwerk: XT Shadow 09
Kasette: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Truvativ Howrizer DH 2.2 mit Howritzer XR Team und Shiftguide Team Kefü
Lenker/ Vorbau: Borla Amoeba DH
Griffe: NC 17 in Schoko Braun 
Laufräder: Dragonfire Freeride mit Grimeca Naben
Bremse: Hayes Storker Trail V8 203 mm
Reifen: V: Mudy Marry 2.35 H: Big Betty 2.4
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1 

Sollte ein recht günstiges Projekt werden da ich erstmal die Fahreigenschaften Testen wollte... Uphill is pervers anstrengend .. Downhill is der Knaller... tolle direkte Fahreigenschaften..


----------



## rebell74 (12. Juli 2009)

sieht halt wie´n Downhiller aus.... warum hast du das Bioniconsystem entfernt?


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Juli 2009)

ich glaub net das der rahmen dh auf dauer mitmacht 
und kommt das hinderrad nicht an das sattelrohr bei vollem einfedern des dämpfers???
der vorbau ist fürn dh´ler etwas lang oder??

naja egal wenns dir spass macht dann passt es ja 

ps hast du das bionicon zeugs rumliegen wenn ja pn an mich
hab da immer noch ein zonicon   im kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (12. Juli 2009)

rebell74 schrieb:


> sieht halt wie´n Downhiller aus.... warum hast du das Bioniconsystem entfernt?


 

Ich hab den Rahmen ohne das System gekauft... Und zum Vorbau Wenn der noch kürzer wäre dann wäre die Sitzposi ja völlig fürn Ars** und Uphill unmöglich... 

Die Sattelstütze berührt den Dämpfer nich mal annähernd^^ 

Ich bin voll zufrieden^^

Nein Bionicon Teile hab ich nich 


Und in wie weit der Rahmen Downhill aushält wird sich zeigen, denn die Downhill Boliden aus 2000 waren nich wirklich stabiler gebaut.. Ausser Intense und co... Und die Fahren heut noch


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juli 2009)

Dave83 schrieb:


> Und in wie weit der Rahmen Downhill aushält wird sich zeigen, denn die Downhill Boliden aus 2000 waren nich wirklich stabiler gebaut.. Ausser Intense und co... Und die Fahren heut noch



das halt ich mal für ein gerücht wenn du dir mal die bikes von damals 
wirklich anschaust gabs da kaum einen dh rahmen unter 4,5kilo
kann ich dir aus eigener leidvoller erfahrung berichten


----------



## Dave83 (13. Juli 2009)

Naja wie gesagt es wird sich einfach zeigen was geht und was nicht  Und wenn alle stricke reißen und der rahmen auch dann hab ich nen Guten Industrieschweißer an der Hand der alles wieder gut macht


----------



## FRbiker (13. Juli 2009)

Dave was hast du denn da für Laufräder drin??? Felgen Naben Speichen...


----------



## Akkmann (13. Juli 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Dave was hast du denn da für Laufräder drin??? Felgen Naben Speichen...



Siehe seine Beschreibung:

_Laufräder: Dragonfire Freeride mit Grimeca Naben_

Müsste nur noch die Speichenfrage geklärt werden.

Gruß
Akkmann


----------



## FRbiker (13. Juli 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist klar in Vorteil!!! Danke!!!! Speichen sind eigentlich nicht ganz so wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave83 (14. Juli 2009)

Akkmann schrieb:


> Siehe seine Beschreibung:
> 
> _Laufräder: Dragonfire Freeride mit Grimeca Naben_
> 
> ...



Speichen... Ja das ist ne Gute Frage.. Müsst ich mal raussuchen... Irgendwelche DT Swiss... Aber welche genau kann ich jetzt nicht sagen...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (14. Juli 2009)

Hi Dave,

sieht Top aus!
Next Weekend Deister?


----------



## Strotch (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein neues Spielzeug:

Rahmen: Bionicon Supershuttle
Größe: L
Gabel: Bionicon Doubleagent (inkl. Zugstufe)
Dämpfer: X-Fusion PVA+
Federweg vorn: 150-70mm
Ferderweg hinten: 160mm
Schaltung: SRAM X.0
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 Drehgriffe
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixier CR
Bremsscheiben: Avid Elixier v/h 200/185mm
Felgen: Alex DP20 weiß
Nabe vorn/hinten: Shimano Deore XT
Reifen vorn/hinten: Schwalbe FatAlbert Set 2,4" SnakeSkin
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT 3.3
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP Team
Kette: SRAM PC991
Kassette SRAM PG-990 Golden Nugget
Pedale: Shimano PD-M647 DX
Computer: VDO Z3 PC-Link

Bilder aus der guten Stube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier die Übersicht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/user/view/152954


Ich bin super happy mit dem Bike und bereue absolut nichts!

Bedanken möchte ich mich natürlich auch bei Bionicon am Tegernsee, wo ich das SS Testen konnte. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir nämlich das Edison zulegen, aber auf dem SS hatte ich ein besseres Feeling.
@Arne: Hat Spaß gemacht
@Andi: Danke für Deinen Tipp, welchen Du Alpha-Bikes am Freitag geben konntest. Da hatte Dich der Daniel angerufen 

Gut, weiß ist nicht jedermann´s Geschmack, aber ich fand es halt doch sehr stylisch und dazu die goldenen Eintauchrohre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Grüße aus München
Strotch


----------



## Masberg (14. Juli 2009)

@ dave
ich find's gut!

@ strotch
ich WEISS nicht so recht...


----------



## Dave83 (15. Juli 2009)

@ Strotch: Sieht ja geil aus das Teil... Aber Drehgriffe ? Das geht ja mal garnicht zu schalten oder ? 

@Masberg: Ich finds auch gut  Und es macht von Tag zu Tag mehr Spaß


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2009)

@Strotch: Mir gefällts super! 
Was wiegts, so wie's da steht?


----------



## Strotch (16. Juli 2009)

@Dave/Damage: schön, dass es Euch gefällt 

@Dave:
Die Drehgriffe sind immer so ne Sache, ich weiß  Aber als damaliger Teilnehmer aller 6. Skikurse *blubber*.. hatte ich mir mal bei Bänder in den Daumen angerissen und die Kapseln haben auch a weng gelitten *g*. Daher habe ich mich wieder für´s bekannte Grip-Ship entschieden. Mein 10 Jahre altes Cannondale F700 hatte ebenfalls Grip-Ship und die X.0 Dinger flutschen sehr viel geiler *gg*...
Gut ich schalte evtl. vorne hier und da mal bisserl mehr, weil der Umwerfen ja mehr "Postitionen" hat, als beim einfacher Shifter, aber das find ich gar nicht so übel, wenn man mal die Kette nicht idealerweise korrekt "gerade" hat...

@Damage:
Sry, keine Ahnung. ich muss echt mal langsam wiegen, nur habe ich daheim keine Waage *lach*...

Werde es aber nachreichen *Asap*

Grüße @ll
Strotch


----------



## mäxx__ (16. Juli 2009)

@Stroch

schick zusammengebaut!!!

Fahre auch am Supershuttle die XO-Drehgriffe; bin vorher nur Shifter gefahren.
Die Microrasterung für den Umwerfer und das geniale "Flutschen" der Gangwechsel hat mich dazu bewogen.


----------



## FRbiker (20. Juli 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein poser Bild von meinem...


----------



## montageständer (20. Juli 2009)

yeah...das gefällt mir
wenn so bilder dabei rauskommen,darf auch ganz legitim gepost werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (20. Juli 2009)

@strotch...
die griffe sehen ganz passend aus? Wo sind die her und wie passen die zum Durchmesser der x.0? 

und..(sorry da weiss nicht unbedingt meine Farbe ist), gibt es die wohl auch in schwatt?


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juli 2009)

@ FRBiker:
Sehr schönes Photo



Mein Supershuttle Heute irgendwo in der Nähe vom Piz Buin:


----------



## FRbiker (20. Juli 2009)

Danke.. 
es wird die Tage bestimmt noch mal was an Bildern folgen, hab nämlich Frei


----------



## staubfresser (21. Juli 2009)

mann mann mann, frbiker, du mal wieder...  ein ums andere mal einfach hammer bilder *seufz* (noch keine anfrage von andi gekommen, betr. hausfotograf? )


----------



## FRbiker (21. Juli 2009)

ne leider nicht staubfresser! aber mach ich gern


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Juli 2009)

bionicon & ich bei der diesjährigen transalp


----------



## Strotch (22. Juli 2009)

Masberg schrieb:


> @strotch...
> die griffe sehen ganz passend aus? Wo sind die her und wie passen die zum Durchmesser der x.0?
> 
> und..(sorry da weiss nicht unbedingt meine Farbe ist), gibt es die wohl auch in schwatt?



Hi Masberg,

habe mal ein Photo gemacht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/418783

PS: Konnte ad hoc nichts im I-Net finden, aber Alpha-Bikes (www.alpha-bikes.de) hat die auch in schwarz 

Grüße
Strotch


----------



## FRbiker (23. Juli 2009)

Hier mal 2Bilder von mir in Winterberg vor 2Tagen... Hat richtig Spaß gemacht da



anderer Perspektive der selbe Drop.



mit 24Zoll Hinterrad


----------



## SuperS-Rider (23. Juli 2009)

der drop ist nicht von schlechten Eltern mit nem Supershuttle!
Ich hoffe es macht diese Gangart bei dir noch lange mit

PDS im Frühjahr mit meinem Supershuttle hat mir schnell die Grenzen der Tauglichkeit für den Bikepark gezeigt! Fast jeden Tag irgendein Teil auswechseln müssen
Aber als Allrounder ist es weiterhin ein top Bike!

@ all: Sehr schöne Bilder hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (23. Juli 2009)

Danke
Das SS hat damit absolut keine Probleme für Parkeinsätze es ist nicht umsonst auch FR-Bike (Aufbau, Teile). 
Was die Grenzen betrifft, die würde ich dann mal ehr bei dir suchen und nicht beim Bike.. scherz). Allerdings wenn es dann noch höher wird kommt das Bike schon an seine Grenzen, dafür gibt es ja dann andere Fahrmaschinen.. Natürlich gehen Teile kaputt, es ist bei ordentlichen Gebrauch auch Verschleiß und der ist ganz normal.. Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine, aber ich bin schließlich noch ambitionierter Hobbyschrauber so das das SS bei mir in besten Händen ist und noch lange Leben wird.. und noch viele HOHE Drops fliegen wird...


----------



## Masberg (24. Juli 2009)

fr!
Respekt
das arme bike
mir genügen die 50cm SCHANZEN... und dann fühle ich mich schon als dangerseeker


----------



## staubfresser (24. Juli 2009)

reschbeggd!  und nicht vergessen deine fahreindrücke mit dem 24" in deinem thread zu posten


----------



## Oigi (24. Juli 2009)

Ich kann meinen Einsatzbereich ahnlich einschaetzen wie FRbiker. Leider habe ich dadurch schon eine neue Schwinge( 4 Risse), ein neues Casting(erhebliches Buchsenspiel) und einen neuen Daempfer(Zugstufe defekt) benoetigt, d.h. es ist eigentlich wirklich "nur" ein Enduro mit Ambitionen. Das Bike ist trotzdem der Hammer und der KundenService von Bionicon sowieso. Bis jetzt wurde alles ohne Beanstandungen auf Garantie oder Kulanz getauscht . Wie sagt Andi so schoen, das SS wird gern missbraucht. Es sieht ja auch aus als wuerde es alles mitmachen.

FRbiker: Wie hoch ist denn der Drop? Ich bin in Boppard den 3,5 m Drop gesprungen und das hat, trotz ordentlicher Landung, maechtig gescheppert im Gebaelk. ich muss auch mal WB wohne ja nur 2 Std. weg, aber die Arbeit.

Schuessi

Oigi


----------



## FRbiker (24. Juli 2009)

Oigi schrieb:


> FRbiker: Wie hoch ist denn der Drop? Ich bin in Boppard den 3,5 m Drop gesprungen und das hat, trotz ordentlicher Landung, maechtig gescheppert im Gebaelk. ich muss auch mal WB wohne ja nur 2 Std. weg, aber die Arbeit.
> 
> Schuessi
> 
> Oigi



ich denke irgendwas bei 3-4m aber das ist schon Grenzwertig mit dem SS.. ich wohne auch 2Stunden weg von Winterberg also sei nicht so faul
gruß MM


----------



## Oigi (24. Juli 2009)

Naja, mal schauen werde mir mal einen Tag Urlaub nehmen damit ich dem Wochenend-Trouble entgehe und mir das mal anschauen.

Wie fahert sich denn eigentlich das SS mit dem 24" Hinterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (29. Juli 2009)

Letzte Woche am Tarscher-Pass auf ca. 2500m.

Das supershuttle hat während des Alpencross tadellos seinen Dienst verrichtet, besonders auf den Trails!!!


----------



## robby (29. Juli 2009)

mäxx schrieb:


> Letzte Woche am Tarscher-Pass auf ca. 2500m.
> Das supershuttle hat während des Alpencross tadellos seinen Dienst verrichtet, besonders auf den Trails!!!


Schönes Bild - wenn auch ein bisschen groß... 
Kann es sein, dass die vordere Bremsleitung noch ein wenig lang ist - oder täuscht das?


----------



## FRbiker (29. Juli 2009)

Das Bike steht ein bisschen in uphill Position... da muss die Leitung so sein sonst wär sie in dh Position zu kurz den Rest drückt der Helm nach hinten, würd ich sagen!!
schönes Bild!!!


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Juli 2009)

Bfgl. Bremsleitung: die könnte wohl etwas kürzer sein, aber das Bike steht eben in der Up-Hill-Pos., daher siehts a bisserl arg lang aus.

Sorry, wegen der Bildgröße, aber ich stehe nicht so auf "Briefmarken")


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Juli 2009)

Etwas Nachschub von unseren Bionicons beim Alpencross 2009
Insgesamt waren es 2x Supershuttle und 1x Edison.

Abfahrt vom Fimbernpass (unser Sepp ist auch schon 50 J.)




Am Stonamandl auf dem Tarscherpass




In der Uina-Schlucht während unseres einzigen Regenschauers inkl. Gewitter




Auf dem Weg zum Rabijoch


----------



## T8Force (30. Juli 2009)

Sehr nice, aber wieso denn 2x


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Juli 2009)

2x Supershuttle, weil ausser mir noch eine "Dame (55J.)" mit ihrem SS unterwegs war;


----------



## T8Force (30. Juli 2009)

Ne, warum du den post zweimal reingesetzt hast?!


----------



## mäxx__ (30. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt einen gelöscht, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatrider (30. Juli 2009)

Ein Ironwood da wo es hingehört! Auf den Gipfel!

Sonntagshorn




und das zweite bei der Abfahrt




weitere Bilder auf unserer Seite!


----------



## mäxx__ (31. Juli 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> Ein Ironwood da wo es hingehört! Auf den Gipfel!
> 
> Sonntagshorn
> 
> ...



Womit mal wieder die Tourentauglichkeit der Bionicons eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt wurde!!!


----------



## Oigi (31. Juli 2009)

Wer weiss wie weit die Bergstation des Liftes vom Gipfel entfernt ist . Ich finde das Bike in der Farbe ist einfach der Hammer. Generell finde ich das alte Ironwood sowieso besser...

Ist das Bike voll und ganz bikepark- und DHtauglich? Ich stehe immernoch vor der Entscheidung was einen DHler angeht und mein Auge schielt unter anderem auch auf das Ironwood.


----------



## FRbiker (1. August 2009)

flatrider das bike gefällt mir so in der Farbe, nur die Chrom-Standrohre könnten noch schwarz werden.. Und schönes Bild in der Freeride von dir so Sitzungen halte ich auch


----------



## rebell74 (2. August 2009)

hab auch mal ein Bild von mir auf meinem Edison gemacht. Ist im MTB-Park-Pfälzer-Wald aufm Weg Richtung Johanniskreuz... ist leider nicht so Alpin hier


----------



## flatrider (2. August 2009)

@Oigi
Ja es ist voll Bikepark und Downhill tauglich. Ich muss aber dazu sagen das man es nicht mit der Performance eines Worldcup Downhillers vergleichen kann, aber es macht verdammt viel Spaß mit dem Ding einfach alles machen zu können und das ist genau das was ich will.
Freitag gehts damit wieder zur Bikeattack in die Schweiz.

@FRbiker
Danke


----------



## Oigi (3. August 2009)

Was mich noch abschreckt ist der Preis. Ich mag nicht so viel Geld fuer ein (Dritt)Rad ausgeben, was ich nur im Bikepark und beim DH bewege. Ich denke, dass sich mit meinem SS Touren besser bewaeltigen lassen. Deshalb will ich es ungern verkaufen.

@FRbiker: Die silbernen Standrohre lassen aber das Massive an der Gabel besser zur Geltung kommen. Schwarz macht schlank und schmaelert den DH-Charakter meiner Meinung nach.

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## schneller Emil (4. August 2009)




----------



## mäxx__ (5. August 2009)

geiler trail!!!
Hast das SS ja seiner Bestimmung zugeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (5. August 2009)

Hohe Tauern


----------



## MacDynamite (9. August 2009)

Na, dann will ich auch mal zur Schönheitskonkurrenz antreten 

Bionicon Supershuttle White Custom ...




... mit Rohloff Speedhub 500/14


----------



## SuperS-Rider (9. August 2009)

Schaut verdammt schick aus!
Mir persönlich wär es nur zu schade es richtig einzudrecken. Das schöne Weiß
Wie viel wiegt es denn so wies dort steht?


----------



## Strotch (9. August 2009)

Servus Mac,

auch ein hübsches Bike in weiß 

Hier ein Pic meines 15,1 kg Bock bei der heutigen Tegernsee Tour:










...und einem kleinem Isar Trail in München:




Bye
Strotch


----------



## MacDynamite (9. August 2009)

SuperS-Rider schrieb:


> Schaut verdammt schick aus!
> Mir persönlich wär es nur zu schade es richtig einzudrecken. Das schöne Weiß
> Wie viel wiegt es denn so wies dort steht?


 
Hi, SuperS-Rider
Wer schön sein will, muss bekanntlich leiden! Der aktuelle Aufbau mit Rohloff Speedhub, Joplin-Vario-Sattelstütze (! 30,9mm Durchmesser !), 203er-Disks und 2,4er Conti MountainKing schlägt sich sprichwörtlich im Gesamtgewicht von 15,1 kg nieder 

Etwas kompensiert werden die "gewichtigen" Extras mit der Truvativ-Noir-Kurbel und der Avid Juicy Carbon . Abspeck-Spielraum besteht wahrscheinlich im Umfang von 1 kg!? Trotzdem ist mir die nicht wirklich gertenschlanke "White Beauty" - auch eingedreckt - ans Herz gewachsen  

Herzliche Grüsse aus der Schweiz,
>>MacDynamite<<
Marco


----------



## MacDynamite (9. August 2009)

Strotch schrieb:


> Servus Mac,
> 
> auch ein hübsches Bike in weiß


 
Hallo Strotch!
Ganz in weiss macht das SS aber auch einen tadellosen Eindruck  Hast Du das Gesamtgewicht von 15,1kg gewogen oder die Einzelgewichte der verbauten Komponenten addiert? Scheint mir im Vergleich zur Rohloff-Variante etwas schwer?!

Herzliche Grüsse
>>MacDynamite<<
Marco

PS:
Super ... natürlich auch das Schweizerkreuz auf Deinem Shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strotch (10. August 2009)

Servus Marco,

bitte steinige mich nicht, aber ich hatte mal eine Kofferwaage zur Hand und die hatte 15,1kg angezeigt. Bevor ich nicht die 90kg unterschreite kommt mir keine Waage in die Wohnung 

Was ich aber bei Dir auch sehr konkret finde sind die roten Laufräder und die weiteren roten Features 

Bei mir gäbe es wohl noch Tunigsmöglichkeiten an den Laufrädern, Sattel, Pedale.. und??

Aber klaro das schöne Schwitzer Kreuzli *gg*, bin hin und wieder in Züri und da muss ich mich ja entsprechend kleiden.

Dann werde ich Dich in Zug wohl mal besuchen müssen, damit wir im Duett die weißen Bikes rollen lassen und zum anderen würde ich gern mal die Rohloff ausprpobieren.

C ya
Strotch aka Jörg


----------



## flatrider (14. August 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein Ironwood in Action bei der Bike Attack
Ich Liebe dieses Bike!!


----------



## MacDynamite (14. August 2009)

@flatrider
Foto mit kurzer Verschlusszeit oder langsam gefahren? 

Nein, im Ernst: cooles Bild, cooles Rennen! Keep on Riding!

>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## T8Force (14. August 2009)

Die EXIF´s sind dein Freund.


----------



## thomas.h (16. August 2009)

Um wieder einen Edison zu posten und gleich die Geländetauglichkeit zu beweisen: Forenkollege Häri mit seinem Edison im Karwendel:


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. August 2009)

hier ein SS FR...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. August 2009)

schei*c* ...internet spinnt... aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kampfmaschine (17. August 2009)

Oigi schrieb:


> Wer weiss wie weit die Bergstation des Liftes vom Gipfel entfernt ist . Ich finde das Bike in der Farbe ist einfach der Hammer. Generell finde ich das alte Ironwood sowieso besser...
> 
> Ist das Bike voll und ganz bikepark- und DHtauglich? Ich stehe immernoch vor der Entscheidung was einen DHler angeht und mein Auge schielt unter anderem auch auf das Ironwood.



Ja ist es! Das Teil macht ein mörderspaß! 
Hatte mir noch die härtere Feder geholt, aber da wird es mir dann doch zu hart vorn. Ich muß sagen das ich aber einen Stahlfederdämpfer drin habe und bin mit dem zufriedener als mit dem Luftteil.
Kann es nur EMPFEHLEN! Auch berghoch ist kein Problem!


----------



## Oigi (17. August 2009)

Was meinst du, kann es das Supershuttle adaequat ersetzen? Ich denke etwas behaebiger wird es bergauf schon sein. 
Und wie hast du den Stahlfederdaempfer mit dem Adapter verbunden?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. August 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440456
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440404
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440356


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (28. August 2009)

Habe leider keine so schönen Aktionsphotos wie Ihr sie oft postet, dafür liegt mein Supershuttle hier "im" höchsten Wald Europas:


----------



## esiko (28. August 2009)

hi leute...

jetzt ma wieder ein edison in der großstadt...





neu "gepimpt" mit meinen gewonnenen dt swiss e2200 laufradsatz


----------



## FRbiker (28. August 2009)

Votec Tox: sieht schön aus im Hintergrund, wo ist das denn in Europa?

esiko: Der LRS ist einfach klasse, ich hatte ihr auch kurz.. er past Optisch auch sehr gut in das weiße LTD gewonnen?????


----------



## montageständer (28. August 2009)

gewonnen...?!
ich vermute mal in willingen , oder ?
da hat ein kollege auch so ein lrs gewonnen


----------



## esiko (28. August 2009)

hallo,

hab den laufradsatz in riva del garda gewonnen, während des bike-festivals am dt swiss stand  -  da war ´ne cola flasche gefüllt mit roten speichennippeln und man musste raten/schätzen wieviele drin sind...


----------



## T8Force (29. August 2009)

Mist, warum habe ich das verpasst?  Naja, die Farbe steht mir eh nicht.


----------



## montageständer (29. August 2009)

anscheinend macht dt sowas öfter. in willingen hatten die nen sack mit speichennippeln und bei ner bestimmten farbe gab es dann nen lrs  

im übrigen sind das ja mal echt feine pics....
bekomme grade sehr intensive lust auf urlaub


----------



## Spargel (29. August 2009)

So'n Golden Willow ist auch ein ganz vernünftiges Reiserad für Touren über drei, vier Wochen:





Beim Losfahren in Sambuco hatte ich recht voluminöses Futter dabei, sonst hat die Jacke natürlich im Rucksack Platz.





Und das Platzerl sollten auch schon einige kennen...

ciao Christian


----------



## montageständer (29. August 2009)

na toll
jetzt will ich endgültig urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ncc1701 (30. August 2009)

Mein Gw auf dem Weg zur Schneebergschatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/450783


----------



## Votec Tox (30. August 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Votec Tox: sieht schön aus im Hintergrund, wo ist das denn in Europa?



@ FR Biker:
Der "God da Tamangur im Engadin" auf etwas über 2300m, von Scoul hoch auf den Pass Costainas, da sieht man den Arvenwald.


----------



## Mentor (30. August 2009)

Sodele,

da ich letzten Monat auch ne Runde "gepimpt" hab, ein paar Bildchen von meinem EDI LTD






uuuund...






und hier ist Stoff für Diskusionen versteckt... 






.....mit den richtigen Adaptern geht auch das. 
Die Hersteller sehens nur nicht gerne.Mein Gabelcasting hat auch die 200er Freigabe.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Micha


----------



## montageständer (30. August 2009)

das rot weiss gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MacDynamite (31. August 2009)

Mentor schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> .....mit den richtigen Adaptern geht auch das.
> Die Hersteller sehens nur nicht gerne.Mein Gabelcasting hat auch die 200er Freigabe.
> ...


 
Hallo Micha
Wie ist Dein Gabelcasting zu verstehen  Fährst Du die Original-Bionicon-Gabel mit 200mm Federweg   inkl. Verstellmöglichkeit via Bio-Knopf? Grübel, grübel ...

Gruss aus Zug
>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## Mentor (31. August 2009)

Na des wäre superklasse...

nein nein es ist vielmehr so, das eigendlich das Gabelcasting nicht für
die Verwendung mit 200er Bremsscheiben freigegeben ist. 

Die neueste Variante des Castings hat nun aber eben diese Freigabe 

Ich glaube nicht das die Variante der SuperShutle Freeride Gabel
mit 200 mm Federweg von der Geometrie her an einem Edison viel
Sinn machen würde...

Glaub die Frage müsst man dann eher mal dem Andi oder dem Arne
von Bionicon direkt stellen.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominic1982 (1. September 2009)

Hi Ihr Bioniconisten!

ich wollte auch schon lange mal mein Brachtstück zeigen.
Hier also mein SS mit XTR Komplettausstattung.
Ich bekomme aber die Tage noch ne neue Vorderbremse.
Die Hope Tech m4. erstmal nur Vorne.
Jemand Interesse an einer fast neuen Oro K18 VR mit 185mm Scheibe?.

Grüße aus dem schönen Schwarzwald


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. September 2009)

@ T8Force: schönes Trikot ;-)


----------



## T8Force (7. September 2009)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @ T8Force: schönes Trikot ;-)



Hab schon gesehen, du hast es auch, gell? 

Ich liebe Maloja.


----------



## mäxx__ (8. September 2009)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.

Habe seit 2 Wochen einen neuen LRS: Bontrager Race X Lite (schweine leicht) hier aus dem Bikemarkt.


----------



## BrainKN (8. September 2009)

So, jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal. Hab mein neues Bionicon gleich mal in Port du Soleil eigeweiht. Normal mach ich aber nicht so wilde Sachen damit. War trotzdem top!


----------



## SuperS-Rider (8. September 2009)

gute Location für die Einweihungsparty!!!
Hoffe nur dass dein Longcage XT-Schaltwerk das Gerüttel ausgehalten hat. Meins hat am zweiten Tag in Morzine beschlossen, sich in Einzelteile aufzulösen. Hatte zum Glück Ersatz dabei, sonst geht sowas schon arg ins Portmonnaie bei den lokalen Shops
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem Supershuttle!


----------



## BrainKN (8. September 2009)

Ja es hat es ausgehalten. Allerdings wäre eine Kettenführung sinnvoll gewesen. Meine SLX-Kurbel sieht aus als ob sie 5 Jahre alt wäre - nach einer Woche 
Und wegen den Preisen hat sich ein Kollege auch entschlossen sein abgeschossenes Schaltwerk einfach weg zu lassen samt Kette und Kettenblätter. Er ist trotzdem noch gut gefahren oder "geflogen":


----------



## renton_berlin (10. September 2009)

So, jetzt darf ich endlich auch mal was posten und nicht nur mitlesen.
Seid zwei Wochen bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines fast neuen Supershuttles II.
Hier im Bikemarkt erworben.
Leider kann ich noch nicht mit Action-Fotos aufwarten. 
Deshalb habe ich das Baby vom Tegernsee mal in ein urbanes Umfeld gestellt.

Viel Spaß bei den letzten schönen Spätsommertagen,
renton


----------



## flatrider (12. September 2009)

...mal wieder paar bewegte Bilder.
Waren gestern spontan im Bikepark Spicak in Tschechien.
Helmkamera: ich
Fahrer: Lanadani

Ironwoods in Tschechien


----------



## freeride_bogl (12. September 2009)

wow 
schöner park + schön gefahren + schön gefilmt  => macht laune 

die shores ganz unten sind ja mal vom allerfeinsten  
in tschechien geht sowas glaub ich noch ohne größere behördenprobleme, oder ?

der song von brad sucks is zwar saugeil und passt super, is aber in letzter zeit schon öfter in videos aufgetaucht wenn ich mich nich täusche. ich hab in ein vid von mir aber auch schon eins vom brad drin ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. September 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> Waren gestern spontan im Bikepark Spicak in Tschechien.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV_0...tb.blogspot.com/&feature=player_embedded#t=33


  und ne Strecke ganz nach meinem Geschmack, werde ich mir sicher auch mal geben


----------



## Flitsche (16. September 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> ...mal wieder paar bewegte Bilder.
> Waren gestern spontan im Bikepark Spicak in Tschechien.
> Helmkamera: ich
> Fahrer: Lanadani
> ...


flatrider, schoenes video. welche cam ist das?


----------



## 4mate (16. September 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> flatrider, schoenes video. welche cam ist das?


wenn du die Informationen zu diesem Video aufmerksamer betrachtet hättest,
 wüsstest du die Antwort bzw. hättest die Frage erst gar nicht stellen müssen ...


----------



## Totoxl (17. September 2009)

@Flatrider 
Sehr geiles Video. Der Park ist bestimmt ein Besuch wert.


----------



## Flitsche (17. September 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> wenn du die Informationen zu diesem Video aufmerksamer betrachtet hättest,
> wüsstest du die Antwort bzw. hättest die Frage erst gar nicht stellen müssen ...



stimmt, danke.

bin nicht so ein geuebter utuber, und hatte sogar da oben geschaut, aber nix entdeckt


----------



## b-onkel (25. September 2009)

Hallo,

so hier mal mein ca.2 Monate altes GW II bei meiner heutigen Feierabendrunde.


----------



## knatti (28. September 2009)

Hallo

Bild von der Tour vom Sonntag
Thiersee (Ackern, Valepp, Moni-Alm) Tegernsee und retour über Kaiserhaus. Und weils bei Bionicon auch darum geht in die Natur zu kommen, mal ein Bild mit viel Landschaft und wenig Bionicon 

Kurz vor Bayeralm






evt. gäbs Fotos mit mehr Bionicon drauf wenn ich der Freundin die Kamera gäbe oder ihr ein Bionicon kaufen würde


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. September 2009)

hier mal ne Impression vom Bikepark Hahnenklee: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/478535


----------



## MacDynamite (9. Oktober 2009)

... Impression vom letzten (!?) Sommertag im zu Ende gehenden Jahr. Freeridetour "Runda Lai": Lenzerheide - Rothorn - Parpan - Churwalden - Alp Stätz - Spoina - Tgantieni - Lain - Lenzerheide 





Keep on riding
>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haschmid (9. Oktober 2009)

Einen habe ich auch noch 






Geschossen von der Tour "Crêtes du Luberon"
Links oben, unterm Steuerrohr kann man den Mont Ventoux erahnen.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Oktober 2009)

MacDynamite schrieb:


> ... Impression vom letzten (!?) Sommertag im zu Ende gehenden Jahr. Freeridetour "Runda Lai": Lenzerheide - Rothorn - Parpan - Churwalden - Alp Stätz - Spoina - Tgantieni - Lain - Lenzerheide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe da war ich auch letztes we 
sind ne abfahrtsoptimierte version den ronda lai gefahren


----------



## MacDynamite (10. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> sind ne abfahrtsoptimierte version den ronda lai gefahren


 
Hallo, böser_wolf

Bitte mehr Details! Neue Routen sind immer willkommen, besonders wenn Sie von oben nach unten führen 

Grüsse aus Downtown Europe
>>MacDynamite<<


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Oktober 2009)

du hast post


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hehe da war ich auch letztes we
> sind ne abfahrtsoptimierte version den ronda lai gefahren



Hi Walter,

da hättes Du fast den Zwilling von meinen Supershuttle getroffen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MacDynamite (14. Oktober 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> da hättes Du fast den Zwilling von meinen Supershuttle getroffen
> 
> ...


 

Nein, nein! Denn dem Erwin sein SS ist vielmehr die Mutter (der Vater?) von meinem  
>>MacDynamite<<
Gruss, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Oktober 2009)

MacDynamite schrieb:


> Nein, nein! Denn dem Erwin sein SS ist vielmehr die Mutter (der Vater?) von meinem
> >>MacDynamite<<
> Gruss, Marco



Ja Ja und der Walter ist der Vater meines SS, da er es mit mir zusammen gestellt und vorallem hat er es zusammen gebaut

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Oktober 2009)

pss sonst muss ich noch Alimente bezahlen

wenn ich dich getroffen hätt wäre auf jedenfall  ein bild fällig gewesen


----------



## MacDynamite (15. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> pss sonst muss ich noch Alimente bezahlen
> 
> wenn ich dich getroffen hätt wäre auf jedenfall ein bild fällig gewesen


 
Bei so enger Verwandtschaft singen wir am Ende noch gemeinsam "Oh Du Fröhliche" unterm Tannenbaum


----------



## keroson (22. Oktober 2009)

-edit-


----------



## collectives (25. Oktober 2009)

So hier mal meins:






Rahmenkit habsch gebraucht gekauft, den Rest hab ich nach eigenem Ermessen verbaut, is mein erstes Fully
Hat jetzt schon fast 1000km runter und ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, nur die Lackqualität is halt ziemlich beschissen, fast nach jeder Fahrt is irgendwo was abgeplatzt


----------



## Akkmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Das "Problem" mit dem Lack kenne ich.
Ist bei meinem GW nicht anders...
*heul*

Gruß
Akkmann


----------



## FRbiker (25. Oktober 2009)

Geil die schwarze GW-Kiste... wenn du noch eine schwarze Kurbel dran baust hast du ein richtiges Batmobile, kleiner Scherz, gefällt mir echt gut Mir gefallen die braunen Standrohre die sonst immer dran sind irgendwie nicht, so find ich es besser..


----------



## collectives (25. Oktober 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Geil die schwarze GW-Kiste... wenn du noch eine schwarze Kurbel dran baust hast du ein richtiges Batmobile, kleiner Scherz, gefällt mir echt gut Mir gefallen die braunen Standrohre die sonst immer dran sind irgendwie nicht, so find ich es besser..



keine ahnung was alle gegen den sog. "John Player special" look haben, ich finds edel, jedenfalls besser als die neue schwarz/weiß lackierung


----------



## racer01 (25. Oktober 2009)

hatte auch ein GW, habs mit Steinschlagfolie beklebt, dann war Ruhe.


----------



## volscher (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Micha,
habe Deine Bilder gesichtet. Muß gestehen sieht klasse aus.
Du hast ein Auge für schöne Dinge.
Kannst Du mir Infos geben, über ein paar Deteils? 
Lenker, Griffe, Satelstütze u. Satel.
Hersteller, Händler.
Würde mich freuen, von Dir zu hören.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (26. Oktober 2009)

passt auf eure schnellspanner auf 
das geht schneller als man denkt.


----------



## collectives (26. Oktober 2009)

deshalb schnellspanner lieber rechts und eng an den rahmen spannen
passiert mir aber auch oft, dass ich immer mal ein halbes Gebüsch in den Speichen mitschleife


----------



## FRbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

volscher schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> habe Deine Bilder gesichtet. Muß gestehen sieht klasse aus.
> Du hast ein Auge für schöne Dinge.
> Kannst Du mir Infos geben, über ein paar Deteils?
> ...



Hallo Volker

Meinst du mich? Wenn ja dann Danke
Von welchen Foto redest du denn? Das ältere Foto wo die goldenen Spank Teile verbaut sind oder das etwas neuere Foto das in meinen Galerie "am Abend" heißt. Ich schraube öfters mal was um, und probier was aus, daher ist mein Bike nie fertig. Zur Zeit bin ich mal wieder auf dem Trip ein bisschen Gewicht am bike zu sparen...

LG.


----------



## 4mate (26. Oktober 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Volker
> 
> Meinst du mich?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6283883&highlight=Micha,#post6283883


----------



## FRbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

ach so.. danke 4mate.. 
duck und weg


----------



## Mentor (27. Oktober 2009)

volscher schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> habe Deine Bilder gesichtet. Muß gestehen sieht klasse aus.
> Du hast ein Auge für schöne Dinge.
> Kannst Du mir Infos geben, über ein paar Deteils?
> ...



Freut mich wenns nicht nur mir gefällt 
Ich hab Dir eine PN geschickt mit allen gewünschten Angaben.
Viel Spass beim Schrauben.

Gruß Micha


----------



## chaini (27. Oktober 2009)

esta schrieb:


> passt auf eure schnellspanner auf
> das geht schneller als man denkt.



den schnellspanner nach hinten klemmen soll da auch helfen.


----------



## bloodymonkey (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi, jemand Interesse an einem Ironwood 2008, nur eine Saison gefahren ...
grüsse


----------



## Oigi (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von unserem letzten Einsatz auf den Filthy Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. November 2009)

heutige herbstliche Stimmung an der Kriebsteintalsperre: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/502619


----------



## FRbiker (1. November 2009)

Moes Tavern

Was hast du denn für ein Lenker an deinem SS dran? Daten? sieht auch schön flach aus..


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. November 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Lenker an deinem SS dran? Daten?


 ...das is der standard bionicon barfly,  sweep 9°, rise 30mm, 680 breit


----------



## chaini (3. November 2009)

Oigi schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Bild von unserem letzten Einsatz auf den Filthy Trails.



richtig dickes bild


----------



## SuperS-Rider (3. November 2009)

ohja, sehr schön in die Kurve gelegt!
der Lenker ist aber hier nicht der Originale von Bionicon oder täuscht das ebenso? Fährt sonst wer an seinem Bionicon ein Lenker >680mm???


----------



## Oigi (4. November 2009)

Danke fuer die Lorbeeren, aber die gebuehren unserem Fotografen , der verletzungsbedingt "nur" die Bilder machen konnte und nicht mitfahren konnte.

Der Lenker ist der original Bionicon Lenker mit 50 mm Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (4. November 2009)

yupp, cooles bild  und weils mir so gefallen hat, war ich so frech und hab noch 'n bisschen licht gemacht


----------



## Oigi (4. November 2009)

Das sieht ja gleich aus als haette die Sonne geschienen...Danke.


----------



## staubfresser (4. November 2009)

gerne! hast nicht noch ein paar bilder mehr von eurem «einsatz»? wir wolln hier bilder sehn.. *sing*


----------



## Oigi (4. November 2009)

Klar...aber nicht ueberall ist ein Bionicon zu sehen.

Kann ich heute abend zu Hause mal hochladen...

Hab noch was im Album vom Kumpel gefunden...


----------



## staubfresser (4. November 2009)

klasse! ich mach dann sonst einfach noch 'n bionicon-sticker drauf 

ah, da ging ja noch was in der zwischenzeit. wow! genial! da wünscht ich mir doch direkt, dass ich mir das fahrerische können direkt mit dem bikekauf «aneignen» könnte


----------



## schneller Emil (9. November 2009)

in the land of özzzzz


----------



## mäxx__ (10. November 2009)

Während unseres AlpenX von Telfs nach Riva.

Supershuttle und Edison in der Uina Schlucht bei Gewitter und strömendem Regen:




Sepp und sein Edison auf der Abfahrt vom Tarscherpass:


----------



## guruW (10. November 2009)

das Arme...steht da rum wie ein begossenes Bike.


----------



## damage0099 (10. November 2009)

das SS....einfach wunderschön


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. November 2009)

hab zwar kein Bionicon, kenne aber welche mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (21. November 2009)

Richtig schön


----------



## staubfresser (24. November 2009)

wow!!! ein hammer-bild


----------



## Mentor (25. November 2009)

Sodele war mal wieder Zeit etwas zu "basteln"...






...lässt sich 1a schalten und macht keinen unnötigen Krach.

_Kleine Anfrage oder Idee dem Bionicon Andi noch:

Ihr habt´s auf Eurer Webseite echt klasse hinbekommen mit den Videos
einen super Service-Bereich zu gestalten.

Wie wäre es denn mal mit etwas so banalem wie einer Liste der Anzugs-
Drehmomente aller wichtigen Schraubverbindungen der Bionicon Bikes.
Dämpferlager,Schwingenlager etc...???_


----------



## Flitsche (25. November 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du nur 2 kettenblaetter aber dafuer nen riesen (44er) rockring? wieso das? damit verschenkst du doch einiges an bodenfreiheit..

sonst natuerlich top, 2 kb und kefue


----------



## Mentor (25. November 2009)

Flitsche schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du nur 2 kettenblaetter aber dafuer nen riesen (44er) rockring? wieso das? damit verschenkst du doch einiges an bodenfreiheit..
> 
> sonst natuerlich top, 2 kb und kefue



Joo Flitsche daaa haste recht ....
die Dewlie wird so ausgeliefert, deshalb hab ich die ma so belassen.
Hab das auch bemerkt, das das optisch net das Gelbe vom Ei ist .
Werde sobald meine "Zähne" etwas mehr abgenutzt sind auf die Holzfeller
OCT 2.2 umsteigen und die dann in weiss montiern die kommt von Haus aus
mit Bashguard.

Dachte ich lass das solange mal so.

Bin auch noch am Überlegen ob ich den Umwerfer tiefer setzen soll..

Gruß Micha


----------



## guruW (14. Dezember 2009)

Servus,

bin heute drüber gestolpert, falls es der ein oder andere noch nicht gesehen hat:
Bionicon-Blog: Lakejump am Bräustüberl
oder direkt zu den Bildern.
Auch eine Möglichkeit den Winter rumzubringen... 

greez guru


----------



## tomtomtom333 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ist mal wieder Zeit für ein paar schöne BIONICON-pics.
Unten im Sommer 2009 bei unserem Westalpencross vor und nach dem Mont Viso.

Weitere Pics in meinem Fotoalbum  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24595


----------



## schneller Emil (29. Dezember 2009)

auf über 2400m in La Palma






mehr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/24997


----------



## Totoxl (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich will auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomtom333 (17. Januar 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich will auch.



No Problem! Flug geht täglich.






Mehr BIONICONS im La Palma Fotoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25798


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Februar 2010)

herbst 2007 in der heimat, die letzten sonnenstrahlen noch mal richtig genossen. ein traum war das nach nach 8 wochen zwangspause wieder aufs bionicon zu steigen


----------



## esta (11. Februar 2010)

sagmal is das ne tote ratte im vordergrund von tomtomtom333's la palma bild Oo ?


----------



## weltraumpapst (11. Februar 2010)

jo sieht so aus


----------



## Helltone (11. Februar 2010)

esta schrieb:


> sagmal is das ne tote ratte im vordergrund von tomtomtom333's la palma bild Oo ?



Kam wohl unter die Bionicon Räder


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Februar 2010)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> auf über 2400m in La Palma


 ...aah, eine bekannte Aussicht, genau da war ich Ende Nov. auch...allerdings ohne mein geliebtes SSFR   Egal, war trotzdem super! ...und wenn wir schon beim schneebedingten Einstellen alter Sommerbilder sind: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/444083


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (17. Februar 2010)

Damit wir uns alle wieder auf das warme Wetter freuen können

Abfahrt vom Tremalzo nach unserem Alpen-X 2009


----------



## freiraus (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits,

schaut doch mal in unsere Galerie - da gibt`s eine Menge schöne Fotos mit Supershuttle(s) in Action in Slowenien:

http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/galerie/transslowenien-september-2009

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## T8Force (18. Februar 2010)

Wow. Wirklich klasse Bilder!


----------



## freiraus (19. Februar 2010)

..klasse Land -> klasse Tour -> da sind klasse Bilder einfach


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2010)

superschön!
Was war das für ein Defekt an dem Bike, wo beide Räder demontiert sind?


----------



## freiraus (19. Februar 2010)

Kein Defekt - nur neue Bremsbeläge für die Abfahrt!
Defekte gab`s keine, bin die Tour ca. 400km/10.300 hm zum zweiten Mal gefahren - jedesmal ohne irgendwelche Probleme (hatte ich noch nie mit Bionicons), wir hatten nicht mal einen Platten...

Grüße


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2010)

danke für die Info.


----------



## Deleted 96025 (2. März 2010)

saison ist das ganze jahr... 
ride on!
peter


----------



## 6ix-pack (4. März 2010)

Stanislaw schrieb:


>


Spiegeln von Fahrrädern ist verboten! 

Sonst sieht die Antriebseinheit derbe komisch aus


----------



## Mentor (25. März 2010)

Der eine oder andere "Hop-Hipper" sagte kürzlich: Zeiten ändern Dich...
Das gilt glaub auch für Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (25. März 2010)

jetzt muss es nur noch runter vom Balkon...ab in die Wildnis!!!


----------



## Mentor (25. März 2010)

klar doch... etz wird nimmer geschraubt bis nächsten Winter 
(wenn mir bis dato noch was einfällt...hähä) 
Eine schöne Saison mit viel fun Euch allen


----------



## chaini (25. März 2010)

das komplettrad-foto aus deinem album fehlt noch hier im forum.

echt richtig nice dein edison. viel spaß damit


----------



## mäxx__ (29. März 2010)

Spontan das wechselhafte Wetter für eine kleine Biketour auf meinen Hometrails in Tüssling (Oberbayern) genutzt.
Zusammen mit meinem Bruder haben wir unsere Bionicons mal wieder ihrem Zweck zugeführt.
Knappe 2,5 Std. Ausfahrt sind so zusammengekommen.


----------



## guruW (29. März 2010)

vor allem das zweite Foto!
was sind da für Bremsen drauf auf dem Großen?
greez guru


----------



## mäxx__ (29. März 2010)

Das rechte Supershuttle in Gr. L (links in Gr. S) hat eine Louise FR mit 210/190er Scheiben verbaut.

War vor mittlerweile 6 Jahren preislich adäquat zur 180/180-Version; und ich meinte halt die "Pizzateller" haben zu müssen...;


Habe aber am Freitag hier im Forum 2x 180er Wave-Scheiben gekauft und werdemal downgraden, zwecks der Optik.


----------



## guruW (29. März 2010)

ja, sind auffällig, aber find ich gar nicht so verkehrt. grad mit den laufrädern kommt das ganze gut rüber! man darf schließlich auch zeigen, was man hat.


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2010)

ist aber 'n großer downgrade 

203er Scheiben passen ganz gut, find ich.
2x180er brachte ich schon zum glühen, 203er sind einfach


----------



## Mentor (29. März 2010)

Hmmm, wenn man vom Gabelcasting her die Freigabe für
die Scheiben größer als 185 mm hat (was nicht bei jedem
Double Agent Casting der Fall ist), warum auch nicht.
Denke es kommt doch hauptsächlich auf den definitiven
Einsatzbereich des Bikes sowie auch das Gewicht des 
Fahrers an.
Wenn man mit dem SS hauptsächlich Touren fährt reicht
185/185 sicher aus.... Enduro oder Freeride dann eher größer.
Gute Alternative finde ich 203va/185ha. 

PS: das Casting des rechten SS hat sicher keine Freigabe für 
große Scheiben (die neuen Castings erkennt man an der geschraubten
Bremsleitungsbefestigung am linken Holm des Castings)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (29. März 2010)

@Mentor 
Freigabe offiziell nicht, aber von Bionicon als "unbedenklich"eingestuft. (allerdings auf meine eigene Verantwortung, is klar, ne)

Wie gesagt, ich fahre die Bremskombi schon seit 2004; erst am Ur-Edison (das schöne grün-weiße) und nun am 2007er Supershuttle.

Normal fahre ich Touren im hügeligen Voralpenland - habe aber auch mit dem Bike bereits 3x Alpencross hinter mir und die Abfahrten waren immer sehr freeridelastig.
Da war die Bremskombi schon brauchbar.

Was die Optik anbelangt, so scheiden sich die Geister!
Ich persönlich finde sie mittlerweile auch etwas zu "overdressed".


----------



## guruW (29. März 2010)

hey, an gewissen sportwagen werden die bremssattel eigens farbig lackiert, damit man es sieht, warum also nicht auch am bike?
aber persönlich versteh ich dich, man will ab und an auch mal was andres.
greez guru


----------



## häri__ (30. März 2010)

Guten Abend Kumpanen,

bzgl. Bremsscheibendurchmesser: ich fahre nun seit einem Jahr 210mm große Scheiben, nachdem die 180er regelmäßig gefadet haben und ich einen irren Belagsverschleiß hatte, hab ich umgerüstet. Dabei aber schon ein leicht ungutes Gefühl gehabt ob die Gabel sowas aushält....
Jetzt kann ich für mich sagen, dass alles kein Problem ist - bin auch ein gefühlvoller Bremser ... hehe.

Liebe Grüße
Hari


----------



## flatrider (3. April 2010)

Mein Ironwood ist nun auch wieder fertig.
Gewichtsmäßig etwas optimiert. 15,52kg ohne Pedale.
Anderer Sattel (ist zu verkaufen und schwarzer Bashguard kommen noch drauf.


----------



## FRbiker (3. April 2010)

faltrider was hast denn gemacht? hattest doch dein Rahmen in Hotmangenta lackiert.... Lack wieder runter damits leichter ist, wie beim Silberpfeil
Sieht so auch sehr gut aus, einfach und diskret!!!


----------



## montageständer (3. April 2010)

was sind denn das dür standrohre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (3. April 2010)

Ich komm grad ausm Wald spielen und hab gedacht ich mach auch mal Fotos.








[URL="http://img144.imageshack.us/i/p1020764.jpg/"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## FRbiker (3. April 2010)

Flatrider wie ist denn das bei der Schwinge (ist ja die vom 2010er Modell), sind die Sterne Aufleber????


----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2010)

@KaiKaisen: na endlich.....
Superschönes Bike!
Fehlt nur noch das Remote für die Sattelstütze 
Wie breit ist dein Lenker nochmals?
Gefällt.


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. April 2010)

Der ist jetzt 700mm


----------



## damage0099 (4. April 2010)

hast du mal den genauen Link?


----------



## Mentor (4. April 2010)

Coole Bikes Kaisen und Flat...
Flat-Lack ab oder anderer Rahmen...würde mich auch
interessieren....in magenta war das doch ein Traum...
Bin auch am grübeln ob ich mir zum Enduro Bike noch
ein reines DH Bike zulegen soll...
Schwanke noch hin und her zwischen dem Ironwood und
nem Intense 951.
Soll dann aber nur für DH bzw Park sein wenn ich auch den
Berg hoch muss bleib ich beim Edison


----------



## Helium (4. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## robby (4. April 2010)

@KaiKaisen
Wie hast Du es auf den Balkon gebracht ohne dabei die Wohnung vollzusauen? 
Oder hast Du Kinder?


----------



## KaiKaisen (4. April 2010)

Ich hab noch keine Kinder  und wer sagt das ich die Wohnung nicht voll gesaut hab 
die wird eh immer dreckig wenn man vollgesaut heim kommt. Aber was soll's


----------



## flatrider (5. April 2010)

ja der lack mußte wieder ab, hab mich schon satt gesehen dran.
Rahmen ist der alte, hinterbau der vom 2010er modell, sterne sind schon drauf gewesen.
@montageständer: was ist mit den Standrohren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (5. April 2010)

> @montageständer: was ist mit den Standrohren?


naja die und deine brücken sind weiß?! wie hast du das denn hinbekommen oder gibts die am ende so zu kaufen


----------



## stefan1067 (5. April 2010)

Hallo,
bei all den schönen Bikes will ich auch mal zwei Fotos von meinem Edison einstellen.


 

                                                    Stefan


----------



## todmoog (5. April 2010)




----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. April 2010)

...hier mal einige Schnappschüsse von letzter Woche (Finale Ligure): 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/610962 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/610967


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (6. April 2010)

ich will auch


----------



## Mentor (6. April 2010)

Geile Bilder Moe 
Ich möchte im Herbst nach Finale, Du hast da nich
zufällig nen nicht weit vom Meer liegenden Campingplatz für
mich?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. April 2010)

Mentor schrieb:


> Du hast da nich
> zufällig nen nicht weit vom Meer liegenden Campingplatz für
> mich?


 ...keine Ahnung, was dort Camping-mässig geboten ist, wir waren in unserer bewährten FeWo. Preisgünstige Alternative: frag mal bei Sylvia von finalefreeride an, die ham jetzt auch für 10 Euro/Nacht so ne Art Mini-Appartments (direkt auf dem "Firmengelände").


----------



## Mentor (7. April 2010)

Ok...ich werd vieleicht dann mal besagte Sylvia ansprechen ob Sie eventuell nen Stand oder Campingplatz weiss... Meine rollende Ferienwohnung in Form eines Wohnmobils wird in knapp 6 Monaten geliefert.. pünktlich zum Roc d´Azure in Frejus   Finale wäre dann doch erst Anfang nächstes Jahr interessant wenns hier noch kalt is


----------



## guruW (7. April 2010)

bei denen auf dem Gelände oder Parkplatz stehen auch immer Wohnmobile rum, evtl. kannst du deinen Karren auch direkt dort abstellen. ist zwar nicht so romantisch dort, aber du bist halt direkt an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (19. April 2010)

Wir waren von Freitag bis Sonntag in Südtirol.
War zwar nur als Einsteigertouren-Wochenende geplant, aber da wir froh sind auch mal zusammen wegzukommen (2 Kinder müssen erst `nen Babysitter finden), haben wir uns angehängt...

s´Mädel mit ihrem Edison auf dem Eppaner Höhenweg




auf dem Weg Richtung Kaltern


 

in Girlan beim Wirt




nach der Abfahrt vom Montiglersee




Trailspass parallel zum Eppaner Höhenweg


----------



## Mentor (19. April 2010)

Recht habt Ihr!!!
bei dem Wetter musste man ja auch raus.
Hauptsache der Spaßfaktor kommt nich zu kurz


----------



## montageständer (19. April 2010)

dasn erste bild sieht ein wenig nach schimpfen aus
ansonsten schöne bilder die nach einer noch schöneren tour aussehen


----------



## mäxx__ (20. April 2010)

beim ersten Bild sagte sie: "Du scho wieder mit deiner blöden Kamera..."


----------



## DI EM OH (20. April 2010)

ich weiß, dass ist n bilderfred aber:

ich probiere gerade in erfahrung zu bringen, wie gut das IRONWOOD bergauf ist und wie gut allgemein die verarbeitung, der service und die funktionalität von bionicon ist.
ist ja jetzt nicht so eine komerzschmiede wie cube. fahre selber derzeitig noch n 140mm ghost amr 7500 plus. suche aber ein bike mit ordentlichen reservern für lange touren auch bergauf, mit dem ich es bergab RISCHTISCH krachen lassen kann

Was sagt ihr? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Mentor (20. April 2010)

Also das ist ja wieder so ne Sache.
Das wichtigste vorweg-ob das Ironwood Dir für Deine Belange taugt-kann nur eine Testfahrt entscheiden. (Testivals werden hier im Forum angeboten,Dein Bionicon Dealer kann Dir vor Ort aber sicher auch mit Testrädern unter die Arme greifen, auch Tests bei Bionicon direkt sind nach Absprache möglich.)

Du musst aber sicher Deinen genauen Einsatzbereich für Dich selbst genauer definieren.Willst Du mehr Touren und technische Trails fahren oder möchtest Du Deinen Zweitwohnsitz im nächsten Bikepark eintragen lassen. Es bergab richtig krachen zu lassen ist nicht wirklich eine genau Umschreibung Deines Fahrkönnens oder Stils .
(es kracht auch heftig wenn Bike und Fahrer in ne Fichte einschlagen   ).

Je mehr Deine Tendenz in Richtung Downhill geht-desto mehr ist das Ironwood für Dich die richtige Entscheidung.

Möchtest Du auch lange Touren oder mal einen AlpenX fahren währen vieleicht Supershuttle,Supershuttle FR,Tesla oder ev. auch ein Edison die richtige Wahl.Je genauer Du das für Dich selbst absteckst, desto zufriedener bist Du dann am Ende mit Deinem neuen Bike.
Zum Service kann ich nur sagen, das ich bei Bionicon noch nie enttäuscht wurde. (und ich bin echt pingelig was das angeht) Eben weil es eben nicht eine riesen "Komerzschmiede" ist, sind die Wege kurz und meistens reicht schon ein kleiner Anruf in der Technik um ein Problem zu lösen. Die Verarbeitung der Bikes rechtfertigt auf jeden Fall die Preise der Bikes.

Fragen zur Funktionalität des Bionicon Systems beantworten am besten die Videos auf Youtube oder auf Bionicon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (20. April 2010)

Ironwood


----------



## DI EM OH (20. April 2010)

vielen dank für eure antworten. ich suche ein bike mit bergziegengenen, dass ich auf singletrails auch bergauf fahren könnte und ohne materialangst drops (bis 3m), downhills und hart verblockten trails bergab bewegen kann. will mich in diesem fred nicht länger darüber auslassen. ich benutz deshalb noch ein wenig die sufu. ihr habt mir aber schon gut geholfen. thx


----------



## pustrerguide.it (23. April 2010)

mein bionicon auf trailsuche


----------



## guruW (23. April 2010)

da findet man ja die ostereier noch schneller! 

aber interessehalber, sag doch mal, ab wann man bei euch die waldtrails auch ohne bretter befahren kann.

greez guru


----------



## pustrerguide.it (23. April 2010)

hallo guru,

bis ca 1600 auf sonnenseite ist eigentlich alles schneefrei, aber ab und zu im schnee rumspinnen macht ja auch spass.

Manni


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. April 2010)

Ironwood in Osternohe geschossen


----------



## Stanislaw (28. April 2010)

Hier mal nen Ironwood mit SRAM Hammerschmidt und einem VELTEC V-TWO Laufradsatz von meinem Kumpel Markus. 
Ich warte noch auf die B-Box, die ist ja leider noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Mentor (28. April 2010)

Hammer Geil... das Teil um es mit den Worten der Jugend auszudrücken 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne absenkbare Sattelstütze und das Bike ist perfekt.
Dann hast Du komplett alle Inovationen der Letzten Jahre auf einem Haufen.


----------



## FRbiker (30. April 2010)

Hier mal zwei unscharfe Bilder, die scharfen sind in meiner Galerie. Ein SS in Aktion Fahrer dürfte klar sein
Ich wünsch allen ein schön 1Mai


----------



## montageständer (30. April 2010)

ich dachte das ist nen fahrrad und kein flugrad
coole aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (1. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön, das untere ist Willingen richtig?


----------



## FRbiker (1. Mai 2010)

montageständer: Es hat aber hervorragende Flugeigenschaften

Totoxl: Ja die sind beide aus Willingen! ist ganz schön da, ich bin jetzt das zweite mal da gewesen.

hier noch eins für die Galerie


----------



## renton_berlin (1. Mai 2010)

In scharf noch viel besser!


----------



## FRbiker (2. Mai 2010)

thanx


----------



## mäxx__ (3. Mai 2010)

Haben am Samstag trotz bescheidenm Wetter eine Tour mit den Kindern zu Oma+Opa unternommen.
Ich hatte den Kurzen samt Bike an der Aligatorstange hinter mir.

Gut, dass die Jungs lieber bei den Grosseltern übernachten wollten, so konnten wir wenigstens den ein oder anderen Trail richtig geniessen.


Nach 42km


----------



## guruW (3. Mai 2010)

hi mäxx,
so, wie dein großer loslegt, wird er eh später mal ein Racer! 
greez guru


----------



## mäxx__ (3. Mai 2010)

@guruW

das glaube ich auch, er ist zwar erst 9, aber er will mit seinem Bike jede Treppe und sonstige knifflige Abfahrt runter.
Und das Beste ist, das er mit seinem 24" Rad ein erstaunlich hohes und konstantes Tempo fährt - da muss ich ihn aber schon auch manchmal bremsen


----------



## guruW (3. Mai 2010)

solange DU ihn noch bremst und nicht das gelände, gehts ja noch...

jaja, die kids sind schon zu beneiden, wachsen mit den dingern auf und werden uns schon als halbwüchsige aber auch sowas um die ohren fahrn...

greez guru


----------



## FRbiker (3. Mai 2010)

Mäxx ganz der Papa dein Junge wa!! Es kommt der Tag da wir er dich alt aussehen lassen.

Hier mal zwei Bionicon`s die beim Bike Festival Gardasee dabei waren, die Bilder sind vom Ergebnisse und Video vom Enduro Rennen (Thread)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (3. Mai 2010)

mäxx ist voll der familien-paparazzi  ! da flieht sogar schon der kleine...
am besten finde ich aber die geschnauften worte an der steigung:
mittretten janek!


----------



## robby (4. Mai 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bionicon`s die beim Bike Festival Gardasee dabei waren, die Bilder sind vom Ergebnisse und Video vom Enduro Rennen (Thread)


Bei den beiden Fahrern handelt es sich um Berny Stroll (Nr. 59) und Susann Oehring (Nr. 60) von powdertrails.de. Berny kam vor Berrecloth auf Platz 16, Suse auf Platz 3. Glückwunsch und Respekt, ich selbst wäre da nicht mal heil unten angekommen. Noch nicht! Denn Ende des Monats gehts mit Berny und Susann nach Bozen auf Freeridetour. Freu mich schon von den beiden ordentlich was zu lernen . Anbei noch ein Foto von Suse in Action.


----------



## mäxx__ (4. Mai 2010)

montageständer" data-source="post: 7115397"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> mäxx ist voll der familien-paparazzi  ! da flieht sogar schon der kleine...
> am besten finde ich aber die geschnauften worte an der steigung:
> mittretten janek!



"mittreten YANNIK!", ist kein polnisches Kind))
(wg. Janek)

Bildlich sah das so aus:
Ich aufm Hardtail -dann kam die Alligatorstange samt 18"-Kinderrad mit einem 25kg "schweren" Yannik.
In der Ebene vorne 3.Blatt - kurz vor der Steigung vorne aufs 2 Kettenblatt runter geschaltet - links den Lenker und rechts die Kompaktknipse in der Videofunktion.....;


----------



## guruW (4. Mai 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> "mittreten YANNIK!", ist kein polnisches Kind))



wo hast du es denn dann erworben??? 

duck und wech, guru


----------



## montageständer (4. Mai 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> "mittreten YANNIK!", ist kein polnisches Kind))
> (wg. Janek)



 sorry ...
aber du schnaufst da so sehr das die aussprache etwas untergeht !

aber so wie du das bildlich beschreibst solltest du mal deiner frau/freundin die kamera geben. ich habe den verdacht das wäre noch lustiger an der stelle gewesen (und deine familie fühlt sich dann mal nicht verfolgt )


----------



## Promontorium (4. Mai 2010)

montageständer" data-source="post: 7117312"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> sorry ...
> aber du schnaufst da so sehr das die aussprache etwas untergeht !
> 
> aber so wie du das bildlich beschreibst solltest du mal deiner frau/freundin die kamera geben. ich habe den verdacht das wäre noch lustiger an der stelle gewesen (und deine familie fühlt sich dann mal nicht verfolgt )



He Du montageständer Du,

beleidige nisch mein Bruda. Isch weiß, wo Dein Haus wohnt!

@Bruda: Geil. Is bei Pürten, oder? Und soo schnaufen tuste da nicht, ah geh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatrider (4. Mai 2010)

Hey ihr Brüder (Promo u. Mäxx)

fährt einer von euch oder beide am 14. oder 15. Mai zur Hausmesse von Bionicon?
Wir wollten evtl. wenn das Wetter paßt hin.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Günther,

ja, hab's eventuell tatsächlich vor.

Haste meine Mail oder Rück-SMS vorgestern bekommen???

Wenn, dann eher am 15.. Florian hat am 14. Erstkommunion.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Mai 2010)

montageständer" data-source="post: 7115397"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> mäxx ist voll der familien-paparazzi



Stimmt sogar im Prinzip, er ist von Beruf Fotograf.

@Bruda: Für die Kompaktknipse erstaunlich "gute" Qualität, wie ich finde!


----------



## guruW (4. Mai 2010)

bin am donnerstag (tour mit arne) und am samstag vor ort, wenns wetter passt. 
greez guru


----------



## robby (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn Ihr schon keine Bilder mehr habt, dann macht bitte wenigstens welche bei der Hausmesse...


----------



## FRbiker (5. Mai 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Bei den beiden Fahrern handelt es sich um Berny Stroll (Nr. 59) und Susann Oehring (Nr. 60) von powdertrails.de. Berny kam vor Berrecloth auf Platz 16, Suse auf Platz 3. Glückwunsch und Respekt, ich selbst wäre da nicht mal heil unten angekommen. Noch nicht! Denn Ende des Monats gehts mit Berny und Susann nach Bozen auf Freeridetour. Freu mich schon von den beiden ordentlich was zu lernen . Anbei noch ein Foto von Suse in Action.




Dann spitz mal die Ohren und wenn du wieder da bist will ich auch so Fotos von dir sehen


----------



## schpiedie (25. Mai 2010)

Fast keine Golden Willows hier... 
Jetzt mein (damals noch jungfräuliches) scandium.
Einziges Tuningteil ist der Flite SLR.

Keine Ahnung warum es das pic 90° dreht beim hochladen...

Egal, hab das Teil gerade durch Südtirol geschaukelt, gegen Nerve XC 9 hat es geglänzt, der Neid auf den "netten orangenen Knopf" war groß!!


----------



## 4mate (25. Mai 2010)

.

.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (25. Mai 2010)

schpiedie schrieb:


> Fast keine Golden Willows hier...
> ........, der Neid auf den "netten orangenen Knopf" war groß!!



Dann schau mal hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/24595

CU, Tom


----------



## VAN HALEN (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hätt´auch noch eines :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. Mai 2010)

...hier mal 2 Touren-Bilder aus'm Zittauer... 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/654298 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/654307


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2010)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...hier mal 2 Touren-Bilder aus'm Zittauer...



Das war die Stelle die ich meinte unterm Töpfer, kurz danach kommt der kleine Drop.


----------



## robby (26. Mai 2010)

Bei ebay wird gerade ein *rotes Supershuttle* versteigert. Sowas sieht man selten. Da ich mir jedoch nicht sicher bin, ob man Privatfotos aus aktuellen Internetauktionen veröffentlichen darf, stelle ich einfach mal den Link ein. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Promontorium (26. Mai 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Bei ebay wird gerade ein *rotes Supershuttle* versteigert. Sowas sieht man selten. Da ich mir jedoch nicht sicher bin, ob man Privatfotos aus aktuellen Internetauktionen veröffentlichen darf, stelle ich einfach mal den Link ein. Sicher ist sicher.



Da finde ich, ganz ehrlich, unsere Farbe des SS auf den ersten Blick schöner.
Und der erste Eindruck ist ja selten der Schlechteste. Vielleicht aber auch nur Gewohnheit bzw. ungewohnte Farbe bei dem Bike. Müßte man im Original sehen!


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2010)

meine Meinung: sieht voll besch******en aus....


----------



## hamsteralex (27. Mai 2010)

Es gibt Fahrzeuge die MÜSSEN rot sein: Ferrari, Ducati, Feuerwehrautos...

Das SS gehört definitv nicht dazu...


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Totoxl (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde das rot eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## nosewheely (6. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/664736

tesla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom2711 (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

das neue Edison meiner besseren Hälfte:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/664838

11,65 kg incl. Pedale ist ganz ok denke ich 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## KaiKaisen (6. Juni 2010)

tom2711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das neue Edison meiner besseren Hälfte:
> 
> ...



Das mal ne Ansage


----------



## Promontorium (6. Juni 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Das mal ne Ansage



Oller Schwede, aber ehrlich!!!


----------



## Skwal (6. Juni 2010)

Die Hörnchen gehen ja mal garnicht...


----------



## Promontorium (6. Juni 2010)

Skwal schrieb:


> Die Hörnchen gehen ja mal garnicht...



Ganz oller Schwede, aber ganz ehrlich!


----------



## montageständer (6. Juni 2010)

man kann sagen das rad ist in der tat ein unikat...vor allem wegen der hörnchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (6. Juni 2010)

Mit anderen Reifen und Pedalen sieht die Sache aber wieder anders aus...
Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Gewicht. 
Um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich denn? 
Welche Änderungen hast Du vorgenommen?


----------



## tom2711 (6. Juni 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Mit anderen Reifen und Pedalen sieht die Sache aber wieder anders aus...
> Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Gewicht.
> Um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich denn?
> Welche Änderungen hast Du vorgenommen?


 
Hallo,
Es war ein Neuaufbau:
Bionicon Edison Framekit Größe S, Chris King Naben, ZTR Crest Felgen, Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo 2.25 (tubeless), Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Shimano XTR Umwerfer, Sram X0 Schaltung, XTR Kurbel, Magura Marta Bremse, Sram PG 990 grün, KMC X9SL, Tune RH1 grün, Tune AC 16/17 grün, Selle Italia Flite, Inzwischen VP-196 Pedale (+ 40 g). Die ersten waren nix.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. Juni 2010)

Mad East Enduro Altenberg:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/666532


----------



## FRbiker (9. Juni 2010)

sehr fein


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2010)

ich find ja bilder rein net nur links
bei dem tesla geht der sattel mal  gar net




aber mich würd mal die tretlagerhöhe interesieren 
uphill=
dh=


----------



## häri__ (15. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Bionicon Reiter,

hier mal mein altes Edison:


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2010)

einwenig klein, das Pic.
Lade es doch ins Album, und verlinke es hier, so daß man es sieht


----------



## 08-15 (15. Juni 2010)

Mein GW in GAP. Nächstes Mal dann etwas formatfüllender


----------



## 4mate (15. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> einwenig klein, das Pic.
> Lade es doch ins Album, und verlinke es hier, so daß man es sieht



Es ist im Album, aber er muss noch üben...!

BB-Code ein-/ausblenden, gewünschte Größe kopieren und _*direkt*_ in den Beitrag einfügen


----------



## häri__ (15. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2010)

hehe, na also, geht doch


----------



## guruW (15. Juni 2010)

@häri @08-15
schöne bilder!


----------



## montageständer (15. Juni 2010)

genau das denke ich mir auch grade *seufz-träum*


----------



## mäxx__ (15. Juni 2010)

Noch was vom letztjährigen AlpenX.

Es ging rauf auf den Tarscherpass.
Nachdem wir uns den Bauch mit Spaghetti und Apfelstrudel samt Cappucino vollgeschlagen hatten, ging es auf einer 500hm langen steilen Schotterpiste zum Pass auf 2482m.
Anfangs konnten wir noch fahren, dann nur noch schieben, später dann war tragen angesagt.
Aber das gehört halt auch zu nem Alpencross.


----------



## robby (15. Juni 2010)

Genau das richtige Detail stimmungsvoll in Szene gesetzt, gefällt mir. 
Und hat sogar die richtige Farbe


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2010)

hehe, jetzt, drum du es sagst  ... das berühmt-berüchtigte Knöpfchen


----------



## mäxx__ (16. Juni 2010)

Eng wars, aber machbar!




Auffahrt vun sur En zum Val d` uina


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2010)

nice....wie groß bist du? ca. 1.80?
Größe M oder L?


----------



## Resibiker (16. Juni 2010)

tom2711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das neue Edison meiner besseren Hälfte:
> 
> ...


Das Gewicht von Deinem Edison wurmt mich ein bischen.

Mein Edison in M mit leicteren reifen leiteren bremsen leichterem getriebe wiegt +/- 12,70kg Auf felgen,stütze und rahmen gewint mann kein kilo
Oder wigst du Bikes auf der Personen Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (16. Juni 2010)

was n das für ne geile stelle da auf dem ersten bild vom mäxx. ab spätestens 20 kmh sollte man da wohl nicht mehr blinzeln und ne ruhige hand haben


----------



## tom2711 (16. Juni 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Das Gewicht von Deinem Edison wurmt mich ein bischen.
> 
> Mein Edison in M mit leicteren reifen leiteren bremsen leichterem getriebe wiegt +/- 12,70kg Auf felgen,stütze und rahmen gewint mann kein kilo
> Oder wigst du Bikes auf der Personen Waage?


 
Das Rad wurde beim Händler gewogen.
Leichtere Reifen als 465g ? Welche hast Du denn? 
Der Laufradsatz wiegt 1,4 kg. Du hast leichtere Bremsen als die Magura Marta mit 160-er Scheiben? X0 Schaltung? KMC X9SL Kette? Tune AC 16/17 Spanner? XTR Kurbel und Umwerfer? Sram PG 990?
Werde nächste oder übernächste Woche mal mein Rad wiegen. Ist ein Edison LTD Größe M mit fast gleicher Ausstattung, allerdings mit 200g schwereren LRS (aber mit Clavicula Kurbel). Mal sehen, sollte etwa gleich schwer sein.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Resibiker (16. Juni 2010)

Hi Thomas,
Ich Fahre den Schwalbe NN 2.25 540gr mit NoTubes ZTR Arch Felgen 1622gr (der RR in tubless wiegt 650gr der normale  hat 465gr) die Bremsen sind die 2010ner The One mit 180 2 teiligen scheiben die Schaltung ist komplett XX (Kurbel garnitur noch nicht montiert warte seit einem Monat auf die Truvativ XX mit 166 Q factor) zur zeit meine alte XT Kurbel. Actuelles gewicht 12960gr. Gut die Gravity Sattelstütze schlägt mit 515gr richtig auf die Wage aber der komfort ist nicht aufzuwiegen.
Grüße
Gérard


----------



## tom2711 (16. Juni 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> Ich Fahre den Schwalbe NN 2.25 540gr mit NoTubes ZTR Arch Felgen 1622gr (der RR in tubless wiegt 650gr der normale hat 465gr) die Bremsen sind die 2010ner The One mit 180 2 teiligen scheiben die Schaltung ist komplett XX (Kurbel garnitur noch nicht montiert warte seit einem Monat auf die Truvativ XX mit 166 Q factor) zur zeit meine alte XT Kurbel. Actuelles gewicht 12960gr. Gut die Gravity Sattelstütze schlägt mit 515gr richtig auf die Wage aber der komfort ist nicht aufzuwiegen.
> Grüße
> Gérard


 
Hi,
naja, bzgl. des Gewichtsunterschieds: 
Kurbel -200
Reifen -200 (das Rad meiner Frau hat die "normalen" RR mit Milch)
Laufräder: -200
Sattelstütze -300
Dann bin ich schon bei fast einem Kilo.
Hinzu kommt evtl. Kleinkram wie Größe S, Kette, Kassette, evtl Pedale, Schnellspanner, Züge, etc... Das könnte leicht nochmal 300 Gramm ausmachen.
Bremsen und Schaltung sollten etwa gleich sein
Dann passt es ja in etwa.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## racer01 (16. Juni 2010)

hier mal meine Diva

ein wenig Schlammig 





und mal sauber


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2010)

ein Bike muß einfach schlammig sein  ... nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (17. Juni 2010)

@damage0099

bin ca. 1,77m und Rahmen ist ein "L"


----------



## Oigi (17. Juni 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ein Bike muß einfach schlammig sein  ... nice!




Puuhh, noch einer wie ich.

Ich werde immer angezaehlt bei uns, dass meine Boecke immer so moddrig sind.


----------



## robby (17. Juni 2010)

@racer01: Neuer Sattel? Modell und Erfahrung? Sieht ein wenig unkonventionell aus.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> @damage0099
> 
> bin ca. 1,77m und Rahmen ist ein "L"



aha, sieht stimmig aus 



Oigi schrieb:


> Puuhh, noch einer wie ich.
> 
> Ich werde immer angezaehlt bei uns, dass meine Boecke immer so moddrig sind.



hehe, ich auch.....aber ich putze meine nur, wenn's sich gewichtsmäßig lohnt  ....also seeeeeeeeeeeeehr selten...außer natürlich Züge / Dämpfer / Gabel / Kette / Schaltwerk


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Juni 2010)




----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2010)

sehr leckere Fotos


----------



## 08-15 (17. Juni 2010)

sowas auf dem ersten Pic nennt man, glaub ich, eine "Schlüsselstelle"


----------



## racer01 (17. Juni 2010)

robby schrieb:


> @racer01: Neuer Sattel? Modell und Erfahrung? Sieht ein wenig unkonventionell aus.



Hi Robby,

ja stimmt sieht ein wenig seltsam aus, ist aber sehr angenehm im Schritt. Den Sattel gibt es in zwei Ausführungen, Kunstleder und Leder.
Hersteller weiß ich grad nicht müsste ich im Keller nachschauen.

Das ich einen neuen Anker verbaut habe ist dir natürlich nicht aufgefallen 

Grüße


----------



## robby (17. Juni 2010)

@KaiKaisen: Erinnert mich mit den weißen Protektoren ein bisschen an die *Stormtrooper* aus StarWars 


08-15 schrieb:


> sowas auf dem ersten Pic nennt man, glaub ich, eine "Schlüsselstelle"


 Ich mag Schlüsselstellen. Allerdings meide ich jene Stellen, an denen bereits Kreuze angebracht sind... 





racer01 schrieb:


> Das ich einen neuen Anker verbaut habe ist dir natürlich nicht aufgefallen


Du wirst lachen, aber DOCH:


			
				racer01 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe:Formula the One kompl. mit 180 er Scheiben, Neuwertig, frisch von Formula überholt,


Wie könnte man den Verkauf einer frisch überholten The One übersehen? 
Und vor allem: Wie kann man DIE Bremse nur verkaufen...?!


----------



## racer01 (17. Juni 2010)

robby schrieb:


> @KaiKaisen: Erinnert mich mit den weißen Protektoren ein bisschen an die *Stormtrooper* aus StarWars   Ich mag Schlüsselstellen. Allerdings meide ich jene Stellen, an denen bereits Kreuze angebracht sind... Du wirst lachen, aber DOCH:
> 
> Wie könnte man den Verkauf einer frisch überholten The One übersehen?
> Und vor allem: Wie kann man DIE Bremse nur verkaufen...?!



weil es einfach bessere Bremsen gibt......und was für eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchkoenig (18. Juni 2010)

racer01 schrieb:


> weil es einfach bessere Bremsen gibt



Ich kann nicht verstehn das die One immer so hoch gelobt wird! Im vergleich zu meiner Hope hat sie auf jedenfall total abgelosed. Nach einem halben Jahr hab ich wieder meine Moto montiert und die One wird verkauft.


----------



## racer01 (18. Juni 2010)

milchkoenig schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehn das die One immer so hoch gelobt wird! Im vergleich zu meiner Hope hat sie auf jedenfall total abgelosed. Nach einem halben Jahr hab ich wieder meine Moto montiert und die One wird verkauft.



jetzt bin ich aber froh das ich nicht der einzige bin der die Meinung hat.....ich habe mich auch immer auf die Test verlassen........

Hope stand bei mir auch auf dem Zettel, ist auch eine gute Wahl


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2010)

ich schwankte auch zw. der One und der Code....letztere ists geworden und zählt wirklich als Anker


----------



## häri__ (19. Juni 2010)

Hier noch 2 Fotos von letztem Jahr:


----------



## criso (19. Juni 2010)

ja irre, wo warst denn da??


----------



## häri__ (19. Juni 2010)

War in den Ötztaler Alpen.. auf den Similaun sind wir.
Vorn ist der Niederjochferner.

Gruß Hari


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. Juni 2010)

...hier mal wieder ein unscharfes Action-Bild...
...Bikepark Braunlage, heute...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/676471


----------



## FRbiker (20. Juni 2010)

wat isn ds für ein Bike.? sieht so nach Tessla aus. In Braunlage war ich vorletztes Wochenende auch.. bin dann voll bescheuert auf die Fre""e gefallen und hab mir die Muskeln an meiner Schulter gezerrt..


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. Juni 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> wat isn ds für ein Bike.?


 ...immer noch mein SS.FR. Ansonsten "Gute Genesung", mich hats gestern am O-Kopf auch unsanft aufs Hüftgelenk gelegt... laufen is schwierig, aber biken geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (20. Juni 2010)

Danke! dir auch...


----------



## mäxx__ (21. Juni 2010)

Abfahrtstrail vom Pasubio di Rabbi



Auffahrt zur Bodenalpe/Ischgl



Abfahrt vom Fimbernpass nach Griosch


----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2010)

sehr schöne Fotos.....bekommt man richtig Lust auf's biken


----------



## hipster (28. Juni 2010)

Je mehr Kilometer ich mit dieser Kiste mache, desto mehr liebe ich das Fahrgefühl auf dem Suppershuttle!





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/681287


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juli 2010)

Sonntags in Davos, Sonne am Rhinerhorn:







Und auf dem Weissfluhjoch, Untergrund farblich passend zum Bionocon plus Fahrerin





Grüße!


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juli 2010)

hehe, an beiden war ich mein's auch Gassi-fahren letztes Jahr...ohne Schnee jedoch.
Werde in 2 Wochen auch wieder irgendwo dort in der Gegend sein 

Leider schaff ich es vor lauter Grinsen nie, die Cam auszupacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (20. Juli 2010)

so nen ganz klein bisschen schnee würde ich jetzt im moment auch gerne wieder nehmen


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juli 2010)

wie bitte???? hatte wir nicht erst gefühlte 13 Monate Schnee????????


----------



## montageständer (20. Juli 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> wie bitte???? hatte wir nicht erst gefühlte 13 Monate Schnee????????


ja aber so um mal nen bisschen abzukühlen paßt das schon  
ich will ja auch nicht dauerschnee und minusgrade


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juli 2010)

ahso, ok, 5 min, das geht....


----------



## Promontorium (28. Juli 2010)

So, ist zwar schon von Anfang des Jahres auf einer Tour entlang der Innleiten (und unspektakulär) - aber wenn ich schon ein Bionicon fahre, gehört's auch hier rein!!!


----------



## nosewheely (29. Juli 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/697573


----------



## Promontorium (29. Juli 2010)

nosewheely schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/697573



Oh, auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## guruW (29. Juli 2010)

@promontorium
ein supershuttle passt in jede umgebung perfekt 
greez guru


----------



## Mentor (2. August 2010)

kleines Update....


----------



## Helltone (2. August 2010)

Mentor schrieb:


> kleines Update....



Rutscht du bei der Sattelstellung nicht immer mit den Knien auf den Boden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentor (2. August 2010)

Helltone schrieb:


> Rutscht du bei der Sattelstellung nicht immer mit den Knien auf den Boden ?



Najaaaa...nö!!!
Das Problem ist nicht der Winkel des Sattels sondern die verstellbare
Sattelstütze...so sitz ich mit den A**** -Knochen direkt hinten auf der breiten Stelle des Sattels.Das ist sozusagen eine Kompromissstellung. Mit dem Winkel komm ich klar egal wie weit die Stütze draußen oder drinne ist.
Sieht auf dem Bild vieleicht auch etwas extremer aus als in real


----------



## damage0099 (2. August 2010)

jo wahnsinn...wie kann man so sitzen????


----------



## Mentor (2. August 2010)

des täuscht durchs Bild... schaut ma unter meinen Fotos... mein Sattel ist normal mit der Wasserwage gradgesetzt. Auf dem Bild merkt man auch net richtig das das Vorderrad tiefer steht als das Hinterrad  das sorgt glaub zusätzlich für Verwirrung. Muss nachher ma eins auf Asphalt machen...dann sieht mas besser


----------



## el comandante (2. August 2010)

Mentor schrieb:


> Najaaaa...nö!!!
> Das Problem ist nicht der Winkel des Sattels sondern die verstellbare
> Sattelstütze...so sitz ich mit den A**** -Knochen direkt hinten auf der breiten Stelle des Sattels.Das ist sozusagen eine Kompromissstellung. Mit dem Winkel komm ich klar egal wie weit die Stütze draußen oder drinne ist.
> Sieht auf dem Bild vieleicht auch etwas extremer aus als in real


Sitzknochenabstand richtig messen und dazu passenden Sattel besorgen (...aber kein sQ-lab!)


----------



## -white-rush- (2. August 2010)

So unsre Bikes nachm Einsatz in Saalbach....


----------



## robby (2. August 2010)

Mentor schrieb:


> ...mein Sattel ist normal mit der Wasserwage gradgesetzt...


Im Downhill-Modus...? 
Aber mal im ernst: Die Pedalen finde ich klasse, passt gut zum Turbo Booster.


----------



## Mentor (3. August 2010)

Hanoiii Robby...
also vorneweg als es seinerzeit um den Austausch des Sofas auf meinem Bike ging, war ich brav in VS bei Tour und hab tatsächlich an so einem SQ Lab Hocker nach der "ziehmichpressmich Methode" den Abstand meiner Bobbesknochen bestimmen lassen...
Ergebnis war das die Jungs mir zu einem 140er Sattel geraten haben.
Ich hab mich dann aus Stabilitätsgründen für den Yutaak ohne Gel (Männer....keine Memmen) entschieden.
Diese Entscheidung habe ich bisher noch nicht bereut und ich bin (jep mit dem Bike) auch schon viele Touren über 100km/Tag gefahren.
Sodele dann hab ich den Sattel auf meine KS i950 geschraubt,die richtige Höhe für ebenes Gelände ermittelt,den Sattel mit der Wasserwage ins Wasser gesetzt und Handfest angezogen.
Danach mit der "Lot durchs Knie Methode" (das tut in Echt gaaarnich so weh wie man das hier etz so liest) den richtigen Abstand zum Lenker hin bestimmt und gut is.

Ich denke das ich das so schon richtig gemacht hab.... oder Jungs???? Ich mein sonst würd ich seit Jahrzehnten falsch aufm Radl sitzen... des glaub ich ja ehrlichgesacht nich 

Also Spass beiseite man siehts auf dem Bild glaub echt nicht richtig, aber das Hinterrad steht um einiges höher als das Vordere und ich glaub deshalb täuscht das etwas...ich hab gestern abend nomma gemessen er war ein minimales Stückchen aus dem Wasser also fast wagerecht.

_und wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten....._


----------



## souldriver (7. August 2010)

Ich und Golden Brown im Harz:



Foto: Anto


----------



## Stef70 (8. August 2010)

Mal ein paar Bilder von mir und meiner Freundin aus`m Vinschgau:



 





 




...will wieder Urlaub!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (8. August 2010)




----------



## mäxx__ (17. August 2010)

War 3 Tage im Bayerischen-Böhmischen Wald unterwegs.
Auf dem Weg zum Dreisesselhaus haben wir diesen 3km langen Trail entdeckt, der anscheinend überwiegend von Wanderern genutzt wird - den Blicken der Ausflügler zu urteilen.





Das war die harmloseste Stelle, an der ich überhaupt ans Fotografieren dachte.
Ging dann erst richtig verblockt und eng abwärts weiter...


----------



## 08-15 (17. August 2010)

1 Kommentar, 3 Fragen

Geiles Photo! Hätten die Bioniker einen Kalender, das gehörte da rein

wie macht man sowas, vorher freistellen?
Vermute adobe, oder?
Zeitaufwand?


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2010)

wenn das mal nicht ein app called "ColorSplash" war


----------



## Mentor (18. August 2010)

super Bild!!!


----------



## Promontorium (18. August 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> wenn das mal nicht ein app called "ColorSplash" war


 
Wieso so kompliziert???
Schwarz-Weiß-Foto als Poster (2x1,5 m) an die Wand, mit Wasserfarbe ausmalen, abfotografieren, reinstellen - fertig. Ne, Bruda?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2010)

Hehe.mitm iPhone brauchst ca 10-20 min,je nach dem, was du für Wurstfinger hast. Gibt aber auch ähnliche Progis für Win.
Photoshop mit freistellen usw. dauert ja ewig, auch wenn mans kann.


----------



## look kg 481 (19. August 2010)

Lange hat gedauert bis ich mich zu was neuem (das canyon hatte nun echmal ausgedient) durchgerungen habe, konnte das Tesla hier und ein GW probefahren und habe mich nach einigen Hin und her für das Tesla entscheiden weil die Performance der Gaben deutlich besser war und sich die 160mm am HB irgendwie souveräner angefühlt haben.

Die Bergauf Qualitäten sehe ich immernoch gemischt, das GW wippt deutlich mehr aber hat ne min genausogute Traktion wie das Tesla.

Lenkunk beim GW ist "neutraler" dafür geht das Tesla bergab echt besser, also ich fühle ich sicherer damit.


Heute dann der Teileumbau und nun stehts fahrfertig für morgen da, (btw egal wie das Wetter wir es wird gefahren!!!)







EDIT: Zugverlegung werde ich wohl nochmal angehen und schöner machen, sehe gerade auf dem Bild dass das ein ziemlicher Verhau geworden ist ...


----------



## tomtomtom333 (19. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Heute dann der Teileumbau und nun stehts fahrfertig für morgen da, (btw egal wie das Wetter wir es wird gefahren!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...nettes Rad - fetttttere Schlappen wie Fat Albert etc. könnten  Dein Grinsen ev. noch um 1-2 cm verbreitern?! CU Tom


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Lange hat gedauert bis ich mich zu was neuem (das canyon hatte nun echmal ausgedient) durchgerungen habe, konnte das Tesla hier und ein GW probefahren und habe mich nach einigen Hin und her für das Tesla entscheiden weil die Performance der Gaben deutlich besser war und sich die 160mm am HB irgendwie souveräner angefühlt haben.
> 
> Die Bergauf Qualitäten sehe ich immernoch gemischt, das GW wippt deutlich mehr aber hat ne min genausogute Traktion wie das Tesla.
> 
> ...



sehr fein... wäre wohl auch meine nächste Wahl falls mein Eddi mal nimmer
mag.


----------



## look kg 481 (19. August 2010)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> ...nettes Rad - fetttttere Schlappen wie Fat Albert etc. könnten  Dein Grinsen ev. noch um 1-2 cm verbreitern?! CU Tom



Da hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht und auch mal big Betty probiert, aber die rollen ja mal GAR NICHT 

Da sind momentan 2.4er drauf und der Racing Ralph hinten ist ok für den "Sommer"; Traktion ausreichend, vorn der Rocket Ron rollt auch noch gut und greift, wobei ich da schon die Grenzen gemerkt habe.

Was wären denn Empfehlungen wenn man mal nicht ins Schwalbe Regal greifen will UND es auch noch einigermassen Rollen sollte UND min 2.4 breit ist.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. August 2010)

Also ich kann jetzt keine wirkliche Empfehlung für dich aussprechen. Aber Der Big Betty find ich eigentlich nicht so einen guten Reifen wenn man nicht grade auf trockenen Felsen unterwegs ist. Der Nobby Nic taugt aus meiner sicht auch nichts.
Breite ist aus meiner Sicht aber auch nicht alles. Grade beim Tesla wo man hinten eh kaum Platz hat.

Ich denke ein Fat Albert Performance würde dem Rad gut stehen und kostet nicht die Welt. 

Wenn es mehr gripp haben soll gehts in Richtung Maxxis Minion/Highroller. Aber die sind keine Leichtlaufwunder.


----------



## Mentor (19. August 2010)

Tolles Bike.....1a!!!
Breit,Rollen und min 2.4 breit? Also ich fahr da nach einigen Diskusionen in einem anderen Threat nach wie vor den Fat Albert und habs bisher noch nie bereut. Er ist eben ein echt guter Kompromiss für alle Lebenslagen....


----------



## Masberg (19. August 2010)

maxxis highroller vorn / maxxis minion in 2.5 hinten
nach vielem probieren meine erste wahl
Fat Albert aus dem Schwalbe Sortiment sind sicher auch i.O
aber das hier sollte kein reifenfred werden...
Nur sind das alles keine Rollreifen im Vgl zu rocket ron, wobei sich mir da schon die Frage der Kombination mit Tesla und deinem Einsatzgebiet stellt.


----------



## hipster (19. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Was wären denn Empfehlungen wenn man mal nicht ins Schwalbe Regal greifen will UND es auch noch einigermassen Rollen sollte UND min 2.4 breit ist.


 
Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 (AM) oder 2.6 (DH/FR) - hat letzterer überhaupt Platz im Tesla?


----------



## esta (19. August 2010)

ich krieg höchstwahrscheinlich morgen nen packet wo 2x Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 zoll drinn is, ich werds nach nach probefahrt mal posten. hatte vorher nobby nic und die sind im enduro einsatz schnell an ihren grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomtom333 (19. August 2010)

Mentor schrieb:


> Tolles Bike.....1a!!!
> Breit,Rollen und min 2.4 breit? Also ich fahr da nach einigen Diskusionen in einem anderen Threat nach wie vor den Fat Albert und habs bisher noch nie bereut. Er ist eben ein echt guter Kompromiss für alle Lebenslagen....



Solange es nicht um ein XC-Race geht, finde ich dass der Rollwiderstand NICHT das entscheidende ist. Es geht doch sonst wohl mehr um SPASS?!

Mit den Schwalbe Reifen hab ich  eigentlich nur auf TROCKENEM Untergrund gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sobald es feucht wird hat die Triple Nano Compound Mischung NULL Halt und wird unberechenbar (Ausnahme: alter BIG BETTY mit Goey Gluey-Misching war aber auch im Feuchten super). 

Den Fat Albert nehme ich halt wenn ich nicht weiss was auf mich zukommt(Länge und Art des Ausflugs, Untergrund, ...) da er ein recht guter Kompromiss ist und aus meiner Sicht für sein Können gut rollt.

Ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Grip, Rollwiderstand und Volumen soll der NEUE Continental Mountain King 2,4 (NEUES PROFIL 2011) sein. Hat gerade erst einige Tests gewonnen. Ist einen Versuch wert und für Dich ev. die richtige Wahl.

Wenn ich RICHTIG GRIP brauche fahr ich mit einem Specialized Chunder SX 2,3 (bei erhöhtem Rollwiderstand). ISt seit 1/2 Jahr mein Lieblingsreifen im härteren Gelände. Ein guter Kompromiss ist auch der ONZA IBEX DH 2,4 (Mittelweiche Mischung, sehr gutes Profil, mittleres Gewicht, mittlerer Rollwiderstand).


----------



## esta (19. August 2010)

so packet is doch heute gekommen, bike discount is ganz schön fix, Maxxis Ardent 2,4.
rollen unwesentlich schwerer ab als die nobby nic evo bauen allerdings nicht ganz so breit.
nach der probefahrt kann ich sagen das er wesentlich allround tauglicher ist als der nobby gerade auf schotter und bei leichter schräglage merkt man gewaltige unterschiede. der ardent schmiert einfach nicht so schnell ab kein instabiles gefühl bei hoher geschwindigkeit. bei ca 150g mehrgewicht pro reifen ist es mir das auf jedenfall wert.


----------



## felixh. (19. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Was wären denn Empfehlungen wenn man mal nicht ins Schwalbe Regal greifen will UND es auch noch einigermassen Rollen sollte UND min 2.4 breit ist.



Vorne Minion DH F Single Ply 2.5", der Rollwiederstand vorne ist ja nicht so schlimm..., oder Michelin Wild Rock'r 2.4" (breiter wie der Minion, in etwa gleich breit wie 2009er BigBetty)

Hinten halt auch irgendwas im 900g Bereich, entweder einen vernuenftigen Reifen der vorne schon an/runtergefahren wurde nach hinten, oder halt was wie High Roller, Intense Invader, oder sehr leicht rollend aber keine Ahnung ob der beim Tesla noch reinpasst, 2.4" Michelin Wild Grip'r. Beim Golden Willow schebbert der ab und an beim Wiegetritt an. Dazu schleift die Kefu teils am Reifen, und der Umwerfer - ist also schon etwas ueberm Limit von der Breite. Keine Ahnung ob Tesla hinten mehr Platz hat als Golden Willow. Beim Racing Ralph sollten schon 5-6mm auf jeder Seite Platz sein, sonst kann man ordentliche rund 62mm breit bauende 2.4" Reifen vergessen.


----------



## robby (19. August 2010)

Masberg schrieb:


> aber das hier sollte kein reifenfred werden...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. August 2010)

Masberg schrieb:


> maxxis highroller vorn / maxxis minion in 2.5 hinten



witzig... ich fahr die genau andersrum
Highroller Hinten
Minion Vorne 
aber in 2.35 (mehr bekomm ich auf meine LR net drauf, reicht aber).


----------



## Resibiker (20. August 2010)

_Resibiker proudly presents Edison *XX

*_






_*Rahmen*:_Edison Frame Kit mit PVA Dämpfer
*Felgen:*NoTubes ZTR Arche
*Naben:*DT Swiss 240 
_*Reifen:*_Schwalbe NN 2.25 EVO Normal Reifen mit NoTube Milch
*Bremsen:*Formula TheOne 180mm Flouting Disc
*Antrieb:*Sram XX 2x10 Kassette 11-36 Kurbel Truvativ XX 26/39 Q166
*Sattelstütze:* Gravity Dropper Turbo 100mm
_*Gewicht*_: 12,8kg


----------



## tomtomtom333 (20. August 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> _Bremsen:_[/B]Formula TheOne 180mm Flouting Disc



Hi, nettes Bike! Aber was ist eine "Floating Disc"?


----------



## FRbiker (20. August 2010)

eine Floating Disc ist eine schwimmend-gelagerte Bremsscheibe, wenn ich mich da richtig ausdrücke )

"Resibiker" sehr fein dein Edison, die XX passt optisch auch sehr gut zu dem Rahmen!!!!


----------



## Mentor (20. August 2010)

war mal wieder Zeit für ein kleineres Update ....hihihi 
Etz muss ich erst mal mein Profil ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (20. August 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Gewicht: 12,8kg





wie geht das sid die felgen so leicht oder machts die XX


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. August 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> _Resibiker proudly presents Edison *XX
> 
> *_
> 
> ...



schickes bike, gib mal feedback wie die xx sich an steilen Rampen macht, irgend was muß ich ja beim standard tesla mal tunen


----------



## Resibiker (21. August 2010)

Hier ein Bild von meiner Floating Disc
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/719271

Die Gewichts Einsparung kommt natürlich hauptsächlich von der XX und -210gr von den 2,25 reifen gegenüber den 2,40 reifen von der serien Machine. Die Felgen sind nicht die lechtesten von ZTR aber sehr stabiel sogar im DH bereich.

Punkto XX (vorne 26z hinten 36z= 1.5m/U) auf steilen Rampen:
17% steigung in 2100 metern Höhe schaffe ich wie im letzten jahr mit meinem Cube AMS pro (vorne 22z hinten 34z=1.3m/U).Und die Schaltung schaltet so prezise gegenüber XT auch unter druck.

Und meine Kondition ist eher durchschnitlich.


----------



## 08-15 (23. August 2010)

Spät dran


----------



## collectives (23. August 2010)

08-15 schrieb:


> Spät dran



hehe hast du auch die 30 sattelstütze am GW wie ich 
Wie verhält sich eigentlich die neue Gabel am Tesla gegenüber der Doubleagent? Bei meinem GW muss ich leider immer wieder feststellen, dass die Front ziemlich flext, weiß nur nicht genau ob es Vorbau, Gabelrohre oder sonst was ist.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. August 2010)

hier mal wieder Bildmaterial...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/725998
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/725982


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleMark (28. August 2010)

Hallo

Dann will ich euch mein Supershuttle 1 auch nicht länger vorenthalten:






Und eine genauere Aufnahme von meinem neuen Antrieb: Howitzer Innenlager, Holzfeller 2fach Kurbel (22/32) und Shiftguide. (Heute das erste mal gefahren ... endlich Ruhe und keine springende Kette mehr)






War für meinen Mechaniker des Vertrauens eine Premiere, falls ihr vom Schiff aus also was sieht, dass nicht so sein sollte, dürft ihr das gerne kundtun. 

Ich fahre das Bike nun seit gut 1 1/2 Saisons und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Ausser dem Antrieb sind nur die Reifen nicht ab der Stange. Fahre den Fat Albert (in 2,4") von Anfang an und seit ich den neuen Hinterbau bekommen habe geht's auch mit der Breite (ich war letzten Herbst am Tegernsee für den Bionicon-Workshop und da wurde im alten ein Riss festgestellt -> gleich ersetzt). Superservice für das Supershuttle!!

Die nächste Anpassung wir die Bremse vorne sein. Die Scheibe ist durch, habe bereits die 203er bestellt. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Meinungen bin ich mit der K24 zufrieden. Ich fahre aber nicht die original Beläge, sondern die SwissStop, jeweils behandelt mit dem Disk Brake Silencer. Einzig der Verschleiss ist ziemlich gross, aber das war mit meinem alten Bike mit XT Brakes nicht besser. Ich bin auch nicht gerade leicht (knapp 90kg - deshalb nun auch 203) und liebe es steil, schnell und technisch. Zudem sind Schlammschlachten über der Waldgrenze auch nicht gerade dienlich (ich lebe auf 1800 m.ü.M. im schönen Engadin)

Das einzige, was ich bis jetzt als Mangel ansehe, ist das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel (aber man wächst ja mit dem Bike) und der Hinterbau hat sich etwas verschoben. Die beiden Teile des Hinterbaus haben nicht den gleichen Abstand zum Sitzrohr (ca 1-2mm). Ich muss deswegen mal Kontakt mit Bionicon aufnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 176616 (2. September 2010)

hier mein golden willow - ist noch recht neu und ein ersatz für mein altes 97er rocky mountain element


----------



## montageständer (2. September 2010)

pimpen! pimpen! pimpen!
das grünzeugs am ss geht jedenfalls nicht als tuning durch ! aber was ist das für ne kurbel. irgendwie kann ich die nicht zuordnen


----------



## Mentor (2. September 2010)

Firex?


----------



## montageständer (2. September 2010)

ups..peinlich unter dem ss bild ist ja nochn großes bild von der kurbel. okay alles klar is ne holzfeller


----------



## Mentor (2. September 2010)

Ach du meintest das SS ich dachte du meinsts GW 

Okay ich hab auch ma wieder gebastelt... was sind die Unterschiede vorher/nachher 
Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## montageständer (2. September 2010)

öhm ... der schriftzug ist vom unterrohr aufs oberrohr gerutscht  und die kurbel steht anders
ansonsten würde ich noch auf die sattelstütze tippen und auf einen leicht anderen rahmen setzen
ach ja ... und natürlich steht jetzt nen rucksack vorm rad


----------



## Mentor (2. September 2010)

98 Punkte !!!!! Ich hab doch auch die Deco der Gabel geändert...


----------



## montageständer (2. September 2010)

da hab ich echt gedacht das hätte am licht gelegen


----------



## Stanislaw (3. September 2010)

ein mann und sein bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentor (3. September 2010)

okay... 
ich bin sicher dein bike wollte nur spielen...die flucht auf den baum
hätte glaub nicht sein müssen..

im ernst...coooles bild


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

Das ist der Anfang denke ich...ein Western-like-Jump auf's Bike + los ging's


----------



## Mentor (3. September 2010)

auuuutsch...


----------



## damage0099 (3. September 2010)

hat doch 150mm Federweg hinten, das muß man aushalten


----------



## montageständer (3. September 2010)

ich sag dazu nur ... jey haaaaa


----------



## hydrophonic (3. September 2010)

und ich sag nur *klonk*


----------



## hydrophonic (3. September 2010)

hallo an alle,

bin jetzt ewig auf google herumgekrochen und finde nicht das weiße bionicon Supershuttle FR. nur dieses braune von 2009(oder so)gibts in einem shop. wo kann man das bike kaufen? ich meine genau das aktuelle von der händlerseite --> http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/supershuttle-fr/de 

irgendwie blick ich bei diesem bike nicht ganz durch was da aktuell ist und ob da noch ne 2011er rauskommt oder nicht... 

lg


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2010)

Gibt es in 2 Farben, braun anodisiert und weiß: http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/supershuttle-fr/ausstattungen 
z.B. hier: http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrraeder/Mountainbikes/Bionicon-Supershuttle-I-weiss.html


----------



## hydrophonic (3. September 2010)

danke...habs jetzt gepeilt  

wie ist das bike so? kann man damit auch berge erklimmen, ohne das die raucherlunge rauskommt?   ist es auch bikeparktauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgeo (3. September 2010)

hydrophonic schrieb:


> danke...habs jetzt gepeilt
> 
> wie ist das bike so? kann man damit auch berge erklimmen, ohne das die raucherlunge rauskommt? ist es auch bikeparktauglich?


 
Ich habe mir vor drei Wochen eins gekauft und konnte damit sehr gut die Berge erklimmen. Zwei Touren gemacht, einmal mit 600 HM und einmal mit 950 HM.(wobei danach das Abfahren auf schönen Trails schon viel mehr Spass gemacht haben) 
Bin auch schon damit im Bikepark in Crans Montana gewesen und bin sehr zufrieden  Fährt sich echt super (bergauf und bergab)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. September 2010)

hydrophonic schrieb:


> wie ist das bike so? kann man damit auch berge erklimmen, ohne das die raucherlunge rauskommt? ist es auch bikeparktauglich?


 das ss.fr ist ein bike mit sehr breitem einsatzbereich, du kannst damit (auch steilste) berge erklimmen und damit auch richtig lange touren in den alpen mit vielen hm bewältigen. sei dir aber bewusst, dass es bergauf nicht so leicht/schnell geht wie z.B. mit nem "normalen" 140er allmountain. bikepark: ich hatte meins bis jetzt recht oft in verschiedensten parks im einsatz...und bin damit zufrieden! klar, für reinen bikepark-einsatz gibt's bessere bikes, aber wenn du auch sonst gerne tourenmäßig (also selbst berghoch) enduristisch/freeridig unterwegs bist, hast du sone art eierlegende wollmilchsau.


----------



## collectives (4. September 2010)

Neu zu letztem Jahr ist die Sattelstütze und die Kurbel (180 mm mit 168 mm Q-Faktor)


----------



## BrainKN (5. September 2010)

hydrophonic schrieb:


> danke...habs jetzt gepeilt
> 
> wie ist das bike so? kann man damit auch berge erklimmen, ohne das die raucherlunge rauskommt?   ist es auch bikeparktauglich?



Ich hab das Bike jetzt ein Jahr und komm damit auch super zurecht. Bergauf einwandfrei. Natürlich wiegt es keine 9 Kilo. Und bergab ist natürlich 1a. War damit jetzt schon zum zweiten mal eine Wosche in Port Du soleil zum Downhill fahren. Und ich war sehr zufrieden mein Bike hat alles super weggesteckt! Ich kanns nur empfehlen!


----------



## hydrophonic (7. September 2010)

danke für eure antworten. das bike ist sicher in meiner engsten auswahl.   leider kann ich mir erst mitte-ende nächsten jahres eines kaufen       aber daweil kann ich ja mein hardtail schrotten


----------



## Mentor (7. September 2010)

Schön wars Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. September 2010)

nice, aber nimm mal 'n Fotoshop und retuschier einbischen Dreck ran


----------



## Mentor (7. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> nice, aber nimm mal 'n Fotoshop und retuschier einbischen Dreck ran



Super Idee
Das is wie mit neuen Turnschuhen...die zählen auch erst wenn se dreckig sind. Ich hab den Rahmen noch zu kurz und das Wetter war soweit auch immer gut/trocken.Denke aber das wird sich in nächster Zeit schon noch ändern... allein vom Wetter her.

Denk mal das ichs im Oktober dann in Frankreich richtig einsauen kann


----------



## hydrophonic (7. September 2010)

@mentor: was für teile hast du an deinem supershuttle und wie schwer ist das hübsche stück?
   Gabel ist ja nicht original...oder?


----------



## robby (7. September 2010)

@mentor: Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass auch auf diesem Bild die Sattelposition irgendwie seltsam aussieht. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es WIRKLICH am Aufnahmewinkel liegt...?!


----------



## Mentor (7. September 2010)

robby schrieb:


> @mentor: Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass auch auf diesem Bild die Sattelposition irgendwie seltsam aussieht. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es WIRKLICH am Aufnahmewinkel liegt...?!




Lol wir sind wieder beim Thema.
Also ich habe eine Sattelneigung nach vorn um 7,4 Grad das Sattelgestell selbst hat eine Neigung von  0,3 Grad was ich fototechnisch aber nicht 
hinbekommen hab weil ich eine Hand zu wenig hatte  (gemessen allerdings in der Mitte zwischen Up und Downhillpos.) Ist ja jetzt auch ein 
anderer Rahmen und eine andere Sattelstütze.






Liegt das optisch vieleicht am Yutaak selber? Also am Sattel????


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. September 2010)




----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2010)

sehr schön....so ähnliche werde ich dieses WE auch schießen 
Soll ja nochmal super werden...wobei die Schneefallgrenze schon derbe weit unten ist  .


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2010)

sehr schön....so ähnliche werde ich dieses WE auch schießen 
Soll ja nochmal super werden...wobei die Schneefallgrenze schon derbe weit unten ist  .


----------



## domvr29 (10. September 2010)

Endlich ist es da, grad vom Händler geholt.


----------



## Erster_2010er (11. September 2010)

10 fotos und nicht eines von der richtigen seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domvr29 (11. September 2010)

@Erster_2010er
ich hoffe das isr besser für dich


----------



## Mentor (11. September 2010)

Also... mir gefällts.  
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das braun sooo gut rüber kommt.
In der Kombi mit weiss 1a...
Viel Spass damit


----------



## Stef70 (12. September 2010)

...vor kurzem in Savognin, auf dem Weg zur "Ziteil"


----------



## WW-Shopper (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier und gehöre auch der Bionicon-Gemeinde an. Hätte auch ein paar Bilder am Start.


----------



## esta (12. September 2010)

geile idee mit direkt mount vorbau  kannst du mir verraten wie groß der gewichtsunterschied is zwischen den  orginal klemmen und platte + directmount vorbau?

edit: aber warum hast du nicht gleich die obere krone ersetzt und dadrann einfach löcher für direct mount und original vorbau gelassen?
falls wer ne fräse hat an sowas wär ich interessiert


----------



## Masberg (12. September 2010)

@WW-Shopper
Erst einmal willkommen!
Nett gepimptes Radl! Mich würde interessieren, welche Gründe für die Vorbauänderung sprachen?


----------



## WW-Shopper (12. September 2010)

@esta Der Gewichtsunterschied liegt bei ca 100g. Der original Vorbau plus Schrauben wiegt, ca 153g und die Platte plus Vorbau/Schrauben wiegt ca 253g.
Habe natürlich auch einen etwas masiveren Lenker. Es gibt sicherlich auch noch leichtere Vorbauten als den Sunline und das mit der Fertigung einer neuen Gabelkrone ist eine Frage des Arbeitsaufwandes. Diese Platte habe ich mal eben so, zwischen Tür und Angel angefertigt.


----------



## WW-Shopper (12. September 2010)

@ Ruhrpott-Gladiator: Der Grund der Änderrung war, dass ewige knacken in der Vorbaulenkereinheit. Was ich auf biegen und brechen nicht beseitigt bekommen habe, war echt *******.


----------



## WW-Shopper (12. September 2010)

oh mir war nicht bewußt, dass schmutzige Wörter ausgeblendet werden. Habe einiges probiert. Teile gereinigt, Montagepaste, Anzugsdrehmomente eingehalten. War wirklich nicht mehr schön das ewige Knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## collectives (13. September 2010)

WW-Shopper schrieb:


> @ Ruhrpott-Gladiator: Der Grund der Änderrung war, dass ewige knacken in der Vorbaulenkereinheit. Was ich auf biegen und brechen nicht beseitigt bekommen habe, war echt *******.



Das kriegt man einigermaßen weg indem man den Vorbauwinkel so verstellt, dass Lenker und Vorbau in einer Linie über der Gabel liegen, also ohne "Knick" nach vorn, is von der Geometrie aber nicht jedermans Sache...


----------



## felixh. (13. September 2010)

collectives schrieb:


> Das kriegt man einigermaßen weg indem man den Vorbauwinkel so verstellt, dass Lenker und Vorbau in einer Linie über der Gabel liegen, also ohne "Knick" nach vorn, is von der Geometrie aber nicht jedermans Sache...



Ich fahr auch ohne Knick nach vorne, aber seitdem ich den Lenker verbreitert habe und damit mehr Kraft ausueben, knackt es auch immer wieder. So massiv die Gabel auch aussieht, das ganze flext doch recht stark (einfach mal Vorderrad zwischen die Beine klemmen und am Lenker drehen, ist schon krass wie sich da die Gabel und Vorbau verwinden...). Weiß jemand der 31.8er Vobaufinger faehrt, ob dort dasselbe Problem auftritt?

Vom fahren her mag ich es so ziemlich gerne. Das ganze gibt dem Golden Willow dann schon quasi den Komfort eines Downhillers was die Sitzposition betrifft (mit Sattel komplett abgesenkt). Ist eindeutig besser fuer flowige Trails finde ich, bergauf muss man sich dagegen etwas umgewoehnen. Bin zeitweise sogar mit den Finger recht stark nach hinten zeigend gefahren, dass uebertreibt es dann aber etwas.


----------



## look kg 481 (14. September 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch ohne Knick nach vorne, aber seitdem ich den Lenker verbreitert habe und damit mehr Kraft ausueben, knackt es auch immer wieder. ..... [snip]....



Also Felix, so langsam würde ich wirklich gern mal sehen wie dein Golden Willow ausschaut, kannste nich mal ein Bild hochladen, muss ja ne Höllenmaschine sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## felixh. (15. September 2010)

Hab eh schon mehrere Fotos drinnengehabt, naja hier nochmal ein Paar.
Ist ein GW2 mit 2007er Rahmen, jedoch Sitzstreben/Wippe/Federgabel aus 2008er Serie. Dazu ZTR Flow Felgen auf XT Naben, Shimano Saint Bremsen 203/180 (werde jedoch auf 203/203 tauschen da mir die 180er hinten etwas zu klein ist). Ergon GA1 Griffe falschrum montiert so dass sie pro Seite rund 3,5cm ueberstehen um das Handling zu verbessern. Und X9 Schaltung (XT Umwerfer).

Die schwarzen Sitstreben, sehen finde ich deutlich besser aus und geben somit schwarz/gold/schwarz eine deutlich harmonischere Farbkomination ab, wie mit 2007er Hinterbau. Grund fuer den Umbau war, dass in den 2007er Hinterbau nicht einmal 2.25er Reifen reingepasst haben (auf einer vernuenftig breiten Felge, also keinem 17mm Schrott).

Das Bike in der Gesamtansicht (uebrigens ein richtig netter Trail im Wallis mit ordentlich vielen Wurzeln) - Hier sieht man allerdings auch mein groeßtes Problem, die Gabel federt einfach nicht weiter als 120mm ein, und das bei ueber 30% Sag, aber das ist ein anderes Thema....:






Der Lenker verbreitert (wenn das Ding brechen sollte, ist nicht schlimm, dann kommt ein Syntace drauf):





Von der Seite:





Und Nahaufnahme:


----------



## look kg 481 (15. September 2010)

Schick schick, schaut auch nach Benutzung aus.

Wieviel Platz hast du hinten und haste schon mal Probleme gehabt im Matsch? Also nich dass da mal ein Stein an die Strebe klopft, sondern dass es sich nimmer dreht?
Ich hab den gleiche HR und die Fotos zum Platz haste gesehen, ich hab bisher keine Probs gehabt ....



felixh. schrieb:


> ..... (auf einer vernuenftig breiten Felge, also keinem 17mm Schrott).


 klick = 19mm


----------



## felixh. (15. September 2010)

Tja Platzmaessig muss man die Felge schon sehr genau zentrieren, und dabei gleichzeitig noch aufpassen, dass auf der Antriebsseite etwas mehr Platz ist, da sich der Hinterbau rund 2mm beim Reintreten verweindet (obs jetzt der Hinterbau, Schnellspanner oder was weiss ich ist, es sind rund max 3mm die bei hartem reintreten der Reifen naeher an den Rahmen kommt auf der Antriebsseite, auf der Nichtantriebsseite max 1mm).

Ich nehm an der Grip'r baut auf der 22,6 ZTR Flow knapp etwa 2,3mm breiter wie auf einer 19mm Felge (auf einer 25mm Felge hat ein 2009er 2.35er Muddy Marry genau 2mm breiter gebaut wie auf meiner ZTR Flow, dazu etwa 1mm mehr Umfang - hab mal mit einem Freund den Reifen getauscht und dabei haben wir vorm ummontieren mit elektronischer Schublehre das ganze ausgemessen)

Der Grip'r geht sich hier grad ohne Probs aus, beim Rock'r wirds dagegen echt penibel - und wenn der so wie einen den ich hab noch 2-3mm Seitenschlag hat - dann wirds echt kritisch beim bergauffahren (In der Uphillstellung ist durch den kuerzeren Radstand der Reifen etwas naeher an der Kettenstrebe dran). 2.4" am HR ist aber nicht nur bei der Kettenstrebe am Limit. Auch Kefu und Topswing XT Umwerfer musste ich a) biegen b) etwa schraeg stellen - weil es sonst daran schliff. 

Antriebsseite: 





Nichtantriebsseite - etwas bloed fotografiert, ist etwas mehr Abstand (rund 3,5mm) als es den Anschein hat.






Fahr den Grip'r aber nur noch runter - hat mir einfach zuwenig Grip. Soviel schlechter rollt der Rock'r auch nicht ab - wenn man ihn mal auf 2/3 Profil am Vorderrad abgefahren hat (neu klebt er doch arg am HR). Rock'r ist fuer mich einfach der Topreifen schlechthin. Ich hab damit mehr Kontrolle wie mit Muddy Marry 2.35 in GG, bzw Minion DHF 2.5 2-ply SuperTacky. Und Rollwiederstand ist auf Highroller Single-Ply 3C Niveau und je weiter abgefahren desto besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (16. September 2010)

Hi Felixh,

Beim Uphill klemst du dich da nicht ein oder ist das Bike zu gross für dich 
Spass bei seite diese lenker position whäre ideal gewesen für meinen Urlaub wo ich und mein Edison 3 wochen lang fast nur DH gefahren bin.

Was mir auffält, an der Lenker Klemmung bist du am Anschlag.
Hast du nicht schon den Lenker zusammen gedrückt! Auf meinem Edi (5 monate alt) sind da aber noch 1,5mm bis 2mm reserve.


----------



## felixh. (16. September 2010)

Solange ich ohne offene (also abstehende) Knie/Schienbeinschuetzer fahre - ist es okay und ich schlag nicht mit den Knien an - obwohl ich den Sattel recht weit vorne hab. Als ich in PDS war, hab ich den Sattel in der Stuetze allerdings voll nach hinten geschoben - das aber nicht wegen Knie anschlagen sondern einfach um den Schwerpunkt etwas weiter zurueckzubringen.
Ich fahr lieber aufrecht als gestreckt im Uphill - eingeklemmt komme ich mir schon eher im DH vor, im Uphill setze ich mich trotz Verstellung gerne ein paar cm weiter vorne auf den Sattel. Mit 179cm bin ich beim ja doch ziemlich groß ausfallenden M Rahmen eher am unteren Ende der Groeße. 

(Idealerweise fuer mich waeren die Kettenstreben noch kuerzer, und der Sitzwinkel 5-6° steiler, TopTube etwas laenger - weil dann haette ich im DH eine etwas bessere Position - ohne im Uphill "von hinten" zu treten, beim Tesla ist der Unterschied Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel ja auch schoen groeßer).

Und ja, der Lenker ist ziemlich fest angezogen, kleiner Abstand ist aber schon noch da - aber so hats etwas weniger geknackst (und ich hab eh geplant ihn gegen eines breiteren Syntace mit 12°, wenn nicht sogar 16° auszutauschen)


----------



## Stanislaw (17. September 2010)




----------



## paradox (18. September 2010)

syntace bietet ab frühjahr einen 740mm breiten lenker für vro an, ... 
nur mal so als tyip bezüglich der überstehenden griffe...


----------



## esta (18. September 2010)

raceface / spank bieten die schon lange an


----------



## felixh. (18. September 2010)

Tja, Syntace hatte den 740er schon vor einem Jahr auf der Eurobike vorgestellt, aber kaufbar ist er noch immer nicht (evtl wirds dieses Jahr noch was, meist braucht Syntace ja deutlich laenger als 1 Jahr von Produktvorstellung bis man es dann auch wirklich kaufen kann) - 

Andere Lenker haben die keine 12° sondern meist nur 8-9° und dass empfinde ich als zu unbequem je breiter es wird. Schon jetzt mit rund 71-72cm ist mir die Biegung einfach zu wenig. Waer okay mit den guten alten Cannondale Hoernchen - aber da tuschiert man einfach zu viele Baueme... Ausserdem gibt es kaum breite 25.4er, und diese muessten auch noch VRO Kompatibel sein - sprich man muesste sich bei Bionicon noch andere Klemmen bestellen (wohl eh vernuenftig, ich denk mal bei 31,8er sollte es weniger Knarzen...)

Und fuer Enduro / Freeride Touren hab ich mir jetzt ein wenig gefahrerenes Ironhorse 7Point gekauft mit Zocchi 180mm 66 RC2 ETA. Da kommt noch X9/X0 Schaltung drauf, leichter Vorbau und Shimano Saint Bremsen (bin mit keiner anderen Bremse auch nur annaehernd so zufrieden) und ein 78er Syntace Vector DH Lenker und dass wird dann mein Big Bike - aber halt noch Tourentauglich fuer Tage so wie Heute wo ich nur rund 1500HM raufgetreten hab, aber dazu nochmal 6000HM geshuttlet bin. Evtl loese ich dass irgendwann durch ein Alva 180mm mit STAHLFEDERGabel und COILDaempfer ab - weil die Luftgabeln von Bionicon sind mir einfach zu bloed. Bin vor einer Woche mal ein Supersuttle FR gefahren, und auch da kommt Daempfer/Federgabel einfach nicht mit anderen Bikes mit. Klar treten sich Bionicon bergauf perfekt, aber wenn ich schon ein schweres Bike rauftrete, dann soll es auch bergab ordentlich fahren. Weil sonst kann ich mit meinem Golden Willow auch jede DH Weltcupstrecke runterfahren, bzw Freeridetouren fahren die jede DH Strecke (auch Champery...) laecherlich aussehen lassen, da muss man es halt dann langsam angehen. Aber ein Golden Willow steckt auch 2m Drops weg (zumindest wenn man leicht ist), oder mal einen 10m Sprung wenn die Landung perfekt ist - nur komfortabel ist halt was anderes.


----------



## esta (19. September 2010)

ja das mit der 12° kröpfung ist nen argument, aber eh stark von der jeweiligen person abhängig, ich bin mit meinem 31,8er 680 breitem lenker am edison eigentlich voll zufrieden. was die gabel betrifft mag ich die DA eigentlich auch echt gerne die spricht schön an, allerdings nur solange sie noch perfekt geschmiert ist, das lässt leider ziemlich schnell nach und das starke wegsacken an stufen das is wirklich nervig. evtl bringt da ja die neue kartusche abhilfe? für den vergleich müsste man mal nen tesla ordentlich probefahren.


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2010)

hach....


----------



## 4mate (20. September 2010)

Ja!


----------



## Masberg (20. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hach....



eehhmm wo ist der Fahrer? Ghostrider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinundmies (20. September 2010)

domvr29 schrieb:


> Endlich ist es da, grad vom Händler geholt.



Hey, hab dich am Sonntag im Harz gesehen mit dem Rad. Sehr schick geworden, das Edison...

*ABER:* Wenn du schon im Gelände unterwegs bist, dann setz dir doch bitte einen Helm auf, und andere Mountainbiker, und sogar Wanderer dürfen auch ruhig mal gegrüßt werden...   ...vorallendingen andere Bionicon-Fahrer!!!
Ein kurzes "Hallo" oder ein schüchternes Nicken hätten vollkommen genügt!


----------



## KaiKaisen (20. September 2010)

hmm lecker


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2010)

Masberg schrieb:


> eehhmm wo ist der Fahrer? Ghostrider?



hehe, leider immer allein unterwegs....zum cam-aufbauen kann ich mich beim biken net aufraffen...


----------



## Helltone (21. September 2010)

kleinundmies schrieb:


> Hey, hab dich am Sonntag im Harz gesehen mit dem Rad. Sehr schick geworden, das Edison...
> 
> *ABER:* Wenn du schon im Gelände unterwegs bist, dann setz dir doch bitte einen Helm auf, und andere Mountainbiker, und sogar Wanderer dürfen auch ruhig mal gegrüßt werden...   ...vorallendingen andere Bionicon-Fahrer!!!
> Ein kurzes "Hallo" oder ein schüchternes Nicken hätten vollkommen genügt!



Ja, das Grüßen vor allem von Wanderern wird leider oft noch von MTBlern  vernachlässigt. Dabei ist es super wichtig, um Vorurteile gegenüber unserem Sport abzubauen. Und Helm auf ist sowieso Pflicht.


----------



## domvr29 (21. September 2010)

kleinundmies schrieb:


> Hey, hab dich am Sonntag im Harz gesehen mit dem Rad. Sehr schick geworden, das Edison...
> 
> *ABER:* Wenn du schon im Gelände unterwegs bist, dann setz dir doch bitte einen Helm auf, und andere Mountainbiker, und sogar Wanderer dürfen auch ruhig mal gegrüßt werden...   ...vorallendingen andere Bionicon-Fahrer!!!
> Ein kurzes "Hallo" oder ein schüchternes Nicken hätten vollkommen genügt!





Helm: Bin ja schon auf der Suche nach was passendem...

Grüßen: Hättest ja auch grüßen können...   
            Wenn ich nen Bionicon gesehen hätte, wäre ich vor Ehrfurcht auf 
            die Knie gefallen


----------



## domvr29 (21. September 2010)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ja, das Grüßen vor allem von Wanderern wird leider oft noch von MTBlern  vernachlässigt. Dabei ist es super wichtig, um Vorurteile gegenüber unserem Sport abzubauen. Und Helm auf ist sowieso Pflicht.



Halte immer großen Abstand zu Wanderern und grüße auf wenn Sie nett schauen.
Wußte ja nicht das es da auch so KONFLIKTE wie zwischen Snowboardern und Skifahrer gibt


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hehe, leider immer allein unterwegs....zum cam-aufbauen kann ich mich beim biken net aufraffen...


Sag nächstes mal bescheid. Ich bin sofort dabei 



domvr29 schrieb:


> Halte immer großen Abstand zu Wanderern und grüße auf wenn Sie nett schauen.
> Wußte ja nicht das es da auch so KONFLIKTE wie zwischen Snowboardern und Skifahrer gibt



Die sind noch viel stärker als bei Snwoboardern und Skifahrern. Denn du darfst da überall nicht fahren. Ein Snowboardverbot auf einer Piste wäre mir neu


----------



## damage0099 (21. September 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Sag nächstes mal bescheid. Ich bin sofort dabei



hi, ja, wäre klasse, wenn wir es dieses Jahr nochmals auf die Reihe kriegen würden..... 
Müssen wir kurzfristig ausmachen.


----------



## Helltone (21. September 2010)

Im Zillertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (22. September 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Sag nächstes mal bescheid. Ich bin sofort dabei
> 
> 
> 
> Die sind noch viel stärker als bei Snwoboardern und Skifahrern. Denn du darfst da überall nicht fahren. Ein Snowboardverbot auf einer Piste wäre mir neu



Ist zwar ein wenig Off-Topic, aber:
Wenn ich das richtig sehe war er in Niedersachsen (oder Sachsen-Anhalt) unterwegs. Meines Wissens gibt es dort keine 2-Meter Regel oder ähnliches und auch kein Verbot gegen Fahrradfahren auf Trails. Habe lange Zeit in Niedersachsen gewohnt und war dort auch mitm Bike im Harz unterwegs. Hatte eigentlich nie Probleme dabei. Jetzt bin ich nach BW gezogen und musste mit bereits einige Male sowas anhören wie: "Sie wissen aber schon..." und "Sie sollten sich aber besser nicht erwischen lassen". Und das wo es ein Kampange gibt, die heißt: "BW, das Fahrradland" oder so ähnlich... Aber meistens Grüß ich nett und bedanke mich für Platzmachen und werde eigentlich auch immer zurück gegrüßt. 

So, Off-Topic vorbei.

Schöne Räder die hier gezeigt werden. Bin glatt ein wenig neidisch. Für ein neues Rad (und dann natürlich Bionicon) wird es bei mir wohl erst nächstes Jahr reichen...


----------



## MarsCC (23. September 2010)

Seit heute mit Edison ... hab' mal die wahrscheinlich letzte Gelegenheit genutzt, das Fahrrad in sauberem Zustand abzulichten...


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

eins mit Hörnchen sieht man selten ^^


----------



## MarsCC (23. September 2010)

Tribut ans CC in meinem Namen ^^


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

aaah, daher weht der Wind


----------



## felixh. (27. September 2010)

Hier mal mein Golden Willow neben meinem neuem BigBike - einem IronHorse 7Point mit 66er RC2 ETA.

Mit dem 7Point komme ich auch fast ueberall hoch, wo es mit dem Golden Willow hoch geht. Trotz 180mm wippt der Hinterbau beim rauftreten im Sitzen weniger - hat aber gleichzeitig bessere Traktion. Bin mit dem 7Point trotzdem so 5-10% langsamer, aber 500HM pro Stunde (mit Plattformpedalen, mit Klickies wuerde mehr gehen) gehen sich auch am 7Point aus.

Das Golden Willow werde ich jetzt nicht mehr wie letztes Jahr fuer alpines Gelaende, FR und DH Strecken hernehmen - da funktioniert es zwar, aber halt deutlich langsamer.

Bin mal auf das Alva Coil gespannt, ob es bergab mit dem 7Point mithalten kann. Obwohl ich zurzeit noch in der 66er zu harte Federn hab, ist es schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zur Double Agent.

Werde am 7Point noch ein paar Parts tauschen (dann mehr oder weniger ident zum Golden Willow) sprich X9/X0 Schaltung und Saint Bremsen und evtl fuer Touren Time Klickies. Wiegt mit 17kg etwa 2,5kg mehr als mein Golden Willow welches ich schon sehr robust aufgebaut hab.

Beide haben uebrigens das depperte 30mm Sattelstuetzenmaß. So kann ich wenigsten Blitzschnell vom AM auf den DH Sattel wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (28. September 2010)

MarsCC schrieb:


> Tribut ans CC in meinem Namen ^^



@Mars CC:Ja Ja hatte auch weche dran mit Ergon griffen... Die komentare im Luxemburger forum und auf den strecken.
Aber spätestens wen du am Lift zur DH piste Rausgewunken wirst baust du sie freiwillig wieder ab .

Bin vor 10 tagen eine 3 tagestur 200km 3000hm gefahren nur mit Neopren griffen ohne hand problehme.

@felixh: Du hast am GW eine trinkflache unter dem unterrohr angebrahtdas wäre ne lösung fürs Edison mit diesem sehr flachen flaschen halter.wo kommt die halterung her ?


----------



## felixh. (29. September 2010)

Ist eine Befestigung von Elite. Funktioniert ganz gut - aber nur weil die Baender sich am anderen Flaschenhalter abstuetzen.
Ohne oberen Flaschenhalter, wuerde ich einfach den Fahrraddealer fragen ob er zwei Gewinde ins Unterrohr setzen kann, duerfte dem Rahmen nicht wehtun (Ein kleine Delle die ein Rahmen ja auch aushaelt, duerfte mehr Stabilitaet kosten, als zwei kleine Loecher fuer ein Gewinde).

Mach aber eigentlich nur Sinn als Traeger, nicht als primaere Benutzung. Ist ziemlich umstaendlich runterzugreifen, und es kommt im Gelaende viel Dreck an die Flasche (zum Glueck primaer an den Flaschenrand und nicht aufs Mundstueck - aber auch das Mundstueck muss man vor dem trinken meist abwischen). Ich tausche die Flaschen aus, wenn die obere leer ist.


----------



## e-motion (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bionicon-Fans,

auch ich bin neu hier und möchte euch mein 25,5 kg-Supershuttle FR zeigen.


----------



## kalama (2. Oktober 2010)

nein jetzt ist es passiert...danke "e-motion"!

ich hatte gehofft NIEMALS ein foto von so einer häßlichen elektro-schaukel hier sehen zu müssen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Promontorium (2. Oktober 2010)

Schlechtes Timing - genau 6 Monate zu spät bzw. zu früh. 
Das kann man nicht ernst meinen!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2010)

das ist doch nur ne Fotomontage...er will uns ärgern  .

Sowas würde er nie tun.


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2010)

Doch!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Doch!



          

ich hab's befürchtet....


----------



## T8Force (2. Oktober 2010)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## mäxx__ (2. Oktober 2010)

so mal wieder was "normales"...




Ur-Edison BC1.0 von 2003 + SS 2007




Auffahrt zweier Bionicons von Sur-En Richtung Val d`Uina




Poser in Südtirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (2. Oktober 2010)

Bitte ignoriert meinen Blick. 

24h Rennen in Duisburg


----------



## Helltone (2. Oktober 2010)

e-motion schrieb:


> hallo bionicon-fans,
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier und möchte euch mein 25,5 kg-supershuttle fr zeigen.



wtf?!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2010)

T8Force schrieb:


> Bitte ignoriert meinen Blick.



den hätt ich mit'm Photoshop 'n bischen korrigiert


----------



## T8Force (2. Oktober 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> den hätt ich mit'm Photoshop 'n bischen korrigiert



War ich zu faul zu. Gezeigt werden soll ja das bike.


----------



## stefan1067 (2. Oktober 2010)

e-motion schrieb:


> Hallo Bionicon-Fans,
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier und möchte euch mein 25,5 kg-Supershuttle FR zeigen.


Wie kann man so ein schönes Bike nur so versauen ?
Wenn es manchen Leuten zu anstrengend ist den Berg hochzutreten sollten sie sich überlegen ob sie den richtigen Sport machen und sich ein Moped kaufen.
Für mich heißt mountainbiken immer noch radfahren und das ist mit Anstrengung verbunden.
Eine geile Abfahrt nach einem schweißtreibenden Anstieg ist immer noch die schönste Belohnung.                                          
                                                     Stefan


----------



## look kg 481 (3. Oktober 2010)

e-motion schrieb:


> Hallo Bionicon-Fans,
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier und möchte euch mein 25,5 kg-Supershuttle FR zeigen.



Design:
"Schön" ist anders.

Sport:
Ich schliesse ich mich meinem Vorpostern an, das geht nicht und hat mit MTB Sport nix zu tun, aber das Elektro_Thema wird nun wohl auch kontrovers diskutiert werden in Zukunft. 


Technisch:
Wie sich das wohl fährt mit diesen (ich schätz mal 8kg) Brocken da auf dem OR, der Schwerpunkt liegt da doch sehr ungünstig.


----------



## look kg 481 (3. Oktober 2010)

e-motion schrieb:


> Hallo Bionicon-Fans,
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier und möchte euch mein 25,5 kg-Supershuttle FR zeigen.



Design:
"Schön" ist anders.

Sport:
Ich schliesse ich mich meinem Vorpostern an, das geht nicht und hat mit MTB Sport nix zu tun, aber das Elektro_Thema wird nun wohl auch kontrovers diskutiert werden in Zukunft. 


Technisch:
Wie sich das wohl fährt mit diesen (ich schätz mal 8kg) Brocken da auf dem OR, der Schwerpunkt liegt da doch sehr ungünstig.


----------



## hipster (3. Oktober 2010)

Tja. Das Elektro-Shuttle will mir auch nicht gefallen. Ebenso bin ich der Meinung, dass die Elektrodinger im Nahverkehr durchaus eine Bereicherung sind, aber im MTB-Einsatz absolut fehl am Platze.

Wir (sportlichen) Biker haben schon genug Widerstand der Rotsocken auf den Trails, ohne das nun Hinz und Kunz mit ihren Elektrodinger auch noch darauf rumgurken...


----------



## stefan1067 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ein Supershuttle FR (Freeride) mit
                - Lenkerhörnchen
                -häßliche Schutzbleche
                -Bionix Elektroantrieb
                -Hammerschmidt
                -Variostütze
Das Bike ist ein Witz, ein Sammelsurium wild durcheinander gewürfelter Biketeile.
Ein Moped wäre da doch besser gewesen(hat aber leider keine Lenkerhörnchen).
Bionicon hat übrigens wegen der großen ungefederten Masse die Freigabe für die Rohloffnaben zurückgezogen (Bruchgefahr der Schwinge). Das trifft bestimmt auch für den Elektroantrieb zu,denn der ist ja bestimmt auch nicht gerade leicht.

 Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (3. Oktober 2010)

Das wollte ich auch gerade ansprechen, wenn ich mir das Hinterrad so anschaue kann von einem funktionierenden Hinterbau keine rede mehr sein!!
Ich glaube manche machen das nur um eine Diskussion los zu reißen, das kann dich nicht ernst gemeint sein


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub das ist ein fake.
Habt ihr euch mal den Akku vom BionX System angeschaut? 
Der passt doch nirgends ans Rad.

zum Theman E-Antrieb: für die Stadt oder für Leute die Krankheitsbedingt
nicht den Berg rauf können Ok, alles andere kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Promontorium (3. Oktober 2010)

Fake ist fraglich, denn er hat alle seine Räder (s. Fotos) so verschandelt.

Eher wohl Elektro- und Schutzblechfetisch.

Dazu vielleicht noch Mountainbiken im Gummianzug???

Nein, im Ernst: wenn nicht unbedingt nötig, runter mit dem Zeugs, sonst wird man hier nicht ernst genommen!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Oktober 2010)

e-motion schrieb:


> Hallo Bionicon-Fans,
> 
> auch ich bin neu hier und möchte euch mein 25,5 kg-Supershuttle FR zeigen.


Hallo E-Motion!
Willkommen im Forum, wenn das Photo ein Fake ist, dann ist das Bild gut gemacht. Falls das Radl echt ist - sieht auf den Bildern ja so aus - na Hauptsache Du hast Freude daran.
Mir gefällt der Umbau auch nicht, finde aber dies ist kein Grund für so eine unfreundliche Begrüßung, Kritik ist gut - aber so 
Und dieses polemische Geplapper über E-Bikes erinnert an die Vorurteile der Analogfans bei Einführung der Digitalkamera  der Rest ist Geschicht. Habe mir neulich mal einen E-Flyer für eine gemäßigte MtB-Tour geliehen, einfach mal, um mir ein Bild davon zu machen. Hat Alles Vor- und Nachteile, für mich wäre es im Moment nix, aber wer weiß, später vielleicht mal?

Und hier mein unverbasteltes, originales Supershuttle im Einsatz auf dem Gletscher:





Grüße!


----------



## e-motion (4. Oktober 2010)

> na Hauptsache Du hast Freude daran



Jepp. Das ist meine Hauptsache. 



> Ich glaube manche machen das nur um eine Diskussion los zu reißen,



Angesichts offensichtlichem Mangel an Diskussionskultur wäre das aber ziemlich sinnlos. Sorry, mein Posting war deplatziert. 
Nichts für Ungut. Habt Spaß mit euren puren Bionicons!


----------



## domvr29 (4. Oktober 2010)

Thema E-Bike: Ich war Anfangs auch kein Fan aber seid sich meine Freundin nen Flyer gekauft hat und mit mir zusammen den Brocken hochradelt. Finde ichs super! Denn was gibt es schöneres wenn man zusammen OBEN ankommt...
Und glaubt mir, auch sie hat geschwitzt. LOL
Den mal kann ja die Unterstützung einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2010)

darum gehts net 
nur ein normales mtb selber umzubauen  
den akku aufs oberrohr packen 
wo er  im weg ist
und der schwerpunkt extrem hoch ist 
noch dazu 25kilo gewicht 
sorry aber da ist das thema verfehlt

wenn dann einen gruber assist verbauen
ala solid blade

da kommt mann auf moderate 16-17 kilo
und hat bergab keine probleme

hey e-motion das forum ist hart aber herzlich 
und keiner hat dich als person angegriffen 

und antworten über das federungs und fahrverhalten 
hast du uns ja auch nicht gegeben 
nix für ungut


----------



## souldriver (4. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach haben Fahrzeuge, die nicht ausschließlich mit Körperkraft angetrieben werden, auf Wanderwegen nichts zu suchen. Spätestens wenn die Downhiller überall hochkommen und dann auch überall runterkacheln wird es ein Mountainbike-Verbot auf den meisten Wegen geben. Wer in der Natur irgendwo aus eigener Kraft nicht hinkommt, soll woanders hin gehen. Es gibt ja genug Alternativen.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2010)

das ist ne Gallerie, oder sollte eine sein....
Ich will Bilder sehen....(keine E-Bike-Bilder bitte  )


----------



## e-motion (4. Oktober 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> darum gehts net
> nur ein normales mtb selber umzubauen
> den akku aufs oberrohr packen
> wo er  im weg ist
> ...



Ich habe keine Fragen gelesen.
Hätte aber viele Antworten.

Wie soll man denn mit einem SS FR auf 16-17 Kilo kommen, wenn es selber schon 16 kg wiegt? 
Und ein Gruberassist ohne Batterie taugt auch nicht 

Es gibt natürlich viele Gründe, die gegen einen E-Antrieb im MTB sprechen. Aber auch viele, die dafür sprechen. Vielleicht sollte man einen eigenen Thread für dieses polarisierende Thema öffnen. 

Edith: Hier ist ja so ein Faden - 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7624875#post7624875


----------



## trd__1 (8. Oktober 2010)

Servus an alle!

Möchte mein neu erworbenes Supershuttle FR hier auch mal vorstellen 

Bei der "Probefahrt" in Teneriffa (ok, war mit 6Tagen ne ganz schön lange Probefahrt  ):





Und bei der ersten Ausfahrt heute in Davos:





Das Ding macht einfach Laune! Und vorallem bin ich froh nicht mehr mit meinem 100mm Carbon-Fully gröbere, verblockte Alpentrails fahren zu müssen!

Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Claudio


----------



## mäxx__ (9. Oktober 2010)

also die Farbe ist ja mal richtig schick!!!


----------



## Helltone (9. Oktober 2010)

Geile Farbe! Nice!


----------



## hipster (10. Oktober 2010)

Helltone schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Nice!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (11. Oktober 2010)

hier mal wieder bildmaterial, zwar nix besonderes, aber es war einfach ein schöner herbsttag: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761048

@trd__1: schicke farbe! hat was!


----------



## trd__1 (12. Oktober 2010)

Dankeschön, mir gefällt die Farbe auch toll, passt prima zur grünen Natur 

@Moe's Tavern
Tolle Bilder, sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatrider (13. Oktober 2010)

..mal was ganz kitschiges...


----------



## Promontorium (13. Oktober 2010)

flatrider schrieb:


> ..mal was ganz kitschiges...




...mit dem Untertitel: Es begann auf der Wiese und endete vor dem Scheidungsrichter 

Sonntagshorntour war's, oder?


----------



## FRbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

schönes Foto netter style.... 
oder auch, oohhh süüßßßß haben die sich lieb!!!


----------



## hipster (13. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal. Habt ihr alle Hinterbauständer an eureb Bikes? Oder wie kriegt ihr die Gäule sonst zum Stehen?


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2010)

Tricks wie Äste, Bike gegen Bike, Steine, im Winter Schnee gegen die Reifen treten...


----------



## mäxx__ (14. Oktober 2010)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeee, Luft aus den Reifen und dann stehen die Bikes auch richtig stabil...


----------



## guruW (14. Oktober 2010)

noch besser gehts, wenn man die felge ein wenig flach fräst.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2010)

ich würde sie flach klopfen => größere Standfläche


----------



## hipster (14. Oktober 2010)

Ihr gebt ja auf alle d**fen Fragen eine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2010)

uns ist langweilig^^

(bei dir steht "CH", da war sofort klar, daß die Frage ernst gemeint ist   )

so, genug OT....Bilder bitte


----------



## 08-15 (14. Oktober 2010)

ein kleiner Beitrag


----------



## mäxx__ (15. Oktober 2010)

08-15 schrieb:


> ein kleiner Beitrag



fiel mir spontan dabei ein:
"...sie standen an den Hängen und P(p)isten....


----------



## MarsCC (15. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbares Bild!


----------



## keroson (22. Oktober 2010)

Ralf auf seinem Supershuttel in "Verkehrspurpur"


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Oktober 2010)

keroson schrieb:


> Ralf auf seinem Supershuttel in "Verkehrspurpur"



 das kann ich nichtmal im Sitzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (22. Oktober 2010)

Welche Reifen hast Du denn da drauf?

Schliesse mich look an: Auch ich kann das nicht mal im sitzen. Super!


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2010)

geil! Und: Ich kann das genausowenig im Sitzen


----------



## Promontorium (22. Oktober 2010)

Und ich erst!


----------



## FRbiker (22. Oktober 2010)

Und ich kann das, aber nur im Sitzen max mal noch ohne Füße am Pedal 
Ich erinnere mich vor ca. einem Jahr hat doch schon mal wer ein  Bild oder Video von der Aktion reingestellt, war´s damals nicht ein Ironwood und der selbe Fahrer.. 
Das SS ist so auch sehr schön..


----------



## mtb-active (23. Oktober 2010)

vorn: Wicked Will 26X2.35 Compound Gooey Gluey
hinten:die Big Betty 26X2,4 Triple Nano Compound

funzen bei trockenen Verhaeltnisse supi  Wenn's nass wird ziehe ich die matschige Marry auf, aber noch scheint die Sonne ;-)

Saludos Ralf


----------



## schneller Emil (23. Oktober 2010)

so...nochmal zum verabschieden






wird demnächst wahrscheinlich verkauft (ev. framekit)


----------



## FRbiker (23. Oktober 2010)

Was kommt denn neues??


----------



## Erster_2010er (23. Oktober 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Was kommt denn neues??


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7685359#post7685359


----------



## trd__1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey Ralf, da hat sich der Wechsel vom hellgrünen ja gelohnt, ist eine Hammer Farbe


----------



## Promontorium (24. Oktober 2010)

Ist, wie vieles im Leben, eine Geschmackfrage.

Ich fand das grüne schöner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (4. November 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Fahrer: Ralf, Foto: ich


----------



## hipster (7. November 2010)

Nix spektakuläres, aber der Jahreszeit angepasstes 





Diegter Antennentrail von hip_ster auf Flickr

Den passenden Blogartikel dazu gibts hier


----------



## mainrider (7. November 2010)

So, hier auch was herbstliches


----------



## Mentor (8. November 2010)

Okay auch ma wieder was an Bildern...
Nennen wir es "fast Herbst":




Nochmal "fast Herbst":




Ab hier dann "richtigHerbst":


----------



## keroson (13. November 2010)

Der Herbst kann so warm sein 





Fahrer: Ralf, Foto: ich


----------



## look kg 481 (13. November 2010)

keroson schrieb:


> Der Herbst kann so warm sein



Stimmt heute in Vorarlberg 18°C morgen in 2000M Höhe bis 12°C Angesagt, da gehts dann nochamol uffi


----------



## Resibiker (13. November 2010)

Und wir saufen ab hier in Luxemburg es regenet seit 8 tagen mal weniger aber meistens mehhhr!


----------



## mainrider (15. November 2010)

war heut wie im frühling: 17° und der wald schaut aus wie nach der schneeschmelze...


----------



## mäxx__ (15. November 2010)

War gestern mit meiner Frau 3 Stunden biken und wir haben jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden hometrail genommen, der uns in die Quere kam.

Wir sahen dann zwar aus wie Sau, aber es war soooooo klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentor (15. November 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> War gestern mit meiner Frau 3 Stunden biken und wir haben jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden hometrail genommen, der uns in die Quere kam.
> 
> Wir sahen dann zwar aus wie Sau, aber es war soooooo klasse.



Jep genauuu das gleiche hab ich mit meiner gestern auch gemacht. Jeder Sonnenstrahl muss ausgenutzt werden


----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2010)

ich hoffe ich werd jetzt nicht gesteinigt....


----------



## schneller Emil (17. November 2010)

sorry...doppelpopsch


----------



## Oigi (18. November 2010)

Nein, von mir nicht ...nur das weiss finde ich nicht optimal, aber das kann man ja aendern.


----------



## saturno (18. November 2010)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich werd jetzt nicht gesteinigt....



und wieso hast du es mit fox aufgebaut? macht das sinn? der rahmen ist ja auf die bionicon gabel abgestimmt. ohne die hättest du ja auch einen normalen rahmen nehmen können.


----------



## Oigi (18. November 2010)

Was ist denn normal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-runner (18. November 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Was ist denn normal???




Normalerweise hat das Rad die Doubleagent Gabel von Bionicon eingabut, welche sich absenken lässt. Deshalb sitzt auch am Dämpfer noch die Ausgleichskammer für die Luft die aus der Gabel zu diesem Zweck weichen muss. Und beim ausfahhren wird die Luft von der Kammer wieder in die Gabel gedrückt. Mit der Fox Gabel kann man zwar auch die Front absenken, aber man hat keinen Nutzen mehr für die Serienmäßig angedachte Absenkfunktion.


Siehst Du zum beispie unter Post 1306 etwas weiter oben.


----------



## mäxx__ (18. November 2010)

bike-runner schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat das Rad die Doubleagent Gabel von Bionicon eingabut, welche sich absenken lässt. Deshalb sitzt auch am Dämpfer noch die Ausgleichskammer für die Luft die aus der Gabel zu diesem Zweck weichen muss. Und beim ausfahhren wird die Luft von der Kammer wieder in die Gabel gedrückt. Mit der Fox Gabel kann man zwar auch die Front absenken, aber man hat keinen Nutzen mehr für die Serienmäßig angedachte Absenkfunktion.
> 
> 
> Siehst Du zum beispie unter Post 1306 etwas weiter oben.



Nee, sach blos...

Oigi weiss schon, wie das System funktioniert; er weiss aber auch, das die DA nicht das Gelbe vom (Gabel-)Ei ist.


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2010)

mäxx schrieb:


> Nee, sach blos...
> 
> Oigi weiss schon, wie das System funktioniert; er weiss aber auch, das die DA nicht das Gelbe vom (Gabel-)Ei ist.





Also mäxx, ich finde den Ton jetzt irgendwie gerade so... sagen wa mal suboptimal, hörssse?


----------



## felixh. (18. November 2010)

Die Frage war wohl eher so gemeint. Warum eine weiche 36er Fox, und keine steife Marzocchi 66 oder Totem 

Wobei es ja bezeichnend ist wenn schon die weiche leichtgewichtige 36 deutlich besser wie eine DA funzt... :-(


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Die Frage war wohl eher so gemeint. Warum eine weiche 36er Fox, und keine steife Marzocchi 66 oder Totem
> 
> Wobei es ja bezeichnend ist wenn schon die weiche leichtgewichtige 36 deutlich besser wie eine DA funzt... :-(





Meintest Du nicht 32er Talas?!


----------



## felixh. (19. November 2010)

Ist das sogar nur eine 32er? Schlimm genug, schon die 36er finde ich zu weich, zumindest wenn man eine 66er gewohnt ist bzw wenn sonst DC Dh Gabeln fährt wie Fox 40, 888 oder Boxxer. Im Vergleich zu Double Agent, ist aber alles funktionell selbst so einige XC Gabeln (leider- weil von der Geometrie und dem System an sich, bin ich vollkommen überzeugt. Mein Lieblingsradel wäre ein DW-Link Hinterbau, Bionicon System, und eine gute Gabel, Geometrie gerne von Bionicon ausgeheckt).

Das ganze Gewichtssparen finde ich überbewertet. Lieber steif, stabil und schwer.... Selbst mein Golden Willow wiegt mit vernünftigen Reifen (2Ply Michelin oder Maxxis) ja schon über 15kg.... Ich hoffe mal auf das Alva 180 Coil - vielleicht funktionieren ja die Stahlfedergabeln gescheit (an die Luftgabeln hab ich kein Vertrauen mehr). Evtl könnte man sich ja die neue Gabel vom Coil 180 einbaun.....


----------



## AHFiffi (19. November 2010)

Servus Felix
ich will dir ja nicht gleich wieder den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, aber die Gabel vom Alva 180 ist ja die selbige wie vom SS FR, bloß mit 10mm mehr Federweg. Und das ist halt immernoch ne Luftgabel (mit Stahlfederunterstützung). Ich habs zwar schon tausendmal geschrieben, aber jetzt noch mal: Die TA Gabel ist der normalen Doubleagent um Lichtjahre überlegen in punkto Steifigkeit, Ansprechverhalten ist bei guter Pflege ok. Aber nicht vergleichbar mit Fox oder Rock Shocks.
Mich stört halt echt die fehlende Druckstufe, weil bei tiefen Stufen die Gabel voll durchsackt. 
Übrigens ist das Casting der TA identisch zur Suntour Durolux, falls noch jemand mit Single-Crown Gabeln experimentieren will.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## hipster (19. November 2010)

Hi Folks,
Lasst hier doch die Bilder sprechen... und haut unter einem anderen Faden auf die DA ein (akutell z.B im Faden Supershuttle ;-).


----------



## Votec Tox (20. November 2010)

O.k. - momentan in Spanien:






Grüße!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. November 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/786104

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/786108


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (20. November 2010)

ich bin mal so frei:









Tante Edit fragt ob du auch noch eine Insel weiter kommst zum Biken?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. November 2010)

keroson schrieb:


> Tante Edit fragt ob du auch noch eine Insel weiter kommst zum Biken?



...da muss ich die Tante Edit(h) leider enttäuschen :-(


----------



## Promontorium (20. November 2010)

@ keroson: Foto 2 = Foto der Woche!!! Sehr schöne Stimmung!


----------



## keroson (24. November 2010)

so, mal andersrum... Rider: ich, Foto: Ralf


----------



## kleinundmies (25. November 2010)

20.11.10 Wolfswarte 918m üNN (nahe Altenau bei Goslar)






Das schönste daran ist, das man da seine Ruhe hat... im Gegensatz zum völlig überranten Brocken, und der Ausblick ist auch besser.


----------



## Helltone (26. November 2010)

kleinundmies schrieb:


> 20.11.10 Wolfswarte 918m üNN (nahe Altenau bei Goslar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kommt richtig Weihnachtsstimmung auf. In den Harz wollte ich auch noch einmal.


----------



## bin (24. Dezember 2010)

My bike. Now changed to 20 speed X9. 

For sale just frame only, Size small .


----------



## Sackmann (30. Dezember 2010)

Zwar (noch) nicht meins, aber dennoch gehört es hier einfach mal rein...
Sehr nice und ein klasse Fahrwerk!





@bin: hast du Erfahrungen mit Aerozine Kurbeln und kannst etwas darüber berichten? Finde die Modelle nämlich sehr interessant, habe aber noch keine gesehen...


----------



## hipster (30. Dezember 2010)

Schneeeeeeee....




IMG_0300-1 von hip_ster auf Flickr




IMG_0304 von hip_ster auf Flickr

...aber heute war's schon wieder vorbei. Nur noch Pflodder auf der Piste. Darum die Bilder von anfangs Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hipster (30. Dezember 2010)

@Sackmann: Sieht toll aus! Die Optik stimmt einfach. Passt irgendwie alles. Ich will auch *buäähh*


----------



## bin (30. Dezember 2010)

@sackmann

Hi. I sold those aerozine cranks. Very light 735grams + ceramic BB. Less weight than XTR. Very much bike bling. I do not want a granny ring anymore. 20 speed is much faster uphills Are there any guys here who have the new Reed 140 bike? I want it.


----------



## Sackmann (30. Dezember 2010)

@ hipster: Optik stimmt wirklich, Fahrgefühl ist noch besser. Bei deiner Größe könnte es vielleicht ein wenig eng werden. Wenn du das SS in XL brauchst, wird das Alva in XL ohl ein wenig klein sein. Wie groß bist du?

@ bin: I´ve seen and pretested the Reed 140 already. A very agile bike, which climbs with a very firm rear and has enough reserves for a rough descent. 

Have you already tried the Tesla (Alva 160)? Kind of new dimension in Bionicon world. Super plush 160mm in the rear, very sticky on the track at downhills. No influence to the suspension, when on the brake. Really impressive! The Reed is based on the idea of the Tesla, with its new linkage and aspect ratio system for a stiff an firm rear suspension at uphill mode.


----------



## freireiten (30. Dezember 2010)

hey sackmann! schon die ganzen neuen details 2011 entdeckt? ano-schrauben, doppelte haushaltsführung am tretlager etc? 2011 rockt, echt geil!!!



p.s. ich glaub das blaue reed is erstmal nur ne sonderfarbe...


----------



## damage0099 (31. Dezember 2010)

hipster schrieb:


> @Sackmann: Sieht toll aus! Die Optik stimmt einfach. Passt irgendwie alles



...mir pers. würde die absenkbare Sattelstütze alà Rase fehlen.


----------



## Sackmann (31. Dezember 2010)

Hab die Reverb im Auge! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (31. Dezember 2010)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hab die Reverb im Auge! ;-)



Schmerzt das nicht arg :-O


----------



## Mentor (7. Januar 2011)

So bevors wieder ans einsauen geht 
Endlich is die passende KS950i gekommen


----------



## guruW (7. Januar 2011)

starkes teil, respekt!


----------



## criso (12. Januar 2011)

servus,

bin gerade dabei mein radl wieder herzurichten, (u.a. neue bremsen usw) da gibts aber ein problem seit letztem sommer- meine gabel ist undicht.. habe nun alle äußeren anschlüsse geöffnet und die gewinde mit teflonband versehen. allerdings keine besserung. nach 24h abzüglich 5psi verlust durch die pumpe hab ich 15psi weniger drin.

hat jmd eine andere idee bzw schon erfahrung damit?

danke


----------



## look kg 481 (12. Januar 2011)

das alles schon gemacht?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCkO8e20mr0&feature=related"]YouTube        - BIONICON - Troubleshooting[/nomedia]


----------



## criso (13. Januar 2011)

oh danke, das video kannte ich noch gar net. nein hab noch nicht alle gezeigten möglichkeiten durchgetestet.


----------



## mosen__ (19. Januar 2011)

Mal wat anderes


----------



## Helltone (19. Januar 2011)

mosen schrieb:


> Mal wat anderes



Nice


----------



## Mentor (20. Januar 2011)

Mal wat anderes 

doch...hat was


----------



## Totoxl (20. Januar 2011)

Das Rad kenne ich, das kommt aus Lingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (20. Januar 2011)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das Rad kenne ich, das kommt aus Lingen



Aus dem schönen Emsland? Bist du verstrahlt , wie kannst du nur so ein Bike verkaufen?


----------



## mosen__ (21. Januar 2011)

Bike ist neu  hat er im Laden gesehen Hehe . Jo Aus dem  schönen emsland wo die saufköppe wohnen und ihre Fußmopeds durch das flachland treten.


----------



## collectives (22. Januar 2011)

Von Gran Canaria. An einigen sehr steilen Stellen war mir der Sattel immer noch nicht tief genug, was wirklich störend sein kann.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Januar 2011)

da sag ich nur: Rase   einfach zuuuu geil das Teil!


----------



## collectives (23. Januar 2011)

bei meiner derzeitigen 35 Stütze fehlen mir ca. 5 cm Verstellbereich mehr zu idealen Komfort, aber soviel Geld isses mir dann doch nicht wert


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2011)

K850i?
Fahr ich am 2.-Bike....PL ok, aber zuwenig Verstellbereich....


----------



## Mentor (27. Januar 2011)

Also das Gefühl, das der Sattel nicht tief genug ist,ist echt mies...
Vor allem wenn man mit dem Allerwertesten wieder nach vorn will und an den
Shorts hängenbleibt...
Ich hab da echt Glück mit der KS 950i. Ich hab 125mm Verstellbereich und das
geht bei mir so auf (Supershuttle und Edison): Die Stütze ist komplett bis zur
Rändelmutter im Sattelrohr des Rahmens verbaut. Fast ganz ausgefahren habe 
ich dann die richtige Höhe zum Touren fahren. Wenn`s dann ins Eingemachte 
geht fahr ich die Stütze voll ein und habe die Bewegungsfreiheit die ich brauche.
Auf Remote kann ich dabei locker verzichten.
Der Griff zum Hebel wird schnell Routine.

Ich bin als ich das SS fertig hatte eine Weile mit der originalen Sattelstütze gefahren
da es Lieferprobleme mit der KS gab.... der Griff zum Hebel erfolgte trotzdem an 
Schlüsselstellen intuitiv


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2011)

naja, ohne Remote war ich auch lang unterwegs...aber in verblockten (Wurzel-)Trails, dann noch bergab kann das loslassen des Lenkers sehr gefährlich sein.
Das spürte ich am eigenen Leib und bastelte umgehend ein Remote ran...


----------



## Mentor (28. Januar 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> naja, ohne Remote war ich auch lang unterwegs...aber in verblockten (Wurzel-)Trails, dann noch bergab kann das loslassen des Lenkers sehr gefährlich sein.
> Das spürte ich am eigenen Leib und bastelte umgehend ein Remote ran...



Ist auf jeden Fall ein Argument.
Bisher hab ich´s immer so gehalten...wenn ich einen Trail nicht kenne fahre ich meist erst defensiv und vorausschauend. Wenn ich merke das es knifflig wird geht der Sattel runter bevor es zur Sache geht. in der Regel kann ich mein Bike so ausbalancieren (ob das ma richtig geschrieben is) das ich auch mit einer Hand im Trail stehen kann ohne die Füße von den Pedalen zu nehmen.
Klar wenn ich im Tiefflug um ne Ecke sause und lande unverhofft auf nem steil abfallenden Wurzelteppich kann ich auch nur drauf vertrauen das der Helm hällt  ....
Mal schaun wenn ich ma wieder Langeweile hab kann ich Remote ja nachrüsten. Lecker auch, das es Remote Nachrüstsätze in allen möglichen Eloxalfarben gibt.
Hast Du ev. irgendwo n Bild oder Bilder gepostet welche die Zugverlegung und Schaltermontage zeigen? Ich hätte das wenn möglich gerne gesehen bevor ichs kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2011)

Kann ich dir mal mailen, schick mir mal deine addi.


----------



## 4mate (28. Januar 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir mal mailen, schick mir mal deine addi.


Klick auf seinen Nick und dann auf "Eine Email an Mentor schicken".
Warum keine PN?!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2011)

Hehe, hast recht...geht aber nicht in allen Foren, und freigeschaltet muß er es auch haben. Aber kann ich ihm auch Anhänge schicken? Mal sehn.


----------



## Labtakwon (4. Februar 2011)

mein neues Tesla

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/829145


----------



## look kg 481 (5. Februar 2011)

Labtakwon schrieb:


> mein neues Tesla
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/829145




Schick, wieso hast du helle Tauchrohre? Meines hat schwarze? Wo liegt der Unterschied? 

Renä?


----------



## Labtakwon (5. Februar 2011)

war ein Vorführmodell, angeblich bessere Beschichtung ähnlich wie "sashumi ?"
finde es optisch aber auch ganz schick.
jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Speedball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (5. Februar 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Schick, wieso hast du helle Tauchrohre? Meines hat schwarze? Wo liegt der Unterschied?
> 
> Renä?



Das kann man sich doch individuell aussuchen welche Tauchrohre man hat, oder nicht? Bei meinem GW war das jedenfalls so.


----------



## MrLock (8. Februar 2011)

Hier mein altes Bionicon Edison LTD in neuen Farbkleid und nun endlich nach gründlichen Neuaufbau mit Zugstufe....


----------



## esta (9. Februar 2011)

geile farbe 
biste mit der zugstufe zufrieden?


----------



## MrLock (9. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich weiss garnicht wie ich zuvor ohne klar kam. War oft enttäuscht bzgl der Dämpfung. Wiege aber auch fast 100kg ...


----------



## Mentor (9. Februar 2011)

Also Dein Edi ist ja mal super klasse geworden!!!
Tolle Farbwahl und viel Spaß damit


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2011)

passend zum Knöpfchen


----------



## esta (9. Februar 2011)

gib mal paar infos bezüglich des lackierens  was bezahlt, wo ?


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2011)

oder gepulvert? Aufkleber neu besorgt?


----------



## MrLock (9. Februar 2011)

Na klar gepulvert ! Decals erstellen lassen , Datei von Bionicon angefragt. FA Jürgens in HM, Preis voll OK ...


----------



## esta (9. Februar 2011)

nice, ich überlege mein gabelcasting machen zu lassen. und hameln isn katzensprung von mir aus
edit: darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast incl. vorabeiten etc?
ich gehe mal davon aus das du das zerlegen lager ausbauen etc alles selbst gemacht hast oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrLock (9. Februar 2011)

80 Tacken waren das, Casting schwarz und rahmen verkehrsorange ... So wie der nsu tt vom alten Herrn  . Rahmen muss zerlegt angeliefert werden. Die Glasperlstrahlen den dann zuvor. Bionicon hat mich aber darauf hingewiesen das sich das Casting verziehen könnte ...


----------



## esta (9. Februar 2011)

80 is für lackieren + vorarbeiten für rahmen und casting echt mal richtig günstig. aber verziehen könnte sich doch eh evtl nur der bereich an dem der dichtring sitzt beim ganzen rest würde ich da keine probleme sehen


----------



## MrLock (9. Februar 2011)

Okay, die Sitze der Dichtringe werden abgedeckt bei den Bearbeitungsvorgängen ( maskiert ). Was ich meinte ist das die Gabelrohre verziehen könnten ... rein Theoretisch müsste man mal die Spannungen im Material beobachten, die sich bei der Erwärmung negativ oder positiv auswirken ... beim Pulvern werden die Rohlinge ja auf 200 Grad im Ofen erwärmt. ok, also einfach gesagt könnten die Standrohre nachher nicht mehr parallel verlaufen ... aber bei mir gings, auch ohne Abstützung gegen Verzug.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2011)

Gestern - später Nachmittag - am Bodensee:







Grüße!


----------



## look kg 481 (10. Februar 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gestern - später Nachmittag - am Bodensee:
> 
> 
> Grüße!



Schön wo am See ist das?


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Schön wo am See ist das?



Ist am Untersee, Schweizer Seite mit Blick auf die Höri.
Grüße!


----------



## Resibiker (10. Februar 2011)

Zum thema Bodensee
@Votec Tox: nehme an dass der Bodensee dein heimat revier ist?
Werde Ende Juli 6 tage in Achberg sein (5km oberhalb Lindau) und da ich meine Bessere Hälfte zu einer Tagung begleite, habe ich viel zeit zum Biken.
Leider kenne ich mich im punkto MTB Touren, Trails und Bikeparks nicht in der gegend aus. Hab vor 12 jahren ne Bodensee rundfahrt mit der familie gemacht!
Was kann mann in der gegen als Tages Tour fahren?(Tour;Trail;DH)


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2011)

@ Resibiker
Wohne genau am anderen Ende des Sees, dort kenne ich mich besser aus 
Lindau, Bregenz, da kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus, bin aber schon diese Allmountain/Endurotour mitgefahren:
http://www.fahrradstation-lindau.de/events-termine/

Die kennen sich gut aus, da kannst Du im Laden nach Touen und Tipps zum Fahren fragen. Habe dort mein Supershuttle gekauft und sie sind "voll infiziert"  
Grüße!


----------



## MrLock (10. Februar 2011)

...dort habe ich mein Edison 2007 auch gekauft ;-) ... nette Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (10. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Information


----------



## Fuluxus (12. Februar 2011)

Super Info (http://www.fahrradstation-lindau.de/events-termine/) , kennt ihr euch vielleicht auch Richtung Ulm aus mit Trails. Wäre für mich sehr interessant. Man kann ja nicht immer an Bodenseefahren ..... leider 

Aber eigntlich wollte ich mein neues Bike Bionicon Supershuttle zeigen !





Danke hier an das Team, welches das Bike so schnell zusammengebaut hat und für die spezielle Ausstattung


----------



## guruW (14. Februar 2011)

nach wie vor ein sehr schönes bike! 
und die gold eloxierten tauchrohre passen eigentlich ganz gut zur farbe, gefällt mir! 

greez guru


----------



## steggle (14. Februar 2011)

@ fuluxus

in der nähe von ulm kann ich dir das lonetal empfehlen! allgemein sehr schöne gegend mit netten trails!

greetz


----------



## christi0012 (14. Februar 2011)

Hi Resi,

die Termin auf der Homepage der Lindauer Radstation sind etwas veraltet.
Die DAV-MTB'ler rücken im Sommer immer Di, Mi um 18h15 und Fr um 17h30 aus. Treffpunkt am Eichwaldbad in Lindau. Details kannst du in der Radstation erfragen.
Wenn du in der Gegend bist kannst Du dich gerne auch bei mir melden vielleicht geht was zam.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Na Meister (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
heute habe ich meine Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen TSLA gemacht.
Als Rahmenkit hat es angefangen und nu rollt es 
Geht wie sau 
Weitere Bilder folgen noch



Gruß Na Meister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## häri__ (26. Februar 2011)

Geiles Bike!
aber das Schutzblech ist ein absolutes >>no go<<
Gruß
Hari


----------



## Na Meister (26. Februar 2011)

Rein optisch hast Du recht, aber nach jeder Ausfahrt den Dreck aus den Zähnen pulen ist auch ein no go .
Und da wir quasi das ganze Jahr über durch fahren.....
Sobald es trockner ist kommt es ab 

Na Meister


----------



## häri__ (26. Februar 2011)

Da hilft nur eins: Mund zu machen


----------



## mäxx__ (26. Februar 2011)

Waren heute (promotorium und ich ) beim lässigen biken.
4 std. und schee wars








und sowas sigt ma bei uns dahoam


----------



## -white-rush- (26. Februar 2011)

Kann ja leider nix reinstellen von heid weil wir ja nur schwerstes Bioniconmaterial ham, i hob aber a a paar guade Fotos gmacht...


----------



## look kg 481 (26. Februar 2011)

Today in Vorarlberg


----------



## mäxx__ (26. Februar 2011)

@white_rush

schon mal mit Hirn das angehängte Zitat gelesen....?


----------



## keroson (5. März 2011)




----------



## Promontorium (5. März 2011)

*Die* Farbkombi hat was - best of both worlds!


----------



## Mentor (5. März 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> @white_rush
> 
> schon mal mit Hirn das angehängte Zitat gelesen....?



find auch....daaas geht garnich dieses Zitat von white!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (11. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich will euch mein neues Bike nicht vorenthalten und mich bei den Jungs von Bionicon nochmals bedanken 
Es macht nicht nur auf den Tegernseer Trails unheimlich Laune, sondern auch hier im Odenwald









Beste Grüße an den Tegernsee!


PS: Dieser miserable Reifen ist nur übergangsweise drauf bis meine Contis endlich geliefert werden


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2011)

...und immernoch mit klickies unterwegs...


----------



## KonaMooseman (11. März 2011)

gelernt ist halt gelernt 

nur weil du es nicht kannst


----------



## look kg 481 (12. März 2011)

Ein schöner Tag in Vorarlberg // Tesla in Uphill Stellung


----------



## Oigi (13. März 2011)

Ich habs auch getan...










[/URL]


----------



## Masberg (13. März 2011)

Fox Gabel mit Bionicon Geometrie Verstellung?? Geht das?


----------



## lt-midseason07 (13. März 2011)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, ich sehe auch keine entsprechende Kabelführung. Aber die "normale" Talas-Funktion kann man ja auch ganz gut nehmen, oder?

Schickes Bike! Gefällt gut.


----------



## Masberg (13. März 2011)

wozu dann der knopf? Oigi bitte aufklären.

btwbike  gefällt mir auch


----------



## Oigi (14. März 2011)

Wie der "Schnelle Emil" habe auch ich die Bohrungen im Adapter einfach mit Schrauben blind gemacht. Musste aber feststellen, dass so das Gewicht des Hinterbaus den Adapterkolben herauszieht. Also habe ich die beiden Luftkammern des Adapters einfach direkt verbunden und pneumatisch mit dem Ventil voneinander getrennt. So kann ich in der daempferseitigen Luftkammer einen Ueberdruck erzeugen und der Kolben kann nicht mehr ausfahren.

Habe aber auch schon eine Idee wie ich den Adapter eleminieren kann .

Die Talas Funktion reicht voellig aus, habe gestern nichts vermisst. Ausser noch laengere Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trd__1 (14. März 2011)

Sieht super aus und habe ich so auch geplant, einfach mit einer Lyrik für mein SS FR. Aber so einfach scheint der Umbau ja nicht zu sein, dass das mit den Schrauben dicht machen nicht reicht macht mir ein wenig Kummer  (der schnelle Emil hat davon ja nichts geschrieben). 
Denkst du nicht es geht auch anders? 
Haben den Emil schon 2x angeschrieben, der reagiert aber leider nicht....


----------



## Oigi (14. März 2011)

Klar, kannst den Adapter auch mit ner langen Schraube fixieren ...Scherz beiseite.

Bei mir hats anders nicht funktioniert. Der naechste Schritt ist dann den Adapter rauszuschmeissen und nen "normalen" Daempfer einzubauen. Dann habe ich auch keinen Knopf mehr am Lenker.


----------



## Promontorium (14. März 2011)

Wer weiß, vielleicht arbeitet Emil, der Schnelle, bei Bionicon und muß loyal sein - in der Gabelentwicklungsabteilung!?


----------



## felixh. (14. März 2011)

Naja, wenn man einen normalen Dämpfer einbaut, dann wird das Tretlager deutlich tiefer kommen, und zumindest beim Golden Willow kommt schon in der Normalkonfiguration der ein dicker Reifen beim Durchschlag gegen die Sattelstange. Sprich man müsste einen deutlich längeren Dämpfer einbauen. Evtl 9x2.75??

Dann hätte man auch deutlich mehr Federweg - aber halt ein höheres Tretlager.

Alles irgendwie nicht wirklich optimal....


----------



## mosen__ (14. März 2011)

Mittwoch im Teuto


----------



## Oigi (15. März 2011)

Einfach nen laengeren Daempfer einbauen, damit ist es nicht getan. Er sollte schon den gleiche Hub haben. Man muss halt nur die grossere Einbaulaenge kompensieren. Dann aendert sich auch nichts an der Geometrie.
Ne Idee hab ich schon. Werd sie praesentieren wenns fertig ist. Wird aber noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (19. März 2011)

hey!
hatte beruflich einiges zu tun und war deshalb kaum im forum.

hab meinen dämpfer nur mit schrauben verschlossen, hab das problem mit dem auseinanderziehen/klackern nicht....
werds aber nochmal ausführlich testen und absichtlich auseinander ziehen. 
sollte aber kein problem sein, dann bei der originalgabel ist dann, wenn diese ausgefahren ist, ja auch nicht der riesen unterdruck im ausgleichsbehälter. ich würd mir da nicht so die sorgen machen!

was haltet ihr von der lösung, in eines der "dämpferausgleichsbehälterlöcher" ein ventil einzuschrauben? dann könnte man bei langen anstiegen (so 1500hm in den alpen usw...) hinten etwas luft reinpumpen und somit die verstellung bei bedarf  für den langen anstieg nutzen.  ich werds  nicht machen, da ich diesen steilen sitzwinkel garnicht mag, aber für andere vielleicht interessant?

greets emil


----------



## VAN HALEN (20. März 2011)

Best of both worlds :


----------



## Oigi (21. März 2011)

Emil, das mit dem Ventil habe ich auch ueberlegt. Es ist leider daran gescheitert, dass ich keine Ventil  mit M5 gewinde gefunden habe. Somit haette ich mir die Luftschlaeche sparen koennen.


----------



## Helltone (21. März 2011)

mosen schrieb:


> Mittwoch im Teuto



Hey, ich war auch gestern mit meinem GW im Teuto unterwegs. Allerdings bin ich in Lengerich gestartet. Du wahrscheinlich bei den Dörenter Klippen?


----------



## mainrider (24. März 2011)

3er-Line in Nürnberg:


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. März 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## mosen__ (25. März 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Hey, ich war auch gestern mit meinem GW im Teuto unterwegs. Allerdings bin ich in Lengerich gestartet. Du wahrscheinlich bei den Dörenter Klippen?


 


Ich war ne Woche früher als du da  Ich bin von Rheine nach Hörstel dann in den Teuto nach Tecklenburg und von dort dann nach Osnabrück gefahren wo mich nen Kumpel abgeholt hat. 
Am 23.03. war ich wieder da  Wenn du mal Lust hast fahren wir mal zusammen?! Münster gegend bin ich auch ab und zu. Nur meine Kondition lässt absolut zu wünschen übrig hehe


----------



## keroson (25. März 2011)

Ralf on a Tesla!


----------



## Helltone (30. März 2011)

mosen schrieb:


> Ich war ne Woche früher als du da  Ich bin von Rheine nach Hörstel dann in den Teuto nach Tecklenburg und von dort dann nach Osnabrück gefahren wo mich nen Kumpel abgeholt hat.
> Am 23.03. war ich wieder da  Wenn du mal Lust hast fahren wir mal zusammen?! Münster gegend bin ich auch ab und zu. Nur meine Kondition lässt absolut zu wünschen übrig hehe




Sehr gerne. Ich melde mich, wenn ich mal wieder in den Teuto fahre. Bin jetzt allerdings etwas erkältet. Ich freu mich!


----------



## mosen__ (30. März 2011)

Und ich ritt in den Sonnenuntergang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosen__ (30. März 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Ich melde mich, wenn ich mal wieder in den Teuto fahre. Bin jetzt allerdings etwas erkältet. Ich freu mich!




Ja das mach du gerne mal am besten passt mir immer mittwochs oder halt Wochenende . Momentan bin ich im Umzug meiner Eltern kurier dich in Ruhe aus  gute Besserung


----------



## paradox (2. April 2011)

la le lu


----------



## keroson (2. April 2011)

Bionicon Tesla von einem Specialized verfolgt:


----------



## Masberg (2. April 2011)

Geil. Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2011)

Sonnenaufgang!  Bild unbedingt "Sehr GROSS" ansehen!


----------



## steggle (3. April 2011)

erste bilder von der ersten fahrt


----------



## Masberg (3. April 2011)

könnte meins sein. wie war die erste Fahrt?


----------



## steggle (3. April 2011)

das dämpfer setup hat ne weile gedauert, aber macht ja auch spaß da rumzufummeln. einzig allein die übelst schweren maxxis kommen wahrscheinlich noch runter. 
ansonsten fährt es sich absolut super, was ich auch erwartet habe, die verabeitung und lackierung ist ebenfalls top.


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (4. April 2011)

Gestern auf meiner 62km Runde wurde mein upershuttle mal wieder seiner Bestimmung zugeführt;
Aber ab und an muss auch mal Pause sein.


----------



## milchkoenig (9. April 2011)

.


----------



## milchkoenig (9. April 2011)

Warum bekomme ich das foto nicht hier rein?

Na so gehts auch!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871013
Mein SuperShuttle, mit 15kg etwas übergewichtig aber ich mags trozdem


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. April 2011)

@freeride_bogl: endlich mal wieder ein äktschn-bild hier in der galerie ... so muss das sein 

ist das ein aktuelles bild aus einem bereits geöffneten park? 
falls ja: wo?


----------



## freeride_bogl (10. April 2011)

taha, aktuell: ja
park: nö ... geheim-spot, selbstgebastelt


----------



## -white-rush- (10. April 2011)

Schwarzbau im Raum Mühldorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride_bogl (10. April 2011)

hey du ar$chloch 
dein spruch ist doch: legal illegal sch3issegal !!


----------



## 861markus (14. April 2011)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


>



Bis heute das meist unterschätzte "Superenduromegaallmountainplus" Bike, mit echten Downhill Genen


----------



## KaiKaisen (15. April 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Bis heute das meist unterschätzte "Superenduromegaallmountainplus" Bike, mit echten Downhill Genen


Ich hab mal versucht etwas länger damit Berg auf zu fahren...
Aber man Spürt schon doch das Gewicht und wie "weich" es ist.

Denk das neue Aval 180 ist etwas mehr Tourentauglich


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2011)

Na dann mußt es tunen 

Ich habe meins auch nach und nach optimiert...
ZTR Flow, tubeless, hinten ne 11-36er Titan-Kassette (nur ca. 200g) usw....

Andererseits aber wieder die Code in 203/203 und die Rase...beides unverzichtbar für mich.

Bei der letzten extremeren Tour bildeten wir eine Menschenkette über umgestürzte Bäume und gaben alle Bikes weiter.

Und wirklich alle wunderten sich, wie "leicht" mein SS ist. Es sieht wesentlich schwerer aus, als es tatsächlich ist.

Und ja: Wenn ich touren fahre (i.d.R. erst bergauf), pumpe ich den Dämpfer etwas mehr auf, und lasse, falls nötig, oben was raus.


Ich fahre aber auch mal touren um die 100km damit. OK, wenn der FA2.4 hinten etwas runter ist, läufts besser  .
Aber mithalten konnte ich damit bisher immer. Trotz HT-Fahrer mit ihren 10kg-Böcken. Ich konnte bergauf lachen und bergab noch (viel) mehr.

Das SS ist ein ganz guter Kompromiß.

Klar, mein Racefully ist wesentlich schneller, aber am Albtrauf oder im Gebirge ist mir das egal.
Ich nehme zwar immer beide Bikes mit, aber fuhr bisher erst 1x mit dem 100mm-Fully (Bremsen auch nur Louise 180-160). Ansonsten immer das SS.
Und seit ich vorne das große Blatt von 36 auf 38 aufrüstete (  ), kann ich auch bei leichtem Gefälle mithalten.


----------



## KaiKaisen (15. April 2011)

Also mein SS ist auch Tourentauglich. Leicht ist es zwar nicht aber ca.14kilo sind ok.

Das war jetzt auf das Bild bezogen. Und das Bild ist das Ironwood.


----------



## 861markus (15. April 2011)

Hi,
meines (Ironwood) wiegt 15,8kg mit dem Touren LRS. Geputzt und mit anderem Bashguard sind sogar sub 15,7 drin





Klar, das ist sicher kein Marathonbike, und ich selber habe ja aus gutem Grund noch ein "kleines Schwarzes" eines anderen bayrischen Herstellers, der in Taiwan schweißen lässt. Das ist sicher steifer und leichter.  
Gemessen an dem was die sonst neuerdings so angepriesenen "Superenduros" dann in echt jedoch auf die Waage bringen, ist das im ganz normalen Rahmen, und das bei einem Rad, dass ich schon 4 Jahre fahre.






Und im Tourentrim habe ich damit an meinem Hausberg (1000hm-Rampe) auch schon 2 Hardtailer bergauf überholt, und von der Bergab Performance braucht man hier sicher nicht anfangen.
Auch habe ich schon "Superenduros" mit ner Fox 40 oder Boxxer Worldcup gefahren, die bergab sicher noch besser gehen, aber versuch die doch dann mal noch bergauf zu bewegen

Für mich bleibt das Ironwood das einzige Downhill-Bike, dass auch noch vernünftig nach oben bewegt werden kann, und wird als solches seit seinem Erscheinen mMn viel zu wenig wahr genommen. 
Für mich hat einen riesen Anteil die Special Agent Gabel daran, die mangels 3. Brücke steifigkeitsmässig nicht State of the Art ist, aber von der Federperformance her die rein "luftigen" Double Agents weit in den Schatten stellt, und den Vergleich mit anderen Gabelherstellern nicht scheuen braucht.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## KaiKaisen (15. April 2011)

@Markus

Schönes Bike. Es war auch nicht so gemeint das es gar nicht dafür geeignet ist. Ich hab mich damals mit den Standard Ironwood aber ganz schön den Trail hoch gequält.
Die Gabel ist aber wirklich um einiges besser.
Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, wie siehts bei dir mit technischen Trails usw. aus?


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2011)

ups, hab ich wohl falsch verstanden.
Ja: Geiles Bike! Wirklich.....


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (15. April 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich habe meins auch nach und nach optimiert...
> ZTR Flow, tubeless, hinten ne *11-36er Titan-Kassette *(nur ca. 200g) usw.....



Welche Titankassette ist es, etwa von Nino? Wie macht sie sich (Verschleiss, etc.)? Ich habe mir vorerst noch eine 12-36 Deorekassette gekauft (430g).


----------



## 861markus (16. April 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> @Markus
> 
> Schönes Bike. Es war auch nicht so gemeint das es gar nicht dafür geeignet ist. Ich hab mich damals mit den Standard Ironwood aber ganz schön den Trail hoch gequält.
> Die Gabel ist aber wirklich um einiges besser.
> Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, wie siehts bei dir mit technischen Trails usw. aus?



Danke erst mal, ich will auch nicht so verstanden werden, als ob das Ironwood DAS Universalbike wäre. Das Gewicht löst sicht trotz Geometrieanpassung bergauf nicht in Luft auf.

Bergab ist das Ironwood aber halt ein Bügeleisen in allen Disziplinen, auch in technischen Trails schnupft es so einige Stolperstellen einfach weg. 
Ich hatte anfangs das Problem, dass die Gabel im technischen Gelände arg abgesoffen ist, da konnte ich Luft reinpumpen so viel ich wollte. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch knapp 90kg... Ich jammerte da auch erst mal über fehlende Druckstufendämpfung und so, aber dann hatte mein Händler da einen guten Tipp: Die Special Agent ist eine Reihenschaltung von Luft-und Stahlfeder , und es gibt für den Stahlfederteil des Federweges verschiedene Federn (!?!) revolutionär, nicht? Das wird nur nirgends kommuniziert
Ich fahre bis heute (78kg) die harte Feder, und mit der ist das Wegtauchen kein Thema mehr.
Den Schlitten für die Winkel fahr ich in der flachsten Stellung, das gibt an Steilstellen ordentlich Reserven.

Weiters habe ich mir nach Anfrage bei Syntace den 31,8mm Vector mit 12° und 760mm Breite montiert, da habe schon einen ordentlichen Hebel, wenn sich die biegeweiche Gabel in einer Rinne festfahren will

Im Bikepark kommt der EX729 LRS mit DT Alpine III und nem Satz Minions in 2,7" drauf, dann wiegt es noch immer deutlich unter 18kg

Ich hatte und habe jedenfalls viel Spass damit, und bisher ist trotz aller Unkenrufe nix kaputt gegangen. Oder doch, die Fender (Plastikschutz an der USD Gabel) sind gebrochen, aber dafür werde ich dieses Jahrhundert vielleicht noch Ersatz bekommen. Der Linke ist nicht im Bikepark oder so gebrochen, sondern beim Hochtragen bei ner BBS Tour hat er sich beim Rad abstellen im Rucksack verfangen 

Es ist ein Bargabspassgerät, das auch ohne Lift nach oben bewegt werden kann, ein Superendurofreeridelightbike halt (hab ich glaub schon mal erwähnt) das wohl einfach 5 - 7 Jahre zu früh erschienen ist, und somit heute zum alten Eisen gehört...

Edit sagt:...ach ja, raw, oder auch works finish, oder halt einfach gebürstetes Aluminium (ich glaube sogar farblos anodisiert) war es auch damals schon...

Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Erkältung auskurieren, dann kann ich auch wieder fahren, statt darüber zu schreiben

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. April 2011)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Welche Titankassette ist es, etwa von Nino? Wie macht sie sich (Verschleiss, etc.)? Ich habe mir vorerst noch eine 12-36 Deorekassette gekauft (430g).



jep, genau die. Bis jetzt noch kein Verschleiß zu sehen, hab sie ca. 500-800km drauf.
Die Monsterschwere Deore liegt im Schrank  . Das sind Welten....

Schalten läßt sie sich so gut wie Shimano oder Sram. Schnell, leicht, leise.

Bin überzeugt und hoffe, daß sie noch 'ne Weile hält.


----------



## 861markus (18. April 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Flo`s Tesla in artgerechter Haltung 



























Grüße
Markus


----------



## guruW (18. April 2011)

gefällt mir!!!


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. April 2011)

Was das denn fürn Lenker?


----------



## VAN HALEN (19. April 2011)

Ich vermute mal ein Syntace Vector.


----------



## -white-rush- (19. April 2011)

Schaut des aufm letzten Bild nur so aus oder sitzt der Bashgard auf der Wurzel auf?


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2011)

Mach mal STRG+++++ maximale Vergrößerung -> sieht nur so aus!


----------



## 861markus (19. April 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Was das denn fürn Lenker?





VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ein Syntace Vector.



Ja, stimmt.


----------



## keroson (19. April 2011)

Wolkenreiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -white-rush- (20. April 2011)

des findich mal wirklich geil

aber a merce für der  Strg ++++ hab ich bis jez noch ned gwusst


----------



## 861markus (20. April 2011)

sehr geiles Bild!


----------



## 08-15 (20. April 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Post der den Sinn der Threads widerspiegelt.
Sehr 6eiles Buidl.


----------



## fistbeatz (20. April 2011)

sehr geiles Bild ! Aufgrund deiner Signatur ist das sicher am Teide?


----------



## Labtakwon (20. April 2011)

Tesla/Alva rockt!!!


----------



## masterview (21. April 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Bikes










http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/877141


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2011)

Also mir gefällt das SS immer noch am besten.
Für mich eines der schönsten Enduros überhaupt.


----------



## look kg 481 (25. April 2011)

Tesla @ work


----------



## Masberg (28. April 2011)

Ostern am _ _ _ _!


----------



## Mentor (28. April 2011)

Ha...noch ein paa Stündchen und ich bin da wo Du die Bilder gemacht hast  zum Sympatex Bike Festival


----------



## Mentor (5. Mai 2011)

.....Nach dem Altissimo / 601.... gemüüütliches ausradeln
Scheee wars in Riva


----------



## damage0099 (5. Mai 2011)

den 601er möcht ich auch unbedingt noch machen.....
Sei angeblich sehr schwer, bist oder könntest jede Stelle fahren?


----------



## robby (5. Mai 2011)

@Mentor: Du kannst sagen was Du willst, aber auf diesem Foto sieht man eindeutig: 
*Der Sattel sitzt schief!* 
Und wieso scheint auf dem Foto die Sonne!? Dachte vergangenes Wochenende war das Wetter schlecht am Lago (habe deswegen extra auf den Besuch verzichtet...).
@damage: Der (echte) 601er ist schwer, zumindest sind ein paar ordentliche Schlüsselstellen dabei, an die ich mich nicht traue. Meiner Meinung nach definitiv kein S3.


----------



## 4mate (5. Mai 2011)

robby schrieb:


> @Mentor: Du kannst sagen was Du willst, aber auf diesem Foto sieht man eindeutig:
> *Der Sattel sitzt schief!*


Mit aufgesessenem Pilot nur noch minimal! Ist bei mir ähnlich eingestellt da ich bei waagerechtem Sattel langsam aber sicher stetig nach hinten rutsche  



robby schrieb:


> Und wieso scheint auf dem Foto die Sonne!? Dachte vergangenes Wochenende war das Wetter schlecht am Lago (habe deswegen extra auf den Besuch verzichtet...).





> Zitat von Foto
> Aufnahmezeit
> 2011-05-01 13:06:17


----------



## Mentor (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn es Robby nicht gäbe und mein Sattel grad wäre ,würd nieeee jemand auf meine Bilder reagieren   Das, der Grund den 4mate aufgeführt hat und die Tatsache das ich n schrääääger Vogel bin sind ja auch dir Gründe füüür den schrägen Sattel 

Okay aber am Wetter, das superklasse war , bin ich jetz wirklich nicht schuld. Es hat einmal gegen abend so 5 min stärker geregnet und genieselt hat es bei Sonnenschein dann auch nochmal. Im Großen und ganzen hatten wir aber von Freitag bis Montag schönes Wetter.

Gut der 601 is nicht das was man einen ausgebauten Radweg nennen mag Er fährt sich echt schwehr und man sollte sich seiner Bikebeherschung echt sicher  
sein um heile runter zu kommen. Hinterrad versetzen auf der Stelle stehn etc... das muss man schon können... Arsch nach hinten über den schrägen Sattel was sich von selbst versteht. Das Bike Setup spielt auch schon ne Rolle...nicht zu viel Luft in die Reifen .Aber wenn man sich Zeit lässt und sich an der richtigen Stelle auch mal zum Absteigen hinreißen lässt, kriegt man das schon hin. (also ich muss teilweise auch absteigen und fahr da nicht zum ersten Mal)

Wir hatten diesmal zufällig einen vom Shuttel Sevice dabei-der is alles gefahren. 
Es wird aber jedes Jahr besser und man traut sich mehr


----------



## damage0099 (5. Mai 2011)

Super, danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. Mai 2011)

3....2.....1....Meins! 
Die ersten Ausritte mit Bravour bestanden:


----------



## MrLock (18. Mai 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr , daumen hoch


----------



## Fuluxus (18. Mai 2011)

Na das kommt mir doch bekannt vor !

Schönes Teil !


----------



## KonaMooseman (19. Mai 2011)

Hat was, Sachmann!

Aber ich seh halt noch 1-2 Sachen wo enormer Optimierungsbedarf besteht (wie bei meinem) 

Hoffentlich seh ich´s bald mal in Aktion...


----------



## Resibiker (19. Mai 2011)

Bin zwar nur edi fahrer aber "Hammermässiges" Bike 
Seh ich richtig is der rahmen im Alu rohzustand ?


----------



## Sackmann (19. Mai 2011)

Jaja Mooseman, ich weiß, ich weiß: Hope Laufräder und Bremsen kommen scho noch, kein Sorge. 

Der Rahmen ist Alu roh, richtig.


----------



## mäxx__ (21. Mai 2011)

Von meiner heutigen 50km Genußtour


----------



## LiF (23. Mai 2011)

HiHo...
Ich wollte die Experten hier mal fragen, in wie weit das Ironwood DH tauglich ist.
Ich könnte evtl ein Ironwood für relativ schmales Geld ergatern, bin aber so zu 80% Bikepark-Fahrer. Daher die Frage ob es dafür das "richtige" ist, oder ob man dann lieber die Finger davon lassen sollte.


----------



## 4mate (23. Mai 2011)

Ohne Testfahrt wirst du die Frage nicht für dich beantworten können:  			#*1017*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (23. Mai 2011)

Hi, vielen Dank für den Hinweis zu dem Beitrag.
Testfahrt wird vor dem Kauf natürlich noch gemacht, nur kann man auf der Straße oder auch einem Waldweg nicht die tauglichkeit des Bikes im Gelände beurteilen, daher auch die Nachfrage hier *G*


----------



## KonaMooseman (23. Mai 2011)

Supershuttle goes DH 

Bereit für eine Woche Trails rocken in Portes Du Soleil.
Freu mich schon soooo


----------



## Sackmann (23. Mai 2011)

geiles Teil!!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (24. Mai 2011)

sieht echt nice aus !!
was isn das für ne gabel ???


----------



## Helltone (24. Mai 2011)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> sieht echt nice aus !!
> was isn das für ne gabel ???



Eine normale DA nur mit den anderen Rohren.


----------



## Promontorium (24. Mai 2011)

Was heißt "andere Rohre"?

Sieht nach normaler DA ohne Decals aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (24. Mai 2011)

Na einer Woche PDS war mein Hinterbau kaputt - an vier stellen gebrochen. Stell dich schonmal auf DH der fensten Sorte ein  das wird bestimmt lustig, aber mit nem Big Bike machts definitiv mehr Spaß und die Arme und Finger tun nicht so schnell weh.


----------



## Helltone (24. Mai 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Was heißt "andere Rohre"?
> 
> Sieht nach normaler DA ohne Decals aus?!



So kann man es auch fachmännisch ausdrücken


----------



## Hirnkot (24. Mai 2011)

..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn auch kein MTB aber ein Bionicon


----------



## nosewheely (3. Juni 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/8/4/6/_/original/P1050134.JPG

my enduro race bike (other tires of course)

info: www.facebook.com/jan.belgium

bionicon friends are my friends-feel free to become friend


----------



## 4mate (3. Juni 2011)

for your BIONICON! The color is great.
(I do not facebook within the next 100 years! )


----------



## KonaMooseman (3. Juni 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Na einer Woche PDS war mein Hinterbau kaputt - an vier stellen gebrochen. Stell dich schonmal auf DH der fensten Sorte ein  das wird bestimmt lustig, aber mit nem Big Bike machts definitiv mehr Spaß und die Arme und Finger tun nicht so schnell weh.



Das Froggy war mir letztes Jahr einfach zu schwer.
160mm reichen mir dort eigentlich aus. Viel wichtiger sind mir bissige, standfeste Bremsen. Hoffentlich ist die TheOne standfest genug. Ein Satz dickere Reifen wird aber noch kommen. Bin noch am überlegen zwischen Minion 2ply, Baron oder Kaiser.


----------



## Mätz__ (9. Juni 2011)

Frage an die Golden Willow  Fahrer:
Das Scandium kostet ja nur 100 mehr, richtig?
Auf der Bioniconseite hat das Goldenwillow bei Allmountain, 3 Punkte, das GW SC nur 2 ... why?
Macht man beim SC sonst noch irgendwo abstriche ausser beim Gewicht?
Was spricht denn alles gegen das SC?

Weiss jemand, ob man die "alten" Bikes, Generation1, mit der Dämpferkartusche der G2 sofort ab Werk bestellen kann?

Danke schonmal für die Info.


----------



## kurbeltreter (12. Juni 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Na dann mußt es tunen
> Ich habe meins auch nach und nach optimiert...
> ZTR Flow, tubeless, hinten ne 11-36er Titan-Kassette (nur ca. 200g) usw....


 
Hi, 
kannst Du mir die Bezeichnung und Bezugsquelle nennen. Ich suche noch eine die 11-36er Kassette in 9-fach Ausführung.

Gruß


----------



## collectives (12. Juni 2011)

Paar Änderungen zum letzten mal: Race Face Atlas FR mit neuer Lenkerklemmung, Flaschenhalterung abgebaut, leichterer Sattel, Schaltwerk und neue Kettenführung - danke nochmal an Benutzer hempblend 
Fahre derzeit mit ca. 7 bar hinten und 6 bar vorn, bin aber noch immer nicht zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (12. Juni 2011)

6 bar das sind ca 88 PSI, das ist doch schon zu wenig, was wiegst du 65kg?


----------



## collectives (12. Juni 2011)

eher 80 kg ohne jegliche Ausstattung
Hab die Gabel aber auch schon zwei wochen nicht mehr geölt/gefettet und dadurch ist sie immer etwas schwergängig
Werds demnächst mal mit 7 bar nach einer kompletten Reinigung und Ölung probieren.


----------



## look kg 481 (12. Juni 2011)

collectives schrieb:


> eher 80 kg ohne jegliche Ausstattung
> Hab die Gabel aber auch schon zwei wochen nicht mehr geölt/gefettet und dadurch ist sie immer etwas schwergängig
> Werds demnächst mal mit 7 bar nach einer kompletten Reinigung und Ölung probieren.



Also so wie ich mit Klamotte , ich fahr am Tesla 100PSI vorn und 115 PSi hinten, das geht gut, wenn man immer schön pflegt und fettet und schmiert und Dauergabelauseinaderbauen gern macht ....

Per PN hätt ich noch nen ganz speziellen Tipp für dich ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2011)

kurbeltreter schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst Du mir die Bezeichnung und Bezugsquelle nennen. Ich suche noch eine die 11-36er Kassette in 9-fach Ausführung.
> 
> Gruß



hi, guckst du hier:

http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2010/08/9s-titanium-mtb-cassette-11-3612-36.html


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich, ich fahr am Tesla 100PSI vorn und 115 PSi hinten, das geht gut, wenn man immer schön pflegt und fettet und schmiert und Dauergabelauseinaderbauen gern macht ....
> 
> Per PN hätt ich noch nen ganz speziellen Tipp für dich ;-)



na laß den Tip mal hören ;-)


----------



## kurbeltreter (12. Juni 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi, guckst du hier:
> 
> http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2010/08/9s-titanium-mtb-cassette-11-3612-36.html


 
Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Grüße


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2011)

gerne.
Und: Schaltet und hält wirklich super!
Bin bestens zufrieden.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder ein Bild, Gestern in Flims:









War Jemand aus dem Forum auch da, denn oben in der Bergstation von Naraus stand auch noch ein anderes  Supershuttle, in der neuen Farbe "grüngelb" mit einem Namen drauf und  "Tegernsee etc."


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2011)

So, ich glaub es is fertig...













Sind noch ein paar kleine, wichtige Änderungen dazugekommen.
Isses Recht so, Mooseman?! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (15. Juni 2011)

wirklich schick, ein gelungener aufbau!
vielleicht noch bissel jammern auf hohem niveau, die bremsleitung vorn ist etwas lang und vielleicht könnte man alle züge auf grau umbauen


----------



## Sackmann (15. Juni 2011)

Werd mir noch die Jagwire Ripcord bestellen. Die Bremse ist gekommen und ich MUSSTE sie einfach gleich anflanschen. ;-) Muss mir noch passende Oliven besorgen, oder auf Verdacht mal abschrauben und schauen, ob die noch geschlitzt sind wie der der alten Mono M4. Da hab ich die alten einfach wiederverwendet. Danach wird gekürzt.


----------



## trd__1 (15. Juni 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild, Gestern in Flims:
> 
> War Jemand aus dem Forum auch da, denn oben in der Bergstation von Naraus stand auch noch ein anderes Supershuttle, in der neuen Farbe "grüngelb" mit einem Namen drauf und "Tegernsee etc."


 
Hi

Jepp, das war ich!  Nächstes Mal einfach ansprechen 
Ist übrigens nicht die neue Farbe, diese ist dunkler und mehr grün als gelb. Ist ne Spezialfarbe die Ralf von mtb-active Teneriffa damals geordert hat. 
War ein toller Tag, aber nach 4x Runcatrail (3x ohne Zwischenstop bis zur Talstation) an einem Tag, habe ich jetzt leicht verhärtete Oberschenkel *g*


----------



## KonaMooseman (15. Juni 2011)

So schauts doch geil aus!!
Zum glück seh ich´s morgen mal live. Dann kommts direkt mit auf den Trail...

Aber Kritik gibts ja immer 
Reifen - Felgenaufkleber ausrichten!


----------



## Resibiker (15. Juni 2011)

@ Votec Tox und trd 1

Ist Flims einer der nächst gelegenen Bikeparks am Bodensee?
Bin Ende Juli ne Woche am Bodensee (Achberg bei Lindau)und wolte auch ein bischen DH fahren.


----------



## trd__1 (15. Juni 2011)

Denke schon ja, wobei Sie jetzt am Churer Hausberg Brambrüesch auf diesen Somemr auch verschiedene Lines bauen/gebaut haben, das ist dann natürlich noch näher. Werde das nächste oder übernächste Wochenende da vorbeischauen, ist ja nur eine Autostunde von meinem zuhause entfernt 

Hier noch ein aktuelles Bild von meinem SS FR vom Sonntag, von Flims selber hab ich keine da mir ein Bike-Bro fehlt 
Neu sind die 1752Gramm leichten Laufräder, die 2.4 Rubber Queen (klasse Reifen und besser als die Big Bettys), die Magura Bremsscheiben und die Kurbel. Jetzt muss dringend noch die Heim2 Kettenführung montiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mätz,
_Weiss jemand, ob man die "alten" Bikes, Generation1, mit der Dämpferkartusche der G2 sofort ab Werk bestellen kann?_

habe die Frage auch schon an Bionicon gestellt. JA, es geht mit schwarzen oder goldenen Standrohren, weisse oder schwarze Tauchrohre ....alle deine Wünsche werden bei Bionicon erfüllt!

Gruss Rainer



Mätz schrieb:


> Frage an die Golden Willow  Fahrer:
> Das Scandium kostet ja nur 100 mehr, richtig?
> Auf der Bioniconseite hat das Goldenwillow bei Allmountain, 3 Punkte, das GW SC nur 2 ... why?
> Macht man beim SC sonst noch irgendwo abstriche ausser beim Gewicht?
> ...


----------



## Mätz__ (16. Juni 2011)

Nice!
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Dann muss ich ja mal gucken was das Wunschbike dann kosten wird.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## -white-rush- (18. Juni 2011)

Hochries gestern Aufnacht:


----------



## keroson (23. Juni 2011)

Am Pico del Teide:


----------



## dukestah (23. Juni 2011)

schick schick, da wird man glatt wehmütig, vorallem so auf arbeit


----------



## RT-Schubi__ (23. Juni 2011)

servus

endlich ist es so weit. ich hab mein edison bekommen 
sorry für die dreckigen bilder, aber bei artgerechter haltung lässt sich das leider ned vermeiden. 











leider wurde der spass etwas getrübt, durch die höllischen geräusche die meine hinterradbremse verursacht. werde wohl am samstag bei meinem freundlichen vorbei müssen. 

nun noch eine frage an euch.
sind alle neuen gabeln ohne double agent schriftszug?? eine einfach nur schwarze gabel sieht ein bisschen nach nichts aus. 

gruss
schubi


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Juni 2011)

Kundendienst anschreiben - Da wird dir geholfen. 
bitte einfach um Aufkleber. Ein Bekannter hat für seins 5 verschiedenfarbige bekommen.


----------



## RT-Schubi__ (23. Juni 2011)

cool  
werd mich dann mal an bionicon wenden 

danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## Mätz__ (23. Juni 2011)

Auf meine Frage ob man auch ein G1 Bike mit der G2 Gabel bekommen kann, meinte der Händler zu mir, das die angeblich jetzt alle mit den neuen Gabeln kommen sollen. Wieviel ist denn da dran?
Wenn nicht, weiss jemand den Aufpreis für ne G2 Gabel an nem Golden Willow?


----------



## Promontorium (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ist dort draussen irgendwo der Bionicon-Support???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Juni 2011)

Mätz schrieb:


> Auf meine Frage ob man auch ein G1 Bike mit der G2 Gabel bekommen kann, meinte der Händler zu mir, das die angeblich jetzt alle mit den neuen Gabeln kommen sollen. Wieviel ist denn da dran?
> Wenn nicht, weiss jemand den Aufpreis für ne G2 Gabel an nem Golden Willow?



Deine Frage kann ich dir nicht beanworten, aber warum schickst du Bionicon nicht einfach ne mail oder rufst an? Die Jungs sind nett und Antworten ziemlich zügig.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Juni 2011)

Bionicon verbaut ab jetzt überall (außer 180, weil komplett andere Gabel) die neuen Castings. Das habe ich auch gehört und such schon bestätigt bekommen. Finde ich super, und auch, dass es keine Preiserhöhung gibt. Zumindest soweit ich weiß. Wer´s nicht glaubt soll doch einfach mal bei denen anrufen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. Juni 2011)

mal wieder mein Senf dazu:
@ trd__1: KeFü unbedingt montieren! ...das lohnt wirklich!

@ RT-Schubi: welcher Dreck ?????

Ansonsten: Haut rein + lasst's Euch gut geh'n


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. Juni 2011)

und noch vergessen:
@ keroson: geiles bild: freu mich schon wieder auf die "nachbar"insel im nov.


----------



## Hohlroller (30. Juni 2011)

trd__1 schrieb:


>



Kann mir jemand sagen, was für ein Sattel das ist?? 
trd___1 hat mir noch nicht geantwortet.
Gefällt mir gut. Ist doch kein Selle Slr, oder? Die Nase neigt sich so nach unten...

Danke


----------



## arne2009 (30. Juni 2011)

Kleine Runde auf Meran 2000 Südtirol


----------



## Tegernsee (30. Juni 2011)

Hi @ all

Habe gestern mein Edison bekommen und heute nach dem fetten Regen von heute Nacht einen jungfräulichen Ausritt in den Wald unternommen.
Is mein erstes Fully und es geht so dermaßen ab das is zu krass.
Was für Erweiterungen wären noch sinnvoll für das Edison?
Es ist die 2er  version von 2010.
Gewicht is mir jetzt nicht sooo wichtig aber zb. die Performance der Schaltung ist mir wichtig.
Ich habe z.B. das Problem das ich wenn ich vom vorderen größten Kettenblatt auf das Mitllere will immer aufhören muss zu treten sonst springt die Kette nicht runter auf das mittlere Blatt...  was kann ich da machen?

ps.: Bin eigentlich nen Freeride Snowboarder und habe mir das Edison für den Sommer geholt da es bekanntlich mit dem Schnee nicht so pralle aussieht ich aber irgendwas machen muss  hehe  kann meine Füße nicht still halten. Bin also noch nen Blutiger anfänger was das Biken angeht. deshalb habe ich mir auch das Edison besorgt da es glaube ich nicht sinnvoll ist gleich mit nem DH/FR Bike anzufangen.
(hoffe habe da keine schlechte Wahl getroffen??)

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Bilder auch wenns nicht spektakulär ist:


----------



## domvr29 (30. Juni 2011)

2010 ?
War der Knopf nicht schon blau?
mein 2010 hat nen blauen Knopf.
Bin auch vom boarden zum biken gekommen und ich finde das Edison perfekt 
Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Tegernsee (30. Juni 2011)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zu den 2010er Modell?
Ausstattung?
Dann hat der Händler mich warscheinlich veräppelt oder wusste es nicht besser.....  na toll
Habe 2000 hingelegt und er meinte das er schon nix mehr an dem Biker verdient bei dem Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (30. Juni 2011)

Mal ein Foto von meinem... @ Tegernsee, evtl. ein paar Anregungen dabei.


----------



## Tegernsee (1. Juli 2011)

Was hängtn da an stelle des Schnellspanners? Ist da nen Hebel um die Sattelhöhe zu verstellen am Sattel befestigt?

So nen kettenspanner muss ich mir auch noch besorgen aber denke werde da selber kreativ werden da mir der von Bionicon echt zu teuer ist.

Ich will auf jedenfall den Umspanner (für die Kette) vorn austauschen da der extrem minderwertig wirkt (eingebaut ist ein Shimano Deore XT, kein Plan ob das was taugt). Ausserdem macht mir das Teil Ärger beim Schalten...  wenn ich fahre dann schleift die kette an ihm und wenn ich den Umspanner verstelle so das es nicht mehr schleift kann ich nur sehr schwer das mittlere Kettenblatt erreichen... gibts da ne gute Lösung?


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2011)

das ist ne ganz versenkte, absenkbare Sattelstütze


----------



## domvr29 (1. Juli 2011)

Verstellbare Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Ki900 oder Ki950?
                                   Welche Länge?


----------



## Tegernsee (1. Juli 2011)

Geiles Teil!!!
Aber da werd ich noch etwas sparen hehe
Hab diesen Monat mein Konto genug stapaziert mit dem Bike und den Pedalen!
Aber das Teil merk ich mir, dass wird 100%ig noch nachgerüstet

Habe L=135mm

Thx für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Masberg (1. Juli 2011)

Tegernsee schrieb:


> Ich will auf jedenfall den Umspanner (für die Kette) vorn austauschen da der extrem minderwertig wirkt (eingebaut ist ein Shimano Deore XT, kein Plan ob das was taugt). Ausserdem macht mir das Teil Ärger beim Schalten...  wenn ich fahre dann schleift die kette an ihm und wenn ich den Umspanner verstelle so das es nicht mehr schleift kann ich nur sehr schwer das mittlere Kettenblatt erreichen... gibts da ne gute Lösung?



Ich würde es erstmal mit Schaltung einstellen versuchen.

http://www.google.de/search?q=schaltung+einstellen



domvr29 schrieb:


> Verstellbare Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Ki900 oder Ki950?
> Welche Länge?



Die 900er mit 100er Hub von 30,9 mmm Durchmesser runtergefeilt bis sie in die 30er Sattelstütze reinpasste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. Juli 2011)

Tegernsee schrieb:


> Ich will auf jedenfall den Umspanner (für die Kette) vorn austauschen da der extrem minderwertig wirkt (eingebaut ist ein Shimano Deore XT, kein Plan ob das was taugt). Ausserdem macht mir das Teil Ärger beim Schalten...  wenn ich fahre dann schleift die kette an ihm und wenn ich den Umspanner verstelle so das es nicht mehr schleift kann ich nur sehr schwer das mittlere Kettenblatt erreichen... gibts da ne gute Lösung?




Der Umspanner, den Du meinst, heißt an sich Umwerfer. Zur Frage, ob der was taugt: ja, die XT-Komponenten sind im MTB-Bereich die "zweitbeste" Gruppe von Shimano, also sehr ordentlich (Sorry, aber viel Einblick in die Materie scheinst Du nicht zu haben!).
Und zum Kettenschleifen: Das ist in aller Regel an sich kein Qualitätsproblem des Materials (wie gesagt, XT ist mehr als gut), sondern der Qualität des Mechanikers, der den Umwerfer montiert/eingestellt hat - und somit bei bestehendem Schleifen, wenn Du es also nicht beheben kannst - von Dir. 
Es sei denn, er ist irgendwie verbogen oder locker!

Also, ran an die Buletten! Und *auf keinen Fall* austauschen!!!


----------



## Tegernsee (1. Juli 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Der Umspanner, den Du meinst, heißt an sich Umwerfer. Zur Frage, ob der was taugt: ja, die XT-Komponenten sind im MTB-Bereich die "zweitbeste" Gruppe von Shimano, also sehr ordentlich (Sorry, aber viel Einblick in die Materie scheinst Du nicht zu haben!).
> Und zum Kettenschleifen: Das ist in aller Regel an sich kein Qualitätsproblem des Materials (wie gesagt, XT ist mehr als gut), sondern der Qualität des Mechanikers, der den Umwerfer montiert/eingestellt hat - und somit bei bestehendem Schleifen, wenn Du es also nicht beheben kannst - von Dir.
> Es sei denn, er ist irgendwie verbogen oder locker!
> 
> Also, ran an die Buletten! Und *auf keinen Fall* austauschen!!!



hast recht bin komplett unwissend im MB Bereich! Sonst würd ick ja nicht so ne kackfogelfragen stellen...
aber thx für die Info!Da werd ick mich wohl noch ma mit meinem Fahrradhändler zusammen setzen müssen.
habe leider in meinem bekanntenkreis auch keine biker die ich fragen könnte. alles nir snowboarder und skater  hehe 
werde hier sicher noch die ein oder andere dumme frage stellen


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juli 2011)

Tegernsee schrieb:


> hast recht bin komplett unwissend im MB Bereich! Sonst würd ick ja nicht so ne kackfogelfragen stellen...
> aber thx für die Info!Da werd ick mich wohl noch ma mit meinem Fahrradhändler zusammen setzen müssen.
> habe leider in meinem bekanntenkreis auch keine biker die ich fragen könnte. alles nir snowboarder und skater  hehe
> werde hier sicher noch die ein oder andere dumme frage stellen




War nicht gerade 'ne Kackvogelfrage lol und sollte von mir auch nicht irgendwie überheblich rüberkommen, falls die Anmerkung ironisch gemeint sein sollte!


----------



## david99 (3. Juli 2011)

hab da ma ne frage... ich kann ja entweder die gabel oder den dämpfer voll ausfahren, eben für down- oder uphill, richtig? so hab ich aber auch nie vorn und hinten gleichen federweg oder? wielang isn v/h der federweg wenn ich z.b. auf downhill stelle?


----------



## Natrium83 (3. Juli 2011)

Der Federweg hinten ändert sich nicht.


----------



## hipster (3. Juli 2011)

Hier bitte *Bilder *und Meinungen zu diesen... 

Diskussionen über Teile und Technik bitte anderswo...


----------



## VAN HALEN (3. Juli 2011)

Masberg schrieb:


> Mal ein Foto von meinem... @ Tegernsee, evtl. ein paar Anregungen dabei.



Da war ich auch.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (3. Juli 2011)

oh oh  das Bike gibt es aber noch? Bist auch auf der Seite gefahren?    So mein Bild nicht so spektakulär aber auch ganz interessant.


----------



## VAN HALEN (3. Juli 2011)

Klar gibt´s das bike noch.
Hab das Rad nur für´n Foto dort hingestellt.
Schon witzig, das Masberg und ich die gleiche Idee hatten.


----------



## Masberg (3. Juli 2011)

Aber hinterm Gelände... da hätte ich schon Sorge wg. eines Abflugs 150m den Berg runter. Aber ja! Geiler Spot am Lago!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (3. Juli 2011)

Ich muß ja gestehen, mir war etwas mulmig.

Aber was riskiert man nicht alles für´n gutes Bild.

Hast recht, wirklich toll da unten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mentor (4. Juli 2011)

Nachdem sich am WE meine Oro mit Inkontinez verabschiedet hat, habe ich jetzt die 
Magura Louise Bat Carbon an mein Supershuttle montiert. 
Mal schaun wie die sich bremst


----------



## masterview (4. Juli 2011)




----------



## gunbike (5. Juli 2011)

Mein Golden Willow mit Blick auf den Ortler


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2011)

gunbike schrieb:


> Mein Golden Willow mit Blick auf den Ortler


Fantastisch! 

Ich erlaube mir einfach mal dieses tolle Foto zu verlinken:






Noch größer in seinem Album


----------



## gunbike (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo 4mate,
wie funktioniert das verlinken?
Bitte um Info 
Gruß gunbike


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2011)

"... klicke ein Bild im Album an" (In Deinem Fall ist nur eins vorhanden...)

Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Unter dem Bild "BB-Code ein- und ausblenden" anklicken, Code der gewünschten Bildgröße kopieren und _*direkt*_ in einen Beitrag einfügen. 
Ergibt einen klickbaren Link ins Album. Fertig.

2. Gewünschte Bildgröße zurecht klicken, per Rechtsklick Hintergrundgrafik anzeigen, per rechtsklick "Grafikadresse kopieren", 
in Beitrageingabefeld  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 klicken, URL einfügen.
 Ergibt _keinen_ klickbaren Link ins Album. Fertig.

Frohes Gelingen!


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2011)

fahr doch nochmal hoch und fotografiere ohne die gelbe Flasche 

btw: geiles Foto...! Da käme Neid auf, wenn ich es dir nicht gönnen würde


----------



## gunbike (5. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Infos 4mate.
Gruss gunbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tegernsee (5. Juli 2011)

Freien Tag mit nem Kumpel "im Tal" verbracht 
(Höhenweg von Rottach nach Tegernsee)
Geile Strecke mit sehr schönem Ausblick

Edit: und danach ab ins Bräustüberl)


----------



## robby (6. Juli 2011)

offtopic:


damage0099 schrieb:


> Da käme Neid auf, wenn ich es dir nicht gönnen würde


Super Satz, den merke ich mir


----------



## arne2009 (7. Juli 2011)

Zwei Bionicon's on Tour auf dem "Tschögglberg" bei Meran =)































gesegnet sei Bionicon


----------



## Masberg (7. Juli 2011)

moment mal....
1) Helm?
2) Beneidet der Edisonfahrer den Alva 160 Air-Fahrer um sein Bike?


----------



## Oigi (8. Juli 2011)

Wo ist der Helm...das waren auch meine ersten Gedanken bei den Bildern.


----------



## arne2009 (8. Juli 2011)

Grüsse! 

1. zum helm... auf der Forststrasse war er in unserem Rucksack aber später wo's eng wurde war er natürlich auf unserem Kopf wie auch im letzen Bild zu sehen ist ;o) 

2. Beneidet der Edisonfahrer den Alva 160 Air-Fahrer um sein Bike?
Nein ich schätz überhaupt nicht.. Mein Kolege der Edisonfahrer hat sich das Bike erst vor einer Woche gekauft und forher fuhr er ein Hardtail...u ist echt super zufrieden mit dem Edison! Und ich mit meinem Alva 160 Air natürlich auch =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi the 3rd (14. Juli 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Ich habs auch getan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup, sobald ich die Kohlen beinander hab werd ich mir auch ne Gabel und Dämpfer holen... Wer ein Bionicon-System (Gabel u. Dämpfer) will, kann sich bei mir melden.

Ciao Michi


----------



## Hohlroller (14. Juli 2011)

Bin auch am überlegen die Double-Agent gegen Fox 36 zu tauschen.
Jemand ne Ahnung welcher gute Dämpfer den X-Fusion (...mit Dämpferadapter) ersetzen könnte??


----------



## 4mate (14. Juli 2011)

Hohlroller schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen die Double-Agent gegen Fox 36 zu tauschen.
> Jemand ne Ahnung welcher gute Dämpfer den X-Fusion (...mit Dämpferadapter) ersetzen könnte??


Ja klar, das Bionicon Herstellerforum, wo man  alles trifft: Wer hat interesse an .......!


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juli 2011)

masterview schrieb:


>



Wenn wir hier schon beim Simultanposten sind 
Und das Ganze bei wolkigem Himmel:





Grüße!


----------



## Oigi (18. Juli 2011)

Hohlroller schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen die Double-Agent gegen Fox 36 zu tauschen.
> Jemand ne Ahnung welcher gute Dämpfer den X-Fusion (...mit Dämpferadapter) ersetzen könnte??



Wenn du einen Seriendämpfer sucht...den gibts nicht. Man bräuchte einen Hub von 57 mm bei einer 241 mm Einbaulänge.
Hab schon mit X-Fusion telefoniert solch einen Dämpfer gibt es bei denen nicht.
Fox bietet einen Sonderaufbau aus Einzelteilen an oder die reduzieren den Hub ein 241er Dämpfers mittels Spacern auf 57 mm.
Oder du tüfftelst dir einen Adapter mit dem du die Adapterlänge ausgleichst.


----------



## Hohlroller (18. Juli 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Seriendämpfer sucht...den gibts nicht. Man bräuchte einen Hub von 57 mm bei einer 241 mm Einbaulänge.
> Hab schon mit X-Fusion telefoniert solch einen Dämpfer gibt es bei denen nicht.
> Fox bietet einen Sonderaufbau aus Einzelteilen an oder die reduzieren den Hub ein 241er Dämpfers mittels Spacern auf 57 mm.
> Oder du tüfftelst dir einen Adapter mit dem du die Adapterlänge ausgleichst.



Okay, danke schonmal. Das heißt wenn man einen von der Einbaulänge her passenden Dämpfer mit anderem Hub einbaut ist die komplette Geometrie im Eimer nehme ich an, oder?


----------



## Oigi (19. Juli 2011)

Nee, die Geometrie passt aber der Dämpfer generiert mehr Federweg. Das bedeutet, dass der größere Federweg duchrs Sattelrohr begrenzt wird. Die geometrie wird nur dann verändert, wenn du einen kürzeren oder längeren Dämpfer verbaust.


----------



## Stef70 (22. Juli 2011)

Sodele, 6 Tage Urlaub in Saalbach und 8 Tage in Riva sind vorbei <schnief> 
Dafür müsst Ihr jetzt die Urlaubsbilder ertragen 

Anaconda-Trail am Gardasee:










Dosso dei Roveri:










Blue Line in Saalbach:


----------



## panino (23. Juli 2011)

Mit Lampe, weil wie meistens Nachtabfahrt


----------



## collectives (23. Juli 2011)

Viel zu ueberladen! Cockpit ist ein Wirrwarr, aber wenns dir taugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. Juli 2011)

Heul doch. In keiner Weise ist der Lenker ein "Wirrwarr". 
Da sind nur Tachometer, Fahrradglocke und Beleuchtungseinrichtung, also DREI Funktionsteile.

@panino:  Sehr schönes Bionicon!


----------



## Silly (23. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch nich überladen, da geht noch locker ne I-Pad-Halterung dran. 

Sehr schönes Teil, da bekommt man doch "haben-wollen"-Gefühle!


----------



## cosy (23. Juli 2011)

@ Stef70:  Sag mal, wieviele Räder hattest du denn dabei?? oder sind das jeweils andere Fahrerinnen?

Auf jeden Fall zum neidisch werden!


----------



## Stef70 (23. Juli 2011)

...na, nur die Zwei:





Das Tesla ist meins und das Edison meiner Freundin  ...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Juli 2011)

mal eine etwas andere Nutzung...


----------



## Stef70 (24. Juli 2011)

...und noch eins vom Anaconda Trail  :


----------



## Resibiker (24. Juli 2011)

Edison XX goes DH 






NC-17 32.5mm Lupus DH felgen Maxxis 2.5" DH Reifen 203mm VR Bremsscheibe SBB DH Pedale => 16,3Kg


----------



## Mentor (3. August 2011)

Apropos Anaconda Trail... 
wenn man den Uphill dann von Torbole aus "ohne fremde Hilfsmittel"  bestreitet sieht das mittig bei 32 Grad ungefähr so aus:


----------



## Stef70 (4. August 2011)

Hm, also so ist der Uphill irgendwie entspannter :





Allerdings sind wir 2 Tage vorher auch schonmal von Arco bis St. Barbara hochgekurbelt, haben dann aber irgendwie bei der Abfahrt im Wald den Anaconda-Trail verpasst und sind saublöd `ne schmale Strasse runtergefahren  (mit Vollhelm und Protektoren, die Leute haben sicher gedacht ) 
Deswegen haben wir uns beim zweiten Mal ein Shuttle gegönnt und dann sogar den richtigen Trail gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentor (4. August 2011)

Jup ich denke auch das es mit Davide´s Shuttelservice angenehmer nach oben geht. 
Keine Ahnung was uns da geritten hat....Wir hatten das gleiche Problem dann 2 Tage danach.Wir haben wie die Geier den Anfang des Pinaura Trails gesucht und nicht gefunden. Sind dann den total verblockten Sentiero della Maestra (667) von Braila nach Moletta runter gefahren weiter nach Arco und dann nach Torbole gestrampelt..... 
in voller Montur


----------



## damage0099 (4. August 2011)

ist doch gut so!
Hätt ich genauso gemacht


----------



## keroson (6. August 2011)

Alva 180 Coil rocking El Hierro:


----------



## robby (9. August 2011)

@salatbauchvieh
Ist das nicht die Pont d´Arc, kurz vor dem Gorges de l'Ardèche...?!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (9. August 2011)

Jo, datt ist dort. Super schöne Gegend. Und das Wetter war im März besser wie derzeit hier im so genannten Sommer... 
Vorteil im März, auf der ganzen Ardecheroute habe ich 2 Autos angetroffen und konnte mein Zelt direkt am Fluß aufbauen.

Gruß das Bauchvieh


----------



## RT-Schubi__ (12. August 2011)

servus

mein edison und ich am hochjoch im montafon.  sich zu fuss hochquälen bis auf 2305m (wormser hütte) es ist nicht fahrbar, anstiege von ca 28 % über 1,5 km, danach total felsig und steil. aber es lohnt sich,  die sennigrat runter, verdammt steil sag ich nur, aber echt geil. 
ab der seilbahnstation immer wieder abwechslung zwischen wurzeligen trails und downhill über die talabfahrt (skipiste) bis auf 680 m nach schruns. 

bitte nicht meckern, ist vom besitzer als downhillstrecke freigegeben(naturschutz). ich habe extra nachgefragt, bevor ich über die bergwiesen heize. 

man war das ein geiler tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adisonfire (14. August 2011)

Frisch importiert und für gut befunden! Mein neues Edison nach dem ersten Ausritt  

THX an Ralf!


----------



## Gpunkt (15. August 2011)

Hallo, endlich mal wieder ein Wetter um das Alva 180 in höhere Regionen zu bewegen, am Samstag im Montafon, 1000hm Schotterpiste mit angenehmer Steigung dann 850hm tragen schieben bis Gipfel 2818. War mal wieder ein genialer Tag mit einer genialen Abfahrt mit allem was es so gibt


----------



## RT-Schubi__ (16. August 2011)

Schickes bild, wo genau warst du?


----------



## Gpunkt (16. August 2011)

RT-Schubi schrieb:


> Schickes bild, wo genau warst du?


 Hallo, ich schick dir eine Nachricht.


----------



## gunbike (30. August 2011)

Großglockner Alpenstrasse; Erleichterung nach 27km und 1655hm


----------



## mäxx__ (30. August 2011)

Nee, nicht dein Ernst, oder???
Du bist die Alpenstrasse mit dem MTB raufgefahren?


----------



## gunbike (30. August 2011)

hmmm, jeden Tag steht ein ...... auf


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2011)

was sollen diese Fragen????
Klar fährt man mit dem MB pedalierenderweise hoch!

Da macht die Abfahrt gleich viel mehr Spaß und das Bier schmeckt auch besser...


----------



## Promontorium (30. August 2011)

Es geht nicht um "pedalierenderweise". Es ist schon klar, daß er keinen Motor benutzt hat.
Aber die Frage ist doch berechtigt: mit dem Auto hinten drauf oder aus eigener Kraft? Der letzte vom Glocknerkönig?

Nein, nein, Spaß beiseite. Eine geile Leistung, gunbike!


----------



## mäxx__ (31. August 2011)

Moin Männer,

@gunbike,
ich will deine Leistung nicht schmälern, frage mich jedoch, warum jemand eine elendlange Asphaltstrasse mit dem MTB hochfährt.
Mit dem RR gehts ja noch

kein Post ohne Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunbike (31. August 2011)

Hi mäxx,
hier war nicht der Weg das Ziel sondern das "Ankommen" (innerer Schweinehund und so). Die RR-Fraktion war an diesem Tag in der Minderheit - überwiegend MB Fahrer unterwegs.

nach Deiner Devise: kein Post ohne Bild


----------



## kratzer (31. August 2011)

auch damit kommt man über die Alpen!


----------



## mäxx__ (1. September 2011)

ist zwar nur ein AlpenX-Poserfoto, aber hier ist ja sonst nicht soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo viel los...


----------



## Weltraum-Rider (1. September 2011)

Hallöchen Leute,

hab mir jetz auch mal ein SS FR gegönnt 
Eine elende Allroundsau das Teil!


----------



## mäxx__ (1. September 2011)

na sauba, sog i!

Welchen Lenker haste denn verbaut?


----------



## Weltraum-Rider (1. September 2011)

find ich auch^^
und dazu nur 15 kg...
also lenker ist ein rot eloxierter sixpack millenium 785.
hab ihn aber auf 745 gekürzt. das langt dicke aus!


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2011)

das SS sieht einfach gut aus...aber fahr mal anständig durch den Dreck, von dem Bashguard kriegt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## Weltraum-Rider (1. September 2011)

Du solltest es mal jetzt sehen!

Ich find den bashguard geil

limited Edition


----------



## look kg 481 (4. September 2011)

Ich war am WE mal wieder in Flims .. ich liebe es da ...








http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16043/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-active (4. September 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/MTB.Active#...50908279.35251.156642454370202&type=1&theater

Danny MacAskill, neuer Team Rider bei Bionicon???


----------



## DJT (4. September 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Ich war am WE mal wieder in Flims .. ich liebe es da ...



Hast dich aber sehr verändert 

Nach Flims will ich auch gern wieder mal


----------



## look kg 481 (4. September 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Hast dich aber sehr verändert
> 
> Nach Flims will ich auch gern wieder mal



Wie verändert? Der verzerrte gesichtsausdruck is der Angst beim Sprung geschuldet 

Ne ich trau mich immer mehr beim Springen ... nur die Kurventechnik, die hab ich noch so garnicht drauf, das reindrücken, das musste mir nochmal zeigen.

WEISST DU WAS DAS SCHLIMMSTE ÜBEHAUPT WAR ich hab doch tatsächlich platt gefahren ... den Conti, eigentlich unmöglich, aber ... 



*Edit sagt*: Deine Panoramabilder sind übrigens der HAMMER!!


----------



## felixh. (5. September 2011)

Mit Bionicon hat das nichts zu tun, schau mal wer neben Danny steht und frag dich warum Danny den Bremshebel zieht....


----------



## esta (5. September 2011)

seit dem brakeforce one video weiß wohl jeder an welchem bike die montiert waren


----------



## DJT (5. September 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Wie verändert? Der verzerrte gesichtsausdruck is der Angst beim Sprung geschuldet
> 
> Ne ich trau mich immer mehr beim Springen ... nur die Kurventechnik, die hab ich noch so garnicht drauf, das reindrücken, das musste mir nochmal zeigen.
> 
> ...



Danke 

Ich dachte als ich's gesehen hab das bist nicht du und das Bike ist ganz weiß, das lag aber glaub an meinem kleinen Bildschirm aus der Hosentasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (19. September 2011)

Jetzt hat es Bionicon schon in den Tatort geschaft  
gestern abend ist´s mir aufgefallen.., Kommissar Thiel mit Cargo


----------



## damage0099 (19. September 2011)

hab ich doch richtig gesehen, hahaha, ich war nur skeptisch wg dem Rücklicht. 
Als er von weitem kam, sagte ich noch: Der fährt ne Doppelbrückengabel wie ich..... 

einfach nur geil!!!! Der Hammer!


----------



## FRbiker (20. September 2011)

tja der Tiehl hat eben Geschmack...


----------



## alexanderZ (20. September 2011)

world games, saalbach...


----------



## mäxx__ (21. September 2011)

klasse Arm-und Beinlinge


----------



## Promontorium (21. September 2011)

Die neuen von Maloja oder so?!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. September 2011)

auf dem Weg zum Monte della Tappa am Comer See. Wunderschöne Rundtour.

@ Bioniconteam  danke für den kostenfreien Bolzen


----------



## Helltone (28. September 2011)

War letztens bei Bionicon und konnte das REED fahren. Geiles Ding. Klasse bergauf, schön kompakt und wendig. Hier ein (leider unscharfes) Bild.







Hier noch eins vom GW mit Blick auf den Eibsee.


----------



## knatti (28. September 2011)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> world games, saalbach ...


ich hab auch so ein Bild von mir , bist du das ganze mit die Knieschützer gefahren?

paar Tage nach die worldgames war ich in Ischgl, 
allein im Geröllfeld hat den Vorteil dass es genug 
Steine für ein Selbstauslöserfoto gibt 

Tour Nr 19, Schiebestrecke zum Fuorcla Val Gronda,
hat sich aber ausgezahlt (links neben meinem Kopf 
ist der Salaaser Kopf - Teilweise sieht man die Trails)


----------



## Promontorium (29. September 2011)

So, muß jetzt nochmal etwas zum bekannt guten Bionicon-Service loswerden:
gestern telefonisch zwei 31,8er Klemmschellen bestellt (kosten übrigens 39,39 incl. Mwst.), heute bereits angekommen - und zwar auf Rechnung, obwohl ich dort kein bekannter Stammkunde o.ä. bin. Find' ich sehr kundennah, dafür ein großes DANKESCHÖN (an Nico Doser, den Sachbearbeiter).

P.S.: Ist schon überwiesen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (29. September 2011)

nope, hab ich erst für den hackelbergtrail angezogen, das gekurbel und geschiebe vorher haben die schoner im rucksack verbracht


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> So, muß jetzt nochmal etwas zum bekannt guten Bionicon-Service loswerden:
> gestern telefonisch zwei 31,8er Klemmschellen bestellt (kosten übrigens 39,39 incl. Mwst.), heute bereits angekommen - und zwar auf Rechnung,
> obwohl ich dort nicht ein schon bekannter Stammkunde o.ä. bin. Find' ich sehr kundennah, dafür ein großes DANKESCHÖN ( an Nico Doser, den Sachbearbeiter).
> 
> P.S.: Ist schon überwiesen!!!



Kann ich so unterschreiben!

Der Service ist der Hammer. 
Schneller geht einfach nicht.
Immer jemand tel. erreichbar....ich durfte neulich auch den Service in Anspruch nehmen, schon kurz darauf kam ein grooooßes Paket


----------



## salatbauchvieh (30. September 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben!
> 
> Der Service ist der Hammer.
> Schneller geht einfach nicht.
> Immer jemand tel. erreichbar....ich durfte neulich auch den Service in Anspruch nehmen, schon kurz darauf kam ein grooooßes Paket



mir wurde mit meinem Bolzenbruch auch sehr schnell geholfen und so der Urlaub gerettet


----------



## Gpunkt (30. September 2011)

Nicht nur der Service ist super sondern auch ihre Bikes Heute Nachmittag auf unseren Hometrails aufgenommen, ist zwar bisschen Dunkel aber mir gefällt die Stimmung was bei diesem Wetter im Wald einfach genial ist.

Wünsche ein schönes verlängertes Bikereiches Wochenende


----------



## bennohd (30. September 2011)

Hallo, habe nun endlich ein Shuttle.

Bin total glücklich damit, habe schon drei Touren die Woche gemacht.

Klappt super.

Grüße benno


----------



## Masberg (1. Oktober 2011)

@Gpunkt ... nice pic!
180er Alva... Wie macht es sich denn im Vergleich zum SS? Ich werde natürlich Probefahren aber bin halt auch an Meinungen und Erfahrungen interessiert... Bergab sicher kein Thema. Aber ist es schnell und wendig auf Trails und wie geht es bergauf?


----------



## bennohd (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Marsberg,

Keine Ahnung wie das Alva fährt, aber das SS ist bergauf
 kein Rampenglattbügeler, man kurbelt sich halt hoch. Aber runter
nur FUN, sucht kleine Sprünge, Anlieger etc. Meine Runde ist so ca. 35 km
mit drei anstiegen brauche dafür ca 2H40. Mit dem Hardtail fahr ich ein bisschen schneller
macht auch Spass aber nicht so wie mit dem SS.

grüsse bennohd


----------



## Stef70 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben das lange Wochenende in Stromberg verbracht und auf dem Flowtrail richtig Spass gehabt!
Dickes Lob an die Streckenbauer 

Hier mal ein paar Pics:


----------



## Alex-F (4. Oktober 2011)

So, wir waren dann auch das erste mal im Bikepark, und haben alles überlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (10. Oktober 2011)

Anhang anzeigen Supershuttle-1.pdf
Anhang anzeigen Supershuttle-2.pdf

Durfte einen Tag vor meinen Ferien mein ersehntes Supershuttle in Empfang nehmen .....alle Erwartungen an das Bike haben sich erfüllt und ich hatte riesen Spass mit dem Bike im Jura

Bionicon hat mir angeboten die schwarzen Felgen durch die weissen zu tauschen....was findet ihr besser?


----------



## Promontorium (10. Oktober 2011)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> [
> 
> Bionicon hat mir angeboten die schwarzen Felgen durch die weissen zu tauschen....was findet ihr besser?




Wenn's von der Quali die gleichen oder gleichwertige sind, wären die weissen doch mal was anderes und schön zum Rahmen passend. Mit Sicherheit klasse Optik!


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2011)

Das SS ist einfach schön 

Weiß oder schwarz, sieht wohl beides gut aus.....

Nimms doch mal in PS oder so und mach sie weiß....dann siehst du, ob's nicht vielleicht zuviel ist....ich pers. stehe eher auf die Farbe schwarz...
Schwarze Tauchrohre kämen noch gut


----------



## Mentor (10. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das SS ist einfach schön
> 
> Weiß oder schwarz, sieht wohl beides gut aus.....
> 
> ...



.....kannst bei meinen Bilden schaun....da sind noch welche mit weissen Felgen am SS mit goldenen Standrohren verbaut  
Momentan habe ich auch schwarze montiert (etwas breiter & stabiler) weils momentan meist etwas heftiger zur Sache geht.
Meine weissen sind zwar schick & leichter aber nicht sooo belastbar.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2011)

hehe, ja genau, ich wußte: Einer hier fährt die Kombi...nur alle Alben durchforsten....dauert länger als einfärben 

nice!


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Oktober 2011)

Mein Händler hatte mir die weissen kurz am Bike gezeigt ...doch meine Tochter hat gleich ab gewunken die schwarzen sehen ein bisschen fetter aus ...meinte sie!
Ich habe noch etwas Bedenkzeit ...mal schauen 




Mentor schrieb:


> .....kannst bei meinen Bilden schaun....da sind noch welche mit weissen Felgen am SS mit goldenen Standrohren verbaut
> Momentan habe ich auch schwarze montiert (etwas breiter & stabiler) weils momentan meist etwas heftiger zur Sache geht.
> Meine weissen sind zwar schick & leichter aber nicht sooo belastbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (10. Oktober 2011)

Die werden schon noch schwarz!


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein paar Meter zum Rabijoch


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2011)

hattest das 1. nicht schon mal gepostet? Kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Oktober 2011)

habs auch gerade gesehen ost 1084


----------



## Promontorium (10. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hattest das 1. nicht schon mal gepostet? Kommt mir bekannt vor...




Doch woscht!


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2011)

Klar, war auch net bös gemeint ;-)

Da siehst mal die Kapazität meines Spatzenhirns


----------



## Resibiker (10. Oktober 2011)

Habe vor 1 monat und 350km mein Edi von G1 auf G2 80-160mm Gabel upgegradet 
Bin von der performance begeistert und auch das lästige nachschmieren gehört der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## Promontorium (10. Oktober 2011)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Habe vor 1 monat und 350km mein Edi von G1 auf G2 80-160mm Gabel upgegradet




Quanta costa?


----------



## Resibiker (10. Oktober 2011)

390 abhol preis in Rottach.
Ohne Zugstufe 150 , die hatte ich schon + zirka 20 adapter für den umbau auf 15mm schraubaxe meiner nahbe.

Brauchte +/- 1h30 für den umbau!


----------



## Atos62 (10. Oktober 2011)

...und noch ein Golden Willow!
Vor 2 Wochen am Tegernsee probiert und letzte Woche aus Frankfurt "importiert" .
Die Gabel am Testbike war etwas bockiger (weil neu ?!) dafür war der PVA Dämpfer deutlich feinfühliger als der RPV an meinem Rad.
Etwas weniger Plattform könnte ich gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
an meinem neuen (01.10.2011) Supershuttle mit G2 ist eine andere Zugstufe montiert ...gem. Händler eine der ersten Gabel mit den neuen Zugstufen ausgeliefert wurden. Vielleicht weiss jemand mehr darüber? 



Resibiker schrieb:


> 390 abhol preis in Rottach.
> Ohne Zugstufe 150 , die hatte ich schon + zirka 20 adapter für den umbau auf 15mm schraubaxe meiner nahbe.
> 
> Brauchte +/- 1h30 für den umbau!


----------



## Promontorium (11. Oktober 2011)

Neue Zugstufen? 

Interessant, bionicon bitte melden!


----------



## sPiediNet (11. Oktober 2011)

@guruW ...mayday



Promontorium schrieb:


> Neue Zugstufen?
> 
> Interessant, bionicon bitte melden!


----------



## Mätz__ (11. Oktober 2011)

Habe in meinem ersten Bionicon, einem Edison, das ich jetzt seit ca 2 Monaten? fahre auch schon die neue G2 Gabel mit Zugstufe drin....

von welchem Nachschmieren sprichst du denn, das jetzt entfällt?
Was war denn anders bei G1?

Ich kenne anderen high performance gabeln nicht, ist mein erstes MTB. Ich war aber schon in Winterberg und bin den ganzen Tag die Strecken runtergebügelt und ich muss sagen, ich hatte schlimmeres erwartet, nach den Bildern von Leuten die sich die DA hier ausgebaut haben und getauscht gegen eine Fox.

i like!


----------



## Atos62 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mätz schrieb:


> ...ich hatte schlimmeres erwartet, nach den Bildern von Leuten die sich die DA hier ausgebaut haben und getauscht gegen eine Fox.
> 
> i like!



Na ja, ich hatte vorher ein Bike mit einer Lefty Max Stahlfedergabel und der Unterschied ist da. 
Aber unterm Strich bin ich jetzt zufriedener. 
Steil auf oder ab geht besser (stundenlang auf der Sattelspitze sitzen müssen kostet schon einiges an Fahrfreude, und allzu wendig bergab wie bisher auf den üblichen Schotterwegen erfordert mehr Konzentration als manchmal angenehm ist), mittelsteil bei höherem Tempo abwärts rüttelt es allerdings etwas mehr am Lenker.


----------



## guruW (11. Oktober 2011)

@sPiediNet
bzgl. "neuer" Zugstufe ist mir nichts bekannt, soll aber nichts heißen.  Ich war der Meinung, dass die Zugstufe in den G2-Gabeln integriert ist und nicht mehr die alte aus der G1 verwendet werden kann. So genau hab ich mich mit dem Thema aber noch nicht beschäftigt.
Aber ab morgen bin ich in Brixen zum Testival. Renä wird auch da sein und dann habe ich 4 Tage Zeit den Armen von allen Seiten zu löchern! 

greez guru


----------



## sPiediNet (12. Oktober 2011)

Na dann, wünsche ich eine schöne Zeit in Brixen ....währe auch gerne nach Brixen gefahren ...aber meine Freundin hat leider andere Pläne
Gruss Rainer



guruW schrieb:


> @sPiediNet
> bzgl. "neuer" Zugstufe ist mir nichts bekannt, soll aber nichts heißen.  Ich war der Meinung, dass die Zugstufe in den G2-Gabeln integriert ist und nicht mehr die alte aus der G1 verwendet werden kann. So genau hab ich mich mit dem Thema aber noch nicht beschäftigt.
> Aber ab morgen bin ich in Brixen zum Testival. Renä wird auch da sein und dann habe ich 4 Tage Zeit den Armen von allen Seiten zu löchern!
> 
> greez guru


----------



## Resibiker (12. Oktober 2011)

Also nach meinem wissen gibt es nur eine Zugstufe (meine ist von november 2010), und passt in G2 Gabel (Links)
Nur für das G2 casting muss die untere verschraubung an der Zugstufe getauscht werden dass sie ins D-loch des G2 Casting past,hat Renä gleich an Ort und Stelle gemacht

Schmierung (ölung) bei G1 Gabel ist regelmässig nötig da G1 Casting kein gravilub hatt.


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Oktober 2011)

So sieht das Teil bei mir aus ...sorry für das unscharfe Foto
Gruss Rainer



Resibiker schrieb:


> Also nach meinem wissen gibt es nur eine Zugstufe (meine ist von november 2010), und passt in G2 Gabel (Links)
> Nur für das G2 casting muss die untere verschraubung an der Zugstufe getauscht werden dass sie ins D-loch des G2 Casting past,hat Renä gleich an Ort und Stelle gemacht
> 
> Schmierung (ölung) bei G1 Gabel ist regelmässig nötig da G1 Casting kein gravilub hatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (13. Oktober 2011)

Aha, jetzt die Seiten getauscht!


----------



## sPiediNet (13. Oktober 2011)

...ich denke es ist wegen dem Remote der Vario Stütze ..den benötige ich mehr als den "blauen" und bin Rechtshänder.



Promontorium schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt die Seiten getauscht!


----------



## look kg 481 (13. Oktober 2011)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...ich denke es ist wegen dem Remote der Vario Stütze ..den benötige ich mehr als den "blauen" und bin Rechtshänder.



Nein ist es nicht, wenn Du das neue Casting hast und das *neuste *Dämpferelement (das was da blau und rechts ist) dann kannst Du unten auch noch "Luft reinpumpen", zug und druckstufenregelung ....

Drum muss das von links nach rechst weil man sonst mit der Steckachse in Konflikt kommt.

Mach mal ein Foto von der rechten unteren Seite des Castings, sieht man da ein Ventil?

*Edit:*

hier kann man das neue Ventil sehen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/996928

Die Rote Kappe unten, BTW mein Neid ist Dir sicher ;-) dieses Dämpferelement hätt ich auch gern, es macht das Ansprechverhalten viel, um Renäs Worte beim Treffen in Flims (wo ich das begutachten konnte) zu gebrauchen "FLUFFIGER"


----------



## Promontorium (13. Oktober 2011)

Da bleibt die Frage, ob man diese Kombi aus Druck- und Zugstufe nachrüsten kann bei der 70 - 150er DA?!


----------



## robby (14. Oktober 2011)

*räusper* 


gratis schrieb:


> Zeigt Eure sebstkonfigurierten oder neuen Bikes her und stellt sie hier rein. [...]


----------



## look kg 481 (14. Oktober 2011)

robby schrieb:


> *räusper*




jaaaa iss ja gut ... *schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (14. Oktober 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, wenn Du das neue Casting hast und das *neuste *Dämpferelement (das was da blau und rechts ist) dann kannst Du unten auch noch "Luft reinpumpen", zug und druckstufenregelung ....
> 
> Drum muss das von links nach rechst weil man sonst mit der Steckachse in Konflikt kommt.
> 
> ...



Ventil? ....hier drehe ich an der Zugstufen Einstellung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ist wohl alles ein bisschen anders bei meiner Gabel!


----------



## look kg 481 (14. Oktober 2011)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Ventil? ....hier drehe ich an der Zugstufen Einstellung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK. ich hab nur nen "prototypen" gesehen, kannst Du oben nichts mehr verdrehen?
_
Ich glaube wir müssen mal nen neuen "Fred" aufmachen sonst gibbet wieder Schimpfe ;-)_

hier das Thema im neuen Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8826294#post8826294

.


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Oktober 2011)

Ah... der robby mein Technischer Sachverständiger. Vielleicht kannst du die Sachlage erläutern?



robby schrieb:


> *räusper*


----------



## Promontorium (14. Oktober 2011)

@ kook kg 481: Ich selber hab' keine Zugstufe, liebäugel aber immer wieder damit. 
Bisher wußte ich nur, daß man unten an der Schraube 'ne Grobeinstellung vornimmt, das Feintuning dann oben.
Daß man nun scheinbar unten auch Luft zupumpen kann, ist mir neu - aber da bist Du Dir ja sicher, oder?


----------



## look kg 481 (14. Oktober 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @ kook kg 481: Ich selber hab' keine Zugstufe, liebäugel aber immer wieder damit.
> Bisher wußte ich nur, daß man unten an der Schraube 'ne Grobeinstellung vornimmt, das Feintuning dann oben.
> Daß man nun scheinbar unten auch Luft zupumpen kann, ist mir neu - aber da bist Du Dir ja sicher, oder?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8826331#post8826331


----------



## Gpunkt (17. Oktober 2011)

Gestern nochmal das geniale Wetter genutzt und in die Berge gefahren.


----------



## look kg 481 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch ....


----------



## Helltone (17. Oktober 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Ich auch ....



Boah. Bin neidisch.


----------



## alexanderZ (23. Oktober 2011)




----------



## look kg 481 (23. Oktober 2011)

Heute, mit hügeligem Hintergrund und nur eine Bionicon, das Andre ist ein Banshee, Fraxern Lugtrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (1. November 2011)

Keine schöne Location aber farblich und "bequemlich" wieder mal ein wenig gepimpt.


----------



## Alpini (2. November 2011)

Super Location dafür nur angedeutet mit was ich dort gefahren bin.


----------



## 861markus (2. November 2011)

geiles Bild


----------



## Fusionrider (3. November 2011)

Hi,
wollte nur darauf Aufmerksam machen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=433664
Falls jemand Ersatzteile benötigt!
Gruß


----------



## miriquidi-biker (5. November 2011)

Goldener Herbst 2011


----------



## look kg 481 (5. November 2011)

Vorarlberg ...


----------



## bennohd (5. November 2011)

Endlich da wo die Dinger hin sollen


----------



## weltraumpapst (6. November 2011)

Reed im Einsatz


----------



## e320t (7. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (7. November 2011)

e320t schrieb:


>



Ist da wer?


----------



## 4mate (7. November 2011)

Nö





e320t schrieb:


>


----------



## e320t (7. November 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ist da wer?



jetz ja.............dort sollte eigentlich ein Bild erscheinen. Nun isses doch da


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. November 2011)

hast du die gabel lackiert oder gibts die jetz so ?


----------



## e320t (7. November 2011)

Nix lackiert. Als Rahmenset so gekauft.


----------



## freeride_bogl (7. November 2011)

sieht geil aus!
hab mit meiner leider schon wieder probleme. vor nem halben jahr is mir die feder gebrochen (obwohl ich die harte feder fahr und grad mal 65kg wieg  ), jetz hats es warscheinlich gestaucht, muss aber nochmal die ganze kartusche ausbaun damit ichs sicher sagen kann, auf jeden fall stimmt da was nich :/

gibts eig irgendwelche tipps und tricks dass man die gabel pimpt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (8. November 2011)

da die vorräte der SA komplett verbraucht sind, wird aktuell die DA TA am IW verbaut.

greez guru


----------



## Steinie (8. November 2011)

weltraumpapst schrieb:


> Reed im Einsatz



Wo ist das im schönen Hessenländle?


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. November 2011)

im steinbruch von kleingladenbach...


----------



## Steinie (8. November 2011)

Ah jetzt ja,is aber nicht der Hang zum See?Könnte nasse Füße geben!


----------



## weltraumpapst (9. November 2011)

nee der ist auf der anderen seite


----------



## panino (9. November 2011)

Neulich in Livigno






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Gpunkt (9. November 2011)

Hallo, ein paar Bilder von der diesjärigen Alpentour, Bericht gibts auf der Seite http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?cat=28,


----------



## damage0099 (9. November 2011)

nice, vor allem das letzte


----------



## Masberg (9. November 2011)

sehr nett; auch der Bericht bei Carsten. Und wie ist dein Resumée hinsichtlich eines Alvas bei einem ungewöhnlichem Alpencross?


----------



## KonaMooseman (13. November 2011)

Supershuttle, wo es hingehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (13. November 2011)

Tesla im Rheintal  ca 1150m Ü NN


----------



## Gpunkt (20. November 2011)

Hallo, der Herbst nimmt kein Ende am Samstag nach dem Motto"warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn der Alptrauf liegt so nah" kaum zu glauben 19 November und in der Sonne gefühlt 20 Grad.


----------



## Promontorium (21. November 2011)

Gestern unterhalb des Peitingköpfl


----------



## look kg 481 (22. November 2011)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Gestern unterhalb des Peitingköpfl




wofür den Schaumstoff am UR?
Frostschutz?
Tragekomfort?


----------



## Promontorium (22. November 2011)

Die Wirbel singen wieder "Halleluja" - oder anders: Tragekomfort, ja!

Hätte ich für's Foto runtermachen sollen, hab's schlicht übersehen!


----------



## robby (22. November 2011)

Das mit dem Tragekomfort verstehe ich noch nicht ganz...
Wie trägst Du Dein Bike? Kommt das denn nicht mit dem Rahmendreieck über den Rucksack?
Die Sache mit dem Polster ist ja nicht neu, früher hat man das desöfteren am Oberrohr gesehen - aber am Unterrohr ist mir neu. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Promontorium (22. November 2011)

Wenn ich's mal trage, dann halt mit der Tragetechnik, die die BBSler praktizieren - wobei ich mich nun nicht zu den zählen kann.
Dabei befinden sich die Räder quasi vor dem Körper in Kopfhöhe, was nur geht, wenn das Rad mit dem Unterrohr aufliegt. Läge es mir dem Oberrohr auf, hätte ich das Unterrohr dermaßen in der Halswirbelsäule, daß... ich will's mir gar nicht vorstellen, es geht halt einfach nicht!

Schau' mal in den Hochtouren-Thread, falls Du es Dir nicht vorstellen kannst, dort sieht man es am laufenden Band.

Mir ist grad noch eingefallen, daß man ja mal den Kopf ins Rahmendreieck stecken könnte, dann läge tatsächlich das Oberrohr auf!


----------



## bennohd (24. November 2011)




----------



## damage0099 (24. November 2011)

nice, die Aufkleber am Casting würd ich entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (24. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> nice, die Aufkleber am Casting würd ich entfernen.




Moment ich hol eben meinem 89zoll monitor dann kann ichs auch anschauen


----------



## Promontorium (24. November 2011)

Ach so, rechts geht's noch weiter. Und ich dachte schon, wieso bennohd 'nen Hund postet und wg. der Castingaufkleber verzweifelt im Ort ein Bike gesucht!


----------



## damage0099 (24. November 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Moment ich hol eben meinem 89zoll monitor dann kann ichs auch anschauen


----------



## VAN HALEN (24. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> nice, die Aufkleber am Casting würd ich entfernen.


 
Genau, runter damit


----------



## robby (25. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> nice, die Aufkleber am Casting würd ich entfernen.


Genau, der erste Schritt zur Selbstkonfiguration.
Alles andere ist nett, aber Mainstream. Bis auf den Dackel.


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2011)

den Handschuh darfst net vergessen 

Und ja: Das Bike lädt förmlich zum modden ein  hach, waren das noch Zeiten, als mein geliebtes SS unter mir werkelte.... 
Das neue macht seine Arbeit aber auch mindestens genau so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennohd (25. November 2011)

High, das mit den Bilder reinstellen bin ich am üben. Handschuhe habe ich nich vergessen und der Dackel  is ne Bracke. Auf jeden Fall war sie nach 1000 hm und insg. 4 h Tour fitter wie ich. LG Benno


----------



## Alpini (26. November 2011)

Da immer noch kein Schnee in Sicht ist........ hier mal ein Bild vom letzten Winter.


----------



## damage0099 (26. November 2011)

igitt.... Schneebilder.....;-)


----------



## look kg 481 (26. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> igitt.... Schneebilder.....;-)




Gleich gegenhalten ;-)

Gestern in Vorarberg auf 1000m


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2011)

bennohd schrieb:


> der Dackel  is ne Bracke. Auf jeden Fall war sie nach 1000 hm und insg. 4 h Tour fitter wie ich. LG Benno


Brandlbracke?


----------



## damage0099 (26. November 2011)

@look: herrlich...
Daß ich Dich beneide, muß ich ja nicht jedesmal wiederholen, gell?
"Dein" Knöpfchen machte sich ca. 550mm auf den Weg von re => li  und hält selbstverständlich immer noch


----------



## damage0099 (26. November 2011)

Klassentreffen-Fred ist eröffnet


----------



## Masberg (26. November 2011)

Nach dem Umbau meines Edison auf G2 Gabel heute zum ersten Mal ne Testrunde gedreht.






nun ist es das geilste Rad der Welt....  13,8 Kg purer Spaß!

Danke an Renä für die Unterstützung bei den fehlenden Teilen.


----------



## bennohd (26. November 2011)

Nee Schwarzwildbracke oder Kophov Bracke zum Schweine hoch machen... 
LG Benno


----------



## panino (27. November 2011)

1.Advent, 8:45, während der Kollege aus Hohenems noch im Nebel schlummert hat Bayern bereits die Welt zu Füßen....
Sonnenaufgang Top of Bavaria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atos62 (27. November 2011)

Wo genau ?


----------



## look kg 481 (27. November 2011)

panino schrieb:


> 1.Advent, 8:45, während der Kollege aus Hohenems noch im Nebel schlummert hat Bayern bereits die Welt zu Füßen....
> Sonnenaufgang Top of Bavaria




Später (ca 12:30 Uhr) aber dafür sicher WÄRMER (11°C) und HÖHER (?) (1150m) 
;-)
Komm Doch mal vorbei


----------



## Atos62 (27. November 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Komm Doch mal vorbei



Erbarmen - ich steh immer noch auf dem Schlauch 
Wo ist das ?


----------



## look kg 481 (27. November 2011)

Atos62 schrieb:


> Erbarmen - ich steh immer noch auf dem Schlauch
> Wo ist das ?



Das ist VORARLBERG / Fraxern

Top Wetter und ein TOP Downhill hinten dran

>[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EGkYHduNFw[/nomedia]<

oder hier

>klick<

.


----------



## panino (28. November 2011)

Leider ist das Video in Deutschland wegen irgendwelcher Rechte nicht verfügbar.
Aber Vorarlberg ist ein absoluter Top-Spot.
Wenn´s nicht so abgelegen wär.....


----------



## look kg 481 (28. November 2011)

panino schrieb:


> Leider ist das Video in Deutschland wegen irgendwelcher Rechte nicht verfügbar.
> Aber Vorarlberg ist ein absoluter Top-Spot.
> Wenn´s nicht so abgelegen wär.....




das auch nicht?
is doch im IBC 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14735/h


BTW was heißt "abeglegen", ich hab 15 Jahre in LL gelebt und das ist fürs MTB ABGELEGEN


----------



## Sackmann (7. Dezember 2011)

Letzte Ausbaustufe....


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Dezember 2011)

....voll fett manheisse Stute dein SS!


----------



## Oigi (7. Dezember 2011)

Die "Farbe" setzt dem ganzen noch das Tüpfelchen auf i. Jetzt siehts noch mehr nach MAschine aus. Ist das gestrahlt oder grau gepulvert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. Dezember 2011)

Kuckst du


----------



## Phileas (7. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn an dem Hottie mit der Gabel und den -brücken passiert? Ziemlich nice!


----------



## Sackmann (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Rahmen ist glaspergestrahlt, händisch fein abgeschliffen, und danach mit 240er Schleifpapier im "Kreuzschliff" bearbeitet worden. Klarlack drauf und  fertig ist der Effekt.
Die Brücken habe ich entanodisiert, genauso wie die Griffklemmen und die Vorbauschellen. Was ich mit den Standrohren "gemacht" habe, bleibt mein Geheimnis.  Bin jetzt echt mehr als zufrieden mit der Kiste. Geiles Ratt!
Übrigens kann ich Hammerschmidt auf SS nur empfehlen. Erstens kommt die Kette etwas vom Reifen weg, zweitens ist es saumäßig Antriebsneutral.


----------



## VAN HALEN (8. Dezember 2011)

B-WORKS ist ja mal endgeil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oigi (8. Dezember 2011)

Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen...


----------



## lt-midseason07 (8. Dezember 2011)

Eindeutig das "Beschde" Bike hier in der Galerie 
Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (11. Dezember 2011)

Winter ?? also ich weiss nicht, es ist der DRITTE ADVENT


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Dezember 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Winter ?? also ich weiss nicht, es ist der DRITTE ADVENT



Natürlich Winter 
Einen klasse Skitag Heute gehabt.
Halb Vorarlbeg war in Davos zum Skifahren , bei Euch ist wohl wirklch MtB-Wetter!







Und wie war die "Leichtvilla" so im Vergleich zum Bioradl? Haste eine gekauft? 
Ich bin nun mit meinem Ironwood glücklich, ein Fahrwerk wie eine richtige Enduro  
Ist natürlich kein sog. Allmountain - und somit weder mit Deinem Alva noch mit Konkurrenzprodukten vergleichbar, das weiß ich schon .


----------



## Promontorium (11. Dezember 2011)

Beneidenswertes Wetter bei dem einen oder der anderen hier. 

Wir hatten Hochnebelsuppenwolkenmischmasch mit Tendenz zum Niederschlag. Aber für 'ne kurze gemütliche Runde hat's gereicht - man wird ja bescheiden!


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Dezember 2011)

Bioniconäsen treffen sich im düsteren Walde:






Nix Nightride, das war Nachmittags kurz nach 17 Uhr im Schein der Radlampen


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2011)




----------



## look kg 481 (18. Dezember 2011)

Da hat sich ja jemad nen 800ter gegönnt was 

GUT?


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2011)

nene, ist noch der gute, alte 705er.
800er... nene.
Da wart ich lieber noch. Bin mit dem 705er noch zufrieden.


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

@Votec Tox: Schickes Rad hast du jetzt (wieder) 
@damage: Bist du da drübergefahren? 

@beide: wird mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Tour


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2011)

hi hebbe,
klar: bunnyhop 

Schon mitgekriegt, daß für nächstes Jahr wieder ein Treffen in Planung ist?
Wär cool, wenn du wieder dabei wärst


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

Aber isch abe von Bionicon doch nur ein T-Shört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (18. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Aber isch abe von Bionicon doch nur ein T-Shört



Ach ein paar Aufkleber und das wird schon ;-)

wenns so läuft wie ich mir das denke komme ich auch mit einem Fremdprodukt


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> wenns so läuft wie ich mir das denke komme ich auch mit einem Fremdprodukt



Hast du ein Bionicon T-Shirt!?


----------



## look kg 481 (18. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bionicon T-Shirt!?


SCH**** nein .. au weia

dann muss das eben um das "and Friends" erweitert werden ... dann geht´s bestimmt auch ohne T-Schört


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Dezember 2011)

Ihr meint also, daß es reicht, wenn man Jemanden kennt, der eins hat 



DJT schrieb:


> @Votec Tox: Schickes Rad hast du jetzt (wieder)
> ...................
> @beide: wird mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Tour



Danke und - au ja - eine gemeinsame Tour wäre toll! 
Grüße!


----------



## DJT (18. Dezember 2011)

Der was hat?
Bionicon T-Shirt oder Bike


----------



## look kg 481 (18. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Der was hat?
> Bionicon T-Shirt oder Bike



Na beides ... entweder bike oder tschört


----------



## damage0099 (19. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Aber isch abe von Bionicon doch nur ein T-Shört



das ist doch schon ein Anfang! 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ihr meint also, daß es reicht, wenn man Jemanden kennt, der eins hat



hehe, ausnahmsweise, der Kerl muß bekehrt werden!


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Dezember 2011)

Glaube das schaffen wir bei Hebbe nicht, zumal seine Nicolais auch schön sind 
Schlimmer sind die Abtrünnigen, die dann auch noch auf Taiwanesen umsteigen  


look kg 481 schrieb:


> ....
> wenns so läuft wie ich mir das denke komme ich auch mit einem Fremdprodukt


----------



## damage0099 (19. Dezember 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Glaube das schaffen wir bei Hebbe nicht




hehe, das glaub ich auch 




Votec Tox schrieb:


> zumal seine Nicolais auch schön sind



das stimmt!! Geil...., echt geil!




Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schlimmer sind die Abtrünnigen, die dann auch noch auf Taiwanesen umsteigen



Tja, diejenigen müssen damit rechnen, geteert und gefedert hinterhereiern + sämltiche Getränke spendieren zu müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (22. Dezember 2011)

Sonnige Weihnachten und einen guten Slide ins neue Jahr!


----------



## souldriver (22. Dezember 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Sonnige Weihnachten und einen guten Slide ins neue Jahr!



Eigentlich bin ich sprachlos!
Das vielleicht geilste Bikebild das ich je gesehen habe.
Doch die guten Wünsche möchte ich gerne erwidern.


----------



## outdoorx (31. Dezember 2011)

...Cool!...


----------



## look kg 481 (31. Dezember 2011)

Mal einen VLGB Eindruck, wobei es seid Gestern schneit, also die Neujahrstour dann im Schnne(Matsch?)

Gutes neues Jahr für Dich


----------



## weltraumpapst (8. Januar 2012)

Reed & Edison im Einsatz


----------



## outdoorx (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute
  Ich Genies den Januar mit meinem Bionicon Alva 160 in Frankreich.
  Grüsse aus den Cevennen 





http://youtu.be/KviIi4tSCQI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (10. Januar 2012)

outdoorx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich Genies den Januar mit meinem Bionicon Alva 160 in Frankreich.
> Grüsse aus den Cevennen



Geiles Bikewetter. Obwohl hier auch die Sonne scheint. Ab in den Teutoburger Wald. Ist fast so wie in Frankreich


----------



## outdoorx (10. Januar 2012)

Aber etwas nasser und kälter sieht es aus bei euch (ich hatte heute 19°)!
Grüsse aus Frankreich


----------



## Helltone (11. Januar 2012)

outdoorx schrieb:


> Aber etwas nasser und kälter sieht es aus bei euch (ich hatte heute 19°)!
> Grüsse aus Frankreich



Ja, die Sonne war auf einmal weg  Schlammbad war angesagt....


----------



## Gpunkt (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo, heute morgen aufgenommen, kurz danach tritt die große Schneemelze ein.


----------



## panino (22. Januar 2012)

Super Foto...


----------



## Oigi (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habs endlich vollendet...ein bißchen Feintuning ist noch nötig, aber für den ersten Test funktioniert der Dämpfer richtig gut.


----------



## Promontorium (22. Januar 2012)

Berührt der Dämpfer bei heftigeren Einfedern nicht das Oberrohr?


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Januar 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Berührt der Dämpfer bei heftigeren Einfedern nicht das Oberrohr?



dazu sach ich nur *Kinematik *nicht verstanden ....

oder anders NEIN denn die Kurve der Wippe geht nach unten


----------



## Promontorium (22. Januar 2012)

Na, für "oder anders" hamma ja so Experten wie Dich!


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Januar 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Na, für "oder anders" hamma ja so Experten wie Dich!



Meine Güte, hier kann man auch gornix sagen ohne dass jeder gleich angefressen ist, 

Sorry wollte dir NICHT auf den Schlips treten .....

---on Topic----

hast Du nun mehr Federweg hinten und kommt der Reifen nicht an das Sattelrohr? So wie ich das sehe ist das statt des Adapters ein längerer Dämpfer und ne neue Aufnahme an der Wippe dran, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (22. Januar 2012)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Meine Güte, hier kann man auch gornix sagen ohne dass jeder gleich angefressen ist,
> 
> Sorry wollte dir NICHT auf den Schlips treten .....



1. Nein! 
2. Danke!


----------



## slowbeat (23. Januar 2012)

darf man nach dem grund fragen den bioniconrahmen der charakteristischen federkomponenten zu berauben?

mit den nun montierten sachen hättest du doch jeden x-beliebigen rahmen aufbauen können...


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Januar 2012)

Denn er sich hätte kaufen müssen...


----------



## Oigi (23. Januar 2012)

Die erste Idee war die doch recht bescheiden funktionierende Gabel (G1) zu ersetzen... die Performance der jetzt verbauten Gabel ist um Welten besser.  Dann kam der X Fusion Dämpfer aber nicht mehr mit der Gabel mit und der Adapter war ja nun auch nutzlos...und so ein wenig hab ich das auch als technische Herausforderung gesehen.
Also hab ich bei nem langen Dämpfer den Hub begrenzt und versucht alle Parameter entsprechend anzupassen.
Und der Rahmen des Supershuttle ist und bleibt einer der geilsten aufm Markt...

Das Ergebnis hat mich jedenfalls überzeugt und ich bereue nichts

Achso falls noch jemand den DA G1 fürn schmalen Taler haben möchte braucht nur kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## hipster (24. Januar 2012)

Oigi schrieb:


> Und der Rahmen des Supershuttle ist und bleibt einer der geilsten aufm Markt...


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder aktuelle Bilder in diesen Thread einstellen:
Gestern bei der Fearnada auf Pischa in Davos, die Bilder gibts schon im LO, aber da Ihr dort vielleicht nicht mitlest und sie hierhin prima passen:

Kühl wars:







Meine ersten Versuche mit einem MtB auf einer Skipiste:






Beim Rennen, meinem ersten MtB-Rennen - habe ich dann hinten aufgepaßt, daß Keiner verloren geht 





Grüße!


----------



## 861markus (5. Februar 2012)

-21° Da muss man echt ne Menge "Leiden"schaft mitbringen

Aber Ihr hattet sicher eine riesen Menge Spaß, und die Special Agent ist für diese Bedingungen DIE Idealgabel.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## look kg 481 (5. Februar 2012)

Nein Juliane , du hast *das Feld vor Dir hergejagt*

Ich war auch biken, aber am Alten Rhein,






Lediglich die Federung und hier wiederum meine "geliebte Gabel" -() haben mit der Kälte extrem zu schaffen, Ein und Ausfedern eher "verzögert", ok bei -13 iss das ziemlich klar, wobei auf dem Foto kann man sehen dass sie nimmer ganz rauskommt, Adapter ist voll eingefahren....


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2012)

hi, ja nice  , look hat recht, sowas nennt man "Treibjagd" 

zur Gabel: Ich habe in meiner Fox Talas auch anderes Öl drin, da sie im Winter viel zu zäh war....nun ists im Sommer fast zu flutschig, im Winter gehts....immer Öl wechseln, keine Zeit und auch kein Bock.

Meine Gabel am Alva funzt z.Z. super.
Mußt vllt. bischen Öl nachleeren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (5. Februar 2012)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Nein Juliane , du hast *das Feld vor Dir hergejagt*
> 
> Ich war auch biken, aber am Alten Rhein,
> 
> ...



Hast Du mal den Luftdruck gecheckt? Bei der Kälte darfs ruhig ein bisschen mehr sein.


----------



## Atos62 (5. Februar 2012)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Lediglich die Federung und hier wiederum meine "geliebte Gabel" -() haben mit der Kälte extrem zu schaffen, Ein und Ausfedern eher "verzögert", ok bei -13 iss das ziemlich klar, wobei auf dem Foto kann man sehen dass sie nimmer ganz rauskommt, Adapter ist voll eingefahren....



Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem. 
Kurz am Ausgleichventil drehen und die Gabel geht wieder auf vollen Federweg.
 Allerdings ist das Fett bei den Temperaturen nicht das richtige und deshalb "verzögert".
Könnte man doch die Bionicon Kartusche in meine alte Lefty Max einbauen....


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2012)

look kennt sich da schon aus


----------



## arne2009 (10. Februar 2012)

Endlich sind die MAVIC Crossmax SX montiert =))


----------



## Mentor (10. Februar 2012)

arne2009 schrieb:


> Endlich sind die MAVIC Crossmax SX montiert =))



Das sind mit die besten Laufräder die ich mir auf einem Enduro vorstellen kann...


----------



## panino (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich das saubere Bike seh, bekomm ich fast ein schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2012)

igitt...saubere bikes...wie kann man nur


----------



## arne2009 (11. Februar 2012)

tja... trotzdem habe ich eine Freude damit auch wen es sauber ist ;o)


----------



## mäxx__ (2. März 2012)

Ist zwar schon 1 Jahr alt, aber ich glaube es wurde noch nicht geüpostet:




Saisoneröffnung 2011 mit meinem Bruder (Promontorium).


----------



## Mentor (2. März 2012)

mäxx schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon 1 Jahr alt, aber ich glaube es wurde noch nicht geüpostet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein Nein....zum Baden isses noch zu kalt


----------



## SenV2312 (2. März 2012)

Le Mont Ventoux, France


----------



## cmaucksch (13. März 2012)

Ich bin seit heute auch Bionicon Besitzer. Es ist ein alva 180, bis auf die Laufräder eine Ausstattung 0.
Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme und Sattel vom alten Rad.
Gewicht 15,06 kg


----------



## mäxx__ (14. März 2012)

Glückwunsch!

Bist du vorher auch schon ein Bionicon gefahren?


----------



## cmaucksch (14. März 2012)

nein vorher eine Wildsau. Habe im Sommer auf einen Tag in Saalbach ein Alva 180 probiert. Das Alva ist gute 2kg leichter.


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2012)

Schön! Diese Farbkombi gefällt mir sehr gut.

Hast das neu oder gebraucht gekauft, von Privat oder Bionicon?

Achja: Kauf dir grüne Kabelbinder   (und mit der vorderen Bremsleitung kannst dich bei nem Crash erhängen) 

Ist die KeFü Eigenbau oder Kaufteil?


----------



## cmaucksch (14. März 2012)

Bei Alva 180 ist das die einzige Farbe die es gibt.
Hab es neu direkt von Bionicon, ich wohne nur 15km vom Tegernsee entfernt.
Kabelbinder kommen wieder weg. Die Räder von bionicon haben extra eine Zugführung für die verstellbare Sattelstütze, die muss ich mir noch besorgen.
Die Kettenführung ist die hier: http://www.bionicon-store.de/store/product_info.php?products_id=57

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2012)

ah, danke für die Info, dachte das 180er wäre auch fast weiß, im neuen Design wie das 160er.
Und die Ori-KeFü....cool, war sicher schon dran oder ne kl. Zugabe.

Glückwunsch zum Kauf!


----------



## bikerchris87 (16. März 2012)

Was hatt die Sattelstüze Aufpreis gekostet bei deim Alva? Oder hast du die selber dran gemacht?


----------



## cmaucksch (16. März 2012)

Die hatte ich schon am vorherigen Rad. Keine Ahnung was Bionicon an Aufpreis haben will.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2012)

cmaucksch schrieb:


> Ich bin seit heute auch Bionicon Besitzer. Es ist ein alva 180, bis auf die Laufräder eine Ausstattung 0.
> Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme und Sattel vom alten Rad.
> Gewicht 15,06 kg



hey, sag mal das angegeben Gewicht ist inkl. Sattelstütze, Pedale komplett?

das wäre ja mega leicht!

und was hast Du für andere Räder hast Du eingebaut? leichtere oder schwerere?


----------



## cmaucksch (16. März 2012)

ist komplett so wie mans auf dem Bild sieht. Ist ja auch eine Komplette X0 verbaut.
Die Laufräder sind die günstigen, die DT-Swiss die normal an der 0er Version verbaut sind waren nicht lieferbar.
Die jetzigen möchte ich noch gegen crossmax sx (1755g) tauschen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht viel der LRS der jetzt dran ist wiegt.

Mit Kleinteilen, wie Pedale, x0 Kassette... und wenn die Crossmax 200g leichter sind als die jetzigen ist 14,5 locker drin.

Ist schon ein geiles Rad, hoch machen 20-25% Rampen kein Problem und runter ist es einfach nur ein Traum. Wie viele war ich wegen der Gabel ein bisschen skeptisch, man liest ja immer wieder, dass die nicht so toll sein sollen, aber ich bin restlos begeistert.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2012)

kannst ruhig davon ausgehen dass die Crossmax mehr als 200Gr. leichter sind als die jetzigen schätze ich jetzt mal.

ich hab die Version 1 bestellt mit der X9, der Aufpreis zur X0 ist aus meiner Sicht nicht gerechtfertigt, die Schaltung baue ich eh auf X0 um (habe ich noch hier), der LRS weicht einem Hope/ZTR Flow Satz und die Bremsen kommen auch weg. dann bleibt nicht mehr viel von der "günstigeren" Ausstattung, evtl. die Kurbel aber da habe ich auch eine Alternative, wobei die X9 Kurbel schon recht leicht ist.


----------



## cmaucksch (16. März 2012)

ich schätze den jetzigen LRS auf knapp über 2kg. Wie viel wiegt denn der Hope/ZTR?
Welche Bremsen kommen dran?
Ich überlege mir ob ich Hope Race Evo M2 dran mache. Allerdings funktionieren die X0 ganz gut, mal sehen.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2012)

ich habe einen Hope/ZTR Flow mit 2,0 - 1,8 Sapim und "nur" Messingnippeln, der liegt bei 1850 Gr.

Bremsen entweder Avid Code neues Modell, die sind recht leicht (etwas schwerer als die X9 aber bremsen deutlich besser) oder die Formula The one, habe ich beide noch hier liegen.

die X0 funktionieren so lange gut so Du nicht zu schwer bist und lange Abfahrten machst, sonst fangen die wie alle Avids an zu faden...

die Hope wäre eine gute Wahl, kosten aber auch. was sind denn M2? ich kenne nur M4 oder X2 oder V2.


----------



## cmaucksch (16. März 2012)

stimmt heißen m4.
Na dann werde ich die x0 mal eine Weile testen, bin im Moment leider ein bisschen zu schwer, über 80, also mit Klamotten Protektoren und 2-3 Liter Wasser sicher 90.
Wohnen direkt an den Alpen, daher sind die Abfahrten schon ein bisschen länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steggle (16. März 2012)

Der original LRS aus meinem `11 Alva 180 air wiegt ziemlich genau 1950g, mit Alexrims Fr30 Felge, Bionicon Hubs am Vorderrad, Dt Swiss 35o hinten, natürlich ohne Steckachsen. 
Wirklich lohnenswert wäre der Twenty 4 LRS von Tune mit knapp 1500g- kostet halt ne Stange.


----------



## panino (16. März 2012)

Ich hab mit den Serienbremsen (XO) bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Lediglich, wenn sie nass sind, pfeifen sie widerlich. Ich bringe aber mit Klamotten und Rucksack gut 100kg auf die Waage.
Bevor Du Dir Gedanken machst, genieß Dein neues Teil,dann siehst Du schon, wenn was nicht taugt.


----------



## cmaucksch (16. März 2012)

dann ist der original LRS leichter als gedacht, nur 200g Ersparnis.
Die X0 bremsen will ich auch gar nicht wegen der Performance tauschen, ich finde die Hope einfach die schönsten Bremsen und bin die letzten 7 Jahre eine Mono M4 gefahren und hatte nie Probleme.

Aber danke für die Infos


----------



## Promontorium (16. März 2012)

panino schrieb:


> Bevor Du Dir Gedanken machst, genieß Dein neues Teil,dann siehst Du schon, wenn was nicht taugt.



Ganz genau - nicht schon vorher ins Blaue hinein rumtunen!


----------



## Resibiker (16. März 2012)

Auch wenn Ich mich wieder mal unbeliebt mache!

Das hier ist die "BIONICON GALERIE" und kein Tuning Workshop 17 Einträge und nur Ein bild als zitat


----------



## Gpunkt (19. März 2012)

Resibiker hat Recht, dann fang ich mal an, am Wochenende auf der Schwäbischen Alb bei ca.20°C leider nicht ganz so Sonnig wie am Tag zu vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (19. März 2012)

Gestern auf dem "Hometrail" unterwegs - schee war's!









*Übrigens:* Darf an der DA der 1.Generation nur eine 180er-Scheibe gefahren werden oder bin ich da falsch informiert???


----------



## Daniel12 (19. März 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Oigi (20. März 2012)

@Promontorium: Es gibt den G1 Gabeln 2 verschienene Casting. Das mit der intrgrierten Bremsleitungsführung ist für große Scheiben freigegeben.


----------



## mäxx__ (20. März 2012)

Heute in der Mittagspause mal schnell die neuen Dämpferlager getestet.
Foto ist nix besonderes, aber kein post ohne Foto...


----------



## Promontorium (20. März 2012)

Sind die 3 Schrammen am linken Unterschenkel von den Alztrails?


----------



## häri__ (20. März 2012)

@cmaucksch 
Glückwunsch!
Und jetzt bitte den Avatar wechseln


----------



## mäxx__ (21. März 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Sind die 3 Schrammen am linken Unterschenkel von den Alztrails?



Nee, die habe ich mir 5 Minuten vorher geholt


----------



## Votec Tox (22. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder von Euch 
Dann mal was von Gestern am späten Nachmittag bei uns am Hausberg:




















Wenn man sich nicht traut in den rutschigen Schräghang zu springen,
dann muß man den Drop "überfahren", was irgendwie auch spannend war


----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2012)

für dich Votec Tox


----------



## Votec Tox (22. März 2012)

Merci Mäxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (23. März 2012)

Oigi schrieb:


> @Promontorium: Es gibt den G1 Gabeln 2 verschienene Casting. Das mit der intrgrierten Bremsleitungsführung ist für große Scheiben freigegeben.



Wie sieht diese integrierte Bremsleitungsführung aus? Oder anders gefragt: bei meiner befindet sich relativ weit oben an den Tauchrohren eine mittels Kabelbinder fixierte Plastik-Leitungshalterung, quasi sowas! Ist es das???


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2012)

Ich spam Euch jetzt mit Bildern zu 
Aber wo sonst als hier könnte ich meiner Freude am Bionicon Ironwood Ausdruck verleihen 
Heute zum ersten Mal "meinen" - für mich steilen - 1000-Treppentrail geschafft. Am Sonntag noch mit dem 4X-Hardtail probiert, nach drei Überschlägen und einem platten HR aufgegeben...

Es fängt ganz harmlos an, für viele von Euch ist vermutlich alles auf den Bildern harmlos,
habt Nachsicht mit mir, ich freue mich so, drum die vielen Bilder... 






Am Schlimmsten sind diese unzähligen Stahlstangen, drum meine volle Montur.


Dann wird es schon steiler.
Ziel ist es die Treppen langsam und kontrolliert zu fahren, nicht die von MtBlern daneben reingefräste Spur. (Aber keine Sorge, auf diesem Trail gibt es so gut wie keine Wanderer, ist zu Fuß schon spannend)






Das Ironwood mit ganz viel Federweg:






Huch, nun isser weg, der Federweg 






Nun wirds eng und verzwickt, die Treppen gehen im Slalom zwischen Baumstümpfen durch:






Meine Kommentare waren ungefähr so: "Au weia, oh nein, huch" usw. 






Luft holen, ein Ironwood und das Supershuttle des geduldigen Mitfahrers machen Pause:






Der letzte Treppenhang:






Da lies dann die Konzentration nach und ich mußte auf die Spur ausweichen - aber geschafft! Ab da dann ein wunderschöner schmaler und flowiger Trail, die Photos erspar ich Euch 





Es hilft wenn Einer Photos macht, man reißt sich mehr zusammen 
Ich hoffe das war nicht zuviel und zu langweilig - auf Bilden sieht immer alles so harmlos aus   - aber soviel ist in diesem Thread ja auch nicht los.
Jedenfalls macht mir das Ironwood riesig Spaß. Bestimmt gibt es Bergabräder, die noch mehr können aber es gibt vor allen Dingen viel mehr Fahrer(innen), welche noch viel mehr können, in sofern werde ich die Grenzen des Rads nie erfahren


----------



## Promontorium (23. März 2012)

Ist doch klasse, keine falsche Bescheidenheit. Die kann hier sicher nicht jeder gleich mal so "locker vom Hocker" runterfahren!


----------



## VAN HALEN (23. März 2012)

Das sehe ich genauso !!!!!!!
Glückwunsch und "maximum respect"


----------



## mäxx__ (24. März 2012)

Hör`mal, ich wette, es gibt genügend MTBler, die nicht annähernd diesen Spass und den Willen haben, die knifflige Stelle ihres hometrails zu üben und zu knacken!

Erst dadurch, dass du dieses Stück geschafft hast, gehst du in Zukunft wesentlich entspannter an so manche "um Gotteswillen, die kann ich nicht fahren-Stelle" ran.

WETTEN?)

Und ja, es dürften wieder mehr Bilder kommen, oder habt ihr alle die saison noch nicht eröffnet?


----------



## Promontorium (24. März 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ab da dann ein wunderschöner schmaler und flowiger Trail, die Photos erspar ich Euch




Gut so - wunderschöne, schmale und flowige Trails sind ein Gräuel. Zum fahren und erst angucken...brrrrrr, schrecklich!


----------



## Votec Tox (24. März 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> ...und erst angucken...brrrrrr, schrecklich!


O.K. Du hast es so gewollt - dann quäle ich Dich jetzt!
Der Trail nach den "1000 Treppen":







Und ganz unten.... dumdidum 





Euch viel Spaß Heute Nachmittag und bin schon auf die Photos gespannt!


----------



## -white-rush- (24. März 2012)

Endlich fertig, noch den richtigen Bolzen für die hintere Aufnahme drehen und dann fliegt der Drecks Luftdämpfer endlich raus...


----------



## esta (24. März 2012)

nice , hast du einfach in den Stahl dämpfer ein gewinde gedreht vorne, oder hast du den Bionicon System adapter dafür geändert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2012)

@Votec-Tox: Sehr schön! Immer dran bleiben....daß die Fotos nie so rüberkommen, ist bekannt....manche Profis hier schaffen es oft irgendwie. Meine kommen auch immer äußerst unspektakulär rüber.
Aber die Treppe sieht schon interessant aus 

Sind aber sehr gut geworden, gefällt sehr


----------



## mäxx__ (26. März 2012)

Am Samstag auf einem lokalen hometrail mit Bruder und Sohn eine Tour bei kühlen Temperaturen und bescheidenem Licht gefahren...
Schön wars trotzdem!




Kleine Sequenz:


----------



## bikerchris87 (27. März 2012)

Mein Laubfrosch, ich liebe ihn, bis jetzt hab ich den kauf noch nicht bereut! 






Vor kurzem bei einer Tour durchs Altmühltal


----------



## Mentor (27. März 2012)

Sodele und hallo zusammen 
da meine Frau bisher noch kein Bionicon hat und die Uphills momentan mit einem 17kg Freerider ohne absenkbare Gabel bewältigt (und das ohne zu murren und meist auch schneller als ich) Dachte ich es wird mal Zeit sie auch zu "bionifizieren". Nachdem ich hier einen passenden Rahmen mit Dämpfern gefunden habe, dachte ich wir starten mal die Reconstruction eines Bionicon BC 1.0 was die Urmutter aller Bionicon Bikes ist und von der Technik her ziemlich dem Edison Ltd entspricht. Aber hier soll nicht gelabert werden es soll Bilder setzen und die ersten davon hier mal vorab-noch während der Montage:





















Denk mal bis zum Wochenende ist alles soweit fertig


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2012)

interessant...

@bikerchris: ich seh nix!


----------



## Mentor (27. März 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wie sieht diese integrierte Bremsleitungsführung aus? Oder anders gefragt: bei meiner befindet sich relativ weit oben an den Tauchrohren eine mittels Kabelbinder fixierte Plastik-Leitungshalterung, quasi sowas! Ist es das???



Also das mit dem Kabelbinder ist die alte Variante, das neure Casting hat oben 2 Gewinde und eine kleine schwarze Kunststoffbrücke die Kunststoffbrücke klemmt dann die Bremsleitung gegen das Casting.




hier kannst du´s in klein sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (27. März 2012)

Mentor schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Kabelbinder ist die alte Variante, das neure Casting hat oben 2 Gewinde und eine kleine schwarze Kunststoffbrücke die Kunststoffbrücke klemmt dann die Bremsleitung gegen das Casting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dankascheen! 180er Scheibe zum Downpimpen ist schon bestellt!


----------



## Alpini (28. März 2012)

> _Sodele und hallo zusammen
> da meine Frau bisher noch kein Bionicon hat und die Uphills momentan mit einem 17kg Freerider ohne absenkbare Gabel bewältigt _



Ein großes Kompliment das sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## bikerchris87 (28. März 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> interessant...
> 
> @bikerchris: ich seh nix!



Etz aber, auf ein zweites


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2012)

ok, nun paßts!
Schöne Katze, genau die richtige Farbe


----------



## Mentor (28. März 2012)

Bin dann auch froh wenn die beiden Grazien wieder raus auf die Trails können.Mein Büro wird dann langsam zu klein


----------



## sPiediNet (28. März 2012)

Mentor schrieb:


> Bin dann auch froh wenn die beiden Grazien wieder raus auf die Trails können.Mein Büro wird dann langsam zu klein



....schöner wohnen mit Bionicon


----------



## panino (28. März 2012)

wohnst Du noch oder fährst Du schon


----------



## Promontorium (28. März 2012)

Mentor schrieb:


> Büro


???

Nennen wir's Schreibstubenwohnzimmerwerkstattkleintierzoo!


----------



## Mentor (29. März 2012)

LoooL
Naja momentan ists echt mehr wohnen als fahren....
Aber ich kann das BC 1.0 erst am Sonntag mit den Schutzfolien für die üblichen Stellen 
versehen. Der Klarlack braucht noch so lange bis er komplett ausgehärtet ist.
Nicht das es Bowdenzugscheuerstellen und Steinschlagkrater setzt.
Es fehlen auch noch zwei Anschlußstücke für den Dämpferadapter die aber bereits auf dem Weg zu mir sein sollen.
Aber das wird schon.
"Schreibstubenwohnzimmerwerkstattkleintierzoo!" das triffts im Moment recht gut.


----------



## Mentor (30. März 2012)

Neues aus dem Schreibstubenwohnzimmerwerkstattkleintierzoo 
Habe fertich!!!! Dank des schnellen Service von Arne und Renä von Bionicon kamen die fehlenden Teile doch schon gestern. Meine Frau hat die erste kleine Testrunde damit gedreht und allein Ihr Grinsen war die Arbeit wert.....
Am Sonntag wird dann nur noch getaped und das Projekt ist komplett .Hab euch dann glaub auch genug mit den Bildern genervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (30. März 2012)

Mentor schrieb:


> Neues aus dem Schreibstubenwohnzimmerwerkstattkleintierzoo
> .Hab euch dann glaub auch genug mit den Bildern genervt



.....erst zeigst du uns noch deine meerschweinchen


----------



## mäxx__ (30. März 2012)

Schick, schick!

Hast du den Rahmen selber geairbrushed?
Wenn nicht, was kostet den so ca. der Spass?


----------



## Oigi (30. März 2012)

sehr schöne und wahrscheinlich aufwendige Details am BC1.

Was ich mich schon oft gefragt habe, warum der Dämpfer mit der Hauptkammer nach unter verbaut wird. Das Öl läuft somit immer von der zu schmierenden Stelle zwischen Kolben und Hauptkammer weg. Das würde das Anprechverhalten wesentlich verbesseren. 
Das mit den Luftanschlüssen wird man schon irgendwie lösen können.


----------



## Mentor (30. März 2012)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> .....erst zeigst du uns noch deine meerschweinchen



Isch habe doch garkeine Meerschweinschän... 
Wir haben Chinchillas


----------



## Mentor (30. März 2012)

mäxx schrieb:


> Schick, schick!
> 
> Hast du den Rahmen selber geairbrushed?
> Wenn nicht, was kostet den so ca. der Spass?



Naaaa net selbst gebrushed... Des hat ein Lackierer hier in der Umgebung gemacht  Preise sind da je nach Aufwand
auch die nötige Vorarbeit spielt da ne Rolle.


----------



## Promontorium (30. März 2012)

Mentor schrieb:


> Wir haben Chinchillas




Da kommt also dann irgendwann in ferner Zukunft jeweils ein Fuchssc... quatsch Chinchillaschwanz an die Lenkerenden? Würde ja zu den Totenköppen passen!


----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2012)

Gratuliere! Ein echtes Unikat.
Bin zwar kein so ein Totenkopffan, aber es ist sehr schön gemacht und es soll ja auch Deiner Frau gefallen! Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Hegau, mit dem Bike fallt Ihr mir dann sofort auf 
Grüße und viel Spaß bei den ersten Ausfahrten!


----------



## ghostracer (1. April 2012)

Dann soll mein Golden Willow jetzt auch mal in die "Galerie" kommen... Soweit ist es schon fast fertig, nur noch ein neuer LRS. Aber da warte ich im Moment noch auf die weißen Notubes Arch EX Felgen, die wohl erst Anfang Juni geliefert werden :-(


----------



## häri__ (2. April 2012)

Hab schon lange nicht mehr hier hereingeschaut.....

super coole Fotos in letzter Zeit hier !!!! Top!

Liebe Grüße
Hari (dessen altes Edison fährt und fährt und fährt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretmuffel (9. April 2012)

Hier mein Tesla/Alva 160  bei Anlieferung, nach Zusammenbau und bei seiner zweiten richtigen Ausfahrt (bei der ersten hatte ich keine Kamera dabei  )
Vorerst noch im Serienzustand, eine absenkbare Sattelstütze kommt demnächst, der Rest wird sich zeigen ...


----------



## staubfresser (11. April 2012)

nicht mehr ganz akutell (von ner herbsttour letztes jahr), aber passend zum akutellen wetter...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1099236]
	
 

[/URL]


----------



## Gpunkt (21. April 2012)

Blauer Lenker(neu), grünes Bike, rotes Trikot, schlimmer gehts fast nimmer


----------



## 4mate (21. April 2012)

Drauf gesch********, super cooles Foto!


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2012)

dito!


----------



## Promontorium (21. April 2012)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Blauer Lenker(neu), grünes Bike, rotes Trikot, schlimmer gehts fast nimmer



Sorry, aber das darf ... ach was, das muß nochmal zitiert werden!

Und: Colour rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (21. April 2012)

Dieser Gesichtsausdruck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Voll konzentriert. Respekt


----------



## freeride_bogl (22. April 2012)

gestern am samerberg


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2012)

Wow!


----------



## mäxx__ (23. April 2012)

Am Samstag nach der Arbeit noch einen neuen Trail getestet...


----------



## Votec Tox (23. April 2012)

Sind das klasse Bilder hier von Freeride-bogl, G-Punkt und Maexx


----------



## mäxx__ (24. April 2012)

Danke


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Mai 2012)

weiß von euch jemand ob man einen direct mount vorbau aufs ironwood bauen kann ???
könnt mir vorstellen dass das bissl mehr steifigkeit gibt


----------



## panino (3. Mai 2012)

Am Holy Hansen Trail






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## alexanderZ (3. Mai 2012)

daran wäre ich auch interessiert, allerdings fürs edison - kann jemand sowas nachbauen/konstruieren und fräsen? evtl finden wir ja genug abnehmer, dass sich eine kleinserie lohnt, einen raceface-dm nachzubauen sollte für techniker oder ing/studenten kein zu großes problem sein
und dann bitte matt schwarz eloxieren/pulvern


----------



## freeride_bogl (3. Mai 2012)

ja des wär schon cool, aber vlt passen die gängigen vorbauten ja ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2012)

freeride_bogl schrieb:


> weiß von euch jemand ob man einen direct mount vorbau aufs ironwood bauen kann ???
> könnt mir vorstellen dass das bissl mehr steifigkeit gibt


Sind den die Abstände der Schraubenlöcher auf der oberen Gabelbrücke in Querrichtung gleich? Sind sie beim Bio nicht größer?
Da müßtest Du besser bei Bionicon mal nachfragen.
Falls der Abstand tatsächlich größer ist, dann wäre das Bio-System eigentlich doch steifer oder täusche ich mich?

Wieder zum Thema, Gestern noch Sommer, Heute Regen...
Runter zu fahren macht Spaß, aber das gehört auch dazu 







Aber die Belohnung folgte:





Grüße!


----------



## look kg 481 (5. Mai 2012)

Squeaky Clean..............


----------



## freeride_bogl (5. Mai 2012)

von heute:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1115823]
	
[/URL]


----------



## VAN HALEN (15. Mai 2012)

Squeaky Clean..............kann ich auch.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder - Himmelfahrt:







Wie gut, daß man die Gabel absenken kann, sonst hätte der Lenker nicht darunter durchgepaßt:







Und wieder auf der Hausstrecke 





Grüße!


----------



## dukestah (21. Mai 2012)

so, nun endlich auch Bionicon-Besitzer, dank des geduldigen Supports (besonders Renä!) und der Unterstützung von Die2 Bikes konnte ich am Wochenende mein Alva und das Reed vom Kumpel fahrfertig machen.




paar Sachen gibts noch zu tun, Bowdenzug/Bremsleitungswirrwarr optimieren, eventuell der Hammerschmidt etwas mehr Platz geben (die Grundplatte liegt an der Schwinge an) und ne Lösung für die an der hinteren PM-Aufnahme schleifendenen Bremsscheibe finden. Der Zug von der Sattelstütze ist schon anders verlegt, gibt es denn nun eigentlich die Zugführung zum Anschrauben?


----------



## mäxx__ (21. Mai 2012)

schniekes Bike

hätte ich auch gerne; aber dann ohne Barends....


----------



## dukestah (21. Mai 2012)

hehe, ja die barends spalten die nation 
bei meinem anderen bike (merida 140) ist das halt die einzige möglichkeit überhaupt sinnvoll einen steileren/längeren anstieg hoch zu kommen und inzwischen hab ich mich so daran gewöhnt, für ein 'touriges' rad passt das schon und die touren werden wohl auch etwas länger dauern bei derzeit 17,1 kg


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2012)

dukestah schrieb:


> .......die touren werden wohl auch etwas länger dauern bei derzeit 17,1 kg


Du meinst Dein Rad wiegt 17,1 kg?!? 
Mein Serien Bionicon Ironwood mit der wirklich schweren USD Special Agent Gabel plus Muddy Mary in 2,5, als Sattelstütze die Gravity Dropper mit Lenkerbedienung, mit Sudpin Flatpedale, Kettenführung, Bashguard und samt Klingel und Maskottchen wiegt 17,3 kg also nur 200 gr mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (21. Mai 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Du meinst Dein Rad wiegt 17,1 kg?!?
> Mein Serien Bionicon Ironwood mit der wirklich schweren USD Special Agent Gabel plus Muddy Mary in 2,5, als Sattelstütze die Gravity Dropper mit Lenkerbedienung, mit Sudpin Flatpedale, Kettenführung, Bashguard und samt Klingel und Maskottchen wiegt 17,3 kg also nur 200 gr mehr....



Ist die USD? Bist Du da sicher???


----------



## dukestah (21. Mai 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Du meinst Dein Rad wiegt 17,1 kg?!?
> Mein Serien Bionicon Ironwood mit der wirklich schweren USD Special Agent Gabel plus Muddy Mary in 2,5, als Sattelstütze die Gravity Dropper mit Lenkerbedienung, mit Sudpin Flatpedale, Kettenführung, Bashguard und samt Klingel und Maskottchen wiegt 17,3 kg also nur 200 gr mehr....



naja, ich hab keinesfalls das volle potential von leichtbau genutzt , erstens aus finanziellen gründen und weil ich einigen leichtbau geschichten nicht so über den weg traue. die 729'er mavic felgen sind recht wuchtig und in kombination mit den maxxis freeride schläuchen schon auf jeden fall eine längerfristige option da mal gewicht zu sparen (823 und tubeless zb.). die kindshock dropzone mit 125 mm ist keine schlankheit und die hammerschmidt stellt schon einen deutlichen teil des gewichtes. der rest ist shimano saint (ausser die naben, die sind xt), da wäre ich mit xt oder der neuen zee auch besser weggekommen aber ich hab vorallem mit den saint bremsen so gute erfahrungen gemacht, da wollte ich keine experimente eingehen. kommt halt schnell zusammen und das coil ist ja schon einiges schwerer als das air.


----------



## alexanderZ (21. Mai 2012)

alleine an zugführungen kannst du bestimmt n kilo einsparen, wenn ich mir dein rad so anschaue... ansonsten verstehe ich deine kombination freeride/enduro-bike mit tourenlenker-setup leider gar nicht...

downhill-käfig, dazu ? naja, nicht ganz in meinem verständnisrahmen


----------



## dukestah (21. Mai 2012)

nur wegen den barends/ergogriffen? da scheint mir aber die einteilung auch etwas schmal 
ich wollt halt was womit ich touren fahren kann die halt recht anspruchsvolle abfahrten beinhalten und was vorallem auch mal ne weile hält ohne dass ständig irgendwelche lager ausschlagen, die gabel klappert oder die bremsen schleifen oder überhitzen. sicher ist das coil da etwas überdimensioniert, aber ein 140'er luftgefedertes bike hab ich ja schon und da bin ich bei regelmässiger nutzung auf 'härteren' strecken mit teile tauschen kaum noch nachgekommen. pur bikepark oder nur noch lift hab ich keinen bock, das nervt mich im winter schon beim snowboarden genug, ich will einfach dahin fahren wo ich fahren will und das dann doch möglichst komfortabel, dafür steht ja letztlich das bionicon konzept, sonst hätt ich auch einfach ein kona oder sonstwas fürn halben preis nehmen können. und dass man ne hammerschmidt mit kurzen schaltwerk fährt ist ja nun eher logisch als verwunderlich? der markt bieten ja zum glück für nahezu jede anwendung was, das muss halt nicht zwangsläufig allen gefallen.


----------



## Resibiker (21. Mai 2012)

Abnehmen wird billiger  ( bei den jungs).
Eine neue Jiens Ein neues Tshirt.
Bei den Mädels wird die leichtbau umrustung wahrscheinlicher billiger als die ganzen klamotten neu kauffen !
@Votex Tox das war jetzt keine anspielung sondern erfahrung aus 30 ehe jahren


----------



## panino (22. Mai 2012)

Ich kann die Aufregung wegen seiner Griffe nicht nachvollziehen. Auf längeren Strecken sind sie auf jeden Fall angenehmer zu fahren.
Und zum Thema Gewicht muß man immer die Kombination aus Fahrer, Ausrüstung und Bike sehen also spielt das Fahrzeuggewicht eine untergeordnete Rolle.
In meinen Augen hast Du Dir ein tolles Spielzeug aufgebaut mit dem Du sicher viel Spaß auf langen Touren hast und es bergab auch mal stehen lassen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (22. Mai 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> alleine an zugführungen kannst du bestimmt n kilo einsparen, wenn ich mir dein rad so anschaue...




Ohne Smiley, also ernst gemeint?


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Mai 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ist die USD? Bist Du da sicher???


Ich meinte die Gabel an meinem Bionasenrad 
Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher 
Das Ironwood hatte "orschinol" die für Bionocon umgebaute USD-Gabel - die "X-Fusion Delta 8 Pro" - dran, die sagenhafte 3,49 kg wiegt!  Allerdings mit Nabe fürs VR, da diese zum System gehört.
Jetzt bietet Bionicon das Ironwood nur noch mit Ihrer Double Agent an, meins ist eines der letzten mit der USD-Gabel, stand als Ladenhüter in München als ich es Ende letzten Jahres gekauft hatte


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo, über Himmelfahrt am Gardasee gewesen, bin froh das mein Alva keine 17 Kilo hat, 2000 hm am Stück mit einem 15,5 Kilo Bike reicht mir finde ich auch noch aktzeptabel, und bergab mit dem Alva 180 air vermisse ich nichts, der Hinterbau und die Gabel gehen super, hatte noch nie so viel spaß auf den Gardasee Trails.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Mai 2012)




----------



## mäxx__ (22. Mai 2012)

@Gpunkt;
mein NEID ist dir gewiss...)

Hast du noch mehr Bilder ?
Bitte noch eins, zwei, drei,....posten.
Büddee


----------



## dukestah (22. Mai 2012)

da wäre ich jetzt auch lieber 
auch mit schwerem fahrrad


----------



## Atzec (22. Mai 2012)

Seit heute meins (gebraucht gekauft, super Zustand). 
Schlechtes Bild- bei Gelegenheit gibts evtl mal Bessere


----------



## mäxx__ (23. Mai 2012)

@Atzec

ist bei dir die Gravity Dropper verbaut mit 30.0 Durchmesserß


----------



## Atzec (23. Mai 2012)

^nein, das ist eine Reverb mit 30,9 (Standard).


----------



## PierreA85 (27. Mai 2012)

steht zum verkauf nur 16,5KG in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adisonfire (8. Juni 2012)

Verkaufe mein geliebtes EDISON II, siehe Signatur. Wer jemanden kennt der ein gutes Bike für nen schmalen Geldbeutel braucht, gerne weitersagen. Verkaufe auch außerhalb ebay.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Juni 2012)

Verkaufe mein Ironwood NICHT 
Dafür Bilder von letzter Woche auf Madrisa (klosters):

Dem schönen Winter verdanken wir in der Höhe noch viel Schnee:






Blauer Knopf vor weißem Hintergrund oder so ähnlich 







Schneesurfen :






Weiter unten dann eher Steinestolpern... 






Grüße!


----------



## adisonfire (8. Juni 2012)

würde ich auch nicht bei den Bildern ;-D


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juni 2012)

@VotecTox: nice!


----------



## criso (9. Juni 2012)

Da schau her 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120925794782...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_608wt_1270


----------



## mäxx__ (9. Juni 2012)

auf einem kleinen Hometrail


----------



## Masberg (9. Juni 2012)

finde das gehört hierhin. bei ebay gefunden

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Customized-Bionicon-ALVA-180-air-coil-/190688648796?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item2c65edde5c#ht_4823wt_1139


----------



## Promontorium (9. Juni 2012)

Das Rad sollte Bionicon erstehen, das mit der geänderten Gabel testen und bei guter Performance übernehmen!


----------



## mäxx__ (9. Juni 2012)

setze das Bild mal hier rein, weil es wunderbar passt:

Pic ist von Pomontorium(Bruda)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (9. Juni 2012)

Sauba, Du traust Dich. 

Verfahren wegen Bildrechteverletzung  und Namen-Falschschreiben ist schon eingeleitet, Du hörst von meinem Anwalt! 

P.S.: Der Trail zwischen Ensdorf und Golfplatz ist wegen Erdrutsch gesperrt!


----------



## dukestah (11. Juni 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Das Rad sollte Bionicon erstehen, das mit der geänderten Gabel testen und bei guter Performance übernehmen!



bin nicht generell dagegen aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass die durolux eine wirkliche alternative zur originalen gabel ist. warum sollte man eine luft/stahlfedergabel gegen eine luftgabel ersetzen? hab ne ganze weile den durolux-thread hier im ibc mitgelesen und will die eventuell in mein 140'er merida bauen aber bisher hab ich an der original bionicon nix auszusetzen


----------



## mäxx__ (11. Juni 2012)

neu ist die Shaman Racing Kefü.

Habe dieses Setup auf einer Tour um den Hochstaufen getestet -so ganz hat mich die Performance nicht überzeugt (beim Rückwärtskurbeln springt die Kette vom 3 aufs 2 Blatt) und schwer + laut isse auch.

Senior + Junior am Zinnkopf, gleich gehts bergab in den Trail (Vatertagsgeschenk von Florian an seinen Papa mit anschliessender Einladung auf ein großes Eis)


----------



## dukestah (11. Juni 2012)

schöne wochenendtour im erzgebirge gemacht und zum ersten mal so richtig das Reed vom kumpel getestet. (und ja, für diese stelle haben wir die ausrüstung nicht gebraucht)


----------



## alexanderZ (11. Juni 2012)

ihr bremst mit dem mittelfinger?


----------



## dukestah (11. Juni 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> ihr bremst mit dem mittelfinger?



also ich schon, meistens zumindest, mein kumpel ist noch im selbstfindungsprozess  er muss sich erstmal an die saint gewöhnen, ist bisher nur elixir 5 und elixir r gefahren

ist das so verwunderlich? den zeigefinger brauch ich doch zum schalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (12. Juni 2012)

@dukestah
eigentlich sollte dein "Cockpit" so eingestellt sein, dass du mit dem Zeigefinger den Bremshebel ziehst. 
Du schaltest doch nicht während du bremst, oder?
Also schiebe mal deine Hebel auf beiden Seiten soweit in die Lenkermitte, damit du bequem mit dem Zeigefinger den Bremshebel ziehen kannst.
Wirst sehen, wie gut das funktioniert.


----------



## dukestah (12. Juni 2012)

so hatte ich das früher mal eingestellt, hat mir aber nicht gefallen, so hab ich auch bei längeren abfahrten noch die möglichkeit auf zwei finger auszuweichen oder auch einfach mal den finger zu wechseln. ist gerade bei schwierigen trails oder wenn man in der gruppe fährt und nicht so bremst wie man es alleine tun würde sehr angenehm. ich find auch den 'kraftschluß' von daumen und zeigefinger besser als von daumen und mittelfinger. ich schalt schon recht oft während ich bremse, ist ja auch logisch, der nächste gang muss ja wieder zur neuen geschwindigkeit passen (kommt vielleicht vom autofahren, bin einige zeit rennstrecke gefahren, da kann schalten nach dem bremsen extrem gefährlich werden...). es kommt ja auch noch das problem dazu, wenn ich die bremshebel weiter in die mitte setze, komme ich nicht mehr ohne umgreifen an bionicon- und sattelstützenknopf ran. das ist jetzt nicht sonderlich kritisch aber ich mags so besser 
aber danke für den input, über manche sachen denkt man manchmal nicht nach.


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Juni 2012)

....soeben auf Facebook entdeckt


http://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome#!/photo.php?fbid=10150854777916404&set=a.10150504232156404.367026.89371666403&type=1&theater


----------



## adisonfire (15. Juni 2012)

black is beautiful. Gefällt


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2012)

Geil, so ein Alva möcht ich auch. Mal ne funktionierende Gabel wär mir schon recht 
den Umbau kann man ja bestimmt auch mit ner Totem machen und am Ironwood fahren ?

Mein Ironwood hat mich letzte Woche abgeworfen, weil die Gabel einfach abgesackt ist - Fazit Schlüsselbein broken :-(

naja aber die Tour war trotzdem geil, ist wenigstens erst relativ weit unten passiert ;-)


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2012)

Na dann erst einmal Gute Besserung!
Wieso ist sie denn einfach abgesackt? Hydraulikschlauch/-ventil defekt?

Und wie immer: tolles Photo von Dir!
Gruesse!


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Juni 2012)

merci 
genau kann ichs ned sagen, kann nicht schrauben mit einer hand ^^
schaut aber wie ein totalschaden aus, da funktioniert wirklich nix mehr an der gabel und der geometrieverstellung ...
ich schätz des ventil is hin oder die ganze luftkartusche


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Juni 2012)

Am Wochenende auf der Schwäbischen Alb(Bad Urach), ca 1,5 Std Autofahrt von mir Zuhause , aber  dort gibt es die engsten Kurven im Umkreis. 





.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2012)

ja, dort ists wunderbar...alles was das Herz begehrt


----------



## arne2009 (20. Juni 2012)

Just posted a photo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## 2378TCDD (20. Juni 2012)

@Gpunkt: wo ist des? Pfaffensteig (Richtung Hohenurach runter) ? Grüsse von nem gebürtigem Uracher


----------



## Gpunkt (21. Juni 2012)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> @Gpunkt: wo ist des? Pfaffensteig (Richtung Hohenurach runter) ? Grüsse von nem gebürtigem Uracher


 
Hallo, das obere Bild ist der"Buckeleter Kapf", das unter Bild ist von einer Kappele nach Bad Urach hinunter.

Gruß Gpunkt


----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2012)

macht das doch bitte per PN wie es sich gehört...thx


----------



## Gpunkt (24. Juni 2012)

Einfach ein geiles Bike


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juni 2012)

Sensationelles Bild!
Da würde ich gern mal das nächste Bild sehen... wie es da wohl weiter geht 
Habe nur Bilder von den nassen Bedingungen im Harz, als ich auf der Durchreise einen Stop bei Freunden einlegte und wir in Bikepark Hahnenklee fuhren. Dort wars echt "herzig", alle so freundlich und rührend bemüht, egal ob Liftpersonal oder Wanderer!

Nach tagelangem Regen wars an der "Gipfelstation"  recht trüb:







Rutschige Wurzeln und Hölzer:






Es gibt mehrere Strecken, wobei aktuell ein Teil der DH-Strecke gesperrt ist, da sie eine Sommerrodelbahn bauen, an diesem Tag reichte der Rest aber völlig aus, die Freeridestrecken waren bei der Nässe anspruchsvoll genug...






Den Biketransport haben sie gut gelöst:





Grüße!


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Votec Tox, respekt bei Nässe auf Holz weil es dich interesiert wie die stelle aussieht noch zwei Bilder


----------



## Masberg (25. Juni 2012)

Aber da ist ja gar kein Weg!!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretmuffel (25. Juni 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> Aber da ist ja gar kein Weg!!!



Es soll einen Weg durch den ecuadorischen Regenwald geben, den die Spanier vor über 400 Jahren angelegt haben. Man sieht eigentlich nichts dort, aber es gibt ihn, er muss nur gefunden werden ...


----------



## esta (26. Juni 2012)

Das is ne gute erklärung. Die nutze ich ab jetzt wenn ich mit meiner freundin unterwegs bin und sie meckert das wir mitten durchs gebüsch fahren


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Juni 2012)

man sieht ihn doch deutlich!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Weg ist kein Weg,
und wer es dennoch tut,
zahlt fünf Mark
und fließt in die Gemeindekasse!


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2012)

Und wenn die Gemeindekasse schön voll ist, ist es sicher ein sehr schöner Trail geworden  , der bald von sämtlichen Wanderern + openmtborg-usern oft genutzt wird 

"noch" darf das Bild nicht in den "beste Single-Trail-Pics"


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. Juni 2012)

siehe unten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. Juni 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/44450148"]Epic Helltrip on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## freeride_bogl (26. Juni 2012)

haha merci


----------



## Gpunkt (2. Juli 2012)

Samstag bei über 30°C in den Bergen.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juli 2012)

Samstag bei 32° am Bodensee:






Da half nur noch Schattensuche im Wald, dort gabs dann Mücken...


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juli 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie man aus Versehen einen Doppelpost erstellt ... :-(
(Bitte löschen)


----------



## gunbike (3. Juli 2012)

Hatte drei super Tage


----------



## VAN HALEN (9. Juli 2012)

Vor bekannter Kulisse :


----------



## stefan1067 (9. Juli 2012)

Aha, neu aufgebaut.


----------



## VAN HALEN (9. Juli 2012)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Aha, neu aufgebaut.


 
Jau  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Promontorium (10. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (10. Juli 2012)

Sonntagstour-Schnappschuss




Rider: mäxx


----------



## dukestah (11. Juli 2012)




----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2012)

Bilder Anfang der Woche in Flims:
Da kommt ein Bionicon Ironwood aus der Erde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Jeder Meter Spaß mit dem Rad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Und ist der Hügel noch so klein, hüpfen muß sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Grüße!


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juli 2012)

"Jeder meter Spaß mit dem Rad" sieht man an deiner Mimik


----------



## mäxx__ (12. Juli 2012)

@Votec Tox

du bist echt der Knaller, finde ich sehr geil, wenn Frauen so ein breites Grinsen beim Biken bekommen!!!


----------



## Masberg (13. Juli 2012)

mäxx schrieb:


> @Votec Tox
> 
> ..wenn Frauen so ein breites Grinsen beim Biken bekommen!!!



Machismo


----------



## mäxx__ (13. Juli 2012)

mäxx schrieb:


> @Votec Tox
> 
> du bist echt der Knaller, finde ich sehr geil, wenn Frauen so ein breites Grinsen beim Biken bekommen!!!



Kenn das von meiner Frau)

Nix Machismo


----------



## arne2009 (17. Juli 2012)

Vigiljoch (Südtirol)


----------



## dukestah (18. Juli 2012)

cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (26. Juli 2012)

Zurück von meiner 6 Tage Wallis Tour, kann ich nur empfehlen, werde auf jeden fall nächstes Jahr wieder ins Wallis gehen.


----------



## mäxx__ (2. August 2012)

.


----------



## dukestah (2. August 2012)

will nich nörgeln, aber war das nicht schonmal?


----------



## damage0099 (10. August 2012)

Wer war denn gestern, 09.08.2012 im Tannheimer Tal biken?
Sah ein Alva von der Bad Kissinger Hütte (evt. vom Füssener Jöchle kommend Richtung Aggenstein) runter nach Grän donnern  
Waren 2 Jungs, technisch super drauf 
Ich hoffe, wir kriegen hier noch ein paar Fotos von der Tour zu sehen....

achja...:


----------



## mäxx__ (14. August 2012)

Promontorium on Alztrail - summer ... ähm spring 2012


----------



## Masberg (14. August 2012)

dem Laub an dem Bäumen und dem Outfit zu urteilen -never ever summer... hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. August 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> dem Laub an dem Bäumen und dem Outit zu urteilen -never ever summer


Datum/Zeit                      2012-03-24 18:15:25


----------



## dukestah (16. August 2012)

zwei Bionicons bei ner Enduro-Shuttle-Tour im Erzgebirge letzten Sonntag:


----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. August 2012)

Die machen sich langsam breit hier in Sachsen 
Während einer BikePointTour im Muldental zwischen Freiberg und Nossen.


----------



## Helltone (16. August 2012)

Kurze Pause bei einer Tour rund um Essen. Ich liebe das Bike


----------



## Masberg (16. August 2012)

Zugezogen?


----------



## VAN HALEN (16. August 2012)

Kurze Pause bei einer Tour rund um Essen. Ich liebe das Bike

Ich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helltone (16. August 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> Zugezogen?



Jau. Können ja mal eine Tour zusammen fahren. Wohne in Rüttenscheid.


----------



## Masberg (17. August 2012)

Helltone schrieb:


> Jau. Können ja mal eine Tour zusammen fahren. Wohne in Rüttenscheid.



machen wir... rü: dito  hast ne pn


----------



## Promontorium (19. August 2012)

Heute waren mein Bike...




(jetzt Fizik Alliante, Minion 2,35 F 60a hinten und Kenda Nevegal 2,35 DTC vorne)

und ich...






auf meinem Hometrail...






unterwegs!


Ein bißchen Natur-Pumptrack (naja ) gab's auch:


----------



## Siegfried69 (24. August 2012)

meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (3. September 2012)

Drei auf einen Streich:





Location:
Schurenbachhalde /Essen


----------



## slowbeat (5. September 2012)

how to fit a hammerschmidt:




nun passt sie auch ans alva.


----------



## esta (5. September 2012)

Wieso passte die denn nicht?


----------



## slowbeat (5. September 2012)

die schwinge ist zu breit.


----------



## dukestah (6. September 2012)

allgemein betrachtet ist einfach die iscg aufnahme und die antriebsseite vom tretlager zu weit innen, ist beim reed genau das gleiche. beim alva wäre vielleicht sowieso ein 83'er tretlager sinnvoll gewesen, dann würde auch die hammerschmidt sofort passen. ich hatte an beiden (alva, reed) das problem mit der hammerschmidt und beim reed gibts auch riesen probleme eine iscg kettenführung zu verbauen die nicht mit den kettenblattschrauben kollidiert weil die antriebsseite vom tretlager zu weit innen ist.


----------



## slowbeat (6. September 2012)

naja, wenn die lageraufnahme nach rechts wandert verschiebt sich doch auch die kettenlinie.

2,5mm weniger an der breitesten stelle der schwinge und etwa 1mm weniger an der schwingenachse wären sicher konstruktiv machbar.


----------



## sh0rty (6. September 2012)

Vor zwei Wochen im Bikepark Winterberg. Das Bike hat alles wohl überstanden und immer gut mitgespielt. 








Zu erst eine Schlammschlacht und dann Sonne:


----------



## Resibiker (6. September 2012)

Ah ha,

Bin also nicht der einzige der sein Edi in den Bikepark entfürt Hat


----------



## mäxx__ (9. September 2012)

Nö,Männer

War am Freitag im Bikepark Samerberg (mit der ganzen Familie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (15. September 2012)

Gestern spätnachmittag ....ein geiles Bild, ich wollt´s  euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## panino (15. September 2012)

jetzt hat´s geklappt


----------



## Gpunkt (18. September 2012)

das Alva mal wieder in höheren Regionen


----------



## dukestah (18. September 2012)




----------



## Sackmann (19. September 2012)

(M)ein kleiner Schatz bei der heutigen Morgenrunde...


----------



## sPiediNet (19. September 2012)

Geschäftsidee

Sackmann´s Standrohr-Veredelung GmbH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (19. September 2012)

Sieht super geil aus die Maschine!
Darf ich fragen, was du an den Standrohren gemacht hast?
Die leichten Farbänderungen zwischen weiss und schwarz mit allen zwischenstufen harmoniert sehr gut!

Wirklich schön!


----------



## Sackmann (20. September 2012)

an den standrohen hab ich nix gemacht. Das sind einfach sehr sehr alte Standrohre, die eigentlich nicht auf diesem Supershuttle verbaut waren. Die sahen damals so aus. Und dann haben sie den Weg ans SS gefunden.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2012)

Nachdem ich mich so riesig aufs Bionicon Klassentreffen gefreut hatte, wurde ich ja nach wochenlanger Dauerarbeit pünktlich zu letzten Freitag krank. Mit Fieber nach Freiburg - das wäre nichts gewesen und am Sonntag gings schon besser, wollte aber die Jungs nicht einbremsen.
Zum Trost gings gemütlich nach Klosters, ein wenig mit den Bahnen shutteln und schöne Trails fahren, habe auch Bilder mitgebracht 

Die Runde war:
Madrisa - Gotschna - Davos - Parsenn Weissfluhjoch - Schatzalp - Davos - Klosters

Auf dem Weg vom Weissfluhjoch zur Schatzalp:






Madrisa:






Blauer Himmel und keine einzige Wolke:






Madrisa:






Gotschna:





Grüße!


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2012)

WOW !!!


----------



## bonzoo (20. September 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Runde war:
> Madrisa - Gotschna - Davos - Parsenn Weissfluhjoch - Schatzalp - Davos - Klosters



Wohne in Klosters und bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schön es oben ist  Leider reicht meine Fahrtechnik (noch) nicht aus, um die Trials oben zu ballern.

Wetter war letztes Wochenende wirklich herrlich. Hab mich vor dem Biken gedrückt und bin auf dem Flülapass (Schwarzhorn, Jöriseen) rumgelaufen.


PS: Hast du die Tour mit oder ohne Seilbahn gemacht?


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2012)

Schäm dich!
Manche Leute würden töten, um dort leben zu dürfen!


----------



## bonzoo (20. September 2012)

Jetzt mach mir doch kein schlechtes Gewissen 

Kommst du eigentlich aus Freiburg Damage?


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Wohne in Klosters und bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schön es oben ist  ....
> PS: Hast du die Tour mit oder ohne Seilbahn gemacht?


Natürlich mit den Bahnen 
War ja noch etwas kränklich und zudem habe ich das Jahresabo der Bahnen - hauptsächlich für den Winter - das lockt dann natürlich 
Und die Trails muß man ja nicht "ballern" man kann sie auch kontrolliert fahren und immer wieder üben, da gehts mir nicht anders.
Grüße!


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mir doch kein schlechtes Gewissen
> 
> Kommst du eigentlich aus Freiburg Damage?



hi, leider nicht...und leider auch net aus der Schweiz 

PS: Schäm dich! 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> die Trails muß man ja nicht "ballern" man kann sie auch kontrolliert fahren
> Grüße!



einigen wir auf "kontrolliertes ballern"?


----------



## bonzoo (20. September 2012)

Ahh ok - Schade. 

Aus Freiburg wäre die Anreise nach Klosters nicht so weit... Dachte daran, mal ein kleineres spontan Treffen hier in Klosters zu veranstalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2012)

Hi, na das wär doch was 
Hätte gleich neben an ein Plätzle, wo ich nächtigen könnte


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2012)

Das hätte was 
Noch Bilder zur Motivation für so ein spontanes kleines Treffen und damit es nicht zu OT wird:








Galerie/Straela:






Zauberberg - Thomas Mann läßt grüßen:





Grüße!


----------



## mäxx__ (24. September 2012)

Schattberg-West in Saalbach-Hinterglemm




Ruhe auf dem Trail


----------



## panino (25. September 2012)

Schattberg West....über den Wolken


----------



## Mentor (26. September 2012)

letztens im Schwarzwald.....


----------



## damage0099 (26. September 2012)

das SS ist einfach geil!


----------



## John Oswald (1. Oktober 2012)

.


....das "Bionicon" von Anton. Ich hoffe, mein Sohn wird nicht wegen Verletzung von Markenrechten verklagt 









.


----------



## Helltone (1. Oktober 2012)

John Oswald schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> ....das "Bionicon" von Anton. Ich hoffe, mein Sohn wird nicht wegen Verletzung von Markenrechten verklagt
> ...



Ich lach mich weg. Sehr schön!


----------



## mäxx__ (1. Oktober 2012)

Bionicons in Großarl auf 2080m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentor (1. Oktober 2012)

Wahnsinns Panorama....


----------



## mäxx__ (1. Oktober 2012)

Mentor schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Panorama....



Du sagst es - aber es war wirklich "zapfig".


----------



## panino (1. Oktober 2012)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg. Sehr schön!




Aber im Kindergarten ist er jetzt der Größte....


----------



## Promontorium (1. Oktober 2012)

Aber nicht, wenn die Kindergärtnerin mit 'nem Liteville ankommt...


----------



## mäxx__ (2. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn die Kindergärtnerin mit 'nem Liteville ankommt...



Never - bei dem Lohn


----------



## aufgehts (4. Oktober 2012)

war ein paar tage im vinschgau und konnte das alva
ausgiebig testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (4. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Oktober 2012)

Und?


----------



## aufgehts (4. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Und?



  ist mein erstes bionicon.

--die geo-verstellung ist top im vergleich zur fox talas.
--15,1 kg sind absolut tourentauglich.
--handling auch in spitzkehren gut ,
   trotz des bergrenzten einschlagwinkels.
--abstimmung ,,ist noch in arbeit,, 
  aber passt scho
--fahrspass pur , ein gelungenes enduro-bike 
--


----------



## Promontorium (4. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch, wenn Du zufrieden bist!


----------



## dukestah (4. Oktober 2012)

ist das nur ein anderes casting oder ne andere gabel? oben rechts siehts schon aus wie die bionicon zugstufeneinstellung aber das ist wahrscheinlich bei anderen suntourgabeln ähnlich...
15,1 kg ist echt nicht schlecht, da kommt man mit dem coil wohl nur sehr schwer ran


----------



## aufgehts (4. Oktober 2012)

ist schon die originale bionicon zugstufeneinstellung.
nur das casting ist getauscht und somit
schnellspannsteckachse und druckstufe vorhanden.


----------



## panino (4. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich schönes Teil, aber warum hast Du ein weisses Casting genommen?


----------



## aufgehts (4. Oktober 2012)

hab ich so vom vorbesitzer übernommen.


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Oktober 2012)

Alva 180 "Air"

















Grüße Günter


----------



## aegeribiker (9. Oktober 2012)

*ALVA 160 Custom Color*

-Bionicon Tesla Rahmenkit aus Alu inkl G2-Gabel, Rahmengrösse S
-DT Swiss M1600 Laufräder mit Maxxis Minion/Highroller 2.35
-Shimano XT Kurbel 2-fach mit E13-Bushguard
-Grip Shift X9
-SRAM X0 Wechsler und Kassette in Nugget Gold
-Avid Elixir R weiss (203/185mm)
-Chromag Fubar
-Shimano M545 SPD Clicpedalen
-farblich ist das ganze Bike mit coolen Teilen wie z.B goldigem TUNE Sattelschnellspanner und KMC-Kette, goldigen und grünen Kettenblattschrauben, grünen CNC gefrästen Alu-Rädchen, gelben Schalthülle und gründen Goodridge Bremsleitungen geetuned. 

Leider steht das Bike seit einem Jahr rum. Wer also eine coole Pimp-Karre zum guten Preis sucht, soll mir doch eine Nachricht schreiben.
Ich bin in der Schweiz zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. Oktober 2012)

Größe? Standort?


----------



## aegeribiker (9. Oktober 2012)

Rahmengrösse S und ich bin in der Schweiz (ca 40min von Zürich) entfernt zu Hause.


----------



## Volker2273 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 
sach ma, was haste denn da für Schulterpolster ... ?
Bin noch auf der Suche nach ein paar und Deine sehen eigentlich ganz gut aus. 
Gruß Volker


----------



## Gpunkt (22. Oktober 2012)

Am Samstag morgen früh aufgestanden in der Hoffnung die ersten auf dem Gipfel zu sein

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1241754


----------



## Atzec (22. Oktober 2012)

^scheint ja geklappt zu haben, das Erster auf dem Gipfel sein. Schöne Bilder!

Update meines Shuttles. Gestern abend frisch geputzt. Hoffentlich nicht das letzte mal dieses Jahr...


----------



## Siegfried69 (3. November 2012)

Alva 160


----------



## Tretmuffel (3. November 2012)

(Sehr) kurz vor ungewolltem Abstieg von meinem Alva 160 ...


----------



## TheBlues (16. November 2012)

dann will ich jetzt auch mal


----------



## damage0099 (16. November 2012)

wow! Schick!! 

Gefällt super!
Wäre es meins, käme nur noch ne schwarze Rase Black Mamba ran!

Sauber.

Wie hast das so schön schwarz gekriegt?

So sauber war meins net mal, als ich es aufbaute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (16. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> wow! Schick!!
> 
> Gefällt super!
> Wäre es meins, käme nur noch ne schwarze Rase Black Mamba ran!


 
sattelstütze wird noch gewechselt. kommt nächste woche ne reverb dran. 



damage0099 schrieb:


> Sauber.
> 
> Wie hast das so schön schwarz gekriegt?


 
edding ;-)
neee, hab das professionell pulver-beschichten lassen



damage0099 schrieb:


> So sauber war meins net mal, als ich es aufbaute


 :-D

solltest dir beim aufbau ab und zu mal die hände waschen.
heut abend siehts aber auch nicht mehr so sauber aus


----------



## damage0099 (16. November 2012)

Danke für die Info....nene, am Händewaschen lag es nicht...ich verbaute "benutzte" Teile, wo keine Zeit was, auch noch lang dran zu putzen....bin ja biker und keine Putze


----------



## Mentor (16. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info....nene, am Händewaschen lag es nicht...ich verbaute "benutzte" Teile, wo keine Zeit was, auch noch lang dran zu putzen....bin ja biker und keine Putze



....habt Ihr zuhaus keine Spühlmaschiene???


----------



## damage0099 (16. November 2012)

So wie meins aussieht, bedarf es Handwäsche 
Die Farbe des Rahmens ist jedenfalls nicht mehr zu erkennen


----------



## Promontorium (16. November 2012)

Wirklich sehr edel!


----------



## look kg 481 (16. November 2012)

UNBEDINGT das neue casting besorgen, da sind Welten dazwischen mit der Steckachse und dem Lube system !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (16. November 2012)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> UNBEDINGT das neue casting besorgen, da sind Welten dazwischen mit der Steckachse und dem Lube system !!!


 

jepp, schon passiert 


...und dreckig ist es jetzt auch


----------



## panino (17. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> wow! Schick!!
> 
> Gefällt super!
> Wäre es meins, käme nur noch ne schwarze Rase Black Mamba ran!
> ...



Vielleicht hättest Du Dir ab und zu mal die Hände waschen sollen


----------



## AndreBouvle (22. November 2012)

Das fast fertige Edi meiner Freundin:


----------



## Mc.Coy (11. Dezember 2012)

Mein GW.
Habe gerade einiges geändert.(Bremsen,Baschring und 36.Kettenblatt,und Trittfrequenzsensor)

Hier ist noch die"alte" wersion,mit Avid Elixir Bremse,vorne 3fach,und ohne Blacx!!


----------



## Mc.Coy (11. Dezember 2012)

Und so ist die Aktuelle Zustand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/lm/1x/lm1xxryi1vn5/large_DSCF1235.JPG?0
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/xe/ob/xeob2ga7hrxj/large_DSCF1239.JPG?0
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/7v/sd/7vsdg5rzafo1/large_DSCF1237.JPG?0
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/rv/vq/rvvqohw1nxrd/large_DSCF1233.JPG?0
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/qr/qk/qrqkgvy5li0j/large_DSCF1232.JPG?0
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/6d/bh/6dbhzkerui9a/large_DSCF1234.JPG?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/nj/4f/nj4fate53l8r/large_DSCF1236.JPG?0


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2012)

also die Reifen sind pott-häßlich....sieh zu, daß du damit in' Schlamm kommst


----------



## Mc.Coy (12. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> also die Reifen sind pott-häßlich....sieh zu, daß du damit in' Schlamm kommst


Leider bin ich in Moment Krank,und deshalb kann ich es nicht dreckig machen. Die rutschen im Schlamm sowieso,und spätestens im Sommer,werde ich die wechseln.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2012)

oh, gute Besserung!
Ok


----------



## Mc.Coy (12. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> oh, gute Besserung!
> Ok



Danke!


----------



## joggi1988 (16. Dezember 2012)

hi 
ich hab mir jetzt ein super shuttle geholt und der vorbau ist 25,4mm
und ich will 31,8mm wo kann man so einen Bionicon Twin-Lock vorbau kaufen 
ich find nicht ich hoffe auf eine schnell antwort 

gruss joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (16. Dezember 2012)

joggi1988 schrieb:


> hi
> ich hab mir jetzt ein super shuttle geholt und der vorbau ist 25,4mm
> und ich will 31,8mm wo kann man so einen Bionicon Twin-Lock vorbau kaufen
> ich find nicht ich hoffe auf eine schnell antwort
> ...



Wie schon sehr häufig be/geschreiben, Direkt bei Bionicon anrufen, dann haste das am schnellsten zu Hause...


----------



## joggi1988 (16. Dezember 2012)

ja aber ich will ihn ja jetzt bestellen und heute geht bei bionicon sicherlich niemand ran 
das ich ihn bestellen kann oder 

gruss


----------



## look kg 481 (16. Dezember 2012)

joggi1988 schrieb:


> ja aber ich will ihn ja jetzt bestellen und heute geht bei bionicon sicherlich niemand ran
> das ich ihn bestellen kann oder
> 
> gruss



und in nem onlineshop wir das auch nicht heute bearbeitet .............


----------



## joggi1988 (16. Dezember 2012)

aber ich kanns bestellen dann hab ich es ausm kopf 
weil heute hab ich zeit 
und ich ich find das in keinem online shop 
weisst du vielleicht eine adresse das wäre super 

gruss


----------



## look kg 481 (16. Dezember 2012)

joggi1988 schrieb:


> aber ich kanns bestellen dann hab ich es ausm kopf
> weil heute hab ich zeit
> und ich ich find das in keinem online shop
> weisst du vielleicht eine adresse das wäre super
> ...



NEIN ich weiss / finde keine Adresse .... drum .... nochmal den Wortlaut genau lesen


----------



## joggi1988 (16. Dezember 2012)

also das heisst ich kann es nur bei bionicon direkt kaufen richtig ?

gruss


----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wie schon gesagt: Anrufen! Geht schnell und unkompliziert.
Ich glaube, hier mal gehört zu haben, daß sei so 30-40Euronen kosten sollen....bin mir aber nicht sicher 

Alternativ "sollen" auch Adapter anderer Hersteller passen, aber welche das sind: Keine Ahnung...


----------



## FELDbeere (19. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt hier auch mal mein Neuzuwachs












Schmutz kommt später noch dran 
Jetzt musste der Hobel erstmal aufgebaut werden und das Setup ist auch noch eine halbe Lebensaufgabe bei meiner Genauigkeit...


----------



## AndreBouvle (12. Januar 2013)

Das eigentlich fertige Eddy meiner Dame:





(Partlist auf dem Bild)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2013)

AndreBouvle schrieb:


> (Partlist auf dem Bild)





> Umwerfer: Shimano X.0


----------



## AndreBouvle (12. Januar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


>



Haha, ja der ist GANZ neu... 

Danke für den Tipp, habe die Partlist vom Pitch übernommen und nur editiert, aber wohl nicht ganz


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2013)

Im letzten Oktober durfte mein Ironwood in die französischen Seealpen :






Habe die Bilder davon mal im LO eingestellt, wenn Ihr Lust auf mehr Bioniconbilder habt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=616351

Grüße!


----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2013)

sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Januar 2013)

Schneebiken hat was





Gruß Günter


----------



## dukestah (20. Januar 2013)

wow, super bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. Februar 2013)

Fearnada 2013 Davos:






Schneesturm,
bis zu 20 cm Neuschnee auf der Piste,
Null Sicht
und -11 Grad,

aber toll wars


----------



## Oigi (9. Februar 2013)

Heute im Wald


----------



## esta (12. Februar 2013)

Nice ! Ein gewagter Umbau  Hast du den Dämpfer getravelt ? Der müsste bei der Einbaulänge ja sonst zuviel Hub haben.


----------



## 4mate (12. Februar 2013)

Weder noch http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/3/6/9/8/_/original/22012012040.jpg?0


----------



## esta (12. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung inwiefern noch ein Bild von dem Bike die Frage beantworten sollte ^^


----------



## Oigi (13. Februar 2013)

Jap, ist ein 240er mit getravelten 57 mm Hub. Dämper wurde im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten angepasst und funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Februar 2013)

Heute mal mit dem Selbstauslöser photographiert:
10 sec können ganz schön kurz sein 

Hier reichte es ja noch recht gemütlich, mußte nur die Treppe hoch laufen:







 Aber da wurde es schon "stressiger": hochrennen, Rad aufheben, losfahren und genau beim Klick an der Wurzel zu sein:






Glück gehabt, nur ein Bild gemacht und es paßte 
(Und ja, natürlich fahre ich sonst mit Handschuhen, nur die lagen unter der Kamera, damit sie nicht abrutscht.)


----------



## bionicon (3. März 2013)

Da dies hier der meistbesuchte Bionicon-Thread ist, habe ich mal einen villeicht ganz interessanten Post für euch verlinkt: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10364361&postcount=8

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## Promontorium (3. März 2013)

Na endlich...!


----------



## Gpunkt (3. März 2013)

Ich denke das war das letzte Schneebild, der Frühling kommt endlich





Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (17. März 2013)

Ganz unspektakulär von heute!


----------



## Promontorium (25. März 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig eine einwandfrei funktionierende Zugstufe für die DA 80-150mm (G1) zu verkaufen?


----------



## stefan1067 (29. März 2013)

Heute ist mein Alva 160 fertig geworden und das Edison wird für den Verkauf vorbreitet.


----------



## VAN HALEN (29. März 2013)

*Sehr schick !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stefan1067 (29. März 2013)

Hallo Van Halen,

wie du siehst habe ich mir jetzt auch etwas neues zugelegt.
Der erste Eindruck ist super, man sitzt viel zentaler im Bike als auf dem Edison.
Wie bist du mit deinem Reed zufrieden?


----------



## 4mate (29. März 2013)

Dann mach ichs mal




Zentraler weil der Sattel ein schönes Stück weiter Richtung Steuerkopf gerückt ist, steilerer Sitzrohrwinkel


----------



## stefan1067 (29. März 2013)

Danke,
ich lade so selten mal ein Bild hoch.Da vergesse ich jedesmal wie es geht und muß immer wieder probieren bis es klappt.


----------



## VAN HALEN (29. März 2013)

Stefan, das Reed ist ein absoluter Traum.

Drauf setzen, Spaß haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!

So muss es sein.


----------



## 4mate (29. März 2013)

Im Testbereich kannst du üben, dort ist eine Anleitung von mir _AW: Bild einfügen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (29. März 2013)

Van Halen,ich habe gehofft das zu Himmelfahrt wieder ein Event bei Bionicon ist und wir uns wieder mal treffen aber leider haben sie für dieses Wochenende nichts geplant.
Jetzt habe ich die Wallfahrt eingeplant. Vieleicht könnt ihr ja auch kommen.


----------



## VAN HALEN (29. März 2013)

Schlammcatchen :









@ stefan: Tegernseermäßig ist dieses Jahr noch nichts geplant, wollte den Arne auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee Urlaub besuchen. Leider ist er zu diesem Termin selber unterwegs.
Wallfahrt schau ich dann mal. Ist ja nicht so um´s Eck von uns aus.


----------



## stefan1067 (29. März 2013)

Van Halen,du solltest mal dein Bike putzen.
Ich bin dieses Jahr noch nicht viel gefahren,entweder keine Zeit,Schnee,oder mehrere Minusgrade.
Es wird ja nun langsam mal Frühling werden.
Mit dem Tegernsee geht es mir fast wie Dir, wenn ich hinfahre müssen es schon ein paar Tage sein, so das es sich auch lohnt.
Deswegen habe ich jetzt die Wallfahrt eingeplant, da werde ich schon 2 oder 3 Tage früher anreisen.


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2013)

ach, endlich mal n schöner, dreckiger Bock, wo man sieht, daß er auch geritten wird 
So wie meins grad da steht, kann man weder Farbe noch Typ erkennen


----------



## stefan1067 (31. März 2013)

Heute habe ich die erste Runde mit dem Alva gedreht. Weiter oben ist noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke, so das man ein bischen vorsichtiger fahren muß. Ich muß noch verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobieren bis das Setup passt,aber für den Anfang sieht es schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## VAN HALEN (31. März 2013)

Stefan, mach doch mal das Rücklicht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (31. März 2013)

Ich kriege das sch.... Bild nicht rein.
Und das Rücklicht bleibt noch ein paar Tage dran. Wir fahren jetzt wieder abends und da wird es manchmal später.


----------



## 4mate (31. März 2013)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ich kriege das sch.... Bild nicht rein.
> Und das Rücklicht bleibt noch ein paar Tage dran. Wir fahren jetzt wieder abends und da wird es manchmal später.


----------



## aufgehts (31. März 2013)

@stefan1067

bist du denn mit der versenkbaren stütze zufrieden ?
wieviel mm differenz bringt die ?


----------



## esta (31. März 2013)

85mm Absenkung. Hab sie selber und wenn man sie mit nem stück schlauch als schutz fähr is sie sogar bei miesem schlammbeschuss gut dabei.


----------



## look kg 481 (31. März 2013)

Also jetzt muss ich mich mal einmischen, die Stütze is echt grottenschlecht, ich hab die mir auch mal gekauft und benutze sie nur noch am Hardtail, die haut einem die E*** weg wenn man nciht aufpasst , (wenn sie denn kommt und nicht klemmt) und Runter muss man auch ruckeln, bis der Mechanismuss dann auslöst, der hebel ist ok aber auch nicht besonders ergonomisch ....

Geht, aber Gut ist anders

KEIN VERGLEICH mit einer Reverb ....


----------



## aufgehts (31. März 2013)

also, ich fahr die reverb mit 125mm
funktion ist ok , aber die absenkung zu kurz.
verstehe auch nicht, warum nicht längst
günstige und taugliche modelle zu kaufen sind.
die nachfrage ist doch vorhanden...


----------



## esta (31. März 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich mich mal einmischen, die Stütze is echt grottenschlecht, ich hab die mir auch mal gekauft und benutze sie nur noch am Hardtail, die haut einem die E*** weg wenn man nciht aufpasst , (wenn sie denn kommt und nicht klemmt) und Runter muss man auch ruckeln, bis der Mechanismuss dann auslöst, der hebel ist ok aber auch nicht besonders ergonomisch ....
> 
> Geht, aber Gut ist anders
> 
> KEIN VERGLEICH mit einer Reverb ....



Keine Ahnung was du mit der Stütze machst, aber bei mir funktioniert die Einwandfrei. Hat noch nie geklemmt.


----------



## look kg 481 (31. März 2013)

esta schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du mit der Stütze machst, aber bei mir funktioniert die Einwandfrei. Hat noch nie geklemmt.



Na dann ist doch fein, sprechen wir mal in 3-5 Monaten nochmal...


----------



## esta (31. März 2013)

Ich nutze sie seit ca. einem Jahr.


----------



## look kg 481 (31. März 2013)

esta schrieb:


> Ich nutze sie seit ca. einem Jahr.



na dann bist du ebe ein erfahrener Benutzer und ich nicht, 

ICH finde die schlecht fertig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (31. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich fahre die StÃ¼tze auch etwa seit einem Jahr, ich habe damals ca.50 â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt.
Ja, man kann sie nicht mit einer Reverb vergleichen und sie hat auch ein wenig Spiel seitlich
(das Rohr dreht sich ein wenig).Ein bischen Pflege benÃ¶tigt sie auch. Aber sie ist sehr einfach aufgebaut und wenn sie mal klemmt kann man sie sogar auf dem Trail innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit werkzeuglos zerlegen und gangbar machen. Mich hat sie bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich in Stich gelassen.
Und fÃ¼r den Preis kann ich nicht meckern .


----------



## schneller Emil (6. April 2013)

Hey!
Hat jemand von euch die reach und stack werte vom Supershuttle in M zur Hand?
danke!
emil


----------



## schneller Emil (9. April 2013)

update:


----------



## AndreBouvle (11. April 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr mit der Zocchi!

*edit:
Welchen Steuerrohrdurchmesser haben die Bionicon-Steuerrohre?

*edit2: Gestern ausgebaut -> 1 1/8

*edit3: Danke an Emil


----------



## dbf (11. April 2013)

was den das für ne gabel
https://de-de.facebook.com/photo.ph...5256404.1073741826.89371666403&type=1&theater

sieht cool aus


----------



## Daniel12 (12. April 2013)

eine DA mit andersfarbigen Standrohren...


----------



## schneller Emil (15. April 2013)

@ AndreBouvle:
baust du dir auch was anderes ein?


----------



## Gpunkt (15. April 2013)

Endlich Frühling 









Gruß Günter


----------



## AndreBouvle (16. April 2013)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> @ AndreBouvle:
> baust du dir auch was anderes ein?



Ja, das Fahrwerk wird komplett umgebaut.
Wird vorne 160mm und hinten 155mm bekommen.
Vorerst noch den Standartdämpfer mit "lahmgelegtem" Adapter, bis ich den neuen Dämpfer fertig geshimmt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (16. April 2013)

Welchen Dämpfer mit welchem Einbaumaß und welchem Hub hast du geplant?


----------



## AndreBouvle (16. April 2013)

Wird wohl ein 216/63 Fox RP23 werden.


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2013)

und wie löst du das mit dem AG-Behälter?. hatte schon ähnliche pläne, bin aber letztendlich mit meinem dämpfer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## souldriver (17. April 2013)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> und wie löst du das mit dem AG-Behälter?. hatte schon ähnliche pläne, bin aber letztendlich mit meinem dämpfer sehr zufrieden.



Macht doch vielleicht mal einen neuen Thread auf für diese Diskussionen: "Bionicon Bike ohne Bionicon Technik".


----------



## Promontorium (17. April 2013)

Wäre 'ne sehr gute Idee!


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2013)

mimimi....
wir unterhalten uns wohl besser im supershuttle-fred weiter.
zero tolerance ist das motto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (17. April 2013)

So, bevor hier nur noch gemeckert wird, kram ichmal ein älteres Bild meines nicht mehr existenten Supershuttleaus


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2013)

peace


----------



## 4mate (17. April 2013)

Gestern, im 8.! Jahr die ersten Fotos gemacht!


----------



## Oigi (17. April 2013)

Neues Thema ist erledigt...


----------



## Hajo310 (6. Mai 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 4mate (7. Mai 2013)

Hajo310 schrieb:


>


.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2013)

4Mate, setze ihm auch noch n Helm auf, dann paßts


----------



## Hajo310 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Warum habe ich das Bild nicht einstellen können?


----------



## 4mate (8. Mai 2013)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> > [/IMG]


weil falscher Code


----------



## bionicon99 (9. Mai 2013)

Hier mein Bionicon Alva 180 Coil





In Downhill Position





In Uphill Position

Geändert: Räder DT Swiss EX1750 mit Conti Mountain King Protection 2.4 / 2.2 und Eclipse Schläuchen. Rollt schon mal leichter.
Dann noch eine Titanfeder und die Vorderbremse auf Shimano XTR gewechselt.

Gewicht Räder komplett mit Scheiben, Kassette: VR 2.0 kg + HR 2.4 kg, Total ca. 4.4 kg
Die alten Räder / 2er Radsatz mit Muddy Marry Vertstar 2.5 und Minion DH F hat Total 5.8 kg (inkl. dickem Schlauch)

Gesamtgewicht nach Umbau: ca. 14,9 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (9. Mai 2013)

Wo ist der "gefällt mir" button ?


----------



## aufgehts (9. Mai 2013)

schönes coil......
sind die mountain king nicht etwas unterdimensioniert ????


----------



## bionicon99 (9. Mai 2013)

Die Mountain King halten schon. Ist auch die Protection Version mit der Black Chili Mischung. Hat schön Gripp. Der Muddy Marry in der Vertstar Mischung bietet schon mehr Halt und ist auch vieeel Breiter, rollt dafür auch nur halb so gut. Für AM / FR reicht der Mountain King, Bikepark und DH dann mit dem Muddy Marry


----------



## hamsteralex (9. Mai 2013)

Tres chic!!!


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Mai 2013)

....ich liebe es


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Mai 2013)

....und es passt halt doch


----------



## look kg 481 (10. Mai 2013)

das SCHAU ich mir in 2 Wochen direkt an!


----------



## Gpunkt (14. Mai 2013)

So wieder zurück von der Frühjahrausfahrt am Gardasee, was sehr auffallend war, man sieht immer mehr Bioniconesen





Grüße Günter


----------



## aufgehts (14. Mai 2013)

dein bild macht lust auf urlaub.............
über pfingsten geht,s in die vogesen,
wenn das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Username123 (24. Mai 2013)

Servus,

hat jemand zufällig ein bild von einem bionicon reed in Größe M und eins in L? Mich würde der Unterschied bzgl. der Optik mal interessieren.

gruß


----------



## VAN HALEN (24. Mai 2013)

In meinen Fotos siehst du mein Reed in M (uphillstellung).


----------



## 4mate (24. Mai 2013)

Downhillstellung wolltest du wohl sagen. Oder du hast das Foto inzwischen getauscht.

 Sieht groß aus, optisch wie ein L


----------



## VAN HALEN (24. Mai 2013)

Schau mal genau auf den Adapter


----------



## aufgehts (24. Mai 2013)

eindeutig uphill...


----------



## Username123 (25. Mai 2013)

Van Halen, danke fürs Foto. Darf man fragen wie groß du bist? Hast du auch eins in downhillstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (26. Mai 2013)

Here we go :








Bin 1.78 und mir passt das Teil wie angegossen


----------



## Username123 (26. Mai 2013)

Die sattelstütze ist aber ganz schön weit draussen. Hast du das reed in L auch mal getestet? Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?
Kommst du mit den Knien nicht am Lenker dran beim Einlenken?


----------



## VAN HALEN (26. Mai 2013)

Meine Schrittlänge ist 84 cm.
Könnte auch einen L Rahmen fahren.
Ich fahre aber lieber einen kleineren Rahmen, ist wendiger.
Vorbaueinheit ist aber "lang" geschraubt.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2013)

wir haben hier wohl die tolerantesten Mods des www 

mal BTT:

test-vid:


oder:


----------



## Username123 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich biete hier einfach mal mein Bionicon Tesla/Alva zum Verkauf an. Wer Interesse hat einfach mal anschreiben. Bike ist in neuwertigem Zustand und hat Garantie. Achso, ist Rahmengröße L.

Gruß


----------



## Mätz__ (27. Mai 2013)

Ich war lange nicht mehr auf der Bionicon Seite....
wurden die anderen Bikes alle aus dem Programm genommen?
Nur noch Alva 160/180 und das Reed...
Kein Coil, keine "älteren Modelle".


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2013)

Ja
Ja
Nein 

http://bionicon.com/fahrrader/fullsuspension-g2.html


----------



## Atos62 (1. Juni 2013)




----------



## damage0099 (1. Juni 2013)

mach bitte die Schutzbleche ab, bevor's einer sieht


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2013)

Bei dem derzeitigen Modder kann man mal alle Augen zudrücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (1. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> mach bitte die Schutzbleche ab, bevor's einer sieht




unbedingt,
das sind echte monster-lappen :


----------



## Kobiandi (1. Juni 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> so, nun endlich auch Bionicon-Besitzer, dank des geduldigen Supports (besonders Renä!) und der Unterstützung von Die2 Bikes konnte ich am Wochenende mein Alva und das Reed vom Kumpel fahrfertig machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey dukestah
hab gesehen, dass du ne Hammerschmidt auf dein Alva gebaut hast und wollt mal fragen, wie du das umgesetzt hast.
Sand heute vor dem gleichen Problem bezüglich des Platzmangels zum Hinterbau....


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juni 2013)

Wie alt ist der Post von dukestah?


----------



## Atos62 (1. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> mach bitte die Schutzbleche ab, bevor's einer sieht



Da ist mir völlig Wurscht.
Alles andere hilft nicht.


----------



## slowbeat (2. Juni 2013)

das problem hatte ich auch




so funktioniert es


----------



## dukestah (2. Juni 2013)

Kobiandi schrieb:


> Hey dukestah
> hab gesehen, dass du ne Hammerschmidt auf dein Alva gebaut hast und wollt mal fragen, wie du das umgesetzt hast.
> Sand heute vor dem gleichen Problem bezüglich des Platzmangels zum Hinterbau....



jepp, ähnlich wie von slowbeat schon gepostet, ohne fräsen gehts nicht. entweder du nimmst an der nicht antriebsseite vom tretlager 3-4 mm weg und verschiebst die gesamte tretachse mit distanzscheiben zur antriebsseite, was dir leider die kettenlinie versaut, oder eben alles was an der hammerschmidt im weg ist muss weg. 
siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9703072&postcount=2246, da sieht man auch wieviel weg muss. das gleiche haben wir auch schon am einem reed gemacht, sieht sehr ähnlich aus. beide hs laufen seit ca einem jahr, haben schon einiges runter, sauwetter, schnee, regen, staub aber anbaubedingte spätfolgen sind keine zu erkennen


----------



## dukestah (2. Juni 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> jepp, ähnlich wie von slowbeat schon gepostet, ohne fräsen gehts nicht. entweder du nimmst an der nicht antriebsseite vom tretlager 3-4 mm weg und verschiebst die gesamte tretachse mit distanzscheiben zur antriebsseite, was dir leider die kettenlinie versaut, oder eben alles was an der hammerschmidt im weg ist muss weg.
> siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9703072&postcount=2246, da sieht man auch wieviel weg muss. das gleiche haben wir auch schon am einem reed gemacht, sieht sehr ähnlich aus. beide hs laufen seit ca einem jahr, haben schon einiges runter, sauwetter, schnee, regen, staub aber anbaubedingte spätfolgen sind keine zu erkennen



mannomann, hab mein bike schon ewig nich mehr so glänzen sehen, sollte ich vielleicht doch mal wieder polieren 
kopfgreif, wollte meinen ersten beitrag editieren und hab zitieren geklickt, entschuldigung, war so nicht geplant...


----------



## slowbeat (2. Juni 2013)

hier noch mal ein schlechtes telefonbild auf dem man sieht wie viel etwa weg muss:


----------



## dukestah (2. Juni 2013)

slowbeat schrieb:


> hier noch mal ein schlechtes telefonbild auf dem man sieht wie viel etwa weg muss:



soviel hab ich nicht weggefräßt, die kleinen gewindelöcher sind noch intakt, sonst könnte man auch die mudclaw nicht mehr einbauen, an der mudclaw muss allerdings auch bissel was weg damit die passt, fürs reed haben wir aber noch keine lösung gefunden, da scheint wirklich kein platz zu sein 
 @slowbeat - kette und kettenblatt könnten mal etwas fett vertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kobiandi (2. Juni 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> soviel hab ich nicht weggefräßt, die kleinen gewindelöcher sind noch intakt, sonst könnte man auch die mudclaw nicht mehr einbauen, an der mudclaw muss allerdings auch bissel was weg damit die passt, fürs reed haben wir aber noch keine lösung gefunden, da scheint wirklich kein platz zu sein
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, hast du ne Idee was so ne Grundplatte kostet, im falle, dass ich meine versaue!?!
> Was mich eigentlich auch n bissl stört, is dass Bionicon "behauptet", der rahmen sei kompartiebel mit der Hammerschmidt...
> http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/Bikes/Alva_160/DE_ALVA160_Produktmerkmale2013_121114_ssc.pdf


----------



## dukestah (2. Juni 2013)

Kobiandi schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, hast du ne Idee was so ne Grundplatte kostet, im falle, dass ich meine versaue!?!
> Was mich eigentlich auch n bissl stört, is dass Bionicon "behauptet", der rahmen sei kompartiebel mit der Hammerschmidt...
> http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/Bikes/Alva_160/DE_ALVA160_Produktmerkmale2013_121114_ssc.pdf



die 'collar plate' kostet 145 euro, also etwas vorsicht ist geboten. ich habs mit nem dremel, dem fräßfuß und nem metallfräßer gemacht, geht eigentlich recht einfach. ich hab am rahmen alles etwas eingefettet (vorher in uphill position bringen), die grundplatte sauber gewischt, dagegen gedrückt, dann hatte ich den fettabdruck, das hab ich mir dann mit einer anreißnadel vorgezeichnet, dann erst einmal mit nen dünnen fräser den umriß rausgefräßt und dann mit einem größeren alles restliche weggenommen. bei der iscg adapterplatte fehlt dann richtig ein stück, die stärke musste bei meinem alva und beim reed auf jeden fall weg, eventuell etwas mehr, die rahmen sind nicht alle gleich. dann ranschrauben und mit nem blatt papier oder irgendwas dünnen schauen ob luft ist, es muss ja nicht mehr weg als nötig  die ganze aktion erzeugt natürlich haufenweise spänne, also das loch in der mitte hab ich mit einem runden stück pappe einfach zugeklebt und den rest dann mit bremsenreiniger sauber gemacht und neu gefettet.
tja, warum die hs nicht gleich ans alva passt, wie von bionicon behauptet, ist mir auch unklar, die schwinge wäre ziemlich leicht so zu bauen, dass es wirklich passt, aber da gibts ja noch mehr ecken und kanten, am reed passt ums verrecken kein shimanoumwerfer, das ist wohl ab 2012 behoben aber uns wurde einfach ein alter (2011) rahmen zugeschickt obwohl ja beim framekit klar ist, dass der kunde sich das selbst aufbaut...


----------



## slowbeat (2. Juni 2013)

was nicht gefahren wird rostet halt 

ich hab so viel weggenommen wie nötig war, die gewinde für die mudclaw mussten definitiv weichen weil es sonst nicht gepasst hätte. die hammerschmidt funktioniert auch ohne prima.

ich hab beim fräsen alles abgeklebt um späne in den lagern zu vermeiden, ansonsten hatte ich nur nen bohrständer mit kreuztisch zur verfügung. das ging ganz gut zu hause auf dem schreibtisch.

wenn jemand mein 180er mit angepasster hammerschmidt in größe m zu einem sehr günstigen preis erwerben möchte bitte ich um meldung. das rad ist etwas zu grob für meine umgebung...


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder ein Bild, von Gestern, sogar ohne Regen, dafür rutschig wie Schmierseife...





Diese Woche soll es trocken bleiben


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bild 

Wie kriegst du es hin, daß du immer so schön lächelst?
Ich bin immer total verkrampft und verbissen


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2013)

Glaub' ich nicht 
Wer so gut fährt wie Du, steht über den Dingen!
Und Gestern guckte ich oft so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2013)

haha  super!!  

danke für die Blumen, aber zu den Guten gehör ich sicher nicht...


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2013)

btw hier eins, wo auch ich lächle


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Juni 2013)

Hihi 
Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken


----------



## hipster (6. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> btw hier eins, wo auch ich lächle



Sach mal... sehe ich da ein Schtzblächle an der Gabel?


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juni 2013)

haha, des isch n MarschGard 

Des mitm Schutzblechle nimmst aber zurück! Sofort!     (  )

edith: Hier der Link des Marhguards:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/33996{1}20001?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## Murai (10. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Supershuttle FR?


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (11. Juni 2013)

Hätte da mal ne Frage,
is des Bionicon Supershuttle gut und kann man mit ihm in den Bikepark?
Und ob der Rahmen in Grösse L zu gross für mich ist wenn ich erst 1,70m groß bin (bin erst 13)


----------



## sPiediNet (11. Juni 2013)

Schau dich besser nach einem S um, ein L ist viel zu gross für dich.
Mit dem Supershuttle kannst du es richtig krachen lasen vorallem bei deinem Gewicht ...ich denke du bist sicher weit unter 70kg.
Ich fahre mit 172cm ein M würde aber auch ein S fahren.


----------



## Lindsch (11. Juni 2013)

DOWNHILLER68 schrieb:


> [...] ob der Rahmen in Grösse L zu gross für mich ist wenn ich erst 1,70m groß bin (bin erst 13)





sPiediNet schrieb:


> Schau dich besser nach einem S um, ein L ist viel zu gross für dich. [...] Ich fahre mit 172cm ein M würde aber auch ein S fahren.



Nimm lieber ein M, wenn du erst 13 bist gehe ich mal davon aus das du noch wächst. Durch den verstellbaren Vorbau kann man ein Bionicon noch ein bisserl kürzer machen, dann hast du definitiv länger was davon.


----------



## hipster (11. Juni 2013)

Ruine gesucht, Bunker gefunden und über einen Peitschentrail ins Tal... http://hip.ybs.ch/be8lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (11. Juni 2013)

p.s.: @DoWnHiLlEr...
ich bin 172cm mit Schrittlänge 82 (also lange Beine) und hab ein M.
Small wäre mir viel zu klein!


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (11. Juni 2013)

Aber ich hab mir überlegt weil wenn ich noch wachse ob es dann nich t zu klein wird (des radl is net grade des billigste)


----------



## 4mate (11. Juni 2013)

Größe der Eltern zusammenzählen, durch 2 teilen, plus 10cm dazu ist Endgröße


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (11. Juni 2013)

und ich würde warscheinlich 24" felgen drauf bauen weil ich den rahmen aufbauen wollte, aber schon mit bionicon federgabel und dämpfer.


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (11. Juni 2013)

also werd ich 1,89m


----------



## Murai (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 1,78 m und auch in M unterwegs. Meinem Bruder mit ca. 1,86 m ist es etwas zu klein.

(Ich habe auch ein Supershuttle FR abzugeben, wenn Interesse besteht schreib mich einfach an.
Ein Rahmenset in L ist soweit ich weiß auch im Bikemarkt zu haben.)


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (12. Juni 2013)

weil in ebay kleinanzeigen is einer mit gabel und dämpfer für 400 drin.
Is der zu teuer?


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (12. Juni 2013)

der is auch im bikemarkt für 430 drin.


----------



## CubeChristian (13. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeChristian (13. Juni 2013)

Und nochmal


----------



## 4mate (14. Juni 2013)

Schaltung und Bremsen tauschen, damit man mit einem oder 2 Finger bremsen kann


----------



## Mätz__ (16. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einfach versetzen? Der Lenker ist ja wohl noch groß genug. Er wird da wohl schon sein lieblings setup fahren.....


----------



## 4mate (16. Juni 2013)

Unter Umständen sind dann die Schalthebel zu weit weg


----------



## 4mate (16. Juni 2013)

PS:


CubeChristian schrieb:


> Hier mal meins





CubeChristian schrieb:


> Und nochmal



So stimmts


----------



## Atos62 (16. Juni 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> mach bitte die Schutzbleche ab, bevor's einer sieht



Besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2013)

Viieeeeeel besser


----------



## Promontorium (17. Juni 2013)

Jetzt nur noch den Schnee!


----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch den Schnee!



Erst ein Bionicon mit Schutzblechen, dann eins im Schnee   

Es kann nur besser werden, da hat Promontiorium recht!


----------



## domvr29 (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## domvr29 (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## damage0099 (17. Juni 2013)

sauber


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juni 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch den Schnee!


Und dann ein Streifenhörnchen als Fahrer drauf.


----------



## bionicon (17. Juni 2013)

hier mal zwei Bilder unseres Teamfahrers Fred Abbou.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## arne2009 (17. Juni 2013)

mann was hätte ich gern schon die neue Gabel


----------



## Atos62 (17. Juni 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch den Schnee!



Wenn die Berge hoch genug sind, liegt eben Schnee.
Dass andere Tauchrohre dran sind merkt keiner .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> hier mal zwei Bilder unseres Teamfahrers Fred Abbou.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Clemens


----------



## staubfresser (18. Juni 2013)

In der Freeride-Ausgabe 2/13 hab ich in der Gallery ein nettes Bild eines Herrn auf nem Alva 180 Air entdeckt; nach kurzer Recherche vermute ich nun, es könnte der User «mtb-active» sein, der auch ab und an hier unterwegs ist. Aus Copyrightgründen poste ich mal statt dem Bild in der Freeride ganz schüchtern ein Bild, was ich auf seinem Facebook-Acount gefunden habe, sage «fetter Daumen hoch» und frage ob du das bist, mtb-active...? 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1402816]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Oigi (18. Juni 2013)

Supershuttle


----------



## Nico1234 (18. Juni 2013)

ist er!


----------



## staubfresser (18. Juni 2013)

@ oigi: yep, auf facebook-foto hier supershuttle, in der freeride alva 180


----------



## Oigi (18. Juni 2013)

ahhh


----------



## dave35 (27. Juni 2013)

Habe ein Bionicon Alva/Tesla 160 zu verkaufen.
Gekauft okt.2010 sehr wenig gefahren.
ich komme max 10-20 mal im Jahr zum biken und für das ist es zu schade.
bei interesse einfach melden
standort innsbruck
VHB 1450,-
Bitte einfach eine PN oder email: [email protected]


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2013)

Fotos


----------



## mäxx__ (28. Juni 2013)

Junior (12J.) auf meinem Ur-Edison von 2003



Promontorium (Bruda) auf seinem Supershttle auf den Alztrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-active (30. Juni 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> In der Freeride-Ausgabe 2/13 hab ich in der Gallery ein nettes Bild eines Herrn auf nem Alva 180 Air entdeckt; nach kurzer Recherche vermute ich nun, es könnte der User «mtb-active» sein, der auch ab und an hier unterwegs ist. Aus Copyrightgründen poste ich mal statt dem Bild in der Freeride ganz schüchtern ein Bild, was ich auf seinem Facebook-Acount gefunden habe, sage «fetter Daumen hoch» und frage ob du das bist, mtb-active...?
> 
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1402816]
> 
> [/URL]



Ja, mein geliebter "Brombeerhechsler"   Mittlerweile wurde das Bike schon 2x verkauft und vor ein paar Wochen geklaut  Anders wie auf dem Bild ist ne gelbe Schwinge drin (habe ich eingebaut) Wer es also sieht den Fahrer anhalten und erst mal richtig in die Fresse hauen 

Falls jemand was weiss kann er sich bei mir melden, ich geb's weiter.

Cheers Ralf


----------



## VAN HALEN (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## freireiten (3. Juli 2013)

hi,

hab 2 räder zu verkaufen, ein reed 140 und ein alva 180 coil!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/194689-bionicon-reed-140

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/194661-bionicon-alva-180-coil

bei interesse bitte PN!


----------



## bionicon99 (9. Juli 2013)

Da mal nicht viel los ist im Bionicon Forum ein paar Fotos vom Ironwood, dem "echten" mit der 200mm Gabel


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Juli 2013)

nach wie vor ein geiler Hobel


----------



## dukestah (10. Juli 2013)

bionicon99 schrieb:


> Da mal nicht viel los ist im Bionicon Forum ein paar Fotos vom Ironwood, dem "echten" mit der 200mm Gabel



der federweg wird wohl aber kaum genutzt oder wie halten die aufkleber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (10. Juli 2013)

Die Delta8 im Ironwood ist eine Upside-down-Gabel. Die unteren Rohre tauchen in die oberen ein. Daher werden die Aufkleber oben nicht abgehen.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## dukestah (10. Juli 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Die Delta8 im Ironwood ist eine Upside-down-Gabel. Die unteren Rohre tauchen in die oberen ein. Daher werden die Aufkleber oben nicht abgehen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Clemens



ach, jetzt seh ichs, sah auf einem blick aus wie schwarze rohre einer 'normalen' gabel


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juli 2013)

Auch ein echtes Ironwood, zum Tragen allerdings zu schwer... und dann noch die "fetten Kaiserschlappen" drauf 
@ Damage: Aber für Photo gelächelt 







Und noch mehr Bionicon (Arne) in Aktion 






Coole Farbe (Petra):





Aufgenommen in Alta Rezia (Nationalpark Stilfser Joch)
Ein traumhaftes MtB-Revier, allein drei Festangestellte arbeiten jeden Tag daran, die Wanderpfade für MtBler aufzubauen, zu erhalten usw.


Posen auf knapp 3000m Höhe (Pizzinihütte):






Und Bionicon wohin man schaut 





Beeindruckend war wie stark die beiden mit Ihren Bionicons bergauf selbst steilste technische Trails treten (!), während andere Ihre Räder schon schulterten. 
Ich kroch auf allen Vieren hinterher, zum Glück konnte ich es auf die Kilos vom Ironwood schieben  an meiner Kondition lag es natürlich üüüberhauuuptnicht... 

Aber bergab dann der Riesenspaß auf den schönen durchaus auch technischen Trails. Da gibts leider keine Bilder, da mußte ich fahren


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2013)

Hi super 
Du lächelst schon automatisch, gibs zu   Sehr schön 
  @Stilfser Joch: Sind die Trail oben fahrbar nach Cancano runter, oder liegt noch zuviel Schnee?
Sind am Samstag dort 

Bist du den Zebru hoch?


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juli 2013)

Hihi, habe schon mit Deinem Mitfahrer Chris PNs ausgetauscht.
Wir waren schon Mitte Juni dort und sind die örtlichen Trails um St. Catarina gefahren. Da gabs noch jede Menge Schnee aber inzwischen dürfte sich die Lage entspannt haben. Arne könnte Dir da besser Auskunft geben, der kennt die Gegend dort wie seine Westentasche.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Ist echt traumhaft schön dort.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hihi, habe schon mit Deinem Mitfahrer Chris PNs ausgetauscht



Aha, ist er mir wieder einen Schritt foraus 
Treibt er sich etwa heimlich in unserem Forum rum?  



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Arne könnte Dir da besser Auskunft geben, der kennt die Gegend dort wie seine Westentasche.
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Ist echt traumhaft schön dort.



Hast du da ne Kontakt-Info für mich? 

Danke für die Info 

Ja, wird sicher ne tolle Tour 

Auf daß ich meinem (kaputt-)Nick diesmal keine (KEINE!!) Ehre mache. 

edith sagt grad: besser ebenfalls PN  danke dir


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juli 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aha, ist er mir wieder einen Schritt foraus
> Treibt er sich etwa heimlich in unserem Forum rum?


Viel schlimmer: Im Ladies Only 
PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer: Im Ladies Only
> PN ist unterwegs.



Hahaha,      werde ihn mal interviewen     

Vielen Dank 
Werde beim B-Treffen eins ausgeben 
Freue mich schon


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (13. Juli 2013)

hab mir heute ein Edison gekauft.
Frage: Is des gut?
oder muss man auf irgend etwas besonders achten?


----------



## mäxx__ (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (14. Juli 2013)

DOWNHILLER68 schrieb:


> hab mir heute ein Edison gekauft.
> Frage: Is des gut?
> oder muss man auf irgend etwas besonders achten?



Gute Idee sich diese Fragen nachher zu stellen


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Juli 2013)

am Wochenende im Montafon, endlich ist der Schnee in höheren Lagen (fast) weg









Gruß Günter


----------



## look kg 481 (15. Juli 2013)

WOW Günther ,
scheint ja echt gut gewesen zu sein, haste zufällig GPS Tracks davon?


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Thomas, ist eine klasse Runde am besten wir fahren die mal zusammen  ein Tag vor dem Klasentreffen

















Grüsse Günter


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (15. Juli 2013)

Was hast du fürn lenker?


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (15. Juli 2013)

und welche klemmung müssen die lenker haben?
oder is des egal,
weil mir der orginal lenker zu schmal is , aber ich hab noch nen lenker mir 31,8 lenkr klemmung und.jetzt wollte ich wissen ob dr passt?


----------



## egghead (16. Juli 2013)

original sind 24,5 vorbauklemmungen verbaut...da gibts zb. von funn on  passende, breite lenker bis 750mm, oder du rüstest auf 31,8mm um  (http://bionicon.com/parts/spareparts/bionicon-twinlock-stem-318.html#main)  ...


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Juli 2013)

Gestern in Klosters:


----------



## robby (22. Juli 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, ist eine klasse Runde am besten wir fahren die mal zusammen  ein Tag vor dem Klasentreffen



Tolle Bilder! Nur eine Bitte an die Allgemeinheit: 
Passt doch bitte Eure Bilder an die am häufigsten verwendete Bildschirmauflösung an - und diese liegt meines Wissen seit Jahren unverändert bei 1024 x 768. Ich finde es imer schade um die Bilder, wenn man für die Gesamtansicht scrollen muss... DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (22. Juli 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder! Nur eine Bitte an die Allgemeinheit:
> Passt doch bitte Eure Bilder an die am häufigsten verwendete Bildschirmauflösung an - und diese liegt meines Wissen seit Jahren unverändert bei 1024 x 768. Ich finde es imer schade um die Bilder, wenn man für die Gesamtansicht scrollen muss... DANKE



also ich seh das eher umgekehrt, auch wenn 1024x768 erst letztes jahr von 1366x768 abgelöst wurde, mir kann es nicht groß genug sein, vorallem nicht wenn ein Alva zu sehen ist  
ich verwende nur 1920x1080 bzw 1920x1200 monitore (ausser beim tablet natürlich aber da kann man ja auch einfach mal zoomen...)


----------



## robby (22. Juli 2013)

Naja, für die richtig großen Bilder kann man immernoch auf das Fotoalbum verlinken


----------



## dukestah (22. Juli 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Naja, für die richtig großen Bilder kann man immernoch auf das Fotoalbum verlinken



wenn das konsequent gemacht wird dann bin ich dabei


----------



## 4mate (22. Juli 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> also ich seh das eher umgekehrt, auch wenn 1024x768 erst letztes jahr von 1366x768 abgelöst wurde, mir kann es nicht groß genug sein, vorallem nicht wenn ein alva zu sehen ist
> ich verwende nur 1920x1080 bzw 1920x1200 monitore (ausser beim tablet natürlich aber da kann man ja auch einfach mal zoomen...)


WORD. 
Warum sollte man 'Rücksicht' auf die Smartphoner nehmen? 
Ein Bildschirm hat Minimum 17"


----------



## 2378TCDD (25. Juli 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gestern in Klosters:


 
Ha! Ertappt, ein Fremdrad .


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juli 2013)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Ha! Ertappt, ein Fremdrad .


Hihi, so eins wie Du hast, gell 
War ein klasse Tag! Und solche Exoten wie M9 und Ironwood, das paßt 
(Mal was anderes als immer die vielen Liteviller, welche sich um die Bionicons tummeln )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2013)




----------



## sPiediNet (26. Juli 2013)

Wir kleben hier am Bürotisch bitte noch mehr Eis !!!
Und wo warst du da?


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2013)

Pn


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Juli 2013)

Megageniales Photo! 
(Angebermodus an: "Und ich weiß wo Du warst"  )


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Megageniales Photo!
> (Angebermodus an: "Und ich weiß wo Du warst"  )



Danke 
Lob geb ich an das Rotwild gerne weiter, er hat geschossen 

PS: Ich weiß, daß du weißt, wo ich war  
PS_2: Das "lächeln" mußt mir noch beibringen


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Juli 2013)

Och, Männer dürfen bei so anspruchsvollen Fahrmanövern ruhig ganz cool gucken 
Das Photo ist echt Biketitel verdächtig!


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juli 2013)

2378TCDD schrieb:


> Ha! Ertappt, ein Fremdrad .


Nun bin ich extra am Samstag nochmals dort gewesen, um das Bild mit einem Supershuttle im Schlepptau zu korrigieren 






Den gleichen Trail nochmals gefahren:






Und endlich den Trail, welchen wir am Samstag davor wegen des Gewitters nicht mehr geschafft hatten, gefahren:






Entweder verblockt:






Oder ausgesetzt, dann aber einfacher:






Oder wieder Schotter:






Grandiose Aussichten:






So trocken, daß es staubt:






Da bleibt nur das Schlußwort:
"Alles Bio, oder was "


----------



## bonzoo (30. Juli 2013)

Schöne Bilder  Wart ihr auf dem Jakobshorn?


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juli 2013)

Genau 
Erst Gotschna, dann Weissfluh und am Schluss Jakobshorn.
Total faul mit den Bahnen hoch


----------



## bonzoo (30. Juli 2013)

Wir waren am Samstag "gegenüber" auf Pischa unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo, @Votec Tox schöne Bilder, ist eine schöne Tour @damage0099 klasse Bild

Gruß Günter

PS:freu mich schon euch endlich mal kennen zu lernen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Juli 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


>



und wenn du jetzt am Vortag dein Rad geputzt hättest,
was meinst wie das dann erst aussähe  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2013)

Mein Putzmittel heißt Photoshop 

Du weißt doch, daß ich vom putzen Migräne, Kreislaufprobleme, Allergien, Rückenschmerzen und sonstige Beschwerden kriege....

Was ich nicht kriege, ist ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn's neben euren Böcken steht....
Höchstens, wenn in bubutz' Auto soviel abbröselt


----------



## mäxx__ (1. August 2013)

Gestern Nachmittag waren wir mit der ganzen Familie im Bikepark Samerberg.
Mein Ur-Edison von 2003 wurde etwas von Touren in Richtung Trail-Park umgebaut.

- Flatpedale
- Minion DH Satz (danke Promontorium)
- Gabelservice neu und Druck auf ein Gewicht von 43kg angepasst
- Sattelstütze soweit gekürzt, dass der Fahrer sie gut versenken kann

Beweisfotos: rider ist Florian (12 Jahre)


----------



## Votec Tox (1. August 2013)

Wow  Sieht echt gut aus 
Hat er das von Dir gelernt? 
(Aber schenke ihm doch noch einen FF-Helm, falls er mal ganz klassisch auf die "Fr..." fällt...)


----------



## mäxx__ (1. August 2013)

hi Votec Tox

nee, von mir hat er das Springen so nicht gelernt - ich bin eher ein Hüpfer (wenn auch kein junger mehr)
Videos im IBC gucken und auf der BMX-Strecke den ein oder anderen Kicker springen, das ist sein Ding.

Am Sonnteag gehts zum Geisskopf zum Fahrtachniktraining und ja, dann leihen wir uns hoffentlich einen FF aus.


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (1. August 2013)

was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem blauen und dem orangenen bionicon system?


----------



## Votec Tox (1. August 2013)

Da meinst wohl die Farbe des Knopfes, also des Kunstoffteils am Lenker?
Früher orange, seit 2011 (?) blau, lediglich Design.
Nun soll es ja bald einen neuen schicken gefrästen Knopf in blau geben (Mopf 2014  )


----------



## Promontorium (1. August 2013)

Alter Falter, Florian läßt's aber ordentlich krachen. Das wird dann am Sonntag sehr ernüchternd werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (1. August 2013)

Hihihihihi bin auch 13 und fahr ein Edison(hab es aber erst seit 2 tage)


----------



## mäxx__ (2. August 2013)

@Promontorium


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (4. August 2013)

Ist der Dämpfer kaputt wenn er bei der Geometrie verstellung von uphill zu downhill nicht ganz einfährt?


----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2013)

DOWNHILLER68 schrieb:


> Ist der Dämpfer kaputt wenn er bei der Geometrie verstellung von uphill zu downhill nicht ganz einfährt?



Nein, so 2-3mm dürfen rausschauen, falls mehr, dann google mal bzw. schau mal auf der Bionicon Homepage bei den Serviceanleitungen, da gibts so eine Datei mit Fragen/Fehlern und deren Ursachen.


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (4. August 2013)

ok,
des sind auch nur so 2-3mm,
weil auf die bilder schaut immer garnix raus.


----------



## Mätz__ (4. August 2013)

Also wenn du drauf sitzt und in den Downhill willst, sollte er schon ganz einfahren. Wenn du absteigst und ohne den Lenker zu belasten nochmal auf den Knopf drückst, dann sollten 2-3 mm wieder ausfahren.
Alles andere würde ich als nicht ganz richtig auffassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindsch (5. August 2013)

Wenn du unsicher bist, mach mal ein Foto vom Adapter. Dann können wir dir hier schnell sagen, ob das normal ist oder nicht.

Faustregel: Wenn du den Knopf drückst, das Fahrrad in den Downhillmodus drückst, den Knopf loslässt und dann erst den Hinterbau wieder entlastest, sollte er ganz eingefahren sein und das auch bleiben. Ganz eingefahren heißt in diesem Fall, dass noch etwa ein Millimeter rausschaut. (Der Adapter sollte nach ein wenig Benutzung einen kleinen Dreckring haben, an der Stelle wo er ganz eingefahren ist) Wenn du dann den Knopf drückst sollte er noch 2 oder 3 mm rausfahren.


----------



## 4mate (5. August 2013)

Ab und an mal das System 'resetten' aka 'Luft sortieren'. 

So gehts:

System-Knopf drücken, Gabel ganz runterdrücken,
 nun Ventil in Uphill-Position der Gabel öffnen
Sattel belasten, Dämpfer-Adapter ganz einfahren 
_gleichzeitig_ Gabel 'herausziehen' in Downhill-Position
Ventil jetzt schließen
Luft ist nun 'sortiert'


----------



## robby (5. August 2013)

Bitte zurück zum Thema...


----------



## Lindsch (5. August 2013)

Um wenigstens ein wenig zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Dieses Bionicon Reed steht in Karlsfeld, München, und wartet auf einen neuen Besitzer. Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich so ein Teil zu zu legen, der hat hier die Chance seh günstig an ein nahezu Neues zu kommen.


----------



## dukestah (5. August 2013)

Sonntag Morgen Tour im Erzgebirge


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (7. August 2013)

Für was ist eigentlich diese Aufnahme beim Edison, also die vordere mit diesen Rastern?


----------



## robby (7. August 2013)

DOWNHILLER68 schrieb:


> Für was ist eigentlich diese Aufnahme beim Edison, also die vordere mit diesen Rastern?


Sorry, aber lass bitte die Fragerei! 
Der Thread hier ist nur für Fotos gedacht, schau Dir also *Seite 1* an,
dort steht worum es hier geht. Wenn Du Fragen zum System hast, dann nutze
bitte die *Suchfunktion* oder - falls diese Dir nicht weiterhilft - öffne ein 
neues Thema oder rufe direkt bei Bionicon an.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (8. August 2013)

ok :'(


----------



## bikerchris87 (19. August 2013)

Dieses WE in Teschien im Bikepark Peklák


Der King 








Der Seilzug der Schaltung war gerissen. Für umgerechnet 1,16 wurde er mir getauscht






Und da stehen die beiden nach dem Einsatz ohne gröbere Schäden


----------



## aufgehts (19. August 2013)

hi bikerchris87

fahre ebenfalls ein alva 180 air seit ca 1 jahr.
fazit,
der umstieg vom 140 am auf das 180 enduro von bionicon
hat sich allemal gelohnt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerchris87 (19. August 2013)

Das Gerät macht auch einen heiden Spaß und zieht immer alle blicke auf sich!


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2013)

Falls wer eine eigentlich ungefahrene, fast neue Kassette braucht....ich hätte eine (Fehlkauf, verkaufe sie aber als defekt, da noch nicht getestet!)....


----------



## mäxx__ (23. August 2013)

HALLELUJA - schöne Shaizze


----------



## robby (23. August 2013)

nomen est omen


----------



## bonzoo (23. August 2013)

Zum Glück haste keine XX1 Schaltung


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. August 2013)

wow, wie hast du das den geschafft?


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> wow, wie hast du das den geschafft?



haha,

Hang runter, danach sehr steiler, verblockter Gegenanstieg der nur mit hoher Trittfrequenz und kleinstem Gang (für mich!) fahrbar ist, hoch.

Bevor ich vom Hang unten in der Senke war, hatte ich den kleinsten Gang drin und kurbelte mich hoch.

Kurz bevor ich oben war, knallte es plötzlich....so als ob die Kassette verschlissen wäre und eine neue Kette montiert ist.

Da beides alt war, war ich skeptisch.....

Dann der Schock, siehe Bild 

Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk hinüber....das Schaltwerk war total verbogen und hatte an den Gelenken ca. 5mm Spiel 

Dank der letzten beiden intakten Ritzel konnte ich jedoch die Tour zu Ende fahren....


----------



## Votec Tox (23. August 2013)

Wie jetzt? Dank Deiner strammen Wadeln hast Du bergauf das Ritzel gesprengt 

Da laß mal die beiden Experten ran, welche Gestern auf Madrisa mein Bionicon genaustens inspiziert haben, zuwenig Salz war das Urteil


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Dank Deiner strammen Wadeln hast Du bergauf das Ritzel gesprengt



"Bauchumfang" war ausschlaggebend....Waden passen (noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. August 2013)

Nicht schlecht, Interessant das die Kette gehalten hat und stattdessen die Kasette aufgegeben hat.
Leichtbau Kasette ala xtr,xx?


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2013)

Die Kette war auch hinüber 
Titan-Kassette 11-36, schon meine 3. oder 4., bis auf einmal, wo ich mit dem Hinterrad an einem SpitzFelsen hängen blieb, kein Problem und top zufrieden...

Würde sie sofort wieder kaufen (wenn es sie noch wo gäbe  ).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. August 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Interessant das die Kette gehalten hat und stattdessen die Kasette aufgegeben hat.
> Leichtbau Kasette ala xtr,xx?


Ich habe vor Jahren bei ähnlicher Gelegenheit das kleine Kettenblatt um 90° abgewinkelt.


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2013)

Gwalt-Igel


----------



## Mr-Black123 (24. August 2013)

hey Jungs

ich habe vor schweren herzens mein bionicon golden willow 2013 model zu verkaufen ist ausgestattet mit dem framkit nr. 2 fall ihr da bescheid wisst und wen nich dann könnt ihr euch gern bei mir melden wen ihr intersse habt und natürlich ein guten Preisvorschlag!


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2013)

hi
kei nintere sseab erinters sante Sat zhas tdu ge schrieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (25. August 2013)

Ich muß es so sagen: Danke, daß dieses Deutsch auch andere nervt!


----------



## look kg 481 (25. August 2013)

alter kauf dich krasses Deutschbuch, hat mich auch gehilfz, kostet nur 20 geld


----------



## aufgehts (25. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi
> kei nintere sseab erinters sante Sat zhas tdu ge schrieb!


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2013)

Alva 170 ( im Alva 160 vorne ne 170er Kartusche  )


----------



## look kg 481 (1. September 2013)

Top, dann hast jetzt ja 150mm Federweg *wegduck*


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2013)

... nicht ganz unrecht


----------



## 4mate (1. September 2013)

Interessant ist der Sattelstützenschrumpfschlauch


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. September 2013)

Täuscht das? Oder ist die Gabel geputzt?


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Sattelstützenschrumpfschlauch



ist der originale Rase 



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Täuscht das? Oder ist die Gabel geputzt?



Sind getauschte Standrohre, er hat sie geputzt.
Keine Angst, jetzt sehen sie wieder gebraucht aus


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. September 2013)

Und was sind das für 170er Kartuschen? Bionicon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2013)

jow, vom SS FR


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2013)

und ist das jetzt bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen besser? Das FR hatte doch ein Luft Coil System oder?


----------



## sPiediNet (2. September 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> und ist das jetzt bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen besser? Das FR hatte doch ein Luft Coil System oder?


 
Dann bräuchte er auch das alte Casting. Ich denke es sind nur die Standrohre gewechselt.


----------



## damage0099 (2. September 2013)

Also:
- Was vorher ne Wurzel war, ist jetzt ne kleine Wurzel 
- Deutlich spürbarer Unterschied
- Casting ist mein altes/neues G2 geblieben
- Vorbau-Breite (= Abstand Standrohre) vom G1_normal_mit_Schnellspanner-Casting paßt nicht zum G2-Casting und auch nicht zum G1 vom SS FR
- Somit getauscht: Kartusche 170mm, Zugstufen-Dämpfer im 2. Standrohr, beide Standrohre, da diese 20mm länger sein müssen
- FR hat eine 170mm Luft-Coil-Cartusche (von der ich zugegebenermaßen positiv überrascht bin)

Einbauhöhe hat sich erhöht um ca. 30mm!!

Bergab sehr von Vorteil, trotzdem noch genug Druck aufm VR.
Verblockte Treppenstufen deutlich angenehmer zu fahren.

Vorderrad versetzen fordert Tribut: Ich muß schon wesentlich aktiver ziehen.
Vor allem, wenn das VR schon eine Stufe weiter unten ist und mein Körpergewicht die Kartusche in die Knie zwingt 

Dennoch: 1. Probefahrt => SUPERGEIL!


----------



## mäxx__ (11. September 2013)

Saalbach - Milka-Line - riderromontorium


----------



## Votec Tox (11. September 2013)

Schön! Ihr seit ja fleißig in den Bikeparks unterwegs!

Bei mir nur die Hausrunde:


----------



## mäxx__ (11. September 2013)

Der Junior (12 J.) auf mittlerweile "seinem" Bionicon Edison BC1.0 (von 2003) am Schattberg-West


----------



## Gpunkt (16. September 2013)

Danke an Ride-on-Chris für dieses schöne Foto beim Bionicon Klassentreffen im Vorarlberg





Gruß Günter


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. September 2013)

Gern geschehen  

War ne Kleinigkeit 

Deine Kamera hast ja du eingestellt und gefahren bist du ja auch selber. 

Draufdrücken war jetzt nicht so schwer 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (20. September 2013)

Ur-Edison und Jungspunt im Steilstück auf der Z-Line am Zwölferkogel


----------



## miriquidi-biker (22. September 2013)

Velilltrail Ischgl Anfang September:


----------



## Sackmann (22. September 2013)

@ damage und an alle generell:
Wenn ihr solche Umbaumaßnahmen macht, dann solltet ihr euch im Klaren darüber sein, dass ihr alle Gewährleistungsansprüche verliert. 
Ausserdem kann sowas sogar sogar extrem gefährlich sein. Das G2 Casting ist auf G2 Kartuschenlänge hin konstruiert und ausgelegt. 
Damage, du sagst ja selbst, dass die Gabel nun um etwa 30mm höher baut. Deine Standrohre sind aber eben nur um 20mm länger. Da muss man dann schon das Überlegen anfangen: Dies bedeutet nämlich, dass es nun sein kann, dass deine Standrohre nicht mehr komplett über die unteren Führungsbuchsen gehen oder unter Umständen bei schnellem und komplettem Ausfedern sogar aus den Führungsbuchsen herausspringen. Wenn sie sich dann auf den Führungsbuchsen verkanten, kann die Gabel nicht mehr einfedern und man kann übel stürzen. Seid euch bitte darüber bewusst, wenn ihr solche Sachen macht.


----------



## look kg 481 (22. September 2013)

sackmann schrieb:


> @ damage und an alle generell:
> Wenn ihr solche umbaumaßnahmen macht, dann solltet ihr euch im klaren darüber sein, dass ihr alle gewährleistungsansprüche verliert.
> Ausserdem kann sowas sogar sogar extrem gefährlich sein. Das g2 casting ist auf g2 kartuschenlänge hin konstruiert und ausgelegt.
> Damage, du sagst ja selbst, dass die gabel nun um etwa 30mm höher baut. Deine standrohre sind aber eben nur um 20mm länger. Da muss man dann schon das überlegen anfangen: Dies bedeutet nämlich, dass es nun sein kann, dass deine standrohre nicht mehr komplett über die unteren führungsbuchsen gehen oder unter umständen bei schnellem und komplettem ausfedern sogar aus den führungsbuchsen herausspringen. Wenn sie sich dann auf den führungsbuchsen verkanten, kann die gabel nicht mehr einfedern und man kann übel stürzen. Seid euch bitte darüber bewusst, wenn ihr solche sachen macht.



*>*klick*<*


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ damage und an alle generell:
> Wenn ihr solche Umbaumaßnahmen macht, dann solltet ihr euch im Klaren darüber sein, dass ihr alle Gewährleistungsansprüche verliert.



Hallo Sacki,
das ist mir klar.

Hab's natürlich nachgemessen, das paßt schon 

Und fährt sich super!
Ein richtig geiles Bike! Bin jetzt top zufrieden damit 

Ich sehne mich zwar nach dem Alva180, aber jetzt habe ich einen guten Kompromiß...


----------



## staubfresser (30. September 2013)

Die Sonne sprach bei uns dieses Wochenende französisch: herrliche Trails in den Vogesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (30. September 2013)

staubfresser schrieb:


> Die Sonne sprach bei uns dieses Wochenende französisch: herrliche Trails in den Vogesen!




...neid

und das alles ohne verkürzten Magura Dämpfer ...den bauen wir dann zusammen bei Mike ein ...Masstab nicht vergessen


----------



## staubfresser (30. September 2013)

... dafür mit «gechoppter» gabel 

ich nehm dann ne schublehre mit 

bin extrem gespannt ob ich dann mehr wie 14cm federweg rausholen kann und wie sich die gabel dann mit neuem innenleben fährt. unsere guides fuhren übrigens auf teneriffa das alva 180 und waren begeistert.


----------



## Gpunkt (7. Oktober 2013)

So mal wieder was vom Wochenende













Gruß Günter


----------



## dbf (7. Oktober 2013)

sieht gut aus,
und wie man sieht hat der Herr den neuen Magura dämpfer, hast auch die neue Gabel?

bitte um feedback; ist es ein großer unterschied?
Ist der Dämpferauch mit weniger sag sensiebel.
wie arbeitet das system bei vielen schnellenschlägen hintereinander...

bin am überlegen ob ich auch aufrüsten soll.
bräuchte bissal feedback vom forum die mit den neuen produkten schon ihre Erfahrung gemacht haben.

vielen dan im Vorraus


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Oktober 2013)

@_dbf_
Hast Du da schon geschaut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=655314
 @_G-Punkt_:
Tolle Bilder!


Und hier noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Feiertag letzten Donnerstag, verbracht in Klosters/Davos:

Trocken und sonnig auf den Bergen:






Im "Märchenwald" über Klosters:




(Und ja ich mag das nach heutigen Maßstäben hohe Tretlager vom Ironwood )

Mitunter recht rutschig... die abgefahrenen Reifen tatan ihr Übriges dazu


----------



## dbf (7. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Link


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2013)

Kannte ich auch noch nicht, den Link!

 @Votec Tox: Dein Dauergrinsen sieht nach viel viel Spaß aus!


----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @Votec Tox: Dein Dauergrinsen...



  DAS kanns Sie!!!
  @Gpunkt + VotecTox: Top Bilder


----------



## Gpunkt (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ein kleines Video vom Bikepark Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge, glaub man kann gut erkennen wie geil das neue Fahrwerk abgeht


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHGnedVI90I"]Downhill Ochsenkopf Bionicon - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Günter


----------



## robby (9. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut gefahren, Günter! 
BTW: Was ist das für ein genialer Song, mit dem Du das Video untermalt hast...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. Oktober 2013)

Hättste mal auf 'Info mehr anzeigen' geklickt...


----------



## robby (10. Oktober 2013)

Uups, übersehen, danke


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Oktober 2013)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, ein kleines Video vom Bikepark Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge, glaub man kann gut erkennen wie geil das neue Fahrwerk abgeht
> 
> 
> Downhill Ochsenkopf Bionicon - YouTube
> ...


 
Super geiles Video

Schade kann ich am Wochenende nicht an den Tegernsee kommen


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2013)

Super Jungs, ihr habt's drauf!!


----------



## Promontorium (10. Oktober 2013)

Am 28.09. in Saalbach bei irgendwo 22, 23°C, mit geliehenem Helm (inklusive nervtötend fummeligen Verschluß), ohne Goggle und mit der neuen "Ich-hab'-mein-persönliches-Schnäppchen-des-Jahres-hier-aus-dem-Bikemarkt-ergattert!" - SLX-Bremse. 
Es war so schön!!!


----------



## 4mate (10. Oktober 2013)

Schicke Koksline rund ums Bild gezogen! 
"I prefer Sarotti Edel Vollmilch" - gibts davon auch eine Line?!


----------



## Promontorium (10. Oktober 2013)

Koksline extra für Dich!

Biste die Sarotti ganz durchgefahren? Wow, Respekt, die ist nicht ohne, besonders der eine Sprung nach dem Wallride unten kurz vor'm Ziel! Geschafft?


----------



## 4mate (10. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich war das eine Frage!


----------



## Promontorium (10. Oktober 2013)

Ach so, stimmt. Naja, ist ja jetzt beantwortet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (11. Oktober 2013)

Kuhles pig ähm pic


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2013)

Heute gabs ein Mini Bionicontreffen am Albtrauf 
Drei Bionicons, aber nur zwei Fahrer rafften sich auf,
der Dritte - sein Nickname "Carbonstudent" blieb im Wagen sitzen   


Und wer ist nun dieser sportliche Fahrer im Nebel und bei +/- Null Grad?




 und er hat nix kaputt gemacht! Muß an meinem Schneckentempo liegen  man beachte den Schneeregen...



Da komm ich endlich angefahren:





Aber das eigentliche Thema des Treffens war:
Damage bringt mir HR versetzen im Trail bei 
Und es war einfach megaklasse! Mein Problem war, daß ich zwar eine ganz passable auf dem Parkplatz-HR-Versetzerin bin, es aber noch nie (!) auf einem Trail geschafft habe 
Und nun - Dank Damage - hat es ein paar Mal ganz vorsichtig mit mehreren Versetzern geklappt! Jetzt muß ich fleißig weiter üben.
Vielen, vielen Dank an Damage!


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2013)

Jaja, der Carbonstudent.....gestern in seiner WG wohl einen zuviel gebechert 
Weichei!!!
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht...du mußt aber deinen Post editieren:
Zum Schluß warst du richtig gut!
Die ein- oder andere Schlüsselstelle fährt lange nicht jede(r)!!
Ich kenne nicht viele, die das auf Anhieb packen! 
Bin sehr gespannt, was du mir das nächste mal zeigst 

(Zumal das mit deinem Gaul auch kein einfaches Unterfangen ist....richig "verspielt" ist was anderes   Respekt!!  )

LG Damage

PS: SO langsam waren wir garnicht 
PS_2: Carbonstudent war ausgeschlafen, als wir zurück waren


----------



## Promontorium (12. Oktober 2013)

Ist das demnach damage auf den Foddos?


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2013)

Den kenn ich net


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ist das demnach damage auf den Foddos?


Da hast das Bilderrätsel gelöst und bekommst nun soviele Waschmaschinen wie Du tragen kannst   

Und ich war zum Schluß einigermaßen gut, wegen des sehr guten Lehrers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (12. Oktober 2013)

Na dann mal her damit, meine hat tatsächlich letztens gesponnen!

Ist interessant, den Nicknames mal Gesichter zuordnen zu können!


----------



## Volker2273 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hurra, ein richtig schöner Tag zum Biken ...


----------



## Volker2273 (17. Oktober 2013)

Verkaufe mein ALVA 160 AIR Rahmengröße XL Ausstattung komplett Sram X9 - Lenkerumbau vom Ironwoord da wesendlich verwindungssteifer - auf Wunsch mit Sattelstütze - Bei Interesse einfach anrufen 0163 680 3333


----------



## Volker2273 (17. Oktober 2013)




----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2013)

Dafür gibts den Bikemarkt!


----------



## mäxx__ (17. Oktober 2013)

Am Sonntag malein bischen Fahrtechniktraining mit meinen Jungs auf den Hometrails geübt.
Laub, Nässe, Wurzeln, aufgeweichter Boden, Stufen, Trails - hat jede Menge Spass gemacht
Florian auf einer relativ steilen, da unterschiedliche Stufenhöhe und zugleich tricky Treppe



but he did it


----------



## Mätz__ (17. Oktober 2013)

Volker2273 schrieb:


> Verkaufe mein ALVA 160 AIR Rahmengröße XL Ausstattung komplett Sram X9 - Lenkerumbau vom Ironwoord da wesendlich verwindungssteifer - auf Wunsch mit Sattelstütze - Bei Interesse einfach anrufen 0163 680 3333



Tja Volker, tut mir leid dir das mitteilen zu müssen, aber du hast wohl die schlechteste Zeit erwischt, die man sich nur denken kann um dein schönes Rad zu verticken.
Bionicon hat gerade ausverkauf und du bekommst deine Kiste, nagelneu für 2040.

http://bionicon.com/news.html


----------



## Volker2273 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja danke für den Hinweis. Da ich ja schon ein neues Biorad bestellt habe, ist mein gutes ALVA 160 nun günstig abzugeben. Bei interesse einfach melden ...


----------



## slash-sash (20. Oktober 2013)

HiHi. Deshalb habe ich auch zugeschlagen. Alva 180 Coil.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich im Vergleich mit meinem Fanes anstellt. Eins von beiden wird auf jeden Fall wieder gehen müssen 
Auch, wenn das hier ne Bildergalerie ist, aber rein stellen brauche ich meins nun wirklich nicht. Kennt doch jeder das Design.
Daher würde ich den Spieß gerne mal umdrehen: 
Gibt's hier überhaupt jemand, der das fragwürdige Design in ein "normales" Design gewechselt hat. Ich weiß von einem schwarzen Alva. Mehr geänderte Designs sind mir bis jetzt hier im Forum nicht bekannt.
Wäre also schön, wenn jemand mal sein NICHT-TARNFARBEN-ALVA hier präsentieren würde


----------



## bergbieber (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier, hab aber schon länger n Supershuttle und seit neuestem n Alva.
Hier ma n paar Bilder vom Urlaub, leider nur im Stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. Oktober 2013)

Da im IBC Fotoalbum, ist es so einfacher


----------



## bergbieber (24. Oktober 2013)

War mein erster Beitrag, aber bin ja lernwillig


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2013)

sauber!!!!!


----------



## look kg 481 (24. Oktober 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> sauber!!!!!




gegen Deins sicher


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2013)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> gegen Deins sicher


----------



## MTBmarkoT (25. Oktober 2013)

endlich kann ich auch sagen ICH gehöre dazu


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ab in den Dreck damit!


----------



## N8worker (26. Oktober 2013)

Wollt Euch mein Shuttle nicht vorenthalten.
Ist Anfang 2012 direkt bei Bionicon gekauft worden.
Bis auf die Bremsen und den Reifen alles original.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. Oktober 2013)

So und das war der erste Einsatz.
Einen großen DANK an Robert, der uns fahrtechnisch einiges vorraus war uns aber stets motivierte es einfach laufen zu lassen.
By the Way URWALDSTEIG geht mächtig in die Beine viel zu viele HM
auf den Bilder von links nach rechts:
metzger82, smallnewlife, mtbmarkot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (30. Oktober 2013)

kürzlich in den vogesen.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/g3z7579jptlw3tn/MBtWBpQUiW


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

artgerecht bewegt! 
Das 180er....


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

So, mein Mix ist fertig, gestern abend kam der Hinterbau  :


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Oktober 2013)

Ein Ironshuttle mit gelben Füssen 
Bin gespannt ob Du die laengeren Kettenstreben merkst.


----------



## look kg 481 (1. November 2013)

COOLE Kombi Damage,

Bitte mehr Bilder und einen Fahrbericht!
Federweg hinten messen (!)
Vorn bitte das neueste Gabelzeug verbauen...(!!)

das muss ich bitte 2014 life erleben, nur wo (Frage in die Runde schmeiss) ... 

Vorarlberg bietet weiterer tolle Trails ....(!!!)


----------



## damage0099 (1. November 2013)

Danke  ,

finde auch: Das schwarze Casting und der schwarze Hinterbau harmonieren gut 

Gestern abend bin ich kurz ein paar Spots runter: Gefühlt fährt es sich nicht anders als vorher.
Werde heute ein paar enge Kehren testen, habe aber ein sehr gutes Gefühl 
 @LOOK: Die neuen Federelemente sind noch Wunschdenken  , ich spekuliere evt. mit einer 180er Kartusche aus nem alten Alva, da die 170 im SS bei Stufen sehr eintaucht.

Komischerweise die Kartusche im Alva deutlich weniger.
Selbe Stelle, selbe Fahrtechnik (  )....selber Luftdruck.

Aber das stört mich eigentlich nicht.

Ansonsten, wie erwähnt, ein klasse Bike 

Einzig die noch original Formula ORO sind ein Graus :wo-ist-der-kotz-smiley??: , die muß noch ersetzt werden (aber wohl erst nach dem Winter  ).

Falls es noch was erwähnenswertes zu berichten gibt, mache ich das 

LGCD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (1. November 2013)

Lang lebe das Supershuttle
Zeigt mal ein anderes Bike, das mit "fremd Prothesen" an den Start geht  ....habe ein Alva 180 Air am Hacken hängen zum aufbauen ....aber das SS bleibt meine grosse Liebeund die "liaison" mit dem Ironwood steht IHR gut

 @_LOOK_
gerne wieder im Vorarlberg ...ist eine nette Ecke


----------



## Promontorium (4. November 2013)

Irgendwie muß man seinen Kurzurlaub ja sinnvoll nutzen. Und so stand heute eine Mini-"BBS"-Tour auf dem Programm!


----------



## Resibiker (7. November 2013)

Rechtzeitig vor dem Verregnetem Langem Wochenende ist das Paket mit meinem Ironwood Framkit und Edison upgradekit angekommen
Und jetzt ist Mein Ironwood G2"s" fertig montiert.


----------



## sPiediNet (7. November 2013)

Nice ...dann hat sich deine Frau sicher zu früh auf das lange verregenete Wochenende gefreut


----------



## damage0099 (8. November 2013)

@Resibiker: Gib uns Action-Bilder


----------



## Gpunkt (11. November 2013)

schöner Herbsttag am Samstag, hoffe das noch ein paar schöne Tage gibt





Gruß Günter


----------



## Volker2273 (12. November 2013)

Sehr cooles Bild, Günter. Ich freue mich schon auf die Nachricht von Bionicon, wenn mein 180 Air losgeschickt wird


----------



## mäxx__ (12. November 2013)

Die letzte Herbstabfahrt mit "seinem Edison" - dann riß der Rahmen gleich an 3 Stellen


----------



## Daniel12 (22. November 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> kürzlich in den vogesen.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/g3z7579jptlw3tn/MBtWBpQUiW




ohhh, mein "altes" Bike! schön es mal wieder zu sehen! aumen:

und ja, richtige Umgebung dafür!


----------



## aufgehts (22. November 2013)

hey Daniel,

wie du siehst wirds auch vernünftig bewegt 
war dieses jahr regelmässig in den vogesen unterwegs.
hier tummelt sich unsre truppe,

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=930

ride on 
rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (30. November 2013)

Mein Alva 160...


----------



## stefan1067 (30. November 2013)

Wo?


----------



## damage0099 (30. November 2013)

na hier (ich bin so frei)


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ja sauber! Kann nicht Deins sein!


----------



## damage0099 (1. Dezember 2013)




----------



## bonzoo (1. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Farbe  Was für einen Schmutzfänger hast du hinten verbaut? MashGuard?


----------



## slimane- (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja ist der MarshGuard, vorne zusätzlich mit dem Stash.


----------



## freeride_bogl (14. Dezember 2013)

Servus!
Verkaufe mein Ironwood.

Preis: 1200 (verhandelbar)
Anschauen und Abholen in Salzburg möglich

Näheres:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/274561-bionicon-ironwood-l

bei Fragen bitte einfach bei mir melden


----------



## aufgehts (14. Dezember 2013)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3781/9354121914_aab8eb0d1a_b.jpg

Vinschgau im Juli ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alm-Ghandi (14. Dezember 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3781/9354121914_aab8eb0d1a_b.jpg
> 
> Vinschgau im Juli ....



Sehr schön


----------



## aufgehts (14. Dezember 2013)

Alm-Ghandi schrieb:


> Sehr schön



würde dir auch gefallen...


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Dezember 2013)

Dann mal wiedr aktuelle Bilder vom Samstag:

Bergauf ist im Winter irgendwie alles viel steiler... 
Also schieben, doch - nix da - das HR blockiert im Hinterbau (nur beim Schieben, nicht beim Fahren):








Also tragen, doch auch das Ironwood ist im Winter scheinbar noch schwerer geworden  







Dann aber, die Frisur sitzt und "Der Kaiser" hält 






Trails sind wir natürlich etliche gefahren, da aber auch gerutscht, soviele Blätter, Eis und Schnee, eine interessante Mischung...


----------



## Alm-Ghandi (29. Dezember 2013)

Alva 160




Fast fertig. Fehlt nur noch die hintere Bremsscheibe. Na ja, genau genommen fehlen noch der original B-Bone, ein Adapter für eine 203er Bremsscheibe und die Vorderbremse die letztendlich da ran soll. Die momentan verbaute R1 hab' ich vom Edison abgeschraubt.


----------



## aufgehts (29. Dezember 2013)

*Alm-Ghandi*  das ging aber fix und sieht auch ganz schick aus.
lenker und sattel ist doch auch vom edison übernommen ???
und,	 schon ne proberunde gedreht....


----------



## Alm-Ghandi (29. Dezember 2013)

@aufgehts Den Sattel hab' ich übernommen, die Sattelstütze ist neu. Das Alva hat leider einen anderen Sattelrohrdurchmesser als das Edison. Antrieb, Felgen und Speichen sind auch vom Edi, die Naben musste ich wegen der anderen Achsen tauschen. Bei der Gelegenheit sind die Alu-Speichennippel auch gleich rausgeflogen. Der Lenker ist Teil des Rahmenkits und ist dementsprechend neu. Die Ergon-Griffe habe ich übernommen.

Eine richtige Probefahrt konnte ich noch keine machen. Mit nur einer Bremse wäre das auch fahrlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (8. Januar 2014)

Winterlager auf dem roten Teppich


----------



## TheBlues (8. Januar 2014)

aaah...diese gabel würd sich mit schwarzem casting auch an meinem bike recht gut machen


----------



## Mentor (9. Januar 2014)

Wird Zeit das es wieder Frühling wird....Solange mal was von Frau Mentor aus dem letzten Sommer ;-) 2013 war für uns etwas bikefreier da wir unseren Welpen nur mit Anhänger transportieren konnten. S Frauchen hat aber diesen Transport Gott sei Dank übernommen. Somit blieb mir das nicht zu verachtende Zusatzgewicht erspart. Mir grauts aber jetzt schon vor dem Tag an dem Madame dann wieder ohne Anhänger fährt..... da komm ich dann nimmer mit - des is sicher.


----------



## souldriver (10. Januar 2014)

*Supershuttle FR XX1*











Gewicht: 14,07 kg. Probefahrt steht noch aus.

Was noch fehlt:

Bremsleitungen kürzen
Endlich vorne den Fat Albert installieren, der seit einem halben Jahr hier rumliegt
Der neue Bionicon-Knopf?
Wie habt ihr eigentlich den Knopf auf dem Lenker untergebracht? Ich weiß noch nicht so recht ob links oder rechts, direkt neben dem Griff oder nicht …


----------



## slimane- (10. Januar 2014)

Sehr geiles SS!

Kannst du die Forca empfehlen?


----------



## souldriver (10. Januar 2014)

slimane- schrieb:


> Sehr geiles SS!
> 
> Kannst du die Forca empfehlen?


Danke!

Ich hab die Forca noch nicht so lange. Die Gravity Dropper war einfach durch und die Alternativen für den Sattelstützendurchmesser 30,0 halten sich ja in Grenzen.
Am Anfang war es schwierig, aber jetzt hab ich mit ordentlich Brunox nachgeholfen und sie funktioniert. Die drei Positionen empfinde ich als Verbesserung. Allerdings kenne ich keine der üblichen anderen Modelle und daher fehlt der Vergleich.

Ach ja, der Gummiüberzug (Zubehör) ist völliger Schrott. Wenn man den montiert, fährt die Stütze nur mit äußerster Mühe ganz ein. Gleich wieder abgebaut.


----------



## Volker2273 (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *Bionicon Green Village in Rahmengröße S* für meinen Junior (9 Jahre).
ggf. nehme ich auch erst einmal nur den Rahemn wenn jemand einen zu verkaufen hätte.  

Gruß Volker


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo, am Wochenende in Bad Wildbad bei super Wetter im Januar. Gruß Günter


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2014)

Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)

Am Omaha Beach!


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mal ehrlich: Sieht's dreckig nicht wesentlich besser aus?


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)

...herrlich!


----------



## VAN HALEN (23. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich aber mithalten :


----------



## dukestah (23. Januar 2014)

Hans Dampf in der Slick Version


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (23. Januar 2014)




----------



## VAN HALEN (25. Januar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> Hans Dampf in der Slick Version



so isses


----------



## hamsteralex (31. Januar 2014)

So...jetzt mal meinen Oldtimer...2008er Golden Willow mit DIY-1x10 Schaltung!

So taugt mir das Radl!


----------



## Volker2273 (2. Februar 2014)

Super Bike ... Danke Bionicon


----------



## Volker2273 (2. Februar 2014)

Hier an der Bergstraße (Melibokus) fahren schon ein paar Bioräder rum ... und es werden mehr und mehr ....


----------



## panino (2. Februar 2014)

Die Bikes wollten mal wieder raus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (2. Februar 2014)

*Gpunkt beim Wintersport*


----------



## Hajo310 (3. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTBmarkoT (5. Februar 2014)

Ein freundlicher Wanderer fotografierte uns, nach kurzem Plausch, beim HERBSTWINTERRIDE..
Es geht auch miteinander!!! RESPEKT EACH OTHER


----------



## dukestah (6. Februar 2014)

ich war echt froh als die harlekinzeit bei den snowboardern durch war, jetzt ziehen die biker nach


----------



## Hajo310 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## mäxx__ (6. Februar 2014)

@
*MTBmarkoT*
Seid ihr aufm Weg zum Faschingszug?










der MUSSTE einfach sein, bei der Klamotte - aber Hauptsache ihr habt Spass beim radeln


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2014)

?


----------



## Hajo310 (6. Februar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271587 ?


Rock shox reverb


----------



## MTBmarkoT (6. Februar 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> der MUSSTE einfach sein, bei der Klamotte - aber Hauptsache ihr habt Spass beim radeln



wir haben auf JEDEN unseren Spass! Schließlich haben wir ne schicke DH Strecke vor der Tür


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Februar 2014)

das ist ja genial, wenn ihr direkt eine DH-Strecke euer "Eigen" nennen dürft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (22. Februar 2014)

schönes Wetter heute, ich glaube der Winter fällt dieses Jahr aus





Gruß Günter


----------



## pam-tho (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal mein Alva 160 Air vorstellen.
Dies ist mein 3 Bionicon ( Edison LTD, Edison 2008)
Bei der Ausstattung habe ich voll auf Sram XO gesetzt ( bis auf Kette und Ritzel)
Also hier meine  Ausstattung:
Alva 160 Air in Grösse L
Sram XO Kurbel 2 fach 39/26
Sram XO Umwerfer LDM S3 2 fach
Sram XO Schaltwerk Type 2 medium
Sram XO Trigger 2/10
Sram XO Trail Bremse 180/180
XT Kette
XT Ritzel 11/36
KS Lev 125 mm Absenkung vom Lenker , 30,9 Durchmesser
Ergon Pro Sattel
ODI Griffe
Hope Nabe hinten und Tune Nabe vorn
ZTR Flow Felgen mit Milch
Conti Moutain King 2,4 Protection
Crank Brother Pedale
Und das Beste zum Schluss die neuen Federelemente !!!!!
Das macht alles zusammen Fahrbereit 13,7 KG

Gruß an alle Bioniconesen


Thomas


----------



## dukestah (26. Februar 2014)

schöner aufbau und interessantes gewicht, viel spaß mit dem bike


----------



## pam-tho (26. Februar 2014)

Danke dukestah
Ist auch ein geiles Bike.
Beim Gewicht geht bestimmt noch etwas nach unten. Unter 13 Kg mit anderem Sattel und (was Blödsinn wäre) andere Sattelstuetze und etwas andere Bwreifung


----------



## dukestah (26. Februar 2014)

ich finde das gewicht schon echt super, mein 180'er mit mavic 729 felgen, maxxis ardent 2.4 mit maxxis dh schläuchen, ks dropzone und hammerschmidt ist bei 16,5 kg


----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2014)

Andere Reifen?? MKII ist schon das unterste Limit, dann kannst ja gleich den RacingRalph aufziehen


----------



## pam-tho (26. Februar 2014)

Das Stimmt natürlich mit dem Reifen. Das Gewicht ist schon super. Racing Ralph ist eine Überlegung würdig.


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Februar 2014)

Alva in sauber! Sieht ja richtig gut aus!


----------



## pam-tho (26. Februar 2014)

Ja Ja 
War gleich nach dem zusammenbau. Jetzt sieht das Alva anders aus.
Aber schön das euch das Bike gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2014)

pam-tho schrieb:


> Das Stimmt natürlich mit dem Reifen. Das Gewicht ist schon super. Racing Ralph ist eine Überlegung würdig.



Racing Ralph.... *brrrr* *schüttel* , ok, auf nem leicht schwuchteligen HT vielleicht 



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Alva in sauber! Sieht ja richtig gut aus!


Tja....hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander


----------



## pam-tho (26. Februar 2014)

Natürlich kommen keine Racing Ralph auf mein Alva.


----------



## bonzoo (26. Februar 2014)

@pam-tho Kannst du bitte ein Foto vom Hinterbau machen? Mich interessiert, wie viel Platz du noch hast. Möchte den MK II ebenfalls hinten fahren oder hat hier jemand eine Alternative, die bergauf auf Asphalt/Schotter nicht zu sehr "bremst"?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (26. Februar 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> @pam-tho Kannst du bitte ein Foto vom Hinterbau machen? Mich interessiert, wie viel Platz du noch hast. Möchte den MK II ebenfalls hinten fahren oder hat hier jemand eine Alternative, die bergauf auf Asphalt/Schotter nicht zu sehr "bremst"?


ich empfehle einen LIFT


----------



## dukestah (26. Februar 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> ich empfehle einen LIFT


dann braucht man ja eigentlich keine geometrieverstellung mehr


----------



## pam-tho (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo bonzoo
Hab gerade nachgemessen an der Kettenstrebe sind es so ca. 7 mm  und an der Sitzstrebe ca. 15 mm abstand.
Hoffe die damit geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> oder hat hier jemand eine Alternative, die bergauf auf Asphalt/Schotter nicht zu sehr "bremst"?



ich predige schon lange... ONZA IBEX DH 2.4 120tpi


----------



## Hajo310 (5. März 2014)




----------



## Hajo310 (6. März 2014)




----------



## Resibiker (6. März 2014)

Winter Biken in LuxemburgOhne 2m regelung


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2014)

Endlich mal ein paar "benutzte" Räder


----------



## pam-tho (7. März 2014)

Jup ein Edison mit den neuen Dämpfer und Gabel. Bist zufrieden damit?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. März 2014)

pam-tho schrieb:


> Jup ein Edison mit den neuen Dämpfer und Gabel. Bist zufrieden damit?


das würde ich auch gerne wissen, wobei ich mit meinem Edison in G2 zufrieden bin. 
Okay der Dämpfer ist schon so eine Einstelldilema, aber irgendwann hat man sein Setup.


----------



## Resibiker (7. März 2014)

Mit Meinem Edison "2.0"  bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Ich hatte ja schon von G1 auf G2 aufgerüsted dann im Herbst den G2s complettupgrade durchgeführt
Für mein empfinden ist der unterschied von G2 auf G2s grösser als von G1 auf G2.
Die Druckstufen Einstellung ist Viel effektiver von "beinhart bis alles wegbügeln" Ich hatte immer das gefühl dass viel pedal energie in der G2 Gabel und im Fusion Dämpfer verpuft
Das Fühlt sich jetz besser an und ich spiel auch nicht mehr so viel an den einstellungen wärend einer Tour rum.


----------



## Hajo310 (9. März 2014)

Die Sonne ausnutzen!


----------



## panino (9. März 2014)

Der Weg ist viel zu breit für dieses Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pam-tho (9. März 2014)

Der Weg zu breit und die Klamotten zu dick.  Wie Kalt  war es denn


----------



## Gpunkt (9. März 2014)

Heute mit Oldie Paul ne Tour  gefahren, super Typ hat mich sehr beeindruckt freu mich auf das Treffen da ist er auch dabei


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Ich hab' mal 'ne Frage zum Versand eines Bionicons: Verkaufe gerade mein Supershuttle hier im Bikemarkt und habe auch den Versand angeboten. Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, wie ich den Lenker quer bekomme. Gibt's da eine Trick oder hilft nur abschrauben?  
Gerne auch per PN, damit's 'ne Galerie bleibt. Wäre für Tips sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## pam-tho (10. März 2014)

Da hilft nur abschrauben einpacken und am Rahmen befestigen.


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Bionicon sollte die Option anbieten, gebrauchte Räder in Zahlung zu nehmen!


----------



## damage0099 (10. März 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bionicon sollte die Option anbieten, gebrauchte Räder in Zahlung zu nehmen!


Ich nehme an, das ist sarkastisch gemeint


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Wieso? Natürlich nur bei Neukauf eines Bikes! 
Rad dann in deren ebay-shop bzw. auf der HP oder im Headquarter anbieten! Macht doch im Grunde jeder Autoverkäufer so!


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Doppelpost!


----------



## damage0099 (10. März 2014)

Ok, OT hier, aber dennoch:
- Die Gebraucht-Bikes müssen von Bionicon geprüft und überholt werden
- Sie müssen wohl Garantie / Gewährleistung geben
=> Nur Ärger und Arbeit damit, und kosten darf es auch nichts...

An deren Stelle würde ich das nie und nimmer machen.
Du holst dir dort ein zusammengekarrtes Modell und beschwerst dich nachher, obwohl keiner weiß, was man mit der Kiste alles ge- / übertrieben hat.


Da ist keinem geholfen.

Meine Meinung.
Bike-Händler ok, wenn sie mehrere Bike-Marken haben, daß man ne alte Kiste für 2-300 € anrechnet....

Aber so: Ne-Ne-Ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (10. März 2014)

Klar, wer stellt sich als HERSTELLER seine "ollen" Räder in den Laden?
@damage:WORD

und weil Gallerie und so...




mein gutes, altes Supershuttle: PRIVAT verkauft Dez. 2012


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Sehe ich anders!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. März 2014)

Mit gebrauchten Rädern lässt sich kein Geld verdienen, denke ich.

Insofern halte ich dies auch für unrealistisch.


----------



## dukestah (10. März 2014)

jepp, siehe http://www.ebay.de/itm/301108957649?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Ich hab' doch geschrieben, daß das nur bei Neukauf eines Bikes gelten kann. 
Und mit gebrauchten Rädern läßt sich genau soviel Geld verdienen, wie es in anderen Größenverhältnissen im KFZ-Gewerbe auch geht.
Ist ja kein Muß, daß es in Zahlung genommen wird, aber wenn es nach Prüfung und Kalkulation evtl. unmittelbar anfallender Reparaturarbeiten plus Kalkulation der im Rahmen der Gewährleistung evtl. anfallenden Reparaturkosten einen Preis gibt, den der Kunde (der ja jetzt was Neues mitnimmt) akzeptiert - so what? Daß er bei Privatverkauf natürlich mehr bekäme, steht außer Frage, drum schrub ich ja "akzeptiert", eh klar!
Klappt im Automobilbereich, geht garantiert auch hier irgendwie. Nix ist unmöglich!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> ... wenn es nach Prüfung und Kalkulation evtl. unmittelbar anfallender Reparaturarbeiten plus Kalkulation der im Rahmen der Gewährleistung evtl. anfallenden Reparaturkosten einen Preis gibt, den der Kunde (der ja jetzt was Neues mitnimmt) akzeptiert - so what?


Da liegt der Hund begraben. Die Gewährleistung des Händlers für ein Produkt, dessen Vorgeschichte der Händler nur bedingt kennt. Der Käufer gibt das Bike nach vier Wochen zurück, weil etwas seiner Meinung nach nicht in Ordnung ist. Welche Handhabe hat jetzt der Händler? Der lässt schön die Finger davon.
Im Kundenauftrag verkaufen - OK - aber mehr geht wohl kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Beim Auto kennst Du in der Regel auch nicht die Vorgeschichte, wenn's nicht grad ein Stammkunde ist, den man einschätzen kann.
Die Bedingungen müßten natürlich juristisch geklärt sein, dennoch denke ich: möglich wäre es irgendwie!


----------



## slowbeat (10. März 2014)

Was würdest Du denn dann noch für einen Preis erwarten wenn der Hersteller das Rad zurücknimmt?
Selbst wenn es das gäbe wär es ein Bruchteil des Preises den Du gerade aufrufst.
Hab mich mal mit dem örtlichen R&M-Händler unterhalten, der nimmt oft gebrauchte Räder in Zahlung und gibt dabei so viel Rabatt, dass die Marge fast aufgefressen wird. Verdient wird dann eher an Zubehör und Wartung, die Gebrauchträder bringen keinen Gewinn und verbrauchen Platz im Laden.

Ausserdem sind die derzeitigen Bioniconpreise ganz offensichtlich sehr straff kalkuliert, irgendwie muss die Firma auch Gewinn abwerfen. Das ist ja keine charitative Einrichtung. Dafür war die Beratung die ich per Mail bekam wirklich klasse, das muss ich mal hervorheben.

Zur Eingangsfrage: Auch Bionicon versendet die Räder mit demontiertem und am Rahmen befestigeten Lenker. Vier Schräubchen lösen und gut is.


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2014)

Daß der Preis nur ein Bruchteil wäre, ist ja kar. Dafür gibt's Gründe, die schon genannt wurden. Ist ja auch nur eine Option, wenn man sein Bionicon nicht wegbekommt *und* ein neues Bionicon kauft. Ich rede natürlich nicht von Fremdfabrikaten, die in Zahlung genommen werden sollen!
Könnte auch nur auf nicht-reduzierte Räder beschränkt sein und und und...!

Zur Eingangsfrage: Danke für die Info!


----------



## Hajo310 (12. März 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich halte das für unrealistisch.

Ein Rad ist nun mal kein Kfz und somit lassen sich die Gegebenheiten nur bedingt vergleichen.

Als Hersteller hätte ich eher ein Interesse daran, die neuen Räder dem Kunden zu verkaufen.

Der Grund liegt einfach darin, dass der Hersteller drauf angewiesen ist, Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Promontorium (12. März 2014)

Wie der Autohändler eben auch, der das ja auch macht, gerade um einen Neuwagen loszuwerden!
Klar; 1:1 umzusetzen ist das nicht, aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen: die Menschheit hat schon andere Sache geschafft, irgendwie würde das (und nicht mal zum Nachteil des Herstellers/Händlers) gehen!


----------



## dukestah (12. März 2014)

es ist halt auch eine psychologische komponente, wenn ich noch paar euro für meinen alten gaul bekomme, fällt mir die anschaffung eines neuen auch leichter. auch wenn es sicherlich da moralische bedenken gibt aber viele händler verkaufen rückkauffahrräder in andere länder oder zerlegen die bikes als ersatzteilquelle. damit umgeht man die gesamte gewährleistungssache und erfreut den einen oder anderen biker der ein ersatzteil sucht, welches schon seit geraumer zeit nicht mehr erhältlich ist (26" laufräder in ein paar jahren vielleicht  )


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2014)

Oder den alten Bock als 2.-Bike behalten....bin ich froh, daß ich 2 habe....mein Alva steht momentan mal wieder ohne Hinterbau da 
Es lebe der geile Bionicon-Support!!


----------



## Hajo310 (12. März 2014)

Ja und nein.

Vorstellbar ist meines Erachtens, dass man eine Käufergruppe für sich gewinnen kann, die weniger finanzielle Mittel für ein Qualitätsprodukt aufwenden kann oder will.


----------



## sPiediNet (12. März 2014)

genug OT jetzt!
Es ist schon schwierig genug mit neuen Bikes Geld zu verdienen ...geschweige denn mit gebrauchten


----------



## Votec Tox (12. März 2014)

Postet doch mal wieder Bilder - ist eine Galerie, kein Gebrauchtwagenforum 
Und passend zum Thema *Bionicon- T-Shirts* 







Und diese Woche war ich jeden Abend mit dem Ironwood fahren:
sonnig, die Trails staubtrocken, keine Mücken und noch keine Zecken am Bodensee, einfach perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (13. März 2014)

Am 30.

 12.2013...


----------



## bolg (14. März 2014)

Erste Tour des Jahres an Neujahr (deshalb der verkniffene Gesichtsausdruck - hat aber keiner bemerkt, der Wald war wie leergefegt und ich der einzige Mensch weit und breit).


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2014)

mit Hörnchen??


----------



## mäxx__ (14. März 2014)

DAS dachte ich auch gerade....



Aber, wenn er das Bike auschliesslich nur für knackige Uphilltouren gebraucht, why not?


----------



## bonzoo (14. März 2014)

Evtl. fährt es sich mit denen bequemer bergauf? Ich empfinde - wie von  @slash-sash auch beschrieben - die Front bei meinem Alva 160 etwas zu tief.


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2014)

Also ich wäre mit den Hörnchen schon 32498324098324983240 mal hängengeblieben und gestürzt, das ist sicher.
Kommt immer drauf an, wo man was fährt.
Wenn es ihm so paßt, warum nicht.
Jedem das seine 

Die Front an meinem 160er Alva war mir auch zu tief, muß ich zugeben.
Hat natürlich was, keine Frage!
Mit meiner 170er Kartusche und dem G2-Casting kam ich deutlich höher, so daß ich nun einen fast-flatbar habe (777 Spank ).

Mit einem höheren Rise kann man schon was machen.
Mein SS habe ich mittlerweile auch erhöht 

Die Bikes sind schon super flexibel


----------



## bonzoo (14. März 2014)

Hast ja Recht  Lenker mit mehr Rise muss her...


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2014)

Beachte aber, daß wenn du nen "breiteren" Lenker kaufst, daß er mit mehr Rise nicht unbedingt mehr bringt, weil du die Arme weiter auseinander hast und somit wieder weiter nach vorne / unten kommst 

Ist alles Geschmacksache...ich mag höhere Fronten irgendwie lieber....Überschlagsgefühle erhöhen sich deshalb nicht.


----------



## dukestah (14. März 2014)

ich fahr auch mit hörnchen am alva aber nicht ganz so lange (ergon gs2, natürlich in grün  ) funktioniert super und hängen geblieben bin ich bis jetzt damit erst ein einziges mal aber das wäre ohne hörnchen auch passiert, der halbe lenker stecke quais im busch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (14. März 2014)

habe heute auch Hörnchen gesehen... oder von was sprecht ihr?


----------



## bolg (14. März 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> habe heute auch Hörnchen gesehen... oder von was sprecht ihr?
> Anhang anzeigen 279110



Die auf dem Foto stecken bei mir nicht am Lenker, würden sich aber sicher kuschelig greifen!
Ja, ich fahre mit Hörnchen. Seit meinem ersten Mountainbike im Jahre des Herrn 1986 sind sie für mich eine willkommene Möglichkeit, meine Handgelenke vor dem einschlafen zu bewahren (ein latentes Karpaltunnelsyndrom). Und was das einhaken in Ästen angeht: Abgesehen von den unfreiwilligen Kurswechseln, wenn ich vom rechten Pfad abkam, ist es mir halt noch nicht passiert. Die Abstecher neben die Strecke wären ohne Hörnchen auch nicht besser geworden.


----------



## Hajo310 (15. März 2014)

Brocken-rocken bei heftigem Gegenwind und minus zwei Grad. Ohne Geometrieverstellung kaum noch denkbar!


----------



## Hajo310 (15. März 2014)

Leider hatte ich nur defekte Sommerhandschuhe dabei und nun kribbeln die Hände noch etwas.


----------



## Hajo310 (15. März 2014)

...mehr geht nicht!


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich nur defekte Sommerhandschuhe dabei und nun kribbeln die Hände noch etwas.
> Anhang anzeigen 279413


Man kann das Kribbeln förmlich sehen (oder was meinst du)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (15. März 2014)

Die Farbe war nicht mehr so schön und vor allem ungleichmäßig. Da muss man etwas aufpassen, davon kann man sehr lange etwas haben.


----------



## slowbeat (15. März 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Die Farbe war nicht mehr so schön und vor allem ungleichmäßig. Da muss man etwas aufpassen, davon kann man sehr lange etwas haben.


Die Farbe ist nicht so wichtig, es gibt ein paar Phasen vor dem Erfrieren der Hände.
Erst wird es ungemütlich kalt, dann werden die Hände beinahe gefühllos und bevor irgendwas erfriert schmerzen die Hände so unglaublich, dass Dir die Tränen in die Augen steigen. 
Die dritte Ausprägung kenne ich vom Moppedfahren bei unter -15°C, eine Art wellenförmiger Schmerz der sich über die gesamte Hand verteilt, als ob jemand langsam mit dem Nudelholz mit ordentlich Druck immer vor und zurück drüberrollt. In Wohnräumen fühlt sich das dann wie ne Verbrennung an und man muss erstmal mit kaltem Leitungswasser anfangen aufzutauen...

Geschadet hats nie.


----------



## Promontorium (15. März 2014)

Sieht nach M.Raynaud aus!


----------



## TheBlues (16. März 2014)




----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)




----------



## Hajo310 (17. März 2014)




----------



## bergbieber (17. März 2014)




----------



## TheBlues (20. März 2014)

was für ein wetter


----------



## ZerOR3H (22. März 2014)

Mal Forum würdige Bilder geschossen, Ride bei dem Wetter ein Hochgenuss.


----------



## bolg (23. März 2014)

ZerO...usw - die Bilder verbreiten eine nette Feierabendstimmung, aber das ist genial: 
Es kann zu leichten Verzögerungen beim Anzeigen der Nachricht kommen,
da diese mit einer Taschenlampe ins offene Ende eines Glasfaserkabels gemorst wurde.

Hab mich mit meinen Kindern schlapp gelacht - wir konnten uns das so bildlich vorstellen, wie du die ganze Tour ein Glasfaserkabel hinter dir her zerrst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (23. März 2014)

Letzte Woche Freitag


 

Und vorhin: Kontrastprogramm mit ca 15 Grad unterschied!


----------



## VAN HALEN (23. März 2014)

Nein, das Bike steht nicht im Aquarium.


----------



## bonzoo (23. März 2014)

Das B-Works ist der Knaller


----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. März 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Freitag
> Anhang anzeigen 281063
> 
> Und vorhin: Kontrastprogramm mit ca 15 Grad unterschied!
> ...



die Hörnchen sind aber extrem GRENZWERTIG


----------



## bonzoo (23. März 2014)

Wenn's bequem ist... Wieso nicht?


----------



## 4mate (23. März 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> die Hörnchen sind aber extrem GRENZWERTIG


Nein. Diese Art des Denkens ist mehr als extrem grenzwertig


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Das B-Works ist der Knaller


Genau! Und dann noch das Posthorn! 
Mußt Du, um an die Trinkflasche zu kommen, den Dämpfer ausbauen  
(habs schon kapiert - seitlich - Späßle gmacht)


----------



## pam-tho (23. März 2014)

Voten der wa Gut.  Könnt ihr wenn Fotos eingestellt werden den Ort mit angeben. DAS wäre super nett  Danke


----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. März 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein. Diese Art des Denkens ist mehr als extrem grenzwertig



Das "denke" ich nicht... denn Geschmack ist ja bekanntlich nicht bei ALLEN gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (23. März 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> die Hörnchen sind aber extrem GRENZWERTIG



Dann fahre ich mit den Dingern offensichtlich im Grenzbereich  - das habe ich die ganzen Jahre nicht bemerkt!! COOL


----------



## bolg (23. März 2014)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 281112
> 
> 
> Nein, das Bike steht nicht im Aquarium.



Da treibt sich also die Post wieder mal rum!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Das "denke" ich nicht... denn Geschmack ist ja bekanntlich nicht bei ALLEN gleich


Natürlich. Aber wenn man das Steilstück bei den Hörnern packen will, sind Hörnchen optimal!


----------



## ZerOR3H (23. März 2014)

Hey, danke blog.

Nee schleif keines hinter mir her, aber zuhause hab ich eines aus der Wand schauen. Ist immer fizelig mit der Lupe und der Funzel das Käbelchen zu treffen. 

Für Touren sind Hörnchen gar nicht so schlecht,
Adaptive währen cool, die man zum bergabfahren einfach abnehmen könnte.


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2014)

....mal wieder bischen Äktschn....
Biker kenn ich nicht, sah ihn zufällig beim wandern, und da er ein Bionicon fuhr, filmte ich es:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3qr6twlcpex1zm0/Mein Film.wmv


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich konntest du dich bei den Schultern des Bikers und der Lenkerbreite 

nur durch einen beherzten Sprung in die Büsche in Sicherheit bringen. 

Nur gut, dass es in den Büschen gleichzeitig so eine geschickte Position zum Filmen gab 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Du Paparazzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2014)

Genau...als die fette Sau auf mich zurollte, kriegte ich es schon mit der Angst zu tun....geb ich zu!
Ich frag mich nur, was der eine an der Kurve wohl gemacht hätte, wenn er die Kurve nicht gekriegt hätte


----------



## bubutz2000 (24. März 2014)

Kann man das auch schneller ablaufen lassen?


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2014)

das ist schon schneller


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. März 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Kann man das auch schneller ablaufen lassen?



Habe mich auch gefragt, warum er so lahmes Stolperbiken auch noch in Zeitlupe filmt  Duckundwech

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTBmarkoT (24. März 2014)

nice... Schade dass das gefilmte Gelände nicht so steil rüberkommt wie es eigentlich ist. Aber alles sehr schön gelöst.


----------



## Hajo310 (24. März 2014)

Moinsen!

Ich suche einen Trailscoutsattel, hat zufällig jemand so einen gut erhaltenen noch zur Hand?

Gegen Bezahlung versteht sich.


----------



## VAN HALEN (24. März 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Genau! Und dann noch das Posthorn!
> Mußt Du, um an die Trinkflasche zu kommen, den Dämpfer ausbauen
> (habs schon kapiert - seitlich - Späßle gmacht)



  Votec, extra für dich:



 


Da ist schon noch ausreichend Platz zwischen Dämpfer und Flasche.
Kommt auf dem Bild durch den Seetang im Hintergrund nicht so rüber.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. März 2014)

Bergzustellung, hihi 
Klasse


----------



## Votec Tox (24. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3qr6twlcpex1zm0/Mein Film.wmv


Klasse 
Einmal natürlich die Fahrtechnik  aber auch richtig schön gefilmt!


----------



## bolg (24. März 2014)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Votec, extra für dich:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 281356
> 
> ...



Wenn das gelbe Reed die Bergzustellung ist, was wäre dann das grüne Alva?
Der Berg-Shrek vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (28. März 2014)

[QUOTE="pam-tho, post: 11842400, member: 295203" ..... Könnt ihr wenn Fotos eingestellt werden den Ort mit angeben. DAS wäre super nett  Danke[/QUOTE]

Das erste Foto war an der Bildeiche oberhalb von Oberkirch, das zweite am Pionierstein bei Diersburg.


----------



## Volker2273 (28. März 2014)

Guden ich habe mal ne Frage . Kann man bei dem Bionicon Edison EVO eine Rock Shox Boxxer einbauen und eine Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer


----------



## Hajo310 (29. März 2014)

...


----------



## Hajo310 (29. März 2014)

Was für ein herrlicher Tag! 
Anhang anzeigen 282332


----------



## Hajo310 (30. März 2014)




----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2014)

Letzten Samstag in Davos:
Flowride 2014
Das bedeutet um 6 Uhr früh mit den Bergbahnen rauf zum Weissfluhgipfel auf 2883m Höhe und dann die frisch gewalzte schwarze Skipiste nach Küblis runter, also 1700 hm auf 12 km verteilt 

Da ich mehrere Tage dort zum Skifahren war, hatte ich nur das 4x-Hardtail dabei und mein schönes Ironwood zu Hause gelassen.
Aber ein Kumpel von mir kam extra zum Flowride mit seinem Supershuttle nach Davos, den habe ich dann für die Galerie photographiert:

Sein Bionicon auf dem Gipfel:






Das Supershuttle in Aktion:






Und an einem der Steilhänge:





Und ich als "Space-Girl" 






Ab Küblis kommen dann alle in den "Sonderzug" nach Davos, man beachte die zwei Alvas im Vordergrund:
(Jemand aus dem Forum?)







Falls Ihr noch mehr Bilder sehen wollt, habe die Bionicon fremden Bilder hier gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-mit-ihren-bikes-im-einsatz.428939/page-155
Beitrag 3867


----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2014)




----------



## Votec Tox (7. April 2014)

Heute nach Feierabend gabs eine kleine Runde auf den Hausberg mit meinem Bionicon-Flummi  







Bionicons wo man hinschaut, "fliegen" äh hüpfen quer durchs Bild oder stehen einfach rum 






Es macht einfach Laune, das fluffige "Eisenholz":






Und der Sommer ist im Anmarsch - oder wars der Frühling  :


----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2014)

hahaha, sauber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (8. April 2014)

Reed in Aktion!


----------



## Promontorium (8. April 2014)

Saucool!


----------



## bolg (8. April 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Reed in Aktion!
> Anhang anzeigen 284461


Warum stehen die Wanderer so verschreckt auf der Seite? Hast du geklingelt?


----------



## dukestah (9. April 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Warum stehen die Wanderer so verschreckt auf der Seite? Hast du geklingelt?


er hat bestimmt ein full-face helm auf


----------



## Hajo310 (11. April 2014)

Fuhrparkerweiterung


----------



## Promontorium (11. April 2014)

Gebrauchtes Alva?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (12. April 2014)

Ja, ein gebrauchtes aber rund erneuertes Rad!


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2014)

Damit mal wieder etwas "Bewegung" einkehrt ein kleiner Ausschnitt eines Mini-Bionicon-Treffens mit Besuch aus Ooohln:






































Fliegende Ironshuttle's sah ich auch:





Schön war's !!

Habe mächtig viel lernen können: Dickes Dankeschön! Bis bald....


----------



## TheBlues (14. April 2014)

Black & White


----------



## Gpunkt (14. April 2014)

Hallo, noch ein paar Bilder vom mini Bionicon Treffen, war ein super Wochenende auf dr Alb. Samstag Trails rund um Bad Urach und Sonntag Bikepark Albstadt wo Damage zum ersten mal einen Fulface Helm tragen musste.

































freu mich schon auf das Bionicon Klassentreffen, wäre schön wenn sich noch paar Anmelden. Gruß Günter


----------



## Gpunkt (14. April 2014)

hab noch eins vergessen


----------



## VAN HALEN (14. April 2014)

Ich hätte auch noch zwei zu bieten


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2014)

hier bin ich auch nochmal:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. April 2014)

Gut, ihr könnt Hinterrad versetzen und so.
Ich habe auch ein Kunststück in der Kehre gekonnt:




Ich wollte nach kurzer Steilstufe von links die Kehre schön eng fahren. Beim 
Abstieg befürchtete ich, das Bike würde auf mich fallen und vollbrachte eine 
Yedi-Telekinese. Ich bremste es im Moment des Stehens ab, während ich mich 
ohne Bike weiter abrollte. (Bildqualität: Video)


----------



## sPiediNet (16. April 2014)

Gestern Abend bin ich abwechselnd das Alva180 und mein SuperS auf meinem Hometrail gefahren. Es ist schon erstaundlich wie unterschiedlich die beiden Bikes im direkt Vergleich sind ..logo ich darf nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Mir ging es mehr darum zu sehen wo welches Bike seine Stärken hat. Ganz klar klettert das Alva180 um Welten besser und die Geo-Verstellung wirkt sich positiver auf die Sitzposition aus. Beide Bikes haben den selben Antrieb, Radsätze und sind mit G2S/Magura ausgestattet. Auf dem Trail ...na ja macht das SuperS doch einen Ticken mehr Spass aber ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich mich noch nicht ganz an das Alva gewöhnt habe. Die Landung der Drops habe ich aber beim Alva als sicherer empfunden ..ev. weil das Bike doch etwas steifer ist. Über Ostern möchte ich eine Tour mit dem Alva fahren, weiss aber jetzt schon, dass es Touren tauglicher sein wird als das SuperS.


----------



## MixL (18. April 2014)

gestern im Ammergebirge...im Neuschnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (18. April 2014)




----------



## kaputtmach (20. April 2014)




----------



## sPiediNet (21. April 2014)

Ich bekomme immer mehr Spass am Alva180 ...das Teil dropt sich spielend und ich staune immer noch an den 13.9 Kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## slowbeat (22. April 2014)

MixL schrieb:


> gestern im Ammergebirge...im Neuschnee!
> Anhang anzeigen 286683


Ma ne Frage: Kann es sein, dass Du einen Rahmen Größe M hast?
Mich verwirrt etwas der geringe Platz zwischen Adapter und Oberrohr, bei meinem S-Rahmen ist der Luftanschluss obenrum verlegt weil genug Luft ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. April 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ma ne Frage: Kann es sein, dass Du einen Rahmen Größe M hast?
> Mich verwirrt etwas der geringe Platz zwischen Adapter und Oberrohr, bei meinem S-Rahmen ist der Luftanschluss obenrum verlegt weil genug Luft ist.


Reed =/ Alva ?


----------



## slowbeat (23. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Reed =/ Alva ?


Hab das Reed gemeint.
ich hab das Reed in Größe S und das Alva in Größe M. Bei mir ist bei beiden der Anschluss oben.
Ausschnitt vom Reed:




Ich dachte das wär normal so, ist es vielleicht bei verschiedenen Rahmengrößen unterschiedlich?


----------



## Hajo310 (23. April 2014)

Ostermontag im Harz:


----------



## Lanzelott (23. April 2014)

Ich habe das Reed (mit den neuen Federungskomponenten) in XL. Bei mir sind die Anschlüsse unten!


----------



## hausi78 (23. April 2014)

Mein Reed, etwa Jg. 2011/2012, ist Rahmengrösse M, hat den X-Fusion Dämpfer und hat die Anschlüsse OBEN. Ich denke, dass hat weder mit dem Dämpfer, noch mit der Rahmengrösse zu tun, sondern einfach damit, wer es montiert hat. (?)
Ich bin der Meinung das die Anschlüsse OBEN etwas aufgeräumter aussieht, ist aber sicher Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (23. April 2014)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass hat weder mit dem Dämpfer, noch mit der Rahmengrösse zu tun, sondern einfach damit, wer es montiert hat. (?)


Ich glaube nicht, dass bei MixL der Anschluss oben passen würde. 
Werden die Dämpferaufnahmen ohne Lehre eingeschweisst? Das kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. April 2014)

*MixL* hat sich auch nicht darüber beschwert


----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2014)

Selbstverständlich werden unsere Rahmen nicht ohne Lehren geschweißt.
Sind schlicht und einfach Platzgründe, warum der Adapter mit Anschlüssen oben, bzw, unten verbaut wird.


----------



## slowbeat (23. April 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> *MixL* hat sich auch nicht darüber beschwert


Ich mich auch nicht. Ich hab mich lediglich gewundert warum das bei Ihm anders aussieht.


----------



## MixL (23. April 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ma ne Frage: Kann es sein, dass Du einen Rahmen Größe M hast?
> Mich verwirrt etwas der geringe Platz zwischen Adapter und Oberrohr, bei meinem S-Rahmen ist der Luftanschluss obenrum verlegt weil genug Luft ist.


also ich fahre Rahmengröße L, Anschlüssen oben scheinen also nur bei Rahemgröße S zu funtionieren.


----------



## Sackmann (23. April 2014)

S und M haben die Anschlüsse oben, L und XL unten. Hat also alles seine Richtigkeit. Liegt nicht am Schweißer oder an der Lustigkeit von Lukas oder Markus, die Eure Bikes bei uns aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (23. April 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> S und M haben die Anschlüsse oben, L und XL unten.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## FenixRid0r (26. April 2014)

Heute ne schöne "Matsch- Enduro" Runde gemacht. Vom Feinsten  Ein seltener Anblick von mir, meistens ist er scheu und schnell wieder weg


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. April 2014)

Karfreitags Tour 69km und 1900hm


----------



## Hajo310 (28. April 2014)

Nach der nun schon fast üblichen Wochenendbrockenrunde war Pflege und Instandhaltung angesagt.

Die Leitrollen müssen demnächst mal wieder getauscht werden.


----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2014)

Putzen geht doch anders!
- Dreck antrocknen lassen
- SO fahren, daß er von alleine wieder abbröselt
...aber doch nicht mit ner Zahnbürste *schüttel*


----------



## FenixRid0r (28. April 2014)

Mach es wie damage ;-) klappt wunderbar ;-) 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## bubutz2000 (28. April 2014)

wollte gerade posten: das ist eine Anleitung für damage - aber er war wieder schneller.


----------



## TheBlues (28. April 2014)

aber so n schön glänzendes Ritzel Paket hätt ich auch ganz gern mal wieder


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. April 2014)

Köstlich die Putzbilder               

Jetzt weiß Damage endlich wofür man eine Zahnbürste wirklich benutzt 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## dukestah (28. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Putzen geht doch anders!
> - Dreck antrocknen lassen
> - SO fahren, daß er von alleine wieder abbröselt
> ...aber doch nicht mit ner Zahnbürste *schüttel*


und wenn der dreck bis zur nächsten fahrt noch nicht trocken ist - egal, einfach das nächste bike nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2014)

TheBlues schrieb:


> aber so n schön glänzendes Ritzel Paket hätt ich auch ganz gern mal wieder


Ich schlamme meine Neuteile immer ein, damit sie (optisch) ans Rad passen


----------



## sPiediNet (28. April 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Köstlich die Putzbilder



...Bubutz/Chris sind auch wieder mal da und dann auch noch zumThema Bike Putzen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. April 2014)

Wie, ich wollte Bikebilder schauen, aber die Zahnputzbilder waren auch nicht schlecht.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hajo310 (28. April 2014)

Das schön glänzende Ritzel- Paket hat nun ziemlich genau 3280 Kilometer runter.


----------



## dukestah (28. April 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Das schön glänzende Ritzel- Paket hat nun ziemlich genau 3280 Kilometer runter.


hm, wenn das vom putzen kommt müsste ich nochmal überlegen, meine halten nicht so lange...


----------



## Hajo310 (28. April 2014)

Kette, Kettenblatt und Ritzel werden es dir danken.

Musst halt beim Putzen aufpassen, dass keine Spritzer und Tropfen auf die Bremsscheibe kommen können.


----------



## dukestah (28. April 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Kette, Kettenblatt und Ritzel werden es dir danken.
> 
> Musst halt beim Putzen aufpassen, dass keine Spritzer und Tropfen auf die Bremsscheibe kommen können.


aber das sieht doch nach paar kilometern gleich wieder so aus wie vor dem putzen


----------



## Promontorium (28. April 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Putzen geht doch anders!
> - Dreck antrocknen lassen
> - SO fahren, daß er von alleine wieder abbröselt
> ...aber doch nicht mit ner Zahnbürste *schüttel*



Stimmt, mit der alten G1 ging's ganz easy. Und wenn mal nicht, haben ein paar Treppen gereicht!


----------



## Hajo310 (2. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## Gpunkt (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## bergbieber (10. Mai 2014)

Mal ne Regenpause erwischt


----------



## JimPanic (10. Mai 2014)

Ich bin seit Dienstag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Bionicon.. heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt gemacht und es war einfach supergeil! (Schön langsam hab ich nämlich auch die Gabel & Dämpfer Einstellungen richtig(er)) 

Runde war um den Lainzer Tiergarten in Wien viel rauf, viel runter, viel Flow. Und genau das richtige Rad dafür.


----------



## Volker2273 (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## Promontorium (12. Mai 2014)

Neu?
Und was steht vorne drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (15. Mai 2014)

Was ist das für ein Gabel?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/bionicon-bc0...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2a3cf45103


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Mai 2014)

Da steht Marzocchi Junior T mit 170mm.
Ein umgebasteltes Bionicon ohne Bionicon System fuer 900.- Euro...
Gabs nicht im sog. Blowout neue Edisons fuer 1000.- Steine


----------



## Promontorium (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, gab's. Und manche, so auch mein Neffe, hatte Glück und bekam - zumindest luftseitig - sogar die neue G2S!


----------



## bolg (18. Mai 2014)

Heute Morgen bei super Wetter an der ersten Tankstation im Wald. Von da ab warens dann noch 55 km bis nach Hause.


----------



## Hajo310 (18. Mai 2014)

...super, endlich mal wieder ein Reed!


----------



## bolg (18. Mai 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> ...super, endlich mal wieder ein Reed!



Yeah! Hab's mir im September letztes Jahr gekauft und bin so glücklich mit dem Teil. So retrospektiv hab ich den Abstecher über ein Canyon Nerve XC in 2011 echt bereut. Aber damals war ich mir noch etwas unsicher, ob ich überhaupt ein Fully brauche. Und da war mir das Reed damals als Experiment doch etwas zu teuer. Das Canyon hat sich als "Naja" rausgestellt und der Service war auch eher bescheiden. Das sind wirklich Welten dazwischen (o.k., die Zielgruppe ist auch eine andere).


----------



## VAN HALEN (18. Mai 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> ...super, endlich mal wieder ein Reed!



Wir werden immer mehr


----------



## JimPanic (19. Mai 2014)

Bionicon in Wien on tour


----------



## bonzoo (22. Mai 2014)

Hab auch noch eins vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## NoXeR9 (29. Mai 2014)

Endlich mal ein schönes Bild für die Galerie! , wurde bis jetzt nur ein Tubeless-Kit verbaut...


Zwar ohne Bike, sieht aber verdammt gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (30. Mai 2014)

NoXeR9 schrieb:


> Zwar ohne Bike, sieht aber verdammt gut aus!


Sehr schön...und wo bist du da?


----------



## Resibiker (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles teucht ist das Das Etschtal und ganz im hintergrund Bozen und rechts oben der Gantkofel.


----------



## NoXeR9 (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, korrekt, ober Tisens, und das ist Bozen (Respekt, guten Orientierungssinn für nen Touri)^^ Ganz schwach, auf 11 Uhr, sieht man sogar die Dolomiten . Gute Aussicht für nen Hometrail... Wurde mit nem Phantom 2 Vision plus aufgenommen  Ich hoffe es wird meinem Fuß bald besser gehen dann folgt auch Videomaterial! Gibt viel zu wenig von Bionicons, und auf keinem sieht man wo die Grenzen von so nem Bike sind, ich hoffe ich kann das ändern  Naja, so gut es geht zumindest^^


----------



## NoXeR9 (30. Mai 2014)

... Der Vollständigkeit halber noch die andere Seite des Tals


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juni 2014)

Dann bin ich mal wirklich gespannt, wo die Grenzen eines solchen Bikes sind. Wir haben sie jedenfalls noch nicht gefunden. Freu mich schon auf das Video.


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal wirklich gespannt, wo die Grenzen eines solchen Bikes sind. Wir haben sie jedenfalls noch nicht gefunden. Freu mich schon auf das Video.



Das unterstreiche ich.....
Auf das Video bin ich mal sehr gespannt


----------



## NoXeR9 (1. Juni 2014)

...Meine Grenzen auf dem Bike... Will euch nicht zu viel versprechen , hab nur leider noch nie ein Video gefunden im dem zumindest versucht wird die Grenzen zu finden^^
Und ja, ich bin auch gespannt 
Sacki? Von dir ein Video wär mal nice! Wenn ich meinen Augen trauen darf hattest du das letzte mal bei der Probefahrt am Tegernsee mehr drauf als ich... 
Und bist du nicht letztes Jahr bei Megavalanche mitgefahren? Seit wann fährt man das ohne GoPro? 
Ich werd meins 100% hier Posten sobald ich wieder einsatzfähig bin! Aber ihr könnt mir auch gerne helfen die Wartezeit zu versüßen!


----------



## Sackmann (1. Juni 2014)

Video vom Megavalanche-Rennen gibt's schon, nur leider ist's nur bis ca. 2/3 interessant, weil ich dann auf Höhe Oz ne Reifenpanne hatte und ca. 15 min repariert habe. Ist lustigerweise alles auf dem Video drauf, weil ich den Helm zufällig genau richtig gelegt hatte. Eigentlich dachte ich nämlich, die Kamera sei aus, weil sie kurz zuvor gepiepst hatte. Eigentlich Schade, da es meine erste Megavalanche war und ich mir die Körner speziell für unten aufgehoben hatte, weil ich nicht wusste, wie lange ich durchhalte. Also oben eher gemäßigt, damit mir unten nicht die Kraft ausgeht, weil ich keine Ahnung hatte, was da auf mich zukommt, und ich dann ab dem Ziehstück bei Oz einfach alles geben kann. Das untere Stück ab Alpe d'Huez kannte ich nämlich, das bin ich vorher mal angefahren. Nach der Panne bin ich jedenfalls nur noch runtergerollt, weil ich echt bedient war. Kam zum Schluss nur noch alle paar Minuten jemand vorbei, und dann weißt du schon, dass du gaanz gaanz weit hinten bist. Und das holt man einfach nicht mehr auf. Wann warst du denn beim Testfahren am Tegernsee? Und wie heißt du richtig? Vielleicht klickt's ja bei mir. Ansonsten versuchen wir in der Firma gerade alle ein wenig mit Strava unterwegs zu sein und Streckensegmente anzulegen. Neureuth und Ringberg gibt's schon. Da kann man sich "messen" , wenn man denn will.


----------



## NoXeR9 (1. Juni 2014)

Andy... War mit Alex bei euch (die 2 italiener). 
Wo gibts denn das Video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. Juni 2014)

Ah, jetzt ja. Das Video gibt's nur auf meinem Laptop. Ist mir zu viel Arbeit, es hochzuladen. Und wenn man es dann nicht noch mit Musik unterlegt, dann ist es auch ziemlich langwierig mitunter. Und ich denke auch nicht, das viele Leute Interesse an so etwas haben. Kurze Strecken ja, aber nicht eine ganze Stunde Rennen...


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juni 2014)

kann mich auf dem Trail nicht selber filmen a) weil ich meisten solo unterwegs bin b) keine Helm Camera habe. Dafür ein entspanntes Filmchen auf dem Weg Heim. Ein schöner Flowtrail liegt noch vor mir


----------



## TheBlues (2. Juni 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> kann mich auf dem Trail nicht selber filmen a) weil ich meisten solo unterwegs bin b) keine Helm Camera habe. Dafür ein entspanntes Filmchen auf dem Weg Heim. Ein schöner Flowtrail liegt noch vor mir



nur schade, dass man es nicht anschauen kann (diese Video ist privat)


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juni 2014)

TheBlues schrieb:


> nur schade, dass man es nicht anschauen kann (diese Video ist privat)


Habs geändert ..ist jetzt öffentlich


----------



## TheBlues (2. Juni 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> und was muss ich machen, dass es nicht privat ist


habs leider nicht so mit YouTube und kann dir da leider nicht wirklich helfen.
aber irgendwo müsste es was geben, das teil öffentlich zu schalten.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2014)

Läuft doch....aber die Action hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Läuft doch....aber die Action hält sich in Grenzen


sag ich ja, keine Action! Setz dich in den meditation Lotussitz und geniesse


----------



## TheBlues (2. Juni 2014)

aah...jetzt ja 
aber schöne Aussicht


----------



## bolg (2. Juni 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> kann mich auf dem Trail nicht selber filmen a) weil ich meisten solo unterwegs bin b) keine Helm Camera habe. Dafür ein entspanntes Filmchen auf dem Weg Heim. Ein schöner Flowtrail liegt noch vor mir



Sehr beschaulich! Keine Bäume, die um ihr Leben fürchten müssen oder Wanderer, die wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen. Und Thrill gabs auch, da ich mich den ganzen Clip lang gefragt habe, ob der damit endet, dass der Biker einhändig lenkend die Kontrolle über sein edles Gefährt verliert!


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2014)

TheBlues schrieb:


> aah...jetzt ja
> aber schöne Aussicht
> 
> dann will ich auch mal: mein 1. versuch. seltsamerweise ist die quali besch...eiden :-(


Deins geht net....


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juni 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Sehr beschaulich! Keine Bäume, die um ihr Leben fürchten müssen oder Wanderer, die wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen. Und Thrill gabs auch, da ich mich den ganzen Clip lang gefragt habe, ob der damit endet, dass der Biker einhändig lenkend die Kontrolle über sein edles Gefährt verliert!


Wollte euch nur meine schöne Gegend zeigen ..habe mit keinem Wort ein Action Trail Video versprochen


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juni 2014)

Achsooooo....ich dachte, DAS verstehst du unter Action-Video....


----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Achsooooo....ich dachte, DAS verstehst du unter Action-Video....


die Action hatte ich davor und danach ...leider einhändig nicht machbar


----------



## bolg (2. Juni 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> die Action hatte ich davor und danach ...leider einhändig nicht machbar



Ein Versuch wärs wert 

Spaß beiseite, schöne Gegend. Sind das sozusagen deine Hausberge für die Feierabendtour?


----------



## Volker2273 (2. Juni 2014)

Sag mal *NoXeR9 wo sind denn die schönen Bilder aufgenommen ??*


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du weiterliest, findest Du die Antwort...


Resibiker schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles teucht ist das Das Etschtal und ganz im hintergrund Bozen und rechts oben der Gantkofel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (2. Juni 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Ein Versuch wärs wert
> 
> Spaß beiseite, schöne Gegend. Sind das sozusagen deine Hausberge für die Feierabendtour?


Ja meine Hausberge von der Feierabend Runde bis zur Tagestour ist alles möglich. Auf die Rigi geht es von mir zuhause 1100 HM nauf und kann dann 13Km Trail genieseen (bis auf die paar Meter wo das Video entstanden ist) dort geniesst man halt die Aussicht.


----------



## NoXeR9 (2. Juni 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt ja. Das Video gibt's nur auf meinem Laptop. Ist mir zu viel Arbeit, es hochzuladen. Und wenn man es dann nicht noch mit Musik unterlegt, dann ist es auch ziemlich langwierig mitunter. Und ich denke auch nicht, das viele Leute Interesse an so etwas haben. Kurze Strecken ja, aber nicht eine ganze Stunde Rennen...



Ja, kein Problem.. Evtl. beim nächsten Besuch! 


TheBlues schrieb:


> aah...jetzt ja
> aber schöne Aussicht
> 
> dann will ich auch mal: mein 1. versuch. seltsamerweise ist die quali besch...eiden :-(


Ska-P - nice


----------



## NoXeR9 (3. Juni 2014)

Volker2273 schrieb:


> Sag mal *NoXeR9 wo sind denn die schönen Bilder aufgenommen ??*


Burggrafenamt - Südtirol


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2014)

NoXeR9 schrieb:


> ...dann folgt auch Videomaterial! Gibt viel zu wenig von Bionicons...


Wenige Seiten davor ein schöner Film mit einem AvatarAffen    ähh "Damage" als Hauptdarsteller:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3qr6twlcpex1zm0/Mein Film.wmv


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2014)

Hab mal die Geschwindigkeit etwas angepaßt...sonst schläft man ja ein!


----------



## Hajo310 (4. Juni 2014)




----------



## bolg (8. Juni 2014)

Heute morgen.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2014)

Am Sonntag der Hitze entflohen und das Alva ausgiebig getestet:






Uups, noch Schnee 





Mehr Bilder im Alva-Fred, sonst müll ich die Galerie zu


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Juni 2014)

Eine ungewöhnliche Perspektive aber ich hatte gerade die Kamera zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (10. Juni 2014)

Und auch hier war kein Durchkommen möglich...


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juni 2014)

Perfekt wäre jetzt noch gewesen, das 2. Bild aus der Froschperspektive zu bringen


----------



## bolg (10. Juni 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Und auch hier war kein Durchkommen möglich...



Ich hab's schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt: Einhändig fahren kann durchaus spannende Ergebnisse nach sich ziehen! Was hast du sonst noch so gemacht?


----------



## bolg (10. Juni 2014)

@Hajo310: Apropos, mit welcher Kamera bist du eigentlich unterwegs? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meine Alte!


----------



## Promontorium (10. Juni 2014)

Also Kamera und Alte? Na, hoffentlich liest sie nicht mit!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Juni 2014)

Lumix FS 40 und GoPro 2, wobei die erste immer in der linken Beintasche zugegen ist. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. Juni 2014)

Da meine REBA RL 29 vom Radon versagte musste/durfte/konnte ich die Schlußetappe der Bike Four Peaks mit dem Edison beenden









FAZIT: Ich hätte das schon ab Tag 2 machen sollen, Trails wie FLECKALM und WILDKOGEL sind eben nicht unbedingt Hardtail geeignet.
nächstes Jahr wieder!!!!!!!


----------



## bolg (10. Juni 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Also Kamera und Alte? Na, hoffentlich liest sie nicht mit!



In dem Moment, als ich die Antwort losschickte, fiel mir die Freudsche Fehlleistung auf. 
Ich hab mir dann gedacht, bin mal gespannt, was so an Kommentaren kommt  kann aber zur allgemeinen Beruhigung feststellen: Ich bin Solo (muss also keine Repressalien fürchten) und habe ein zeitgemäß korrektes Frauenbild - auch wenn meine Tochter der Meinung ist, dass Fahrräder und Frauen in etwa den gleichen Stellenwert bei mir einnehmen. Bedeutet, beide bekommen sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Juni 2014)

Hut ab!


----------



## mäxx__ (14. Juni 2014)

Am Wildkogel war Florian mit seinem neuen Bionicon Edison gestern auch
An dieser Stelle nochmals einen lieben Gruß an Sacki und die Jungs von Bionicon, die mir (Florian) dieses geile Radl doch noch vor den Pfingstferien zusammengebaut haben.
Es hat alles klasse funktioniert und sau viel Spass gemacht
DANKE!!!!

have a look on an 13 y.old brave boy....












DONE!


----------



## bolg (15. Juni 2014)

Hier meine liebste Aussicht von meinem Hausberg.


 

Und daran lehnt mein Reed sich an:


----------



## MTBmarkoT (15. Juni 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> Am Wildkogel war Florian mit seinem neuen Bionicon Edison gestern auch
> An dieser Stelle nochmals einen lieben Gruß an Sacki und die Jungs von Bionicon, die mir (Florian) dieses geile Radl doch noch vor den Pfingstferien zusammengebaut haben.
> Es hat alles klasse funktioniert und sau viel Spass gemacht
> DANKE!!!!
> ...



DAS LÄSST SICH MIT DEN BIOBIKES SCHON SEHR GUT FAHREN!!!
Vorallem am Schluß geht da ordentlich die Post ab.


----------



## Hajo310 (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Volker2273 (20. Juni 2014)

Top Bild .... Hajo


----------



## Hajo310 (20. Juni 2014)

..danke!


----------



## Hajo310 (20. Juni 2014)

Hier ist noch eines...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (22. Juni 2014)




----------



## egghead (27. Juni 2014)

Heute in der Nacht in Wien aus dem Keller gestohlen





Bionicon Supershuttle weiß Größe M
Superstar Flatpedale (scharz mit goldenen Pins)

Änderungen zur Serienversion:
Lenker FunnOn 750mm breite
Griffe Spank (gold, braun)
Umgebaut auf 2-fach Kurbel mit NC-17 S-Pro Kettenblatt u. Bashguard NC-17 Lite God
Schwalbe HansDampf Bereifung
RockShox Reverb hydraulische Sattelstütze (noch nicht am Foto..)

falls jemand was hört oder sieht, bitte um pm...danke

grrrr und das 2 tage vor meiner geplanten dolomitenrunde....öadhfklöshadf


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Juni 2014)

Gruß Günter


----------



## Promontorium (30. Juni 2014)

Kannst Du schon wieder fahren? Du hattest Dir doch die Clavicula gebrochen, oder?!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juni 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Kannst Du schon wieder fahren? Du hattest Dir doch die Clavicula gebrochen, oder?!


Du sollst nicht um seine Clavicula greinen, sondern die Muskulatur an seinem linken Unterarm bewundern!


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Juni 2014)

Das bin nicht ich!! Ich bin der Fotograf, aber seit zwei Wochen bin ich wieder auf dem Bike geht ganz gut mit der Hakenplatte.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Promontorium (30. Juni 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht um seine Clavicula greinen, sondern die Muskulatur an seinem linken Unterarm bewundern!



Ja, die ist mir vorhin schon auch ins Auge gestochen - 0,0% Fett, alles stahlharte Muskeln. Dank Hipp oder Dip?


----------



## Urbayer (4. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt auch mal mein 160'er in Artgerechter Haltung 






Von Krün aus wollte ich über die Vereiner Alm und Hinterriss die Soiernspitze umrunden.
Da wegen Baumfällarbeiten die Route aber gesperrt war, musste ich kurz nach der Durchquerung des Rißbaches wieder umdrehen und erneut über die Vereiner Alm zurück.

Am Horst-Link hatte sich, wie ich nach der Rückkehr feststellte, eine der beiden Schrauben gelockert.
Dies war aber der einzige "Zwischenfall" auf der Tour.

Hier ist das Bike noch mit den 2.4" ONZA Ibex Reifen.  Eigentlich bin ich mit dem Reifen ganz zufrieden, wenn da nicht der Rollwiderstand wäre. Manchmal meine ich, gegen eine Wand zu fahren. Bergab dagegen finde ich den Reifen super.
Auf meiner nächsten Tour probiere ich mal den FA in 2.25" aus. Evtl gebe ich dann den Onza hier im Bike Markt ab.

Auch mit der XT Bremse bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ist zwar vom Feeling her ein anderes Gefühl  als es die Hope zu vermitteln mochte, aber keineswegs schlechter. Bei Abfahrten um die 18% gab es jedenfalls keinerlei Fading.

Servus

Franz


----------



## sPiediNet (4. Juli 2014)

Der Rollwiederstand der Reifen empfinde ich sehr relativ. Aber etwas muss ja immer schuld sein am quälenden Aufstieg. Im Moment fahre ich Mud Reifen von Onza den Greina und habe nicht das Gefühl wegen dem strenger zu treten. Grip und Pannen Sicherheit sind viel wichtiger und da gebe ich mit dem FA bei der Pannen Statistik keine guten Noten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbayer (4. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht waren es doch die 18% Anstieg und nicht der Onza, die den Quälfaktor nach oben trieb?
Mächtig Erfahrung mit dem FA und mit Schwalbe im Allgemeinen habe ich nicht. Der Reifen liegt halt bei mir rum.
Bin weitestgehend mit Michelin Wild grip'r unterwegs gewesen. Pannen kannte ich bei dem auch nicht. Und das P/L ist beim Michelin fast unschlagbar.


----------



## slash-sash (4. Juli 2014)

znarf32 schrieb:


> Auf meiner nächsten Tour probiere ich mal den FA in 2.25" aus.




   Ich hoffe, du hast dich verschrieben. 
Dein Bike zeigst du in artgerechter Umgebung, aber als Reifen willst du ne Rennradpelle aufziehen. Kastrieren würde ich das nennen. 
Im Ernst: das willst du nicht wirklich tun, bzw. ernsthaft andenken. Nur um "leichter" bergauf zu kommen. 
Magic Mary vorne und Hans Dampf hinten wäre mein eierlegendewollmilchsau Vorschlag. Gibt mit Sicherheit noch andere sinnvolle Kombis, aber 2,25er gehören definitiv nicht dazu 


Sascha


----------



## mäxx__ (5. Juli 2014)

... oder einen Minion in 2.5" vorne und hinten den 2.4"er Ardent.
Geht super bergauf; ich bin endlich nicht mehr so schnell und kann die Landschaft viiieeeel intensiver geniessen...


----------



## VAN HALEN (6. Juli 2014)

Frisch vom Campus :


 
Anhang anzeigen 303750
Anhang anzeigen 303751


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juli 2014)

Also was die Farben angeht, ist Geschmacksache, klar, aber ich muß sagen:
Die SC steht ihm irgendwie besser finde ich...


----------



## VAN HALEN (6. Juli 2014)

Hier nochmal die anderen Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (6. Juli 2014)




----------



## 4mate (6. Juli 2014)

Das Letzte 

 
Wird geholt, wenn ich da noch lebe, wenn es auf den Markt geworfen wird...
Obwohl: Ist ja kein Sechsfünfziger, die gibt es 'nur' mit Single Crown Forke


----------



## slimane- (6. Juli 2014)

Also das rote ist mir auch etwas too much, aber wenn ich mir das graue mit DC vorstelle   ... hat da zufällig einer ein Bild von?

Und wegen Galerie und so - mein Alva 160 bei der heutigen Ausfahrt:


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Juli 2014)

Irgenwie braucht es schon viel Mut so ein Desing auf den Markt zu werfen und ich habe doch meine Zeit gebraucht bis ich davon überzeut wurde. Mittlerweile finde ich die Farben richtig geil und bin überzeugt, dass Bionicon mit ihrem Relaunch auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Danke Van Halen für die tollen Bilder ...so habe ich die Bikes noch nie gesehen @BC bitte mehr davon


----------



## slash-sash (7. Juli 2014)

Cool 
Sag ich ja, in grau/gelb oder rot/gelb oder grau/rot sieht's dann doch nach nen Fahrrad aus. 
Gefällt mir. 


Sascha


----------



## mäxx__ (7. Juli 2014)

Gestern vor der Megahitze noch eine kurze Runde vor der Haustür gedreht.
Da hat doch der Kurze mit dem großen Bruder glatt das Radl getauscht...



Man sieht, dass es ihm bei 153cm noch zu groß (M) ist, aber als ich ihn fragte, wie es ihm gefällt, meinte er nur:"des taugt ma."


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Juli 2014)




----------



## Gpunkt (8. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag zum ersten mal nach der Schulter OP in den Bergen unterwegs gewesen, der Regen und auf gar keinen Fall Stürzen hat die Abfahrt sehr spannend gemacht.













Liebe Grüße Günter


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2014)

Sauber, mein Freund 
Dann steht einem ausgiebigen Treffen ja nichts mehr im Weg!
Schönes Wetter hast gebucht?
Wobei: Ein Drecksaufest hat auch was


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. Juli 2014)

Schön daß es wieder läuft.
Bis zum B-Treff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker2273 (12. Juli 2014)

wo findet denn der B-Treff nochmal statt ? Habs nicht mehr auf dem Schirm


----------



## 4mate (12. Juli 2014)

*Followup-Klassentreffen 2014*


----------



## sPiediNet (12. Juli 2014)

Volker2273 schrieb:


> wo findet denn der B-Treff nochmal statt ? Habs nicht mehr auf dem Schirm


Aber bitte genau lesen ...es wurde auch schon Aachen erwähnt


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juli 2014)

Und mal wieder ein Bild, mein Ironwood Gestern als "Höhlenforscher"


----------



## mäxx__ (14. Juli 2014)

Florian übt den Wheelie mit seinem neuen Bionicon Edison.



und wenn nicht er, dann der kleine Bruda


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Juli 2014)

Megaklasse! 
Das zweite Bild hat aber Patina als wäre es ein Bild von Dir aus den 70ern


----------



## 4mate (14. Juli 2014)

Patina = Handyfoto mit Gegenlicht, oberes Foto mit dem 'guten' Fotoapparat


----------



## bolg (14. Juli 2014)

MTB-Tour über Samstag/Sonntag in der Pfalz. Hat überwiegend geregnet und die Trails waren rutschig - aber es war trotzdem schön. Sozusagen dreckig, aber glücklich!


----------



## Promontorium (14. Juli 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Patina = Handyfoto mit Gegenlicht, oberes Foto mit dem 'guten' Fotoapparat



Guxtu EXIF, siehstu: nix Handy, sondern Kompaktknipse meets High-ISO!


Markus, sind die beiden bei Mühldorf unten am Inn auf diesem "Pumptrack" im Wald entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, war bei Starkheim.


----------



## bikerchris87 (18. Juli 2014)

Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## JimPanic (19. Juli 2014)

Meine ersten Ausritte mit dem Edison im Bikepark Saalbach-Hinterglemm.. es macht Spaß, sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder Bilder - von Gestern in Kloster:

Erst auf Gotschna:





Dann auf Madrisa:





Und warum specken nur wir und nicht unsere MtBs ab, wenn sie Höhenmeter machen 




Puh - schlepp...


Und jetzt mag ich Bilder von Damage & Co. von Klosters letzte Woche sehen!


----------



## steggle (21. Juli 2014)

In gute Hände abzugeben!
Bei Interesse bitte melden, steht im Bikemarkt!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/408671-bionicon-alva-180-air


----------



## Alpini (21. Juli 2014)

JimPanic schrieb:


> Meine ersten Ausritte mit dem Edison im Bikepark Saalbach-Hinterglemm.. es macht Spaß, sehr viel Spaß!


O Gott.....quitschen tut sie auch noch.....die Tigerente  macht aber nichts ich habs ja nicht eilig....bis dahin gibt's schon wieder so viele neue Bremsen die alles viiiiieeeel besser machen.......solche Sprüche höre ich seit 23 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JimPanic (22. Juli 2014)

Alpini schrieb:


> O Gott.....quitschen tut sie auch noch.....die Tigerente  macht aber nichts ich habs ja nicht eilig....bis dahin gibt's schon wieder so viele neue Bremsen die alles viiiiieeeel besser machen.......solche Sprüche höre ich seit 23 Jahren.



Hahaha.. ja, das ist leider die hintere. Ich glaub die hab ich bei meinen ersten Abfahrten ein bisschen verglasen lassen..


----------



## mäxx__ (22. Juli 2014)

@JimPanic
hast du auch die Elixir 3?
Am Edison von meinem Junior hat sie trotz Einbremsen gequitscht, wie eine Sau beim Schlachter.

Habe die Beläge ausgebaut und mit feinem Schmirgelpapier angeraut; seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## JimPanic (22. Juli 2014)

mäxx__ schrieb:


> @JimPanic
> hast du auch die Elixir 3?
> Am Edison von meinem Junior hat sie trotz Einbremsen gequitscht, wie eine Sau beim Schlachter.
> 
> Habe die Beläge ausgebaut und mit feinem Schmirgelpapier angeraut; seitdem ist Ruhe.



Nein, hab sogar die Elixir 9 Trail und die quietschen auch - hinten zumindest, da brems ich weniger fest und dementsprechend mehr schleifend wahrscheinlich. Aufrauen werd ich mal probieren, danke!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Juli 2014)

Alva 160 am Gardasee, auf dem Weg vom Tremalzo nach Riva


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juli 2014)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Alva 160 am Gardasee, auf dem Weg vom Tremalzo nach Riva Anhang anzeigen 307382


Respekt! Endlich einmal ein Bike-Bild ohne Lattenzaun, Geländer, unruhiges Buschwerk, Maschendraht, Parkbank, Reklameschild oder Garageninhalt als Hintergrund. Ich kann den geplanten Faden: "Wie fotografiere ich ein Bike möglichst ungünstig?" doch noch zurückstellen.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Juli 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Respekt! Endlich einmal ein Bike-Bild ohne Garageninhalt als Hintergrund.



..wobei ich "Garageninhalt" noch interessant finde


----------



## VAN HALEN (24. Juli 2014)

Sch..., da ist ja wieder ein Lattenzaun im Bild.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2014)

Mit Garage, Balkon oder Zaun kann ich leider nicht dienen.....sorry!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Juli 2014)

Sieht ja schon mal vielversprechend aus.

Lass mich raten wie es weiterging





Ride on
Chris


----------



## sPiediNet (25. Juli 2014)

@damage ...war das Super-S nicht mal als Winterbike gedacht? ...und jetzt durfte es sogar auf die Sommer Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Juli 2014)

Gute Frage, ich bin gespannt auf die Antwort.
Ich hatte es nämlich nach 4 Tagen noch nicht kapiert


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Juli 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mit Garage, Balkon oder Zaun kann ich leider nicht dienen.....sorry!


Macht nichts. Ein Rad reicht völlig.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2014)

Tja, das ist ne sehr komplizierte Sache.....wer ein R***********************d fährt, kapierts sowieso net 

@Spiedi: Ja, du hast recht....aber es ist einfach zu geil, um es nur über den Winter zu nutzen 
Hatte beide Bikes dabei.
Morgen werde ich es genau erklären!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Juli 2014)

Lustige Geschichte: Hab am Gardasee einen anderen Biker kennengelernt und bin mit ihm vom Tremalzo nach Riva gefahren. Er war mit einem Radon 29Zoll und 130mm unterwegs, ich mit meinem neuen Alva 160. Er war mir dicht auf den Fersen und meinte, dass das Alva immer extrem sauber auf der Piste gelegen hätte, kein Springen, kein Rutschen. Dann noch: nichts gegen mein Fahrkönnen aber es wäre wohl das Alva was mich so schnell mache . Nach einer fetten 15 cm Regenablaufrinne fragte er wie ich die genommen hätte. Ich hab nur gefragt: welche Regenrinne. Dann erwähnte ich, dass es noch 40% auf die Alvas gäbe und er auf der Heimreise am Tegernsee vorbeifahren könne. Dachte das macht er eh nicht. Nach drei Tagen kommt eine SMS: Er hat tatsächlich eines bestellt. In 5 Wochen haben wir einen neuen Bionicon Kollegen


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja mal geil. Frag' mal nach, vielleicht bekommste dafür das neue Edison für die Hälfte!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. Juli 2014)

Zum Sommerfest von "ANNORAK 21" (soziale Einrichtung für bedürftige Jugendliche),letzte Woche in Falkenberg. Dachte ich mir jaa die haben da doch was gebaut. Also Rucksack packen und 11 km Anfahrt bei 35° im Schatten. Chillige Feuerlager-Livemusik und Nahrung vom Grill versüssten meine Ankunft. 







Die Strecke war recht kurz aber amüsant. In Runde 3 war es dann soweit! Abflug durch Reifenschaden  im schnellem Anlieger. Ich fahre Tubeless und da waren 1,4 bar wohl zu wenig 








Zum Glück wurde ich abgeholt


----------



## ERZfox (28. Juli 2014)

Nicht das immer nur mitlese...



 
4X Strecke in Stollberg(Erzgebirge)


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Juli 2014)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Dann noch: nichts gegen mein Fahrkönnen aber es wäre wohl das Alva was mich so schnell mache .



Guck einer an, die Story kenn ich doch
Aber so hab ich das natürlich nie gesagt

btw. unter dem Nick hätte ich auch damit rechnen können


----------



## Urbayer (4. August 2014)

Mein Alva 160 im Karwendeltal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2014)

Während Alle von früh bis spät über das neue Evo schreiben 
habe ich mal meinen Alva-Oldtimer bewegt:





Huch, das war ja das falsche Bild  

Ich meinte natürlich dieses hier:




Schön ist es bei Bad Urach!


----------



## sPiediNet (4. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schön ist es bei Bad Urach!


ich nehme das mit den Höhenkurven wegbügeln zurück..


----------



## Pottler85 (7. August 2014)

znarf32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 310702
> 
> Mein Alva 160 im Karwendeltal



Ist das die Strecke  Scharnitz Richtung Isarursprung?


----------



## Urbayer (7. August 2014)

Nein, das war im Karwendeltal zwischen Scharnitz und dem Karwendelhaus. Das auf dem Bild ist der Karwendelbach.


----------



## Pottler85 (7. August 2014)

Ach so, auch ne schöne Strecke


----------



## Urbayer (8. August 2014)

Unten die Partnach, oben das Alva



 
"Freistaat Bayern Sticker" am bayerischen Bike eines Bayern




Am Abgrund




Bei der Bockhütte im Reintal





Kurz vor der ......




....... Reintalanger Hütte

Schade war nur, dass durch Hochwasser der Partnach an zwei Stellen die Wege weggeschwemmt wurden.
Doch die geilen Trails in den Waldstücken entschädigten für alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbayer (9. August 2014)

Bei solchen Trails ....... (und nicht nur diesen...)









..... freut sich der Franz

Zuletzt noch ca. 30 min. tragen auf solchen Wegen:




Die Treppen hatte es wahrlich in sich. Hier war es schon wieder flacher (ca. 29%), doch das steilste Stück hatte, wenn ich dem Höhenmesser glauben darf, satte 55 % (!).
Kein wunder dass ich hier die 180 Hm zur Partnachalm getragen hab.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2014)

Egal wie die Diagramme ausschauen 
das Ironwood plättet sie alle 






Herrlich wars am Freitag:




Nach 550 Hm das 18,1 kg Bike hochtreten und schieben - Gluck gluck 
Das markenfremde und divenhaft zickende M9 mußte auf der anderen Seite der Hütte parken  





Erst die Steine, dann die Wiese, später der Wald - und ja es geht natürlich an Wandermarkierungen entlang (bevor hier Kritik auftaucht).


----------



## Resibiker (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Egal wie die Diagramme ausschauen
> das Ironwood plättet sie alle



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, Gestern erster Tag in Bikepark in Tignes mit meinem 17,6kg Ironwood, so gut bin ich noch nie da runter am ersten Tag


----------



## 2378TCDD (13. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das markenfremde und divenhaft zickende M9 mußte auf der anderen Seite der Hütte parken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Votec Tox (13. August 2014)

@2378TCDD :
Und es war bergab immer schneller als ich - hätte ich wohl ergänzen sollen  
(Wenn es nicht gerade einen Defekt hatte, Salz in die Wunde streu )


----------



## Gpunkt (16. August 2014)

Hallo, ein paar Bilder vom Bikepark in Todtnau der zufällig in der nähe von unserem Familienurlaub war













Das Alva hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht sowohl im Park als auch auf den Trails im Schwarzwald


----------



## mäxx__ (16. August 2014)

Geisskopf - Freeridestrecke - Florian + Edison.
Läuft!


----------



## Mallet (16. August 2014)

Fahre zwar schon ziemlich lange Bionicon, war aber bisher nicht im Forum unterwegs (okay, mitgelesen hab ich schon) Anbei ein Bild von meinem Reed und mir, mein Golden Willow steckt zu Hause im Montageständer und wartet auf sein weiteres Schicksal...


----------



## Mallet (17. August 2014)

His & Hers


----------



## slimane- (19. August 2014)

Alva 160 bei meinem Urlaub im Erzgebirge, hier auf dem 2Mountains-Trail im Trailcenter Rabenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (19. August 2014)

Geil, da will ich morgen auch hin 


Sascha


----------



## andi_alva_160 (20. August 2014)

Mein ALVA 160 .... am letzten Samstag von Rottach Eggern abgeholt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. August 2014)

andi_alva_160 schrieb:


> Mein ALVA 160 .... am letzten Samstag von Rottach Eggern abgeholt


Sieht immer wieder schön aus. Welche Montage-Nr. haben die denn inzwischen?


----------



## andi_alva_160 (20. August 2014)

Oe-Paul schrieb:


> Sieht immer wieder schön aus. Welche Montage-Nr. haben die denn inzwischen?


Meins hat Nr. 242 am Rahmen stehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. August 2014)

andi_alva_160 schrieb:


> Meins hat Nr. 242 am Rahmen stehen.


OK, dann kann ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen.


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2014)

Naja...bischen mehr Action wär net schlecht


----------



## slash-sash (20. August 2014)

Na, dann will ich das mal übernehmen 
Ich hätte ja schon angedroht, dass wir heute in Rabenberg waren. Mega!!!


 



 

Und da Action ja relativ ist, hier ein Bild, was für meine Frau richtig große Action und Herzklabaster ist …


 

Und weil das hier nen Bionicon-Forum ist, hat meine Frau erst gar nicht fotografiert. Aber ein Bild müsste ich noch machen…


 

Ich habe erst nacher gesehen, dass es NICHT das Holzteil von slimane ist. Egal, müsste einfach sein 
Und zum Abschluss noch mal Action 


 

Alles in allem ein richtig schöner Tag. Wobei man echt sagen muss, dass das Trailcenter super für jede Könnerstufen ist. Top!


Sascha


----------



## bonzoo (20. August 2014)

@slash-sash du brauchst ne andere Kamera


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2014)

Neulich sah ich ein eigentlich unfahrbares Bike mit total veralterter Technik im Landeanflug.....
Und der Typ scheint noch Spaß gehabt zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (21. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> @slash-sash du brauchst ne andere Kamera



Sorry, ich hatte nur nen Apfel in der Tasche 



damage0099 schrieb:


> Neulich sah ich ein eigentlich unfahrbares Bike mit total veralterter Technik im Landeanflug.....
> Und der Typ scheint noch Spaß gehabt zu haben!



Du kannst es aber auch nicht lassen 
Niemand hatte von "unfahrbar" gesprochen. Nur von "Kernschrott". Und dazu stehe ich 



Sascha


----------



## Gpunkt (21. August 2014)

die wo beim Klassentreffen dabei waren sollten die Location erkennen









Gruß Günter


----------



## xysiu33 (23. August 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

suche Besitzer eines Bionicon Alva im Ruhrgebiet, der mir freundlicherweise eine Sitzprobegelegenheit anbietet !

Will mir ein Alva 180 kaufen, der Verkäufer wohnt aber zu weit weg, um einfach so hinzufahren oder möglicherweise
"Katze im Sack" kaufen wenn die Rahmengröße nicht stimmt.

Von meiner Größe her bin ich zwischen der Rahmengröße M und L.

Nach meinen Infos wäre ein Rahmen in "L" ab Körpergröße 180cm - natürlich abhängig auch von der Schrittlänge.

Wenn sich ein stolzer Besitzer eines Alva`s meldet, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Wohne in Dortmund kann problemlos 50+ km fahren.

Danke im Voraus für eure Mithilfe

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. August 2014)

Ein paar Bilder vom Wildkogel bei Neukirchen am Grossvenediger. 


 Auffahrt über den Roßberg.

 Abfahrt auf dem Wildkogeltrail, am Anfang mit tollem Blick über die hohen Tauern, nie zu schwierig, ein echter Spass.

 Ca. 1100 Hm, anbei noch die Tour in 3D


----------



## Gpunkt (25. August 2014)

Am Samstag im Allgäu bei nicht ganz schlechtem Wetter

















Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2014)

Sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker2273 (25. August 2014)

Toller Bilder !! Neid steigt in mir auf


----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2014)

Volker2273 schrieb:


> Toller Bilder !! Neid steigt in mir auf


Wärst beim Treffen dabeigewesen, würdest vor lauter Neid garkeine normale Hautfarbe mehr bekommen!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. August 2014)

was mir auffällt das hier doch sehr viel mit klick- statt flatpedals fahren...
ich wechsel je nach wetterlage und streckenlänge oder ob ich viel laufen muss


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2014)

Gewohnheits-Sache...


----------



## Atos62 (30. August 2014)

0:08 ?


----------



## Votec Tox (1. September 2014)

Mal wieder on topic und mal wieder Davos und mal wieder viele Bilder  

Zwei Tage um Klosters und Davos,
mit zwei eher unterschiedlichen Bikes 




-1 Grad und nachts fiel noch Schnee...

Über den Dächern von Davos:






Mal nicht mit dem Ironwood gefahren sondern das Alva genommen, das ist doch etwas näher...





... am Cannondale  das aber nahezu Alles brav hinterherfuhr 






Suchbild mit mir auf dem Alva...






Galerie beim Strelapass:






Bergauf ward das Cannondale nicht mehr gesehen und das Alva - äh also ich - mußte pausieren... 






Irgendwann war ich dann auch da:






Regen hatten wir natürlich auch...






Rutschpartie auf Madrisa (Damage kennt den Trail...)




Ein Carbonracehardtail mit Kinderpedale (Plattformpedale) und Nobby Nic, der Fahrer mit Buggyshort und Protektoren


----------



## bikerchris87 (2. September 2014)

Am Samstag bei uns im schönen Altmühltal unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. September 2014)

*Gran Paradiso ...*


----------



## damage0099 (18. September 2014)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Gran Paradiso ...*


booooooooh!!!!


----------



## bolg (18. September 2014)

Was für eine Landschaft - will auch hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpini (18. September 2014)

Mann o Mann sind das Bilder, eins so gut wie das andere. Selten so gut gewählte Bildschnitte gesehen.
Ein dickes Kompliment an den Fotografen. Geh ich recht in der Annahme, das das kein Amateur ist ?
Grüße Klaus


----------



## Resibiker (18. September 2014)

Letztes Wochenende Mountainbike Tour de Luxembourg 2014
Hopla mit dem hochladen der bilder ist was schiefgelaufen  kommen abernoch


----------



## Gpunkt (19. September 2014)

Ja Bergab strengt an 

















Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (19. September 2014)

Das erste Bild ist das beste.
Sieht aus, als hättest Du die Nacht durchgemacht und würdest Dir das Frühstück nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen!
Gefällt mir sehr gut, klasse Bild, absolut authentisch!


----------



## JimPanic (19. September 2014)

Ich finds immer wieder schön wie gut die Bionicons zu Enduro & Downhill Ausrüstungen am Fahrer passen.. reflektiert die Vielseitigkeit. Verdammt coole Fotos, das dritte gefällt am besten!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (19. September 2014)

wirklich gute bilder!!


----------



## sPiediNet (23. September 2014)

Letztes Wochenende in der Lenzerheide....
Ich hatte Glück Das Foto wurde von der actionfoto.ch gemacht.


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2014)

etwas mehr lächeln


----------



## 4mate (23. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> etwas mehr lächeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (23. September 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323909


Hätte ich gewusst, dass da Paparazzi hinter dem Busch sind...

Herd war definitiv aus.... Gedanken waren wo anders


----------



## Resibiker (23. September 2014)

Vorletztes Wochenende Mountainbike Tour de Luxembourg 2014


----------



## Gpunkt (26. September 2014)

nochmal Aosta weils so schön war





















Gruß Günter

PS: und morgen Treff ich mich mit Damage in Klosters dann gibts wieder ein paar Bildchen


----------



## Promontorium (26. September 2014)

Bist Du unverletzt geblieben mit dem ja nun in die Jahre gekommenen und daher eher unfahrbaren ALVA???


----------



## sPiediNet (26. September 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> PS: und morgen Treff ich mich mit Damage in Klosters dann gibts



...he, ihr bekommt das geilste Bergwetter ...möchte auch dabei sein, bin aber auf den Münchner Wiesen


----------



## Gpunkt (28. September 2014)

Hallo, habs ja versprochen ein paar Bildchen vom Samstag in Klosters mit Damage bei bestem Bergwetter 

















und dann noch ein kleines "Bonbon" meinte Damage leider sieht man auf dem Bild nicht wie steil das Ding ist









war ein geiler Tag Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (28. September 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, habs ja versprochen ein paar Bildchen vom Samstag in Klosters mit Damage bei bestem Bergwetter


Hammer geil.... Neid pur! ....warum ist Damage´s Gesicht nicht verpixelt
...und he, ein Supershuttle (G1) auf solch geilen Trails zu sehen... manche sagen es sei eigentlich unfahrbar ...und eh, zur Belohnung trinkt der Biker auch Calanda Bräu


----------



## Urbayer (28. September 2014)

OK, es ist verdammt schwer mit Gpunkt und Damage mitzuhalten.
Vielleicht bin ich auf den Bildern auch so nachdenklich???













Was soll's, war ein verdammt schöner Tag, obwohl oder gerade weil ich schon um 08:00 Uhr in Hohenschäftlarn die Trails gerockt habe.

Servus


----------



## sPiediNet (28. September 2014)

...


znarf32 schrieb:


> OK, es ist verdammt schwer mit Gpunkt und Damage mitzuhalten. Servus


...hast du die Reifen vor Ort aufgezogen? ...sind quasi neu ...nicht?


----------



## Urbayer (28. September 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> ...........
> und dann noch ein kleines "Bonbon" meinte Damage leider sieht man auf dem Bild nicht wie steil das Ding ist



Wenn man die Bäume rechts als Referenz hernimmt, dann kann man schon ahnen, wie steil es war...... 



Gpunkt schrieb:


> ........... war ein geiler Tag Gruß Günter



Danke fürs teilen!!!


----------



## Urbayer (28. September 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...hast du die Reifen vor Ort aufgezogen? ...sind quasi neu ...nicht?



Nein, die haben schon etliche hundert km drauf. Der Reifen ist aber so gut, der hat sogar an den Flanken eine perfekte Selbstreinigung  
Spaß beiseite, aber du solltest die Reifen jetzt mal sehen.


----------



## sPiediNet (28. September 2014)

znarf32 schrieb:


> Nein, die haben schon etliche hundert km drauf. Der Reifen ist aber so gut, der hat sogar an den Flanken eine perfekte Selbstreinigung
> Spaß beiseite, aber du solltest die Reifen jetzt mal sehen.


ONZA Ibex .....diese Saison den Creina gefahren auch super zufrieden


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2014)

Nochmals ein riesiges Dankeschön für den tollen Tag, hat mächtig Spaß gemacht!!! 


Erst wollte er kein Bier holen:






Aber dann ließ er sich nicht lumpen:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. September 2014)

*Hoi, war auch dabei ...*

























Grüsse M.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. September 2014)

Wow, sehr schöne Bilder! Ja, die Kurve auf dem Trail von Gotschna zum Davoser See runter ist echt fotogen!
Und die Sonne! Neid!

War vor einer Woche in Klosters/Davos:
Dieses Jahr soll ich dort immer bei Nässe fahren...
Und wieder Wurzeln wie Schmierseife:







Man kann auf diesem Bild auch nur die Steilheit erahnen:






Am Schluß dann noch fast sonniges Wetter und zumindest oben trockene Bedingungen:


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2014)

Der Affe hier könnte Foto des Tages werden, über einen Klick auf 'gefällt mir' würde er sich sehr freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (29. September 2014)

Da hat es aber beim SchwertreiterAA auch Bilder des Tages dabei (2. und 3.)


----------



## bikerhiker (29. September 2014)

Hej Damage, Du kannst ja richtig gut Radl fahren! Und die, die da auf der Tour dabei waren auch. Und Frau Votec Tox auch. Super. Gefällt mir!


----------



## guruW (30. September 2014)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> Hej Damage, Du kannst ja richtig gut Radl fahren! Und die, die da auf der Tour dabei waren auch. Und Frau Votec Tox auch. Super. Gefällt mir!



das machen die Bikes doch alles von allein, drum fahrn wir nur Bionicon. 

greez guru


----------



## bikerhiker (30. September 2014)

Hehe, stimmt. Hab ganz vergessen, dass Bionicon serienmäßig nen Autopiloten mitbringt  
Somit muss ich mich korrigieren und sagen, dass die Bionicon Radl richtig gut Radl fahren können  

Aber das behalten wir für uns gell, dass muss ja nicht jeder wissen, sonst heißt's am Ende noch: Achso, Du fährst Bionicon! Dann es ja keine Kunst überall rauf und runter zu kommen...


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2014)

Ein weiteres Bild des Tages steht zur Auswahl.
Zwar kein Bionicon, aber: Beide, sowohl Fahrer wie Knipser haben bereits das Evo bestellt, sollte doch ein 'gefällt mir' wert sein, meint ihr nicht?

*Zur Info: Bitte erst auf das Bild klicken, dann beim Bild selbst auf 'Gefällt mir', nicht bei dem Post hier* 

sorry für OT


----------



## bikerchris87 (2. Oktober 2014)

Letztes Wochenede in Leogang/Saalbach. Ein Wahnsinns Wetter war das.


----------



## WerniSei (5. Oktober 2014)

Echt geiles Gerät...


----------



## damage0099 (6. Oktober 2014)

WerniSei schrieb:


> Echt geiles Gerät...


Und das 'Evo' erst!


----------



## Gpunkt (6. Oktober 2014)

Am langen Wochenende am Ochsenkopf Fichtelgebirge









Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gpunkt (6. Oktober 2014)

vergessen


----------



## damage0099 (6. Oktober 2014)

Sauber....endlich mal wieder etwas action!  
Btw: Die Felgen vom letzten Hüpfer erinnern mich an das Treffen neulich


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sauber....endlich mal wieder etwas action!
> Btw: Die Felgen vom letzten Hüpfer erinnern mich an das Treffen neulich


....du meinst die mit den ACROS Naben


----------



## ERZfox (8. Oktober 2014)




----------



## xysiu33 (9. Oktober 2014)

Leute bitte um eure Stellungnahme betreffend Rahmengröße:

zur Zeit kann man sehr günstig das Ironwood kaufen. Es gibt nur die Rahmengröße M.

Welche Rahmenhöhe fahrt ihr bei welchem Bike und welcher Größe/Schrittlänge.

Würde gerne nicht blind bestellen wollen und u.U. das Bike zurück schicken, wenn die Größe nicht passt.

Habe zu Bionicon leider viel zu weiten Weg, sonst wäre ich dort schon längst aufgetaucht. 

Bin 184cm / Schrittlänge ca. 87 und würde das Ironwood als Zweitbike benutzen wo ich hauptsächlich 
spielerisch unterwegs bin aber auch mal eine längere Tour fahren kann. Da bin ich bei M schon sehr skeptisch.

Habe als Vergleich nur das Alva in M, man kann aber die Rahmengeometrie schlecht vergleichen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Oder gibt es einen Ironwood-Fahrer im Umkreis von 100 km von Dortmund ?

Danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## aufgehts (9. Oktober 2014)

-----würde das Ironwood als Zweitbike benutzen wo ich hauptsächlich
	   spielerisch unterwegs bin aber auch mal eine längere Tour fahren kann.

	   Ironwood ---spielerisch
	   im vergleich zum alva.

	  bist du dir da sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe das Ironwood in M und bin nur 1,67m groß - Mädchen halt 
Davor hatte ich ein Supershuttle in S, das war spielerisch kuez und klein, wobei mir das auch in M getaugt hätte.
Das Ironwood gab es nie in S, drum mußte ich es in M nehmen, es paßt aber gut zur Charakteristik des Bikes.
Das Alva fahre ich in S, das ist aber eher wie ein M beim SuperS.

Ich denke Du bräuchtest ein Ironwood in L. Auch mußt Du bedenken, daß Du im Grunde eine Heavy Duty-Supershuttle kaufen würdest,
da das aktuelle Ironwood nicht mehr die USD Gabel mit 200mm hat, welche es früher mal hatte.
Aber Resibiker hier im Forum kann bestimmt dazu was sagen, denn er fährt ein aktuelles Ironwood.

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht, da siehst Du wie das Ironwood in M bei mir ausschaut:
(Hängt natürlich von der Perspektive ab, manches Mal wirkt es riesig, mal wieder spielerich klein.)






























Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.
Man kann sagen und es wohl auch sehen:
- die Front ist hoch
- das Tretlager ebenfalls hoch
- das Oberrohr für ein M-Rahmen eher kurz
- die Satellstütze - zum Glück für mich - auch recht kurz
- es ist schwer, meines wiegt mit richtigen Reifen 18,1 kg, wobei die aktuelle Gabel leichter ist!
- der Lenkeinschlag ist genial, der Lenker geht fast parallel zum Oberrohr, jedoch mit der USD-Gabel.

Ich gebe meins nicht mehr her 
Aber ob es für Deinen Einsatzzweck taugt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. Oktober 2014)

pass auf, dass du mit dem ersten Bild nicht im bikes-und-maedels Therd landest ...super Bild!


----------



## xysiu33 (10. Oktober 2014)

aufgehts schrieb:


> -----würde das Ironwood als Zweitbike benutzen wo ich hauptsächlich
> spielerisch unterwegs bin aber auch mal eine längere Tour fahren kann.
> 
> Ironwood ---spielerisch
> ...



Moin zusammen

bitte hier nicht falsch verstehen: ich möchte Alva mit Ironwood nicht direkt vergleichen, ich meine nur, dass ich mich auf eine kleine Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen von Alva beschrenken kann. Ironwood ist mir völlig unbekannt. Eigentlich würde ich lieber das Alva nehmen.
Aus finanzieller Sicht ist mir der Preis des Alva`s etwas zu hoch obwohl im Vergleich zum regulären Preis angemessen. 

Danke Votec Tox für die Bilder und Beschreibung. Die Sache ist für mich mehr als klar: M kann ich vergessen. 
Wenn dir M gepasst hat, dann würde ich drauf wie auf S fahren. Leider gibt es das schöne Stück nicht mehr in L.
Blöd gelaufen, vielleicht zu lange überlegt. 

Dann schaue ich mich weiter nach einem günstigen ALVA 160 um. Hier würde ich aber auch eher zum L tendieren.


----------



## guruW (10. Oktober 2014)

allesamt super Bilder! 

vor allem das 3. hat es mir angetan, wo ist des?

greez guru


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Oktober 2014)

guruW schrieb:


> allesamt super Bilder!
> 
> vor allem das 3. hat es mir angetan, wo ist des?
> 
> greez guru



entweder Klosters/Davos oder Davos/Klosters


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2014)

Ne, ne, ne 
Das ist in den französischen Seealpen auf den Trails oberhalb der Ligurischen Grenzkammstraße mit Blick Richtung Nordwesten.
Aber sPiediNet hat schon Recht, meist ist es Klosters oder Davos


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (12. Oktober 2014)

Tour am Großglockner nach Heiligenblut. Start an der Großglockner Hochalpenstrasse.


 
Rein in den Trail, wunderschön, nie zu schwer:


 


 
Und schon sieht man Heiligenblut


 
Zurück dann auf der alten Großglocknerschotterstraße und zum Schluß auf der Großglockner Hochalpenstrasse zum Auto.
Und die ganze Tour als 3D-Karte (ca. 900Hm).


 

Und noch ein Bild vom Franz Josef Gletscher:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Votec Tox (20. Oktober 2014)

Letzte Woche in den franz. Seealpen:
Ein "Supershuttle"  auf der LGKS:





Es stand tatsächlich ein Bionicon Supershuttle auf dem Anhänger und das Alva innen :


Hier die drei "müden Helden", die zu faul waren die 22 km bergauf zu radeln...






Die sonnige Abfahrt, 9km davon 7 km feinster Trail:






Und immer Sonne und bis zu 24 Grad...






Zuviel grünes Alva? Dann mal das weiße Supershuttle im Bild:






Und wieder Spitzkehren:




Getroffen haben wir beim Mountainbiken Keinen 
Ansonsten sind wir mit den Wandertrialmotorrädern auf Trails gefahren, da dann freundliche Jäger getroffen,
die meinten, wir sollen bitte immer alle Gatter wieder verschließen und aufpassen, es würde geschossen...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2014)

Heiße Söckchen!


----------



## dukestah (25. Oktober 2014)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>


sehr schöne bilder


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. November 2014)

Grüße von der Ostalb M.


----------



## bolg (23. November 2014)

Bei 180 HM und nebligen 5° heute morgen losgefahren. Und bei ca 900 HM 13° - das Wetter war der Hammer.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. November 2014)

Bionicon Jungfernfahrt:
Vor vier Wochen sitze ich im Café. Ich komme ins Gespräch mit meinem Gegenüber, dann nach einer Weile die Frage an mich, welches Bike fährt man denn so? Na ja ist Geschmackssache, aber gut: Bionicon. Er meint die Firma habe er schon immer gut gefunden. Ich erzähle ihm es gibt gerade 50% auf Alvas. Eine Woche später fahren wir zusammen eine Proberunde, er mit meinem Alva, ich mit dem Gäste-Bionicon. Noch eine Woche später ist der Mann am Tegernsee, testet die Rahmengrösse aus und bestellt vor Ort. Letzten Sonntag: Das neue Alva ist da und wir machen die Bioniconjungfernfahrt mit heftigen 900Hm und 60km, dabei ist doch Winterpause .


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. November 2014)

Muss an Dir liegen
Gruß


----------



## damage0099 (25. November 2014)

Wenn ich die Schutzbleche sehe, kriege ich Schüttelfrost....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. November 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## hulster (26. November 2014)

Ich nicht!!!!!
Wenn man nämlich regelmäßig bei jedem Wetter fährt hat man irgendwann keinen Bock mehr jedesmal Rad und sich selbst und alle Klamotten ner Tiefenreinigung zu unterziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. November 2014)

So isses! Wenn ich Fahrer sehe mit Hosenhintern wie 
voll-geschissen kriege ICH Schüttelfrost und den hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dieser Schutzblech = Trekkingrad Wahn ist doch Ausdruck 
überheblicher Gesinnung und elitärer Einstellung und somit
im Bereich  postpubertären Dünkels. Arme Schweine


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Dieser Schutzblech = Trekkingrad Wahn ist doch Ausdruck
> überheblicher Gesinnung und elitärer Einstellung und somit
> im Bereich  postpubertären Dünkels. Arme Schweine


Kann man ja so sehen. Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass es Sch#%e aussieht!
Das mit den armen Schweinen lässt sich allerdings ähnlich verstehen


----------



## sPiediNet (26. November 2014)

Also ich bin jedesmal stolz auf mich ...wenn ich nach dem Trail fahren aussehe wie Sau
entsprechend sieht auch mein Hosenhintern aus ...Löcher drin und wie voll-geschissen.
 ...eben Natur pur


----------



## hulster (26. November 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Also ich bin jedesmal stolz auf mich ...wenn ich nach dem Trail fahren aussehe wie Sau
> entsprechend sieht auch mein Hosenhintern aus ...Löcher drin und wie voll-geschissen.
> ...eben Natur pur



Da iss auch nix gegen zu sagen, wenn man da MAL macht.

Wenn das allerdings pro Woche mehrere Male machst. Jedesmal mindestens ne halbe Stunde brauchst biste deine Klamotten grob entsandet hast, damit die Waschmaschine überlebt, von deinem Rucksack zumindest die Hülle grundgereinigt hast, dann noch das Bike, dann hast irgendwann keine Bock mehr. Die Zeit verbring ich lieber mit meiner Familie.

Ich machs mittlerweile ganz konsequent. Die Schlammpaddler von der Insel haben nen ganz guten Satz Bleche "Mudhugger" entwickelt. Der Vorne ist ähnlich wie nen Mashguard, kann aber ein bißchen mehr. Der bleibt das ganze Jahr dran. Ist sogar fast unauffälliger als nen Mashguard da er der Reifenform mehr folgt.
Hinten ist aber nen Trum. Dafür wird er aber auf dem Hinterbau montiert. Keine Probleme mit Sattelstütze oder Reifenfreiheit.
Kommt dann Okt/Nov drauf und irgendwann im Frühjahr wieder runter.

Wer wirklich will, kann es sich im Album anschauen.


----------



## souldriver (26. November 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wer wirklich will, kann es sich im Album anschauen.


Die Teile an deinem Pyga sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Da gibt es wesentlich hässlichere, aber auch die haben eine Daseinsberechtigung, wenn der Fahrer sich mit ihnen wohl fühlt.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum immer auf solchen Äußerlichkeit herum geritten wird. Der eine  mag Schutzbleche, der andere zieht sich an wie eine Mischung aus Kanarienvogel und Litfaßsäule. Jedem das seine!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Also ich bin jedesmal stolz auf mich ...wenn ich nach dem Trail fahren aussehe wie Sau


Ich hatte als Kind das Glück, gründliche Matsch- und Dreckkuren machen zu können. Ich habe da keinen Nachholbedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (26. November 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> "Mudhugger"


Danke für den Tipp.
Ich fahre derzeit am Reed vorn Toppeak Defender XC1 und hinten Zefal Deflector RM29

Mir egal wie das aussieht, ich seh wenigstens nicht aus als ob ich durch jede Pfütze gekrochen wäre. Etwas Würde hab ich ja schon noch im Leib.


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. November 2014)

Muß man eigentlich Bionicon fahren, um sich so ausführlich über Schutzbleche zu unterhalten?


----------



## bolg (26. November 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Muß man eigentlich Bionicon fahren, um sich so ausführlich über Schutzbleche zu unterhalten?


 
Lass mich überlegen - Nö !!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (26. November 2014)

Und das in einem "Bilderfred"...
Vermutlich mangels Bilder 
habe auch nur ein unspektakuläres vom letzten Freitag:

Alva (mit Schutzblechle achtern) trifft... 




Mal für einen Nachmittag in fremden Gewässern gewildert und auf dem Flowtrail Weingarten Probe gefahren.


Und letzte Woche mit Schutzblech - Heute auf den Trails mit kunterbunter, schneller Hose von TLD gefahren - au weia, jetzt passe ich garnicht in Eure Schweinchenschubladen


----------



## Promontorium (26. November 2014)

Und, wie sind sie bzw. isses? Gerne auch per PN!


----------



## Votec Tox (26. November 2014)

Bin nur spaßenshalber das "Rage" (den Downhiller) Probe gefahren, da ich kein neues Bike brauche.
Zwei Kumpels von mir wollen ein Propain Allmountain/Enduro kaufen, die waren ernsthafter dort, ich nur als Beiwerk, sich zu informieren ist immer bereichernd.
Schön war, daß das "Rage" in Gr. S gebaut wird und verfügbar war, das ist der einzige Nachteil beim Ironwood, das gab es nur in M und L und Größe M ist einen Tick zu groß für mich. Aber man kann Beide eigentlich nicht vergleichen und für mich ist das Ironwood der richtige "Allround-Downhiller" für meinen Einsatzweck, allein der große Lenkeinschlag bei einer Doppelbrückengabel usw. Bin ja kein DH-Racer, eher eine DH-Schleichie ;-)
Wieder am Sonntag jauchzend mit dem IW rutschige und steile "Trails" am Hausberg runter gedüst.
Aber eins muß man sagen, eine Probefahrt bei Bionicon am Tegernsee mit allem Drum und Dran (Kommunikation, Kümmern um den einzelnen Kunden usw.) ist unerreichbar gut!

Genug OT, nun aber wieder Bilder!


----------



## slowbeat (26. November 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Muß man eigentlich Bionicon fahren, um sich so ausführlich über Schutzbleche zu unterhalten?


Klare Antwort: NEIN!
Dafür macht einem die große Verstellbreite der Gabel einfach auch große Probleme bei der Schutzblechwahl.
Alles, was an der Krone befestigt ist nutzt bei ausgefahrener Gabel genau gar nix.

Die Auswahl an tauglichen Schützern hat sich diesen Jahr erhöht, zu 100% passt aber vorn noch nicht mal das Zeug von Toppeak. Da werd ich noch eine Verbindung zwischen hinterem Schutz und Gabelbrücke anbringen müssen.


----------



## bolg (26. November 2014)

Wenn das so weiter geht, darf hier nur noch über Schutzbleche diskutiert werden, wenn die dazugehörigen Schmutzbilder gepostet werden. Also von dem Dreck, der am Fahrrad (oder dem Blech) klebt.


----------



## dbf (26. November 2014)

Teile die ansicht das man bei argen barz arg gegen die optik verstoßen darf! kleidung vorreinigen nervt. 
meine empfehlung 
https://www.themudhugger.eu/shop/


----------



## slowbeat (26. November 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, darf hier nur noch über Schutzbleche diskutiert werden, wenn die dazugehörigen Schmutzbilder gepostet werden. Also von dem Dreck, der am Fahrrad (oder dem Blech) klebt.


Jedem ist selbst überlassen, was er veröffentlicht.

Der Gegenwind, der den Schutzblechfahrern entgegenweht ist völlig sinnlos. Wer so fährt macht das aus Überzeugung und führt keinen Kreuzzug an. Aso nochmal ganz groß:
WER SICH EINSAUEN MOECHTE DARF DAS WEITERHIN TUN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2014)

Mein "Gravimeter"


----------



## bolg (26. November 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> WER SICH EINSAUEN MOECHTE DARF DAS WEITERHIN TUN!


----------



## sPiediNet (26. November 2014)

...ich bin raus hier


----------



## Promontorium (26. November 2014)

dbf schrieb:


> Teile die ansicht das man bei argen barz arg gegen die optik verstoßen darf! kleidung vorreinigen nervt.
> meine empfehlung
> https://www.themudhugger.eu/shop/




Ich meine, bei Amazon oder ebay letztens Kommas im Hunderterpack bzw. Rechtschreibgutscheine entdeckt zu haben! 

Im Ernst und nur ganz kurz offtopic: Bitte schreib(t) doch so, daß man nicht erst den Sinn über virtuelle Zeichensetzung entschlüsseln muß. Hat auch einen Hauch mit Anstand bei der schriftlichen Kommunikation zu tun!

Danke und wieder zurück zum Thema!!!


----------



## hulster (27. November 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Muß man eigentlich Bionicon fahren, um sich so ausführlich über Schutzbleche zu unterhalten?



Ich darf - Stichwort "Wartezimmer"


----------



## hulster (27. November 2014)

dbf schrieb:


> meine empfehlung
> https://www.themudhugger.eu/shop/



Wie gerade schon mehrfach genannt


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2014)

Leider habe ich Gestern keine Bilder gemacht, so nur welche von mieser Qualität...
Mittwoch Nachmittag haben wir meist unsere Mädels-Mtb-Gruppe, besser gesagt eine "Damenrunde" von +/- 50 Jährigen 
Mitten im Wald meinen DH-Kumpel getroffen, der sich über Frauengeschnattere wunderte und gleich ein Bild von uns machte:





(Mein Alva ganz links)

Der "vergessene Trail" am Hausberg geht nicht nur steil bergab sondern auch steil bergauf...






... und bietet auch Tragepassagen:


----------



## Gpunkt (28. November 2014)

Damage war mal wieder letzete Woche in Aalen bei perfektem Wetter









Gruß Günter


----------



## sPiediNet (28. November 2014)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Damage war mal wieder letzete Woche in Aalen bei perfektem Wetter
> Gruß Günter



..und das Ironshuttle hält und hält ....Damage braucht gar kein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JimPanic (28. November 2014)

Danke! Hab mir nach dem Sommer extra die Schaltzüge durchgehend verlegt damit ich mich einsauen kann ohne meine Shifter in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen.


----------



## damage0099 (29. November 2014)

Hahaha!
@Spiedi: Genau! Das IS fährt sich einfach zuuuu geil!!
Was das alles aushält, ist unglaublich....

Ja, am Sonntag haben die Jungs nochmal ein paar Knaller ausgepackt!
Leider sieht man überhaupt nicht, wie steil das ist bzw. grad ab dort wird!
Schon die erste Rampe weiter oben war der Hammer!
Gut daß es davon keine Bilder gibt....da hab ich mir schon vor Angst in die Hose gemacht!

Also: Falls wer ein voll-geschissenes Schutzblech findet: => Es ist meins!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. November 2014)

Steck dir dein Schutzblech nächstes mal lieber gleich in die Hose.

Hilft in diesem Fall mehr und verschandelt auch nicht dein Bike.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Die Stelle sieht jetzt mal echt nicht steil aus


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. November 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> P.S. Die Stelle sieht jetzt mal echt nicht steil aus


Dann stell mal die Bäume grob senkrecht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dann stell mal die Bäume grob senkrecht.



Welchen denn?

Wenn ich den linken als senkrechte Referenz nehme, fährt damage ja fast schon berghoch


----------



## damage0099 (29. November 2014)

tja, ich sag ja......techn. Defizite.....
Aber mein einziges Problem ist, daß ich mein Rad nicht unter Kontrolle habe...sonst ist alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (29. November 2014)

man sieht schon ganz gut wie steil das da ist!!! auch zwecks der Körperhaltung


----------



## slimane- (30. November 2014)

Der Winter ist da...

Einen schönen 1. Advent euch allen


----------



## bolg (30. November 2014)

slimane- schrieb:


> Der Winter ist da...
> 
> Einen schönen 1. Advent euch allen


 
Ey, starkes Bild. Wo kommst du denn her, dass die Eiskristalle quer wachsen? Sieht so nach Rhön aus.

Bei mir wars heute so:


----------



## bolg (30. November 2014)

Oh, sorry, man sieht das Reed gar nicht! Ist halt auch schwarz-weiß, wie der Rest.


----------



## slimane- (30. November 2014)

Bild stammt leider nicht aus der Rhön, sondern aus Ehingen nahe Ulm.


----------



## bolg (30. November 2014)

Ok, scheint aber eine zugige Ecke zu sein! Hab ich mal so in der Rhön erlebt. Dachte, ich befinde mich in Sibirien - es war einsam und kalt und man sah die Hand vor Augen nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. November 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Ey, starkes Bild. Wo kommst du denn her, dass die Eiskristalle quer wachsen?


Die Bäume stehen im Nebel in dem ein sehr gleichmäßiger Wind weht. Sie wachsen in die Leerichtung, sind bis zu 6-7 cm lang, wirken wie eine Messerklinge aus Keramik und haben oft lang ausgezogene sehr feine Eisspitzen. Ich habe das gleiche heute in Oberböhringen beobachten können. Bei etliche Bäume sind unter der Eislast starke Äste abgebrochen. Sieht interessant aus. Das Wetter dazu ist aber eher sehr bescheiden.

Edit:

Hier gibt es massenhaft wunderschöne Bilder dazu, z.B. dieses


----------



## bolg (30. November 2014)

Ich finde, die Verwirbelungen des Luftstroms sind auf der Bank schön zu sehen. Und was das Wetter angeht: Geb ich dir recht, aber so kann ich mich wieder auf das Frühjahr freuen. Und generell ist mir kalt lieber als zu heiß und drückend.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2014)

Starke Bilder! Und das bei Ulm, also nicht soo weit weg.
Hier am Bodensee lediglich ruhiger Hochnebel, wie fast jeden Tag...

Gestern Nachmittag im Schwarzwald auf der Suche nach der Sonne gewesen - aber auch in der Höhe nicht fündig geworden.
War im Bikepark Bad Wildbad, der sogar geöffnet hatte, statt Liftbetrieb gabs einen Tansporter mit Anhänger für die DHler.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. November 2014)

Man man, sind die Shores dort alle so marode?
Da hätte ich ja Angst, dass mir so ein Brett in die VR-Speichen hopst.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2014)

Nein, das ist nur ein Starthügel im Übungsparkur mit den Tablesprüngen.
Northshoreelemente sind in gutem Zustand.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Dezember 2014)

Heute war einer der schönsten Biketage am Bodensee, Sonne, 12,5 Grad, endlich mal trockener Boden (kein Matsch, das Laub raschelt), die Bäume kahl, tolle Sicht, Surfen durchs nabenhohe Laub, wie Tiefschneefahren 

GoldenSummer im Dezember:






Gefahren bis es dunkel wurde:


----------



## bikerchris87 (24. Dezember 2014)

Heute noch einen kleinen Weihnachtsride getätigt, dabei bissl Zeit zum rumblödeln gehabt. 
Frohe Weinachten euch allen!


----------



## souldriver (26. Dezember 2014)

Winter in Brandenburg.


----------



## gerald555 (1. Januar 2015)

Endlich Winter!!!


----------



## bolg (4. Januar 2015)

Am höchsten Punkt meiner heutigen Tour. Bergrunter wurde es dann richtig frisch


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Januar 2015)

Gestern war es soweit, alle Teile für den Umbau auf 1x10 wurden geliefert . Ritzelpacket 9-42 von Leonardi General Lee, XD-Freilauf, ovales Bionicon B-Labs 32er Kettenblatt und neue Kette. Für den zweiten Laufradsatz ein 42er Ritzel von e-thirteen.
Und schon ist alles montiert 

Nachtrag:
Einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht über das ovale Bionicon B-Ring Kettenblatt findet ihr im folgendem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/upda...-auf-eure-kurbel.717295/page-12#post-12609072
Einen Fahrbericht mit Details zum Aufbau mit Leonardi Ritzelpaket 942 findet man im Thread 'XX1 Alternativen -DIY'.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-420#post-12609710


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Januar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348958


Jesses, da muss man ja das Bike immer zimmerfein putzen!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Januar 2015)

Nö, warum? Meine Frau hat etliche Kratzbäume für die Katze, ich dagegen habe nur einen einzigen "Bikebaum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Januar 2015)

Hast du wegen des 9er Ritzels auf 11-fach verzichtet oder hatte das andere Gründe? Der Aufpreis für die 942 Kassette hätte ja für Shifter und Schaltwerk fast gereicht.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Januar 2015)

Wegen der Bandbreite und dem Preis => teures 9-42er Ritzelpaket für den schnellen Tourenlaufradsatz, Kombination der beiden vorhandenen 11-36 Pakete mit dem 42 Ritzel für den Endurolaufradsatz mit Schwalbe-Trailstar-Klebemischung, schnell geht da ehe nicht.
Das ganze ist deutlich günstiger als beide Laufräder auf 1x11 fach umzubauen.

Das Gewicht ist natürlich dadurch deutlich gepurzelt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daten-und-fakten-bionicon-bikes.728351/#post-12379948


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Januar 2015)

und wie ist die Schaltqualität? Der Ansatz gefällt mir


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Januar 2015)

Laut Bionicon 50 km Einfahrzeit für das Kettenblatt.
Die Schaltqualität ist auf dem Montageständer OK. 
Mal schauen wie das Wetter am Wochenende ist.


----------



## Toxxxic (8. Januar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist natürlich dadurch deutlich gepurzelt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daten-und-fakten-bionicon-bikes.728351/#post-12379948



12,4kg mit Nobby Nic ist für ein Alva schon sehr leicht. Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du sehr breite Felgen drauf, so dass die NN 2,25'' sogar so breit sind wie 2,4''.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Januar 2015)

Ja in etwa.
Breite Felgen bringen mehr Luftvolumen, mehr Durchschlagschutz, mehr Grip und weniger Rollwiderstand sagen die Bikemagazine.
In der Praxis scheint sich das zu bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (10. Januar 2015)

Morgen Zusammen! Mal eine Frage hier am Rande, weil Dokk die B-Rings verbaut hat. Mir fällt das mit den B-Rings ein bisserl schwer zu glauben mit den Vorteilen. Mich erinnert das zu sehr an die Biopace-Kettenblätter von Shimano, die sich in der Theorie auch sehr gut angehört haben. In der Praxis, also am Rennrad im Einsatz, hat es dann eher genervt. Ich hatte viel häufiger das Gefühl, dass ich genau den sog. Sweetspot am falschen Punkt hatte, als dass mir Bergauf das Vorteile gebracht hätte. Und in der Ebene hats dann beim Versuch konstant zu Treten, immer gehoppelt. Und sauber schalten lies sich das System häufig auch nicht. Shimano hat dann ja in Folge das Konzept angepasst und die ovoide Grundform in Richtung rund wieder zurückmodelliert und Schalthilfen auf Kettenblätter genietet. Ausprobiert habe ich das dann allerdings nicht mehr. Da hätte ich nämlich schon die Nase voll von dem System.

Gibts jetzt schon Praxiserfahrung in freier Wildbahn?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (10. Januar 2015)

Die Ovalität bei den B-Rings ist gegenüber Biopace um 90 Grad versetzt. Anderes Prinzip.
Die B-Rings sind für Einfachkettenblätter, also keine Schaltprobleme. Ich gehe jetzt mal testen.
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. Januar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Und in der Ebene hats dann beim Versuch konstant zu Treten, immer gehoppelt.


Könnte es sein, dass du dann einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe gehörst? Die Dinger richten sich doch eher an Leute, die sich nicht gezwungen fühlen wollen, rund und konstant zu treten.


----------



## Gpunkt (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo, die Wartezeit auf das neue Evo kommt so langsamm in einen erträglichen Bereich und da das Wetter schlecht ist hab ich mir gedacht ich steigere die Vorfreude mit ein paar Bildchen"EVO in Action" die Bilder stammen vom Klassentreffen 2014.





















Gruß Günter


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Januar 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, ... und da das Wetter schlecht ist
> ...


Das Wetter schlecht?   
Hier am Bodensee hatten wir 17 Grad und Sonnenschein, man bedenke Mitte Januar...

Der Mitfahrer mit dem Supershuttle mit kurzer Hose:






Poserphoto in der Sonne:






Surfen im tiefen Laub:






Und wieder der gleiche Hüpfer :





Heute ist es deutlich kühler, gut so - ist ja Winter und es dürfte bitte auch mal wieder schneien!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. Januar 2015)

Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht über das ovale Bionicon B-Ring Kettenblatt findet ihr im folgendem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/upda...-auf-eure-kurbel.717295/page-12#post-12609072


----------



## damage0099 (11. Januar 2015)

Das Evo könnte FTD werden, falls es euch gefällt, bitte das Bild in GPunkt's Gallerie liken (oben rechts auf den Stern beim betrachten des Bildes klicken):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1761680?in=potdPool


----------



## hulster (11. Januar 2015)

Rot war eindeutig die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## bolg (13. Januar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass du dann einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe gehörst? Die Dinger richten sich doch eher an Leute, die sich nicht gezwungen fühlen wollen, rund und konstant zu treten.


 
Sorry, hatte die letzten paar Tage Internetausfall!

@Asphaltsurfer - Vermutlich eher nicht, aber mir fehlt auch etwas die genaue Definition derselben. Abgesehen davon find ich, so wie mit Biopace auch, den Ansatz aus ergonomischen Gesichtspunkten ganz spannend. Möglicherweise ist durch den leicht veränderten Ansatz von Bionicon da ein anderes Potential gegeben.

@Dokk - Aus dem Grund bin ich auch eigentlich aus der Diskussion raus. Da ich mit dem Reed schon auch größere Touren fahre, die von Asphalt über Forstweg und den Trail führen, bietet mir 1/11 zu wenig. 2/10 ist da sozusagen die Unterkante für mich und für die sind die B-Rings anscheinend ja nicht gedacht.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. Januar 2015)

Bei diesem trüben Wetter ein Lichtblick: Blick vom Sonnenberg nach Latsch (Südtirol):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (17. Januar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Bei diesem trüben Wetter ein Lichtblick: Blick vom Sonnenberg nach Latsch (Südtirol):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351332


 
Schönes Bild - gibts da gerade Föhn?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. Januar 2015)

Leider nein. In Latsch ist ebenfalls 3 Grad Regen :-( . Das Bild ist vom Spätsommer 2012. 
Aber das Ansehen macht an trüben Tagen trotzdem gute Laune, oder?


----------



## bolg (17. Januar 2015)

Korrekt - und die Abweichung beim Jahr fällt auch gar nicht auf


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Januar 2015)

Dein Lenker sieht ja doch etwas gewöhnungsbedüftig aus. Naja, geht ja ums Fahren.


----------



## bikerchris87 (18. Januar 2015)

Gestern Biketour unter Tage im Bergwerk Kamsdorf. Sehr sehr geil, sehr zu empfehlen! Nix für Leute mit Platzangst, Gänge zum Teil so eng das man mitm Lenker grad so durchpasst. Wir hatten die Endurotour gewählt. Einige Abschnitte sind Pumptrack mäßg aufgebaut, Anlieger sind einige dabei und paar Absätze zum Springen. Zur Krönung gab es dann noch einen Kicker, da bin ich aber nicht drüber. Gedauert hat der ganze Spaß 3h, waren ca. 14km, Trotz fast keiner Höhenmeter doch sehr anstrengend und sehr sehr dreckig    --> http://erlebnisradtouren-saaleland.de <--


----------



## bolg (18. Januar 2015)

Das glaub ich jetzt nicht! Was es nicht alles gibt. Ist das denn eine artgerechte Haltung für ein Bionicon?  - ist ja schließlich kein Underthemountainbike!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2015)

Typisches Maulwurfrennen ohne selber buddeln - so ähnlich wie shutteln.


----------



## bolg (18. Januar 2015)

@Oldie-Paul ... das ist der nächste Trend, wenn die Fatbikes durch sind: MRB = Moleridebike mit eingebauter Grabvorrichtung für Touren low than Zero! Unterirdisch gut!!!


----------



## bolg (18. Januar 2015)

Bei mir wars heute weniger drückend:




Da wollt ich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (18. Januar 2015)

Achso, zu früh geklickt: Das war dann schon wieder auf dem Heimweg! Das obligatorische Fahrradbild.





War Superwetter bei 0 Grad im Tal und dort oben A....kalt.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (18. Januar 2015)

Boliden





Mehr Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## bolg (18. Januar 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Boliden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351800


 
Gefallen mir beide sehr gut!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Januar 2015)

Bionicon GW Scandium am Corno Nero, Dolomiti di Brenta


----------



## hulster (25. Januar 2015)

Oooh Mann - ich muss doch umziehen.....


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Januar 2015)

Naja, am Bodensee sah es Heute so aus 

Bergauf:




(Es waren zwei Bionicon dabei, sieht man hier leider nicht so richtig aber das GT sieht ja auch ganz gut aus.)

Bergab:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (25. Januar 2015)

Na da werd ich neidisch! Bei mir hat's heute wegen Rücken nur auf den Rollentrainer im Keller gereicht.

Davon hab ich kein Foto!


----------



## hulster (26. Januar 2015)

Bei uns war am Samstag auch nen geiler Wintertag - aber leider noch ohne Bionicon. 
... und am Sonntag schon alles wieder weg.


----------



## Gpunkt (29. Januar 2015)

Gruß Günter


----------



## bolg (1. Februar 2015)

Heute von meiner Pannentour - Reifen platt, Werkzeug vergessen und dann auch noch die Brille verloren. Dabei war dei Wetterlage für die Jahreszeit echt optimal.


----------



## bolg (1. Februar 2015)

Hups, wo ist das Bild?

Zweiter Versuch!


----------



## bolg (1. Februar 2015)

Hmm, das neue Evo wäre wirklich deutlich zu erkennen. Das hier hat ja schon Tarnkappen-Style


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Hmm, das neue Evo wäre wirklich deutlich zu erkennen. Das hier hat ja schon Tarnkappen-Style


Die Brille liegt auch nirgends erkennbar herum.


----------



## Toxxxic (1. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Hups, wo ist das Bild?
> 
> Zweiter Versuch!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356115



Es gibt eine Editierfunktion


----------



## bolg (1. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Brille liegt auch nirgends erkennbar herum.


 
Nein, ich hatte auch schon gehofft auf dem Bild was zu sehen. Vermutlich bei einer meiner Pumpaktionen unbemerkt runtergefallen. Muss die Strecke bei Tauwetter noch mal abfahren. Ich hasse es, Müll im Wald liegen zu lassen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Muss die Strecke bei Tauwetter noch mal abfahren. Ich hasse es, Müll im Wald liegen zu lassen.


"Ein Haus verliert nichts, aber der Wald gibt nichts mehr her!" (Pumukel zitiert seine Großmutter)
Schau in zehn Jahren nochmals nach. Vielleicht ziert sie dann die Spitze einer junge Tanne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (1. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> "Ein Haus verliert nichts, aber der Wald gibt nichts mehr her!"


 
Das macht mir jetzt ein bisserl Angst - da trau ich mich ja gar nicht mehr in den Wald, wenn der nix mehr hergibt!


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2015)

Heute gings los zum Neuschneeradeln 

Erst mal der Hinweg zum Hausberg auf Asphalt,
Auf die Plätze, fertig:






LOS:




Start im 4x-Stil, aber das Bionicon führt 


Dann ab auf den Trail in den Tiefschnee samt kleiner Wächten 





Und vorhin waren wir allesamt noch beim Vortrag von Harald Philipp zum Thema BergBikesteigen.


----------



## Promontorium (1. Februar 2015)

@HP: War's interessant?


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2015)

Jetzt verstehe ich Deine Frage  dachte erst wer ist denn HP hier im Forum...
Der Vortrag war klasse, war aber der Gleiche wie vor 2 oder 3 Jahren in Konstanz, er plant jedoch was Neues.


----------



## Promontorium (2. Februar 2015)

Ach so, ja. Stimmt!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. Februar 2015)

*Grüße von der Ostalb !*









Micha


----------



## Sackmann (7. Februar 2015)

Geiles Bike, geile Jacke, geile Kartuschen, geiler Typ!


----------



## Promontorium (7. Februar 2015)

Geiles Wetter, geiler Helm imho!


----------



## bolg (8. Februar 2015)

Vorhin im Schwarzwald 





Das wesentliche ist im Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Das wesentliche ist im Bild!


HÖRNCHEN?
Puh, da sind wir mit Promontorium ja schon zu dritt!


----------



## bolg (8. Februar 2015)

JAAA - ich schraub sie jedesmal wieder gerne an den Lenker, bevor ich das Bild mache und hier im Forum poste! 

Du warst der Erste, der reagiert hat. Du bekommst von mir ein kaputtes Waschmaschinenbullauge. Wohin soll ichs schicken?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Du bekommst von mir ein kaputtes Waschmaschinenbullauge. Wohin soll ichs schicken?


Kannste behalten, Habe ´nen Toplader. Aber lies mein Posting ruhig zu Ende.


----------



## bolg (8. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kannste behalten, Habe ´nen Toplader. Aber lies mein Posting ruhig zu Ende.


 
Ja, wer des Lesens mächtig ist, hat eindeutig Vorteile im Leben .

Auch wenn ichs zuerst nicht gesehen habe, freut es mich nun umso mehr, dass wir hier immer mehr werden, die diese technische Errungenschaft sinnvoll zu nutzen wissen. Darauf: Trinke ma eina


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Februar 2015)

von mehr werden kann ja solange nicht die Rede sein, bis klar gestellt ist, was mit sinnvoll nutzen gemeint ist


----------



## Promontorium (8. Februar 2015)

Hörnchen? Nö! Früher mal am CC-Hardtail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> von mehr werden kann ja solange nicht die Rede sein, bis klar gestellt ist, was mit sinnvoll nutzen gemeint ist


Wir packen den Berg bei den Hörnern.  Promontorium


----------



## bolg (8. Februar 2015)

Korrekt, die entspanntere Art, den Berg hoch zukommen!


----------



## aufgehts (8. Februar 2015)

Hörnchen eignen sich speziell zum einfädeln im grünzeuch....
ich brauch schon lange keine mehr.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Hörnchen eignen sich speziell zum einfädeln im grünzeuch....
> ich brauch schon lange keine mehr.


Du kanns schon ohne einfädeln? Ich brauch da noch Hilfen.


----------



## bolg (8. Februar 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Hörnchen eignen sich speziell zum einfädeln im grünzeuch....
> ich brauch schon lange keine mehr.


 
Dito! So tief fahr ich nicht, dass ich im Gras hängen bleib!


----------



## dukestah (9. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> HÖRNCHEN?
> Puh, da sind wir mit Promontorium ja schon zu dritt!


Ich fahr auch mit Hörnchen am 180er Alva 
Also sind wir schon 4


----------



## bolg (10. Februar 2015)

@dukestah - Nicht ganz. Promontorium hat seine wieder abgeschraubt. Oder kennst du noch jemanden, der sich hier nicht outet?


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2015)

Hörnchen...seid ihr lebensmüde??


----------



## bolg (10. Februar 2015)

@damage0099 
Nein, passive Todeswünsche weiße ich weit von mir! 
Aber was hat das mit Hörnchen zu tun? Und vor allem: wir sind in der Gallerie, deshalb noch ein Foto mit Hörnchen!


----------



## Promontorium (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte Hörnchen nie am Bionicon, habe sie also auch nie abgeschraubt. Früher an meiner CC-Feile waren sie dran, und das war auch gut so. Im Wiegetritt gibt es kein besseres Greifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ich hatte Hörnchen nie am Bionicon, habe sie also auch nie abgeschraubt. Früher an meiner CC-Feile waren sie dran, und das war auch gut so. Im Wiegetritt gibt es kein besseres Greifen!


Da habe ich irgendwann irgendein Foto von dir missdeutet. Kannst du mir noch einmal verzeihen, dass ich deinen Namen im Zusammenhang mit Hörnchen und Bionicon genannt habe? Ich wollte deinen guten Ruf nicht ruinieren.


----------



## Promontorium (10. Februar 2015)

Ach, liest sich "böser", als es gemeint ist. Null problemo. Und ja, es sei Dir verziehen, diese ""Rufschädigung""!


----------



## bolg (15. Februar 2015)

Spricht für sich

 !


----------



## gerald555 (17. Februar 2015)

A bissal an da Alz eingesaut


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2015)

Sauber!
SO muss ein Bike aussehn!


----------



## gerald555 (17. Februar 2015)

Habe mich auch sehr bemüht


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. Februar 2015)

Der Flaschenhalter ist aber nicht wirklich schick ;-)


----------



## gerald555 (17. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß!!!! Auf dem Oberrohr baut er auch recht hoch.
Die Thermoflasche ist so rießig! Würde bei meinem normalen Halter sonst bei jedem Buckel auf den Lenkkopf schlagen. Das nervt!
Der Flaschenhalter wird nur mit einem Riemen ums Rohr gespannt. Läßt sich in der Neigung verstellen und ohne großen
Aufwand abnehmen.
Ist normalerweise auch für die Sattelstütze.


----------



## gerald555 (17. Februar 2015)

No Oans.
Weil`so schee war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

Flaschenhalterbefestigung kommt beim Mounty eh ein bisserl kurz finde ich. Vermissen die so wenige? Am Downhillbike verstehe ich das ja, aber Enduro oder AM fänd ich es schon sinnvoll...
Ist der einzige Wermuthstropfen am neuen Edison Evo, dass die fehlt...


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2015)

Fährst Du ohne Rucksack?


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

Ähem jaaaaa. Wüsste nicht, was ich da rein tun sollte....


----------



## gerald555 (18. Februar 2015)

Geht mir auch so! Nehm doch nicht extra für die Flasche einen Rucksack mit.


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

Bin zwar noch nicht Mitglied der Bionicon Family, werde mir aber bei Anschaffung des EE einen Halter für die Sattelstütze anschaffen. Hoffe mal, dass ich die versenkbare Stütze nicht brauche )


----------



## slowbeat (18. Februar 2015)

Mit dem Klickfix Bottlefix kannst Du den Halter am Standrohr der Gabel befestigen, wenn Du ne Doppelbrückengabel fährst. Das hatte ich so am Edison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (18. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre eigentlich nie ohne Rucksack. Da ist was zum Trinken, Schlauch, Werkzeug, Handy, Flickzeug, Schlüsselbund, Geld, ein paar Müsliriegel... drin. Wenn nötig hängen noch die Protektoren dran. Habt ihr das in der Satteltasche oder seid ihr ohne das ganze Zeug unterwegs?


----------



## gerald555 (18. Februar 2015)

Handy, Foto, Päckchen Tempo und evtl. Multitool. Das war`s! Dafür brauche ich keinen Rucksack!
Zudem bringe ich in meiner kleinen Satteltasche ne Menge unter, wenn es sein muß! ;-)
Auf meinen Hometrails brauche ich nicht mehr.
Und wenn ich auf der Tour nen Schlauch bräuchte, habe ich wahrscheinlich eh einen Totalschaden.


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2015)

Gut, Rucksack ist Gewohnheitssache. Vor Jahren mit dem CC-HT wäre ein Rucksack nie gegangen, heute kann ich gar nimmer ohne. Zum einen fühlte ich mich nackig, im Winter wär's kalt am Rücken und auch sonst ist ja immer ein bißchen Werkzeug, Handy, etc. dabei.
Ich benutze aber keine Trinkblase, da ich zum einen den Plastikgeschmack nicht will und zum anderen eh' immer mal pausiere, wo ich dann in Ruhe trinken kann!

Satteltasche käme mir nicht ans Bike, rein aus optischen Gründen!


----------



## ABBiker (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch immer eine PET-Flasche im Rucksack. Trinkblase mag ich nicht. Mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze ist Satteltasche schwierig, außerdem rüttelt es auf kurz oder lang eigentlich immer die Halterung kaputt.


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Handy, Foto, Päckchen Tempo und evtl. Multitool. Das war`s! Dafür brauche ich keinen Rucksack!
> Zudem bringe ich in meiner kleinen Satteltasche ne Menge unter, wenn es sein muß! ;-)
> Auf meinen Hometrails brauche ich nicht mehr.



Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Habe Handy, Multitool, kl. Lappen und Flickzeug in der Satteltasche. Mehr brauche ich für die 1-2 Stunden nicht dabei. Ein Rucksack am Rücken würde mich zu sehr stören, vor allem im Sommer.


----------



## Promontorium (18. Februar 2015)

Und wie machst Du das im Sommer bei längeren Touren im Hinblick auf "ausreichende Flüssigkeitsversorgung"?


----------



## gerald555 (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn trinken alle - dann Durst! ;-) Schmarr`n! Teile ich mir dementsprechend ein.
Wenn`s natürlich länger dauert, kommt auch ein Rucksack mit.

Wie bei allem. Jedem, wie es ihm gefällt


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

Da ich nicht in der prallen Gluthitze und auch dann nur max. 2 Stunden fahre reicht mir eine Buddel mit 750ml locker aus. Bin aber sowieso ein Wenigtrinker...


----------



## slash-sash (18. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Bin zwar noch nicht Mitglied der Bionicon Family, werde mir aber bei Anschaffung des EE einen Halter für die Sattelstütze anschaffen. Hoffe mal, dass ich die versenkbare Stütze nicht brauche )



Du überlegst zwischen einem 160er oder einem 180er Evo und bist der Meinung, du brauchst die versenkbare Sattelstütze nicht? Was läuft da denn schief? Soory, aber das verstehe ich jetzt ja nun gar nicht. Wie fährst du denn berg runter? Oder schiebst du sobald es bergab geht?
Das wäre ja so, als wenn du an deinem Auto auch auf der Autobahn nur den ersten Gang benutzt.
Komisch, komisch.


Sascha


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Februar 2015)

Sascha, das ist rel. einfach erklärt:
Bei meinem Radunfall im Mai habe ich mir u.a. einen mehrfachen Beckenbruch und einen Lendenwirbelbruch zugezogen. Deshalb kann ich auch nicht mehr mit meinem ungef. CX fahren. Die Federung ist für mich eher med. notwendig als ein "Spassfaktor".
Zudem bin ich trotz meiner 52 Lenze erst jetzt zur gefederten Fraktion gestoßen und auf diesem Gebiet ein Newbie.

PS, schreibe grad vom Handy, da gehen die smilies nicht so richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (18. Februar 2015)

Alles gut. Ich habe mich nur gewundert.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: GERADE weil du diese Problematik hast wirst du die Sattelstütze brauchen. Das hat nichts mit zusätzlichem Schnickschnack zu tun, sondern für ein HILFSMITTEL! Nimm sie, UND probier sie aus. Gerade, wenn's bergab geht und sei es noch so wenig, schaffst du sie dir aus dem Weg.  Glaub mir, aber DAS bringt Sicherheit. Ich benutze sie wie die Gangschaltung im Auto.


Sascha


----------



## triple-ooo (19. Februar 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Alles gut. Ich habe mich nur gewundert.
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: GERADE weil du diese Problematik hast wirst du die Sattelstütze brauchen. Das hat nichts mit zusätzlichem Schnickschnack zu tun, sondern für ein HILFSMITTEL! Nimm sie, UND probier sie aus. Gerade, wenn's bergab geht und sei es noch so wenig, schaffst du sie dir aus dem Weg.  Glaub mir, aber DAS bringt Sicherheit. Ich benutze sie wie die Gangschaltung im Auto.
> Sascha



Nachdem die Sattelstütze ja beim Bike dabei ist, werde ich sie selbstverständlich auch ausprobieren. Da aber beim CX, das ich bis dato immer gefahren bin, keine Sattelstützen verwendet werden und meine Streckenprofile gleich bleiben werden, sollte es auch weiterhin ohne gehen. Mal sehen, lasse mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind!


----------



## bolg (19. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> ...... keine Sattelstützen verwendet werden .....


 
Öh, das ist mal MTB-Extrem - will ich mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## triple-ooo (19. Februar 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Öh, das ist mal MTB-Extrem - will ich mir nicht vorstellen!



Jaja, wenn ihr euren Spaß habt, bin ich ja zufrieden 
Natürlich meinte ich die verstellbare, menno!


----------



## bolg (19. Februar 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Jaja, wenn ihr euren Spaß habt, bin ich ja zufrieden
> Natürlich meinte ich die verstellbare, menno!


 
Ich helfe wo ich kann!


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Februar 2015)

Da alle nur noch dem neuen Evo entgegenfiebern - ich kanns ja verstehen 
und bevor ich mich nur ärgere noch ein Alva gekauft zu haben und nicht ein Evo vorbestellt   
bin ich Heute dann doch besser mit dem Alva raus in die Sonne 
und ab auf den Hausberg:






Sonne sogar mitten im Wald:





Und von unserer MtB-Mädels-Gruppe ließ sich nur Eine begeistern mitzufahren:




Ausgerechnet die Stärkste bergauf  die Arme erfrohr fast bergauf in meinem Schneckentempo
bzw. sie erzählte die ganze Zeit fröhlich - vermutlich, um nicht einzuschlafen während ich hochjapste...
Bergab aber war wieder alles im Lot  und auch das Alva machte wieder Spaß - trotzdem... 
tausche zwei "A" und ein "L" gegen ein "E" und ein "O"...


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn hier net bald n dreckiges Evo-Äktschn-Bild kommt, poste ich mein altes Supershuttle


----------



## gerald555 (19. Februar 2015)

Coole Mädels


----------



## Urbayer (19. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da alle nur noch dem neuen Evo entgegenfiebern - ich kanns ja verstehen
> und bevor ich mich nur ärgere noch ein Alva gekauft zu haben und nicht ein Evo vorbestellt
> bin ich Heute dann doch besser mit dem Alva raus in die Sonne
> und ab auf den Hausberg:



Da kann ich auch ein Lied davon singen. 
Meinen Plan, das Alva meinem Sohn zu spendieren und mir doch noch ein Evo zu gönnen, musste ich leider vorerst auf Eis legen.
Musste im Winter noch in neue Beisserchen investieren - so habe ich ein Alva 160 unterm Hintern und das Evo (besser 2 1/2 Evo's) im Mund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (19. Februar 2015)

Au weia, noch schlimmer!
Wir warten einfach auf die neuen Farben des Evos... in Alunatur sieht es ja schonmal sehr gut aus.
Und solange ergötze ich mich an meinem wunderschönen Ironwood, dem Schönsten aller Bionicon Räder  somit alles nur ein Luxus"problem"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Februar 2015)

znarf32 schrieb:


> - so habe ich ein Alva 160 unterm Hintern und das Evo (besser 2 1/2 Evo's) im Mund.


Du meinst sicher, du hast ein Alva mit Biss!


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn hier net bald n dreckiges Evo-Äktschn-Bild kommt, poste ich mein altes Supershuttle



Mach doch, mach doch!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Februar 2015)

Während alle hier die Kartons mit dem Evo auspacken, poste ich mal wieder Bilder von Heute mit dem altmodischen Alva  
Und wieder vom Hausberg, der aber täglich seinen Charakter ändert,
war Vorgestern der Boden noch schön gefroren und hart, war Heute alles megarutschig, matschig und nach der Tour alles batzig.
Ein neues Evo hätte ich Heute garnicht rausgelassen...


















Aber spaßig war es allemal


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2015)

Sauber!!
Die Evo-Jünger trauen sich wohl nicht raus.....


----------



## gerald555 (21. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und wieder vom Hausberg, der aber täglich seinen Charakter ändert,
> war Vorgestern der Boden noch schön gefroren und hart, war Heute alles megarutschig, matschig und nach der Tour alles batzig.
> 
> Das ist doch gerade das schöne dran
> ...





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Während alle hier die Kartons mit dem Evo auspacken, poste ich mal wieder Bilder von Heute mit dem altmodischen Alva
> Und wieder vom Hausberg, der aber täglich seinen Charakter ändert,
> war Vorgestern der Boden noch schön gefroren und hart, war Heute alles megarutschig, matschig und nach der Tour alles batzig.
> Ein neues Evo hätte ich Heute garnicht rausgelassen...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (21. Februar 2015)

Und nu?


----------



## gerald555 (23. Februar 2015)

Frühling?!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. Februar 2015)

Krasse Geschichte:
Jetzt hat mein alter Bikefreund glatt das Alva 160 aus dem "Mountain-Bike-Magazin"-Test vom letzten Jahr gekauft. Für 1400€ in babyblau. Ich hab ihm letzte Woche eine SMS geschickt mit dem Tip für den 1800€ Deal. Heute ist er an den Tegernsee gefahren und hat stattdessen das Testrad mitgenommen.
Und da es noch kein Foto gibt, stell ich mal das Foto aus dem Mountain-Bike-Magazin-Test rein, ist ja zumindest das selbe Bike


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Februar 2015)

Und ich habe auch vor zwei Wochen Jemanden aus Norddeutschland zum 160er Alva-Deal geraten und Vorgestern kam die Mail:
das Alva sei bestellt! In Norddeutschland kennt kein Mensch Bionicon, das wird sich nun hoffentlich ändern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> das Alva sei bestellt! In Norddeutschland kennt kein Mensch Bionicon, ..


Die Auffahrt auf ´nen Deich schafft man ja gerade noch, ohne die Geometrie zu verstellen.


----------



## luCYnger (24. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Auffahrt auf ´nen Deich schafft man ja gerade noch, ohne die Geometrie zu verstellen.


sach das nich,
das kommt auf die Windstärke und Richtung an 
bei entsprechenden Verhältnissen hatte ich sogar schon mal mit dem Motorrad Probleme


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2015)

Mountainbiken in Norddeutschland kann vielfältig sein:
Ausgesetzte Singletrails mit Blick aufs Meer  sozusagen das "Finale" des Nordens :




Zwar kein Bionicon sondern mein treues Votec Tox, das nun im Norden sein "Gnadenbrot" bekommt.

Windschiefe Wanderwege mit freundlichen Wanderen egal wie schmal der Weg ist...





Und Biken am Strand, was für stramme Waden sorgt bzw. mir geht da gern mal die Puste aus...






Und - als Süddeutsche staunt man da nicht schlecht - auch das ist der Norden: Schnee samt Verwehungen:






Ja, da wäre der Weg... ob das ein Fätty schaffen würde 






Nun aber wieder zurück zum Bionicon,
immerhin werden die neuen Evos nun nicht mehr nur durchs Wohnzimmer geschoben sondern dürfen schon mal ums Wohnzimmer rollen 
bis zu den ersten Bildern von GPunkt oder Damage auf den Trails wieder mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Alva:





Passend zum Thema eine Treppe 

Unsere MtB-Mittwochs-Mädelsgruppe Heute Nachmittag in Äktschn:





Das wars, soo viele Bilder von mir , aber sonst postet ja kaum einer Bilder


----------



## TheSpecialOne (25. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder. War das zufällig an der Ostsee (Boltenhagen) ?. Kommt mir so bekannt vor. Das Bike schaut heiß aus. Hardtail mit Doppelbrücke. Krass aber geil.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2015)

An der Ostsee, da hast Du Recht, aber weiter westlich, nämlich an der Steilküste von Strande (das ist bei Kiel) Richtung Eckernförde.
Und das Bike ist schon über 10 Jahre alt, noch ein echtes in Süddeutschland geschweißtes Votec mit der Doppelbrücke vom Steiner, war damals Kult und logischerweise konnte ich nach der Pleite von Votec nur noch Bionicon kaufen


----------



## bolg (25. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ja, da wäre der Weg... ob das ein Fätty schaffen würde


Hängt halt vom Schnee ab, würde ich sagen - wenn der zu pulvrig ist, geht da glaub ich auch nichts mehr .

Aber schöne Bilder - wo liegt denn die Ruine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Februar 2015)

Die Burg ist hier am Bodensee, der Hohentwiel, die sog. Hegauvulkane.


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2015)

Ach herrje - der Hohentwiel! Mein Gedächtnis lässt nach !!!
Den kenn ich, da war ich schon. War ziemlich steil da hoch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2015)

Jetzt mal keine tolles Fotos, aber direkt vom Winterpokal heute. So vertreibe ich mir die Wartezeit auf die rote Lola. 







Und hier kann man das ganze noch in bewegten Bildern sehen. Und manchmal bin ich auch im Harschschnee stecken geblieben und das direkt vor einem Anlieger. Und den Table hoch strampeln, damit man überhaupt hoch kommt.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Februar 2015)

Cool 
Und der Film ist richtig klasse, hast Du den allein mit Stativ gedreht?


----------



## slimane- (27. Februar 2015)

Ahh Blaustein 

Gute Strecke und schönes Video


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Cool
> Und der Film ist richtig klasse, hast Du den allein mit Stativ gedreht?


Danke. Ja, meist muss ich allein filmen. Aber das Gorilla hilft enorm dabei.


slimane- schrieb:


> Ahh Blaustein


Genau.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Danke. Ja, meist muss ich allein filmen. Aber das Gorilla hilft enorm dabei.
> Genau.


...eine Gabel Performance wie Chris Akrigg ..wieviel Druck hast du denn drin? Also Gewicht/Druck Verhältnis


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...eine Gabel Performance wie Chris Akrigg ..wieviel Druck hast du denn drin? Also Gewicht/Druck Verhältnis


Was denn für eine Performance, wenn ich dauernd im Schnee stecken bleibe?
Ich fahre derzeit 1bar/10 kg oben und 0,9bar/10 kg unten.
Ich höre:


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was denn für eine Performance, wenn ich dauernd im Schnee stecken bleibe?
> Ich fahre derzeit 1bar/10 kg oben und 0,9bar/10 kg unten.
> Ich höre:


Und wie schwer bist Du ..mit allem (Männer dürfen das sagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...eine Gabel Performance wie Chris Akrigg ..wieviel Druck hast du denn drin? Also Gewicht/Druck Verhältnis


Da habe ich das nun extra ausgerechnet und nun willst du doch das wissen:


sPiediNet schrieb:


> Und wie schwer bist Du ..mit allem (Männer dürfen das sagen)


Irgendetwas zwischen 76 und 78 kg fahrfertig derzeit.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da habe ich das nun extra ausgerechnet und nun willst du doch das wissen:
> Irgendetwas zwischen 76 und 78 kg fahrfertig derzeit.


Mit dem Gewicht komme ich auch etwa hin ..und jeder hat da so sein eigenes Setup. Ich habe oben max. 0.8 bar und unten 0.7 bar Druck
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass Deine Gabel praktisch nicht einfedert ...vielleicht liegts halt doch an den Verhältnissen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Mit dem Gewicht komme ich auch etwa hin ..und jeder hat da so sein eigenes Setup. Ich habe oben max. 0.8 bar und unten 0.7 bar Druck
> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass Deine Gabel praktisch nicht einfedert ...vielleicht liegts halt doch an den Verhältnissen


Sicher, denn ich nutze den Federweg sonst eigentlich gut aus. Wenn ich allerdings aus Neugier mal auf ein anderes Bike steige, ist mir die Einstellung meistens zu weich. Aber vielleicht werde ich noch lockerer?


----------



## hulster (27. Februar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jetzt mal keine tolles Fotos, aber direkt vom Winterpokal heute. So vertreibe ich mir die Wartezeit auf die rote Lola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man - wenn ich solche Trails  vor der Tür hätte......


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Februar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Man - wenn ich solche Trails  vor der Tür hätte......


Kan ich verstehen. Die Strecke ist gerade erst im Bau, zur Hälfte fertig. Macht den Jungs aber schon mächtig Spaß. Und ich hoffe, auch noch ein wenig Luft unter die Reifen zu bekommen.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2015)

Schöne Strecke, da muß ich auch mal hin, vielleicht mal ein Minibionicontreffen?

Und Hunderte von Evos rollen durch die Wohnzimmer, es werden schon Dämpfer auseinander genommen,
aber immer noch keine Äktschnbilder der üblichen Verdächtigen auf ihren neuen Evos,
ich brech zusammen:






Immer nur die alten Alvas:




Huch  was ist den da passiert?


Ähem, die Räder hingen mit dem Sattel am Baum und ich setzte mich fürs Poserphoto auf den Baum 
Doch dann... "knacks" - ich sprang runter und:




Da waren wohl die Bikes zu schwer fürs morsche Holz oder der Rucksack oder die Protektorenweste oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (1. März 2015)

Ich vermute hinter dem Bericht eine versteckte Fangfrage


----------



## Urbayer (1. März 2015)

@Votec Tox,

gib's doch zu. Das war reine Absicht in der Hoffnung, dass das Alva das zeitliche segnet und Du Dir letzten Endes so einen Grund für's Evo verschaffst.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, wenn Du ein Evo gekauft hättest, wären hier schon viele "Evo in Action" Bilder.  
Oder ist nur dein Wohnzimmer nicht so photogen??


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. März 2015)

Bei dem Wetter bei uns würde auch ein Alva bei mir nicht dreckig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Über eine Runde mit dem Hund gings bisher leider nicht hinaus


----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und Hunderte von Evos rollen durch die Wohnzimmer,
> aber immer noch keine Äktschnbilder der üblichen Verdächtigen auf ihren neuen Evos


----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2015)

znarf32 schrieb:


> @Votec Tox,
> .....
> Oder ist nur dein Wohnzimmer nicht so photogen??


Nachdem hier alle "die Hosen runter lassen" - will sagen Ihr Wohnzimmer zeigen...
Voila :





@bolg: hihi, ohne Worte...
@Asphaltsurfer: O.k. bei Dauerregen würde ich auch durchs Zimmer "rollen" 
@damage0099: Bist Du wieder gesund und wann kommt endlich Dein Evo plus Bilder?


----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2015)

immer noch bettlägerig.....und auch auf's Evo warte ich noch 
Dabei hab ich schon dreckige Laufräder auf meinem neuen LRS montiert


----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2015)

Das Evo kommt bestimmt gleich angerauscht wenn Du wieder fit bist!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. März 2015)

Kein Action Bild mangels Fotografen  und da ich als Model nie so viel hermachen würde wie Votec Tox.
Kein Wohnzimmerbild, da das SS schon eingesaut ist und ich vorher keins gemacht hab.

Als nur ein Standbild:





Und eins mit Begleitung:





Leider wollte mich Hunter trotz guten Zuredens nicht fotografieren


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. März 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Ich vermute hinter dem Bericht eine versteckte Fangfrage



...kann gefährlich werden darauf was zu sagen. Da kann man bei Frauen nur Falsches sagen


----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> ...
> Kein Wohnzimmerbild, da das SS schon eingesaut ist und ich vorher keins gemacht hab.
> ....


Wo ist denn dieses blitzblanke und wunderschöne SuperS eingesaut?  
Aber Hunter posiert ganz schön lässig daneben, sich seiner Wirkung voll bewußt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. März 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Über eine Runde mit dem Hund gings bisher leider nicht hinaus


Je mieser das Wetter, desto ausdauernder läuft meiner. Da kommen schon mal zwei Stunden zusammen. Er ist ja jetzt schon älter und kann nicht mehr so lang und weit laufen.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieses blitzblanke und wunderschöne SuperS eingesaut?
> Aber Hunter posiert ganz schön lässig daneben, sich seiner Wirkung voll bewußt



Das Bild war vor der eigentlichen Testfahrt. Da hat es 2 km auf dem Buckel. Mehr wie 4 km wollte ich dem Bully nicht unbedingt zumuten. Der würde zwar rennen bis er umfällt, aber das will ich nicht riskieren. Bei der Rasse ist die Atmung suboptimal. Hab auch noch 2 Möpse, die bleiben nach 500 m einfach stehen wenn es Ihnen zu schnell wird. Der Bully will mit mir um die Wette laufen.


----------



## Resibiker (1. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Er ist ja jetzt schon älter und kann nicht mehr so lang und weit laufen.


Kann man einen 10 Monaten alten Kater auch zum Personal Coach ausbilden lassen


----------



## Urbayer (1. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nachdem hier alle "die Hosen runter lassen" - will sagen Ihr Wohnzimmer zeigen...
> Voila :
> 
> 
> ...



Mann, das nenn ich mal commitment - der Stellplatz fürs Ironwood mit eingesticktem Namen im Teppich. Einfach nur Wahnsinn


----------



## gerald555 (1. März 2015)

Kein EVO! 
Ich begnüge mich mit dem Opa. 
Jetzt mit weißem Casting und 160 mm Federweg.




Habe heute meine bessere Hälfte bei dem Sauwetter durch den Wald gejagt.
Probefahrt muß ja sein.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (1. März 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Kein EVO!
> Ich begnüge mich mit dem Opa.
> Jetzt mit weißem Casting und 160 mm Federweg.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Mutter und den Vater Deines Opas


----------



## sPiediNet (1. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nachdem hier alle "die Hosen runter lassen" - will sagen Ihr Wohnzimmer zeigen...
> Voila :
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Supershuttle steht ja auch auf dem roten Teppich ..aber dein Ironwood Läufer ist der Hammer apropos ...der Drehmomentschlüssel ist auch griffbereit ..Daumen hoch


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. März 2015)

längere Hunderunde mit Übungstreppe
http://mtbn.ws/p12cea
mit eingefahrenen Bremsen geht schon besser



edit: Heureka
>>ich bin nicht in der Lage ein Bild einzubinden! Ich arbeite daran (kotzen könnte ich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
war ja klar, dass das geht<<


----------



## sPiediNet (1. März 2015)

Wenn ich ganz lange Dein Hund anschaue, erscheint im Hintergrund plötzlich ein Bionicon Evo vor einer Treppe.
Süsser Hund ...wirklich (Smartphone Smile)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz lange Dein Hund anschaue, erscheint im Hintergrund plötzlich ein Bionicon Evo vor einer Treppe.
> Süsser Hund ...wirklich (Smartphone Smile)


Jimmy sagt danke


----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2015)

Habe bis dato nur 1x11er Kandidaten gesehen....
Keine 2x10-Weicheier hier?


----------



## triple-ooo (1. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe bis dato nur 1x11er Kandidaten gesehen....
> Keine 2x10-Weicheier hier?



Hier, hier!! Bekennender Zweifach-Fahrer, allerdings noch ohne Evo.
Verstehe den ganzen Einfachhype irgendwie eh nicht so ganz. Da versuchen Heerscharen von Ingenieuren seit Jahrzenhnten, dem Fahrrad flexiblere Übersetzungen zu geben und nu das. Aber jedem das Seine...

Fahre aktuell Shimano mit 24/38 und freue mich schon auf 22/36 am Evo!!


----------



## slowbeat (1. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe bis dato nur 1x11er Kandidaten gesehen....
> Keine 2x10-Weicheier hier?


Liegt vielleicht daeran, dass die 11er im Vorverkauf billiger waren als die 10er?
Hier gabs schon eins direkt aus der Kiste und andere werden halt umbauen.

Btw: Wer hat Interesse an nem 26" LRS und der kompletten 11x Schaltgruppe aus nem (noch nicht gelieferten) EVO? Ich nehme Angebote entgegen


----------



## damage0099 (1. März 2015)

Aaaaaah also doch 
Da war eins, stimmt


----------



## bikerchris87 (1. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe bis dato nur 1x11er Kandidaten gesehen....
> Keine 2x10-Weicheier hier?



Hier hier hier, ich hab mich für das 2x10 entschieden gehabt weil ich nicht weiß ob mir das 1x11 taugt. Hab zwar nur 400€ gespart bei der Vorbestellaktion, aber was solls, Macht der Gewohnheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2015)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Hier hier hier, ich hab mich für das 2x10 entschieden gehabt weil ich nicht weiß ob mir das 1x11 taugt. Hab zwar nur 400€ gespart bei der Vorbestellaktion, aber was solls, Macht der Gewohnheit.


Ah ok, super 
Welche Bremse hast dann?
Die (kleinste) Guide (ohne R...RSC)?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. März 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Heute ne Einstellungstour gedreht und 2-3 Bilder gemacht.
Das Rad ist so geil !!!


----------



## Votec Tox (6. März 2015)

Das Bild mit der Treppe


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2015)

Sieht wie immer nach garnix aus 
Hab noch eins eingefügt, von vorne...


----------



## Resibiker (6. März 2015)

Stahltreppe! Respekt


----------



## sPiediNet (6. März 2015)

Leider nur i-Phone Qualität ....aber trotzdem geile Kulisse mit dem Felsen und die Treppe ist auch nicht ohne ..Daumen hoch!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (6. März 2015)

*Juhu, die EVOs sind da!! Wie geil ist das denn??*





Grüße aus Aalen. Micha.


----------



## The Bug (6. März 2015)

Die Bilder sind Hammer geil!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (6. März 2015)

@damage0099


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Heut hab ich wieder ein EVO in freier Wildbahn gesehn!
Der Fahrer konnte garnix, dafür aber sein Radel!
So eins hätt ich auch gern! 




 
Das Evo wollte mehr.....und zauberte seinem Fahrer ein kleines Lächeln ins Gesicht:



 

Die Frage, ob es auch verspielt ist, wurde beantwortet:


----------



## sPiediNet (7. März 2015)

Ich müsst wissen, vor dem EVO war sein Gesicht immer verpixelt ...jetzt scheiss egal es schauen sowieso alle nur noch aufs Bike ..grins, smile


----------



## Gpunkt (7. März 2015)

Nein kein Bionicon Klassentreffen heute mit sechs Evos aus unserer Bikegruppe unterwegs und alle total begeistert( und es fehlen noch drei)

Gruß Günter


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. März 2015)

*Beste Laune auf ganzer Linie wird aus Aalen gemeldet.* 
*Die neuen Bikes sind ganz große Klasse!!! 			Danke an den Tegernsee.* 





*und fahren sich schnell und dynamisch durch die Trails ...*

*



















Grüße Micha*


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2015)

Ganz grosses Kino! Klasse!
Und ich habe richtig verstanden, Eure Bikegruppe hat 9 (in Worten "neun") Evos geordert! 
Vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## damage0099 (7. März 2015)

Endlich mal Action hier!!
Sauber!!


----------



## sPiediNet (7. März 2015)

Hünerhaut Feeling.... ganz toll!!! Daumen und Hände hoch ..smile


----------



## Votec Tox (7. März 2015)

Ein kleiner Kontrapunkt zu den vielen und wunderschönen Evobildern 
Habe auch extra meine Evofarbene Downhillschlafanzughose angezogen 
Und zur Feier des Tages das Ironwood genommen, eine Offenbarung, soviel Spaß 
Leider erst nach 18 Uhr den Kumpel mit der Kamera getroffen, somit kaum noch Licht gehabt.

Vollgaas:






Das IW fliegt sogar bergauf: 






Der Photograph stilecht mit dem Supershuttle vor Ort:






Ist es zu groß - ist sie zu klein  






Und zum Schluß mal wieder mein Hüpfhügel:





So und nun sind wieder die Evos dran


----------



## sPiediNet (7. März 2015)

Wieso.. Ironwood Action Bilder haben immer Vorrang. Ganz toll ..weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (7. März 2015)

Solche fotogenen Homespots möchte ich auch vor der Tür haben


----------



## Resibiker (8. März 2015)

Schutzblech Alarm! Erwicht 
Ein Mudguard ist auch Ein Schutzblech


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


>





Resibiker schrieb:


> Schutzblech Alarm! Erwicht
> Ein Mudguard ist auch Ein Schutzblech


Das ist ganz klar eine bionische Leitfläche, um die Flugfähigkeit zu steigern. Findest du auch bei Adlern, Geiern, Albatrossen etc.


----------



## markus769 (8. März 2015)

Guten Tag in die EVO-Runde,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie Ihr das mit den Bildern macht. Habt Ihr da ein Stativ aufgebaut, oder ist einer der Fahrer Photograph? 
Die meisten sind super gut gemacht. 
Vorallem seid Ihr alle so sauber, das wundert mich immer wieder, grins. 
Toll und weiter so.

Markus


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. März 2015)

So, heute war schon wieder eine Bionicon Jungfernfahrt.
Mein alter Freund hat sein neues babyblaues Alva auf der Trailrunde getestet und für gut befunden.
Wir sind beide ganz entspannt bergauf und bergab gefahren , ist ja auch kein Wunder bei jetzt gleich gutem Equipment .
Nachtrag: Er hat sein *17* (!) Jahre altes Bike ersetzt


----------



## bolg (8. März 2015)

Frühling ist da. Der Wald war Knochentrocken, der ganze Schnee verdampft und Temperaturen wie 4 Wochen später im Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2015)

Beweisfotos!!


----------



## bolg (8. März 2015)

Ääh, Murks. Neuerdings verweigert er mir immer wieder den Upload. Mal hier mit Link probieren: DER BEWEIS

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1793199?sort=lastcomment&direction=desc&in=user


----------



## bolg (8. März 2015)

Na also, geht doch! Warum einfach, wenns auch umständlich geht.


----------



## The Bug (8. März 2015)

Heute im bergischen land wir haben so 900hm hinter uns gebracht war sau geil! Das Rad lässt sich wunderbar fahren aber das wisst ihr ja... Wetter 20 Grad und Sonnenschein


----------



## TheBlues (8. März 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Frühling ist da. Der Wald war Knochentrocken, der ganze Schnee verdampft und Temperaturen wie 4 Wochen später im Jahr.



Ääh...naja...nicht wirklich


----------



## bolg (8. März 2015)

Ah, da hat er sich also versteckt, der Schnee!


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

dann mal wieder ein bewegtes:


----------



## Gpunkt (9. März 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

Geil!
Ob ich den dieses Jahr auch noch unter die Stollen kriege 
Glaub scho!! 
Btw: Du solltest mal an deiner Lächel-Technik arbeiten  Fahrtechnik paßt


----------



## sPiediNet (9. März 2015)

Ihr habt wohl eure EVO´s bereits letzten Herbst bekommen 
Ich bin immer noch mit den Ski unterwegs ...aber langsam bessert´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (9. März 2015)

An meiner Technik muß ich noch etwas feilen! 
Erstversuch eines Selbstportraits












Der Opa braucht ne Pause 
Schnee - fehlanzeige! 10° und Sonnenschein


----------



## Gpunkt (9. März 2015)

am Sonntag durften die EVO`s mal fliegen

















Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2015)

Wo ist der Flugplatz?


----------



## Gpunkt (9. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Flugplatz?


War Sprungtraining beim Fred Abbou in Weinheim


----------



## gerald555 (9. März 2015)

So ein "Flugtraining" könnte ich auch gut vertragen


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Juhu, die EVOs sind da!! Wie geil ist das denn??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das Bild mal nicht im Newsletter von Bionicon ist


----------



## Gpunkt (12. März 2015)

Gruß Günter


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1795282

So 30 Likes brauchen wir noch
Strengt euch mal an...Geht glaub ich nur noch heute 

Ich bin aber auch doof! Ich hätte es Anfang der Woche posten sollen, und nicht am letzten Tag.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

So sieht's aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. März 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

Setuptest:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l72w5ae48pbygex/SetupTest.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. März 2015)

Mal eine ganz betuliche Testfahrt.
Macht auch Vergnügen. (= "ist sowas von geil")


----------



## bolg (13. März 2015)

@Oldie-Paul 

und ich finde, die roten Schuhe sind gar nicht nötig, wie man auf dem Video sieht! Was macht eigentlich nun das alte Alva?


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz betuliche Testfahrt.
> Macht auch Vergnügen. (= "ist sowas von geil")



Und hab ich da einen Hauch von HR versetzen gesehen???  
Kannste du im Fahrwerksthread netterweise mal deine aktuellen Einstellungen posten? Optisch geht die Gabel gut bei dir.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul
> 
> und ich finde, die roten Schuhe sind gar nicht nötig, wie man auf dem Video sieht! Was macht eigentlich nun das alte Alva?


Das steht im Hobbyraum und nimmt übel.


hulster schrieb:


> Und hab ich da einen Hauch von HR versetzen gesehen???


Ja, 10 cm und 10°; das reicht, um die Kehre sicher zu fahren. Ich bin ja so stolz!

Edit: Für 10° muss man beim EVO 26/180 M um 20 cm versetzen. Da hatte ich falsch geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ja, 10 cm und 10°; das reicht, um die Kehre sicher zu fahren. Ich bin ja so stolz!


Oft ist weniger mehr


----------



## Gpunkt (13. März 2015)

Die Jungs haben richtig spaß mit ihren neuen Bikes









Gruß Günter


----------



## slimane- (15. März 2015)

Nachdem die letzten Monate mein Zweitrad herhalten musste wurde heute das Alva aus dem Winterschlaf geholt


----------



## bolg (15. März 2015)

Und hier die letzten Schneereste bei 600 Hm!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (15. März 2015)

Tarnfarben


----------



## bolg (15. März 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Tarnfarben
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Hast du deinen Rahmen gepimpt  ?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. März 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Und hier die letzten Schneereste bei 600 Hm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369610


Und hier die bei 700 m:





Der Schnee (20 cm stark verharscht, unfahrbar) liegt genau im Trail. Vom Flugplatz rechts vom Bild ist er offensichtlich heftig über die Traufkante hier zusammen geweht worden. Die Abfahrt hätte in der Sonne gelegen, aber ich kam nicht hin.


----------



## bolg (15. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und hier die bei 700 m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, da bin ich heute auch noch überrascht worden. Wollte das Rad in den weichen Schnee stellen - doch der hat keinen Millimeter nachgegeben weil total vereist. Hab vom Rückschlag schier ein Schleudertrauma erlitten


----------



## damage0099 (16. März 2015)

Und wieder was unbewegtes.....
Habe vorerst ein passendes Setup gefunden, taucht nicht mehr soweit ein und flutscht noch wie sich's gehört 






Taucht mind. 1cm weniger ein  :


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. März 2015)

Sorry, bei mir laufen die Videos nicht.
Wie isses bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (16. März 2015)

Sind das nicht nur einzelne Frames aus dem Video?


----------



## gerald555 (16. März 2015)

Hammermäßiges Gelände!


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Hammermäßiges Gelände!


Stimmt 
In Natura noch 1000x schöner 

Soviele Evo's draußen und die Galerie hier wird nicht gefüttert 
Würde gern mal ein paar andere Gesichter sehen


----------



## Felger (17. März 2015)

kannste haben







Felger schrieb:


> zwischenstufe - vector hlr air kommt noch. leitungen werden noch gekürzt
> Anhang anzeigen 370193


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2015)

hmm...vielleicht bischen mehr Action  , aber ok, wenigstens kein Wohnzimmer und kein Montageständer


----------



## bonzoo (17. März 2015)

@Felger Eine interessante Kombination... Hinten ohne Bionicon System?


----------



## Felger (17. März 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> @Felger Eine interessante Kombination... Hinten ohne Bionicon System?


kommt noch - hab wie im Zitat vermerkt den XFusion Vector vorgeordert. Kommt erst Ende April. Der Monarch ist schon wieder raus - war undicht. Aktuell Stahlfeder - RS Kage RC



damage0099 schrieb:


> hmm...vielleicht bischen mehr Action  , aber ok, wenigstens kein Wohnzimmer und kein Montageständer



Action(Foto) kommen noch - geht bald in Urlaub


----------



## bonzoo (17. März 2015)

Ahhh verstehe  Bin mal gespannt, was du zum Vector sagst, sobald du den drin hast.


----------



## Gpunkt (17. März 2015)

@damage0099, do hosch was mit Action





Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2015)

Danke 

Na also, geht doch!

Trotzdem immer dieselben Gesichter, wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Mimik 

Wahrscheinlich fahren alle nur


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Trotzdem immer dieselben Gesichter, wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Mimik


Gut ein Fahrnachweis ohne Gesicht und Lächeln aber mit viel Fahrspaß. Wer Lust hat, 4 min Zeit zu investieren, kann mit mir mitfahren.
Dieses Bike vermindert viele Fahrprobleme für mich. Die Treppen am Schluss waren der reine Gaudi.
Und das motiviert, ordentlich weiter zu üben.


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2015)

Super, Oldie!
Geil!
Ja, Treppen sind Spaß pur 

Sag mal, Du hast Dein Knöpfchen links mitsamt der Kartusche im linken Rohr.
Ich hab's rechts.
Hast das so bestellt?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sag mal, Du hast Dein Knöpfchen links mitsamt der Kartusche im linken Rohr.
> Ich hab's rechts.
> Hast das so bestellt?


Nein*. Ich war völlig überrascht, als das alles links war. Am Alva habe ich die Sattelstütze links und und den B-Knopf rechts. Aber es ist mir eigentlich egal. Beides geht gut. Ich bin nur auf eine Stelle gespannt:
Steile Treppe mit Speed runter und dann sofort Sattel hoch, Gabel absenken und kleinen Gang einlegen. Das muss in drei Sekunden erledigt sein, sonst ist die nächste Steigung versaut. Ich erhoffe mir da von der 1x11 viel. Bisher ist dieser Antrieb für mich (28T,B-oval) die reine Wohltat.

*Ich kann natürlich nicht dafür garantieren, dass ich den Knopf für links geordert habe und mich nicht mehr erinnere. Dann hätte Bionicon einfach eine konfektionierte Gabel rechts links vertauscht. Sonst wäre eine andere Ablängung nötig gewesen.


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2015)

....zum schnell-runterschalten finde ich 2x vorn absolut klasse


----------



## hulster (17. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nein*. Ich war völlig überrascht, als das alles links war. Am Alva habe ich die Sattelstütze links und und den B-Knopf rechts. Aber es ist mir eigentlich egal. Beides geht gut. Ich bin nur auf eine Stelle gespannt:
> Steile Treppe mit Speed runter und dann sofort Sattel hoch, Gabel absenken und kleinen Gang einlegen. Das muss in drei Sekunden erledigt sein, sonst ist die nächste Steigung versaut. Ich erhoffe mir da von der 1x11 viel. Bisher ist dieser Antrieb für mich (28T,B-oval) die reine Wohltat.
> 
> *Ich kann natürlich nicht dafür garantieren, dass ich den Knopf für links geordert habe und mich nicht mehr erinnere. Dann hätte Bionicon einfach eine konfektionierte Gabel rechts links vertauscht. Sonst wäre eine andere Ablängung nötig gewesen.



Ist deins nen 160er? Dann sind die Kartuschen bei der kleine Gabel wohl andersrum. Bei meinem 180er ist Luft Rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....zum schnell-runterschalten finde ich 2x vorn absolut klasse



Das ist wohl war und der einzige Vorteil (außer nen bisschen Bandbreite) den ich für 2-fach sehe. Da hat man dann nämlich noch die Übersetzung Speed zu machen und dann sofort im Gegenanstieg erheblich runterzuschalten.
Ich seh das Problem aber nur bei Senken die man mit wenig Schwung fahren kann.
Ich hab so eine wo ich hart rechts rein muss und direkt wieder hoch, da bin ich am Sonntag noch verreckt.
Aus der Gegenrichtung kein Problem, da kann man mit Schwung reinfahren und der reicht dann um auf der anderen Seite hochzukommen.


----------



## slowbeat (17. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ist deins nen 160er? Dann sind die Kartuschen bei der kleine Gabel wohl andersrum. Bei meinem 180er ist Luft Rechts.


Bei der 160er kann man die Kartuschen nicht beliebig einbauen, weil die Achse nur dann rausgeht, wenn die Dämpfung links ist.


----------



## hulster (17. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bei der 160er kann man die Kartuschen nicht beliebig einbauen, weil die Achse nur dann rausgeht, wenn die Dämpfung links ist.



Ging nur darum, wie es geliefert wird. Und da ICH das jetzt nicht direkt erkannt habe, welche das ist...
....einfach um zu klären wieso bei DC teilweise Links und teilweise Rechts.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ist deins nen 160er?


Das ist so eine Sänfte, das muss ein 180 sein!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. März 2015)




----------



## Gpunkt (18. März 2015)

Gruß Günter


----------



## bikerchris87 (18. März 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>



Ist das GPunkt's 'Schlüssel(bein)'-Stelle?


----------



## Gpunkt (19. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist das GPunkt's 'Schlüssel(bein)'-Stelle?


Nein, die Fahr ich nicht mehr


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Nein, die Fahr ich nicht mehr


Soll / kann ich das glauben?
Bist du tatsächlich vernünftig (geworden)?
Btw: Die laß ich auch aus 
Die anderen Spots kenn ich glaub auch. Affengeil!
Die Kehre unterhalb der Schanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2015)

Ein EVO könnte FDT werden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Gpunkt (19. März 2015)

Seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines EVO`s, erste Ausfahrt und so Happy das er vergessen die Gabel auszufahren





Gruß Günter


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. März 2015)

Das neue Evo verleiht Flügel, zumindest ganz kleine.


----------



## jbeck (20. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines EVO`s, erste Ausfahrt und so Happy das er vergessen die Gabel auszufahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollte hier nur mal zeigen, das es mit dem Evo und abgesenkter Gabel auch möglich ist einen steile Trail ohne Probleme abzufahren ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2015)

jbeck schrieb:


> Wollte hier nur mal zeigen, das es mit dem Evo und abgesenkter Gabel auch möglich ist einen steile Trail ohne Probleme abzufahren ;-)


Es ist auch möglich, mit gänzlich am Anschlag abgesenkter Gabel noch steile Stücke abzufahren 
Wie ich schon leidlich feststellen mußte (war glaub Klassentreffen 2012 in Freiburg)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. März 2015)

Von "leidlich" kann keine Rede sein.

Ich habe ein Lächeln auf deinem Gesicht gesehen,
als du mit deinem Restfederweg (war glaube ich der Sag-O-Ring)
die Treppe runter bist 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2015)

Ja....das stimmt  !

Aber so kurz vor dem Biergarten konnte ich doch nicht aufgeben  

An diesem WE hatte glaub jeder ne Panne 
Mein Sattel hat sich damals ja auch noch verabschiedet und fuhr in LOOK's Rucksack weiter 

Das waren noch Zeiten.....


----------



## sPiediNet (20. März 2015)

...wir erinnern uns


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2015)

Hahahaha   
Wo hast denn die ausgegraben????
Das letzte Bild ist der Hammer, kaum noch Luft im System und kein Sattel    !!!
Das war auch ein geiles WE!!!!

Freue mich schon auf das diesjährige Treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (20. März 2015)

..schaut, schaut, sein Casting liegt plan mit der Muddy Mary auf


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ..schaut, schaut, sein Casting liegt plan mit der Muddy Mary auf


Hahaha, ja genau!
Ich hab mir damals am Vorabend meinen Reifen zerschnitten und von einem bekannten die alte 2.5er MM ausgeliehen.....


----------



## bolg (20. März 2015)

Grad vorhin bei deutlich warm


----------



## Gpunkt (20. März 2015)

Das Evo heute mal ordentlich durch die Luft gejagt

























Fliegt echt gut


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (21. März 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (21. März 2015)

Ich wußt's!
Irgendwann krieg ich meine Action! 
Die armen (Hunde  ), die ihr Evo noch nicht prügeln können!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (21. März 2015)

Echt klasse Bilder und ein Evo stylt ja richtig beim Springen  

Dann zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Wohnzimmerphoto 
Habe eine Mail mit dem Bild des neuen Alva 160 aus Kiel bekommen, das ich ja empfohlen hatte, das erste Bionicon da droben:




Da gibst dann spätesten im April Äktschnbilder.

Und nun wirds *total offtopic*,
da ich keins meiner beiden Bionicon Räder im Gepäck hatte sondern mein Hardtail:
(Sacki möge mir verzeihen, daß ich mal kein Bionicon poste aber irgendwie ist es hier so familiär,
daß ich Euch die sehr schöne Mtb-Tour Gestern nicht vorenthalten möchte)

Also Gestern in Davos:




Die knapp 800 Hm ließen sich leider nur am Anfang pedalieren, dann wurde es meist zu steil und die Skipiste zu eisig, somit rutschig, dazu hätte man unbedingt Gerödel (Harscheisen) an die Schuhe binden sollen.
Somit mußte ich das Bike auf dem Rücken tragen und am Rand in der Pistenbullyspur hochtragen, da der Bully am Schluß nicht die Piste hochfährt, um keinen Schaden anzurichten, das Gebiet hat keinen Kunstschnee und entsprechend dünn ist die Schneedecke.
Da bekommt das Wort "Büßerschnee" eine ganz spezielle Bedeutung...


Das einzige Flachstück auf halber Höhe:






Oben angekommen:






Selbstauslöser...






Perfekt gemachte Piste zum richtigen Zeitpunkt befahren, da nicht mehr eisig aber noch nicht zu weich:






Das wars, wenn sich Jemand daran stört, daß kein Bionicon drauf ist, kann ich das natürlich wieder löschen.


----------



## hulster (21. März 2015)

Oh Mann - ob ich es auch jemals schaffe so weit zu (kontrolliert) zu fliegen?

..... das EVO kanns ja offensichtlich....

... nur ich bin da noch MEILENWEIT von weg.


----------



## Paul_Weber (21. März 2015)

Das EVO verleiht Flügel...


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dann zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Wohnzimmerphoto



Das ist aber ein schönes *Wohn*zimmer.


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2015)

Ich poste es auch hier nochmal, weil es an alle Bionis geht:

Jungs, ihr seid alle Spitze! 
Die EVOs sind überall auf den Trails unterwegs und machen anscheinend richtig Spaß.
Gestern wurde wieder ein Schwertreiter mit EVO Foto des Tages.
Heute geht's schon wieder drum...
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1799700?in=potdPool
Auf geht's. Klickt auf den Stern! 
Wir danken Euch!


----------



## Gpunkt (22. März 2015)

Gruß Günter


----------



## bikerchris87 (22. März 2015)

Am Freitag mal die Actioncam getestet


----------



## Felger (22. März 2015)

es wurde auch schon im Süden gesichtet


----------



## Sackmann (22. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1800367?in=set

Die EVOs kommen wirklich schon rum in der Welt. Wahnsinn....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

Nur hier sieht sie keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (23. März 2015)

Kein EVO, aber trotzdem hoher Spaßfaktor!
Kleine Runde durch`s Holzland





Unterholzner Burg oberhalb Winhöring


----------



## triple-ooo (23. März 2015)

Ui, ist das ein toller Baum! Erinnert allerdings etwas an einen alten Pottwal mit all seinen Narben...


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Tolle Treppe:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Tolle Treppe:
> Anhang anzeigen 371985


Die Treppe scheint ja OK zu sein, aber die Anfahrt!


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Treppe scheint ja OK zu sein, aber die Anfahrt!


Genau andersrum 
Die Treppe ist so sacksteil und macht noch ne Kurve, da brauchts echt alles.
Wie immer sieht man das nicht im geringsten....somit hab ich sie für mich alleine


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Genau andersrum
> Die Treppe ist so sacksteil und macht noch ne Kurve, da brauchts echt alles.


Jetzt sehe ich es. Du bist nicht in der Anfahrt sondern schon auf der Treppe in der Kurve! Du hast meine restlose Bewunderung.


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2015)

Treppen-Flow:


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Genau andersrum
> Die Treppe ist so sacksteil und macht noch ne Kurve, da brauchts echt alles.
> Wie immer sieht man das nicht im geringsten....somit hab ich sie für mich alleine


 
Die Treppe muss sehr steil sein, denn sonst wäre das Heck nicht über dem HR.


----------



## gerald555 (24. März 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ui, ist das ein toller Baum! Erinnert allerdings etwas an einen alten Pottwal mit all seinen Narben...


Der ist schon Gewaltig und er hat auch sicher schon einiges erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (24. März 2015)

Heid moi wieda boar Kilometer an da Oiz obagriss`n


----------



## triple-ooo (24. März 2015)

Dein Flaschenhalter haut mich ja voll weg! Strohhalm rein und lossaugen. Da muss man noch nichtmal die Flasche aus dem Halter nehmen. Hat was...


----------



## gerald555 (24. März 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Dein Flaschenhalter haut mich ja voll weg! Strohhalm rein und lossaugen. Da muss man noch nichtmal die Flasche aus dem Halter nehmen. Hat was...



Ist nur vorübergehend! Bis ich was passendes gefunden habe. Lag noch in der Garage rum.
Die Idee mit dem Strohhalm gefällt mir


----------



## sPiediNet (24. März 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Ist nur vorübergehend! Bis ich was passendes gefunden habe. Lag noch in der Garage rum.
> Die Idee mit dem Strohhalm gefällt mir


z.B. ein CAMELBAK "smile"
Auf alle Fälle immer schön, wenn man über sich selber lachen kann "Daumen hoch"


----------



## gerald555 (24. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> z.B. ein CAMELBAK "smile"
> Auf alle Fälle immer schön, wenn man über sich selber lachen kann "Daumen hoch"



Woas zwar no ned, ob i mi mit am Trinkrucksack ofreind`n ko. Werd`s aba doch moi probier`n.


----------



## Promontorium (24. März 2015)

Einmal an einen Rucksack gewöhnt, wirst Du Dich ohne bald nackt fühlen! Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (25. März 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Woas zwar no ned, ob i mi mit am Trinkrucksack ofreind`n ko. Werd`s aba doch moi probier`n.


E mal mit Trinkblase im Rucksack g´fahre, wotsch nüt me andersch im Summer blibt´s Getränk länger chüel und muesch nümme us der staubige Fläsche trinke


----------



## souldriver (25. März 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Ist nur vorübergehend! Bis ich was passendes gefunden habe. Lag noch in der Garage rum.


Na Hauptsache das geht dir nicht irgendwann auf die Nüsse.


----------



## damage0099 (25. März 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache das geht dir nicht irgendwann auf die Nüsse.


Also vor dem Ding hätt ich ne Haiden-Angst


----------



## gerald555 (25. März 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache das geht dir nicht irgendwann auf die Nüsse.



Keine Angst! Meine Nüsse sind noch voll Ok! 
Hab schon paar mal drauf gebremst. Ist weicher wie das Oberrohr. 
Bei einer Extremsituation würde es den Halter eh wegreißen, da er nicht fest montiert ist. Wird mit Gurt und Schnellspanner befestigt.


----------



## triple-ooo (25. März 2015)

Fast schon ein Airbag!


----------



## bolg (25. März 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Keine Angst! Meine Nüsse sind noch voll Ok!
> Hab schon paar mal drauf gebremst. Ist weicher wie das Oberrohr.
> Bei einer Extremsituation würde es den Halter eh wegreißen, da er nicht fest montiert ist.....


 
 Balls of Steel 

ein Zitat meines pubertierenden Sohnes


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. März 2015)

Grüße von den Ostalbtrails. Micha


----------



## Gpunkt (25. März 2015)

Gruß Günter


----------



## dj_evil (25. März 2015)

Und hier mal zwei Wohnzimmerbilder in schlechter GoPro Qualität....Wobei beim zweiten noch kurzerhand ein neuer Bodenbelag verlegt worden war


----------



## dj_evil (25. März 2015)

Und hier noch ein "Schatten-Action-Selbsportrait"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (25. März 2015)

Wow! Do geht`s obe!!! Schaut aus der Perspektive scho a wenge heavy aus!


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2015)

Ich seh nix!
Versucht da etwa wer außer den Aalenern, ein Evo zu posten ;-) ??


----------



## dj_evil (26. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich seh nix!


 
Und jetzt?


----------



## slowbeat (26. März 2015)

besser


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. März 2015)

Wieder ein kleines Video von einem meiner Lieblingstrails.
Ich habe auch ein kleines Versetzerle versteckt.
Und meine Schreckenskehre (im Video als solche natürlich nicht erkennbar)
habe ich mit dem EVO locker auf Anhieb geschafft.
Das EVO verpflichtet schon auch.


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2015)

Sauber, Oldie!

Schön gefahren, souverän!
Hast das Evo gut im Griff...oder andersrum? 

Ich muß dich glaub mal besuchen kommen.

Aaaber!!!

Ich hab's genau gesehen! Du hast bei 1:15 abgekürzt! Das geht gar nicht.
Tip: Leg n Baumstamm hin, dann passiert dir das nicht wieder.....du läßt ein so schöne Spitzkehre aus.....


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sauber, Oldie!
> 
> Schön gefahren, ... Aaaber!!! ...du läßt eine so schöne Spitzkehre aus.....



... und die schönste aller Bismarkspitzkehren ist eigentlich bei 0:20 rechts rum ... - also: dranbleiben!!!


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> ... und die schönste aller Bismarkspitzkehren ist eigentlich bei 0:20 rechts rum ... - also: dranbleiben!!!


Aha, also noch eine ausgelassen  
Jetzt, da du das sagst, kommt der Trail auch eigentlich von der linken Bänkles-Seite.

Genau, dranbleiben....

PS: DA kennst du dich auch noch aus?!
Ich muß mehr biken gehen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. März 2015)

Oh, seid ihr gemein. 
Oben ein "gefällt mir " säuseln und unten gegen das Schienbein treten!


damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich hab's genau gesehen! Du hast bei 1:15 abgekürzt! Das geht gar nicht.
> Tip: Leg n Baumstamm hin, dann passiert dir das nicht wieder.....du läßt ein so schöne Spitzkehre aus.....


Ich habe nicht abgekürzt. Ich habe in meinem mentalen Kampf mit dieser Kehre einen bedeutenden Fortschritt erzielt. Ich habe sie zweimal nacheinander bezwungen. Und danach schob ich das Bike ans Kehrenende und wir betrachteten diese fiese Kehre und überlegten, wie wir sie je überraschen könnten.


SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> ... und die schönste aller Bismarkspitzkehren ist eigentlich bei 0:20 rechts rum ... - also: dranbleiben!!!


Bei 0:20, das ist keine Kehre, sondern der Fußgängerzugang! Und wenn ich da fahren würde, müsste ich die Abfahrt zur Bank weglassen. Dann ist das nur noch das halbe Vergnügen. Aber treibt mich nur an. Das wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> und wir betrachteten diese fiese Kehre und überlegten


....nicht soviel überlegen....

Einfach machen....idR funktioniert das (bei mir).
Irgendwie schummle ich mich immer (meistens  ) ums Eck   

Außerdem hab ich dich zum Gewinner geschlagen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....nicht soviel überlegen....


Überlegen kann ich aber viel besser als fahren.  


> Außerdem hab ich dich zum Gewinner geschlagen


Das geht ja auch runter wie Öl oder noch etwas besseres.


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2015)

So Oldie,

da du immer so tolle Videos hast, hab ich auch mal wieder was von einer Gast-Tour heute,
kurz, knackig, geil....


----------



## triple-ooo (28. März 2015)

Respekt! Auf die Idee, diese Treppe mit dem Bike fahren käme ich NIEMALS.
Thumbs up & tolles Video!


----------



## gerald555 (28. März 2015)

Moi andere Äktschnbuidl

Do segsd as 




und do hosd as 




a leichter Fall von Selbstüberschätzung


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2015)

Das lag bestimmt an deinem komischen Flaschenhalter, klar daß das Radl da bockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (28. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das lag bestimmt an deinem komischen Flaschenhalter, klar daß das Radl da bockt!


 stimmt! War doch da Schwerpunkt a wenge zhoch. 
boid hod se des mit dem Flaschenhoita erledigt! Ich versprech`s!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So Oldie,
> 
> da du immer so tolle Videos hast, hab ich auch mal wieder was von einer Gast-Tour heute,
> kurz, knackig, geil....


OK, ich verbrenne jetzt alle meine Treppenvideos. Habe ich wieder Platz auf der Platte. 
Ist die Treppe eigentlich steiler als 45°? (Stufenhöhe > Stufenbreite?)


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2015)

Ist auf jeden Fall steiler als 45Grad.
Anhalten war jedenfalls nicht möglich, ich habs mal probiert 
Müsste sie mal ausmessen.
In BW sollte man eh immer n Zollstock dabei haben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall steiler als 45Grad.
> Anhalten war jedenfalls nicht möglich, ich habs mal probiert
> Müsste sie mal ausmessen.  ...


 Ab ~45° ist bei Gummireifen der Hangabtrieb größer als die maximal mögliche Bremskraft. Dummerweise hat die Treppe Kanten. Und die kann ich so nicht einschätzen. Miss mal. Interessiert mich.


----------



## slowbeat (28. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> In BW sollte man eh immer n Zollstock dabei haben


Ein 2m breiter Lenker sollte doch reichen um einerseits den Vorgaben und andererseits dem aktuellen Chic zu entsprechen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. März 2015)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. März 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>


Ich glaub´s dir ja.


----------



## ABBiker (29. März 2015)

Leider kann ich nicht mit Action dienen, aber wenigstens mit Bildern des umgebauten EVOs bei seinem ersten Einsatz.


----------



## trekxler (29. März 2015)

Hier ein kurzes Video vom Samstag


----------



## Votec Tox (29. März 2015)

Beindruckender Treppenfilm  von Damage und Oldies Film ist auch klasse, ebenso trexlers Film.
Vielen Dank fürs Posten bewegter Bilder. 
Sind wieder in den schneebedeckten Bergen, neben Skifahren gabs auch MtBs im Schnee, am Freitag knapp 700 Hm in 15 cm Neuschnee die Bikes hochgetragen... und am Samstag der Flowride, also 2000 Tiefenmeter auf Skipiste, dort sogar freilaufende Bionicons photographiert, demnächst gibts Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und hier die bei 700 m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt bin ich gestern wieder da hin gefahren. Und? Segelflugbetrieb, Drachenflieger, Paraglider alle im schönsten Sonnenschein. Das stört mich ja nicht. Und der Trail klasse. Aber dieses Stück hier - sah noch genau so aus! Zum Glück war eine Handbreit am Rand zum Hang schon getaut. So konnte ich mich durchzirkeln.
Immer diese lokalen Extrawürste, typisch Baden-Württemberg!


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Video vom Samstag


Ein wahnsinns-Video! 
Da sind ein paar saumäßig-steile Stellen dabei 
Ist das in eurem Jagdrevier?
Boh, Hammer.....!
Da würde ich auch gern mal hin und mein Glück versuchen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da sind ein paar saumäßig-steile Stellen dabei


Ach was. Die haben ein Objektiv mit extremer Tonnenverzeichnung benutzt. 
Das fährst du mit links. 
Musst pro Kehre ja höchstens zweimal versetzen.


----------



## damage0099 (30. März 2015)

Das glaub ich nicht, Tim  äääääh Paul


----------



## gerald555 (30. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ein wahnsinns-Video!
> Da sind ein paar saumäßig-steile Stellen dabei
> Ist das in eurem Jagdrevier?
> Boh, Hammer.....!
> Da würde ich auch gern mal hin und mein Glück versuchen



Muß ich dir beipflichten.
Für mich wäre es teilweise zu heavy. Fahre solche Sachen erst seit letztem Frühjahr und mir fehlt`s halt gewaltig an der Technik. Mittlerweile fahre ich auch Passagen, die ich früher nie gefahren wäre. Es ist aber noch ganz schön Luft nach oben.


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Fahre solche Sachen erst seit letztem Frühjahr und mir fehlt`s halt gewaltig an der Technik.


Also um diese Passagen zu meistern, gehört etwas mehr dazu als 'ein Frühling'  (bitte nicht falsch verstehen).
Vergiß nicht: Auf den Videos sieht immer alles rel. harmlos und machbar aus, ebenso auf Fotos....
Wenn du mal vor einer solchen Stelle stehst, sieht die Welt plötzlich ganz anders aus.....

Ich wäre sehr wahrscheinlich nicht alles gefahren.

Wenn jemand ne Stelle souverän abhakt, sieht es nochmal so leicht aus....
Schau mal die Perspektive des Fahrers mit der Cam an.
Er fährt ja 'im Wasser' damit er nicht umfällt, dann spickelst auf die Hänge, dazu noch ne Spitzkehre....wahnsinn!!

Ok...halb so wild, er fährt ja auch 'n Evo


----------



## trekxler (31. März 2015)

Hey demage, so souverän wie du die Treppe gefahren bist wäre das für dich wohl kaum ein Problem gewesen


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

Scherzkeks. Das ist was anderes.... 
Ich hatte ein Stahlgeländer, das sogar mich aushält


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Vergiß nicht: Auf den Videos sieht immer alles rel. harmlos und machbar aus, ebenso auf Fotos....
> Wenn du mal vor einer solchen Stelle stehst, sieht die Welt plötzlich ganz anders aus.....


Ja, ein Bike ist da wie ein Wurmloch, durch das man in eine völlig andere Welt schaut. Man muss dann die Welt im Kopf manipulieren, bis eine von Null verschiedene Schittmenge mit der Welt hinter dem Wurmloch auftaucht. Und dann ist da noch dieser träge Sack von Körper, der den Bewegungsanweisungen des mutig planenden Großhirns nur unwillig nachkommt. Und das Kleinhirn sagt sowieso, "haben wir noch nie so gemacht. - Notfallprogramm wie alleweil. Motorik Abmarsch - Lernen können wir später" Und das ist alles auf dem Video NIE drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (31. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und das ist alles auf dem Video NIE drauf!


..auch nicht die Szenen, die noch Tage danach schmerzen bereiten


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und das ist alles auf dem Video NIE drauf!



....meist gibt es d/noch ein 'making of' 

Was durchaus Sinn macht, um zu sehen, was falsch gelaufen ist....
Hab ich durchaus schon gemacht.


----------



## sPiediNet (31. März 2015)

Als 95% iger Single Biker ohne Film und Foto Team im Schlepptau, sieht mein "making of" so aus, dass ich die Stelle nochmals fahren muss um zu wissen was ich falsch gemacht habe ...meisten legt es mich dann nochmals genau so hin ..autsch
Ich schlaf dann gerne mal ne Nacht drüber


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

So gehts mir auch, bin auch fast nur allein unterwegs.
Aber ich stelle dann meine Cam auf.
Meist nehme ich den Rucksack / Steine / Felsen als Unterlage.
Funzt ganz gut


----------



## gerald555 (31. März 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ..auch nicht die Szenen, die noch Tage danach schmerzen bereiten



 Jetzt muss ich aber ganz schön lachen! Passt wie die Faust auf`s Auge.
Bei mir sind`s gerade 2 Rippen.  Die sind durch!
Und die linke Schulter hat`s auch noch etwas erwischt.
Jeder von euch würde vermutlich über die Abfahrt lachen. Irgendwie hatte ich dann anscheinend doch zuviel Respekt davor.
Zuerst war viel Wille dabei, dann kam die Blockade im Kopf, dann der Fehler und zu guter letzt das leichte Aua.  
Zum Glück haben wir gerade Sturmböen und mißerables Wetter.


----------



## Gpunkt (31. März 2015)

wenn man Fahrtechnisch sich verbessern will empfehle ich ein Fahrtechnik Kurs zu besuchen, nur darauf achten das es ein guter Trainer/Trainerin ist. Haben wir auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....meist gibt es d/noch ein 'making of'
> Was durchaus Sinn macht, um zu sehen, was falsch gelaufen ist....


Das korrigiert vor allem die Diskrepanz zwischen der Selbstwahrnehmung beim Fahren und dem tatsächlichen Anblick von außen. 


sPiediNet schrieb:


> Als 95% iger Single Biker ohne Film und Foto Team im Schlepptau, sieht mein "making of" so aus, dass ich die Stelle nochmals fahren muss um zu wissen was ich falsch gemacht habe ...meisten legt es mich dann nochmals genau so hin ..autsch
> Ich schlaf dann gerne mal ne Nacht drüber


Nochmal? Öfter! Z. B. mein erster wirklicher Versetzer mit dem Hinterrad hat mich sechs Versuche gekostet. Beim ersten Mal, spontan versucht, ist es aus Versehen gelungen. Dann wollte ich das natürlich noch aus der anderen Einstellung her haben. Doch das Bike wollte nicht so wie ich. Aber genau dabei übt man. In der Gruppe geht man nie sechsmal zurück. Zu zweit höchsten dreimal, na gut, auch viermal. Aber meistens will man ja flowig runter kommen.


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik Kurs Haben wir auch gemacht



Wann und wo?


----------



## Gpunkt (31. März 2015)

wenn Interesse besteht würde ich ein Fahrtechnik Wochenende Organisieren natürlich mit Ausgebildeten Trainern und Unterschiedlichen Levels
@Oldie-Paul vielleicht ist unsere Gruppe anders aber sechs mal kann schon mal vorkommen


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

Daß ihr anders seid steht außer Frage!


----------



## gerald555 (31. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> wenn Interesse besteht würde ich ein Fahrtechnik Wochenende Organisieren natürlich mit Ausgebildeten Trainern und Unterschiedlichen Levels
> @Oldie-Paul vielleicht ist unsere Gruppe anders aber sechs mal kann schon mal vorkommen



So ein Fahrtechniktraining wäre schon nicht schlecht. Meiner Freundin würde es auch nicht schaden. Rein für`s feeling.
Wenn das bei euch in der Gegend wäre, könnte ich mich sogar bei meiner Verwandtschaft einquatieren. 
Jetzt müsste dann nur noch der Termin passen, dann wär`s perfekt.


----------



## Gpunkt (31. März 2015)

Eine Idee wäre am 27/28 Juni in Verbindung mit dem Bionicon Testride in Aalen, auch Fahrtechnik Kurse anzubieten, also wenn Interesse würde ich die Organisation übernehmen.


----------



## TheBlues (31. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Eine Idee wäre am 27/28 Juni in Verbindung mit dem Bionicon Testride in Aalen, auch Fahrtechnik Kurse anzubieten, also wenn Interesse würde ich die Organisation übernehmen.



wenn es auch eine Alte-Herren-Gruppe gibt, bin ich möglicherweise auch dabei


----------



## sPiediNet (31. März 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Eine Idee wäre am 27/28 Juni in Verbindung mit dem Bionicon Testride in Aalen, auch Fahrtechnik Kurse anzubieten, also wenn Interesse würde ich die Organisation übernehmen.


Also wenn ihr an diesem Wochenende alles unter einen Hut bringt Sehr gerne ..machst du einen doodle dafür auf?


----------



## Gpunkt (31. März 2015)

die Idee ist ja noch jung, wie und was überleg ich mir dann, wichtig ist das wir Zeitnah die ungefähre Anzahl Teilnehmer ermitteln damit ich die Bikeschule kontaktieren kann.


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dmein erster wirklicher Versetzer mit dem Hinterrad



Sieht doch ganz gut aus 

Das bischen 'Restunsicherheit' kriegst auch noch weg! Weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (31. März 2015)

Ich lese gerade ein Fahrtechnikbuch....da stand irgendwo drin (sinngemäß): Wenn du Spaß haben willst, dann fahr in der Gruppe, wenn du besser werden willst, dann fahr öfters mal alleine.

Natürlich gibt es Mischformen  Und Spaß kann man auch alleine haben (also ich meine beim biken  ). Aber in dem Zitat steckt schon ein Fünkchen Wahrheit drin.
Es gibt so manche Stellen, die fahr ich, wenn es nicht klappt, so 5-10x, wenn ich alleine bin. Wer auch sonst würde so was auf die Dauer mitmachen...
...und manchmal fahr ich die auch gar nicht, wenn ich denke mich könnte es zerbröseln und ich dann jammernd im Wald liegen würde.

Und manchmal fahr ich einfach bei uns auf den Schulhof, das ist ca. 2 Min weg von der Wohnung und da gibt es Stufen, Rampen, Baumstämme zum üben.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. März 2015)

die Fahrtechnik Schulung ist eine richtig gute Idee. Vorallem kann man sich mal kennenlernen


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2015)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> mal kennenlernen



Dafür ist (auch) das 'Treffen' da 

(siehe Sig)


----------



## Votec Tox (1. April 2015)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, das Bionicontreffen ist wirklich ein "Muß" 

Zurück zur Galerie:
Am Samstag beim Flowride vom Weissfluhgipfel in Davos waren wir zu Dritt als Teilnehmer dabei,
zwei Kumpel und ich, einer mit seinem Supershuttle:







Los gehts, der erste Steilhang, mein Kumpel mit dem M9 schickt mich als Testballon vorweg:





und saust hinterher 






Das Supershuttle am zweiten Steilhang:






Und wir trafen Jemand aus dem IBC-Forum mit seinem Alva 
vielleicht liest er ja mit und mesldet sich auch noch.






Was für ein Wetter und was für eine Fernsicht:






Ganz selten mußte ich mal treten, meist bremsen 






Und mein Kumpel im Drift zur wichtigsten "Stage":






Dem Einkehrschwung! (Auf diesem Bild sind 4 Bioniconräder versteckt):





Unsere "Boliden" brauchen nach 2000 Tiefenmetern auch eine Pause: 






Der Rückweg von Küblis nach Davos erfolgte im Sonderabteil, als fast alle ausgestiegen waren, schnell noch dieses Photo:
Zwei der seltenen Fatbikes und hinten links ein himmelblaues Alva:




Lustig der Unterschied der Reifenbreiten, mein schmaler Maxxis und der Monsterreifen am Nicolai.


----------



## triple-ooo (1. April 2015)

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2015)

klasse Fotos!


----------



## sPiediNet (1. April 2015)

Super Fotos!


----------



## Votec Tox (1. April 2015)

Danke für die Blumen  schnell noch drei Bilder vom Tag davor!
Und die Berge können auch anders... am Tag vorm Flowride sind mein Kumpel und ich zur Übung nochmals auf Pischa hochgelaufen...
bei starkem, eisigem Wind und Schneefall mußten wir die knapp 700 Hm meist hochtragen, runter wars aber echt klasse, Biken im Neuschnee 

Ich quäle mich hoch:





Er auch 





Die Abfahrt war aber richtig klasse:




So, nun fahre ich wieder brav auf meinen Bionicon Rädern und die nächsten Bilder sind dann auch frei von Fremdfabrikaten


----------



## trekxler (3. April 2015)

Nach dem gestrigen Sauwetter heut wieder bei Sonnenschein unterweg mit den EVO´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. April 2015)

Affengeile Action! So g'hört des!    

Komme grad von ner Tour.....nach deinen Bildern könnt ich direkt wieder los


----------



## aufgehts (3. April 2015)

*trekxler*

tolle location 
wo seid ihr denn da unterwegs ?


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Komme grad von ner Tour.....nach deinen Bildern könnt ich direkt wieder los


Dito, war Heute Nachmittag auch am Hausberg und wenn man den vier Mal hoch und wieder runterfährt sind es auch ca. 1000 Hm 

Und - wie versprochen - Bilder vom Bionicon:















Mein Alva - eine Luftnummer


----------



## trekxler (3. April 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> wo seid ihr denn da unterwegs ?



Das war auf unseren Hometrails rund um Aalen.


----------



## bolg (3. April 2015)

@Votec Tox - Die Farbe vom 180er Alva ist schon was besonderes. Schade, dass die nicht wieder angeboten wird.


----------



## aufgehts (4. April 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Das war auf unseren Hometrails rund um Aalen.



Aalen, welches eventuell der Bionicon-Treff wird ??

Wann fällt dazu eigentlich eine Entscheidung ??
Also Ort und Termin ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. April 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Aalen, welches eventuell der Bionicon-Treff wird ??
> 
> Wann fällt dazu eigentlich eine Entscheidung ??
> Also Ort und Termin ??


Vorschläge sind noch willkommen.
Siehe Nachbarfred.
Terminmäßig ist 18.19. Juli momentan am stärksten.
Oder Ende September.
Dort könnte es vielleicht noch ein 2. Treffen geben....


----------



## Volker2273 (5. April 2015)

vielleicht könnte man ein Treffen auch in den Bergen organisieren .... wegen der Fernsicht


----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2015)

mach 'n Vorschlag.
Und zwar hier


----------



## Gpunkt (7. April 2015)

Hallo, Action vom Osterurlaub im Altmühltal.





















Patrick mit Fullface Helm fährt diese Saison für Bionicon Enduro Rennen


----------



## triple-ooo (7. April 2015)

Hey, das schaut ja fast aus wie bei mir. Wo im Altmühltal seid ihr gewesen?
Super schöne Foddos!


----------



## Gpunkt (7. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hey, das schaut ja fast aus wie bei mir. Wo im Altmühltal seid ihr gewesen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376040


ein Klick aus Bild und da stehts


----------



## triple-ooo (7. April 2015)

Danke für den zarten Hinweis 
Wirklich schöne Gegend zum Urlaub machen dort. Ist 20 Autominuten nördl. von mir. Das Altmühltal Richtung Pappenheim/Dollnstein ist auch genial für Radtouren mit der Familie.


----------



## gerald555 (7. April 2015)

Da ich wahrscheinlich noch die nächsten paar Tage ausfalle , begnüge ich mich mit euren Fotos. 
Tolle Location


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. April 2015)

wieder einmal schöne Bilder.
ich fahre nur für mich Endurorennen; )
wo kann man Euch denn so alle antreffen?
wir begnügen uns mit Einsteiger freudlichen Veranstaltungen ala Enduro One


----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2015)

Schon wieder könnte ein Evo Foto des Tages werden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus769 (8. April 2015)

Das ist eine der Stages, welche am 19.04.2015 bei der _Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series _in Treuchtlingen gefahren wird.
@Gpunkt, der Patrick ist ein Crack, wie der die beiden Stellen fährt, super, sind schon ein bisschen tricky.


----------



## Gpunkt (8. April 2015)

markus769 schrieb:


> Das ist eine der Stages, welche am 19.04.2015 bei der _Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series _in Treuchtlingen gefahren wird.
> @Gpunkt, der Patrick ist ein Crack, wie der die beiden Stellen fährt, super, sind schon ein bisschen tricky.


Ja Patrick ist ein sehr guter Fahrer, mich freut es das er Bionicon Teamfahrer ist.


----------



## triple-ooo (8. April 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Da ich wahrscheinlich noch die nächsten paar Tage ausfalle , begnüge ich mich mit euren Fotos.
> Tolle Location



Was ist passiert?


----------



## gerald555 (8. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?



Ich hatte an einem super schönen Teilstück eine Blockade im Kopf und hab mir einen groben Schnitzer geleistet.
Dabei hab ich mir am Sattel 2 Rippen gebrochen. 
Aber keine Angst! Der Sattel hat es ohne größere Blessuren überstanden!


----------



## ABBiker (8. April 2015)

Mist, gute Besserung!


----------



## sPiediNet (8. April 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Ich hatte an einem super schönen Teilstück eine Blockade im Kopf und hab mir einen groben Schnitzer geleistet.
> Dabei hab ich mir am Sattel 2 Rippen gebrochen.
> Aber keine Angst! Der Sattel hat es ohne größere Blessuren überstanden!


Zum Glück habe ich mir einen anderen Sattel bestellt ...so ein böses Teil ..war mir von Anfang an nicht sympathisch
Von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## Votec Tox (8. April 2015)

@gerald555: Gute Besserung! Ist bestimmt schmerzhaft


----------



## gerald555 (8. April 2015)

Danke 
Vergeht hoffentlich recht schnell wieder 
Bis ich wieder hergestellt bin, schau ich mir eure tollen Bilder an. Also viele einstellen.
Ist sicher das beste für meinen Heilungsprozess.


----------



## sPiediNet (8. April 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Danke
> Vergeht hoffentlich recht schnell wieder
> Bis ich wieder hergestellt bin, schau ich mir eure tollen Bilder an. Also viele einstellen.
> Ist sicher das beste für meinen Heilungsprozess.


Stell´s Bionicon Evo nebens Bett ...es hilft dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (8. April 2015)

Ein glücklicher EVO Besitzer ohne EVO! Sogar bei seiner zweitlibsten Sportart kann er nicht auf die EVO farbkombination verzichten


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. April 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Dabei hab ich mir am Sattel 2 Rippen gebrochen.


Alles klar. Nicht lachen und nicht niesen. Alles andere ist machbar und trägt zur Heilung bei. Und dafür beste Wünsche.


----------



## bolg (9. April 2015)

...leichte Bewegung fördert den Heiliungsprozess, also wäre gemäßigtes Lachen durchaus sinnvoll. Mal in der mittelguten Witzekiste kramen: Ein Mann geht an einem See spazieren. Dort hört er plötzlich Hilferufe und sieht, wie jemand im Wasser um sein überleben kämpft. Er sprintet sofort los um zu helfen, aber als er am Seeufer angekommen ist, hat ein zweiter Spaziergänger den Ertrinkenden schon halb ans Ufer gezogen und pumpt diesem mit rhythmischen Auf- und Abbewegungen der Arme das Wasser aus den Lungen. Schwallartig sprudelt es aus dem armen Kerl raus! "Nein, Stop, sofort aufhören!" brüllt der Erste. Der Andere hält verdattert inne. "Wieso? Das ist schon richtig, ich bin Arzt!" Entgegnet der Erste: "Mag sein, aber ich bin Ingenieur! Und deshalb kann ich Ihnen sagen, wenn Sie dem Kerl nicht den Hintern aus dem See ziehen, Pumpen Sie morgen noch!"
Anatomisch nicht ganz korrekt, aber was für die Technikfreaks unter uns . So, genug OT!


----------



## damage0099 (9. April 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Als ich vor langer Zeit mal sämtliche Rippen brach, radelte ich am nächsten Tag auch wieder.
Jedoch mehr als Waldautobahn und Radweg ging garnicht. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur ein Weichei.

Zum Witz: Ich kenne den anders.

Als vom Ufer aus ein Ersaufender gesichtet wird, rennen auch gleich 2 Helfer ins Wasser, schwimmen zur letzt gesehenen Stelle, einer taucht runter, und sie ziehen ihn ans Land.
Sofort beginnen sie mit Mund-zu-Mund-Beatmung und Reanimation.
Dann kommt ein Passant vorbei, der das alles beobachtete und sagt: Ihr könnt aufhören. Ich glaube ihr habt den falschen. Der hat doch noch die Schlittschuhe an...


----------



## bolg (9. April 2015)

@damage0099 - der ist auch gut, stinkt aber gewaltig


----------



## triple-ooo (9. April 2015)

Au Backe, Gerald. Kann ich Dir bestens nachfühlen. Hatte mir bei meinem Radunfall u.a. 4 Rippen gebrochen. Die Krankenpfleger waren super drauf und kamen auf dieselbe perfide Idee wir die beiden Vorschreiber: Sie haben mir (und vor allem sich selbst) mit Witzen die Zeit vertrieben, bis ich nicht mehr wusste, ob ich vom Witz oder von den Schmerzen weinen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (9. April 2015)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.

Was auch sehr gut kommt sind jegliche Form von Oberbekleidung ohne Reissverschluss - sprich was über den Kopf zu ziehen ist....

Ich war auch relativ nach ner Rippenprellung wieder relativ schnell auf'm Rad. Aber nur Renner und flach. Alles was ein bisschen Körperspannung erfordert ging gar ncht.


----------



## sPiediNet (9. April 2015)

schaut, schaut,  ...Foto des Tages


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. April 2015)

und war nicht mal das beste aus der Serie


----------



## hulster (9. April 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> und war nicht mal das beste aus der Serie



Und wo ist die Serie?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Serie?


guckst du hier eine Seite vorher


----------



## bolg (9. April 2015)

Mal wieder ein Standbild (halb halt nie nen Sherpa für die Kamera dabei), aber immerhin DRECKISCH!!!


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2015)

Dann mal etwas mehr Luft...


----------



## hulster (10. April 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> guckst du hier eine Seite vorher



 Ooops - hatte ich Fahrer-/Bekleidungs-mässig nicht so zugeordnet, da in der Serie die Fahrer nicht ganz so dominant im Bild stehen.


----------



## ABBiker (10. April 2015)

Such das EVO 



 


 
Leider immer noch keine Actionbilder von mir...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. April 2015)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Such das EVO


Das rote hätte ich sofort im Blick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2015)

In dem Turm hats best. leckere Treppen


----------



## bolg (10. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> In dem Turm hats best. leckere Treppen


 
Klar, aber keinen Platz für deinen Lenker


----------



## damage0099 (10. April 2015)

nanana sag das mal net, bin schmaler als ich aussehe...


----------



## hulster (10. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das rote hätte ich sofort im Blick!



So für den Nächsten krieg ich glaub ich Klassenkeile, wenn ich es zu nem Bionicon-Treffen schaffe. 

Jetzt weiß ich wieso die Leute das Graue kaufen. 

DIEBSTAHLSCHUTZ!

Man stell es einfach in ne Ecke und keinem fällt es auf. 

.... duck und weich

sorry der musste raus - nix für ungut


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. April 2015)

Auch meinen Schreckenstrail hat das neue Bike entschärft.
Aalen kann kommen. Ob ich kommen kann, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## damage0099 (12. April 2015)

Mal wieder was langweiliges von mir....


----------



## triple-ooo (12. April 2015)

Da würde ich ja nicht einmal ohne Bike runterspringen. Meinen Respekt hast Du!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (12. April 2015)

Zwei Bionicons auf großer Tour. Wir haben jedes Schlammloch mitgenommen, so wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. April 2015)

Geil @damage0099, hast ihn geknackt. 

Sauber 

Den will ich jetzt immer sehen, wenn wir dort sind.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (13. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was langweiliges von mir....



...und dafür mußte er 27 mal drüber, bis der Fotograf ihn eingefangen hatte.


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Damit das Forum hier nicht einschläft......
Laßt euch nicht lumpen....habt doch alle so tolle Räder  ....


----------



## gerald555 (14. April 2015)

Fast in der Ritze


----------



## sPiediNet (14. April 2015)

Warum hast du so wenig Luft im Dampfer? " Daumen hoch"


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Fast in der Ritze



Aber auch nur 'fast' 
Ok, 'geklingelt' hat es schon das ein- oder andere mal 
Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, wie manche mit Schutzblech rumfahren können 



sPiediNet schrieb:


> Warum hast du so wenig Luft im Dampfer? " Daumen hoch"



Beim nächsten Bild ist noch weniger drin


----------



## Resibiker (15. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, wie manche mit Schutzblech rumfahren können


Denk's du da an jemanden Bestimten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2015)

Nein....mich wundert nur, wie man so fahren kann.
Ist nicht bös gemeint 
Wenn es das bei der Rückenlage wo reinwickelt....dann gut Nacht!


----------



## Resibiker (15. April 2015)

Schutzbleche schont Kleider und Umwelt
=> weniger Eingesaut =>weniger waschen=>weniger tensiede in den Bächen


----------



## 4mate (15. April 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Schutzbleche schont Kleider und Umwelt
> => weniger Eingesaut =>weniger waschen=>weniger tensiede in den Bächen



So sieht's aus! Ist der Untergrund nass oder feucht kommen die Schmutzfänger ran! 
Und sooooo weit nach hinten hängen wie auf dem Foto muss man nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. April 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Und sooooo weit nach hinten hängen wie auf dem Foto muss man nun wirklich nicht


Ist aber zentral über dem Tretlager.  
Boppes könnte aber höher sein.


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> So sieht's aus! Ist der Untergrund nass oder feucht kommen die Schmutzfänger ran!
> Und sooooo weit nach hinten hängen wie auf dem Foto muss man nun wirklich nicht



Denke das Foto einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde zurück, dann ist das Rad am Fels-Ende, das HR noch höher.
Anders fährst du das nicht, glaub mir 
Das täuscht gewaltig.
Das erste mal bin ich etwas höher drüber und danach best. nen halben Meter auf dem VR gerollt und beinahe oben drüber.
Und danach gehts mächtig runter....wenn du da oben drüber gehst kommst erst 25hm weiter unten zum stehen (liegen) ....

Aber wie du den Spot mit nem Schutzblechle hinten fährst würd ich echt gern sehen!

Die Reifen drehen sich gegen den Sattel (oben), mit etwas 'Glück' hängt sich dein heiliges Blechle am Profil ein und schiebt es hoch und nach vorne....dann noch ne gute Fahrt 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ist aber zentral über dem Tretlager.
> Boppes könnte aber höher sein.



Genau, zentral drüber.
Boppes minimal höher ginge vllt., aber wie gesagt, denke das Bild nen halben Meter zurück.... 

Aber lassen wir bitte das leidige Thema Schutzblech, von mir aus können allen anbauen was sie wollen.... 

Postet lieber mal anständige Action-Bilder


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Boppes minimal höher ginge vllt., aber wie gesagt, denke das Bild nen halben Meter zurück....


Mit Grausen...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. April 2015)

Grüsse M.


----------



## bonzoo (17. April 2015)

@SchwertreiterAA Gratuliere zum Bild des Tages


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2015)

Ich muß schon sagen:

Dank unserer Freunde aus AA wurde das Evo schon sehr oft FDT 

Also....immer schön fleißig weiterknipsen


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. April 2015)

Danke, immer, gerne. 
Bis bald Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. April 2015)

Driften macht Spaß 



 Speeeed




 
Action  :


----------



## damage0099 (17. April 2015)




----------



## bolg (19. April 2015)

Wieder mal ein Bild von mir mit Action Zero - aber schönem Wetter und Wald im Hintergrund.

Ich lieg damit voll im Trend, Coke Zero, Fett Zero, Kalorien Zero - trotzdem irgendwie etwas fleischlos.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. April 2015)

Zumindest diesmal ohne Wurst im eigenen Darm


----------



## bikerchris87 (19. April 2015)

Gestern Chef spazieren gefahren


 

Heute ohne Chef bissl Spaß gehabt


----------



## Felger (20. April 2015)

noch ein Standbild...




dann nur noch auf den Vector warten...


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2015)

Wenigstens ist's dreckig


----------



## bonzoo (21. April 2015)

@Felger  Wie fährt's sich mit Coil?


----------



## Felger (21. April 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> @Felger  Wie fährt's sich mit Coil?


wie geschrieben kommt bald der Vector Air HLR - Coil ist nur notbehelf. Fällt etwas schnell durch die 2. Hälfte des Federwegs. Da fehlt die Progression. Feder ist aber auch etwas zu weich.
So ist das aber auch Mist. Die Absenkung nur an der Gabel - da kommt da Tretlager zu tief. Außerdem lässt sich die Gabel bescheiden wieder ausfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. April 2015)

Das Evo muss auf die dichte tubeless Bereifung warten.
Da will das Alva mal wieder hoch hinaus.




Der Trail ist überall mit den schönsten Frühlingsblumen gesäumt.

Aber danach heißt es wieder üben, üben, üben ...


----------



## damage0099 (24. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber danach heißt es wieder üben, üben, üben ...


Sauber!!
Zumal die Anfahrt zur Kurve nicht ganz einfach ist!


----------



## Resibiker (24. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das Evo muss auf die dichte tubeless Bereifung warten.


Wiso Warten Reifen halb runter ,Schlauch raus TL Ventiel rein Reifen drauf Milch rein Luft rein und Gut is

Aber Dein Video ist mal wieder erste sahne. Meine Versetzer wirst du auf Video nicht feststellen können, so klein sind Die noch
Aber seit Gestern übe ich wieder nach 3 wochen erkältung und 6 wochen Bike abstinez.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. April 2015)

Danke für die Blumen!


Resibiker schrieb:


> Wiso Warten Reifen halb runter ,Schlauch raus TL Ventiel rein Reifen drauf Milch rein Luft rein und Gut is


Der vordere Reifen war sofort dicht. Der hintere hat gezickt. Jetzt hat er es aber auch gepackt.


> Aber Dein Video ist mal wieder erste sahne. Meine Versetzer wirst du auf Video nicht feststellen können, so klein sind Die noch
> Aber seit Gestern übe ich wieder nach 3 wochen erkältung und 6 wochen Bike abstinez.


Das Versetzen am gepflasterten Übungsspot und auf dem Trail sind doch noch ein Paar verschiedene Schuhe. Da arbeite ich dran. So eine Pause kann übrigens ganz wirkungsvoll sein. Du wirst sehen, sobald der Versetzer mit dem unbewaffneten Auge als solcher erkennbar ist, geht es richtig flott weiter.


----------



## Gpunkt (24. April 2015)

Gruß Günter


----------



## damage0099 (24. April 2015)

Einfach nur geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (25. April 2015)

@Gpunkt - Saubere Fotos!!! Wen zerrt ihr da als Hoffotografen mit auf die Trails, so mit großem Fotorucksack?

Apropos Rucksäcke:Welches Modell hast du auf dem Rücken? Ich bin gerade nach einem Ersatz am suchen.


----------



## Resibiker (25. April 2015)

@bolg  Der Springer ist der "Hoffotograf" wenn mich nicht alles teucht und Günter Der Tagesfotograf


----------



## Votec Tox (25. April 2015)

@bolg Und der Rucksack ist der Deuter Attack, den ich auch fahre, einmal habe ich noch den uralten Kleinen für den nahezutäglichen Einsatz und dann noch den Größeren für längere Touren.


----------



## bolg (25. April 2015)

@Resibiker - ist das nicht dieselbe Person? Guck ich verkehrt (hab meine Brille verlegt)?

@Votec Tox - scheinst also zufrieden zu sein mit dem Teil. Muss ich mal nachher googeln!


----------



## Votec Tox (25. April 2015)

@bolg : Sehr sogar. Unter den MtB News hier gibt es einen Rucksacktest, da wurde der Attack auch einzeln getestet, dürfte so 2 Wochen her sein. Nun aber wieder Bilder! Leider habe ich beim Biken nur sehr selten einen Haus- und Hofphotographen dabei.


----------



## Paul_Weber (25. April 2015)

Bionicontest in Heubach:

1. Sprung downhillstrecke




















Zorrodrop


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. April 2015)

*EVO im Zauberwald*


----------



## ATw (26. April 2015)

Tach miteinander!

Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit euren Metric´s? 
Es gibt einen thread zu der Gabel, wenn wollt könnt ihr gerne eure Erfahrungen darin posten!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vengeance-metric-rv1-review-und-austausch-thread.706699/

Beste Grüße
Andy


----------



## bikerchris87 (27. April 2015)

Waren dieses Wochenende im Vinschgau. Sind folgende Trails gefahren: Holy Hansen, Tschilli Trail, Sunny Benny und den neuen Propain Trail. War erste Sahne, nur die Bremsen sind eine Katastrophe.


----------



## bonzoo (27. April 2015)

@bikerchris87 Was war mit den Bremsen nicht ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker2273 (27. April 2015)

Tolle Bilder !


----------



## bikerchris87 (27. April 2015)

Hab ja "nur" die Guide R drauf. Du kannst die so schlecht dosieren, bzw musst wahnsinnig fest anziehen. Werds demnächst mal mit entlüften und neuen Belägen versuchen, ansonsten schmeiß icb sie raus.


----------



## damage0099 (27. April 2015)

Das gibts doch nicht.
Habe die RSC, finde sie super.
Hattest Probleme mit Fading / Standfestigkeit?
Versuch mal organische Beläge.

btw: Geile Tour 
Alles kompl. schneefrei?
Werde(n) dort auch bald sein


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. April 2015)

ich frage mich immer, wenn ich sowas lese, ob wirklich die relavanten Fehlerquellen beseitigt wurden. Ziehen alle Kolben gleichmäßig, sind die Beläge gerade und parallel eingebaut, Beläge verölt oder Bremsflüssigkeit o.ä. abbekommen, Bremse optimal befüllt und entlüftet usw.


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das gibts doch nicht.
> Habe die RSC, finde sie super.
> Hattest Probleme mit Fading / Standfestigkeit?
> Versuch mal organische Beläge.
> ...



Fading hatte ich keins, es geht rein um die Bremsleistung, das man wahnsinnig fest zupacken muss, das geht ganz schön in die Finger, macht einfach keinen Spaß, Bremsbeläge sind jetzt dann eh runten, mal schaun ob es mit den neuen besser ist. 
Also wir waren auf max. 1700m, da gibt es schon noch das ein oder andere Schneefeld, je nach Wetterseite, aber nix wildes.


----------



## damage0099 (29. April 2015)

Danke


----------



## Sackmann (29. April 2015)

ATw schrieb:


> Tach miteinander!
> 
> Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit euren Metric´s?
> Es gibt einen thread zu der Gabel, wenn wollt könnt ihr gerne eure Erfahrungen darin posten!
> ...





hulster schrieb:


> Die heutigen Schaltaugen sind doch eh Alu und viel zu spröde, um sie zu richten. Das stammt noch aus Zeiten, als das Schaltauge noch teil des Rahmens war und dieser üblicherweise aus Stahl. Da gab es noch explizites Werkzeug zum Richten.
> Bei Alu kannst du froh sein, wenn es auf der Tour passiert, dass es, wenn notdürftig zurückgebogen, noch bis zum Ende der Tour hält.



Ich glaube ATw hat nun schon mehrmals nachgefragt, ob jemand was zu den Bionicon Metrics schreiben kann.
Wenn ich da was reinschreibe, dann glaubt mir ja doch keiner... 
Es würde einige in dem Thread doch brennend interessieren, wie die Gabel ist. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von den Bionis mal ne freie Minute...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Mai 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (1. Mai 2015)

Sehr starke Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2015)

Fahren Schwertreiter eigentlich durchgehend in der ersten Etage?


----------



## hulster (2. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Fahren Schwertreiter eigentlich durchgehend in der ersten Etage?



Nöh - aber irgendwas scheint sie immer auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen.


----------



## bikerchris87 (3. Mai 2015)

Diese WE in Rabenberg gewesen, schön dreckig aber geil gewesen.


----------



## Sackmann (4. Mai 2015)

Dieses Wochenende am Gardasee beim Abendmahl. Schee wor's!


----------



## Felger (4. Mai 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende am Gardasee beim Abendmahl. Schee wor's!
> Anhang anzeigen 383669



Ah, weil ichs gerade seh: wann kommt denn jetzt der Vector HLR? Habt ihr schon einen Liefertermin?


----------



## Resibiker (4. Mai 2015)

@Sackmann 
Ihr lasst Die EVO's enfach so rumstehen am Gardasee
Die gelben Griffe am Roten EVO welche sind das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (4. Mai 2015)

Das Schwarze mit den eloxierten Standrohren 
Bin nicht auf dem neusten Stand was die Evos betrifft:
Gibt es die Gabel mit diesen Standrohren so zu kaufen?


----------



## bonzoo (4. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gibt es die Gabel mit diesen Standrohren so zu kaufen?



Neee, das war nur ein Prototyp


----------



## damage0099 (4. Mai 2015)

Es gibt glaub noch net mal n schwarzes 
Aber sowas kann sich bestimmt schnell ändern


----------



## Sackmann (4. Mai 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gibt es die Gabel mit diesen Standrohren so zu kaufen?


Nein.



Resibiker schrieb:


> Ihr lasst Die EVO's einfach so rumstehen am Gardasee
> Die gelben Griffe am Roten EVO welche sind das ?


Naja, wir saßen draußen, immer in Reichweite, notfalls einschreiten zu können. Angefasst hat sie trotzdem keiner. Stehengeblieben um zu bestaunen sind allerdings Dutzende.
Griffe sind von ODI: Troy Lee Designs



Felger schrieb:


> Ah, weil ichs gerade seh: wann kommt denn jetzt der Vector HLR? Habt ihr schon einen Liefertermin?


Vector Air ist jetzt fertig nachbearbeitet und wird innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen bei uns sein.
Wir warten lediglich noch auf ein Sample, das diese Woche fertig wird und dann wird alles zusammen verschickt. Ansonsten müssten wir getrennt verschicken, und das kostet uns einfach zu viel.


----------



## esta (5. Mai 2015)

Hört mal auf die ganzen Evos zu posten, sonst muss ich mir auch noch eins zulegen.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

Also Jungs und Mädels: Mehr posten, bitte!


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2015)

ATw schrieb:


> Tach miteinander!
> 
> Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit euren Metric´s?
> Es gibt einen thread zu der Gabel, wenn wollt könnt ihr gerne eure Erfahrungen darin posten!
> ...



Will denn den Jungs aus dem Metric Thread keiner mal was zu den Bionicon-Metrics erzählen? Die warten wirklich auf ein paar Erfahrungen, und würden evtl. gerne auf die Bionicon-Kartusche aufrüsten.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr da bisschen was zu schreiben könnt.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2015)

tolle Bilder der Bikes !


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

Pausen Bild ...ich könnte es stundenlang anschauen aber noch lieber fahren


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Hast du die Sattelstütze noch manuell ganz abgesenkt, oder paßt das bei dir so?
Momentan fahre ich tatsächlich mit den 'nur 150mm' abgesenkt.
An manchen sehr heiklen Stellen ist mir dennoch unwohl, und meine Oberschenkel sind teils kesselblau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hast du die Sattelstütze noch manuell ganz abgesenkt, oder paßt das bei dir so?
> Momentan fahre ich tatsächlich mit den 'nur 150mm' abgesenkt.
> An manchen sehr heiklen Stellen ist mir dennoch unwohl, und meine Oberschenkel sind teils kesselblau



Ich habe die 125er Stütze und senke die im Sattelrohr noch ganz ab und beim hochfahren ziehe ich sie wieder raus.. Die Stütze ist mir zu kurz ...habe die falsch gewählt

Nachtrag:
fährst du den Ergon Sattel? Ich habe seit dem ich auf einen Freeride Sattel gewechselt habe, viel bessere Kontrolle ...und kann den Sattel wegen der "hakelnden" Sattelstütze besser zwischen die Beine klemmen und hochziehen


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Oh, ärgerlich!
Dann würd ich sie verkaufen und eine passende holen.
125 ist schon sehr wenig...vor allem, wenn wesentlich mehr gehen würde.
Ginge denn eine 150er?

Was wiegt dein Bock so, wie er da steht, genau?


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Oh, ärgerlich!
> Dann würd ich sie verkaufen und eine passende holen.
> 125 ist schon sehr wenig...vor allem, wenn wesentlich mehr gehen würde.
> Ginge denn eine 150er?
> ...



Die 150er wäre ideal. Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 15.2 Kg müsste nochmals wiegen ...da Lenker und Sattel jetzt auch gewechselt sind.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Dann würd ich mir eine holen.
Los wirst sie best. noch zu nem rel. guten Preis.
Ich bin momentan bei 14.9 kg, angemerkt mit 2-fach


----------



## bonzoo (7. Mai 2015)

Die guten Scarab Pedale  Habe ich auch. Wie ist der Sattel?


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Die guten Scarab Pedale  Habe ich auch. Wie ist der Sattel?


Ein Chromag Trailmaster DT ...genial einfach ein richtig guter Sattel. Da sind die Geschmäcker aber verschieden und "A" muss auf Sattel Passen
In meinen Fotos sind auch noch LTD Scarab Pedale zu sehen ...


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2015)

RS Reverb in den benötigten 30,9 geht nur bis 125mm, oder auch 150mm?


----------



## bonzoo (7. Mai 2015)

Offiziell nur bis 125mm. Man kann die 150mm aber auf 30.9 umbauen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Pausen Bild ...ich könnte es stundenlang anschauen aber noch lieber fahren


Anhang anzeigen 384387

Steht das Bike in einem Diorama?
Oder warum ist das so sauber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 384387
> 
> Steht das Bike in einem Diorama?
> Oder warum ist das so sauber?



...es wird von meiner Aura gehalten
Ach so ...Schaukasten mässig findest du?


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2015)

Wir würden es lieber rasend oder hoppelnd in Action sehen


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2015)

er ist da !!! Unpacking.........Das geile Gerät kommt mit mir gleich in die Werkstatt und wird mit seinen feinen Zutaten verheiratet. Bin mal gespannt ,wie es letztlich dann aufgebaut rüberkommen wird

Gruß an die _Gemeine _
Jogi


----------



## triple-ooo (9. Mai 2015)

Gratuliere! Mit welchen Teilen willst Du denn aufbauen?


----------



## markus769 (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jogi,

wird es ein 160er oder 180er? 
Warum hast denn nicht das Bionicon-System genommen?

Gruss 
Markus


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2015)

Danke!
Es wird ein 180er Enduro/Leichtfreerider-Eigenbau mit vielen Parts, die ich bereits dafür habe. Ich baue einfach zu gerne Bikes auf. Ist ne schöne Leidenschaft und ich habe es auch mal gelernt, bevor ich als Ing. zum Schreibtischtäter wurde 
XT Schalltung 1 mal 10. Formula 35 180mm/ Monarch Plus. Dt LRS , Kindshok 150. Syntace Prügel usw......
Das Bionicon-System ist schon echt klasse. 
Ich fahre allerdings meist damit im Mittelgebirge, wie Teutoburger Wald, Wiehengebirge Deister+ Harz usw.+ Bikeparks. Hier Zuhause benötige ich einfach zu selten bis gar keine Absenkfunktionen. Gut, in Finale Ligure wird auch mal geshuttelt aber ich bin da auch ,mit meinem Rocky Slayer auf Enduro Touren immer gut ohne Absenkung klargekommen,-)
Wenn es fertig ist, mach ich mal paar Bilder im Forst,-) So long!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2015)

blöderweise kann ich den Universer, für alternatve Dämpfer nicht im Framekit finden. 

Habe gerade inochmal in den Spects gelesen der <Universer ist ein Extra und ich habe ichn vergessen,schade muß ich eben nachbestellen, gleich mit Ersatz-Schaltauge-seufz !


----------



## Sackmann (9. Mai 2015)

Der Universer ist im Frame-only Kit *inklusive*. Er ist nur unter "Extras" aufgeführt. Ansonsten könnte man ihn ja nicht aufbauen.
Bin heute extra in die Firma gefahren und habe ihn dir eingepackt und verschickt.
Weiß´nicht, wer da beim Versand gepennt hat.

Sorry dafür!

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2015)

OK und merci Sacki, ist zwar erstmal schade- zum Glück aber kein Beinbruch;-) 
Habe ja noch mein 29er zum biken!
Scheenes Woe !
Jogi


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Mai 2015)

Vor zwei Wochen das nördlichste (beheimatete) Bionicon in Deutschland getroffen:






Gestern im Süden am Hausberg einen Motorradkumpel getroffen,
so gab es wenigstens zwei Bilder beim Einkehrschwung:









Da beneide ich die Aalener, immer gute Photographen dabei 
Bin Gestern mit meinem Lieblingsbionicon so schöne und auch spannende Trails gefahren
incl. spektakulärem Abflug...  und keinerlei Bilder


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Mai 2015)

Und da ich ahne, daß hier bald viele schöne Bilder von den Evos auf Vinschgauer Trails gezeigt werden 
überbrücke ich mal die Zeit mit Bildern von Bioniconoldtimern 
fliegendem Bongossi (Eisenholz):






Durfte am WE zwar arbeiten aber Zeit für die Hausberge findet sich immer:






Und wieder ab in die Luft:






Mehr so ein Hüpfen aber das Ironwood macht einfach riesig Spaß:





Und Heute war sogar der Photograph zur Stelle


----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2015)

Erster Ausritt mit der legalen Bio Waffe:  ein echtes Erlebnis, fährt genial gut


----------



## crossboss (12. Mai 2015)

oh merci!


----------



## Sackmann (12. Mai 2015)

Schön schaut´s aus!
Der Universer kam ja dann doch noch echt schnell an! 
Hab dir auch noch die 22.2mm Hardware als kleine Wiedergutmachung mit reingepackt, da wir den Universer erst vergessen hatten!

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste!

Zeig´s doch auch mal im Enduro/Allmountain Thread. Das ist das erste komplett eigens aufgebaute NBS, das ich kenne. 
Ein anderes fährt noch irgendwo in der Schweiz rum, ich weiß aber nicht, wie das aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Flo8787 (13. Mai 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Danke!
> Es wird ein 180er Enduro/Leichtfreerider-Eigenbau mit vielen Parts, die ich bereits dafür habe. Ich baue einfach zu gerne Bikes auf. Ist ne schöne Leidenschaft und ich habe es auch mal gelernt, bevor ich als Ing. zum Schreibtischtäter wurde
> XT Schalltung 1 mal 10. Formula 35 180mm/ Monarch Plus. Dt LRS , Kindshok 150. Syntace Prügel usw......
> Das Bionicon-System ist schon echt klasse.
> ...



Was wiegt nun das schicke Gerät?


----------



## crossboss (13. Mai 2015)

Moinsen Sacki, ja danke dir dafür, ging doch noch sehr fix. Alles jut;-)
Ich bin begeistert vom Fahrwerk. Auch die liebevolle, hochwertige Verarbeitung macht dem Ingenieur in mir FreudeRauf und runter! Selbst mit dem leichten, kleinem Monarchen und kleiner Standart Kammer hat es ne klasse Kennlinie (fühlbar) ; fährt  traumwandllerisch agil und lebendig. Die Potenz des Hinterbaus überzeugt absolut mit gutem Popp! Mußte durch die größere Übersezung ,im Vergleich zum Stereo 29, 4 bar mehr reinpum. Der Dämpfer wurde in Zug und Druckstufe mit strammern Dämpferstune ausgelegt. Passt super, für meine immerhin 100 KG komplett. Momentan probiere ich erstmal den 60er Vorbau. Der Reach ist kompakt aber sehr angenehm.
Später stelle ihn mal bei den Allmountain und Enduros vor,-)
Gruß Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (13. Mai 2015)

"Gerät" wiegt mit Schäuchen statt tubeless noch 14,1 KG, komplett mit XT Trail Pedal. Ist ja eher die robuste Austattungaber etwas schwerere XT Schaltung, da ginge also noch einiges. . Auch die Laufräder bekommen noch Gesellschaft von nen leichten Bruder DT 240 s / EX471 Aufbau. LRS wird mit Hans D.knappe  4000g wiegen.
Ich bin schon ehrgeizig und peile für später, beim Nachrüsten, die 13,6kg an. Schau'n mer mol;-)
LG Jogi


----------



## Flo8787 (13. Mai 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> "Gerät" wiegt mit Schäuchen statt tubeless noch 14,1 KG, komplett mit XT Trail Pedal. Ist ja eher die robuste Austattungaber etwas schwerere XT Schaltung, da ginge also noch einiges. . Auch die Laufräder bekommen noch Gesellschaft von nen leichten Bruder DT 240 s / EX471 Aufbau. LRS wird mit Hans D.knappe  4000g wiegen.
> Ich bin schon ehrgeizig und peile für später, beim Nachrüsten, die 13,6kg an. Schau'n mer mol;-)
> LG Jogi



0,5 Kilo ist ja recht schnell machbar...
Mein gutes Edison will auch noch auf knapp 13,5 Kilo runter... meins wiegt aktuell allerdings etwa 14,5


----------



## crossboss (13. Mai 2015)

Finde, auch 14,5 kg sind für ne Freeride /(Super)Enduro eher schon leicht und mehr als akzeptabel;-)


----------



## bikerchris87 (17. Mai 2015)

Gestern bei uns im Schambachtal unterwegs gewesen.



 

 


Das passiert natürlich beim aufsteigen aus Rad auf einer flachen Betonstraße


----------



## triple-ooo (17. Mai 2015)

Das einzige wahre Tatoo!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Mai 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Das einzige wahre Tatoo!


Und mit einem Patsch fertig!


----------



## triple-ooo (17. Mai 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal offtopic: Heute das Tandem betriebsfertig gewaschen, geölt und eingestellt. Jetzt hat Frau keine Ausrede mehr 

P.S.: Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich mich auf mein Evo freue?


----------



## gerald555 (18. Mai 2015)

und noch ein Standbild


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (18. Mai 2015)

Vier Tage Trails vom Feinsten in Latsch, Südtirol. Schon die Namen der Trails machen Laune: Holy Hansen, Tschilitrail, Sunny Benny, Monte Sole, Roatbrunn und Trailzauber .
Wir haben eine Handvoll Bionicons gesehen, u.a. ein graues Edison Evo. Bitte beachtet auch in Bild vier die Gaben an den Trailgott . 
Latsch ist wirklich ein Toprevier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (18. Mai 2015)

Schöne Bilder! Damage und die Schwertreiter sind/waren doch auch im Vinschgau!? Habt Ihr sie nicht gesehen?
Da müßten doch langsam hier mal jede Menge schöne Bilder auftauchen!
Ich oute mich mich mal, ich war noch nie im Vinschgau biken. 

Aber Gestern dafür in Freiburg, erst die "Borderline" (megaklasse!) und dann über Schauinslandtrails zum neuen "Kanadatrail"!
Wir hatten Gestern einen "Mädels"tag, äh eher "mittelalterliche" Damentag (Männer daheim )
und fuhren am Morgen in Feiburg mit den Rädern zu Dritt los:







Am Ende des Tages hatten wir lauter nette, junge Guides 
Einer von ihnen hatte uns zuvor ein grandioses Trailfeuerwerk zum Kanadatrail gezeigt 




Und dann die Kommentare erst: "Boah, Ihr bleibt aber gut dran"! Gibt ja nur wenige Frauen, die so etwas mitfahren"... 
Hihi, das war klasse, auch wenn eine meiner Mitradlerinnen meinte, die sind so alt wie ihre Töchter und haben Spaß mit uns "Omas" zu biken 

Zum Glück hatten wir einmal auch die Bahn genommen, sonst hätte ich wohl schlapp gemacht, waren trotzdem knapp 1000 Hm bergauf zu strampeln und vor allen Dingen über 40 km fast nur Trails und immer am Anschlag, zumindest für mich...


----------



## gerald555 (18. Mai 2015)

Und dann die Kommentare erst: "Boah, Ihr bleibt aber gut dran"! Gibt ja nur wenige Frauen, die so etwas mitfahren"... 
Hihi, das war klasse, auch wenn eine meiner Mitradlerinnen meinte, die sind so alt wie ihre Töchter und haben Spaß mit uns "Omas" zu biken 

Zum Glück hatten wir einmal auch die Bahn genommen, sonst hätte ich wohl schlapp gemacht, waren trotzdem knapp 1000 Hm bergauf zu strampeln und vor allen Dingen über 40 km fast nur Trails und immer am Anschlag, zumindest für mich...

Von de Omas sad`s ja no weit weg!  Mit eich muas ma erst moi mithoit`n kenna.


----------



## Gpunkt (19. Mai 2015)

@Votec Tox Bilder kommen, sind gestern erst zurück gekommen, mit zwei kann ich mal dienen.









Gruß Günter


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Mai 2015)

Leck mich fett, da will ich auch fahren


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2015)

Von den brutalsten gibts leider keine Fotos 
Mein Bashguard setzte ca. 500x auf 

Meine Knie zittern immer noch, und nach wie vor mehr Adrenalin als Blut in den Adern.....

Ein Pic aus'm Vinschgau hab ich noch:


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2015)




----------



## crossboss (19. Mai 2015)

im Dschungel von OWL;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Mai 2015)

Die Stelle hat es aber in sich.

Anhang anzeigen 387812
Anhang anzeigen 387813

War das die Anfahrt dazu?

Anhang anzeigen 387819


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Oldie,
nein, das sind 2 unterschiedliche Spots von unterschiedlichen Tagen.
Es gab noch viel geilere Stellen


----------



## bolg (19. Mai 2015)

@damage0099 
ist die Anfahrt auf dem 5ten Bild so steil oder macht die nur so? Überseh ich da etwas?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (19. Mai 2015)

Und hier ein paar Old School Bionicon Bilder...


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @damage0099
> ist die Anfahrt auf dem 5ten Bild so steil oder macht die nur so? Überseh ich da etwas?


Die ist schon sacksteil


----------



## Deleted 325120 (19. Mai 2015)

Und noch ein paar Bilder...

Leider fehlen südlich von Hamburg, ausgenommen die Harburger Berge und der Wilseder Berg, entsprechende Anstiege.
Dafür gibt es in unseren Breitengraden seit ein paar Jahren andere Sehenswürdigkeiten.


----------



## aufgehts (19. Mai 2015)

die vinschgau bilder sind top...
schartl-kamm ???   14er ????


----------



## stefan1067 (19. Mai 2015)

Bei uns hat es gestern auch Bionicon Nachwuchs gegeben. Es ist zwar kein Edison Evo aber ein richtig cooles Fahrrad für die Frau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Mai 2015)

eine kurze offtopic Frage sei erlaubt: Wie kann ich meine Frau und meinen Kurzen (2,5 Jahre) im Vinschgau beschäftigen, wenn ich auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee noch 2 Biketage einstreuen wollte? Und nein, meine Frau fährt kein MTB


----------



## gerald555 (19. Mai 2015)

Super Bilder und tolle Action!!!


----------



## slowbeat (19. Mai 2015)

Aktionsstandbild:


----------



## sPiediNet (19. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> eine kurze offtopic Frage sei erlaubt: Wie kann ich meine Frau und meinen Kurzen (2,5 Jahre) im Vinschgau beschäftigen, wenn ich auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee noch 2 Biketage einstreuen wollte? Und nein, meine Frau fährt kein MTB


...Wellness Hotel mit Kidi Betreuung


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...Wellness Hotel mit Kidi Betreuung


bin mit Wohnmobil unterwegs


----------



## sPiediNet (19. Mai 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> bin mit Wohnmobil unterwegs


Dann stellt das Womo in der Nähe eines Wellness Hotel mit Kidi Betreuung ab und bezieht dessen Dienstleistungen ..ist meistens möglich ohne Hotel Gast zu sein.
Gpunkt müsste sich da auskennen ...der wohnt glaub das ganze Jahr über im Womo "grins"


----------



## bolg (19. Mai 2015)

@Perth 
congratulations - die Tatze sieht man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Mai 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Dann stellt das Womo in der Nähe eines Wellness Hotel mit Kidi Betreuung ab und bezieht dessen Dienstleistungen ..ist meistens möglich ohne Hotel Gast zu sein.
> Gpunkt müsste sich da auskennen ...der wohnt glaub das ganze Jahr über im Womo "grins"


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Gpunkt (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ein paar Bildchen vom Vinschgau und Gardasse

































Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2015)

Schöne Bilder.................Mist, ich bekomme Bock auf Urlaub


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Vinschgaubilder! 
Eine kleine OT-Frage habe ich: ein paar von Euch fahren bei Sonnenschein eine klare MX-Brille zum normalen Helm.
Warum das? War es so staubig? Seit Ihr so schnell gefahren, daß es Steine aufgewirbelt hat?
Oder warum reichte eine normale z.B. selbsttönende Sonnenbrille nicht aus, zumal besser belüftet.
Ich fahre beim Enduro (Motorrad) natürlich mit MX-Brille, weiß also wie sich das anfühlt 
Aber selbst beim Trialwandern mit Motor ziehe ich nur die selbsttönende normale Brille auf und habe die MX-Brille nur für Hin- und Rückfahrt bei höherem Tempo dabei. Interessiert mich wirklich ganz sachlich.

Damit es nicht zu OT wird, noch Bilder von der Borderline am Sonntag:





Mal schneller:





Mal langsamer:


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2015)

Es war teils so staubig, daß man nicht mal mehr den Trail vor einem sehen konnte....

Ob klar oder getönt: Ging beides. Ich fuhr getönt.

Ne Goggle war fast Pflicht.
Aber auch nur im Vinschgau.
Restliche Touren mit normaler Radbrille.


----------



## The Bug (23. Mai 2015)

Die Vinschgau Bilder sind absolut genial! Die in Freiburg sehen auch ziemlich einladend aus. Da will man direkt aufs Bike


----------



## bikerchris87 (23. Mai 2015)

Echt geile Bilder vom Vinschgau! 

@Votec Tox immer mit einem lachen im Gesicht

Wenn man allein unterwegs is hat man Zeit zum üben und herumblödeln


----------



## The Bug (23. Mai 2015)

Heute mit dem Zwerg über 17km durch die Kölner Parks. Und jetzt soll er ins Bett und sagt ich bin noch nicht müde...
Humor vom 3,5 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (23. Mai 2015)

Der "Zwerg"17km und das mit single speed Respekt


----------



## bolg (23. Mai 2015)

Wo ist die Abschleppstange für den Kleinen?


----------



## The Bug (24. Mai 2015)

Gibt keine!der ist einfach fit! Der kennt keine stützender noch sonstige Hilfsmittel Radfahrern hat er in 15 min nach seinem Laufrad gelernt, eine Stunde später fing er an über jede Wurzel und durch jedes Loch zu fahren... Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Jahre...


----------



## bolg (24. Mai 2015)

Hehe - bei der Energie werden die nächsten Jahre eine Herausforderung für dich


----------



## bolg (24. Mai 2015)

Standbild


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2015)

Der Zug von der Sattelstütze paßt irgendwie zu den Hörnchen


----------



## bolg (24. Mai 2015)

@damage0099 - gelle, sieht echt Scheiße aus 

Aber warte, bis ich mal meine Movelock bekomme  - dann wird alles besser!


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2015)

Hast etwa eine bestellt?
Kriegst sie noch, bevor das Weltall zugefroren ist?


----------



## bolg (24. Mai 2015)

Yes - bestellt. Ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch - mal sehen, was die Zeit so bringt. Nach Einstein müsste ich mich evt. schneller bewegen, um das ganze voran zu treiben.


----------



## bolg (24. Mai 2015)

Nach nochmaliger Prüfung des Fotos werde ich die Zugführung doch noch verändern - der Ästethik willen. Die Hörnchen passen so aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2015)

Ach komm, laß es doch so....war net bös gemeint


----------



## hulster (24. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Aber warte, bis ich mal meine Movelock bekomme  - dann wird alles besser!



Die Zugführung am EVO dürfte aber auch nicht wirklich elegant werden.


----------



## luCYnger (25. Mai 2015)

Im Evo gibts n Loch im Rahmen,
extra dafür vorgesehen, 
da ne toll funzende Sattelstütze mit Bowdenzugbetätigung zu verwenden 
watt spricht dagegen, dies auch zu tun


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. Mai 2015)

*evos am gardasee: sind sie nicht schön?*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. Mai 2015)

*evos im vinschgau. auch nicht schlecht.*


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (25. Mai 2015)

*evo wieder zurück auf den hometrails.* *auch gut.*





grüße micha


----------



## hulster (25. Mai 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Im Evo gibts n Loch im Rahmen,
> extra dafür vorgesehen,
> da ne toll funzende Sattelstütze mit Bowdenzugbetätigung zu verwenden
> watt spricht dagegen, dies auch zu tun



Loch wo? Es gibt nur nen Loch für Integral/Stealth.
Für die Moveloc brauchst du ne Führung am Oberrohr. Die Zuganlenkung ist rechts außen und nicht verdrehbar.
Man könnte am Sitzrohr bis zum Unterrohr führen. Sieht aber auch eher schade aus.


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Standbilder vom super Pfingst Wochenende in und um Radolfzell..
Da hat mich aller Mut verlassen... dieser Freefall Trail fahren nur die besten ..gell VT


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Mai 2015)

sPiedi hat da nur den Untergrund getestet und fuhr dann alles! 
Bergauf mußte er dauern auf mich warten und bergab sprang er fröhlich wo ich drumrum fuhr! Es war ein wirklich klasse Pfingstwochenende!

Und Bionicon wo man hinschaut:




Den beiden schönsten Bionicon gehört das erste Bild,
und nein, daß Ironwood hat keine 29" 


Das Alva durfte sich mit dem neuen Evo messen:






bekam Verstärkung:






Vor der Abfahrt gabs oft steile Anstiege:






"Gipfel"pausen:






Und runter sausen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (26. Mai 2015)

Es war teilweise ein richtiges, kleines Bionicontreffen 






Juhu:






Der Photograph der meisten Bilder auch mal auf einem Bild:






Das nördlichste Bionicon aus Kiel war zu Besuch und auch dabei und zum ersten mal auf einer DH-Strecke unterwegs 






SpiediNet im Tiefflug:






Und ich hinterher:






Und Späßle gmacht, mal so übertreiben wie auf den "Bikephotos" 






Und auch das gehört dazu, gerissener Schaltzug am Alva,
aber Dank Rainers umfangreiche Ersatzteilsammlung im Rucksack in wenigen Minuten wieder einsatzklar 





Das waren schöne Pfingsten!


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Mai 2015)

Hört sich nicht unbedingt cool an ...an den Bodensee Biken gehen ..da stellt sich manch einer was anders vor
Ich muss wirklich zugeben, da gibt es alles was ein Bikerherz begehrt. Vom Bikepark mit Shuttle Service über super flowige Trails bis zum Freeriden ist alles möglich. Herzlichen Dank an Votex Tox fürs Guiden ..hat super Spass gemacht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Mai 2015)

Ach, was habt ihr Tolles erlebt.
Und so scharfe Fotos.

Ich wurde nach all dem hier noch richtig gewässert.
Aber es wird!





Man sollte den Ton dazu hören.


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber es wird!



...es gibt keinen Grund, es nicht bei jeder Kehre zu versuchen


----------



## Resibiker (26. Mai 2015)

@Oldie-Paul
Ich brauch jetzt definitiv keine Videos von meinen Spitzkehren online setzen... Die würden genau so aussehen wie Deine  nur eben auf Luxemburgich 
In Einem Monat werden wir Geholfen


----------



## bolg (26. Mai 2015)

@Oldie-Paul - machs wie ich: Ich säg die Spitzen der Kehren immer ab und geh durchs Grünzeugs! Nicht schön und technisch bäh, aber auch eine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul ...Ich säg die Spitzen der Kehren immer ab und geh durchs Grünzeugs! ...


In der Falllinie? Da werde ich hier nicht alt.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da werde ich hier nicht alt.



...Ironie stirbt zu letzt


----------



## bolg (27. Mai 2015)

Falllinie? Wo war die noch mal? Ich dachte, die ist automatisch immer der Scheitelpunkt?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Falllinie? Wo war die noch mal? Ich dachte, die ist automatisch immer der Scheitelpunkt?


Schon, aber wenn du absägst, wird die Falllinie länger, und meist auch noch steiler. Und die Hänge hier am Trauf sind "Rutschhänge". Da diskutiere ich lieber mit der Kehre.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2015)

Ne Kehre wird gefahren oder nicht gefahren.
Jedoch keinesfalls abgekürzt!

Wird sie nicht gefahren, darf man sich natürlich mit ihr darüber unterhalten, solange man will....


----------



## esta (27. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ne Kehre wird gefahren oder nicht gefahren.
> Jedoch keinesfalls abgekürzt!
> 
> Wird sie nicht gefahren, darf man sich natürlich mit ihr darüber unterhalten, solange man will....



Exakt, Abstürzen statt Abkürzen !


----------



## sPiediNet (27. Mai 2015)

Abkürzen geht schon... ich würde jetzt sagen, die Schnittstelle von Enduro zu Freeride ist an diesem Punkt zu definieren


----------



## aufgehts (27. Mai 2015)

mal was von mir aus den vogesen...
nur wie krieg ich die in gross ??????


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Mai 2015)

Du hast Thumbnails verlinkt. Die sind nicht größer.


----------



## aufgehts (27. Mai 2015)

und wie gehts richtig ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (27. Mai 2015)

und tschüss..


----------



## gerald555 (27. Mai 2015)

De Gegend gfoid ma! 
Bis jetzt sieg i no recht guad.  Do geht`s.
Kaum gschriem - scho sans groß.

Hoid auf Buidl 5 Oana biesl`n miassn?


----------



## aufgehts (27. Mai 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Hoid auf Buidl 5 Oana biesl`n miassn?



hä , nix verstan.............

jedenfalls war der 2 und 3 versuch mit spotter auch nix.
hätte ich gewusst, wie steil es hinter der botanik runter geht,
wär ich nicht blindlings reingefahren....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Mai 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Hoid auf Buidl 5 Oana biesl`n miassn?


Schon beim Runterspringen vom Bike.


----------



## pndrev (28. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> In der Falllinie? Da werde ich hier nicht alt.



Ich glaube aber, das Abkürzen ist _gerade _auf der Alb die schnellste Variante! Erste Kehre schneiden, dann helfen die 200mm Guide Bremsen am Evo auch nicht mehr und man landet in direkter Linie 500m tiefer am Trailende und kann schonmal nen Kaffee trinken bis der Rest der Truppe ankommt! Spart auch Reifen, weil man fährt ja nicht so lange!


----------



## physshred (28. Mai 2015)

rotwild team auf G1


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2015)

Was ist auch das???


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ist auch das???


Ein sogenannter Wechselbalg, ist auch noch fremd gegangen.


----------



## sPiediNet (28. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ist auch das???


Eine "Liaison" eines Rotwild und Bionicon Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Mai 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> ... und man landet in direkter Linie 500m tiefer am Trailende und kann schonmal nen Kaffee trinken bis der Rest der Truppe ankommt! ...


Ach, hier waren es nur 250 m, aber auf ´nen Espresso hätte es allemal gereicht.


----------



## souldriver (28. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ist auch das???


Zumindest schon mal in richtiger Umgebung fotografiert.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Zumindest schon mal in richtiger Umgebung fotografiert.


 , das war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Liegt es jetzt drin?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Votec Tox (28. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ist auch das???


Bodo sieht rot und wird ganz wild 
Ich denke, die Leitungen werden bestimmt noch gekürzt und entsprechend verlegt.
Ist doch ganz kultig, G1 am alten Rotwild, so haben Beide noch eine Bestimmung.
Jetzt noch einen geflickten Sattel, Endkappen auf die Griffe und Pedale dran und es kann losgehen.
Verstehe nur dieses Verbindungstück inmitten der Pneumatikleitung vom Dämpfer nicht


----------



## 4mate (28. Mai 2015)

physshred schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 390581
> rotwild team auf G1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (29. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was ist auch das???


Sag noch mal was wegen meiner Zugführung


----------



## bolg (29. Mai 2015)

Muss auch mal in der Fotomottenkiste kramen - mal sehen, was ich da noch finde.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Sag noch mal was wegen meiner Zugführung



Ich finde, die Zugführung paßt zum Rad 

Klar, hat seine Daseinsberechtigung...trifft nur nicht so ganz meinen persönlichen Geschmack...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Mai 2015)

Das ganze ist doch erst einmal ein Funktionsmodell. Ein Demonstrator.
Das fetzige Design mit vollverkleidetem Cockpit kommt später.


----------



## bolg (29. Mai 2015)

Tatsächlich mal Action-light-Bild von mir - ich sitze auf dem Rad und fahre Berg runter


----------



## aufgehts (29. Mai 2015)

nochmals vogesen..


----------



## The Bug (30. Mai 2015)

Heute eine schöne 3 Stunden Tour im bergischen Land! Leider keine Action Bilder.


----------



## aufgehts (30. Mai 2015)

let's go  !!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Mai 2015)

Das gefällt mir mit Abstand am besten. Wäre für mich Foto des Tages oder so.
Mit beschwörenden Ärmchen, auf einem Bein stehend, eine geballte Masse
voll potenzieller Energie zu beeinflussen versuchen. Telekinese vielleicht?
Hier bekommt man dramatisch demonstriert, das Biken reine Kopfsache ist.



aufgehts schrieb:


> let's go  !!!!


----------



## aufgehts (31. Mai 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mit beschwörenden Ärmchen, auf einem Bein stehend,




stimmt, auf einem bein....das seh ich jetzt erst .....
zum glück gings gut und der spotter kam nicht zum einsatz....

eigentlich sieht,s auf dem bild aus, dass das vorderrad nen abgang macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2015)

Möchte so gern mal mit Aaron Gwin biken,
gebt mir bittäää ein "Like"  (kein "Gewinner" oder "Hilfreich", nur "Like" zählt.)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spec...ron-gwin-und-troy-brosnan-zu-gewinnen.755437/
Seite 1 Post Nr. 23


----------



## Fanatic3001 (2. Juni 2015)

Nix Action - Nur Standbild 








Die Action vorher wäre bestimmt einen Schnappschuss Wert gewesen:


----------



## gerald555 (3. Juni 2015)

Ist aber eine tolle Kulisse und das Bike schaut richtig schön versaut aus!!!!!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


>


SAUBER!


----------



## guruW (3. Juni 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Nix Action - Nur Standbild



wo ist das?

greez guru


----------



## Fanatic3001 (3. Juni 2015)

@guruW http://www.burg-runding.de/
Bayerischer Wald - Nähe Cham


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2015)

Sieht sehr schön aus dort und eigentlich recht trocken...
In welches Schlammloch hast Du denn Dein Supershuttle abgetaucht?   


Ist ja 'ne Galerie, drum noch eine Bild von Heute am frühen Abend mit dem Alva:


----------



## luCYnger (4. Juni 2015)

Standbild mit Aktion odem Actionbild im Stehen 



 

einwandfrei gestandener "Frontwheel-stick-in-swamp-drop"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Standbild mit Aktion odem Actionbild im Stehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392571
> 
> einwandfrei gestandener "Frontwheel-stick-in-swamp-drop"


Freihändig - Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (4. Juni 2015)

Bei mir wars ein Lehmiges Sandloch, reifentief. Über den Lenker bin ich auch freihändig geflogen als der Vorderreifen stecken blieb.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Äktschtn-Clip von gestern, man sieht schön, wie die Gabel mehr arbeitet als der Fahrer 

http://mtbn.ws/vw67


----------



## Resibiker (5. Juni 2015)

Hier dann mal das "Luxemburger" EVO in Action auf der Feierabend Runde


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juni 2015)

Mit diesem Bike traue ich mich sogar auf einen Kicker, mein bisheriges Horrorobjekt.


----------



## Promontorium (5. Juni 2015)

Video von damage goes not!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juni 2015)

Runterladen und anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (5. Juni 2015)

Etwas OT, aber in Gedenken an das Rotwild-Foto hier im Fred hatte ich es ja angedroht: Biking vor 20 Jahren.








Gibts hier im Forum schon eine Ahnengalerie?


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Video von damage goes not!


Hm, weiß auch nicht, warum....bisher gings...

hier der Link:

http://mtbn.ws/vw67


----------



## pndrev (5. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mit diesem Bike traue ich mich sogar auf einen Kicker, mein bisheriges Horrorobjekt.




Sauber! Jetzt noch den Kicker etwas aktiver und nicht wegschlucken, dann kommst du auch richtig in die Landung und die Kurve flutscht!

Es lohnt sich glaube ich, für den Flowtrail ein wenig anderes Setup zu fahren, vor allem was Dämpfung angeht. Muss ja kaum auf schnelle Schläge reagieren, dafür sollte er dich in der Landung nicht abwerfen.


----------



## Promontorium (5. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hm, weiß auch nicht, warum....bisher gings...
> 
> hier der Link:
> 
> http://mtbn.ws/vw67




Geht auch nicht über den Link, vielleicht aber auch nur bei mir - warum dann auch immer!?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mit diesem Bike traue ich mich sogar auf einen Kicker, mein bisheriges Horrorobjekt.


So wie ich das sehe, wirst du ab einer best. Sprunghöhe immer Probleme bekommen, solange du dich nicht stärker in den Pedalen verkeilst.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. Juni 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Geht auch nicht über den Link, vielleicht aber auch nur bei mir - warum dann auch immer!?


dito


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank an Euch, die ihr so fleißig für mich geklickt hattet, damit ich einen Tag mit A. Gwin fahren dürfte.
Hat immerhin für den 2. Platz gereicht, aber "It's nor second!" wie Dennis Conner zu sagen pflegte. 
Gewonnen hat ein 4-facher Familienvater, es sei ihm gegönnt!

Dafür bin ich heute Vormittag auf dem Weg zu einem beruflichen Termin einen Umweg über Flims gefahren und habe mich mit dem Runca-Trail getröstet.
Hier ein Selbstauslöserphoto! Eine echte Herausforderung innert 10 Sekunden auf dem Rad und an der richtigen Stelle zu sein:






Oben am Start die schöne Aussicht genossen,
bei angenehmen 26 Grad anstatt den 34 am Bodensee...






Hoch gings ganz faul im Sessellift:






Und am Cassons ist was abgebrochen  Ich wars nicht!  





Für die Interessierten, der Runcatrail hat sich sehr verändert.
War er vor Jahren ein abwechslungsreicher Naturtrail, oben steinig und ruppig, dann Waldboden und spannende Wurzelsteilstücke, dazwischen mal ein paar - mitunter anspruchsvolle - Holzelemente, ist er nun ein perfekt geshapter Anlieger-Flowtrail geworden.
Macht schon auch noch Spaß, nun können ihn fast alle Biker fahren aber er ist halt komplett anders, kaum Fahrtechnik dafür Flow.
Früher flog man schonmal in den Bach, wenn man angerauscht kam und nicht präzise lenkte oder die alten Holzelemente am orangenen Stein waren auch tricky  Heute staubt es dafür mehr, nun habe ich das mit den MX-Brillen beim biken auch kapiert...


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2015)

Oh, Votec, das hört sich nicht gut an....danke für die Info 

Letzter Versuch, ich bin zu blöd:


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Oh, Votec, das hört sich nicht gut an....danke für die Info
> ...


Für Dich wäre er nichts, da würdest Du Dich langweilen.
Aber nicht, daß es falsch rüber kommt, der Runca Trail ist liebevoll und perfekt geshapt und man wedelt im Slalom durch die Anlieger.
Und für Damage gibts noch andere Trails dort


----------



## triple-ooo (5. Juni 2015)

Nach so viel Action braucht es wieder mal etwas Ruhiges. Mein Shimanski-Evo hat heute das Licht der Welt erblickt 
Die Lenker-Lassos werden aber noch gekürzt!

Heute nur eine Hofrunde gedreht, aber sofort wieder das klasse Fahrwerk gespürt. Eigentlich sollte man bei medizinischer Indikation das Evo auf Rezept vom Arzt verordnet bekommen. Morgen dann werde ich mich an das Setup von Schaltung, Bremsen und Fahrwerk machen. In jedem Fall: Das Bike ist jeden Cent wert!

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Für Dich wäre er nichts, da würdest Du Dich langweilen.
> Aber nicht, daß es falsch rüber kommt, der Runca Trail ist liebevoll und perfekt geshapt und man wedelt im Slalom durch die Anlieger.
> Und für Damage gibts noch andere Trails dort


Das Problem ist eher, daß ich Anlieger-fahren nicht kann  

Tja, aber allgemein fahr ich lieber verblockt und langsam.

Zur Abwechslung darfs auch gern mal flowig sein 

Halt nicht nur


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


Sorry, nichts geht.


----------



## Promontorium (5. Juni 2015)

Doch, doch, jetzt schon!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juni 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Doch, doch, jetzt schon!


Tatsächlich! Aber da haue ich mich doch lieber in den Anlieger.

@pndrev  Danke. Das Setup hatte ich geändert. War OK. Mich hat auch nicht der Hinterbau abgeworfen. Ich habe vorne zu stark gebremst (-> Staubwolke), weil ich befürchtete, senkrecht in den neuen Wallride einzuschlagen.

@Asphaltsurfer Das ist sicher richtig. Ich mache ja gerade die ersten Erfahrungen ohne Bodenkontakt. Und da muss ich zunächst lernen, mit den möglichen Ereignissen umzugehen.


----------



## pndrev (6. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> @pndrev  Danke. Das Setup hatte ich geändert. War OK. Mich hat auch nicht der Hinterbau abgeworfen. Ich habe vorne zu stark gebremst (-> Staubwolke), weil ich befürchtete, senkrecht in den neuen Wallride einzuschlagen.
> 
> Das ist sicher richtig. Ich mache ja gerade die ersten Erfahrungen ohne Bodenkontakt. Und da muss ich zunächst lernen, mit den möglichen Ereignissen umzugehen.




Stimmt, das war bei den ersten Mal schauen nicht so genau zu erkennen. Im Endeffekt hat dich die Landung trotzdem mit ausgehebelt - zwar nicht direkt, aber dadurch, dass du in der Kuhle zwischen Kicker und eigentlicher Landung gelandet bist dürfte der Hinterbau trotzdem Grip beim Ausfedern verloren haben. Da bremst das Vorderrad natürlich mehr als gewohnt.

Gehört alles zu den "möglichen Ereignissen" 

Aber das sieht schon ganz gut aus! Das wird!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. Juni 2015)

Wie auf Wolken den Berg hinaufreiten.


 
Oben das Panorama genießen.


 
Kurze Rast an einer alten Hütte.


 
Spaß im Schnee.


 
Und am Ende eine flowige Abfahrt.
Fertig ist der perfekte Biketag!


----------



## triple-ooo (7. Juni 2015)

Beneidenswert! Schöne Fotos!


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## Urbayer (7. Juni 2015)

So, mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir und meinem Alva.
An Frohnleichnam von Schliersee über Tegernsee bis Lenggries.






Nein, um keine Fragen aufkommen zu lassen, ich habe die Schuhe nicht farblich passend zu meinen Waden gekauft 
Dafür aber 10 kg leichter und fitter als bei der Bionicon Wallfahrt 2014









Kurz nach der Aueralm, Richtung Lenggries.

Insgesamt war es eine sehr schöne Tour.  Knappe 41 km, 1320 Hm und von allem was dabei. Knackige Anstiege, Trage- und Schiebepassagen, Steile Abfahrten auf Forstwegen und verblockte Abfahrten mit Fels- und Wurzelpassagen.
Auch ein Weidezaun war dabei, der, wie ich leidvoll erfahren musste, gewaltig unter Strom stand. Der "Sidestep" den ich dadurch hinlegte, führte mich geradewegs in einen frischen Kuhfladen.
Trotzdem war die Tour ein Genuss.

Servus

Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (8. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, daß ich Anlieger-fahren nicht kann
> 
> Tja, aber allgemein fahr ich lieber verblockt und langsam.
> 
> ...



Na dann mal ab nach Finale - da kannste stolpern ohne Ende.....

....glücklicherweise nicht nur.


----------



## Flo8787 (8. Juni 2015)

Neue Griffe: Lizard Skins DSP (im vergleich zu den Ergon GA1 etwa 91gr leichter)


Neue Sattelklemme: Mighty SC-SLTI (etwa 42gr leichter als die vorige)


----------



## triple-ooo (8. Juni 2015)

Kaum fertig aufgebaut und schon das erste Update . Habe in meinem Krimskrams nen alten Flite in gelb gefunden und reanimiert. Ist garnicht mal so unkomforfabel für einen Rennradsattel...
Schaut doch gut aus, oder?


----------



## aufgehts (8. Juni 2015)

schätze mal, die gelbe banane gehört vorne noch etwas abgesenkt.
die ,,vesperdose,, hinterm sattel komplett weg, zum absenken der stütze.
leitungen noch optimieren...
und fertig ist die ,, trailrakete,,


----------



## Gpunkt (9. Juni 2015)

*EVO in Action...




Gruß Günter

PS: steht heute zur Auswahl Foto des Tages*


----------



## Gpunkt (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Juni 2015)

..oder Kehre?  Fortsetzung zu  Kicker oder?


----------



## aufgehts (12. Juni 2015)

bei der einfahrt gut ausbalanciert


----------



## gerald555 (13. Juni 2015)

Ausnahmsweise kein Standbilder 




Alztrail Tacherting - Wiesmühl


----------



## pndrev (13. Juni 2015)

Ich mag deinen Helm, so schön unauffällig.


----------



## gerald555 (13. Juni 2015)

Wenn`s gröber wird setz ich schon einen auf!


----------



## Urbayer (13. Juni 2015)

Heute am Trainsjoch



 

Heute waren außer mir, nur noch solche Rindviecher zu sehen.......



 

Wirklich, egal wo man hinsah, niemand anderes...... außer.......



 

mir und meinem Alva.....



 

Ein nachdenklicher Bayer, 



 


Zwei Fragen beschäftigen mich hier ...... 
1) Wie bekomme ich mehr Farbe an die Waden???
2) Wie kann ich endlich mal Action-Bilder von mir einstellen?

zumindest zu 2) wird es bestimmt im Juli kommen......... da bin ich mal nicht alleine unterwegs - in den Dolomiten bei Cortina.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Juni 2015)

Urbayer schrieb:


> Heute am Trainsjoch
> Ein nachdenklicher Bayer,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395242
> ...


Zu 1) Pedale in die Wade hauen -> Farbe satt.
zu 2) Zu der Szene eine Videokamera aufstellen. -> Action satt.

Und dann schaust du mal, ob du noch in die Dolomiten musst. 

Übrigens: sehr stimmiges Outfit zum Alva!


----------



## Urbayer (13. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Zu 1) Pedale in die Wade hauen -> Farbe satt.
> zu 2) Zu der Szene eine Videokamera aufstellen. -> Action satt.
> 
> Und dann schaust du mal, ob du noch in die Dolomiten musst.
> ...



Zu Vorschlag 1)

Hab ich doch schon Ansatzweise probiert - hier der Beweis.




Das Outfit - hmm, fast all meine Sachen sind weiß, schwarz oder schwarz/weiß. Ist eigentlich nur Zufall, dass bisher all meine Bikes auch in der Hauptfarbe weiß waren bzw. sind.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Juni 2015)

*hoch hinaus - das evo im allgäu *

























Grüße Micha


----------



## triple-ooo (14. Juni 2015)

Klasse Bilder! FdT?? Aber welches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. Juni 2015)

Das 2.


----------



## Gpunkt (15. Juni 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


>


Klasse Bild!!!
Und noch dazu ein schön aufgeräumtes Cockpit


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Juni 2015)

Achtung, gleich kommt ein Schocker, das Gruselkabinett ist eröffnet! 
Manch einen Stylefetischisten wird es jetzt gleich grausen, aber mir taugt's für meine Touren. Für Hoppelfahren á la Downhill ist die Lenkerbefestigung aber wahrscheinlich eher nix...

Gekauft habe ich es übrigens hier:
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/minoura-bh-95x-flaschenhalteradapter


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Juni 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> ...
> Manch einen Stylefetischisten wird es jetzt gleich grausen, aber mir taugt's für meine Touren.


Jetzt kannst du auf einer bergauf Strecke aber nicht mehr richtig in den Lenker beißen. Ist dir das eigentlich klar? Da reißt dich nur noch das Bionicon Sytem raus.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (15. Juni 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Achtung, gleich kommt ein Schocker, das Gruselkabinett ist eröffnet!
> Manch einen Stylefetischisten wird es jetzt gleich grausen, aber mir taugt's für meine Touren. Für Hoppelfahren á la Downhill ist die Lenkerbefestigung aber wahrscheinlich eher nix...
> 
> Gekauft habe ich es übrigens hier:
> ...


Optik ist kacke, ja, aber das entscheidende für mich wäre, dass ich weder zusätzliches Gewicht am Lenker noch so ein Gebammel am Hintern haben wollte. Ich fahr eh immer mit Rucksack, ob beim Biken oder beim Ski.


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Optik ist kacke, ja, aber das entscheidende für mich wäre, dass ich weder zusätzliches Gewicht am Lenker noch so ein Gebammel am Hintern haben wollte. Ich fahr eh immer mit Rucksack, ob beim Biken oder beim Ski.



Wieder mal sind die Geschmäcker halt unterschiedlich.
Das Gewicht der kleinen Flasche macht sich bei meinen Bärenkräften  nicht bemerkbar und hinten bammelt eh nix. Der Minikofferaum sitzt bombenfest. Mich würde, noch dazu bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen, ein Rucksack auf meinem Buckel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zum Kochen bringen


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du auf einer bergauf Strecke aber nicht mehr richtig in den Lenker beißen. Ist dir das eigentlich klar? Da reißt dich nur noch das Bionicon Sytem raus.



Dafür gehts bergab mit dem Zusatzgewicht vorne noch schneller in die Tiefe. Aber kein Problem dank Biosystem


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2015)

Ein Evo könnte wieder FDT werden  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1848330?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Optik ist kacke, ja, aber das entscheidende für mich wäre, dass ich weder zusätzliches Gewicht am Lenker noch so ein Gebammel am Hintern haben wollte. Ich fahr eh immer mit Rucksack, ob beim Biken oder beim Ski.


Jetzt stell ich mir gerade die Ski mit Flaschenhalter an der Schaufel und Täschle an der Bindung vor


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ein Evo könnte wieder FDT werden
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1848330?in=potdPool


Stern gedrückt, aber irgendwann beißt er sich noch die Zunge ab...


----------



## Gpunkt (16. Juni 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Stern gedrückt, aber irgendwann beißt er sich noch die Zunge ab...


es ist schon besser geworden mit der Zunge ich schrei auch immer "Zunge rein" klappt aber nicht immer


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> es ist schon besser geworden mit der Zunge ich schrei auch immer "Zunge rein" klappt aber nicht immer


Ich glaube, er streckt sie Dir raus


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Juni 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> es ist schon besser geworden mit der Zunge ich schrei auch immer "Zunge rein" klappt aber nicht immer


Rechtskehre ohne Zunge geht bei mir gar nicht! Sie ist für das Feintuning des Gleichgewichts unverzichtbar.


----------



## aufgehts (16. Juni 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Jetzt stell ich mir gerade die Ski mit Flaschenhalter an der Schaufel und Täschle an der Bindung vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (16. Juni 2015)

Das Grinsen muss bereits 20m vorher aufgesetzt werden ...sonst wird es nichts


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juni 2015)

Na endlich!!! Sauber!! 

Wenn ich Bild 1 so sehe, wirft sich mir die Frage auf:

Wer ist vor Dir her gefahren???


----------



## sPiediNet (16. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Na endlich!!! Sauber!!
> 
> Wenn ich Bild 1 so sehe, wirft sich mir die Frage auf:
> 
> Wer ist vor Dir her gefahren???



...träume jetzt noch von dem Knackarsch


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## Felger (18. Juni 2015)

hat jemand ne Magura MT7 Raceline am grau/gelben? wie passen die Farben zusammen?


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2015)

Erneut unsere Freunde mit dem wohl meist-gevoteten Bike des Jahres 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1850133?in=potdPool

Das kostet bald Lebensfreude pur! 

Bild bitte liken


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ... Das kostet bald Lebensfreude pur!  ...


... gebraute Lebensfreude immer gerne, aber wer bezahlt ?


----------



## damage0099 (19. Juni 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> ... gebraute Lebensfreude immer gerne, aber wer bezahlt ?


Hm, würde sagen, der Fahrer


----------



## crossboss (20. Juni 2015)

e


----------



## triple-ooo (21. Juni 2015)

Das Evo macht nicht nur in den Bergen eine gute Figur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (22. Juni 2015)

Wohl dem, dessen Getränkehändler gut sortiert ist:


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2015)

Tegernseer Bike + Tegernseer Bier ist ne harmonische Kombi!


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juni 2015)

Es geht weiter bergab mit mir 
Heute Abend mit meinem Lieblingsbike auf "meinem Hometrail":
Der Einstieg:






und runter:






Gespickt mit Wurzeln und Steinchen:






gehts eigentlich nur runter:






Und zum Schluß noch der Photograph mit seinem Supershuttle:







Bis Samstag beim Bionicontreffen in Wasseralfingen: 
Freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## Felger (26. Juni 2015)

kennt wer ne günstige Übernachtung rund um Rottach Egern? Ich habe eigentlich keine großen Ansprüche für eine Nacht


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juni 2015)

So, gerade auf dem Weg in die Arbeit noch mal kurz bei meinem Kellerabteil nachgeschaut, ob mein Alva noch da ist (einfach so, aus dem Bauch heraus, mache ich dann und wann immer wieder) und festgestellt, daß er aufgebrochen worden ist: Alva futsch, IXS Trail futsch, Polizei verständigt. Fehlt sicher noch mehr Kleinzeug, aber wenn's nur das wäre!


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Juni 2015)

So ein Mist, Du Armer! Das gibt es doch nicht! Ist das bei Euch schonmal vorgekommen?
Der Dieb muß doch ins Haus hinein oder ist der Keller von außen zu erreichen?


----------



## 4mate (26. Juni 2015)

Kellereinbrüche = zu 80-90% durch Hausbewohner


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juni 2015)

Puuh, berechtigte Frage. Ob die Haustür seinerzeit ins Schloß gefallen und die Stahltür zum Keller verschlossen war, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch weiß ich nicht, wann genau das Bike geklaut wurde, da ich jetzt ca. 2 Wochen nimmer gefahren bin!

Im Ebersberger Raum bei München, wo ich arbeite, habe ich letztes Jahr von marodierenden osteuropäischen Banden gehört, die regelmäßig Keller ausräumen. Womit ich aber natürlich nix über "meine/n" Täter sagen kann!


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juni 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Kellereinbrüche = zu 80-90% durch Hausbewohner



Blabla oder haltbar so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. Juni 2015)

Kann dir die Polizei bestätigen, is leider so


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2015)

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
Man o man, das tut mir echt leid für Dich!
Sollte doch die Hausrat zahlen, oder nicht?


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juni 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Juni 2015)

Da schau an, der Spiedi hat Spaß und braucht ein paar Klicks für's Foto des Tages


----------



## hulster (26. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
> Man o man, das tut mir echt leid für Dich!
> Sollte doch die Hausrat zahlen, oder nicht?



Und wovon träumst du Nachts?  
Bikes gibt es in fast allen Verträgen eine Grenze zwischen 500-1000€. Zusatzversicherung Bike lohnt seltenst, weil sehr teuer.
Wenn möglich sollte man sich im Mehrfamilienhaus einen Wandanker montieren und dann selbst im Keller anschliessen. Außer man hat für seinen Kellerraum eine Stahltür und kann die mit einem halbwegs sicheren Schloss versorgen.
Traurig aber nötig.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Und wovon träumst du Nachts? Bikes gibt es in fast allen Verträgen eine Grenze zwischen 500-1000€. Zusatzversicherung Bike lohnt seltenst, weil sehr teuer.
> Wenn möglich sollte man sich im Mehrfamilienhaus einen Wandanker montieren und dann selbst im Keller anschliessen. Außer man hat für seinen Kellerraum eine Stahltür und kann die mit einem halbwegs sicheren Schloss versorgen.
> Traurig aber nötig.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber hier wurde das schon öfters diskutiert.
Und in einigen Versicherungen ist das mit beinhaltet, sofern der Raum abgeschlossen war....
Bei einem Kollegen von mir jedenfalls, den fragte ich eben.
Er hat minimal was an höheren Kosten aber er ist versichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juni 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da schau an, der Spiedi hat Spaß und braucht ein paar Klicks für's Foto des Tages


Dieser entrückte Blick ist einfach faszinierend!


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juni 2015)

Hab' keine Hausratversicherung!


----------



## pndrev (26. Juni 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Hab' keine Hausratversicherung!



Das ist ein Fehler...

Bei meiner sind übrigens Bikes bis 5000€ (Wiederbeschaffungswert) mit drin.


----------



## v09 (26. Juni 2015)

bei meiner HRV sind alle meine Sportartikel unbegrenzt drin....egal ob die Teile im Keller oder an der Eisdiele geklaut werden. Es wird der Wiederbeschaffungswert und nicht den Zeitwert ersetzt. Der Beitrag ist fast schon lächerlich gering dafür.
Aktuell wurde mein Rennrad (8TEUR) aus dem Garten geklaut und die Versicherung ersetzt mir das Bike nahezu zum heutigen Wert.
Heute Abend gehe ich übrigens shoppen )


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2015)

@pndrev und @v09 : Danke, genau das meinte ich....

Ja, Promontorium, das ist wirklich Pech!
Was ich den Dieben wünsche, hat nicht mal der Teufel persönlich im Repertoire


----------



## Promontorium (26. Juni 2015)

Ja, im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Andererseits stehen in meinem Keller keine sonstigen Wertgegenstände, sondern nur mein altes Hardtail und eben jenes geklaute Alva. Für mehr isser zu klein und ich zu arm!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. Juni 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Hab' keine Hausratversicherung!



Es ist wirklich schade um dein Rad und es tut mir leid für dich! Ein solches Bike aber nicht entsprechend zu versichern oder aber zumindest entsprechend gesichert aufzubewahren, ist ein Fehler. Zumal dir das Fehlen einer/eines Hausratversicherung/ Versicherungsschutzes bei einem entsprechenden Schaden auch richtig teuer zu stehen kommen kann. Da sparst du immer an der falschen Stelle, das kann ich dir versichern!

Davon abgesehen lassen wir unsere Räder wenn immer möglich nicht unbeaufsichtigt.

Den einzigen Vorteil den ich für dich sehe ist, dass das Alva extrem auffällig ist und somit eventuell wieder auffindbar sein könnte.


----------



## Promontorium (27. Juni 2015)

Naja, gesichert war es ja! Wir haben vor dem Keller eine Stahltür, aber die wird von den Mitbewohnern selten zugesperrt und hat darüber hinaus eine Türklinke, über die man dann schön rein und raus spazieren kann. Wenn die wenigstens von außen nicht zu öffnen wäre! 


Werde mal in der Sache mit der Wohnungsbaugenossenschaft reden und auch darüber, daß mir die Sache zu unsicher ist und ich ggf. mir eine andere Wohnung suche - Hausratversicherung hin oder her. Will nicht jede Nacht unruhig schlafen, sollte unten mal wieder ein neues Rad stehen! Mal gucken, wie sie reagieren, angesichts dessen, daß die Wohnung aus bestimmten Gründen (relativ klein, kein Balkon, 3.Stock ohne Aufzug etc.) schwerer zu vermieten ist!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (27. Juni 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen lassen wir unsere Räder wenn immer möglich nicht unbeaufsichtigt


Du meinst es sicher gut, aber ich glaube auf diese Nachricht hätte der Beklaute Promontorium gut und gerne auch verzichten können . Das sind ja ganz neue Erkenntnisse die Du da ihm nochmals um die Ohren haust. Wer läßt sich schon gerne die eigenen Versäumnisse vorhalten.....Nix für ungut.


----------



## Promontorium (27. Juni 2015)

Es gab kein Versäumnis meinerseits, da das Bike in einem abgeschlossenen Kellerabteil stand. Klar, so gesehen war es unbeaufsichtigt, ich wohne im 3.Stock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (27. Juni 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Es gab kein Versäumnis meinerseits, da das Bike in einem abgeschlossenen Kellerabteil stand. Klar, so gesehen war es unbeaufsichtigt, ich wohne im 3.Stock!


Nur zur Klarstellung. Mein Beitrag war nicht an Dich adressiert. Es ging dabei nur darum, daß Du Hinweise darauf, was Du hättest machen können, wahrscheinlich am allerwenigsten jetzt gebrauchen kannst. Wenn was passiert fällt einem hinterher immer was ein was hätte getan werden können, um es zu verhindern. Der Verlust des Rades ist sicher schmerzhaft genug.


----------



## Promontorium (27. Juni 2015)

Daß Du mir eher gut wolltest, habe ich schon raus gelesen. Danke dafür!
Und gleichzeitig auch ein "Sorry", denn ich dachte, Du würdest mir indirekt bzgl. der Aufsicht des Bikes einen Fehler unterstellen. Das bezog sich in dem Zusammenhang wohl auf die Hausratversicherung - durchaus ein Versäumnis meinerseits!


----------



## slowbeat (27. Juni 2015)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Seit mir letzes Jahr das Alva aus dem Abstellraum im Hausflur geklaut wurde stehen alle Räder in der Wohnung. Ich wohne im 1,5ten Stock, weiter oben würde ich das aber genauso machen. Wandhalter für Fahrräder in der Wohnung verteilen hilft, Ordnung zu schaffen


----------



## Promontorium (27. Juni 2015)

Ja, im Nachhinein...

Ich hätte es halt durch einen sehr sehr engen Aufgang in den 3. Stock hieven müssen, puuuh. Am Montag lasse ich, trotz meines Versicherungsdefizits, mal bei der Wohnungsbaugenossenschaft Dampf ab. Denn selbst wenn ich mein Bike wiederbekäme - bei dem windigen Kellerverhau ist das gemeingefährlich! Die sollen mal aufrüsten und diese bescheuerte von außen per Türklinke zu öffnende Einladung, genannt Kellertür, ersetzen oder nachbessern!


----------



## slowbeat (27. Juni 2015)

Bei meiner Wohnungsvermietungsgesellschaft möchte ich wegen sowas gar nicht fragen.
Ich weiß, dass die hier nur das investieren, was einklagbar ist.
Der Keller ist so feucht, dass dort jegliches Werkzeug rostet.
Einbruchsschutz ist gen null.
Ergo: alles außer dem schäbigen Alltagshobel hochtragen: hab keine Lust, nochmal so schnell so viel Kohle zu verlieren.


----------



## hulster (28. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber hier wurde das schon öfters diskutiert.
> Und in einigen Versicherungen ist das mit beinhaltet, sofern der Raum abgeschlossen war....
> Bei einem Kollegen von mir jedenfalls, den fragte ich eben.
> Er hat minimal was an höheren Kosten aber er ist versichert.



Ne, ne - ist schon richtig. Ist oft drin, ABER mit Grenzbeträgen die nen ordentliches Trekikingrad noch nicht mal abdecken.


----------



## Promontorium (28. Juni 2015)

Hab' mal den Rechner bemüht. Der Anteil des Beitrags in der berechneten Hausratversicherung bei Fahrraddiebstahl beträgt standardmäßig jährlich 4,22€ bei einer Entschädigungssumme von 330€.
Um das Ganze dann realistisch zu machen: 25,30€/29,52€/33,73€ bei einer angenommenen Entschädigungssumme von 1980€/2310€/2640€!

Quelle: HUK24


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juni 2015)

Bei meiner Hausratversicherung ist das Rad nur komplett versichert, wenn es in der Wohnung steht, es empfiehlt sich auch das seiner Versicherung mitzuteilen, ich habe in meinem Büro ein Motorrad stehen, das ist ebenso - nachdem ich es angegeben habe - mitversichert.
Mein Alva im Fahrradkeller wäre auch nur zu einem kleinen Teil versichert, das hängt von der vereinbarten maximalen Gesamtsumme der Hausratversicherung ab.


----------



## Resibiker (29. Juni 2015)

Also Ich hab für meine Bikes immer ne zusatz versicherung abgeschlossen in der diebstal und bruch mit versichert sind, naturlich mit wertverlust, 2% pro monat.
Die hat mir beim alten Edison ein Keramik Tretlager und XX Kurbel erstattet.
Kostet hier in Luxemburg +/- 5% des neuwertes.Hab aber auch nur das actuelle neuste Rad versichert den beim 5 jahren alten edison lohnt es sich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbayer (29. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn es schade ist, was Promontorium passiert ist, möchte ich doch wieder ein paar Bilder meiner gestrigen Tour mit dem Alva einstellen.
Von Mittenwald ging es zunächst Richtung Krün, und dann um die Soiernspitze herum. Insgesamt knapp 60 Km + 1700 Hm




 



 
Das Alva bei der Fereinalm

Wo ich letztes Jahr noch alleine beim überqueren des Baches war .........



 
..... waren heuer überall Biker. Egal wohin man sah.............



 
Alle waren auf der Karwendelreoute unterwegs.



 
Pause muss sein. Immer noch keine Farbe an den Waden. 



 
Nachdem kurz zuvor noch Steigungen mit bis zu 18% zu bewältigen waren, ging es ab hier, der Fischbachalm fast nur noch runter.

Servus

Franz


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. Juni 2015)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Hab' mal den Rechner bemüht. Der Anteil des Beitrags in der berechneten Hausratversicherung bei Fahrraddiebstahl beträgt standardmäßig jährlich 4,22€ bei einer Entschädigungssumme von 330€.
> Um das Ganze dann realistisch zu machen: 25,30€/29,52€/33,73€ bei einer angenommenen Entschädigungssumme von 1980€/2310€/2640€!
> 
> Quelle: HUK24


Da du die Huk erwähnst und ich da auch meine Hausratversicherung habe:

*Fahrradversicherung*
Fahrräder zählen zum Hausrat. Daher sind sie gegen *alle vereinbarten Gefahren* in der Hausratversicherung – z. B. Brand oder Einbruchdiebstahl – versichert. Wird Ihr Fahrrad z. B. aus einem abgeschlossenen Raum gestohlen, besteht Versicherungsschutz.

Für einen geringen Mehrbeitrag können Sie Ihr Fahrrad auch gegen sogenannten „einfachen Diebstahl“  mitversichern. Dann leisten wir auch bei einem Fahrraddiebstahl außerhalb von verschlossenen Räumen, z. B. wenn das angekettete Fahrrad auf offener Straße oder aus Ihrem Garten gestohlen wird. Mehr Infos

Übrigens: Als Fahrrad zählen auch Pedelecs, sofern sie kein Versicherungskennzeichen benötigen.
Quelle Huk24. 

Was du beachten solltest es gibt einen Mindestversicherungsbetrag der von der größe der Wohnung abhängig ist. Du solltest darauf achten das der Wert nicht darunter liegt ansonsten wird im Schadensfall von der Versicherung evtl nicht alles komplett ersetzt. Ansonsten gilt auch ein Holzverschlag als abgeschlossener Raum (laut Huk). Sprich die 30€ führs Fahrrad jährlich brauchst du nur wenn du dein bike unterwegs gegen Diebstahl schützen willst. Und regelmäßig mal den Huk Rechner bemühen, mir ist es schon passiert das der Rechner was günstigeres ausgegeben hatte und nach einem Anruf war mein Tarif dann auch günstiger


----------



## luCYnger (29. Juni 2015)

Evo im Einsatz bei Mad East Enduro Challenge


 



 
habe sonst nur noch ein Alva coil dort gesehen..

aber viele haben gefragt, wie zufrieden ich mit dem Bike bin.
(Dank einer funktionierenden Sattelstütze sehr; Danke nochmal für den superschnellen Support !! )


----------



## triple-ooo (29. Juni 2015)

Ein gutes Pferd schaut auch vor dem Wagen gut aus...


----------



## hulster (29. Juni 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ein gutes Pferd schaut auch vor dem Wagen gut aus...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400217



Genau - mach noch ne Weber Kupplung dran! 

...duck und wech..


----------



## triple-ooo (29. Juni 2015)

Gute Idee! Wenn ich nur so dicke Waden dazu hätte, wie ich dicke Backen machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (29. Juni 2015)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Da du die Huk erwähnst und ich da auch meine Hausratversicherung habe:
> 
> *Fahrradversicherung*
> Fahrräder zählen zum Hausrat. Daher sind sie gegen *alle vereinbarten Gefahren* in der Hausratversicherung – z. B. Brand oder Einbruchdiebstahl – versichert. Wird Ihr Fahrrad z. B. aus einem abgeschlossenen Raum gestohlen, besteht Versicherungsschutz.
> ...



Hmmmm.... . Da muß ich die Tage mal anrufen und das klären!


----------



## mzonq (29. Juni 2015)

War am WE in Reschen. Ein Kumpel ist den 3Länder Giro gefahren und wir haben uns den 3Länder Stein vorher angeschaut. 

Der gerade entstehende Trailpark macht schon jetzt Laune. Bin aber gespannt wie die neuen Trails in zwei Jahren aussehen werden.



Ich glaub ich leg mir jetzt auch ne HRV zu.


----------



## triple-ooo (30. Juni 2015)

Wen's interessiert, in meinem Album sind eine Menge neuer Bilder vom Evo, von meinen Touren und von meinem Merida XC-Bike. 

Hier als Vorgeschmack das Evo beim Posen:


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (30. Juni 2015)

Feierabendrunde. Grüße von der Ostalb. Micha


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juni 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde. Grüße von der Ostalb. Micha


Die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich glaub, die war geil!


----------



## Gpunkt (30. Juni 2015)

genau


----------



## Promontorium (30. Juni 2015)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Da du die Huk erwähnst und ich da auch meine Hausratversicherung habe:
> 
> *Fahrradversicherung*
> Fahrräder zählen zum Hausrat. Daher sind sie gegen *alle vereinbarten Gefahren* in der Hausratversicherung – z. B. Brand oder Einbruchdiebstahl – versichert. Wird Ihr Fahrrad z. B. aus einem abgeschlossenen Raum gestohlen, besteht Versicherungsschutz.
> ...



Heute angerufen und siehe da: @BjörnUpDaHill hat recht!!!  Für 22,xx € wäre das Bike vollumfänglich versichert, sofern es im abgesperrten Keller steht!
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## slowbeat (30. Juni 2015)

22€ für ne Hausratsversicherung?
Janz weit draußen oder ne 10qm-Butze?


----------



## Promontorium (30. Juni 2015)

47qm Dachgeschoß auf'm Land ===> Link geht nicht, es sind 27,67 € jährlich.
Gut, sind gute 5 € mehr!


----------



## slowbeat (30. Juni 2015)

Nur zur Info: Im Ballungsraum für Angestellte bei gleicher Größe knapp fuffzich Doppelmark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (30. Juni 2015)

Ein Grund mehr, froh zu sein, in keinem Ballungsraum zu wohnen. Die 60km nach München und 45km nach Rosenheim sind nah genug!


----------



## slowbeat (30. Juni 2015)

Och, ich kann in 10 Fußminuten zur Arbeit, hab zur Bahn 1,5 min und bin dann binnen 20min in der Großstadt (wo mich nix hin zieht).
Den Wald seh ich vom Balkon, knapp 200m ist der weg. Ruhig isses auch rund um die Uhr.
Das Auto brauch ich eigentlich nur für ein selbstauferlegtes Vergnügen. Ich bin nicht neidisch wegen den 20€ Unterschied


----------



## Promontorium (30. Juni 2015)

Schön das!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juli 2015)

Kraftvoll wie ein Adler in die Luft erhoben.
Den kleinlichen Sorgen des Alltags entrückt.
Der Wind zaust durchs Haar.
Die Erde kommt wieder.
Ganz langsam
ist sie dann da.

So habe ich mich bei meinem ersten gelungenen Tablesprung gefühlt.
Aber im Video sieht das aus, als ob ein alter Karpfen - platsch - 
einen kraftvollen Lachs zu imitieren versucht.
Immerhin hat mich dabei kein Bär gefressen. 

Aber seht selber.


----------



## gerald555 (1. Juli 2015)

@ Oldie-Paul


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kraftvoll wie ein Adler in die Luft erhoben.
> Den kleinlichen Sorgen des Alltags entrückt.
> Der Wind zaust durchs Haar.
> Die Erde kommt wieder.
> ...


Sauber, Paul! Ha! Wie geil ist das denn!
Geht einfach nix über Action-Videos....3x  hoch


----------



## bolg (1. Juli 2015)

... ich wär rechts vorbei gefahren!


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juli 2015)

Warten auf die Aalen-Bilder... dumdidum... 

Solange mal ein Bild vom Mottolinopark vor ca. 10 Tagen:






Weiter warten auf die Aalen-Bilder...


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2015)

Dein Wunsch wurde erfüllt, sogar zur Wahl FdT!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1857488?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juli 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> ... ich wär rechts vorbei gefahren!


So habe ich da mal angefangen ...


----------



## Gpunkt (4. Juli 2015)

lang ersehnter Wunsch ging in Erfüllung, Gipfelbiwak













http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hochtouren-fotos-teil-2.490135/page-305#post-13065758

Gruß Günter


----------



## EvoRookie (6. Juli 2015)

Stufe 1 zum neuen bike. 
Morgen ist es soweit da wird das Evo abgeholt.


----------



## EvoRookie (7. Juli 2015)

Stufe 2 *check*

Seit 13:15 bin ich jetzt auch Besitzer eines Evos


----------



## EvoRookie (7. Juli 2015)

Der Beweis


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juli 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen! 

Edit: Aha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (7. Juli 2015)

Wirklich ein nettes Rädchen....


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juli 2015)

Bäh, ist das bleich


----------



## EvoRookie (7. Juli 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bäh, ist das bleich


Und das trotz dem wetter zurzeit


----------



## slowbeat (7. Juli 2015)

EvoRookie schrieb:


> Und das trotz dem wetter zurzeit


Jop, bei dem Wetter sind feuerwehrfarbene Räder doch besser. Und sonst auch.


----------



## kingc2000 (8. Juli 2015)

Saalbach...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. Juli 2015)

*mit den evos auf den gipfel ...*

















grüße Micha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Juli 2015)

Ist das eine Tour mit einer Übernachtung auf dem Gipfel?


----------



## Gpunkt (8. Juli 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Ist das eine Tour mit einer Übernachtung auf dem Gipfel?


Ja


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Juli 2015)

Gpunkt schrieb:


> Ja


 weltklasse!


----------



## damage0099 (9. Juli 2015)

Schon wieder ein EVO auf dem Weg zum FDT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v09 (9. Juli 2015)

Gipfelbiwak = Sensationell


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juli 2015)

Bad Urach Gestern Abend:


----------



## Volker2273 (10. Juli 2015)

Moin moin, ist eigentlich jemand in Samerberg nächstes Wochenende beim Specialized SRAM Enduro Race dabei ?


----------



## triple-ooo (10. Juli 2015)

Auch eine imposante Kulisse...


----------



## Promontorium (10. Juli 2015)

Volker2273 schrieb:


> Moin moin, ist eigentlich jemand in Samerberg nächstes Wochenende beim Specialized SRAM Enduro Race dabei ?


Nein, aber wenn du magst, halt doch mal die Augen offen, ob Du das hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike-geklaut.758516/#post-13049210) rumfahren siehst. Ist ja im Grunde nicht zu übersehen!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (10. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Auch eine imposante Kulisse...


wo ist das??....


----------



## triple-ooo (11. Juli 2015)

Donaustaustufe Bergheim Nähe Ingolstadt. War da gestern in der Auenlandschaft unterwegs.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juli 2015)

Nun darf ich mal beim Bild des Tages mitspielen: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1862028

Gebt einem alten Alvaoldtimer eine Chance und klickt auf den Stern im Link


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Juli 2015)

Na, wenn du dort das nächste Mal unterwegs bist, 
wäre der Bikepark in Eningen u. A. auch interessant für dich.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker2273 (11. Juli 2015)

Ok Promo, ich werde mal die Augen offen halten ... vielleicht wäre es Sinnvoll mir mal Deine Nummer zukommen zu lassen ... im Fall der Fälle ....


----------



## Promontorium (11. Juli 2015)

Hast PN!


----------



## TheSpecialOne (11. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nun darf ich mal beim Bild des Tages mitspielen:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1862028
> 
> Gebt einem alten Alvaoldtimer eine Chance und klickt auf den Stern im Link



....alten Alvaoldtimer.....doppelt alt sozusagen. Geile Wortkombi.
Hab Dir nen Stern besorgt. Wobei ich das 3. Bild besser finde. Viel Erfolg


----------



## knallkatze (11. Juli 2015)

So, meines auch mal vorm Start in die Alpen


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Juli 2015)

Und wieder ist ein Bionicon "Bild des Tages" geworden 
Der doppelte Oldtimer sozusagen, die zweite Hälfte des Fahrrades ist ja auch schon älter... hat "TheSpecialOne" gut erkannt 
Vielen Dank für Eure Klicks!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (12. Juli 2015)

knallkatze schrieb:


> So, meines auch mal vorm Start in die Alpen


Krasse Farbwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (12. Juli 2015)

Hier mal wieder was bewegtes....hab ich zufällig im Wald geschossen:
@Oldie-Paul: zur Motivation


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Juli 2015)

Sauber!
Und den Spotter läßt er lieber filmen.

Zum Glück steht ja oben noch der kleine Baum in der Linkskehre,
aber gehalten hätte der dich nicht.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juli 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Und den Spotter läßt er lieber filmen.


Er hält's da wie du: 'ich stelle mich zwar hin, aber halten kann ich dich nicht  ' 
Ne ne, beim ersten mal stellte er sich tatsächlich hin, und tat, als würde er spotten


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Juli 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Zum Glück steht ja oben noch der kleine Baum in der Linkskehre, aber gehalten hätte der dich nicht.


Ich war letztes Wochenende dankbar für so einen kleinen Baum. Ich habe eine schöne Pole-Dance Einlage gezeigt. Das Bäumchen hat gehalten. Ich heiße ja auch nicht Damage.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (12. Juli 2015)

knallkatze schrieb:


> So, meines auch mal vorm Start in die Alpen


Bei der Farbkombi muss doch eine Frau im Spiel sein......auf sowas kommt kein Mann von selbst


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Er hält's da wie du: 'ich stelle mich zwar hin, aber halten kann ich dich nicht  '
> Ne ne, beim ersten mal stellte er sich tatsächlich hin, und tat, als würde er spotten



Kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Wir waren wohl mit dem gleiche "Spotter" dort. 
Bei mir hatte er allerdings noch Titan im Arm als Ausrede 

Wie auch immer, schön gefahren, sah bei mir sicher nicht so gut aus.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juli 2015)

Doch! Nannte sich vor Jahren bei VW mal "Harlekin". 
Aber hinter so etwas steckt doch immer etwas. Ich würde mal behaupten:
Das, was günstig war, kaufe ich 
Oder aber die Farben erscheinen bei einer gewissen Art von Farbblindheit wirklich in einem schlichten Design. 
Oder aber es gefällt ihm wirklich. Denn, und das ist das Wichtigste: IHM muss es gefallen und seinem Zweck erfüllen. 
Hier soll es ja auch Leute geben, die auf einem Evo 100er Vorbauten und Flaschenhalter fahren. Auch diesem Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht. Aber es macht für den Besitzer ziemlich sicher Sinn. Also  hoch für diejenigen, die so etwas fahren und dann noch den Mut haben es zu zeigen und dahinter zu stehen. 
Top!


Sascha


----------



## knallkatze (12. Juli 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Bei der Farbkombi muss doch eine Frau im Spiel sein......auf sowas kommt kein Mann von selbst


Doch alles auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Ich hatte schon immer Bock auf etwas auffällige Bikes. Hat dann auch ein bißchen was von Unikat. Und irgendwann ist die Hauptfarbe ja eh Dreck und Schlamm 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gpunkt (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo, am Wochenende sind wir zum ersten mal ein Enduro Rennen gefahren, ich muß gestehen es hat mächtig spaß gemacht, was ich nicht erwartet hab ist das man sehr viel und schnell Treten muss, das Evo war ein pures Vergnügen auf den Trails der Hammer
wir waren glaub mit acht EVO´s am Start, bis auf zwei konnten alle in den Top 30 fahren, beste Platzierung 9(in unserer Altersklasse)

























Gruß Günter


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juli 2015)

Guad schaut´s ihr aus, Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Juli 2015)

Und jetzt mal wieder für Fußgänger.
Nur so aus Spaß habe ich den Reifen am Vorderrad bei der Abfahrt von einer Treppe aufgenommen. Mich hat beeindruckt, wie er sich um die Kanten gekrallt hat. Ein Reifen mit Schlauch würde rutschen und irgendwann das Ventil im Schlauch abreißen.


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Juli 2015)

Das ist die ideale Freizeit-Kombination:


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2015)

Eins muß ich sagen:
Die Zugführung paßt zum Flaschenhalter


----------



## triple-ooo (15. Juli 2015)

Hab keine Zeit für unnütze Kosmetik, muss fahren!


----------



## luCYnger (15. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Eins muß ich sagen:
> Die Zugführung paßt zum Flaschenhalter



beprunz !!  



triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hab keine Zeit für unnütze Kosmetik, muss fahren!


sauber ausgekontert


----------



## bolg (15. Juli 2015)

Wieder ein Standbild, diesmal aus den Vogesen! Lag aber daran, dass ich auf den Trails den anderen immer davon gefahren bin (trotz oder wegen 26" - auf jeden Fall lagen die 29" deutlich hinten) und zwischendurch Gedenkminuten einlegen konnte, bis der Anschluß wieder hergestellt war.
Und ja, die Zugverlegung der Sattelstütze ist nach wie vor nicht schön, da ich ja immer noch auf die Vecnum warte!

Bin übrigens am WoEnde beruflich in Bad Gandersheim und nehm das Rad mit, um mir Abends den Kopf frei zu strampeln. Kennt jemand die Gegend und hat ein paar Tips für eine Tour?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Juli 2015)

*evo in motion bei der trailtrophy ... da geht was ...  *

*

*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Juli 2015)

Was meinst du dazu:  Kamera mitführen?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was meinst du dazu:  Kamera mitführen?


vielleicht das nächste mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekxler (18. Juli 2015)

Heut mit Chris ne kurze knackige Runde im Tannheimer Tal gedreht


----------



## Urbayer (18. Juli 2015)

Heute früh in den Dolomiten - mein Alva 160 bei der Dürensteinhütte:





Das war der krönende Abschluß meiner Transalp von Hinterriss aus nach Cortina.

Andere Fotos, auch mal mit mir in Action, kommen noch. Muss die Tour erst mal sacken lassen und dann die Fotos sichten.

Servus

Franz


----------



## Fanatic3001 (19. Juli 2015)

Nicht nur Bionicon ist am Tegernsee innovativ. Getränkeautomat


----------



## stefan1067 (19. Juli 2015)

Geil.


----------



## crossboss (20. Juli 2015)

steile Verblockte Trails im Hochharz, am _Achtermann_---wer mag, mehr davon,  auf meiner Site ,-)


----------



## rigger (20. Juli 2015)

Da hab ich mir vorletztes WE den Helm zerdellt....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber ein geiler trail, nur von ganz oben hab ich mich nicht getraut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbieber (21. Juli 2015)

Unterwegs mit'm Sacki


----------



## Urbayer (22. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen,

hier ein paar Bilder meiner gestrigen Tour im Karwendel.





Zwischen Mittenwald und Scharnitz





Am Hochalmsattel, unterhalb des Karwendelhauses (da gibt's mit den besten Kaiserschmarrn  )






Kleiner Ahornboden






Ich am Kleinen Ahornboden ...... 






und hier an der Falkenhütte.

Anschließend ging es dem Trail entlang der Lalidererwänden zur Engalm, durch den Großen Ahornboden zurück nach Mittenwald.


Servus

da Franz


----------



## crossboss (23. Juli 2015)

unerwegs mit Familie in den Bikeparks des Nordends , hier Braunlage/ Harz mit dem Womo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








auf der Freeride Line


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## hulster (24. Juli 2015)

Ihr Schwertreiter könnt nicht nur Radfahren, sondern einfach auch geile Fotos machen.


----------



## Urbayer (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hier der erste Teil der Bilder meiner Transalp von Hinterriss nach Cortina D'Ampezzo:

Tag 1: Auffahrt zum Plumsjoch






Oben angekommen 



 

Die Abfahrt......



 


Tag 2: Zunächst zur Weidener Hütte



 



 

Dann weiter zum Geiseljoch









Am Geiseljoch angekomen.....



 

rasant ging es dann weiter.......





Blick in die Tuxer Alpen





 Tag 3: Auf gehts zum Schlegeisspeicher











 

und dann weiter zum Pfitscherjoch















 

Im Hintergrund das Pfitscherhaus.


----------



## Urbayer (24. Juli 2015)

Weiter geht es mit dem zweiten Teil.....

Tag 4: Valser Jöchl. Ehrlich gesagt, hier hatte ich Probleme. Hauptsächlich gesundheitlicher Natur.
Da ich schon mit einer Achillessehnenreizung in den AlpenX gestartet war, holten mich hier die Beschwerden ein.
Deswegen auch nur ein Bild von der Abfahrt. Der Trail war aber genial.






Tag 5: Nach einer Packung Eis für meine Achillessehne, ging es mir am nächsten Tag wieder besser.
Deswegen fuhr ich auf dem Weg zur Plätzwiese auch noch einen Abstecher zum Pragser Wildsee.








Der Herrensteinturm





Eine kurze Tragepassage




und schon war ich angekommen.
Der See war zwar von (Bus-) Touristen regelrecht übervölkert, aber das Panorama war trotzdem überwältigend.





Abzweigung zur Plätzwiese....





Etwas Müde aber völlig zufrieden an der Plätzwiese angekommen.
Das Franziskaner Alkoholfrei habe ich mir bei einem durchschnittlichem Anstieg von über 10% und Rampen bis zu 20% wahrlich verdient.





Im Hintergrund das Tagesziel - Die Dürrensteiner Hütte





Zur Feier des Tages..... ein Wheelie





Am letzten Tag folgte dann nur noch die Abfahrt von der Dürrensteiner Hütte nach Cortina.






Anschließend ging es per Shuttle zurück.

Servus

da Franz


----------



## bolg (24. Juli 2015)

Hast du die Tour zufällig auf GPS? Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Urbayer (24. Juli 2015)

Ja, hab ich ;-)
Ich melde mich deswegen in den nächsten Tagen per PM bei Dir.

Franz


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was meinst du dazu:  Kamera mitführen?


*... aber gerne! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Juli 2015)

Tatsächlich!
Die Schwertreiter sind nicht nur Schemen im Wald, das sind richtige Biker.
So kommt die Dynamik gut raus.


----------



## bolg (24. Juli 2015)

Der Hintergrund bewegt sich zu schnell!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Juli 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund bewegt sich zu schnell!


Du meinst, es ist ein relativistischer Effekt - Längendilatation?


----------



## bolg (24. Juli 2015)

Yes - alles eine Frage des Standpunkts!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2015)

Man kann sehr gut erkennen, wie sauber die Technik ist! 
Hab ja noch n paar Jahre Zeit zum üben


----------



## Horstelix (25. Juli 2015)

@Urbayer 
Servus Franz,
bist Du den Trail von den Stoanernen Mandln runter? Kannst mal was zur Schwierigkeit sagen?

Danke


----------



## Urbayer (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Horst,

teilweise bin ich die Trails gefahren. Allerdings waren zwei Mitfahrer mit 29'er Hardtails dabei, die stark an ihre Grenzen kamen.
Als es denen dann zu happig wurde, sind wir wieder die Forstwege gefahren.
Wäre aber durchaus machbar gewesen.

Franz


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2015)

Urbayer schrieb:


> 29'er Hardtails


DAS hätte dir ne Warnung sein sollen


----------



## Prwolf35 (25. Juli 2015)

Gruß von der Radltour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2015)

Vor paar Wochen nen neuen Trail gefunden, Zustand jedoch 'verfault', was uns zu einer Wegepflege-Aktion animierte 
Ok, die Stufe wurde etwas höher als 'original' 

Achja, eigentlich garnicht fahrbar....mit Klickies


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2015)

Der Fotograf muß noch bissle lernen 





Dank der gut sichtbaren Punkte ist die Linie immer schön zu finden


----------



## fabi.e (26. Juli 2015)

Schöne Grüße vom 3 Länderen Eck Enduro Trails am Reschenpass!
Das EVO läuft hervorragend! Bikeparks Brandnertal und Serfaus Fiss Ladis ebenfalls bestens alles mitgemacht! Von Drops, Doubles bis Tables. Sehr wendig und laufruhig!
Morgen gehts für ein paar Tage nach Livignio und im Anschluss nach Punta Ala!


----------



## bikerchris87 (26. Juli 2015)

Auch mal wieder etwas von mir. Waren heute wieder mal bei uns im Altmühltal unterwegs, Schellenberg, Rumburg, Kipfenberger Burg und und und. Ich liebe dieses Bike!


----------



## slash-sash (26. Juli 2015)

So, die ersten Aufbau-Fotos sind da. Gestern den rahmen ausgepackt und ich muß zugeben, dass ich selten; eigentlich noch nie, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, einen so schön verarbeiteten Rahmen in der Hand hatte. Auch die kleinen Details/Feinheiten gefallen sehr 
Gestern, bzw. heute nacht um 0:11 Uhr ist es fertig geworden.


 

 

 

 
Sorry, für die schlechten Bilder, aber wie gesagt: gestern Nacht 
Der Freude folgte die Ernüchterung auf dem Fuße: 14,45kg 
Auch der Kabelsalat vorne ist mir noch ein Dorn im Auge. Das geht besser, zumindest geordneter. Allerdings sind dafür die Kabel zu kurz. Wieder: 
Erstes Ausitzen: Aaaaaahhhhhh, was für eine Wohltat. Eine gewohnte/geliebte Position, da das Fanes ziemlich ähnliche Geo-Werte hatte. 
Ich habe dann heute die erste Ausfahrt unternommen. Tja, was soll ich sagen?!: Ich will mein Fanes wieder 
Nee, im Ernst. Die Geo überzeugt. Da hat die "Freeride" schon Recht gehabt. Allerdings habe ich heute einen Einstellmarathon hinter mir, dass mir ganz schwindelig wird. So viele Möglichkeiten. Puh!! Und ich dachte schon, der Vivid Air sei kompliziert zum einstellen. Aber, ein gutes hatte die Fahrt ja: Ich habe gespürt, dass jeder Klick eine Veränderung bringt.
Was soll ich sagen, ich werde wohl noch einige Höhenmeter schruppen müssen, bis ich die perfekte Einstellung habe. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich nach vielen Fahrten das Ergebnis des Langzeittests ziehen muss. Aber die Chance muss ich dem Evo zumindest geben, dass es das besser kann. Also nicht die Flinte in's Korn werfen.
Wobei man ja CaneCreek in diesem Fall echt nen Komplimet machen muss: Die haben auf ihrer Seite zumindest mal ne Grundeinstellung für ihren Dämpfer. Perfekt.
So, und jetzt gehe ich in die Waagerechte; mein Kopf raucht von den Einstellmöglichkeiten und meine Beine sind müde vom ewigen noch-mal-das-gleiche-Stück-fahren.
Gute nacht.


Sascha


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juli 2015)

Ein erstes Bild vom neuen Evorahmen im "Alvagewand":





Abgestimmt und eingestellt habe ich noch garnichts, einfach alles vom Alva übernommmen, wobei ich den Hinterbau noch mit andern Einstellungen ausprobieren möchte. 
Und mir gefallen die wunderschönen Schweißnähte des Raw-Rahmens sehr gut!
Ein Bericht und mehr Bilder folgen die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Juli 2015)

Deinen Umbau find ich ja top, wobei ich mich nicht an den Raw-Rahmen gewöhnen kann.
Bin gespannt: erkennt jemand die Location?


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juli 2015)

Der Raw-rahmen polarisiert bestimmt, habe auch schon Stimmen in meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört, welche das grüne Alva vom Design (also die Bäumchen usw. und nicht die Formgebung, bitte nicht verwechseln) und der Farbe her viel schöner fanden.
Ich mag gern Rawrahmen, da ich auch gern bunte Klamotten zum biken anziehe und das paßt dann besser zusammen und wird nicht zuviel wie bei einem Rahmen mit "lauten" Farben.
Die Verarbeitung und die Nähte des Evorahmens in raw sind wirklich grandios, lediglich das Schleifbild unterm Klarlack ist ein wenig unharmonisch, mal ganz ohne Struktur wie matt poliert und dann sieht man an ein paar Stellen - wie mitten auf dm Oberrohr - deutliche Schleifspuren in alle Richtungen. Da ist das einheitliche Schleifbild - in eine Richtung gebürstet - des Ironwood schöner, dafür hat das IW nicht annähernd so perfekte Schweißnähte.

Mein Evo wirkt noch nicht so richtig "angezogen", da lasse ich mir noch etwas einfallen - aber erst einmal damit fahren!


----------



## slash-sash (27. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ... lediglich das Schleifbild unterm Klarlack ist ein wenig unharmonisch, mal ganz ohne Struktur wie matt poliert und dann sieht man an ein paar Stellen - wie mitten auf dm Oberrohr - deutliche Schleifspuren in alle Richtungen.




Und genau das ist an dem Rahmen sooooooooo geil 
Nicht dieses glatt geleckte rausgeputzte! Nein, das "geordnete Durcheinander" ist das, was den Rahmen ausmacht. In Verbindung mit den dezenten Schriftzügen und den von dir angesprochenen saugeilen Schweißnähte ist der Rahmen wunderschön.
Ich finde, dass die Rahmenform oder besser gesagt das Hydroforming der einzelnen Rohre beim blank noch besser zur Geltung kommen.
Bei den grauen oder rot/grauen verschwinden die Formen ein wenig.
So, wie er ist, ist er für mich perfekt. Auch die Durchmesser der Rohre passen super zum "Volumen" der Gabel.
Bei meinem Fanes sah die Mattoc ein wenig aus wie Naomi Campbell; ein wenig abgemagert.
Wäre der Rahmen wie das Ironwood (Cannondale hatte früher auch mal so nen Teil) hätte ich es wohl nicht genommen, bzw. den Gang erst mal zum Strahlen gemacht.
Aber so unterschiedlich sind halt die Geschmäcker. Und das ist auch gut so. Sonst würde ja jeder mit der Optik meines Bikes durch die Gegend fahren 


Sascha


----------



## EvoRookie (28. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und genau das ist an dem Rahmen sooooooooo geil
> Nicht diese glatt geleckte raus geputzte! Nein, die "geordnete Durcheinander" ist, was den Rahmen ausmacht. In Verbindung mit den dezenten Schriftzügen und den von dir saugeilen Schweißnähte ist der Rahmen wunderschön.
> Ich finde, dass die Rahmenform oder besser gesagt das Hydroforming der einzelnen Rohre beim blank noch besser zur Geltung kommen.
> Bei den grauen oder rot/grauen verschwinden die Formen ein wenig.
> ...


 
exakt!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2015)

Ein Vorteil des Raw-Rahmens ist, daß die Farbe nicht verblassen kann....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ein Vorteil des Raw-Rahmens ist, daß die Farbe nicht verblassen kann....


... oder abplatzen.


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2015)

Na, jetzt aber ihr beiden. Ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen, dass in der Vergangenheit die Farbe eurer Bionicons verblasst ist?! Nicht wirklich.
Und abplatzen kann natürlich auch beim blank (NICHT RAW) etwas. Schließlich ist der Rahmen ja farblos gepulvert. 
Bei nem farbigen Rahmen siehst du es nur eher. 


Sascha


----------



## EvoRookie (28. Juli 2015)

in meiner bestellung steht aber ......*raw*....... und nicht blank.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Bei nem farbigen Rahmen siehst du es nur eher.


Jaahahahauhuhuuu 



EvoRookie schrieb:


> in meiner bestellung steht aber ......*raw*....... und nicht blank.


Grau - luftoxidiert?

Edit: Text ergänzt


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ... oder abplatzen.



schon hinter mir 



slash-sash schrieb:


> Na, jetzt aber ihr beiden. Ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen, dass in der Vergangenheit die Farbe eurer Bionicons verblasst ist?! Nicht wirklich.
> Und abplatzen kann natürlich auch beim blank (NICHT RAW) etwas. Schließlich ist der Rahmen ja farblos gepulvert.
> Bei nem farbigen Rahmen siehst du es nur eher.
> Sascha



Richtig 'NEU' sieht meins nimmer aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> schon hinter mir
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig 'NEU' sieht meins nimmer aus.....


Was aber wohl eher an deinem ersten Satz liegt. 
Ach und putzen sollte auch helfen 
Duck-und-weg


Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2015)

EvoRookie schrieb:


> in meiner bestellung steht aber ......*raw*....... und nicht blank.


Echt?!? Dann muss ich bei mir noch mal nachschauen. Wobei es auch ziemlich egal ist, was da steht. Fakt ist: es ist kein RAW !!! (Stefan hilf mir; wobei das hatten wir ja schon mal, gell )


Sascha


----------



## EvoRookie (28. Juli 2015)

richtig egal, aber hauptsache ich hab recht


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was aber wohl eher an deinem ersten Satz liegt.
> Ach und putzen sollte auch helfen
> Duck-und-weg
> Sascha



hehe, es fiel beim putzen um 
Die Macke fällt mir schon garnimmer auf


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die Macke fällt mir schon garnimmer auf


Ja - ich hab auch Dreck drauf.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juli 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ja - ich hab auch Dreck drauf.


Sauber! 

Werde es gleich wieder seiner Berufung hingeben   
Zaubert immer noch bei jeder Fahrt ein Lächeln ins Gesicht!!!

Macke hin oder her


----------



## Fanatic3001 (28. Juli 2015)

Mittagsrunde


----------



## TheSpecialOne (28. Juli 2015)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407891 Anhang anzeigen 407892
> Mittagsrunde


Ist das in Hersbruck ???


----------



## Fanatic3001 (28. Juli 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Ist das in Hersbruck ???



Nee. In Cham


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. Juli 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal was zu posten: Letzter Tag in PDS am Freitag letzter Woche. Schee wor's!


----------



## bolg (28. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal was zu posten: Letzter Tag in PDS am Freitag letzter Woche. Schee wor's!


 
Das Knie tut anscheinend wieder was es soll


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und genau das ist an dem Rahmen sooooooooo geil
> Nicht dieses glatt geleckte rausgeputzte! Nein, das "geordnete Durcheinander" ist das, was den Rahmen ausmacht...
> Wäre der Rahmen wie das Ironwood (Cannondale hatte früher auch mal so nen Teil) hätte ich es wohl nicht genommen, bzw. den Gang erst mal zum Strahlen gemacht...


Du sagst es, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden 
Aber nur damit wir auch über das Gleiche reden, Du hättest diesen Rahmen vom IW zum Strahlen gebracht: 




Mir gefällt das Finish (Schleifbild unterm Lack) vom IW sehr gut, die Richtung ändert sich sogar passend zum Bauteil.

Bei meinem Evo gibt es halt solche Flecken, die aussehen als ob Einer nach dem Finish noch unmotiviert die Schruppscheibe auf manche Stellen draufgehalten hätte:




Es ist schlecht zu photographieren aber der Rahmen ist überwiegend matt poliert gefinisht und hat dann eben ab und zu solche Schruppstellen.

Ich hätte lieber entweder das Schruppscheibenfinish oder das gleichmäßige und unstruktuierte neben der Schweißnaht (so ist er zu 80%), aber nicht solche grundlosen Flecken wie z.B. mitten auf dem Oberrohr 15cm lang:





Euch gefällt das und das ist doch prima, mir gefällt es nicht, mich haben auch schon Mitfahrer darauf angesprochen ohne daß ich irgend Jemand darauf hinweise! Ich weise dann auf die schönen Schweißnähte hin...

Aber egal, es geht ums Fahren 
Und Gestern gabs die zweite Ausfahrt mit meinem Evo und die fand in Klosters/Davos statt, von früh bis spät auf Trails 
Und nun bin ich sicher, daß es die beste Idee war das Alva aufs Evo umzubauen,
das Evo ist einfach eine Wucht!
All diese Trails in Davos bin ich schon mit dem IW, dem Alva und nun mit dem Evo gefahren.
Hier die Bilder von Gestern:





Mit dem Evo kann man natürlich flott fahren aber eben auch langsam durch technische Passagen, ich hatte ja mit dem Alva dabei manches Mal Probleme.






Solche Fahrfehler bestrafte das Alva mit einem Überschlag, das Evo (und das IW logischerweise auch) rollen weiter:






Ich hatte das Evo immernoch nicht eingestellt, also die Gabel eher zu weich und das Heck noch zu bockig aber "draufgesch..." alles ging relaxt und präzise damit. Also Ihr Alvabesitzer, falls ich zweifelt und überlegt, gebt Euch einen Ruck und tauscht gegen das Evo, es lohnt sich wirklich und ich war wirklich skeptisch.






Wenn das Evo fährt, kommt sogar die Sonne raus, naja der Satz war nun etwas kitschig


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Juli 2015)

Geniale Bilder, wie immer.

Beim Rahmen gebe ich dir recht. Das Schruppfinish sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus.
Würde ich so nicht akzeptieren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Promontorium (29. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Solche Fahrfehler bestrafte das Alva mit einem Überschlag, das Evo (und das IW logischerweise auch) rollen weiter:



Woran das liegt??? Ist der Lenkwinkel steiler als angegeben oder welche Faktoren da wohl reingespielt haben?


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2015)

@Ride-on-Chris:
Das haben sich meine Freunde ähnlich ausgedrückt...
Beim Bestellen des Rahmens sagte mir Renä, sie hätten drei Stück in S auf Lager und ich bat ihn doch einen Schönen auszusuchen, schließlich habe ich schon einige Mitfahrer zum Kauf eines Bionicon motiviert. Daraus schließe ich nun, daß alle Rahmen so aussehen...
@Promontorium:
Das weiß ich natürlich nicht, kann nur mutmaßen, das Evo ist deutlich tiefer (Tretlager) und man sitzt mehr im Rahmen, das Alva, besonders das Kurze in Gr. S war viel stelziger. Jemand anderes aus diesem Forum hatte auch diese Überschlags und Dagegenfahreindrücke mit dem Alva und fuhr es auch in S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (29. Juli 2015)

Das Alva (in XL) empfinde ich im Vgl. zu meinem Knolly Endorphin als "kurz und hoch"... Liebevoll auch der "Hochsitz" genannt.


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2015)

Tja, wie gesagt: die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich. Ich find's geil!!!
Ich würde es nicht anders haben wollen und auch nicht so, wie das IW.
Á propos IW: sorry @Votec Tox. Ich hatte das Finish des IW deutlich glänzender in Erinnerung. Nahe an der poliert-Grenze. So, wie es auf den Bild ist, hätte ich das Evo wohl genommen.
Aber so, wie es jetzt ist, finde ich das Evo besser.
Was ich interessant zu beobachten finde, ist die Tatsache, dass es in keinem anderen Forum so krass diskutiert wird, welche Farbe an's Bike "gehört". Und das in einem Forum, wo die User nach eigener Aussage lieber fahren wollen, als über "Style" zu reden.
Irgendwie konträr 

Ach ja. Nette Bilder. Wo du dich immer so rum treibst. Und vor allem wann!!!
Mal auf der schwäbischen Alb, mal in Klosters, mal hier, mal dort. Und das auch noch unter der Woche. Irgendwas habe ich falsch gemacht 


Sascha


----------



## Promontorium (29. Juli 2015)

*Offtopic*

E-RAM ist ready to go - sozusagen! Ich bin gespannt, hört sich echt sehr interessant an!


----------



## Sackmann (29. Juli 2015)

Moooooment mal!!!
Genau so sollten die Rahmen kommen.
Es wurde immer wieder nach "RAW" gefragt. Diese "Schruppstellen" kommen daher, dass der Rahmen nach dem Schweißen abgebürstet wird, um ihn unter Anderem von Granulat zu befreien und zum Lackieren eine glatte Oberfläche zu schaffen.
Das Ironwood ist kein "RAW-Look" sondern komplett gebürstet. Das ist ein ganz anderes Verfahren.
Der EVO Rahmen sollte ähnlich einem "RAW" Rahmen sein, weniger wie ein Ironwood.
Nur wollten wir eben einen Decklack drüber haben. Deshalb noch der matte Klarlack drüber.

Also bitte nicht über diese "Farbe" beschweren, oder sagen, dass man so etwas nicht akzeptieren würde. Die Rahmen sind genauso, wie sie sein sollten und darüber hinaus finde ich persönlich das Finish geiler als beim Ironwood.
Wenn ich mir ein blaues Auto kaufe, dann beschwere ich mich auch nicht darüber, dass es nicht rot ist.
Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber die Rahmen sind exakt so, wie sie sein sollten.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2015)

Daß Du manches Mal so pampig antworten mußt erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz...
Zumal ich ganz sachlich meine Meinung geäußert habe und den IW Rahmen immer als gebürstet dargestellt habe.
Das dieses Denglische Wort "Raw-Rahmen" wohl Erklärungsbedarf braucht, zeigte sich schonmal in einem anderen Thread.
Ich fahre ein BMX mit diesem Raw-Rahmen:




Und "poltere" jetzt bitte nicht los, daß es kein Alurahmen ist, das weiß ich wohl 
Die Oberfläche des Evos habe ich mir einfach einheitlicher vorgestellt, ob nun so wie bei diesem BMX oder wie auch immer.
Das ist meine Meinung, die darf ich hier sachlich kundtun und ich habe nicht geschrieben, daß ich den Rahmen so nicht akzeptiere.
Und wie ich schrieb, es fährt sich einfach genial!
(Vermutlich hatte ich einfach eine falsche Vorstellung von "raw", ich werde aber in Zukunft meine Meinung zu Bionicon einfach weniger kundtun, um solche Irritationen zu vermeiden)
So, nun muß ich tatsächlich weiter arbeiten


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bei meinem Evo gibt es halt solche Flecken, die aussehen als ob Einer nach dem Finish noch unmotiviert die Schruppscheibe auf manche Stellen draufgehalten hätte:








Das ist doch ein unverwechselbares Finish - raw at its best!
Das Bike braucht dir keiner zu klauen.



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Solche Fahrfehler bestrafte das Alva mit einem Überschlag, das Evo (und das IW logischerweise auch) rollen weiter:







Das sieht nach einer zu weichen (Feder & Dämpfung) Abstimmung der Gabel aus. Ist mir anfangs auch so passiert.

Und Renä?
Der hat den schruppigsten Rahmen ausgesondert und konnte sich bei den beiden anderen nicht entscheiden, welchen er dir schicken sollte. Und dabei hat einer der anderen guten Geister den Extra Rahmen gesehen: "Ah, der soll verschickt werden" und ihn gleich auf den Weg gebracht. Er wollte dich ja nicht warten lassen. Und Renä grübelt immer noch.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2015)

Der war gut 
Jaa, Jahaa , ich habs nun kapiert, je mehr Werksspuren, desto mehr raw,
wann gibt es die Barlachedition  
Und der arme Renä, wie kann ich das wieder gutmachen... wir haben ja auch gutes Bier hier...


----------



## Volker2273 (29. Juli 2015)

Votex,
Demnach hast Du Dir ein FrameKit zugelegt ?
Grüsse Volker


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2015)

Jo, genauso, wie ich auch.  Schau mal ne Seite vorher. Ich glaube da steht, dass sie alles vom Alva übernommen hat und Schubi ihr Telefonjoker beim Umbau war. 


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (29. Juli 2015)

@Votec Tox : Pampig sollte das nun wirklich nicht rüberkommen. Wenn man das so lesen möchte, dann kann man das so verstehen, das kann ich jetzt beim nochmaligen Lesen auch nachvollziehen. Gemeint war es aber nicht pampig - aber dennoch kritisch.
Mein "moooooment mal" bezog sich aber auch nicht unbedingt auf dich, sondern auf einen anderen Kommentar, in dem es hieß, dass derjenige den Rahmen so nicht akzeptieren würde. Das kann ich eben so nicht nachvollziehen. Die Rahmen sind exakt so, wie sie sein sollen.

Auch verwundert, es mich etwas, dass du dir das Finish anders vorgestellt hattest. Immerhin hatte Renä zum Event extra einen Rahmen dabei, um auch dir zu zeigen, wie der aussieht. Und bestellt hast du ja erst einige Tage nach dem Event. Also zumindest wurdest du nach der Bestellung nicht überrascht, dass das "blank" EVO nun ganz anders aussieht, als das Ironwood - eben nicht so "gleichmäßig gebürstet.

Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass manchen, der Look des Ironwood-Finishs vielleicht besser gefällt, und das ist auch völlig legitim. Mir persönlich gefällt das blank EVO mit seinem "factory", "raw", "blank", wie auch immer man das beschreiben mag viel viel besser. In gewisser Weise hat das finish auch einen schimmernden 3D-effekt, der einfach unbeschreiblich (für mich gut) aussieht.

Aber es kommt in den letzten Kommentaren einfach so rüber, als ob es vom Finish her nicht so ist, wie es sein müsste, oder sollte.
Und man sollte auch dazu erwähnen, dass man die "blank"-Optik des EVOs nicht annähernd auf Foto festhalten kann. Auf dem Foto sieht es tatsächlich etwas komisch aus. Wenn man das Finish "in echt" unter realem Lichteinfall sieht, dann wirkt es doch wirklich ganz anders.

Mag sein, dass du dir das blanke EVO zunächst anders vorgestellt hast. Aber gesehen hast du das Finish bevor du bestellt hast und demnach auch gewusst, was du bekommen wirst. Deswegen auch mein Kommentar mit den Autofarben.

Das ist übrigens wieder nicht pampig gemeint, ich wollte es nur nochmal klarstellen, wie ich das gemeint hatte.
Alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2015)

Merci für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
Vorab, ich bin sehr glücklich mit dem Rad, das habt ihr glaub' ich auch verstanden!
Und natürlich hast Du Recht, daß ich einen niegelnagelneuen Raw-Rahmen in Aalen sehen durfte und er war auch mit ausschlaggebend für meinen Kauf. Mir ist es wohl dort nicht aufgefallen - oder der Rahmen hatte einfach nicht so unglücklich plazierte Schleifstellen auf dem Oberrohr, wie auch immer. Und Du kannst mir glauben es sieht wie auf meinem Photo aus, kommt jetzt ein Aufkleber rüber. Nun sehe ich es eben als Fingerabdruck meines Rahmens 
Mit den Autofarben könnte man höchstens sagen, ich habe einen blauen Wagen bestellt und nun ist das Blau ganz anders als ich es mir vorgestellt habe...

Aber nun hören wir auf und posten wieder Bilder! Ich freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt mit dem Evo Heute Abend!

@Volker2273: Genauso wie Sascha schrieb. Habe den Rahmen mit all den nötigen Teilen bekommen, um vom Alva aus Evo umzubauen und Schubi war der geduldigste Fragenbeantworter  und quasi live dabei, zumindest beim Dämpferumbau.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2015)

Wie ich sehe ist Raw Geschmacksache....
SO gefällts mir auch absolut nicht.
IW dagegen schon....
Zum Glück hab ichs farbig!
Sonst würd ichs farbig machen lassen....


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. Juli 2015)

Diese Stellen auf dem Rahmen sehen fürchterlich aus, wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Ich mag dieses "RAW" zwar sehr aber dann doch bitte ordentlich. So würde ich den Rahmen nicht fahren wollen, da ich mich ja ständig erklären müsste, was da wohl passiert sei. Gerade auf dem Oberrohr fällt dieser optische Makel doch sehr auf.


Votec Tox schrieb:


> Du sagst es, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden
> Aber nur damit wir auch über das Gleiche reden, Du hättest diesen Rahmen vom IW zum Strahlen gebracht:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Promontorium (29. Juli 2015)

Mich wundert ein wenig, daß das so durch die Bionicon-interne Qualitätskontrolle geht. es sei denn, das war/ist seitens B. auch genau so gewollt!?? Wohl schon, wie @Sackmann oben schreibt!
Wie ist das dann für die Besteller, die den Rahmen vorher nicht leibhaftig gesehen haben und sich unter RAW was anderes vorstellen?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich stelle mir vor, ich kaufe ein Fahrrad für 4999 Euro mit einem solchen Oberrohr...das geht nicht!

Sicher kann man das schön reden oder besser erklären aber du wirst nachher von allen gefragt, ob du da mit der Flex und ein bisschen Shampoo beigewesen bist um es zu reinigen. Und wenn ein solch auffallender Makel an einem Testrad vorhanden ist, dann weiß man vorab, was als Resümee in diesem Test stehen wird. Das jedenfalls ist für mich kein 3D Effekt, sondern ein qualitativer Makel, der behoben werden sollte. Ich kaufe ja auch kein DeLorean, in dem die Initialien des Herstellers ins Blech mit dem Schraubendreher reingeritzt worden sind.



Promontorium schrieb:


> Mich wundert ein wenig, daß das so durch die Bionicon-interne Qualitätskontrolle geht. es sei denn, das war/ist seitens B. auch genau so gewollt!?? Wohl schon, wie @Sackmann oben schreibt!
> Wie ist das dann für die Besteller, die den Rahmen vorher nicht leibhaftig gesehen haben und sich unter RAW was anderes vorstellen?


----------



## Sackmann (29. Juli 2015)

Wer sich einen "RAW"/Blank - wie immer man das bezeichnen mag - Rahmen bestellt, und sich überhaupt nicht sicher ist, was ihn da erwartet, dann sollte man sich das schon sehr gut überlegt haben. Jeder blank/raw Rahmen wird etwas anders ausschauen als ein anderer, das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache. Die Rahmen sind von der Oberfläche her perfekt, nur eben nicht in genau *eine* Richtung komplett gebürstet oder poliert, oder geschliffen, sondern eben nach Bedarf und ungeordnet.
Und ich muss wirklich ehrlich sagen: Bisher hat sich bis auf @Votec Tox noch keine(r) beschwert, bzw. erwähnt, dass es nicht gefällt.
Und auch muss ich gestehen: Ich bin auch tatsächlich ein wenig geschockt, dass überhaupt solch ein Kommentar kommt, weil es genau diesen Eindruck erwähnt, der bei @Promontorium und @Ride-on-Chris angekommen ist und völlig falsch ist.

Und jetzt: Ja jetzt wird auch noch alles durcheinander geworfen! Ich wiederhole: Diese Rahmen sollen genau so aussehen. Poliert/brushed/natur, eben so wie es sein soll.

edit: @Perth ist jetzt auch schon der Meinung.

Gut, dann nennt es doch Makel...
Ich bin jetzt aus dieser Diskussion raus...

Ich frage mich auch, wie so etwas durch die Qualitätskontrollen geht:
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10118359/p4pb10118359.jpg
oder das da:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/intense/928328d1412270855-intense-t275-alloy-surprise-fbc_6590.jpg&imgrefurl=http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/intense-t275-alloy-surprise-929068-2.html&h=683&w=1024&tbnid=goWEFe0-ts5cYM:&docid=b1VwA974jU9N4M&ei=H_a4Va-uLMXnyQPu5aqYCA&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=456&page=1&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=0CCQQrQMwAWoVChMI77m2zNiAxwIVxXNyCh3usgqD
oder sowas:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb1714825/p4pb1714825.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1714825/&h=550&w=800&tbnid=C6dWD6e2MfzK4M:&docid=hxpNREvEBZ6FBM&ei=3Pq4VbDRA6X5ygPpxKe4DQ&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=171&page=1&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=0CCAQrQMwAGoVChMIsK_Bjt2AxwIVpbxyCh1p4gnX
oder gar sowas:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/data/722/2008_totem_solo_air9.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6110/cat/722/title/2008-rockshox-totem-solo-air-1-5-26quot-3b&h=807&w=1280&tbnid=TN23Q3BhECOa3M:&docid=DoMQvmJjyVW0CM&ei=q_u4VaiDOMavygPt27DQCw&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=665&page=1&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=0CHgQrQMwHGoVChMI6ITQ8d2AxwIVxpdyCh3tLQy6


----------



## bolg (29. Juli 2015)

naja, wo raw draufsteht ist halt raw drin. Alles andere wäre ja dann nicht mehr raw, weil aufwändig Oberflächenbehandelt, um am geschweißten Rahmen eine einheitliche Optik zu erhalten.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. Juli 2015)

Also, ich habe ein EVO in "RAW" gesehen und das sah extrem gut aus! Das hatte aber eben nicht diesen auffalenden Makel...



Sackmann schrieb:


> Wer sich einen "RAW"/Blank - wie immer man das bezeichnen mag - Rahmen bestellt, und sich überhaupt nicht sicher ist, was ihn da erwartet, dann sollte man sich das schon sehr gut überlegt haben. Jeder blank/raw Rahmen wird etwas anders ausschauen als ein anderer, das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache. Die Rahmen sind von der Oberfläche her perfekt, nur eben nicht in genau *eine* Richtung komplett gebürstet oder poliert, oder geschliffen, sondern eben nach Bedarf und ungeordnet.
> Und ich muss wirklich ehrlich sagen: Bisher hat sich bis auf @Votec Tox noch keine(r) beschwert, bzw. erwähnt, dass es nicht gefällt.
> Und auch muss ich gestehen: Ich bin auch tatsächlich ein wenig geschockt, dass überhaupt solch ein Kommentar kommt, weil es genau diesen Eindruck erwähnt, der bei @Promontorium und @Ride-on-Chris angekommen ist und völlig falsch ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ...Bisher hat sich bis auf @Votec Tox noch keine(r) beschwert, bzw. erwähnt, dass es nicht gefällt.
> Und auch muss ich gestehen: Ich bin auch tatsächlich ein wenig geschockt, dass überhaupt solch ein Kommentar kommt, weil es genau diesen Eindruck erwähnt, der bei @Promontorium und @Ride-on-Chris angekommen ist und völlig falsch ist.
> ...Ich wiederhole: Diese Rahmen sollen genau so aussehen. Poliert/brushed/natur, eben so wie es sein soll.


Bei unseren letzten Posts weiter oben dachte ich wir hätten uns nun verstanden aber dann das ... ich habe mich nicht beschwert sondern lediglich meine Meinung geschrieben:


Votec Tox schrieb:


> Der Raw-rahmen polarisiert bestimmt...
> Die Verarbeitung und die Nähte des Evorahmens in raw sind wirklich grandios, lediglich das Schleifbild unterm Klarlack ist ein wenig unharmonisch, mal ganz ohne Struktur wie matt poliert und dann sieht man an ein paar Stellen - wie mitten auf dm Oberrohr - deutliche Schleifspuren in alle Richtungen. Da ist das einheitliche Schleifbild - in eine Richtung gebürstet - des Ironwood schöner, dafür hat das IW nicht annähernd so perfekte Schweißnähte.
> ...Mein Evo wirkt noch nicht so richtig "angezogen", da lasse ich mir noch etwas einfallen - aber erst einmal damit fahren!



Das ist wahrlich keine Beschwerde. Und daraufhin habe ich noch Slash-Sash mit Bildern auf seine Antwort geantwortet, auch ganz sachlich.
Und mir ist - wie ich auch schon schrieb - nun klar, daß diese Rahmen so ausfallen sollen und alle unterschiedlich sind.
Jetzt werde ich quasi verantwortlich dafür gemacht, daß einige User auf Grund der Bilder das Finish nicht mögen, wobei, diejenigen welche einen Raw-Rahmen haben es ja leiden mögen. Dann ist doch alles gut!
Ich bin jetzt auch raus hier, habe weder Zeit noch Lust mich hier rechtfertigen zu müssen und habe für mich eine schnelle Lösung gefunden,
ein passender Aufkleber wie ich finde (leider nur ein schlechtes Bild):




TwentySix   ist doch cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoRookie (29. Juli 2015)

raw is raw also roh. Nicht poliert oder ähnliches.

Kann die Diskussion irgendwie auch nicht verstehen...... Ich habe vor der Bestellung nur renä sein raw 1.0 Rahmen gesehen und mir war klar was mit raw gemeint ist. Der Rahmen in Aalen war auch alles andere " wie in eine Richtung poliert " hatte ihn selbst in der Hand.

Und ich finde den Aufkleber schlimmer wie den Fleck..........


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch eine salomonische Lösung:


Votec Tox schrieb:


> ... ich habe mich nicht beschwert sondern lediglich meine Meinung geschrieben: ...
> ...habe für mich eine schnelle Lösung gefunden, ein passender Aufkleber wie ich finde (leider nur ein schlechtes Bild):








Wenn wir uns erinnern, hatten wir eine ausführliche Diskussion schon im Wartezimmer, die vielleicht die Entscheidung, raw-Rahmen anzubieten, angestoßen hat. Hier #380 kann man anfangen zu lesen.

Hier #389 lesen wir u.a. Sackmanns wichtigste Aussage:





> Das Ironwood ist gebürstet und klarlackiert. Und wenn das die meisten mit "raw" meinen, dann ist das eben nicht "raw".
> Raw bedeutet für mich blankes Aluminium, ggf. sogar mit Anlauffarben vom Schweißen, ohne große Nachbehandlung durch Schleifen oder Bürsten oder Polieren, eben fast so wie er aus der Farbik kommt ohne schützende Eloxal- oder Lackschicht.


Und hier #391 kann man aufhören zu lesen, weil alles geklärt ist.


----------



## Promontorium (29. Juli 2015)

Also: Das, was ich schrub, ist in keiner Weise böse oder diskreditierend gemeint. Ich denke mir halt nur, daß es zu "Beschwerden" kommen könnte - und damit zu unnötigem Ärger für Euch, liebes Bionicon -, wenn das nicht ausreichend kommuniziert würde. Daß die verlinkten Beispiele, @Sacki, ebenfalls jenseits jeglicher Diskussion sind, stehrt außer Frage!


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2015)

@Oldie-Paul: Zum Glück ist aber eine Lackschicht drauf, sonst hätten wir ja dauernd schwarze Finger und schwarze Streifen auf den Klamotten. Aber Du hast es natürlich richtig geschrieben und somit dürfte nun allen - inclusive mir  - klar sein, daß der Rahmen so aussehen muß und nicht durch eine Kontrolle gefallen ist, was ich auch nie behauptet habe.
Bin doch wieder da 
Und bitte postet nun Bilder von Euren bunten oder rauhen Evos


----------



## 4mate (29. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und bitte postet nun Bilder




Bitte weitere Diskussionen in einem anderen Thread als dem Galerie-Thread führen. Danke


----------



## slimane- (29. Juli 2015)

Kürzlich in Rabenberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2015)

OK 4mate. 
Dann mal ganz viele Bilder auf einmal, wenn wir uns schon nicht zoffen dürfen.


----------



## ABBiker (29. Juli 2015)

Vor zwei Wochen in der Pfalz...


----------



## bolg (29. Juli 2015)

slimane- schrieb:


> Kürzlich in Rabenberg...


 
Unsere Fahrradwege sehen aber besser aus


----------



## Promontorium (29. Juli 2015)

@Oldie-Paul: Du wirst ja echt immer besser auf Deine o... Tage!


----------



## hulster (30. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe ist Raw Geschmacksache....
> SO gefällts mir auch absolut nicht.
> IW dagegen schon....
> Zum Glück hab ichs farbig!
> Sonst würd ichs farbig machen lassen....



Nope - das ist das Problem,  "Raw" ist nicht "gebürstet" und auch nicht "gestrahlt".

@Votec Tox und die anderen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn an dem Rahmen irgenend eine kleine Fehlstelle ist, wird an dieser Stelle, wie auch bei jedem lackierten Rahmen(vor der Lackierung), nachgeschliffen. Deswegen können solche Schleifspuren an jedem Rahmen individuell unterschiedlich ausfallen. Ich VERMUTE mal, dass die RAW Rahmen exakt die gleich Vorbereitung wie die lackierten durchlaufen und nur eben Klarlack matt draufkommt.
Wenn das nicht gefällt, hätten sich die ersten hier, die nach Raw geschriehen haben, sichz klarer ausdrücken müssen und sagen, dass sie gebürstet oder gestrahlt meinen.
Ich find es eigentlich nur interessant, wenn man vor hat sich den Rahmen an die Wand zu hängen. Wenn er artgerecht eingesetzt wird, kriegt er eh schnell Gebrauchsspuren. Und dann fällt es nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juli 2015)

@hulster: Da hast Du bestimmt Recht. Ich weiß inzwischen, daß ich eine falsche oder andere Vorstellung von "raw" hatte. Du bist ja Moppedfahrer und ich dachte es wäre wie z.B. bei der NineT der neue "Alu natur" Tank, der natürlich irgendeine Oberflächenbehandlung - sei es geschliffen oder gebürstet - hinter sich hat. 
Aber egal, das Evo macht riesig Spaß und hier ist eine Galerie - drum noch mehr Bilder vom neuen Evo :


----------



## Volker2273 (30. Juli 2015)

Wirklich wieder tolle Votec Tox! Da Du ja nun den Ddirekten Vergleich der beiden Bionicon Rahmen hast, wie würdrdest Du die Unterschiede definieren. Was kann der Evo mehr wie der ALVA 180 . ICh habe selbst ein ALVA 180 (allerdings in XL Version  ) und bin am überlegen diesen Schritt zu gehen ... Vielleicht hast Du ja mal 2 min um die Unterschiede zu beschreiben. 
Beste Grüße Volker


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juli 2015)

@Volker2273 ,
die Frage ist natürlich was Du damit fährst. Da Du aber ein 180er hast, nehme ich an, daß Du es artgerecht bewegst 
Ich bin nun über ein Jahr das Alva 180 in Gr S intensiv gefahren.
Meine Eindrücke sind wie folgt:
Es ist ein eher kurzes und hohes Bike und möchte gern "hoch hinaus", will sagen, es macht Spaß damit zu hüpfen, auch auf den Trails kann man sich an jeder Wurzel abdrücken und fast wie von selbst springt es hoch, meine Mitfahrer sagten immer, wie ein Reh über die Trails.
Aber ich fühlte mich auf dem Alva unwohl wenn es verblockt uns stufig wurde, also wie auf den Bildern oben. Natürlich fehlt mir da auch die Erfahrung, solches Gelände findet sich ja nicht am Bodensee. Trotzdem kam ich ja mit dem Ironwood gut runter und auf einmal mit dem Alva nur mit Angstschweiß, da es gern gegen Steine, Wurzeln fuhr anstatt darüber. Ich mußte auch viel weiter nach hinten gehen und sehr aktiv "mithelfen".
Oder wenn es sehr steil bergab geht, hier am See haben wir da so ein paar Abfahrten auf einem Grat, die bin ich sogar lieber mit meinem 4x Hardtail (100mm Gabel) als mit dem Alva gefahren, das Hardtail ist sehr flach und man kann schön tief runter gehen.

Mit dem neuen Evo habe ich nun bei den bisherigen Ausfahrten natürlich gleich mal all meine Alvakritischen Abfahrten geprüft und es war eine Offenbarung. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich vollstes Vertrauen und all das Verblockte ging viel besser als mit dem Alva. Du bist eben tiefer im Bike, nicht so stelzig, natürlich setzen Bashguard und Pedale früher auf, aber daran gewöhne ich mich langsam. Hüpfen geht etwas zäher als mit dem Alva.
Das Evo ist für mich optimal zwischen laufruhig und aktiv. Man kann damit alles machen. Das Ironwood läßt einen natürlich auch entspannt runterfahren, es ist aber noch 1,2 kg schwerer, träger und passiver, dafür hat es ein höheres Tretlager und eine viel höhere Front - ich mags aber immernoch sehr gern, mein Spruch zum IW: "Man kann nebenher ein Buch lesen." 

Also für die einfacheren heimischen Trails hätte das Alva weiterhin viel Freude gemacht, wobei es mit 180mm auch übertrieben war, aber für die Trails à la Davos oder "Steil ist g..l"- Abfahrten ist das Evo ein Traum und Welten besser als das Alva.

Vielleicht schreiben noch andere Umsteiger wie sPiediNet oder GPunkt etwas dazu. Ich glaube auch, daß meine Probleme mit dem Alva bei der Rahmengröße S deutlicher waren, vielleicht ist es dann stelziger als in XL. Denn das IW fahre ich in M, das gabs nicht in S und obwohl es auch hoch ist, gabs noch nie vergleichbare Unsicherheiten allerdings hat es auch eine ganz andere Geo, einen flacheren Lenkwinkel usw.

Einen Umbau von Alva auf Evo bereust Du sicher nicht. Hast Du denn am Alva schon die Federungselemente der aktuellen Generation?
Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Überlegungen.


----------



## Volker2273 (30. Juli 2015)

@Votec Tox ,
ja danke für die schnelle und vor allem ausführliche Beschreibung Deiner Eindrücke. 

Ich habe das ALVA vor eineinhalb Jahren erworben, also Bionicon der großen Abverkauf gestartet hat. Ich hab demnach die Aktuelle Gabel und Dämpfer am Rad. 

Ich muß allerdings sagen das ich nicht der "Hüpfer" bin, der jeder Gelegenheit zum abheben nutzt. Ich will damit nicht sagen das ich langsam unterwegs bin, doch ich bleibe lieber auf dem Boden. Ich finde das ALVA aber auch nicht gerade wendig, gerade wenn man durch Spitzkehren oder engeren Passage muß. Kann aber auch daran liegen das die XL Version auch ein riesen Bike ist ... Ist eigentlich auch ok bei einer Körpergröße von 198 cm  .  Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, das Hinterbau bei Anlegern mit hohem Andruck meiner Meinung nach angefangen hat zu "flattern" .  Mag sein das dies an den beiden eng zusammenliegenden Hinterbau streben liegen mag ...  Kommt aber wirklich nur selten vor, da ich nur selten in den Genuss dieser Strecke komme. Ich hoffe nur das die Klettereigenschaften die das ALVA hat nicht bei EVO verloren gehen. Die UPHILL Position war soweit ok , ich möchte das BIO-System wirklich nicht missen. 

Prinzipiell wäre es schön, wenn das EVO agiler und beweglicher im gegensatz zu ALVA wäre .

Interessant wäre auch welche abmaße das EVO XL zum ALVA XL hat. 

Ich schlafe mal drüber .....


----------



## 4mate (30. Juli 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Vielleicht schreiben noch andere Umsteiger wie sPiediNet oder GPunkt etwas dazu.


Aber nicht hier - sondern dort:  *Edison EVO - Unpacking, Mounting, First Ride, Erfahrungen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nope - das ist das Problem,  "Raw" ist nicht "gebürstet" und auch nicht "gestrahlt".


Weiß ich doch....
Ich schrieb nur, daß es MIR nicht gefällt. Absolut nicht.


----------



## hulster (31. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch....
> Ich schrieb nur, daß es MIR nicht gefällt. Absolut nicht.


 Hatte ich auch so verstanden. Hab das nur genutzt um herauszustellen, dass der Vergleich hinkt. 
...damit für andere eher der Unterschied klar wird. Man hat nun mal hier gesehen, dass es durchaus unterschiedliche Interpretationen des Begriffs "RAW" gibt. 
Aber nur genug mit off-topic


----------



## bonzoo (31. Juli 2015)

Volker2273 schrieb:


> @Votec Tox ,
> Ich finde das ALVA aber auch nicht gerade wendig, gerade wenn man durch Spitzkehren oder engeren Passage muß. Kann aber auch daran liegen das die XL Version auch ein riesen Bike ist ... Ist eigentlich auch ok bei einer Körpergröße von 198 cm  .



Ich bin 191 cm gross und empfinde das XL Alva alles andere als lang oder gross. Mir kommt's ehrlich gesagt sehr kompakt vor.


----------



## ABBiker (1. August 2015)

Mein EVO in der "CC-Rennkonfiguration"



 
Normalerweise sieht es etwas anders aus. Für den Start beim Stöffel 24 Stunden Rennen (4er Team, für einen Einzelstart war ich noch nicht verrückt genug) wollte ich mir eigentlich eine richtige Rennfeile leihen. Leider wurde da nichts draus und so stand ich vor der Wahl mit einem Oldtimer (mit V-Brake und einer Geometrie, welche den Einbau einer modernen Federgabel kaum zulässt) oder dem EVO zu starten. Letztlich musste das EVO herhalten. Umbau auf schnelle Reifen, anderer Vorbau + Lenker, andere Pedale und "normale" Sattelstütze (bis auf die Reifen alles aus der Restekiste). Bleiben immer noch 14 kg übrig. Mit etwas erhöhtem Druck auf der Federung ging es besser als erwartet.

Mittlerweile ist der Urzustand fast wieder hergestellt.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. August 2015)

Super. Meine Rede.
Man kann nämlich ohne Probleme ein Alva oder Edison auf CC trimmen. 1-2kg Speck am Rahmen und an der Gabel, aber die Teile laufen super.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. August 2015)

Endlose Auffahrt zum Stilfser Joch


 
Einstieg in den Goldseetrail auf knapp 3000Hm


 

Und runter geht's, immer grad lenken


 

Ein epischer Trail


 

Und das letzte Stück


 

Tour in 3D


----------



## damage0099 (2. August 2015)

Das Evo braucht das einfach:

























Endlich ein Setup ohne Durchschläge und noch klasse Ansprechverhalten wenn es ruppig, schnell oder langsam-stufig wird 

Soooo geeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil!!!!!


----------



## slash-sash (2. August 2015)

Schau mal einer an. Da war jemand in Pfullingen auf meiner Freitags-Strecke. 
Da bin ich einmal im Urlaub und schon lässt du dich bei uns blicken 
Ich habe gerade mal ein paar Einträge von vor einem oder ein einhalb Jahren durchgelesen. Da hatten wir auch schon das Thema, dass wir uns mal am Albtrauf treffen müssen. 
Findest du nicht, dass die Gabel im oberen Bild zu sehr eintaucht, dafür, dass die Gewicht so weit hinten ist?!


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (2. August 2015)

hehe,
ja, sehr gerne!
Die Gegend war ich eigentlich öfters, in letzter Zeit jedoch weniger!
Wann hast Zeit? Hab grad Urlaub  Wetter paßt auch  , also keine Ausrede!

Die Stufe oben kennst auch, nehme ich an.
Ich fahre sie eher flott an und drücke mit meinem (nicht unerheblichen) Gewicht aufs Vorderrad, damit ich Grip kriege.
Ich mag es, wenn sie weit eintaucht.
So kommt mehr Druck aufs VR und vor allem: Es macht die Stufe (noch) höher  
Hatte auch die LSC schon mal zugedreht, taugt mir nicht so. Ich mag's tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (2. August 2015)

Doch, leider habe ich ne Ausrede. Bin im Urlaub


 
Mecklenburgische Seenplatte (ist ja ne Galerie )
Morgen wird Kanu gefahren
Wobei ich lieber mein Evo testen gehen will. Wäre ja auch wir Urlaub. 
Egal. Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Grundsätzlich fahren wir aber jeden Freitag ab 17.00 Uhr in Pfullingen los. 


Sascha


----------



## hulster (2. August 2015)

Hab übrigens nen rotes EVO bei NICHT artgerechtem Einsatz erwischt. 

24h Duisburg

War danach bestimmt nicht mehr rot sondern grau. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht meldet sich derjenige mal.....


----------



## damage0099 (2. August 2015)

Das arme Evo


----------



## slash-sash (3. August 2015)

Ach so, Bionicon darf auch im Urlaub nicht fehlen 


 



Sascha


----------



## bikerchris87 (3. August 2015)

Am Sonntag rund um den Ochsenkopf unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## starduck91 (4. August 2015)

Sehr schick! Nur ist der Ochsenkopf viiiel zu weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (4. August 2015)

Mal wieder ein paar Standbilder...


----------



## slowbeat (4. August 2015)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. August 2015)

Sieht aus als hättest du den Lenker verkehr herum motiert 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bolg (5. August 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hättest du den Lenker verkehr herum motiert
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


 
Da sieht man mal, was ein Fisheye so alles anrichten kann (auch wenns nur ein kleines ist).


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. August 2015)

1 x 10 Antrieb?



slowbeat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 409880


----------



## slowbeat (5. August 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> 1 x 10 Antrieb?


Ja, aus Faulheit immer noch 
Ovales B-Blatt mit gebommeltem X9 und Mirferitzel, die Gesamtentfaltung reicht trotzdem nicht wirklich für lange Touren.


----------



## Felger (5. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> mit gebommeltem X9



was ist das denn? ich kenn gebommelte Shimanos


----------



## slowbeat (5. August 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> was ist das denn? ich kenn gebommelte Shimanos


SRAM kann man seit einigen Wochen auch bommeln.


----------



## Felger (5. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> SRAM kann man seit einigen Wochen auch bommeln.



Foto? oder wo im Forum?


----------



## stefan1067 (5. August 2015)

Bitte nicht lachen. 
Was ist bommeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (5. August 2015)

Bommeln kann nur der @BommelMaster


----------



## slowbeat (5. August 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Foto? oder wo im Forum?





 
Oder einfach mal selbst im 1x DIY Faden suchen?


----------



## BommelMaster (5. August 2015)

läufts denn jetzt mittlerweile gut ?

heute wieder gefahren mit meinem eigenen großen ritzel - alles wunderbar wies sein soll


----------



## slowbeat (5. August 2015)

Schaltet gut, hatte aber gestern wieder eine lose Schraube am oberen Ritzel mitsamt Kettenabwurf.

Nächste Woche ist der Urlaub vorbei, dann wird die Schraube mit Loctite gesichert.
Vielleicht verklebe ich dann auch die Brücke mit dem Spannstift oder lass mir dort was anderes einfallen.


----------



## bolg (6. August 2015)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht lachen.
> Was ist bommeln?


Bist du schon schlauer geworden? Ich nicht! Und das Foto sieht eher aus wie Soft-Tuning. Zudem erinnert mich der Begriff an .... passt also alles irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. August 2015)

du siehst schon den selbst gebauten Schaltwerksausleger und das riesige untere Schaltröllchen?


----------



## stefan1067 (6. August 2015)

Das sehe ich schon.
Ich verstehe aber nicht was das bewirkt.


----------



## slowbeat (6. August 2015)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich schon.
> Ich verstehe aber nicht was das bewirkt.


Bommelmaster vertreibt einen Nachrüstkäfig für SRAM und Shimano, der eine stärkere Exzentrizität der Leitrolle zum Drehpunkt aufweist, als es das SRAM Schaltwerk so bietet (Shimano hat original eine zentrisch montiere Leitrolle).
Das bewirkt ein deutlich besseres Schaltverhalten auf weit gespreizten Kassetten mit 11-42 Zähnen. Ungefähr so gut wie die 11x SRAM-Schaltwerke.
Nebenbei hat die große Spannrolle ein Dick-Dünn-Profil und verliert die Kette nicht, obwohl sie nur einseitig aufgehängt ist.

Von


bolg schrieb:


> Soft-Tuning


 ist das Ganze schon ganz schön weit entfernt.


----------



## stefan1067 (6. August 2015)

Danke, jetzt verstehe ich um was es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (6. August 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal selbst im 1x DIY Faden suchen?



danke - den, verfolge ich eigentlich. ist mir anscheinend durchgerutscht...


----------



## BommelMaster (6. August 2015)

hallo

ja also die M5 schraube vom oberen pulley kann auf jeden fall einen tropfen loctite vertragen. oder gut ordentlich festknallen. hatte das einmal selber, und seitdem ichs gut angezogen habe dann nicht mehr.

von den käfigen hab ich noch welche, passen an alle shimano Plus schaltwrke (10fach). Sram ist leider aus


----------



## Volker2273 (7. August 2015)

@DOKK_Mustang Hammer Bilder !!! Irre .... Wo ist das nochmal genau ??


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (7. August 2015)




----------



## stefan1067 (7. August 2015)

Sehr schöne Fotos und bestimmt auch angenehmere Temperaturen als bei uns im Moment.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. August 2015)

Volker2273 schrieb:


> @DOKK_Mustang Hammer Bilder !!! Irre .... Wo ist das nochmal genau ??


Stilfserjoch, Goldseetrail in Südtirol. Der Ort im Tal ist Prad. Bei Google findet sich vieles, auch bei YouTube.
Wichtig: Der Goldseetrail darf nur vor 9 Uhr und nach 15h befahren werden, damit es keine Probleme mit Wanderen gibt. Der Trail ist z.T.  handtuchbreit und es ist kein Platz zum Ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. August 2015)




----------



## Resibiker (7. August 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Stilfserjoch, Goldseetrail in Südtirol. Der Ort im Tal ist Prad.


Wenn mich nicht alles Teucht, Das was man auf dem Ersten Bild sieht ist nicht Prad sondern Die Franzenhöhe ?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. August 2015)

Ja klar, aber ich glaube die Frage war, wo sich der Trail  ungefähr befindet. Und der nächste Ort, den man auf einer Landkarte findet, ist Prad in Südtirol.


----------



## Resibiker (7. August 2015)

Als Orientierungshilfe für Touries ok.
Frage geht der trail runter bis Prad oder nur bis Trafoy oder Stilfs? Bin vor +/- 25 Jahren da regelmässig Ski gefahren,hatte damals mit MTB noch nichts am Hut Mann müsste mal wieder dort hin


----------



## Resibiker (7. August 2015)

@slowbeat
Wo kriegt mann diese 16ner schaltrölschen?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. August 2015)

Morgentour


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. August 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Stilfserjoch, Goldseetrail in Südtirol. Der Ort im Tal ist Prad. Bei Google findet sich vieles, auch bei YouTube.
> Wichtig: Der Goldseetrail darf nur vor 9 Uhr und nach 15h befahren werden, damit es keine Probleme mit Wanderen gibt. Der Trail ist z.T.  handtuchbreit und es ist kein Platz zum Ausweichen.





Resibiker schrieb:


> Als Orientierungshilfe für Touries ok.
> Frage geht der trail runter bis Prad oder nur bis Trafoy oder Stilfs? Bin vor +/- 25 Jahren da regelmässig Ski gefahren,hatte damals mit MTB noch nichts am Hut Mann müsste mal wieder dort hin



Man kann bis Trafoi oder Stilfs fahren oder auch bis Prad fahren. Das ganze hängt eher mit der Logistik zusammen. Wenn du zum Stilfserjoch shuttelst und um neun Uhr früh oben losfährtst, kommst du natürlich locker runter bis Prad. Wenn du die Straße zum Stilfserjoch mit dem MTB hochfährst und um 16h in den Trail erst einsteigst, reicht das Tageslicht eher nur bis Trafoi.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (8. August 2015)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. August 2015)




----------



## bolg (9. August 2015)

Wegen der Temperaturen heute ganz früh weg und eine Ecke befahren, wo ich sonst nie bin. Dabei den superschönen Trail entdeckt, der sich einige Kilometer durch den Wald gezogen hat. Und jetzt geh ich relaxen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (9. August 2015)

*Hallo, kennt hier jemand diesen Typen? 

Er wurde auf den Geislinger Trails gesichtet. 
Vorsicht, der kommt rücksichtslos auf dem Vorderrad ums Eck geschossen und schneidet dabei auch schon mal eine Serpentine ab.*

*

*

*Besondere Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn der Kerl Durst hat. Dann pfügt er durch den Dreck, dass es nur so staubt.
Gut, wenn man ihm dann rechtzeitig die richtige Medizin verabreichen kann, sonst ...*

*

*


----------



## damage0099 (10. August 2015)

Scheint 'n Poser zu sein!
Kurven abkürzen geht ja garnicht....aber ganze Serpentinen können schon mal vorkommen 
Gestaubt hat's scheins ordentlich, klar, daß er da Durst bekommen hat


----------



## slowbeat (10. August 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> @slowbeat
> Wo kriegt mann diese 16ner schaltröllchen?


Das gehört mit zum Bommelkäfig, schreib Ihm doch einfach mal.


----------



## ABBiker (10. August 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Besondere Vorsicht ist geboten, wenn der Kerl Durst hat. Dann pfügt er durch den Dreck, dass es nur so staubt.
> Gut, wenn man ihm dann rechtzeitig die richtige Medizin verabreichen kann, sonst ...


So wie der aussieht, spielt man sicher mit seinem Leben, wenn man ihm die Medizin vorenthält.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (11. August 2015)

Ich habe das EVO auch in Duisburg gesehen. War ein nettes Gespräch. 
Beim Enduro One in Dünsberg gab es auch eins. Es gehörte dem Streckenposten.
Und ich jage mein altes Edi durch die Gegend


----------



## gerald555 (11. August 2015)

Sorry. Ich wollte jetzt nicht einen extra Thread erstellen.
Ich fahre mit meiner Freundin am Do. kurzfristig auf einen Kurzurlaub zu meiner Verwandtschaft in die schwäbische Alb.
Genauer gesagt in Mägerkingen, Kreis Reutlingen.
(Das wäre natürlich eine optimale Gelegenheit zum EVO-Testen gewesen.  Aber zu kurzfristig!! Schade!!)
Hat aber zufällig jemand GPX-Daten. Die Touren sollten nicht zu schwer und nicht all zu lang sein. Aber bisschen was geht schon. 
Wenn ich schon mal in der Gegend bin, möchte ich ja auch was von den schönen Trail`s haben. 

Da ich hier den Rahmen nicht sprengen möchte - bitte per PM.


----------



## damage0099 (11. August 2015)

Falls du noch nix vor hast...
Kannst dich gerne melden.
Morgens hätt ich Zeit...


----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Wegen der Temperaturen heute ganz früh weg und eine Ecke befahren, wo ich sonst nie bin. Dabei den superschönen Trail entdeckt, der sich einige Kilometer durch den Wald gezogen hat. Und jetzt geh ich relaxen.Anhang anzeigen 411472 Anhang anzeigen 411473 Anhang anzeigen 411474


 sieht aus wie bei uns am Edersee


----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. August 2015)

ENDURO ONE DÜNSBERG da ich im Training schon genug Bodenkontakt hatte ließ ich es am Renntag sehr locker angehen. Hier bei der Kaffeefahrt...ähh Start





und hier war ich so spektakulär langsam das der Streckenposten fast einschlief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (14. August 2015)

@MTBmarkoT - wo liegt der? Ich war da im Kinzigtal unterwegs, allerdings nicht unten sondern oben


----------



## bolg (14. August 2015)

@MTBmarkoT  - übrigens schicke Beinkleider am Dünsberg


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. August 2015)

Super Trails in Neukirchen am Grossvenediger:
Der flowige Wilgkogeltrail (S1) mit großartiger Aussicht:



Am Ende des Trails überlebte ich meinen ersten richtigen Wallride (Photo leider in miserabler Qualität)




Und danach noch die 'Freeride Strecke' Nine Knights Trail (S1-S2):


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. August 2015)

Ich könnte nur ein Bild von meinem vordere Reifen einstellen. Dem hat es den tubeless Reifen beim Versetzen von der Felge gezogen. Das wollt ihr gar nicht sehen.


----------



## 4mate (16. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das wollt ihr gar nicht sehen.


Doch doch!


----------



## bolg (16. August 2015)

Ich möchte den auch sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. August 2015)

Naja, vom Vorgang selber habe ich kein Video. Ich habe nur dieses Bild, nachdem ich eifrig bergauf geschoben hatte.




Die Luft entwich mit einem Plop beim Umsetzen. Ich vermute, dass der Reifen zu wenig Luft hatte. Und dann kann die Querbelastung zu einer Verformung führen, die einen Spalt öffnet, durch den spontan die Luft entweichen kann. Ich sehe als Möglichkeit, dass beim längeren Stehen die Milch im Reifen unten zusammen läuft und deswegen an Stellen oben  am Reifen Mikrolecks entstehen können, die den Luftdruck vermindern. Ob die Passform des Reifens für die Felgenhörner durch Belastungen unter niedrigem Druck leiden kann, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Fahren wollte ich mit 1,6 Bar vorn. Mein Schrauber meinte, er führe mit 0,7 Bar vorn.


----------



## bolg (16. August 2015)

@Oldie-Paul - 0,7 scheint mir jetzt auch etwas ambinioniert. Ab so ca 1 - 1,2 bar wird mir das zu schwammig vom Gefühl her. Ich fahre normalerweise mit 1,7 bar.

Hier noch ein Bild von heute im Regen (endlich), bei deutlich angenehmeren Temperaturen als die letzten Wochen und Schlamm anstatt Staub im Wald.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. August 2015)

Einmal im Jahr gehts Mal mit dem "mittelalterlichen Damenkränzchen"  nach Davos
und nein wir saßen nur Heute im "Kaffee Klatsch" ansonsten gabs das:

Sonne und Steine:






und Wolken und Steine:





Und ich ganz nostalgisch...





mit dem Ironwood, das "rockt" :






Einige Alpensalamander saßen auf dem Trail :






Auch selber strampeln war angesagt...






und putzen in der schicken Bikewaschstation:






und tschüß:


----------



## atclekalt (17. August 2015)

Ok, das ist nicht mein Bike.
Die Qualität ist auch nicht die Beste!

Aber er ist ein Bionicon!

Ein Cargo!

Gesehen gestern Abend 20:15 im Tatort.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2015)

atclekalt schrieb:


> ... ist ein Bionicon!
> Ein Cargo! im Tatort.


Die wievielte Wiederholung war das jetzt?
Das Bike hat man ihm doch längst geklaut.
Und mit was für Bikes hat er sich seither abquälen müssen!   

edit: Grammatik


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul - 0,7 scheint mir jetzt auch etwas ambinioniert. Ab so ca 1 - 1,2 bar wird mir das zu schwammig vom Gefühl her. Ich fahre normalerweise mit 1,7 bar.


Ich habe ihn heute befragt. Er fährt dabei eine extra breite Felge, ~30 + mm.
Ich werde auch wieder auf 1,7 Bar gehen.


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn heute befragt. Er fährt dabei eine extra breite Felge, ~30 + mm.
> Ich werde auch wieder auf 1,7 Bar gehen.


So isses 
Für so wenig Luftdruck brauchst breite Felgen, wobei 30mm NICHT EXTRA breit ist .
Aber das Thema hatten wir hier ja schon oft....also lassen wir das.
Zudem kommt es noch auf das Felgenprofil an, die Kombi Felge-Reifen usw. usf....
Ich hatte neulich net mal 0.7 bar vorne drin, bei meiner Spike Evo 35 und MM 2.35.
Da hats net mal gezischt geschweige denn, es waren Milchaustretungsspuren zu sehen.
Breite Felgen sind einfach geil!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. August 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> @MTBmarkoT - wo liegt der? Ich war da im Kinzigtal unterwegs, allerdings nicht unten sondern oben


der Edersee liegt in Nordhessen ^^


----------



## gerald555 (18. August 2015)

Bei unserem Kurzurlaub in der Alb war zwar großes Familienprogramm angesagt, aber etwas Zeit zum Biken ist uns noch geblieben. 
Die Alb sieht mich auf jeden Fall wieder!! 
Aber wieder mal Stand- und Landschaftsbilder.









Bei den Schwaben steht mitten in der Pampa ein Dixi-Klo


----------



## bolg (18. August 2015)

Das Dixie-Clo im Wald macht mir Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (20. August 2015)

Evo is on top


----------



## Alpini (21. August 2015)

7 Tage schieben tragen fahren schreddern....alles gut gegangen.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (24. August 2015)

Da ich jetzt ab und an mit meinem Bruder bike, wirds bald a mal Actionfotos geben. 

Bis dahin:

Supershuttle im Tarnmodus "Herbst"


 

Neuen Aussichtspunkt entdeckt:


 


 

 

 

Egal was sich einem in den Weg stellt, es geht weiter - wenn man will.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. August 2015)

*... und action - *(Gpunkt zurück aus dem Urlaub und sofort wieder am Start)*:*


----------



## Votec Tox (24. August 2015)

Wow, ganz tolle Bilder 
Dann mal was Ruhiges ohne viel Äktschn.
Mal wieder zwei Tage Davos, einen Tag allein unterwegs:
Schlotter:






Skipistensurfen auf Schotter:






Blick Richtung Arosa:






Schnee 






Und nur Kühe als Gesellschaft, diese aber perfekt wie aus dem Bilderbuch:






Am zweiten Tag Besuch von Freunden und prompt mußte ich hochstrampeln 






Und dann hieß es:
"Hebe mal fürs Photo Dein Bike wie Sabine Spitz im Ziel über den Kopf": 






Da haben die Trailpfleger überall Kurven hingezaubert:






Und tschüß und weiter gestrampelt - ächz...


----------



## Alpini (24. August 2015)

Und hier ein Bionicon in Downhillstellung am Monte Legnone. Mein eigenes musste etwas tiefer auf mich warten.


----------



## EvoRookie (28. August 2015)

Mit meinem evo auf historischen Limes Pfaden unterwegs. Leider nur im stehen......


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. August 2015)

Vom Punkt Null an endlich wieder im Netz. Dafür hatte ich Zeit zum Biken.
Auf diesem Trail habe ich zwei Kehren noch nicht geschafft.




Jetzt wehrt sich nur noch eine.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. August 2015)

Top Paule,
aber warum fährst du die Kehre nicht weiter außen über die Steine an?
Aus Gründen der Übung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Top Paule,
> aber warum fährst du die Kehre nicht weiter außen über die Steine an?
> Aus Gründen der Übung?


Nein. Es geht einfach nicht. Wenn du über die Steine anfährst, kommst du zur Kameraposition. Die kannst du bei 0:10 beurteilen. Da geht es nach rechts schon heftig runter. Hinter der Kamera geht es den Kletterfels hoch. Und da landen bisher alle, die es über die Steine versuchen. Versetzen geht dort auch nicht mehr, weil das Hinterrad nicht mehr herum kann.
Vielleicht schicken wir die Schwertreiter da mal rüber. Dann wissen wir es genauer.


----------



## aufgehts (28. August 2015)

grünes alva in grüner kulisse...


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. August 2015)

Grüsse aus Davos


----------



## slimane- (29. August 2015)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. August 2015)

Wunderschöne Auffahrt auf der alten Grossglocknerschotterstrasse.





Die Absenkung wird voll ausgereizt. Dann erreichen wir den Traileinstieg auf 2200m.




Wunderschöne Serpentinen, danach flowig mit perfektem Fernblick.




Und schließlich liegt Heiligenblut vor uns. Ein herrlicher Biketag geht zu Ende.


----------



## Urbayer (29. August 2015)

Heute im Wettersteingebirge




Der Seebensee




Ich am Seebensee, Richtung Coburger Hütte fotografiert




und hier mit der Zugspitze

anschließend ging es von hier aus noch in brütender Hitze von über 30°C weiter bis zur Rotmoosalm








Die "neue" Rotmoosalm aus 2010

Servus

Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (30. August 2015)

Vom Seebensee hab ich auch noch ein Foto. 
Die Kuh Elsa mit ihrem Bionicon.


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Vom Punkt Null an endlich wieder im Netz. Dafür hatte ich Zeit zum Biken.
> Auf diesem Trail habe ich zwei Kehren noch nicht geschafft.
> 
> 
> ...


Laß dir nix erzählen 
Gut gefahren, Linie paßt auch. 
Einzig etwas höher und weiter versetzen, damit du nicht an der Wurzel hängen bleibst


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. August 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...
> Einzig etwas höher und weiter versetzen, damit du nicht an der Wurzel hängen bleibst


Das habe ich Versuch vorher gemacht. Leider konnte ich da dann das Gleichgewicht nicht halten. Aber das Mickerversetzen war der erste Erfolg. Oft reichen 10°, um sich davor zu retten.


----------



## slimane- (30. August 2015)

Hacklberg-Trail / Saalbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## Urbayer (30. August 2015)

Hier noch vom letzten WE, von Uffing am Staffelsee Richtung Eschenlohe und dann rauf zur Rechtlerhütte / Hohe Kistn




Richtung Zielgebiet im Hintergrund




Frühstückspause in Murnau




In der Asamklamm bei Eschenlohe




Enger Ausweg aus der Klamm




Auf der Rechtlerhütte




Blick in das Karwendel




Richtung Neuläger Alm - nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage sehr rutschig




Im Hintergrund - Der Walchensee




Eschenlohe von oben

Servus

Franz


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. August 2015)

sorry für ot, aber das Alva hat doch ganz offensichtlich eine tendentiell etwas andere Zielgruppe als das Evo


----------



## hulster (30. August 2015)

Und? Wir sind hier in der Bionicon und nicht in der EVO Galerie.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. August 2015)

war keine Kritik, bloß eine Feststellung


----------



## Votec Tox (30. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> sorry für ot, aber das Alva hat doch ganz offensichtlich eine tendentiell etwas andere Zielgruppe als das Evo


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz, die Schwertreiter fuhren und fahren zum Teil noch das Alva
oder siehe das Bild von "aufgehts" weiter oben usw.
Und etliche Alvafahrer haben aufs Evo umgerüstet bzw. haben eins dazu gekauft.
(Außerdem - wie hulster schrieb ist dies eine Bionicongalerie , drum gibts von mir immer viele Bilder vom Ironwood )
Nachtrag: Habe es nicht als Kritik aufgefaßt 

Und bevor 4mate übers OT schimpft 
schnell noch ein Bild (Suchbild mit Bionicon):


----------



## guruW (31. August 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Vom Punkt Null an endlich wieder im Netz. Dafür hatte ich Zeit zum Biken.
> Auf diesem Trail habe ich zwei Kehren noch nicht geschafft.
> 
> 
> ...



dumme Frage, aber geht diese Kehre nicht besser ohne Versetzen (soweit man das aus dem Film beurteilen kann)? Der Platz für den größeren Radius scheint doch vorhanden zu sein...

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> sorry für ot, aber das Alva hat doch ganz offensichtlich eine tendentiell etwas andere Zielgruppe als das Evo


Ahemm, also ... ich bin zweimal getroffen worden.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. August 2015)

das Wörtchen tendentiell ist bekannt?
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass Bilder vom Alva meist beschauliche Landschaften zeigen, Bilder vom Evo zeigen häufiger andersartige Action. Ob das Alva nicht ähnlich bewegt wird oder bewegt werden könnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. August 2015)

guruW schrieb:


> dumme Frage, aber geht diese Kehre nicht besser ohne Versetzen (soweit man das aus dem Film beurteilen kann)? Der Platz für den größeren Radius scheint doch vorhanden zu sein...


Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten.
Man kann die Kehre ohne zu versetzen fahren. Viel Platz ist da aber nicht. Es geht außen steil nach unten und die Kurve hängt. Für mich ist wichtig, sie überhaupt erst einmal zu schaffen und nebenbei das Versetzen zu erlernen. Im Moment ist es im wesentlichen Kopftraining. Wenn man erst einmal Vertrauen gewonnen hat, geht vieles leichter von der Hand. Das ist meine bisherige Erfahrung.


----------



## aufgehts (31. August 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> sorry für ot, aber das Alva hat doch ganz offensichtlich eine tendentiell etwas andere Zielgruppe als das Evo



dickes fettnäpfchen.......
was glaubst, was die ,,bio,s ,, vorher gefahren sind ....



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ob das Alva nicht ähnlich bewegt wird oder bewegt werden könnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



damit hast aber knapp ,den kopf aus der schlinge gezogen...

bilder sind bei mir leider mangelware....


*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/asphaltsurfer.155620/*


----------



## aufgehts (31. August 2015)

nachtrag,

eigentlich isses ja völlig wurscht was jeder mit seinem bike anstellt....
war kürzlich auf besuch in kölle.
1 tag bikepark in winterberg
1/2 tag stadtrundfahrt im grüngürtel plus dom/ altstadt 

fazit, das kölsch taugt nix ...
bei nächster gelegenheit wieder auf pils umgestiegen


----------



## trekxler (1. September 2015)

Da ich alleine unterwegs war gibts leider keine Actionbilder von meinen 4 Tagen Trans Tirol von Innsbruck nach Meran


----------



## Deleted 325120 (1. September 2015)

...passt!


----------



## slowbeat (3. September 2015)

Schnäppchen ausm Bikemarkt


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (10. September 2015)

Heute war ich in Latsch mal etwas abseits der bekannten Flowtrails unterwegs. 
Von St. Martin über den Höhenweg über den 14a zum Schloss Annaberg. 



 
Der Trail 14a ist tatsächlich nur waschlappenbreit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (12. September 2015)

Zum Abschluss des Urlaubs bin ich die Flowtrails in Latsch gefahren: Tschili, Sunny Benny und Propain. Unglaublich tolle Trails, kaum zu glauben wie gut. 
Darüberhinaus: Das Bionicon Alva ist sooo gut. Ich liebe mein Alva

















Ich komme wieder .


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. September 2015)




----------



## sheepsteeth (14. September 2015)

2 of my 3 favourite German exports!  (the third is my 8 series BMW)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. September 2015)

sheepsteeth schrieb:


> 2 of my 3 favourite German exports!  (the third is my 8 series BMW)


Du you ride your EVO with that nice Rotti as companion?


----------



## sheepsteeth (14. September 2015)

Unfortunately, she can't be trusted not to try and jump in to my lap! although she is very capable of keeping up!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. September 2015)

sheepsteeth schrieb:


> Unfortunately, she can't be trusted not to try and jump in to my lap! although she is very capable of keeping up!


Here you can see my dog when we were practising the down, one of the steps allowing free running.






I forgot that I was holding the cam with my right hand and performed a full brake of the front wheel with the left one. 

Diesem Hund verdanke ich mein erstes richtiges Mountain Bike und das erste Fahrtechnik Training. Mein Bionicon Alva 160 war dann eine logische Folge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. September 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Here you can see my dog when we were practising the down, one of the steps allowing free running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wäre Brüllen eines Signals nicht einfacher als ständig eine Pfeife im Mund haben zu müssen?
Bei meinem Aussie reicht zum Glück ein "Down"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. September 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> wäre Brüllen eines Signals nicht einfacher als ständig eine Pfeife im Mund haben zu müssen?
> Bei meinem Aussie reicht zum Glück ein "Down"


Schon aber bis zu welcher Entfernung? Außerdem brülle ich ungern. Ist eine Übungssituation.


----------



## bolg (14. September 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Here you can see my dog when we were practising the down, one of the steps allowing free running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genial - das ist so gut! Ich kann das so nachvollziehen, das mit dem vergessen. Hatte an meinem Liegerad frisch Clickies montiert, fahr nach zig Kilometer über Land auf eine Kreuzung zu und als ich zum stehen komme überlege ich noch, was ich wichtiges vergessen habe. Nun ich bin nicht hoch gefallen.


----------



## bolg (22. September 2015)

Am vergangenen Freitag war hier wettermäßig alles dabei - bis auf den Schnee. Auf dem ersten Foto das obligatorische Reed, auf dem Rest nur schöne Natur


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. September 2015)

Ich denke, ich nehme mal mein Bike und fahre ein paar Kehren, die sich bisher erfolgreich gegen mich gesträubt haben. Sonst trocknet der Faden trotz der sehr schönen Fotos ja noch ein.
Nach der siebenten Kehre war der Akku leer. Daran kann man sehen, wie lange ich an jeder gewerkelt habe. Von dem, was noch kommt, trotzt nur eine, allerdings heftig. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## damage0099 (27. September 2015)

Sauber Paul! 
Immer wieder eine Freude, was bewegtes zu sehen 

Ja....der Typ zum Schluß.....kenne ich zu genüge..... leider!
Deshalb sehen viele Kehren mittlerweile so aus, wie sie aussehen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. September 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ja....der Typ zum Schluß.....kenne ich zu genüge..... leider!
> Deshalb sehen viele Kehren mittlerweile so aus, wie sie aussehen


Nein, nein, nein - der typ am Ende ist ausgesprochen sicher und sauber gefahren. Das war ja das Schlimme!
Aber ich habe mir seinen Fahrstil genau angeschaut und schon davon profitiert.


----------



## hulster (28. September 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein - der typ am Ende ist ausgesprochen sicher und sauber gefahren. Das war ja das Schlimme!
> Aber ich habe mir seinen Fahrstil genau angeschaut und schon davon profitiert.



Dir geht es doch ums üben - heißt ja nich zwangsweise, dass man jede Kehre auch versetzen muss und nicht fahren kann.
Sieht auf jeden Fall jetzt bei dir schon recht locker, deutlich höher und sehr kontroliert und gewollt aus.

.... wenn ich auch nur ansatzweise so weit wäre....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. September 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Dir geht es doch ums üben - heißt ja nich zwangsweise, dass man jede Kehre auch versetzen muss und nicht fahren kann.
> Sieht auf jeden Fall jetzt bei dir schon recht locker, deutlich höher und sehr kontroliert und gewollt aus.


Danke für die Blumen. Bisher dachte ich, dass man dort mindestens drei Kehren versetzen muss. Natürlich habe ich mich gleich dran gemacht, es auch einmal direkt zu versuchen. Zwei habe ich geschafft. War auch ein guter Tag. Wenn ich "Gefühl" trainieren will, suche ich mir eine breite Kehre, in der ich mich austoben kann, egal wie ich herumkomme. Das hat mir am meisten geholfen - und das Gefühl "EVO" natürlich.


----------



## VAN HALEN (30. September 2015)

*Doping für die Gabel. Und nur für die Gabel !*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein - der typ am Ende ist ausgesprochen sicher und sauber gefahren. Das war ja das Schlimme!
> Aber ich habe mir seinen Fahrstil genau angeschaut und schon davon profitiert.


Kannst mir sagen, was du willst....wenn jemand enge Kehren fährt und nicht versetzt, nimmt er die innere Spitze mit und rasiert sie ab.
Anfangs fällt es nicht auf, dann sieht man es deutlicher, und irgendwann ist es keine 'Spitz-'Kehre mehr sondern eine Kurve.
Bei mir in der Nähe leider immer mehr der Fall. Zum kotzen!!!
Viele Kurven sind auch fahrbar, keine Frage.
Aber richtig spitze Kehren werden so zerstört.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Kannst mir sagen, was du willst....wenn jemand enge Kehren fährt und nicht versetzt, nimmt er die innere Spitze mit und rasiert sie ab.


OK, jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Solche Kehren gibt es hier genug.


> Anfangs fällt es nicht auf, dann sieht man es deutlicher, und irgendwann ist es keine 'Spitz-'Kehre mehr sondern eine Kurve..


Und auf der wird dann mit dem Hinterrad geschruppt. 





> Aber richtig spitze Kehren werden so zerstört.


Stimmt. Konkret bei diesem Beispiel sind die Kehren aber durch Stämme gesichert. Das erkennst du am besten bei 1:21. Ohne die wird das ganze Nullkommanichts zu einem Rutschhang.


----------



## Resibiker (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich war immer der Meinung Versetzen in Spitzkehren macht mann weil mann die Kehre nicht mehr fahren kann und nicht um Die Kehre für Die Nachwelt zu erhalten


----------



## aufgehts (1. Oktober 2015)

der übergang ist ,,fliesend,,
ich kenne inzwischen immer mehr trails mit spitzkehren,
die durch abkürzen/schreddern leider ,,vereinfacht,, werden.
mangels fahrtechnik wird einfach eine neue linie ,,gefräst,,


----------



## gerald555 (1. Oktober 2015)

Die ersten Runden auf den Hometrails hat das Alva schon hinter sich. 
Heute noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde (knapp 32 Km) gedreht. Wenn`s nicht schon recht duster geworden wäre, hätte ich die Runde gerne noch etwas ausgedehnt. Das Alva ist wirklich ein hammermäßiges Teil. Macht unheimlich Spaß.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> OK, jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst. Solche Kehren gibt es hier genug.
> Und auf der wird dann mit dem Hinterrad geschruppt. Stimmt. Konkret bei diesem Beispiel sind die Kehren aber durch Stämme gesichert. Das erkennst du am besten bei 1:21. Ohne die wird das ganze Nullkommanichts zu einem Rutschhang.



Genau so sieht's aus 



aufgehts schrieb:


> der übergang ist ,,fliesend,,
> ich kenne inzwischen immer mehr trails mit spitzkehren,
> die durch abkürzen/schreddern leider ,,vereinfacht,, werden.
> mangels fahrtechnik wird einfach eine neue linie ,,gefräst,,



Das ist das Problem...


Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich war immer der Meinung Versetzen in Spitzkehren macht mann weil mann die Kehre nicht mehr fahren kann und nicht um Die Kehre für Die Nachwelt zu erhalten



DIE Regel Nr. 1. auf Trails ist für mich: KEINE Spuren hinterlassen, es sollte möglichst nicht zu sehen sein, daß hier ein Biker unterwegs war...lieber ein mal mehr das HR um die Kurve heben, als evt. die Spitze abzu'sägen'! DAS geht nämlich garnicht!
'Meine' Hometrails waren mal so megageil, und mittlerweile Rollatorgeeignet. Super. Schön. JETZT kann man dort runterfahren, ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen, geschweige denn auch nur ein bischen Fahrtechnik zu besitzen.
So muß es sein. Bald wird dort bestimmt noch asphaltiert und mit ner Kehrmaschine gefahren, damit auch keiner über ein Ästchen stolpert....Die Typen sind dort jedenfalls viel unterwegs, bremsen 10m mit blockiertem HR, klasse, was soll die Nachwelt mit geilen Trails.....hast recht!


----------



## slash-sash (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich weis gar nicht, was du hast! Geshapte Trails, glatt, wie ein Kinderpopo sind doch gerade In. Schau dir doch mal die ganzen neuen Flowtrails an. Alles ohne Wurzeln, Steine etc.! Keine Ahnung, warum man da nen MTB für braucht. Schon gar nicht nen Enduro mit 160mm. Gut, ich spring auch nicht so weit und so hoch. Vielleicht liegt's daran. 
Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich finde das ja echt super mit dem Hinterrad versetzen und es sieht auch richtig geil aus, wenn man in "voller Fahrt" auf dem Vorderrad mit Hintern hoch um die Kurve fahren kann. Aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass das gerade "In" ist es jeder können muss. Und zwar bei jeder Art von Kurve. Kein Video, in dem nicht mind. ein HR-Versetzer. 
Bitte jetzt nicht neun nehmen. Es gibt genügend Kurven, in denen die Art Fahrtechnik sinnvoll und von Nöten ist. Aber es gibt halt auch Kurven, die man ohne das Versetzen bewältigen kann. Siehe den MTBler im Video. Ob sie schneller zu nehmen sind, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber es hat auch was von Fahrtechnik und Bikebeherrschung. 
Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur so, weil ich Oldie-Paul bewundere. Wie man in dem Alter (nicht negativ gemeint) noch so ehrgeizig sein kann und vor allem so hartnäckig etwas lernen zu wollen. Chapeau und Hut ab dafür. 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja, geshapte Trails sind wohl 'in'.
Holy Hanson fahre ich auch gerne mal, ebenso flüssige Trails mit n paar kleinen, feinen Sprüngen.
Ich rede von 'Natur'wanderwegen, die einfach zur Sau gemacht wurden.
Das(!) ärgert mich (bei mir in der Gegend ist nicht viel, und das bischen wird momentan noch runterge'bremst', abgekürzt und dabei mit blockiertem HR die Spitze abgesägt.
Und gerade deswegen werde ich oft von Wanderern angesprochen und stimme ihnen auch zu.
Aus ihrer Sicht kann ich verstehen, keine Biker auf den Trails haben zu wollen.
An einer Kurve haben sie das seitliche Stellbrett entfernt, damit sie um die Kurve 'bremsen' konnten.
So sind es keine Stufen mehr, sondern es ist ein schräger Hang geworden, der schwer zu bewandern ist....
Aber lassen wir das......Themawechsel bitte.
Gehe nun wieder mit dem Klappspaten im Rucksack los....

Das ist ne Galerie, also Bilder posten, oder sehr gerne Videos


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ja, geshapte Trails sind wohl 'in'.
> ...
> Aber lassen wir das......Themawechsel bitte.
> Gehe nun wieder mit dem Klappspaten im Rucksack los....
> ...


Über Wege, Trails und angelegte Versionen kann man hier weiter diskutieren. Ist durchaus interessant. Mein Video von Gestern zeigt leider nur das Thema "misslungen" mit zahllose Variationen an dieser Kehre. Aber sie ist fällig. Nach Punkten hab ich sie schon im Griff. 



slash-sash schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur so, weil ich Oldie-Paul bewundere. Wie man in dem Alter (nicht negativ gemeint) noch so ehrgeizig sein kann und vor allem so hartnäckig etwas lernen zu wollen. Chapeau und Hut ab dafür.


Danke für die Blumen. Es ist immer schön, neue zu bekommen, wenn die alten zu welken beginnen. Neben dem Spaß am Fahren beobachte ich das Lernen genau. Ich habe mich jahrelang sehr damit auseinandergesetzt. Und wenn man dann einen Trail sauber ohne zu stocken runter kommt, geht der Schluck Dopamin runter wie Öl. Das macht süchtig im direkten Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. Oktober 2015)

Mensch, hier ist soooo wenig los. Kaum Bilder. Deshalb noch mal eine Nachlese aus dem Vinschgau.


----------



## slash-sash (4. Oktober 2015)

Leider keine Actionbilder, da ich lieber fahren wollte gestern und das schöne Wetter ausnutzen wollte...


 

 

14,1kg


Sascha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## aufgehts (5. Oktober 2015)

mal wieder übers woen in den vogesen.






















kleine stärkung zwischendurch....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2015)

Perth schrieb:


>


Mmmhh, sehr schönes Bild. Erkenne ich da in deinem schicken Outfit eine Art Tarnkleidung?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. Oktober 2015)




----------



## slash-sash (7. Oktober 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Bike. Ich habe gestern mal ein wenig rum gebastelt und versucht mein bike zu "individualisieren" (neudeutsch glaube ich "pimpen" oder so ähnlich )



Erst mal nichts Außergewöhnliches.
Aber...

 


Zugegeben, das Bionicon-Logo passt von den Proportionen jetzt nicht so ganz. Aber vielleicht komme ich dann ja um eine Klage drum herum 
Das Bionicon-Logo hat die gleiche Farbe bekommen, wie meine Griffe. 
Als Nächstes wartet noch das Projekt der Kettenführung für mein ovales Kettenblatt. 


Sascha


----------



## gerald555 (11. Oktober 2015)

Der Herbst is einfach a scheene Jahreszeit zum Biken 








Spaßfaktor sehr hoch


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2015)

Das Ironwood auf "Slickrocks"  in Südfrankreich 
Kurz vorm Gewitter:






Das "Zeug" hat ausreichend Grip, wenn es regnet anfangs sogar noch mehr,
mit zunehmender Durchfeuchtung aber wird es extrem rutschig...






Anfangs noch auf den etwas breiteren Rücken geübt:






Das voluminöse Outfit kam vom Endurowandern vorher,
hatte nur schnell die Endurostiefel gegen die 5/10 getauscht und den Rest angelassen,
da der Regen bereits einsetzte...






Denn eigentlich - *ACHTUNG OT*  - waren wir motorisiert unterwegs:


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2015)

Da Oldie grad schwächelt....hier mal wieder was bewegtes....


----------



## gerald555 (12. Oktober 2015)

Trepple is guad 
san ja gscheide Staffe


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2015)

was danach kommt ist noch ne Ecke anspruchsvoller...hab aber kein aktuelles Video von.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Oktober 2015)

Das in dem Video sieht ja aus, als ob du Rodeo reitest.

Den Bock gut bei den Hörnern gehalten 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Oktober 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das in dem Video sieht ja aus, als ob du Rodeo reitest.


Dazu hatte er zu wenig Rebound am Hinterbau.


----------



## trekxler (13. Oktober 2015)

Den Teilnehmern des Bionicon-Treffens müßte der Trail bekannt vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (13. Oktober 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Den Teilnehmern des Bionicon-Treffens müßte der Trail bekannt vorkommen


Schöner Film - hast du eine neue Kamera?
Mein Mitschnitt vom Treffen will sich einfach nicht hier uploaden lassen bzw lässt sich nicht abspielen.  Das nervt etwas, aber ich häng mich mal bei schlechtem Wetter noch mal dran.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da Oldie grad schwächelt....


Schwächeln?
Ich habe gekämpft. Das eingedampfte Ergebnis sieht man hier.
Deine Treppe hätte ich allerdings gar nicht erst versucht. 






edit: videolink neu, fehlende szene hinzugefügt


----------



## luCYnger (14. Oktober 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Den Teilnehmern des Bionicon-Treffens müßte der Trail bekannt vorkommen
> [/MEDIA]


schade, kann den clip leider nicht öffnen/sehen 


gestern wurde in den Cevennen um Thines ein rumstreunendes EVO gesichtet...


----------



## 4mate (14. Oktober 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> schade, kann den clip leider nicht öffnen/sehen


h ttps://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=HVAcOSWwl78

2 x Space entfernen, vielleicht klappts mit dem direkten Link dann


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2015)

trekxler schrieb:


> Den Teilnehmern des Bionicon-Treffens müßte der Trail bekannt vorkommen



Jaha, saugeil!! Man habt ihr's gut!


----------



## luCYnger (15. Oktober 2015)

EVO und Halter am rumtollen an der Ardèche


----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. Oktober 2015)




----------



## luCYnger (16. Oktober 2015)

.... nach der ersten von 2 Reifenpannen 
   heute in Ainsa, ZonaZero


----------



## bolg (17. Oktober 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> .... nach der ersten von 2 Reifenpannen
> heute in Ainsa, ZonaZero
> Anhang anzeigen 428911


 
Irgendwie schieb ich bei den Fotos gerade die Krise. Nicht dass ich dir das Wetter nicht gönne, aber hier ist nichts mit goldener Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (18. Oktober 2015)

Heute auf meiner Tour mal wieder falsch abgebogen, um neue Wege zu erkunden. Waren natürlich alles Sackgassen, aber eine hat sich alleine schon wegen dem Ding auf dem Foto gelohnt. So mitten in der Pampa ist das ein Brüller.


----------



## gerald555 (19. Oktober 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was von einem Laubfrosch.


----------



## luCYnger (19. Oktober 2015)

ok, dann hier nochmal n Standbild von unterwegs


----------



## slimane- (20. Oktober 2015)

Feierabendrunde.   Dabei festgestellt dass es im Herbst früher dunkel wird .   War trotzdem geil .


----------



## ERZfox (22. Oktober 2015)

Im Erzgebirge lässt es sich auch gut fahren


----------



## slowbeat (22. Oktober 2015)

@ERZfox : was hat der Dämpfer denn für eine interessante blaue Kappe auf dem Ausgleichbehälter?
Beim Vector RC ist das doch schwatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (22. Oktober 2015)

Adios Zona Zero ....  


 
datt EVO will da schnellstmöglichst wieder hin


----------



## ERZfox (22. Oktober 2015)

@slowbeat Das ist ein (halb)kastriertes Bionicon  Das ist ein Fox DHX


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2015)

ERZfox schrieb:


> @slowbeat Das ist ein (halb)kastriertes Bionicon  Das ist ein Fox DHX


Ach ja. 
Schaukelt das Rad bergauf nicht ordentlich?


----------



## ERZfox (23. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich nicht und ich fahr damit auch größere Touren (z.B. Stoneman)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Oktober 2015)

Nichts Schwieriges. Einfach nur "Biken macht" glücklich im Herbst.
Ich habe dabei an alle gedacht, die sich bei aufkommendem Sonnenschein
nicht einfach aufs Bike setzen können. Der nächste Trailtag kommt bestimmt!


----------



## slimane- (23. Oktober 2015)

Ahhh einer meiner Lieblingstrail's  Sehr schön gefahren @Oldie-Paul und den Fels knackst du auch noch! Falls ich dir einen Tipp hierfür geben darf: Sehr langsam in einem kleinen Gang anfahren und die Ellenbogen zur seitlichen Abstützung verwenden  (wie breit ist dein Lenker?)

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:





Wie man sieht eine zähneknirschende Angelegenheit . 5€ meinerseits in die "Fremdfabrikat-Bilder-Kasse"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Oktober 2015)

slimane- schrieb:


> Falls ich dir einen Tipp hierfür geben darf: Sehr langsam in einem kleinen Gang anfahren und die Ellenbogen zur seitlichen Abstützung verwenden  (wie breit ist dein Lenker?)


Der Lenker ist 780 mm breit. Ich hatte erst einmal testen wollen, wie es passt. Beim nächsten Mal geht es durch.


----------



## thegenius (24. Oktober 2015)

Hatte Langeweile und ein Urban Cargo, jetz hab ich einen mörder Spaß und ein "Urban Anarcho" Frankenstein Bike  Is hauptsächlich für den Arbeitsweg gedacht, oder als Zubringer für Skitouren im Frühjahr, da is mir das Reed zu schade... Vielen lieben Dank an diverse Forumsmitglieder!!!!


----------



## Promontorium (24. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem mir ja im Sommer mein ALVA und mein Hardtail geklaut wurden, bin ich seitdem erstmal wieder zu Fuß in den Bergen unterwegs.
Jedoch kein Grund, nicht zufriedene EVO-Besitzer kennenzulernen. Und so machte ich heute die Bekanntschaft von @brainiac5, der mit einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter in den Chiemgauer Alpen unterwegs war! 







Durfte mal kurz proberollen. Minifazit: tolles Bike, zweifellos. Aufgefallen ist mir sofort der vergleichsweise extrem flache Lenkwinkel, der ja in etwa der gleiche wie der des ALVAs ist. Aber bei dem kam der mir nie so flach vor, gefühlte 1-2° steiler?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Oktober 2015)

Schon gesehen? 
passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MixL (26. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserer Transalp im Juli mit meinem Reed im Einsatz:




Fimberpass: Trails "legendär" 




Trails am Passo da Costainas:









Und last but not least: Pass da Sett mit der  "Kopfsteinpflasterabfahrt"




War echt eine HAMMA Woche! An dieser Stelle nochmal großes Lob an BIONICON, das Reed (fahre es jetzt 2
Jahre) hat sich mal wieder bewährt! Komm damit echt (fast) überall hoch, vorallem da wo die 29"-Fahrer schieben , und bergab ist es sowieso eine Waffe.


----------



## gerald555 (29. Oktober 2015)

Das sich mal wieder was tut! 
Ein Foto meiner heutigen Feierabendrunde.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. November 2015)

Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Edison Evo 180mm: Das Bike ist spitze. Eine unglaubliche Mischung aus agil und gleichzeitig extrem satter Straßenlage, bzw. Traillage. Genau mein Ding .


----------



## TheSpecialOne (1. November 2015)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Edison Evo: Das Bike ist spitze. Eine unglaubliche Mischung aus agil und gleichzeitig extrem satter Straßenlage, bzw. Traillage. Genau mein Ding .
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 433049


Gefällt mir. So eine 180er Doppelbrücke hat schon was. Sattel und Griffe von der Farbe her Geschmackssache. Lenker ist chillig. Schaut choppermäßig aus. Gute Fahrt mit dem Teil. Wie kommst Du mit der 1fach Übersetzung klar??


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. November 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Gefällt mir. So eine 180er Doppelbrücke hat schon was. ... Gute Fahrt mit dem Teil. Wie kommst Du mit der 1fach Übersetzung klar??


Man braucht schon ein bisschen Drehmoment, aber bisher auch für Touren >1500Hm in den Alpen gut geeignet. Generell passt sich die Muskulatur an. Fürs Endurofahren geht es natürlich auch .


----------



## gerald555 (2. November 2015)

Heute noch meinen freien Montag ausgenutzt! 




Einer meiner schönsten Hometrails. An der Alz entlang richtung Tacherting.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. November 2015)




----------



## Falco (3. November 2015)




----------



## aufgehts (3. November 2015)

bei bestem wetter in den vogesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (3. November 2015)

noch 2 gefunden...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. November 2015)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. November 2015)

Schaut mal, was man mir Schönes in meinen Hometrail eingebaut hat!


----------



## mzonq (7. November 2015)

War überrascht,  dass es das hier auf dem Land bei uns gibt - konnte einfach nicht widerstehen. Zudem wird heute der Grill angeschmissen.


----------



## mzonq (9. November 2015)

Leider nur Handy- und dazu auch keine Actionbilder. Frage: Wo befand sich das Evo noch vor 2-3 Wochen? 

Schön gebaute Trails solange die Grundgeschwindigkeit stimmt

 
Ungenutzte Aufstiegshilfe im Hintergrund...und bevor die Stylepolizei wieder zuschlägt....ja die Tasche sieht kacke aus, ist aber ungemein nützlich wenn man keine Lenkerhalterung will u trotzdem ab und zu aufs GPS (Handy) schauen möchte.


Steinbrüche noch und nöcher...

 
Und immer lockt das Meer...Schottertrail zur Küste 


Familienausflug nach der Tour in die Kneipe


Pilze gab's auch



Italienische Oberleitungen .....




Alles in allem richtig scheee!!!
Elba lohnt sich. Auch noch im Oktober.


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2015)

die aktuelle Ausbaustufe mit Cane Creek DBCS funktioniert sagenhaft,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (16. November 2015)

Kleine Herbstrunde mit meiner Freundin bei 17° und Sonnenschein 




inkl. Kultur


----------



## Votec Tox (16. November 2015)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Kleine Herbstrunde mit meiner Freundin bei 17° und Sonnenschein
> ...


Deine Freundin schaut aber ein wenig hinterlistig drein...  Ob das an dem großen Schwert liegt? Was hat sie damit wohl vor?  
Spaß beiseite, wir genießen es hier auch noch bei 17 Grad, Sonnenschein und staubtrockenen Trails. Habe Heute Nachmittag meinen steilen Lieblingstrail komplett gerecht, also vom Laub befreit, war echt schwierig, ein paar Mal bin ich samt Laub in die Tiefe gerauscht  
und natürlich sind wir ihn auch noch gefahren, nun bin ich völlig platt...


----------



## gerald555 (16. November 2015)

Habe Heute Nachmittag meinen steilen Lieblingstrail komplett gerecht, also vom Laub befreit, war echt schwierig, ein paar Mal bin ich samt Laub in die Tiefe gerauscht 
und natürlich sind wir ihn auch noch gefahren, nun bin ich völlig platt...[/QUOTE]

Brav!!! Warsd ja heut richtig fleißig.


----------



## bolg (16. November 2015)

Du hast den Wald gefegt?!?


----------



## stefan1067 (16. November 2015)

Wird ja auch mal Zeit das jemand für Ordnung und Sauberkeit im Wald sorgt.Bei uns im Wald liegt auch so viel Laub, du darfst es gerne beseitigen.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. November 2015)

Menno, komme doch aus dem Ländle, da gibts doch die Kehrwoche! 
Bei uns rechen sie auch die Downhillstrecke


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. November 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Menno, komme doch aus dem Ländle, da gibts doch die Kehrwoche!
> Bei uns rechen sie auch die Downhillstrecke


Wenn du nur sorgfältig genug rechst, wird schließlich jeder Trail 2m breit sauber sein.


----------



## slash-sash (16. November 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Menno, komme doch aus dem Ländle, da gibts doch die Kehrwoche!
> Bei uns rechen sie auch die Downhillstrecke



Na, dann kommst du aber nicht aus dem Ländle. Denn da gibt's die ohrenbetäubenden Laubbläser. 


Sascha


----------



## Falco (16. November 2015)

Ich versuche die Konversation mal mit ein paar Bildern zu bereichern


----------



## slimane- (21. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (21. November 2015)

Ich darf jetzt ja auch, hurra!


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2015)

....leider mal wieder allein unterwegs gewesen.....es ist einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## bolg (22. November 2015)

Winter ist da! Schön matschig wars und an den Spitzkehren hab ich auch keine Ecken abrasiert


----------



## fabi.e (22. November 2015)

Falco schrieb:


> Ich versuche die Konversation mal mit ein paar Bildern zu bereichern


Hi Falco,

kannst du verraten, mit was für nem equipment die Fotos gemacht wurden? Sieht Klasse aus!

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Falco (22. November 2015)

Danke dir.
Zwei 25€ Blitze sind der Trick, geht mit jeder Kamera die ein Blitzschuh hat.

Dazu noch für 20€ ein Funkset für die Blitzauslösung und ein paar alte Stative und schon gehts los.

Ob man dann für Kamera und Objektiv 100€ oder 10 000€ ausgibt, ist egal. Das beeinflusst nur die maximal mögliche größe der hochauflösenden Posterabzügen.

Die Positionierung und Einstellung der Blitze braucht allerdings 10-20 Minuten, daher sind das meine ersten und einzigen Blitzbilder vom Biken. Für Tagestouren frisst die Angelegenheit zu viel Zeit.


----------



## slowbeat (22. November 2015)

@Falco : hast Du mit dem Dämpfer auch mehr Federweg, oder hast Du den nur gewählt, um mehr an bunten Knöppen drehen zu können.
Ich überlege, meinen (nach Überarbeitung durch Lemonshox extrem geilen) Xfusion RC Coil auf HLR aufzurüsten.


----------



## Falco (22. November 2015)

Das könnte vermutlich den Rahmen der Galerie sprengen. Am besten lädst du den @ERZfox zu einer Fahrwerksdiskussion ein.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2015)

@damage: Warst nicht allein unterwegs 
Unsere Mädelsgruppe war am WE auch unterwegs und Evos überall:





@  Bernd (Forumsname:Trexler?): Erkennst Du Dein Evo wieder?
Erste Ausfahrt war am Samstag 

Man sieht, daß es ihr gefällt:






Und wenn man keinen Wheelie kann, dann eben so


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. November 2015)

Ein kleines Video vom gestrigen Tag. Hier fahre ich immer wieder gern, um meine Fortschritte zu beurteilen. Und ich nehme auch immer mal wieder das ALVA, auf dem ich mich nach wie vor sehr wohl fühle. (Bild von Bike und Umgebung nachgereicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (28. November 2015)

Da es hier etwas ruhig geworden ist, mal wieder Bilder von Heute - 
auf unserem Hausberg mit Blick auf den Bodensee:





Oben am "Gipfel"   schon etwas Schnee (Und das schönste Bionicon dazu ):






Und dann die Abfahrt:


----------



## bolg (29. November 2015)

Die Doppelbrücke


----------



## tane (30. November 2015)




----------



## Prwolf35 (5. Dezember 2015)

Wen es interessiert!
Passt in das Evo doch tatsächlich ein 27,5 + Reifen. Hier ein 27,5 x 2.8 Nobby Nic. Sauber


----------



## mzonq (5. Dezember 2015)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert!
> Passt in das Evo doch tatsächlich ein 27,5 + Reifen. Hier ein 27,5 x 2.8 Nobby Nic. Sauber
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 442237


Cool....und du hast sogar nen Montageständer mit auf den Berg hinauf geschleppt.




....sieht auf jeden Fall so aus....


----------



## bolg (6. Dezember 2015)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert!
> Passt in das Evo doch tatsächlich ein 27,5 + Reifen. Hier ein 27,5 x 2.8 Nobby Nic. Sauber
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 442237


Aber auf 26" Felgen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (6. Dezember 2015)

Auf 26" wird ein 27,5" Reifen nicht halten. Montage wäre vermutlich easy 



Das geile Wetter heute genutzt:






Erste Atempause:










Letzte Anhöhe:


----------



## bolg (6. Dezember 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Auf 26" wird ein 27,5" Reifen nicht halten. Montage wäre vermutlich easy


 
 Ups - Denkfehler! War so auf das Außenmaß fixiert, da war mir der Innendurchmesser sich...egal! Ich ziehe die Frage zurück.


----------



## gerald555 (6. Dezember 2015)

Wieder mal an der Alz entlang 




Die Biber waren recht fleissig


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. Dezember 2015)

Weitere Ausbaustufe des Evo:
Schwarzer Sattel und Griffe, Tune Sattelspanner, neue breite Felge vorne mit Conti Baron, hinten ein neuer Conti Trailking. Die Optik ist viel harmonischer als vorher.
13,35kg.
Bei den Bikekollegen kommt das Evodesign generell sehr gut an.


----------



## gerald555 (14. Dezember 2015)

Wieder mal ein Stilleben


----------



## gerald555 (15. Dezember 2015)

Heid no den scheena Dog ausgnutzt 




ganz schee gach




Von de Biber hom ma anscheinend a ganze Menge


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. Dezember 2015)

*3. Advent- Trails Vinschgau*













Grüße aus AA - Micha


----------



## Gpunkt (18. Dezember 2015)

Gruß Günter


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Dezember 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> Grüße aus AA - Micha


Ist der (wieder) offen?


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (18. Dezember 2015)

ja, war offen. Baustelle nun erst nach dem Abzweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Dezember 2015)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> ja, war offen. Baustelle nun erst nach dem Abzweig.


Ok. Danke. Mir war im Hinterkopf, das der gesperrt ist. Aber gut zu lesen.


----------



## gerald555 (19. Dezember 2015)

_heid gibt`s sogar a moi a gloans Actionbuidl




_


----------



## luCYnger (19. Dezember 2015)

provokatives Standbild ausm Raritätenkabinett
seht selbst :


----------



## bolg (20. Dezember 2015)

Von der heutigen Tour mit meinem Sohn!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Dezember 2015)

Kein Bild von einem Bionicon. 
Von Bionicon war nur der Sattel. Der braucht kein Bild.
Aber was hat mich hier unterwegs von selbigem gerissen?


----------



## aufgehts (20. Dezember 2015)

sieht nach transformiertem Weihnachtsbaumlametta aus


----------



## luCYnger (20. Dezember 2015)

Bist du irgendjemand ins Netz gegangen ?


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Dezember 2015)

Der bauschende Rock einer Waldfee 
(Oder schnöde Weihnachtsbaumverpackung?)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Dezember 2015)

Irgenwie habt ihr alle Recht!
Ich bin zwar schon länger auf dieser Welt, aber so etwas hatte ich bisher noch nie gesehen. Im Vorbeifahren sah es aus, als ob einige Büsche oder herumliegende Äste an einigen Stellen Wattebäusche angeheftet hätten. Aber was soll der Quatsch irgendwo in einem feuchten, kalten Tal?
Wenn man die Dinger anfasst, stellt man verblüfft fest, dass sich die ganze Pracht in Wasser verwandelt!
Es sind tatsächlich Eisfäden. Es gibt auch Röhrchen, Blättchen, Igel und andere Kunstwerke. An der restlichen Pflanzenwelt ist nirgendwo ein Fizzelchen Eis zu entdecken. - gestrichen -
Und was lernen wir daraus? Wenn man nicht mehr so schnell über die Trails fegen kann, nimmt der schweifende Blick auch einmal etwas anderes wahr als Trail und Bike.

p.s. Hier gibt es ein paar wesentlich bessere Fotos von Haareis oder Elfenhaar.  Auch eine brauchbare Erklärung für das Zustandekommen des Phänomens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. Dezember 2015)

So, jetzt ist mein neues Edison richtig eingefahren. Gestern sind wir den Woodpecker Trail, d.h. die Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke, runtergedonnert. Zwischendrin wars zwar extrem schlammig, aber die Natur- und Holz-Wallrides waren schon sehr gut. Eine echt gelungene Flowstrecke. Einziger Nachteil: Nur 125Hm tief. Dafür fährt man halt öfters 











Und ich habe immerhin 17cm meines Federwegs ausgenutzt .
Ein bisschen geht noch ....


----------



## aufgehts (21. Dezember 2015)

auf,m letzten bild sieht man den baron 2,2
wie kommst du denn bei solchen verhältnissen damit klar??
die Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke , ist das ein verein oder privat ??
die rampen sehen jedenfalls sehr solide aus.
net nur eh paar brettle zame dengle....


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ein Baron 2.3 und es gibt nur noch Restbestände, 2016 gibt es ihn in 2.4. Der Baron 2.3 hat gut gegrippt, im tiefen Schlamm bin ich aber trotzdem geschlittert.
Die Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke ist von der Stadt Stuttgart gesponsert, einen Verein gibt es glaube ich auch. 
Fahren darf jeder


----------



## gerald555 (22. Dezember 2015)

War wieder moi alloa unterwegs. Oiso nur a Standbild.


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Votec Tox (22. Dezember 2015)

Heute - am 22. Dezember - auf Trails und im Schnee gewesen:





Allerdings nicht mit dem Bionicon, drum habe ich die Bilder bei den "Ladies" eingestellt,
falls ihr Lust habt zu schauen, dann hier entlang:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-mit-ihren-bikes-im-einsatz.428939/page-195


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Dezember 2015)

Das ist Aufreizung zum Klassenhass!


----------



## gerald555 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hammermäßig! Am 23.12. bei fast sommerlichen Temperaturen.


----------



## physshred (23. Dezember 2015)

selbes spiel


----------



## gerald555 (24. Dezember 2015)

Für die weihnachtliche Stimmung habe ich ein Foto vom letzten Winter ausgegraben. Schaut schon etwas mehr nach Weihnachten aus. 





Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest  und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2016.


----------



## Gpunkt (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, gestern mit Damage ne schöne Tour in seinem Revier gedreht

















Gruß Günter

PS: Wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes gesundes Sturzfreies neues Jahr


----------



## skask (24. Dezember 2015)

Da ich bei meiner Weihnachtsrunde alleine unterwegs war gibt es halt nur ein Standbild. Aber immerhin nicht im Wohnzimmer, sondern davor:


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. Dezember 2015)

Traditionell sind wir heute am 24.12. wieder auf den Brocken gefahren. In diesem Sinne, frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## bolg (24. Dezember 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Da ich bei meiner Weihnachtsrunde alleine unterwegs war gibt es halt nur ein Standbild. Aber immerhin nicht im Wohnzimmer, sondern davor:


Du hast mein Mitgefühl - das mit den Standbildern kenne ich


----------



## skask (25. Dezember 2015)

Perth schrieb:


> Traditionell sind wir heute am 24.12. wieder auf den Brocken gefahren. In diesem Sinne, frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447040



Der Brocken liegt in Großbritannien? 

Und ganz schön viele Blitzer gibts da wohl auch


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Dezember 2015)

Könnte hinkommen:
*Das Brockenwetter*
*26. Dezember 2015, 09:00 Uhr*
Temperatur:
5,3 °C
Sichtweite:
10 Meter
Windgeschwindigkeit:
94 km/h





Und weiter:
Das Klima auf dem Brocken entspricht einer alpinen Lage in 1.600–2.200 m Höhe, beziehungsweise dem Klima Islands. Der Brocken weist als niederschlagsreichster Punkt im nördlichen Mitteleuropa Niederschläge im Jahresdurchschnitt von über 1600 Millimetern auf. Der Gipfel liegt oberhalb der Baumwuchsgrenze.

Merke: Auf dem Brocken schönes Wetter zu haben, ist der reine Zufall. Und auf dem Bild sehen wir nur das Brockengespenst, das gerade Feierabend (oder Morgen) macht.


----------



## tane (26. Dezember 2015)

heute  in ca. 1700m


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Tour vor ein paar Tagen. Und jetzt werden die Tage auch wieder länger .


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2015)

Rutscht alle gut ins neue Jahr!

Hier mal wieder was bewegtes von heute:


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Dezember 2015)

Oh man damage,

da hast du mal wieder heftiges Zeug ausgepackt.







Ride on
Chris


----------



## bolg (31. Dezember 2015)

Nicht so heftig wie @damage0099 .... eher beschaulich und ruhig


----------



## bikerchris87 (1. Januar 2016)

Gutes Neues wünsch ich euch allen.

Gestern noch ne kleine Runde gedreht. Gestarte bei Nebel und Frost.



Es fing aber dann zu regnen an. Ich war so schnell unterwegs das er einfach am Rad gefror


----------



## aufgehts (1. Januar 2016)

*damage0099*

gut geritten auf deiner ,, gummikuh ,, 
bei stolper-gelände hab ich,s gern etwas straffer....


----------



## damage0099 (2. Januar 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> gut geritten auf deiner ,, gummikuh ,,
> bei stolper-gelände hab ich,s gern etwas straffer....


Danke 
 'Gummikuh'....aha, ein Insider!
Nun weiß ich, aus welcher Ecke du kommst 
Recht hast du natürlich, was das Stolpergelände anbelangt.
Hier wären 30mm weniger Federweg schon von Vorteil....aber man kann nun mal nicht alles haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (2. Januar 2016)

Traditionell beginnen wir die Bike Saison da, wo sich unsere Räder wohlfühlen...in Finale Ligure.
Heute noch Anfangs Regen, ab morgen aber so, wies sein muß


----------



## skask (3. Januar 2016)

Reed beim Independence day


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2016)

Da häufen sich ja die Bilder mit Endzeitstimmung!
Damit könnt ihr mir keine Angst machen.
Ich feile weiter an meinen Kunststücken.


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Januar 2016)

Nix Endzeit sondern Ende des Jahres 2015,
am 28. Dezember in Klosters auf knapp 2000m Höhe bei 12 Grad (plus!) und Sonnenschein:






Habe dieses Mal extra einen Kumpel mit seinem Bionicon Supershutle mitgenommen:






Damit ich hier auch Bilder posten darf :






Der Trail war trockener als im Sommer:






Das Supershuttle ist nach wie vor ein tolles Bike:






Nach soviel Bionicon schnell noch ein Bild von mir auf meinem kleinen Hardtail:






Meine Bionicons mußten zu Hause bleiben,
da ich im Winter auf dem Hardtail die Maxxis WetScream (für Schneeabfahrten!) aufgezogen habe:






Und Spaß macht es damit auch mal, aber daheim habe ich mich gleich wieder aufs Evo und IW geschwungen 




Nun ist es Schluß mit den staubtrockenen Trails in Klosters/Davos, nun ist endlich der Schnee gekommen!


----------



## damage0099 (5. Januar 2016)

Actionbilder 
Schnee muß net sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (5. Januar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> nun ist endlich der Schnee gekommen!


----------



## gerald555 (6. Januar 2016)

Heute einen wunderschönen Tag mit meiner besseren Hälfte ausgenutzt!


----------



## skask (6. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie fand ich das Wetter bei mir fast besser. Immerhin +8Grad. (Hab keine so richtigen Bike-Winterklamotten) Sogar einen neuen Trail entdeckt, war aber wahrscheinlich genauso rutschig wie das Eis:


----------



## damage0099 (7. Januar 2016)

Gestern das geile Wetter genutzt und mit meinem imaginären Freund eine Runde auf'm guten, alten SuperShuttle gedreht 

Nach wie vor ein richtig geiles Bike!

Die G1 schluckte alles, der 2 Jahre alte Baron ebenfalls.....Reifen und Fahrwerk werden einfach überbewertet


----------



## skask (7. Januar 2016)

no risc, no fun


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Januar 2016)

@damage0099: Klasse und bei dem Wetter! 
Die Zeitlupe der nach Grip suchenden Reifen 

Wir waren Gestern auch unterwegs, ich nahm das Ironwood, ähnliches Wetter,
leider nur ein Händiphoto am Pausenplatz gemacht, keine Äktschnbilder:





Erst waren die Klamotten schwarz, dann erdfarben...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Januar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


Kurz dachte ich, das wäre Bad Urach. Aber dann war da eine Treppe zuviel und ein Bahnhof zu wenig. Wo war das denn so grob?


----------



## damage0099 (8. Januar 2016)

PN


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Januar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> PN


Danke!
Hier meine heutigen Aktivitäten auf einem Teilstück meiner Trainingsrunde.
Ich hatte gehofft, der Boden wäre heute gefroren. War er aber nicht. Deswegen fuhr ich heute noch betulicher als sonst. 
Aber es macht Spaß!


----------



## damage0099 (9. Januar 2016)

Hahaha, sauber, Paul!

Was wäre der Fred ohne Deine Videos!

Was den Wallride angeht: Besser kann ich's auch nicht, ebenso die Anlieger und Sprünge! 
Dort könnten wir mal zusammen üben 

PS: Vllt. könntest mal erlauben, daß youtube-videos auch auf anderen Seiten abgespielt werden dürfen, so sieht man sie nicht im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Januar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hahaha, sauber, Paul!
> 
> Was wäre der Fred ohne Deine Videos!
> 
> ...


Einbetten vergesse ich immer. Ist repariert.
Das ganze sieht zwar furchtbar lahm aus, hat aber auch seine Tücken. Wenn mann die Wallrides nicht sauber anfährt, geht es auch raus. Das sieht dann nicht mehr gut aus. Ich mache die Videos, damit ich meine Position relativ zur Kurvenüberhöhung kontrollieren kann. So weiß ich, dass ich mich stärker reinlegen muss, um optimal rum zu kommen. Der Wallride war nass und rutschig. Das habe ich vorher getestet. Und dann habe ich es lieber gelassen, damit es nicht so ausgeht wie hier ab 1:33 .


----------



## panino (9. Januar 2016)

2 Evos in Finale...


----------



## damage0099 (10. Januar 2016)

Heute mittag nochmal die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genossen, bevor es dunkel wurde 
War mit ner Kampfsau unterwegs, hatten mächtig Spaß.

Mein Motto: Man muß nicht immer alles gefahren sein..... . Auch mal Köpfchen einschalten!

(PS: Warum kommt das Video hier immer in dieser megabeschissenen Qualität raus?  , ich glaub ich bin zu blöd!)


----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2016)

Mouse over auf HD (unten), dann wählen zwischen 720 oder 1080 p


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Januar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mein Motto: Man muß nicht immer alles gefahren sein..... . Auch mal Köpfchen einschalten!
> 
> (PS: Warum kommt das Video hier immer in dieser megabeschissenen Qualität raus?  , ich glaub ich bin zu blöd!)


 Ach nur damit es uns nicht so gruselt.
Was hat dich beim ersten Versuch der letzten Kehre (3:05) abbrechen lassen? Der Versetzer war perfekt. War dir das Vordderrad zu weit innen für das Einfädeln in die Abfahrt?
Und den Pfahl bei 1:02 - 1:12 setzt du immer wieder neu, damit die anderen richtig Probleme haben? Ich kenne eher Stellen, an denen sich solch eine Schwierigeit in Luft auflöst.
Noch etwas: Kompliment an den Kameramann. Sehr gute Bildführung! Beide Bikes kommen gut zur Geltung. Nur den Originalton habe ich vermisst. Ich finde Selbstgespräche faszinierend.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Januar 2016)

Ich habe noch eine einfache Frage, an die, die das Video in Bezug auf die Fahrtechnik genau angeschaut haben.
Jetzt nicht nochmal anclicken, sondern bitte erst antworten.

Wer hat Damage0099 fahren sehen und sonst niemanden?
Wer hat Damage0099 sowie einen anderen Fahrer gesehen?

Aufklärung für den Grund der Frage später.


----------



## gerald555 (12. Januar 2016)

Ich bin für Antwort 2.


----------



## aufgehts (12. Januar 2016)

2.....


----------



## skask (12. Januar 2016)

Antwort 2. Zumindest 2 verschiedene Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (12. Januar 2016)

Bilde mir auch ein Damage und einen weiteren Fahrer gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Januar 2016)

Du meinst Damage hat erst mit dem Supershuttle verweigert, um es dann mit dem Evo zu fahren?
Mhmm, ich habe beim Anschauen echt geglaubt es sind Zwei...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Januar 2016)

Jesses, seid ihr gut.
Ich habe mich so auf seine überlegene Fahrtechnik konzentriert, dass mir das hier einen Streich gespielt hat.


----------



## ABBiker (13. Januar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> War mit ner Kampfsau unterwegs, hatten mächtig Spaß



Ich glaube es lag bei mir auch an dieser Aussage von Damage, dass ich das Video schon mit der Erwartungshaltung angeschaut habe zwei Fahrer zu sehen.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Januar 2016)

*Aktion Jahreswechsel an der Costa Brava. Ein gelungener Start ins neue Jahr. Wünsch ich Euch auch!! *

















Grüße M.


----------



## tane (13. Januar 2016)

bl..... hell!!! bike & meer!!!!!!!!frechheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (13. Januar 2016)

Mir werden die Schwerti's auch mit jedem Bild unsympathischer. Andauernd sind die in tollen Revieren unterwegs und fahren können die auch noch


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (14. Januar 2016)

... ein EVO steht zur Wahl des Foto des Tages. 
Liken, wenns gefällt.  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/poolhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Januar 2016)

Während die Schwertreiter sich an der Costa Brava vergnügen, ackert sich unsereiner am Winterpokal ab. Ab und zu findet man, wenn man sich verfährt, ein nettes Stückchen Weg.
Ach ja, wenn die Kamera schräg steht, ist nix mehr steil. Der Trail geht übrigens über den Fels als Drop.


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (15. Januar 2016)

Auch bei dir zeigt die Lernkurve steil nach oben. 

Beim zweiten mal sah es schon viel geschmeidiger aus.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Januar 2016)

Diesmal hab ich mich getraut  
(Ich schwöre, daß die Spur von 'nem Bionicon ist  )












sooooooo geeeeil!!!


----------



## ERZfox (15. Januar 2016)

Herrlich war es heute 









...Nur Grip hatte man nicht überall


----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2016)

Heut hab ich mich auch getraut 
Schee war's


----------



## gerald555 (16. Januar 2016)

Heute mit der besseren Hälfte ein paar Spuren gezogen. 
Die Fahrmaschinen und Klamotten haben einiges abbekommen.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Januar 2016)

Heute gab es bei unserer Samstags-Mtb-Frauengruppe viele Begründungen zu hören 
Zwei Mädels blieben übrig und ratet mal:
Natürlich zwei Bioniconfahrerinnen 







Los gings bergauf bei Sonne und Schnee:






Oben mit Blick auf den See, naja zwischen den Bäumen durch:






Einen schönen Trail runter ans Wasser:






Dann wieder hoch und das rote Evo hat nun so einen angesagten weißen Reifen als Slick  






Die Tour ging über 40 km meist Trails und etliche Höhenmeter und das im Schnee,
klar daß es dunkel wurde und auf dem Grat kam auch noch heftiger Wind auf:






Tiefschnee und Laubsurfen 




Naja, bin dann einen Stecker gefahren 


Durch diese hohle Gasse muß das Bionicon:





Und vorhin bekam ich dieses Photo gemailt 




Tja, was tut man nicht alles, damit sich das Evo nach der Tour wohl fühlt


----------



## slimane- (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. Januar 2016)

Heute - noch platt von der gestrigen Tour - gings trotzdem nochmals los,
bei der Sonne und dem herrlichen Schnee mußte man einfach raus ins Freie:






Und irgendwie paßt das Orange doch zum Evo (nein es ist keine Kreuzung aus einem Supershuttle und einem Evo )
Viel mehr Bilder gibts nicht, ich mußte sehen, daß der arme Orangefahrer nicht dauernd auf mich warten mußte


----------



## ERZfox (17. Januar 2016)

Fotograf @Hendrik1988


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2016)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Fotograf @Hendrik1988


Hammerbild!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Januar 2016)

Klasse Photo, habe auch in Deinem Album auf den Stern geklickt, vielleicht wirds ja als "Bild des Tages" vorgeschlagen


----------



## aufgehts (17. Januar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> vielleicht wirds ja als "Bild des Tages" vorgeschlagen



mein sternchen hätte es auf jeden fall


----------



## skask (17. Januar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Klasse Photo, habe auch in Deinem Album auf den Stern geklickt, vielleicht wirds ja als "Bild des Tages" vorgeschlagen


+1


----------



## gerald555 (17. Januar 2016)

Mein Waldbild von heute.


----------



## ERZfox (19. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Sterne 

Es sind auch noch ein paar andere Bilder entstanden.

Manchmal ist man der Hund...





und manchmal eben der Baum...


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## ABBiker (21. Januar 2016)

Abendliche Runde am Dienstag. Leider bin ich bisher im Winter viel zu selten zum Biken gekommen.


----------



## souldriver (29. Januar 2016)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (29. Januar 2016)

Grüsse aus AA Micha


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Januar 2016)

Aaaah, Frühling in Schwäbisch Sibirien.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Februar 2016)

Mit meinen Bionicon MtBs bin ich natürlich auch gefahren - nur leider keine Bilder gemacht.
Aber drei OT-Bilder von letzter Woche möchte ich Euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten:
So genial: 




Auf Pischa (Davos) nehmen sie jetzt auch Mtbs mit hoch 

Und runter gehts auf einer präparierten Strecke auf der ehemaligen Skipiste (inzwischen ist alles Freeride):




(jaa, ich weiß, es ist kein Bionicon , ist halt mein Radl mit Winter-Skipisten-Reifen drauf)

Das ist mal echte Trailtoleranz:





Nun weiter mit Bionicon Äktschnbildern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (3. Februar 2016)

Welchen Reifen fährst Du da auf der Piste?


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Februar 2016)

Maxxis Wetscream


----------



## IBEX73 (6. Februar 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Heute gab es bei unserer Samstags-Mtb-Frauengruppe viele Begründungen zu hören
> Zwei Mädels blieben übrig und ratet mal:
> Natürlich zwei Bioniconfahrerinnen
> 
> ...



@Votec Tox :Sehr schöne Gegend....bis auf die seltsamen Schildle überall....


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2016)

Hier mal wieder was bewegtes von 2 Bionasen.
Der Grip vom Baron haut mich immer wieder um....
Bischen Druck aufs Vorderrad und das Ding rettet alles!


----------



## panino (6. Februar 2016)

Auch im Oberland tut sich was.....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Februar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was bewegtes von 2 Bionasen.
> Der Grip vom Baron haut mich immer wieder um....
> Bischen Druck aufs Vorderrad und das Ding rettet alles!



Geil gefahren bei 1:33


----------



## crossboss (8. Februar 2016)

AAAaaaach war das schön; im Norden auch endlich mal wieder in der Sonne, im Modder zu spielen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> AAAaaaach war das schön; im Norden auch endlich mal wieder in der Sonne, im Modder zu spielen


Bist du sicher, in der richtigen gegend zu sein?
Das bike hat doch eine watt-tarnfarbe?


----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2016)

@ oldie paul

Ist der Teutoburger Wald......nicht der ganze Norden liegt am Wattenmeer.....ist noch gut 300 km weiter nord-westlich


----------



## slash-sash (9. Februar 2016)

Ui, im Teuto. Wo genau, wenn man fragen darf? Bin ursprünglich aus Detmold.


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2016)

Bielefeld


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Bielefeld


Guter Versuch!


----------



## slash-sash (9. Februar 2016)

Die ewige Leier 
Egal. Bielefeld gibt's wirklich. Sonst würde mich mein Dad seid Jahrzehnten anlügen, wenn er sagt, er geht arbeiten 

Wenn ich das nächste Mal bei meinen Eltern bin, kann ich mich ja melden. Ich wollte mir eh mal die neue Geschichte am Hermannsdenkmal anschauen. 


Sascha


----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2016)

da geht es schleppend fast rückwärts


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Die ewige Leier
> Egal. Bielefeld gibt's wirklich. Sonst würde mich mein Dad seid Jahrzehnten anlügen, wenn er sagt, er geht arbeiten


Hauptsache, er bringt geld nach hause.
Aber mich wundert, dass es Bielefeld getroffen hatte und nicht Wolfsburg. Die stadt wurde auch als großstadt noch totgeschwiegen, was die hinweisschilder auf der autobahn betraf.* Man wurde zwar auf Salzwedel hingewiesen, dort konnte man nicht hinfahren (DDR), aber nicht auf Wolfsburg. Dazu musste man die autobahn erst verlassen haben.
Und in neuerer zeit fährt auch immer wieder mal ein ICE unbeeindruckt durch den bahnhof, der lange zeit nicht einmal eine toilette hatte. 
*Das hat einen historisch politischen hintergrund.

Naja, was hat das mit einem schönen bionicon zu tun? Ich glaube nichts!
Aber ich habe mein ALVA heute gründlich gewartet. Zählt das auch?


----------



## slash-sash (10. Februar 2016)

Ich find's eigentlich immer ganz witzig. Dann weis man eher, wo ich (ungefähr) her komme. Und das hier unten im Schwobaländle. 
Mein Statement war auch eher witzig gemeint. Ich hoffe, dass kam so rüber. 
Aber die Thematik mit Wolfsburg und dem historischen Hintergrund werde ich mal nachlesen. 
Ich warte ab, bis das Wetter besser ist. Dann geht's wieder los. Jedes Mal, wenn ich in den Keller gehe, denke ich: Man, wat für nen goiles Teil. 
Aber jetzt geht's auf dem Snowscoot erst mal den Berg runter rutschen. 


Sascha


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2016)

Der Münsteraner Krimi zur _Bielefeldverschwörung_, mit Oliver Korittke, ist auch recht amüsant. Und wenn einen das langweilt haben wir noch DR. Oetker und die Sparrenburg * (Hermannsdenkmal) zum Trost


----------



## Volker2273 (11. Februar 2016)

Das Edison Evo Als Framekit Only nur 777,- Euro inkl Steuer .... das nenn ich mal einen coolen Preis


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Februar 2016)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt, geht sehr gut das evo, ein wenig muß ich noch am Fahrwerk feilen....

Pedale und stütze werden noch getauscht
































lg Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Februar 2016)

So, das habt ihr jetzt davon, dass ihr so wenig bilder postet.
Ich habe heute an meiner übungslocation eine kleine bestandsaufnahme
gemacht. Es lief noch ganz gut. Ist sozusagen der saubere kontrast zu
den modderorgien von damage0099. 
Aber in der beziehung konnte ich mich als kind austoben.


----------



## gerald555 (14. Februar 2016)

Modder hab ich heut auch hinter mir. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Februar 2016)

na gut 
 da halt noch ein Foto von Heute


----------



## slowbeat (15. Februar 2016)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Modder hab ich heut auch hinter mir. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


Das Bild schickt echt krass!
Auf den ersten Blick sieht es aus, als würdest Du die Treppe im Flug nehmen.
Dann ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die Gabel eingefedert ist.


----------



## gerald555 (16. Februar 2016)

Ist mir gestern abend auch aufgefallen. Ich war aber froh, dass ich das Ding so schon heil runter gekommen bin.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Februar 2016)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Modder hab ich heut auch hinter mir. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


Bei solchen Horrortreppen kann ich kein "gefällt mir" anklicken, weil sie mich schlicht verschrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadicalRacer123 (16. Februar 2016)

gerald555 schrieb:


> Modder hab ich heut auch hinter mir. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.



Fährst du da echt neben den Treppen runter?
Warum? Damit sich dort ne schöne Erossionsrinne bildet?


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Februar 2016)

und noch ein Paar von heute  ich mag mein evo..
















lg


----------



## gerald555 (16. Februar 2016)

RadicalRacer123 schrieb:


> Fährst du da echt neben den Treppen runter?
> Warum? Damit sich dort ne schöne Erossionsrinne bildet?



Da hat mich dann doch mal der Mut verlassen.  
Und das steht mir mit meinem bescheidenem Fahrkönnen zu!!! 
Es sieht zwar auf dem Bild nicht so tragisch aus, aber die Treppe hat es schon ganz schön in sich! Die ist schon zu Fuß gut anstrengend.
Für eine Erossionsrinne müsste ich da schon etwas mehr ackern.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Februar 2016)

Seht es auch so:
Er schont die Stellbretter 
Das wird noch, Gerald


----------



## damage0099 (16. Februar 2016)

Seht es auch so:
Er schont die Stellbretter 
Das wird noch, Gerald


----------



## jr_hebboch (16. Februar 2016)

tane schrieb:


>


----------



## damage0099 (16. Februar 2016)

tane schrieb:


>


Geil!!!
Für die Musi n 2. Stern!
Zeitlupe ist klasse


----------



## tane (17. Februar 2016)

thx! oldies but goodies...(musi is v. 71, der alte sack am rad war da scho 16...)


----------



## Masberg (18. Februar 2016)

Mein Arbeitsgerät.... 







seit 2 Jahren (fast) täglich damit zur Arbeit.
Hat leider ein paar Asphaltmacken, ist aber sehr robust!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Februar 2016)

Dies schicke bike, das ich gerne als Stadtrad hätte, erinnert mich so an kommissar Thiel, alias Axel Prahl, in Münster. Hier kann man es am lenker erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich habe es letztes Jahr für meine Frau gekauft. Und wisst ihr was irgendwie doof daran ist?   Das Cargo fällt mehr auf als das Alva.


----------



## Masberg (18. Februar 2016)

Definitiv ...deshalb mag ich es auch so - es sticht halt sehr aus der Masse raus.
Mich hat noch jeder auf dem Firmenfahrradparkplatz drauf angesprochen. Irritierend ist für die meisten der DoppelbrückenFEDERgabel-FAKE.


----------



## aufgehts (19. Februar 2016)

ist schon über 3 jahre alt aber macht immer lust auf die neue saison....
komentare zur kombi bergstiefel--lycra könnt ihr euch sparen 
die umliegenden gipfel sind viel interessanter.....


----------



## yeahyaa (21. Februar 2016)

meine golden willow


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Februar 2016)

Heute am Aninger stürmisch  aber warm zu warm für Schnee Leider

um so mehr ich mit meine EVO fahre um so mehr grinsen 














































lg


----------



## bikerchris87 (21. Februar 2016)

Ein Bionicon am Ende des Tunnels.... wenn man denkt man kennt schon alles findest wieder was neues.


----------



## bolg (21. Februar 2016)

Schlammbild

 !


----------



## yeahyaa (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## yeahyaa (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Februar 2016)

Golden Willow in altgold mit smaragd!
super.
War lange mein favorit, hat bei einer probefahrt aber nicht das richtige fahrgefühl gebracht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Februar 2016)

Kann an dem grünen Lenker gelegen haben.
Das Auge fährt schließlich mit 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## gerald555 (22. Februar 2016)

Hammermäßiger Dog heid


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2016)

Kleines afterwork Runderl bei 16 grad


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Februar 2016)

yeahyaa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 465665


Lenker vom Bonanza-Rad geklaut?


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Kann an dem grünen Lenker gelegen haben.
> Das Auge fährt schließlich mit
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Februar 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> SchlammbildAnhang anzeigen 465581 !


...so einen Fahrabschnitt mit großem Baumstumpf und viiiieeel Schlamm gibts auch bei mir. Wo warst Du unterwegs ??


----------



## bolg (23. Februar 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> ...so einen Fahrabschnitt mit großem Baumstumpf und viiiieeel Schlamm gibts auch bei mir. Wo warst Du unterwegs ??


Oberhalb von Durbach am Heideknie! Wär ja witzig, wenn du tatsächlich an der Matschtiefe und dem Verrottungsgrad des Baumstumpfs den Ort richtig lokalisieren könntest.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (23. Februar 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Durbach am Heideknie! Wär ja witzig, wenn du tatsächlich an der Matschtiefe und dem Verrottungsgrad des Baumstumpfs den Ort richtig lokalisieren könntest.


Schade....leider doch nicht....und ich hätte schwören können. "Mein" Matschtrail liegt im Nürnberger Land bei Schnaittach. Gute Fahrt.


----------



## bolg (23. Februar 2016)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Schade....leider doch nicht....und ich hätte schwören können. "Mein" Matschtrail liegt im Nürnberger Land bei Schnaittach. Gute Fahrt.


Gerne, gleichfalls!


----------



## Heidebiene (24. Februar 2016)

Hallöchen, hier ist mein neues EVO


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Februar 2016)

Passt. Bei uns sind auch schon die ersten Bienen unterwegs.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Februar 2016)

Herzlich willkommen und Gratulation zum Evo! 
Und "raw" ist ganz klar die neue Mädchenfarbe!  
(@Heidebiene: Fahre es selbst auch in raw)


----------



## Heidebiene (24. Februar 2016)

Ja danke sehr 
Finde auch das es eine super Mädchenfarbe ist


----------



## bolg (25. Februar 2016)

Heidebiene schrieb:


> Ja danke sehr
> Finde auch das es eine super Mädchenfarbe ist


 
Passt auch wunderbar zu den 26"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Februar 2016)

Heidebiene schrieb:


> Ja danke sehr
> Finde auch das es eine super Mädchenfarbe ist


 Frauen und nicht lackiert, gefärbt oder getönt, einfach nur *raw*?
Sind wir wieder im paradies?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (25. Februar 2016)

Na dann Bring ich mal Farbe Rein  kleines Afterwork runderl mit meiner Frau

jetzt mit neuen Pedalen und giant contact switch (endlich)






















lg Herbert


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2016)

Heidebiene schrieb:


> Ja danke sehr
> Finde auch das es eine super Mädchenfarbe ist


Ich auch!


----------



## slash-sash (26. Februar 2016)

Heidebiene schrieb:


> Ja danke sehr
> Finde auch das es eine super Mädchenfarbe ist



Shit. Muss ich meinen Hobel jetzt wieder verkaufen?


 


Sascha


----------



## Heidebiene (26. Februar 2016)

Nein, du darfst es trotzdem behalten ;-)


----------



## slash-sash (27. Februar 2016)

Dank dir. 
Bei einer Ausbildung mit 19 Frauen mögen ja auch ein paar weiblich Züge hängen geblieben sein 


Sascha


----------



## Promontorium (27. Februar 2016)

Bist Du Hebammerich?


----------



## bolg (27. Februar 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bist Du Hebammerich?


cool - heiteres Beruferaten mit Robert Lembke! Welches Schweinderl hättens denn gern?


----------



## bolg (27. Februar 2016)

Hier ein Suchbild - wo steckt das Bionicon?


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Februar 2016)

Heute noch Gefrohener Boden zumindest oben 





















lg Herbert

PS sollten die vielen Fotos nerven nur sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (27. Februar 2016)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bist Du Hebammerich?



Nee. Aber laut deinem Namen, könntest du es wissen


Sascha


----------



## bolg (27. Februar 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Nee. Aber laut deinem Namen, könntest du es wissen
> 
> 
> Sascha


Physio?


----------



## slash-sash (27. Februar 2016)

unter anderem. 
Und da das ja ne Galerie ist und ich heute meinen Bike-Keller aufgeräumt habe, habe ich noch was gefunden:


 
Meine erste Begegnung mit einem Bionicon (der Typ bin nicht ich). Willingen 2000irgendwas. Keine Ahnung mehr, wann das war. 


Sascha


----------



## Promontorium (27. Februar 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Nee. Aber laut deinem Namen, könntest du es wissen
> 
> 
> Sascha


Jetzt will ich's aber genau wissen, gerne per PN!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2016)

Was von gestern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Februar 2016)

Wir haben hier auch eine schöne treppe für dich. 
Schöne treppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Februar 2016)

@RadicalRacer123  Ich will mich ja nicht mit fremden federn schmücken.
Deswegen bin ich nochmals das gleiche gefahren wie hier. Besser so?


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (28. Februar 2016)

Super Lernkurve.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2016)

Bis zu 15 cm Neuschnee auf dem Hausberg am Bodensee und Heute am späten Nachmittag auch noch Sonnenschein,
da mußte das Bionicon IW raus 
Leider nur ein schlechtes Händibild:






Hoch zu fahren und schieben war anstrengend, runter zu fahren dagegen spaßig rutschig, fast wie Skifahren


----------



## yeahyaa (3. März 2016)




----------



## yeahyaa (3. März 2016)

wen schnee muss fahren


----------



## herbert2010 (4. März 2016)

neue gabel decals, nächste Woche kommt noch der neue Dämpfer und dann bin ich mal fertig 






lg


----------



## aufgehts (4. März 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> nächste Woche kommt noch der neue Dämpfer und dann bin ich mal fertig



was ist denn der hintergrund für einen neuen dämpfer ?


----------



## herbert2010 (4. März 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> was ist denn der hintergrund für einen neuen dämpfer ?




das mir der Monarch in diesen rahmen mit Zuviel druck fahren muß um nicht im sag zu versinken er dann aber zu unsensibel ist...


----------



## aufgehts (4. März 2016)

der monarch ist aber nicht ,, ab werk ,, 
selbst aufgebaut ???


----------



## herbert2010 (4. März 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> der monarch ist aber nicht ,, ab werk ,,
> selbst aufgebaut ???


Ja der Monarch ist aus dem letzten Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (9. März 2016)

so jetzt mit neuen Dämpfer hat sich für mich ausgezahlt 







lg


----------



## tane (9. März 2016)

...& wie geht die nase mit dem neuen bock?


----------



## herbert2010 (9. März 2016)

tane schrieb:


> ...& wie geht die nase mit dem neuen bock?


Sind wir nicht gefahren wir haben den trail an der rückseite genommen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2016)

Mal wieder etwas für die Spätberufenen:
Ein Puzzlestein der vielen Varianten auf diesem Trail.
Gestern zum ersten Mal diese Linie gefahren. Nichts verlernt, sicherer geworden.
Mir war nicht einmal aufgefallen, dass ich die diversen Schützer nicht angelegt hatte.
Das fiel mir erst im Video auf.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. März 2016)

Dein Radl macht ja schlimme Geräusche!


----------



## aufgehts (11. März 2016)

statt klingel sowas.....


----------



## herbert2010 (11. März 2016)

Trailbell was ganz was feines


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Dein Radl macht ja schlimme Geräusche!


Für wen?
Wanderer reagieren immer sehr freundlich.
Und ich lasse mein Hörgerät zu hause. 



aufgehts schrieb:


> statt klingel sowas.....



Mit einer Bergziege diskutiert man nicht.


----------



## bikerchris87 (13. März 2016)

Heute mal ein Actionbild vom Hometrail. 2 Grad wärmer hätts sein können...es wird zeit das richtig Frühling wird!



Und immer schön hinten anstellen 


 

Und dann noch beim Limesturm Stop gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (14. März 2016)

Wieder mal ein Landschaftsbild


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. März 2016)

Heute in meinem Lieblingsrevier.
Schön, aber auch schön kalt und windig war´s.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2016)

Heute noch schnell eine Runde im Schnee gedreht 
















lg


----------



## bolg (18. März 2016)

Sorry - das war keine Absicht, aber er stand mir im Weg


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (19. März 2016)

*... und action !! *

*

*


----------



## herbert2010 (20. März 2016)

sonntags ausfahrt 









































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. März 2016)

Ich kann hier nicht rumhupfen, weil es dauernd nur bergab geht.
Meine erste ausfahrt mit dem EVO in diesem jahr hatte ich mir 
schön beschaulich vorgestellt. Und dann das nur so als beispiel:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. März 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nicht rumhupfen, weil es dauernd nur bergab geht. Meine erste ausfahrt mit dem EVO in diesem jahr hatte ich mir schön beschaulich vorgestellt. ...


Falls jemand lust hat, den ganzen trail zu sehen, dann geht das hier. Wichtig ist aber nur die aussage bei 4:45.  EVO macht´s möglich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. März 2016)

@Oldie-Paul: schaut auf Deinen Filmen ein bissl aus, als ob Du mehr oder weniger konsequent das kurveninnere Bein vorne hast. Mit dem kurvenäußeren vorne tust' Dich leichter um's Eck.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. März 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul: schaut auf Deinen Filmen ein bissl aus, als ob Du mehr oder weniger konsequent das kurveninnere Bein vorne hast. Mit dem kurvenäußeren vorne tust' Dich leichter um's Eck.


Du hast recht. Das ist ja grässlich!
Da übe ich seit wochen, beim versetzen das äußere bein nach vorn zu nehmen, genau aus dem von dir genannten grund und dann das, wenn ich nur fahre. Bei stress fällt man oft in alte verhaltensweisen. Leider. Aber das ist der vorteil von videos. Man kann fehler noch hinterher dingfest machen. Danke!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. März 2016)

Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal zu einem Fahrtechnik-Samstag treffen. So von alter Mann zu alter Mann...


----------



## Denzinger (23. März 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal zu einem Fahrtechnik-Samstag treffen. So von alter Mann zu alter Mann...


Da will ich auch mit, bitte bitte


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. März 2016)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Da will ich auch mit, bitte bitte


Wie alt?


----------



## Denzinger (23. März 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie alt?


alt genug, bzw. älter wie Du soweit ich weis


----------



## panino (23. März 2016)

Irgendwie fehlt mir bei Euren Bildern etwas Sonne....Und am Seniorentraining vom Ammersee würde ich auch mitmachen


----------



## Heidebiene (24. März 2016)

ihr seid leider so weit weg,  sonst würden wir uns bestimmt mit anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (24. März 2016)

Seniorentraining?

da pass ich auch hin, aber halt ohne Bionicon


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. März 2016)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Seniorentraining?
> 
> da pass ich auch hin, aber halt ohne Bionicon


Du bist doch schon viiiiiel zu gut!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. März 2016)




----------



## Heidebiene (26. März 2016)

Harburger Berge


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2016)

Heidebiene schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 476607 Anhang anzeigen 476608 Harburger Berge Anhang anzeigen 476607


Machst du da Liegestütze auf dem ersten, großen Bild?


----------



## Heidebiene (26. März 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Machst du da Liegestütze auf dem ersten, großen Bild?


Wollte mal sehen wie tief der Matsch ist


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2016)




----------



## Votec Tox (26. März 2016)

Heute auf dem Hausberg am Bodensee - so ganz ohne Matsch, dafür mit viel Sonne 

Erst hochstrampeln und dann gehts los:






Dann bald die erste enge Kurve und mit oder ohne Hüftschwung:




(Dank Damage HR-Versetzkurs vor zwei oder waren es drei Jahren?)


Ab in den Steilhang:






Nochmals hoch und mal den Bioniconkumpel geknipst:






Das gute alte Supershuttle 






Jipieh yeah:






Und tschüß:


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dann bald die erste enge Kurve und mit oder ohne Hüftschwung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht richtig gut aus!  
(Schon so  lang her?  )



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das gute alte Supershuttle



Ja, richtig geiles Rad!
Hab's gestern auch wieder durch die Prärie gescheucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heidebiene (27. März 2016)

Frohe Ostern euch allen


----------



## bikerchris87 (28. März 2016)

Heute mal kurzes ein SlowMo-Video. Ein Drama bis das im Kasten war.


----------



## gerald555 (29. März 2016)

Den schönen Tag gestern in Inzell verbracht


----------



## herbert2010 (29. März 2016)

Heute mit Jun. das Traumwetter ausgenutzt 











lg


----------



## Gpunkt (30. März 2016)

Flying EVO





Gruß Günter


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeahyaa (30. März 2016)

jemand wollen morgen an den isar mit fahren


----------



## Heidebiene (31. März 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 478269 Anhang anzeigen 478271


Und die Regenpause genutzt .


----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> ...Anhang anzeigen 478271


Nordostseekanal? Das Wetter würde passen...


----------



## Heidebiene (31. März 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nordostseekanal? Das Wetter würde passen...


Nein, nur der Elbe-Seitenkanal


----------



## bolg (31. März 2016)

Heidebiene schrieb:


> Nein, nur der Elbe-Seitenkanal


Hilfe, wo sind die Berge hin !?!


----------



## Heidebiene (31. März 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> Hilfe, wo sind die Berge hin !?!


Das sag ich dir. .....zu weit weg


----------



## panino (1. April 2016)

Da hat ja das Rad mehr Federweg als die Gegend Erhebungen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. April 2016)

Da bin ich doch in eine Fotofalle gefahren.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. April 2016)

He Heidebiene,

du vergibst schon ein like, bevor das hochladen überhaupt beendet ist.  Rekord!


----------



## Heidebiene (1. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> He Heidebiene,
> 
> du vergibst schon ein like, bevor das hochladen überhaupt beendet ist.  Rekord!


Nein, es war schon komplett drin  habe gerade gestöbert gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triple-ooo (1. April 2016)

Aktuelle Fotos von meiner Lastensänfte:


----------



## panino (2. April 2016)

Wenn das die Style-polizei sieht.....


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2016)

Oh nein 
Das arme Rad.


----------



## triple-ooo (2. April 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Oh nein
> Das arme Rad.



Hey Leute, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, weil es seinen Grund hat:



triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ok, dann will ich euch mal aufklären...



Bionicon ist also nicht nur ein super Downhiller, sondern auch ein hervorragendes Tourenrad für gersplittertes Gebälk .
Herzliche Grüße,
Armin


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. April 2016)

Heute:


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2016)

stehendes Bike kann ich auch 
Der Abstand der Stellbretter paßt perfekt auf oldschool-absolut-unfahrbar-26" 
(Sry für die schlechte Qualität)





...etwas bewegter  :



































Schwerpunkt leicht außerhalb des Rades


----------



## slowbeat (3. April 2016)

Bio-Puzzle zum Sonntag:


----------



## herbert2010 (3. April 2016)

schöne Familien Tour heute Leider Hat es mich erwischt jetzt muß ein neuer helm her 































lg


----------



## tane (3. April 2016)

wo genau am hlk hast den bell erledigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (3. April 2016)

Am grenzweg


----------



## aufgehts (3. April 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Der Abstand der Stellbretter paßt perfekt auf oldschool-absolut-unfahrbar-26"



gabs davon nicht mal ein video......


----------



## tane (3. April 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Am grenzweg


..i hab oben grad a werbe-banner: "bell super 2r ab €136"...
wenn sonst alles heil is...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. April 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...
> Der Abstand der Stellbretter paßt perfekt auf oldschool-absolut-unfahrbar-26"


Roland, lass das mit diesen bildern. Bei diesen treppen wird mir schlecht!


----------



## herbert2010 (3. April 2016)

tane schrieb:


> ..i hab oben grad a werbe-banner: "bell super 2r ab €136"...
> wenn sonst alles heil is...



Danke is schon bestellt


----------



## Heidebiene (3. April 2016)

Gestern und heute unterwegs gewesen, insgesamt 62 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. April 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Bio-Puzzle zum Sonntag:


Prima. Da weiß ich wenigstens, was mich beim Steuersatz erwartet. Den Rest kenne ich schon.


----------



## slowbeat (4. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Prima. Da weiß ich wenigstens, was mich beim Steuersatz erwartet. Den Rest kenne ich schon.


Steuersatz wechseln ist ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## yeahyaa (7. April 2016)




----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2016)

Was ein Lenker!


----------



## slowbeat (8. April 2016)

Bio-One 456+ auf Jungfernfahrt:




Soweit passt alles so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Lenker und Sattel sind noch nicht final.


----------



## bergbieber (8. April 2016)

Mein Alva beim "Strandurlaub"


----------



## slash-sash (8. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung, warum man ein solches "Gerät" am Strand braucht. Gut, hat man vielleicht mit in den Urlaub genommen. Die Rohloff ist ja auch nicht anders entstanden. 
Aber was mich ja wirklich wundert, ist der Vorderreifen. Big Betty! Wie lange gibt's den jetzt schon nicht mehr? Das Gummi ist doch bestimmt schon so hart, wie Weichplastik. Den würde ich aber mal ganz schnell runter schmeißen. 


Sascha


----------



## bergbieber (8. April 2016)

Der kam frisch aus der Verpackung (hing wohl 2 Jahre schon im Laden) hat aber auf den Trails in Finale noch gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## bergbieber (8. April 2016)

Aber zum Thema alte Reifen hab ich noch das hier, gleicher Urlaub


----------



## slash-sash (9. April 2016)

Ui. Fatal Bert!! Der Name sagt schon alles. Der ist ja fast noch älter, als der Big Betty. 
Beim Auto würde ich jetzt Todesängste haben. (Wenn der proportional so alt ist, wie eure MTB-Reifen). 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeahyaa (9. April 2016)




----------



## bergbieber (9. April 2016)

Feucht und dunkel gelagert, da passiert dann nix


----------



## slash-sash (9. April 2016)

Öh. Ja nee, is klar 


Sascha


----------



## slowbeat (9. April 2016)

Och, die Betty kann doch eh nur auf trockenem Untergrund wirklich was.
Da ist das bissl Aushärten, was ohne Umwelteinflüsse passiert echt Nebensache.

Hab selbst ein Paar auf nem Rad aufgezogen, das sehr selten bewegt wird. Eine Veränderung hab ich da nie festgestellt.


----------



## Votec Tox (9. April 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ...
> Hab selbst ein Paar auf nem Rad aufgezogen, das sehr selten bewegt wird. Eine Veränderung hab ich da nie festgestellt.



Das "Problem" habe ich auch bei meinem "Schlamperich":




Das Profil bleibt und bleibt...
(Immerhin ist der Sattel "ontopic" )


----------



## herbert2010 (10. April 2016)

Fam. Tour 


























lg


----------



## ABBiker (10. April 2016)

Biken in den Vogesen, teilweise noch sehr viel Schnee...


----------



## gerald555 (10. April 2016)

Haben heute den schönen Sonntag ausgenutzt


----------



## Heidebiene (11. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (13. April 2016)

Schon wieder mal ein Stolperstein auf meiner gestrigen Feierabendtour.
Wie das die Biber immer schaffen?


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2016)

Sieht mir eher nach verärgerten Wanderern aus


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. April 2016)




----------



## slimane- (16. April 2016)

Dank Aprilwetter war heute freie Fahrt auf ansonsten total überlaufenen Trail's angesagt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. April 2016)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (16. April 2016)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Biken in den Vogesen, teilweise noch sehr viel Schnee...



bin ja selbst häufig in den vogesen unterwegs....
wo warst denn da ?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. April 2016)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>


kurze Frage: ist man in diesem Hardshellanzug nicht genauso nass, als wenn man nur Textil angehabt hätte?


----------



## slowbeat (16. April 2016)

Ich find den Strampler echt cool.
Ich brauche ein Maßband.


----------



## ABBiker (17. April 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> bin ja selbst häufig in den vogesen unterwegs....
> wo warst denn da ?


Das war südwestlich von Münster. Die Tour führte auf ca. 1300m, allerdings waren die Wege oben größtenteils nicht befahrbar. Ebenso die parallel verlaufene Straße (mit hohen Schneeverwehungen - der Schnee hat das Profil ständig so zugesetzt, dass sich das Vorderrad nicht mehr drehen wollte). Insgesamt war die Tour bei den herrschenden Bedingungen nicht zu empfehlen, außer man hat Spaß daran mit dem Bike über eine schneeverwehte Straße zu stapfen .
Der ebenso hohe Petit Ballon war aber praktisch schneefrei.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. April 2016)

Ein Foto von gestern. Das EVO besitzt erstklassige Klettereigenschaften.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. April 2016)

Fam. Runde






lg


----------



## sPiediNet (20. April 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> stehendes Bike kann ich auch
> Der Abstand der Stellbretter paßt perfekt auf oldschool-absolut-unfahrbar-26"
> (Sry für die schlechte Qualität)



Warum ist dein Bike so rot ...Rahmen geschrottet und auf Kulanz einen neuen gekriegt??


----------



## damage0099 (20. April 2016)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Warum ist dein Bike so rot ...Rahmen geschrottet und auf Kulanz einen neuen gekriegt??


Er lebt noch ! 
Rahmenbruch??
Ist das was zum essen? 

Auf die Pflege kommt es an 

Ist immer noch das erste, erster Rahmen, nix kaputt, 30. Satz Bremsbeläge 

Und bin immer noch absolut happy damit. 
Wöllt kein anderes und würd net tauschen. 
Das Ding ist zu geil! 

Vor allem die Gabel


----------



## panino (20. April 2016)

Feierabendtour....fast ein heiliger Ort


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. April 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> kurze Frage: ist man in diesem Hardshellanzug nicht genauso nass, als wenn man nur Textil angehabt hätte?


@SchwertreiterAA
die Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint, auch wenn sie OT ist.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. April 2016)

Fam. Tour


----------



## damage0099 (24. April 2016)

Gestern mal wieder Gabel und Dämpfer gewartet 

Die Gabel ist einfach der Hammer.....


----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2016)

so ruhig hier 






lg


----------



## tane (27. April 2016)

...das war aber net heut früh...


----------



## VAN HALEN (27. April 2016)

Das hier auch nicht


----------



## bolg (27. April 2016)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 487877
> 
> Das hier auch nicht


Aah, die Bergpost!


----------



## yeahyaa (27. April 2016)




----------



## yeahyaa (27. April 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 487999 Anhang anzeigen 487998


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. April 2016)

yeahyaa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 487999


Im sitzen - fauler hund!


----------



## tane (28. April 2016)

I'll b f...d!


----------



## herbert2010 (28. April 2016)

tane schrieb:


> I'll b f...d!



??


----------



## VAN HALEN (28. April 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> Aah, die Bergpost!


----------



## mzonq (28. April 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ??



das soll wohl heißen: I'll be #ucke#


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. April 2016)

Die einzigen Sonnenstrahlen ausgenutzt, die heute zugegen waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (28. April 2016)

mzonq schrieb:


> das soll wohl heißen: I'll be #ucke#


ja klar wollte wissen warum


----------



## tane (29. April 2016)

logride!!! wow!!!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. April 2016)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 488583 Anhang anzeigen 488584


Biker vom wolf gefressen? In den nachrichten kam noch nichts!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Biker vom wolf gefressen? In den nachrichten kam noch nichts!


Nein, soweit ist es noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. April 2016)

wo ist das?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. April 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> wo ist das?[/QUOTE
> Südlich von Hamburg.


----------



## slash-sash (30. April 2016)

Und warum schmeißt du dein Rad einfach in den Dreck? Das hat es doch nicht verdient. 
Wenn dir die Farbe zu ausgeblichen ist, nehme ich es dir wohl ab. 


Sascha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. April 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Und warum schmeißt du dein Rad einfach in den Dreck? Das hat es doch nicht verdient.
> Wenn dir die Farbe zu ausgeblichen ist, nehme ich es dir wohl ab.
> 
> 
> Sascha



Es wird *NICHT* geschmissen, es wird wenn immer möglich *VORSICHTIG* abgelegt! 

Es wäre ja ein Jammer, wenn das gute Stück einen Kratzer bekommt!


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Mai 2016)

Fam. Tour  Rund um den Lainzer Tiergarten







Neuer Lenker 











lg Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (1. Mai 2016)

Einfach nur geil


----------



## bikerchris87 (1. Mai 2016)

Nachdem der Videoupload ned funktioniert hat eben nur ein Bild.... und action


----------



## luCYnger (1. Mai 2016)

immer wieder schöön


----------



## yeahyaa (2. Mai 2016)




----------



## yeahyaa (2. Mai 2016)

Ich habe Angst vor Höhen. Abar VorAlpen Immer hoch


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. Mai 2016)

Geiles Rad, geile Farbe!


----------



## luCYnger (2. Mai 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Geiles Rad, geile Farbe!
> Anhang anzeigen 489460


dat stimmt, besonders die braune Sprenkelfarbe 

für was sind denn die Kabelbinder an deinen Kurbeln ??


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Mai 2016)

yeahyaa schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst vor Höhen...


Du hast Höhenangst? Niemals!  So fährst Du doch über Bäche querliegende Baumstämme


----------



## Deleted 325120 (3. Mai 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> dat stimmt, besonders die braune Sprenkelfarbe
> 
> für was sind denn die Kabelbinder an deinen Kurbeln ??



Ich habe Schlauchreste über die Kurbelarme gezogen, um sie vor Beschädigung zu schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeahyaa (3. Mai 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Du hast Höhenangst? Niemals!  So fährst Du doch über Bäche querliegende Baumstämme


ja ich fürchte sehr.


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2016)

Gestern Abend gabs mit unserer Mädels Mtb-Gruppe eine FA-Trailrunde von 41 km und 820 Hm
und zwei Bionicon dabei:




Und ich auf dem IW, ich Arme oder die armen Anderen, die bergauf immer auf mich warten mußten.


Und Heute Mittag gings in den Bikepark, denn hochtreten wollte ich nicht mehr 






Den Startturm runterzusausen macht Spaß:






Und Bionicon wo man hinschaut 






Jipieh:





"Madame Trolly" 	Aber: "Ab fünfzig dürfen Frauen wieder auf Bäume klettern." (Astrid Lindgren)






Der Photograph auf dem Supershuttle:






Und wieder das Ironwood:


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Mai 2016)

Die Frau traut sich was 

Ist das Bild vom Fotograf auch in Albstatt entstanden?


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Mai 2016)

Merci 
Ja das Bild vom Photograph ist auf dem neuen Streckenabschnitt auf dem Castletrail - wenn man oben auf der linken Seite runter fährt, da war Gestern "Streckeneröffnung", es sind also eher so ein paar neue Varianten auf der vorhandenen Strecke - aber schön gemacht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Info. Da werde ich heute gleich mal bei gehen.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Mai 2016)

Hi

gestern race Day  für jun.






Heute Fam. Tour 55 km 1020 hm ,






lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (8. Mai 2016)

Gestern an der Alz - immer Top   Dafür aber nicht ganz so viel Action


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Mai 2016)

und weil ich mein EVO so mag bin ich Dauernd damit unterwegs 






lg


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Mai 2016)

Schön wars gestern. Tolle DH-Strecke in Stuttgart:


 
Zwei unscharfe aus Videos extrahierte Fotos der beiden "walls ". Ich war zu sehr im Flow um selber Fotos zu machen  .


----------



## damage0099 (9. Mai 2016)

Danke G.:


----------



## bolg (10. Mai 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke G.:


 Bäume fällt man nicht mit dem Kopf, sondern mit der Kettensäge


----------



## Deleted 325120 (10. Mai 2016)

Von heute:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Mai 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 492117



Aaaaahh, DU bist das Brockengespenst!!! 
Aber mache deinen job doch bitte bei nebel, wie es sich gehört. Dann sieht das auch richtig erschröcklich aus. War sicher eine starke abfahrt von dort oben.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (11. Mai 2016)

Grüße M.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Mai 2016)

Die räder sind ja abartig sauber!
Oder habt ihr extra neue gekauft?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Mai 2016)

Also gut, wenn du die bilder schon alle doppelt einstellst, muss ich ja ein like geben.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (12. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Also gut, wenn du die bilder schon alle doppelt einstellst, muss ich ja ein like geben.


Das liegt an der Technik.


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Also gut, wenn du die bilder schon alle doppelt einstellst, muss ich ja ein like geben.


Dito  
Und dann gibt es dieses Lied: "Dreh dein Händi mal um 90 Grad"  
(Mit Kameras machen die meisten Menschen kaum Hochkantphotos, mit Händis fast ausschließlich.)


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. Mai 2016)

Grüße M.


----------



## Sackmann (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo Bionis,

Besteht bei euch Interesse an solch einem Teil?
Das ist ein Gummianschlag, der mit bereits aufgebrchtem 3M-Klebstreifen am Rahmen befestigt wird, um die originalen Neoprenschoner zu ersetzen.
Kommt inklusive dem 3M Kleber und Alkohol-Reinigungstuch zur Vorbereitung des Rahmens.
Preis: 18€ inklusive Versand für das Set.
Universell für jedes Bike einsetzbar.


----------



## damage0099 (13. Mai 2016)

Mir persönlich gefallen die Neopren - Markenzeichen sehr gut 
Aber keine schlechte Idee!


----------



## hulster (13. Mai 2016)

Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei. Mir gefallen die original Neoprenschoner nicht. Hatte schon überlegt die gegen Gummiringe, die ich mal bei ner Boxer gesehen hatte, auszutauchen.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (13. Mai 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> ... Mir gefallen die original Neoprenschoner nicht. Hatte schon überlegt die gegen Gummiringe, die ich mal bei ner Boxer gesehen hatte, auszutauchen.



... mir auch nicht, ich hab die Boxergummis gleich montiert, funktioniert tadellos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (13. Mai 2016)

@Sackmann: Sieht das nur so aus, oder ist da eine Zugdurchführung im Gummianschlag?


----------



## Sackmann (13. Mai 2016)

Das sieht nur so aus.


----------



## skask (15. Mai 2016)

Würde auch welche nehmen.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Mai 2016)

Fam. Tour Harzberg


























lg


----------



## tane (15. Mai 2016)




----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. Mai 2016)

tane schrieb:


>



...dramatisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (16. Mai 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hallo Bionis,
> 
> Besteht bei euch Interesse an solch einem Teil?
> Das ist ein Gummianschlag, der mit bereits aufgebrchtem 3M-Klebstreifen am Rahmen befestigt wird, um die originalen Neoprenschoner zu ersetzen.
> ...


wäre dabei


----------



## gerald555 (16. Mai 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hallo Bionis,
> 
> Besteht bei euch Interesse an solch einem Teil?
> Das ist ein Gummianschlag, der mit bereits aufgebrchtem 3M-Klebstreifen am Rahmen befestigt wird, um die originalen Neoprenschoner zu ersetzen.
> ...



Mir gefallen die Neopren zwar recht gut. Ich wäre aber dabei.


----------



## yeahyaa (17. Mai 2016)

ubung ubung....


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (17. Mai 2016)

mit Nike Shox NZ MTB fahren? Skandal! Leider sind Shox NZ hier kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## physshred (19. Mai 2016)

Setzbergrodeo


----------



## Deleted 325120 (19. Mai 2016)

Hier gibt es noch ein paar bewegte Urlaubsbilder aus dem Harz.


----------



## bikerchris87 (21. Mai 2016)

Das schöne Wetter heut ausgenutzt.
Der Bock is ganz schön schwer, gut das der Fotograph nicht noch länger gebraucht hat


----------



## yeahyaa (21. Mai 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> mit Nike Shox NZ MTB fahren? Skandal! Leider sind Shox NZ hier kaum noch zu bekommen.


  ich bin spontane gemacht ,es war nicht meine absicht  , wen ich gesehen 3-5 mal ubung gemacht


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2016)

Laß mal n Virenscanner über deine Tastatur laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (22. Mai 2016)

Du weißt schon, dass er nicht von hier ist?


----------



## bikerchris87 (22. Mai 2016)

Frühsommer ist doch am schönsten...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2016)

Wenig bike, aber endlich geschafft!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. Mai 2016)

wäre es nicht einfacher, in solchen engen Kurven das Bike etwas in Schräglage zu drücken?
Dann würdest du auch nicht Gefahr laufen, am begrenzten Einschlagwinkel der Doppelbrücke zu scheitern.
Außerdem kommt man so auf die Randstollen mit mehr seitlichem Grip.
Oder ist es dafür zu eng um den Baum rum?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> wäre es nicht einfacher, in solchen engen Kurven das Bike etwas in Schräglage zu drücken?
> Dann würdest du auch nicht Gefahr laufen, am begrenzten Einschlagwinkel der Doppelbrücke zu scheitern.
> Außerdem kommt man so auf die Randstollen mit mehr seitlichem Grip.
> Oder ist es dafür zu eng um den Baum rum?


Der einschlagwinkel er doppelbrücke ist beim bionicon wegen der versetzten lenkachse kein problem. Man muss hier eng am linken baum vorbei, weil der rechte schon auf dem hang steht und es auch dort schnell "off berm" also hängend wird. Bei 0:42 kann man sehen, dass vor der letzten stufe (treppe von rechts oben) der trail etwas ansteigt. Das gelände spendiert also etwas neigung. Mein problem war, auf geschwindigkeit zu bleiben, damit die linie nach dem baum sicher ist. Da ist links die dämliche treppe und rechts der lose hang.
Aber generell hast du recht. Bei den anderen kurven war das legen immer ein guter rat.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## luCYnger (23. Mai 2016)

gestern


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. Mai 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> gestern


Wolfswarte?


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Mai 2016)

Leogang Fahrtechnikcamp: "Girls shred too" 





(Die Rentnerinnengruppe: 3x 54 Jahre, 1x 52 Jahre, 1x 51 Jahre und der Rest knapp darunter.)


Aus unserer Bodensee-Bikegruppe sind wir zu Dritt hingefahren, Zwei mit Bionicon:






Das Evo im Flug:






Und mein Ironwood hinterher:






Die Dritte im Bunde mit ihrem Scott Genius, das echt an seine Grenzen kam:






Der Bongo-Bongo wurde zu unserer Lieblingsabfahrt, schön rutschig und nix los:






"Bikeparkstyle" sagte der junge DH-ler links im Bild 






Die Jungs, welche richtig fahren können sehen aber auch so aus:




Rechts der nächste Aron Gwin, er hatte einen Defekt am Ritzel/Nabe, sodaß er keinen Antrieb mehr hatte
und er fuhr so die DH-Strecke runter und auch die handbreiten Northshoreelemente, also Balancieren und nur ins Leere treten zu können 


Und hier ein österreichischer World-Cup Fahrer beim langsamen Trainning...
normalerweise überspringt er die Steinsektion komplett:






Und wieder das Evo in der Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (24. Mai 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Rechts der nächste Aron Gwin, er hatte einen Defekt am Ritzel/Nabe, sodaß er keinen Antrieb mehr hatte
> und er fuhr so die DH-Strecke runter und auch die handbreiten Northshoreelemente, also Balancieren und nur ins Leere treten zu können



Das liegt bestimmt an den schicken neuen 5.10 Gummistiefeln


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Mai 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> Das liegt bestimmt an den schicken neuen 5.10 Gummistiefeln


bei unserem Wetter sind die sicher bald im Trend


----------



## luCYnger (24. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. Mai 2016)

Bärenschloss und Woodpecker Trail! Tolle Kombination.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. Mai 2016)

Ein Bild von heute...


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Mai 2016)

Fam. tour 






Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (27. Mai 2016)

yeahyaa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 494297 ubung ubung....



Ist das in Unterhaching?


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Mai 2016)

Fam. tour


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. Mai 2016)

Die Wege waren heute leicht dreckig...
Ich hätt kotzen können, am Anfang meiner heutigen Tour einen Forstweg lang geradelt und Plötzlich vor mir SCHLAMM über SCHLAMM, und ich bin noch direkt reingefahren. Abgestiegen weil nix mehr vorwärtsgegangen ist...zack...gleich mit meinen Schuhen im Schmodder versunken.
Rad schieben ging nicht, tragen auch nicht weil es dermaßen schwer war mit dem ganzen Dreck an den Reifen. Habs dann irgendwie rausgezogen. Nachdem ich den Dreck bissl abgekratzt hatte gings mit nassen Füßen weiter.


 




 Gestern hatte ich das Rad blitzblank geputzt...


 
Bissl was schönes hat die Tour aber auch an sich gehabt


----------



## bolg (29. Mai 2016)

Swamp Thing


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Mai 2016)

bikerchris87 schrieb:


> Rad schieben ging nicht, tragen auch nicht weil es dermaßen schwer war mit dem ganzen Dreck an den Reifen. ...


Anhang anzeigen 498057

Das ist wie eine reminiszenz an mein hundefahrrad, wenn wir beide mal wieder über den rübenacker gezogen sind.


----------



## slowbeat (29. Mai 2016)

Was für eine Funktion hat denn das hintere Schutzblech?


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. Mai 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Was für eine Funktion hat denn das hintere Schutzblech?



Funktion? Ich habs übrig gehabt.


----------



## yeahyaa (2. Juni 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ist das in Unterhaching?



nein goteboltstrasse  richtung lußsee

https://www.google.de/maps/place/MT...e041bec705ef08f6!8m2!3d48.1829986!4d11.437819


----------



## yeahyaa (3. Juni 2016)

diesem jahr immer es regnet


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juni 2016)

Jetzt mit neuem laufradsatz
















lg Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (5. Juni 2016)

Ist das ein Ryde Edge 28 Laufradsatz? Kann man nicht genau erkennen. Gewicht, Preis?


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juni 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ist das ein Ryde Edge 28 Laufradsatz? Kann man nicht genau erkennen. Gewicht, Preis?


Ja eine edge 28 1810 gramm 

Naben: Bitex MTR/MTF 
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition/ Revolution inkl Alu Nippel

knapp 400.- aufgebaut vom klempner meines Vertrauens


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Juni 2016)

So hat der drop noch bis vor kurzem ausgesehen:





Es war so ein schöner drop und ich hätte mich bestimmt auch irgendwann
hinunter geworfen und nun hat man ihn umgebaut.





... und ich komme noch nicht weit genug!

Ergänzung 09.06.:  Wer hat denn das verbockt? Das muss verhindert werden!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Juni 2016)

Haut rein, Paul steht zur Wahl des FdT

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2017793?in=potdPool

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (9. Juni 2016)

Na da hab ich mal nen extra fetten Stern gegeben!


----------



## aufgehts (9. Juni 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Haut rein, Paul steht zur Wahl des FdT



done


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Juni 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Na da hab ich mal nen extra fetten Stern gegeben!


Ich habe ihn extra schön poliert und in die Vitrine gestellt. Und die anderen alle glitzern drumherum.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Juni 2016)

Hätte sich Oldie-Paul wohl auch nicht träumen lassen auf seine alten Tage.

Ist der Drooooooooooooop eigentlich auf dem SWU?

Muss ich mir endlich auch mal anschauen die Strecke.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Juni 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hätte sich Oldie-Paul wohl auch nicht träumen lassen auf seine alten Tage.
> Ist der Drooooooooooooop eigentlich auf dem SWU?
> Muss ich mir endlich auch mal anschauen die Strecke.


Danke für die blumen und sterne. Nein, das habe ich mir nicht träumen lassen!
Der drop ist auf dem SWU-trail. Er gehört zur downhill strecke und unten durch ist es die
flow strecke nach dem wallride. Hier ein video von der früheren version einschließlich
dem kreuzungspunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Juni 2016)

Sieht nach Spass aus


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. Juni 2016)




----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2016)

Das schöne Wetter für ne geile Tour genutzt:

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder bewegte Bilder:


----------



## IBEX73 (18. Juni 2016)

Saubre Sach bei dem Wetter.......


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Juni 2016)

Ja leckts mi fett, wie geil ist das denn?
Das Zeug ist schon bei Trockenheit uncheckbar hart zu fahren.
Hut ab damage ^10

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Blumen 
Sollten dringend mal wieder Runde zusammen drehen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Abwechslung mal wieder bewegte Bilder:


Musst du mich schon wieder so erschrecken!
In der zeit, die du für den ganzen trail brauchst, fahre ich 30x erfolglos die gleiche kehre an!


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juni 2016)

Fam. Tour Vorbereitung fürs Trentino






lg


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Juni 2016)

Heute endlich mal knapp 30 grad und sonne  






Lg


----------



## hulster (22. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal knapp 30 grad und sonne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEID!!!!!


----------



## Sackmann (22. Juni 2016)

Sodala, hier nochmal.
Einige hatten ja schon geschrieben, leider hatte ich viel zu tun und ich hatte die Teile auch noch nicht. Jetzt wären die Teile bei mir und ich kann rausschicken, wenn jemand einen Satz möchte.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Hallo Bionis,
> 
> Besteht bei euch Interesse an solch einem Teil?
> Das ist ein Gummianschlag, der mit bereits aufgebrchtem 3M-Klebstreifen am Rahmen befestigt wird, um die originalen Neoprenschoner zu ersetzen.
> ...



Wenn jemand die Teile möchte, dann bitte eine PN an mich mit euren Kontaktdaten (Name, Adresse, Email) und ich werde euch dann welche auf Rechnung zukommen lassen. Nach Erhalt einfach überweisen.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juni 2016)

Neue gummis 






Lg


----------



## skask (26. Juni 2016)

]



Danke für die schnelle Lieferung! Gefällt mir wesentlich besser als der Neoprenbumper.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2016)

Also mir überhaupt nicht...


----------



## slowbeat (26. Juni 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also mir überhaupt nicht...


Am abgebildeten Reed sind die Dinger hoffentlich besser, als die Neoprendinger.
Im Serienzustand zerhackt die untere Gabelbrücke im Laufe der Zeit die Leitungen, die im Schwenkbereich laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (27. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Neue gummis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kannste die Bremsen ja abmontieren....


----------



## hulster (27. Juni 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also mir überhaupt nicht...



Muss mal sehen, wo die am Evo wirklich hinkommen. Scheinen ja auch Kabelführungen zu sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juni 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Dann kannste die Bremsen ja abmontieren....


Ist garnicht so schlimm wie ich dachte


----------



## hulster (27. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ist garnicht so schlimm wie ich dachte



Wenn du nur hoch und runter fährst - mag sein.
Wenn du auch - zwangsweise - hohe Anteile flach dabei sind - egal welcher Untergrund - wird es böse. Insbesondere Hinten. Vorne kann man überleben. Zumindest im Winter, oder im Park. Der Grip ist schon genial.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juni 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn du nur hoch und runter fährst - mag sein.
> Wenn du auch - zwangsweise - hohe Anteile flach dabei sind - egal welcher Untergrund - wird es böse. Insbesondere Hinten. Vorne kann man überleben. Zumindest im Winter, oder im Park. Der Grip ist schon genial.


10 km flach asphalt bis zu trail hab ich


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. Juni 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen, wo die am Evo wirklich hinkommen. Scheinen ja auch Kabelführungen zu sein.


Nee, die hohlen Durchführungen sind nur angedeutet.
P.S. Danke Sacki


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juni 2016)

Gehe zurück auf LOS, begib dich direkt dorthin ...
Ach ja, Isopren hat das schöne Logo.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Neue gummis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier noch ein paar bewegte bilder von Sonntag nur mit Junior unterwegs da sich meine frau am samstag beim biken 3 bänder bei sprungelenk eingerissen hat und 1 Woche bis zur schiene pausieren muß






lg


----------



## VAN HALEN (29. Juni 2016)

Wie war das noch mit den Bienen und den Blumen ????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (30. Juni 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Am abgebildeten Reed sind die Dinger hoffentlich besser, als die Neoprendinger.
> Im Serienzustand zerhackt die untere Gabelbrücke im Laufe der Zeit die Leitungen, die im Schwenkbereich laufen.


Die Dinger sind tatsächlich besser, die Leitungen/Züge werden nicht eingequetscht oder zerhackt. Bilder gibts aber erst morgen nachmittag.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juni 2016)

In welchen fahrsituationen quetscht und zerhackt ihr denn die züge mit den isoprenhüllen?
Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit einer engen kehre!


----------



## aufgehts (30. Juni 2016)

Ist mir auch ein rätsel...bei meinem 180er alva sind die klett dinger ok....


----------



## slowbeat (30. Juni 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> In welchen fahrsituationen quetscht und zerhackt ihr denn die züge mit den isoprenhüllen?
> Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit einer engen kehre!


Das Rad einmal gescheit während der Fahrt abgelegt und schon hat die Zughülle *beim Reed* eine satte Kerbe von der Gabelbrücke.
Ist wirklich so, kein Scheiß.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juli 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das Rad einmal gescheit während der Fahrt abgelegt...


Aha, willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass ich mein bike nicht einmal richtig hinwerfen kann, obwohl ich es unermüdlich kreativ immer wieder versuche?


----------



## slowbeat (1. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aha, willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass ich mein bike nicht einmal richtig hinwerfen kann, obwohl ich es unermüdlich kreativ immer wieder versuche?


Das würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!
Ich stelle nur fest, dass es kein Reed ist, das Du regelmäßig anständig wegwirfst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juli 2016)

Mal dem schwülheißen Klima des Bodensees entfliehen, mal keine Matschtrails mit Mücken und Zecken sondern trockener Boden mit Sonnenschein:






Ab nach Klosters und auf Gotschna:






Fang den Schneeball


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Juli 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich stelle nur fest, dass es kein Reed ist, das Du regelmäßig anständig wegwirfst.


Jep, ich habe mal eben nach geschaut. Aber es ist ausreichend eingeschlagen.


----------



## slowbeat (1. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jep, ich habe mal eben nach geschaut. Aber es ist ausreichend eingeschlagen.


Das sieht ziemlich elegant aus.
Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Triathlon ausprobieren, allein beim Wechsel vom Rad zum Laufen nimmst Du allen wertvolle Zeit ab!


----------



## pndrev (2. Juli 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Das sieht ziemlich elegant aus.
> Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Triathlon ausprobieren, allein beim Wechsel vom Rad zum Laufen nimmst Du allen wertvolle Zeit ab!



Dann müsste da aber statt Baum ein Sprungbrett ins Wasser stehen!


----------



## slowbeat (2. Juli 2016)

pndrev schrieb:


> Dann müsste da aber statt Baum ein Sprungbrett ins Wasser stehen!


Reversed  Triathlon? 
Schwimmen, Radfahrn, Laufen ist die Reihenfolge.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Juli 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Reversed  Triathlon?
> Schwimmen, Radfahrn, Laufen ist die Reihenfolge.


Lass mal. Pndrev verblüfft micht immer mal wieder.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (7. Juli 2016)

Heute war der perfekte Tag.
Erst mit dem Mustang den Grossglockner rauf- und runterbrausen und ein bisschen Unsinn machen.



Das Bionicon aus dem Kofferraum holen und den Grossglockner bis zum Hochtürl raufdrücken.
Noch 150 Hm hochtragen und ein erhebendes Panorama genießen.



Dann die hochalpine Abfahrt über Schneefelder.



Bei 2200Hm nochmal kurz auf die Straße und ab in den Trail, der weiter unten Zum Wiesentrail wird.



In Heiligenblut Mittagessen (Spinatknödel!) und dann die alte Grossglocknerstrasse zurück zum Auto hochdrücken. Am Ende wieder Spaß bei der Heimfahrt.
Ok, die Niederlage der Nationalmannschaft trübt den Tag dann doch noch am Ende :-(


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn du nur hoch und runter fährst - mag sein.
> Wenn du auch - zwangsweise - hohe Anteile flach dabei sind - egal welcher Untergrund - wird es böse. Insbesondere Hinten. Vorne kann man überleben. Zumindest im Winter, oder im Park. Der Grip ist schon genial.


hattest recht,
 hinten werkt jetzt der MK auf meine kurzen Home Runden geht der Baron Hinten, aber wen es länger und vorallem auf losem Untergrund Bergaufgeht ist das eine wirkliche Herausforderung 

lg


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2016)

Heut kam lecker Post von unseren Tegernseer Freunden:
(Empfänger ist mein heiliges SS)




 

Danke an den unschlagbar tollen und schnellen Service


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2016)

Schon montiert, morgen wird getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. Juli 2016)

Soooooooo geil!!!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Juli 2016)

Wenn es nass ist, rutscht es hier, wenn es trocken ist, rutscht es hier auch. 
Und der Weg sieht aus wie im Kurpark.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Juli 2016)

Hier die erste Testfahrt, Setup war erst später perfekt :


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn es nass ist, rutscht es hier, wenn es trocken ist, rutscht es hier auch.
> Und der Weg sieht aus wie im Kurpark.




Bischen mehr Druck auf's VR hilft 
(Natürlich nicht gegen das Kurpark-Aussehen. Wird immer schlimmer. Traurig!)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Juli 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bischen mehr Druck auf's VR hilft


Ich weiß ja, dass ich mich über das vorderrad in den hang stürzen soll. Aber mein dreiachsen lagesystem im kopf gibt da immer fehlermeldungen an das belohnungssystem.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Juli 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hier die erste Testfahrt, Setup war erst später perfekt :


Also der erste hupfer am treppeneingang ist schon stark und die restlichen gleichgewichtsübungen sehr überzeugend. 
Wozu jetzt noch ein perfektes setup?


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, dass ich mich über das vorderrad in den hang stürzen soll. Aber mein dreiachsen lagesystem im kopf gibt da immer fehlermeldungen an das belohnungssystem.


Ja, das kostet etwas Überwindung....aber danach kriegt das Belohnungssystem ne extra Portion ab 


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Also der erste hupfer am treppeneingang ist schon stark und die restlichen gleichgewichtsübungen sehr überzeugend.
> Wozu jetzt noch ein perfektes setup?


hehe, anfangs tat ich mir noch schwer.
Die Geo ist nun doch anders als vorher, und das Ansprechverhalten sowieso.
In dieser Hinsicht bin ich etwas pingelig, da muß alles stimmen 
Mittlerweile geht das Ding wie Schmitz`Katze 
Jetzt noch n anderer Dämpfer  und das Teil ist perfekt


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Juli 2016)

Ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende. Der Heidschnuckenweg in drei Tagen, 223 Kilometer, 1000 Höhenmeter und 980 Tiefenmeter. Das ist gesamt nicht viel aber schön war es trotzdem.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Juli 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende. Der Heidschnuckenweg in drei Tagen, 223 Kilometer, 1000 Höhenmeter und 980 Tiefenmeter. Das ist gesamt nicht viel aber schön war es trotzdem.


Nostalgie pur. 1980 mit frau und sohn gefahren. Hätte ich damals ein EVO gehabt, wären mir nicht drei speichen am hinterrad gerissen. Daraufhin haben wir sonntags durch den truppenübungsplatz soltau abgekürzt.

Ach ja, ich war auch nicht faul und habe ein wenig für das familientreffen in Aalen trainiert. Und wenn ich dann die spitzkehren richtig gut drauf habe, werden sie mich mit steilabfahrten abfüttern. 






achtung: länglich aber wahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Juli 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende. Der Heidschnuckenweg in drei Tagen, 223 Kilometer, 1000 Höhenmeter und 980 Tiefenmeter. Das ist gesamt nicht viel aber schön war es trotzdem.
> Anhang anzeigen 512417



Ich kenne es eher so: 22.3km und 1000hm 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nostalgie pur. 1980 mit frau und sohn gefahren. Hätte ich damals ein EVO gehabt, wären mir nicht drei speichen am hinterrad gerissen. Daraufhin haben wir sonntags durch den truppenübungsplatz soltau abgekürzt.
> 
> Ach ja, ich war auch nicht faul und habe ein wenig für das familientreffen in Aalen trainiert. Und wenn ich dann die spitzkehren richtig gut drauf habe, werden sie mich mit steilabfahrten abfüttern.
> 
> ...



Dafür hast noch n paar Extra-Sterne verdient


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nostalgie pur. 1980 mit frau und sohn gefahren. Hätte ich damals ein EVO gehabt, wären mir nicht drei speichen am hinterrad gerissen. Daraufhin haben wir sonntags durch den truppenübungsplatz soltau abgekürzt.
> 
> Ach ja, ich war auch nicht faul und habe ein wenig für das familientreffen in Aalen trainiert. Und wenn ich dann die spitzkehren richtig gut drauf habe, werden sie mich mit steilabfahrten abfüttern.
> 
> ...



 Du meinst vermutlich eine Abkürzung durch den Wietzendorfer Korridor.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Juli 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich eine Abkürzung durch den Wietzendorfer Korridor.


Keine ahnung. Ist zu lange her. Es waren halt zwei schießbahnen (rechts und links) vom weg ausgeschildert. Aber korridor klingt gut.
Btw für die Hm-Fahrer: Im heidesand kann man auch ganz schön kondition liegen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (19. Juli 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Keine ahnung. Ist zu lange her. Es waren halt zwei schießbahnen (rechts und links) vom weg ausgeschildert. Aber korridor klingt gut.
> Btw für die Hm-Fahrer: Im heidesand kann man auch ganz schön kondition liegen lassen.


So ist es, der zum Teil extrem feine Sand kostet Kraft und Kondition.


----------



## ABBiker (19. Juli 2016)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Bilder von mir:
Region Saalbach vor ca. 4 Wochen. Wider erwarten bestes Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. Juli 2016)

Hier sind noch mal ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Heidschnuckenweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder eine kehre. Habe ja lange keine mehr versucht.
Wohin soll ich mit dem oberkörper und wohin schauen?
Und warum kann eine kehre auf einem video nicht wenigstens einmal so grässlich aussehen, wie sie ist?


----------



## luCYnger (24. Juli 2016)

ein Trail-Wiesel allererster Kajüte ..


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Juli 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> ein Trail-Wiesel allererster Kajüte ..
> Anhang anzeigen 514066


Monsterwelle?


----------



## panino (25. Juli 2016)

Ganz in schwarz kommt schon gut


----------



## stefan1067 (26. Juli 2016)

Leider bekomme ich das Bild vom Handy nicht auf die Seite verschoben.


----------



## slimane- (27. Juli 2016)

Auf dem Weg zur Käseralpe im Oytal/Oberstdorf.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (30. Juli 2016)

Was für eine unglaublich tolle Tour: Die Dolomiti Freeride" Tour, im Kern eine Dolomitendurchquerung ist geschafft. 6000 Hm rauf und dank Liftunterstützung 11000 Hm runter. Der härteste Tag hatte 1700Hm per Bike und 3000 Downhillmeter.
Tag 1: Kronplatz
Tag 2: Fanesalm




Tag 3: Die Marmolada im Blick




Tag 4: Pale di San Martino von der Nordseite



Tag 5: Das Felsplateau der Rosetta



Und die unfassbar gute Abfahrt nach Agordo


----------



## kingc2000 (31. Juli 2016)

Fahrrad - Ausflug nach Saalbach am Samstag


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. August 2016)




----------



## damage0099 (4. August 2016)

Ah, sie sind wieder da!
(Die hässlichen Räder im Hintergrund hättst auch wegretuschieren können  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. August 2016)

Und warum hält er sich nicht am sicherungsseil fest?


----------



## luCYnger (4. August 2016)

wozu ? Er hat doch n Lenker zum dran Festhalten.

Die Sicherungsseile sind nur für Leute die keinen Lenker dabeihaben


----------



## pndrev (5. August 2016)

Weil der Fotograf im Weg steht?


----------



## slowbeat (5. August 2016)

Neue Aufkleber aus Österreich:




Und ausnahmsweise mal was in Bewegung:



Das CoilAlva macht echt Laune, vor allem mit der G2s Gabel. Egal, was lemon shox mit dem Dämpfer gemacht haben, es war sehr wirkungsvoll.

Das Bionicon-One war auch dabei:


----------



## herbert2010 (7. August 2016)

hi

1. Tour im Trentino
ein paar echt traumhafte Aussichten. sorry für die vielen bilder aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was weg zu nehmen 































































































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (8. August 2016)

und noch ein Tag 

2. Tour im Trentino
Von Levico Terme über Pergine - Frassilongo - Cima di Mezzodi zum La Bassa (mit 1.838 m der höchste Punkt der Tour) und den Europafernwanderweg 5 hinunter nach Levico Terme
Durchgehend sonnig und heiß, wieder mit traumhaften Ausblicken

gesamt 44,7 km und 1.675 teilweise hart erkämpfte Höhenmeter



















































lg Herbert


----------



## guruW (9. August 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> und noch ein Tag
> 
> 2. Tour im Trentino
> Von Levico Terme über Pergine - Frassilongo - Cima di Mezzodi zum La Bassa (mit 1.838 m der höchste Punkt der Tour) und den Europafernwanderweg 5 hinunter nach Levico Terme
> ...



da waren wir auch letztes Jahr. superschöne Gegend und noch nicht ganz so voll mit Bikern wie drüben am Gardasee. 

wohnt ihr in Levico und wo? wir waren im Cristallo oben

greez guru


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. August 2016)

Ich habe hier das bike entsprechend der neuen zurückhaltung von Bionicon, weniger prominent ins bild gesetzt. Dafür stellt es die wichtige blickführung und den übergang in einen schmalen trail (Baden Württemberg, Aalen kommt bald!) sehr dynamisch dar.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2016)

guruW schrieb:


> da waren wir auch letztes Jahr. superschöne Gegend und noch nicht ganz so voll mit Bikern wie drüben am Gardasee.
> 
> wohnt ihr in Levico und wo? wir waren im Cristallo oben
> 
> greez guru


Hallo

Ja wir wohnen auch im cristallo 
Ja sehr wenig biker da hast recht das ist sehr angenehm

Heute haben wir noch eine nette kleine 700 hm runde gedreht (fotos hau ich später noch raus) 

Jetzt brauch ma mal an tag pause 3700 in 3 tagen fahren wir normalerweise doch nicht als quasi flachländer mit max 400hm hügel 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. August 2016)

Fertig 

Jetzt beide mit Magura-Dämpfer, neueste Kartuschen, vorne Guide-RSC-Geber mit Code-Sattel  , und beide mit exakt demselben Lenkwinkel


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2016)

3. Tour im Trentino

Zuerst von Levico Terme rauf zum Werk Colle delle Benne https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werk_Colle_delle_benne - über einen netten Trail runter zum Lago di Levico; den See einmal mehr, einmal weniger am Ufer entlang fast umrundet. Nach einem kleinen Schwenk in einiger Höhe entlang des daneben liegenden Lago di Caldonazzo teilweise durch die Weinberge, teilweise durch kleine typische italienische Ortschaften.

gesamt 29 km und 749 hm



















































lg


----------



## guruW (10. August 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> 3. Tour im Trentino
> 
> Zuerst von Levico Terme rauf zum Werk Colle delle Benne https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werk_Colle_delle_benne - über einen netten Trail runter zum Lago di Levico; den See einmal mehr, einmal weniger am Ufer entlang fast umrundet. Nach einem kleinen Schwenk in einiger Höhe entlang des daneben liegenden Lago di Caldonazzo teilweise durch die Weinberge, teilweise durch kleine typische italienische Ortschaften.
> 
> ...



yep, kenn ich alles, die Tour hatte ich damals auch gemacht zusammen mit dem Cristallo-Guide Michele (schöne Grüße, wenn ihr ihn treffen solltet). Wir sind dann nur noch anschließend einen Schwenk in Richtung Pian dei Pradi gefahren. Neid. 

greez guru


----------



## herbert2010 (11. August 2016)

4. Tour im Trentino

Levico Terme - Caldonazzo - immer gemächlich und gemütlich bergauf durch Wald und kleine Ortschaften - Malga Doss del Bugo (1052 m) - Doss Alto (1119 m) - über ein paar nette flowige Trails runter nach Caldonazzo und über den Radweg nach Levico Terme mit abschließendem Eisessen in der Fußgängerzone

gesamt 30 km, 883 hm



















































...










lg


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. August 2016)

hier auch mal mein Tätigkeitsnachweis.




edit: 42 km, 1400 hm, 4:30h, kein Eis hinterher, vorne Minion DHF, hinten Rock Razor (nie wieder in der leichten Version!), mitte der Abfahrt am Hinterrad Schlauch einziehen müssen -> komplett fertig


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. August 2016)

Und wo ist das? Sieht nach Meer/mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. August 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Und wo ist das? Sieht nach Meer/mehr aus


Das ist Varazze, 30km östlich von Finale Ligure. Hat auch ein paar nette Trails.


----------



## slash-sash (11. August 2016)

Woher wisst ihr immer so etwas/woran seht ihr das immer? 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie oft ich am Gardasee war. Aber  da stellen Leute hier Bilder rein und ich denke:Cool, da musst du auch mal hin. Wo das wohl ist? Und dann; Bam; kommt die Antwort: Gardasee. Und ich denke; na toll. Da bist du schon X mal runter. Könntest fast schon blind fahren. 
Hut ab. 



Sascha


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Woher wisst ihr immer so etwas/woran seht ihr das immer?
> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie oft ich am Gardasee war. Aber  da stellen Leute hier Bilder rein und ich denke:Cool, da musst du auch mal hin. Wo das wohl ist? Und dann; Bam; kommt die Antwort: Gardasee. Und ich denke; na toll. Da bist du schon X mal runter. Könntest fast schon blind fahren.
> Hut ab.


Vielleicht fährst du da schon blind?


----------



## slash-sash (11. August 2016)

Dank für die Lorbeeren. 
Nee, ich glaube nicht. Aber manchmal wäre es besser 



Sascha


----------



## bolg (11. August 2016)

Ich hab immer die Kamera dabei - da bekomme ich gelegentlich auch was von der Landschaft mit und wenn es nur daheim am Rechner ist


----------



## damage0099 (12. August 2016)

Neulich war ich mal wieder ne Runde biken, schöner knapp 4m breiter Waldweg, so wie ich es mag....

Traf zufällig ein paar fleißige Naturfreunde, die herumliegendes Holz aus dem Weg räumten.
In ihrem Eifer bemerkten Sie garnicht, daß sie das Zeug mitten in die Autobahn legten.

Ich habe sie freundlich darauf hingewiesen, da machten sie große Augen.
Schnell wollten sie alles wieder wegräumen, aber da kam mir eine Idee:

Einfach etwas Erde drauf schmeißen und gut sein lassen.

So kann man drüberfahren, das Zeug ist aufgeräumt und allen ist geholfen....

Später kam ich nochmal vorbei, fuhr drüber, und alle waren glücklich


----------



## herbert2010 (12. August 2016)

5. Tour im Trentino

Eigentlich war ja für heute ein Ruhetag geplant...dann aber hat der Hotelguide vom Wanderweg 303 erzählt...

von Levico Terme über die Strada Provenciale Per Vetriolo bis ca. 1170 m Höhe, dann in den Wald auf den Wanderweg 303 abgezweigt. Auf diesem dann die meiste Zeit technisch anspruchsvoll hinunter nach Levico Terme.

gesamt 11,5 km und 692 hm



















































so das wars jetzt mal aus dem Trentino morgen gehts weiter nach Salzburg mal sehen was sich dort noch findet 

lg


----------



## hulster (14. August 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> hinten Rock Razor (nie wieder in der leichten Version!), mitte der Abfahrt am Hinterrad Schlauch einziehen müssen -> komplett fertig



Wieso tust du auch so was. Pack dir lieber nen DHR II in der Dual Mischung drauf. Der rollt ziemlich gut und pass besser zum DHF.


----------



## damage0099 (14. August 2016)

Bin letztes Jahr den RoRa zum Baron vorne gefahren.
Vinschgau, Riva....
Momentan DHRII, aber auch nur, weil der noch vom Frühling drauf ist, und momentan als Slick gilt 
Top Kombi


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. August 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Wieso tust du auch so was. Pack dir lieber nen DHR II in der Dual Mischung drauf. Der rollt ziemlich gut und pass besser zum DHF.


Im Prinzip hast du recht, aber der Rock Razor in der Gravityausführung (!) kann schon auch was.
Jetzt ist ein Onza Ibex Freeride drauf. Bremsgrip auf dem Haideralmtrail ohne Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2016)

vorbei is mit der ruhe 

1. Tour in Salzburg, 6. Tour im Urlaub

Vom Friedlwirt übers Heutal auf die Hochalm. Von dort schiebend - da 1. das Fahren dort nicht erlaubt ist und 2. ein Normalsterblicher dort eh nicht fahren kann _;-)_ - bis zur Hölzalm und weiter bis zum Wetterkreuz auf 1.508 m. Von dort dann über Wanderwege und Forststraße retour zum Friedlwirt. Ziemlich anstrengende Tour, da die 1198 hm auf nur knapp 10 km zurückgelegt werden.

gesamt 19,85 km und 1198 hm

















































morgen gehts mal in den Zirkus 

lg


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

2. Tour in Salzburg, 7. Tour im Urlaub
Friedlwirt - Schwarzbergklamm - Fußtalstube - Loferer Alm - Liedersberg - Reith - Unken - Friedlwirt
32,6 km und 1.080 hm




















































lg


----------



## bolg (16. August 2016)

Das Bild mit der Felswand im Hintergrund wäre doch ein Foto des Tages wert!


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> Das Bild mit der Felswand im Hintergrund wäre doch ein Foto des Tages wert!


Danke

Na ich lad es mal hoch


----------



## guruW (16. August 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> 2. Tour in Salzburg, 7. Tour im Urlaub
> Friedlwirt - Schwarzbergklamm - Fußtalstube - Loferer Alm - Liedersberg - Reith - Unken - Friedlwirt
> 32,6 km und 1.080 hm



haha, genial, als ob wir uns abgesprochen hätten.  denn auch diese Ecke kenne ich sehr gut, wir sind seit über 10 jahren über Pfingsten immer in Unken und haben die ein oder andere Tour dort schon bestritten. Dann bin ich mal auf deinen 3. Urlaubsstop gespannt. 

greez guru


----------



## panino (16. August 2016)

Oder das, wo sich die Planierraupe an die Räder lehnt


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

guruW schrieb:


> haha, genial, als ob wir uns abgesprochen hätten.  denn auch diese Ecke kenne ich sehr gut, wir sind seit über 10 jahren über Pfingsten immer in Unken und haben die ein oder andere Tour dort schon bestritten. Dann bin ich mal auf deinen 3. Urlaubsstop gespannt.
> 
> greez guru




wir sind jetzt das 5 jahr im sommer da  wie mein junior sagt die Kult Touren Müssen sein, morgen gehts noch zu Achberg und dann reicht es mal für 1 woche mit dem biken nach den Letzten 2 

lg


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (16. August 2016)

Ein paar Bilder der erfolgreich absolvierten Big5 Challenge in Saalbach-Hinterglemm und Leogang.
Die Flowtrails in Saalbach-Hinterglemm sind echt traumhaft und gut in die Landschaft integriert. Sehr zu empfehlen .
Leogang empfand ich dagegen als etwas künstlich, der Berg ist ja quasi mit Abfahrten planiert.
Das Edison hat auf jeden Fall exzellent performt.


----------



## slowbeat (16. August 2016)

Endlich mal auf eine Zweifachkurbel umgebaut :


 
Schaltet trotz 22/38 Kombination ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2016)

3. Tour in Salzburg, 8. Tour im Urlaub
Friedlwirt - Unken - Reith - Aschauer Sattel - Oberjettenberg - Haiderhof - Unken - Friedlwirt
28 km und 786 hm



















































so der urlaub geht morgen zu ende das war es jetzt mal für ein paar tage großen respekt vor meinem junior der jetzt in 11 urlaubstagen 8 runden mit im schnitt 1000 hm pro runde mit uns gefahren ist 

lg herbert


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2016)

Als Wurzel-Fan ein kleiner Eindruck unserer letzten Tour.
Danach kamen die 'Männer-Wurzeln' , leider brauchte ich alle Mitfahrer zum spotten, daher kein Video-/Bildmaterial davon.


----------



## gerald555 (19. August 2016)

Kurzurlaub am Lipno-Stausee mit hohem Spaßfaktor


----------



## Lbob (19. August 2016)

Mein Edison mit neuen Felgen


----------



## herbert2010 (22. August 2016)

Hier noch ein kurzes video vom urlaub


----------



## Volker2273 (24. August 2016)

Genug Federweg ist doch durch nichts zu ersetzen, oder ? Farblich passt es zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. August 2016)

Gestern sind wir das erste Mal mit den EVOs im Bikepark gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. August 2016)

Ich habe gerade versucht, das VR heraus zunehmen. Es scheint, als wäre das Gewinde der Gabel defekt. Kann das mit dem Werkzeug passieren?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. August 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht, das VR heraus zunehmen. Es scheint, als wäre das Gewinde der Gabel defekt. Kann das mit dem Werkzeug passieren?
> Anhang anzeigen 523250


Das Gewinde ist tatsächlich defekt. Eine Katastrophe! Das VR lässt sich nicht mehr ausbauen und auch die Achse lässt sich nicht ziehen. Wie kann denn das bei einer 20mm Achse beim Ausbauen passieren?


----------



## skask (27. August 2016)

Woran merkt du, dass das Gewinde defekt ist?
Wie lange liegt denn der letzte Ausbau zurück?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. August 2016)

Tja, die Achse habe ich seit gut einem Monat nicht mehr gelöst. Mit roher Gewalt und einem zweiten Mann ging sie dann später raus. Grund hierfür war, dass die Achse leicht eingefettet wurde und sie nun, möglicherweise aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen, mit den Lagern des VR verklebt wurde. Dass das überhaupt passieren kann, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. August 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Tja, die Achse habe ich seit gut einem Monat nicht mehr gelöst. Mit roher Gewalt und einem zweiten Mann ging sie dann später raus. Grund hierfür war, dass die Achse leicht eingefettet wurde und sie nun, möglicherweise aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen, mit den Lagern des VR verklebt wurde. Dass das überhaupt passieren kann, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


Ich baue das vorderrad jedesmal aus, wenn ich das bike mit dem auto transportiere, also recht oft. Da kann man nichts kaputt machen.
Frage: hattest du eventuell in der zeit seit dem letzten ausbau einen sturz? Der muss gar nicht dramatisch gewesen sein. Dann können sich die beiden standrohre in den gabelbrücken gegeneinander verwinden (tordieren) und dann bekommt man die verklemte achse nicht heraus. Erst, wenn man die schrauben der gabelbrücke löst und die standrohre ein wenig hin und her verdreht, findet man schnell eine stellung, in der die achse wieder ziemlich leicht heraus geht. Vielleicht ist das der grund?


----------



## Sackmann (27. August 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Tja, die Achse habe ich seit gut einem Monat nicht mehr gelöst. Mit roher Gewalt und einem zweiten Mann ging sie dann später raus. Grund hierfür war, dass die Achse leicht eingefettet wurde und sie nun, möglicherweise aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen, mit den Lagern des VR verklebt wurde. Dass das überhaupt passieren kann, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.



Ich kann mir auch grad nicht vorstellen wie oder was da passiert ist.
Das Gewinde ist nun wirklich kein Feingewinde und greif ja mit eigentlich relativ wenigen Gewindegängen. Mir ist bisher kein solcher Fall bekannt.
Wie meinst du das mit dem Verkleben durch hohe Temperaturen?
Geht jetzt wieder alles?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2016)

Das Gewinde ist nur im Ansatz beschädigt. Die Achse ist so stark verklebt gewesen, dass die gewindeführende Seite der Gabel nach außen gedrückt wurde und die Bremsscheibe verzogen hat. Die Achse ließ sich zwar drehen aber nicht ziehen. Ich bin tatsächlich schon am verzweifeln gewesen. Ich nehme an, dass eben aufgrund der genauen Passung die Achse überhaupt erst verkleben konnte? Wir hatten hier temporär 39 Grad, in dem Fahrradschuppen mag es nochmal deutlich höher gewesen sein. Die Achse hatte ich übrigens mit Naben und Tretlagerfett von "Hanseline" behandelt.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2016)

Hier kann man nochmal sehen, wie die Gabel auseinander gedrückt wurde. Und das eben nur deshalb, weil die Achse verklebt gewesen ist.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. August 2016)

Und hier sind nochmal ein paar bewegte Bilder. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (28. August 2016)

Wie meinst du denn das mit dem Verkleben?
Wie konnte es denn überhaupt verkleben?
Das ist kein Kleber im Spiel und Fett verklebt keine Achse.


----------



## tane (28. August 2016)

...zeitig in der früh auf 1780m...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. August 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wie meinst du denn das mit dem Verkleben?
> Wie konnte es denn überhaupt verkleben?
> Das ist kein Kleber im Spiel und Fett verklebt keine Achse.



Außer etwas Fett kam von meiner Seite nie etwas auf die Achse.
Wie gesagt, so richtig erklären kann ich mir das auch nicht.


----------



## luCYnger (29. August 2016)

8th man view :




... Sonnenaufgang mal wieder um ne lockere Stunde verpennt


----------



## Deleted 325120 (31. August 2016)

Achte


luCYnger schrieb:


> 8th man view :
> Anhang anzeigen 523919
> 
> ... Sonnenaufgang mal wieder um ne lockere Stunde verpennt


Achtermannshöhe?


----------



## luCYnger (31. August 2016)

yo


----------



## TheSpecialOne (31. August 2016)

tane schrieb:


> ...zeitig in der früh auf 1780m...



Ist doch kein Problem mit dem Auto....


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. September 2016)

Das Oktoberfest naht...


----------



## bolg (7. September 2016)

Jetzt bereust du, dass du nicht das rote Bionicon genommen hast! Würde wunderbar zur Maid im Dirndl passen, aber so sieht es etwas blass aus, das Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. September 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> Jetzt bereust du, dass du nicht das rote Bionicon genommen hast! Würde wunderbar zur Maid im Dirndl passen, aber so sieht es etwas blass aus, das Fahrrad



Das ist ihr EVO, ich fahre das rote.


----------



## bolg (7. September 2016)

Aaah, dann ist alles klar! Das Auge wird automatisch auf das Wesentliche gelenkt 
Hätte ich mir ja denken können!!!


----------



## Promontorium (7. September 2016)




----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. September 2016)

Bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## herbert2010 (8. September 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Bei bestem Wetter.
> Anhang anzeigen 527079


So und jetzt machs dreckig


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2016)

Wenn so wenig los ist, und bei Bionicon nur ein paar lollifarben für das bike neu sind, gibt es von mir auch nur wieder spitzkehren. Es sind die letzten drei, die ich auf einem wunderschönen trail noch nicht geschafft hatte. In epischer breite hier also ein teil meiner attacken auf die so harmlos aussehenden kehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. September 2016)

Ich bewundere dich ja für deine Ausdauer und deinen Willen, aber gibt es nichts Spannenderes, um sein Evo zu bewegen?
btw. auf Videos täuscht es ja gern mal, aber willst du diese Kehre unbedingt so langsam fahren? Spontan meine ich, dass etwas mehr Fluss, ein wenig in die Kehre drücken, vllt. verbunden mit kurz blockiertem HR der Kehre die Zähne ziehen sollten.


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> verbunden mit kurz blockiertem HR


DAS !!! geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (9. September 2016)

Jaja, er hat Jehova gesagt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bewundere dich ja für deine Ausdauer und deinen Willen, aber gibt es nichts Spannenderes, um sein Evo zu bewegen?
> btw. auf Videos täuscht es ja gern mal, aber willst du diese Kehre unbedingt so langsam fahren? Spontan meine ich, dass etwas mehr Fluss, ein wenig in die Kehre drücken, vllt. verbunden mit kurz blockiertem HR der Kehre die Zähne ziehen sollten.


Interessante ansicht. Mir macht flottes fahren nur dann richtig spaß, wenn ich die schwierigkeiten zwischendurch auch meistere. Manches, was beeindruckend aussieht, ist meiner erfahrung nach koordinativ eher einfach. Vielleicht ist mehr mut als üblich gefordert.
Konkret für diesen trail kannst du eine perfekte kurventechnik hier (ab 1:10) sehen. Die erste gezeigte kehre ist ausgesetzt. Die zweite ab 1:23 perfekt gefahrene kehre ist die erste in meinem video. Aus reinen trainingsgründen möchte ich diese kehre fahren statt versetzen, denn es gibt ja reichlich kehren, wo das hinterrad durch einen baum oder felsen blockiert wird. Und auch der fahrer im video versetzt aus gutem grund sehr hoch.
Und das blockierte hinterrad?
Was meinst du wie genau ich aufs video geschaut habe, ob sich da nicht etwa ein sandkörnchen bewegt und mich @damage0099 anschließend zur sau macht? Wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du ja, wie das hinterrad in der dritten kehre teilweise abhebt, ohne dass ein sandkorn rieselt. In der ebene hebt das rad bei dem tempo nicht ab.
Und das EVO? Ich lerne mit dem overkill-bike, weil es mir sicherheit gibt. Und dann probiere ich es mit dem hardtail. Und das funzt bisher.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (16. September 2016)

*Mein multifunktionales EVO Wohnmobil *


----------



## bolg (16. September 2016)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> *Mein multifunktionales EVO Wohnmobil *


Mit Hörnchen am Lenker wäre der Aufbau perfekt


----------



## herbert2010 (21. September 2016)

hier noch ein Video vom Salzburg Urlaub 






lg Herbert


----------



## physshred (24. September 2016)

Ich mag die Staatsforsten eh nicht so gern, aber die aus Kreuth/Tegernsee/Rottach sind die assligsten. Die sind sich grundsätzlich zu fein unten im tal was an die schilder zu hängen dass sie BEIDE zugäge zum Gipfel sperren, sondern erst oben, 500m vorm einstieg zum gipfel.
Geil wars dann trotzdem noch...


----------



## slowbeat (25. September 2016)

Grüne Räder sind hier etwas unterrepräsentiert. 



 
Nach wie vor ein tolles Rad, grad mit dem renovierten Fahrwerk. Jetzt fehlen nur noch neue Schuhe.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. September 2016)

Etwas Herbst auf den Hometrails 






Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (27. September 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Oktober 2016)

Neu 40mm vorbau und den baron wieder vorne und hinten nach dem ich schon 2 mk geschrottet habe  






Lg


----------



## VAN HALEN (4. Oktober 2016)

GW im retro-cruiser look


----------



## VAN HALEN (4. Oktober 2016)

Und meins noch mit neuen Laufrädern


----------



## Evo-Lu (4. Oktober 2016)

Zurück aus dem Vinschgau.
Das Evo rockt wie Hölle. Bin nie ein besseres Rad gefahren! So happy!


----------



## physshred (22. Oktober 2016)

Heute wars oben eher so freeride style. 
Dank der 'Auflage' war der erste Teil vom Trail fahrbar.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. November 2016)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. November 2016)

Nachlese vom Dolomiti Freeride:

Marmolada


 



 

Pale di San Martino


 

Rosetta


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. November 2016)

Was neulich im wald geschah oder in einer parallelwelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (8. November 2016)

Hauptsache Fahrer und Bike noch einsatzbereit.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. November 2016)

Ein paar Bilder von heute...


----------



## herbert2010 (8. November 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von heute...Anhang anzeigen 544868 Anhang anzeigen 544869 Anhang anzeigen 544870


Oh da könnte ich glatt neidisch werden gibt nix schöneres als schnee biken


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. November 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Oh da könnte ich glatt neidisch werden gibt nix schöneres als schnee biken


nur mit Hund


----------



## herbert2010 (8. November 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> nur mit Hund


der ist zu alt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. November 2016)

Ich begleite meinen 12 1/2 jahre alten hund immer noch mit dem fahrrad. Mein trackstand ist schon sehr gut geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. November 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich begleite meinen 12 1/2 jahre alten hund immer noch mit dem fahrrad. Mein trackstand ist schon sehr gut geworden.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich begleite meinen 12 1/2 jahre alten hund immer noch mit dem fahrrad. Mein trackstand ist schon sehr gut geworden.


14 jahre und er soll laut doc. nicht mehr mit biken, wandern geht gerade noch aber bei längeren touren mußte ich ihm dann auch schon tragen  ist schade aber sein herz will nicht mehr mit


----------



## Deleted 325120 (9. November 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 545099


Jetzt reichts aber  und ich sitze hier am trockenen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. November 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> 14 jahre und er soll laut doc. nicht mehr mit biken, wandern geht gerade noch aber bei längeren touren mußte ich ihm dann auch schon tragen  ist schade aber sein herz will nicht mehr mit


Ein hundeleben verläuft im zeitraffer. Auch wir werden das bike irgendwann nur noch müde anschauen. Aber solange ich es noch erstrampeln kann, wird es hier noch den einen oder andere beitrag geben.


----------



## slimane- (9. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted 325120 (10. November 2016)

Bei den Witterungsbedingungen schleicht sich das Gefühl ein , als würde man mit rechteckigen Laufrädern fahren .


----------



## herbert2010 (13. November 2016)

Fein Heute 









































lg


----------



## ABBiker (13. November 2016)

Heute im Taunus.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. November 2016)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Heute im Taunus.Anhang anzeigen 546121


Schöne zusammenstellung. Aber ein rotes bike gäbe erst den entscheidenden kompositorischen farbtupfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABBiker (13. November 2016)

Da muss ich dir recht geben, das Bild wäre mit rotem Bike besser rüber gekommen.


----------



## ABBiker (15. November 2016)

Weil es am Wochenende so schön war...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. November 2016)

Fehlende Höhenmeter werden durch Schlamm ersetzt .


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. November 2016)

Man kann auch immer und immer wieder fragen: "Wann tunnel ich denn endlich?"


----------



## herbert2010 (18. November 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Fehlende Höhenmeter werden durch Schlamm ersetzt .Anhang anzeigen 547512


ah du hast auch den neuen style für dich endeckt, ich hätte doch heute fotos machen sollen dann wären unsere bikes als Zwillinge Durchgegangen


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. November 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ah du hast auch den neuen style für dich endeckt, ich hätte doch heute fotos machen sollen dann wären unsere bikes als Zwillinge Durchgegangen



Das Rad sieht die Tage wirklich böse aus.

Ich bin da nur bedingt ein Fan von.

Aber anders funzt es leider nicht...


----------



## herbert2010 (25. November 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (26. November 2016)

Und noch eins von heute endlich mal wieder etwas sonne  hoffentlich hat es bald - grade


----------



## ABBiker (4. Dezember 2016)

Vergangene Woche in Finale. Mit dem Wetter großes Glück gehabt, jeden Tag Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (4. Dezember 2016)

Heide-Runde Kalt und Lustig





































lg


----------



## luCYnger (4. Dezember 2016)

heut mal wieder das kleine Schwarze ausgeführt ..


 


dem aufmerksamen Betrachter wird möglicherweise auffallen, dass das Hinterrad zu klein aussieht..
also
ich kann durchaus empfehlen das mal auszuprobieren, ein 26er HR ins 27,5er zu stecken, falls man sowas noch rumzuliegen hat


----------



## rasometer (6. Dezember 2016)

Du Verrückter!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. Dezember 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> heut mal wieder das kleine Schwarze ausgeführt ..
> Anhang anzeigen 552582
> 
> 
> ...


Wie tritt sich das denn dann. 
Ich habe da spontan Bedenken, dass der Sitzwinkel dann doch etwas flach ist.


----------



## luCYnger (6. Dezember 2016)

na wenn das 1 Grad Unterschied ausmacht, ist das sicher nicht kriegsentscheidend ...
sicher merkt man einen Unterschied. Aber nur bei steil bergauf.

Deutlicher macht sich der Unterschied in der Agilität des Bikes bemerkbar
und natürlich bergab etwas spurstabiler, da der Lenkwinkel ja auch flacher wird.
Ich habe den Bock anfangs mit 26er, dann mit 27,5er und nun halt mal gemischt gefahren
und, welche Überraschung, ist so der beste Kompromiss aus beidem.

Bleibt aber nicht so, da ich das Hinterrad aus dem anderen Hobel habe. Nur zum Testen, quasi


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2016)

Traumhaft Heute  Leider hatte ich nur die Handy Knipse mit 









































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Dezember 2016)

Im dezember wetter und trails wie im märz.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2016)

Der Flow fehlte etwas...ziemlich viel Stau...

Aber sauber gefahren!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Dezember 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Der Flow fehlte etwas...ziemlich viel Stau...


Das ist kein stau, das sind meine bewunderer. Die freuen sich, dass ich da endlich runter gekommen bin.    Nur die eine kehre - hüstel.
Aber im rest ist voll der flow. Du weißt ja. An den Albhängen sind wegen der erosion die ersten kehren fast immer die schwersten.



> Aber sauber gefahren!


Danke.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (14. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Dezember 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 555475


Da jetzt einen acryllack oder silikonkautschuk drüber und du musst dich nicht mehr jedes mal durch den dreck quälen, damit es so cool aussieht, dass den leuten der döner aus der hand fällt, wenn sie dich auf dem bike sehen.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Dezember 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da jetzt einen acryllack oder silikonkautschuk drüber und du musst dich nicht mehr jedes mal durch den dreck quälen, damit es so cool aussieht, dass den leuten der döner aus der hand fällt, wenn sie dich auf dem bike sehen.


Ja nennt sich dreckslack bekommt man aber nur im winter im gut sortierten bikeladen


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Dezember 2016)

Neuer Dämpfer und neue Bremsscheiben





lg


----------



## Felger (15. Dezember 2016)

wie kommst du mit der Stahlfeder klar? Fehlt da nicht etwas die Endprogression?


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Dezember 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> wie kommst du mit der Stahlfeder klar? Fehlt da nicht etwas die Endprogression?


Ich sag es dir wen die härtere feder da ist, aber eins kann ich sagen der gripp gewinn ist deutlich spürbar und er spricht sensibler an wie der db 

Lg


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (17. Dezember 2016)

Erfrischungs Familien Tour

















lg


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Dezember 2016)

Da können wir am Bodensee auch mitreden, seit Wochen erfrischend...
Heute zu Viert eine schöne Trailtour am Hausberg unternommen:





Schlotter...





Tja, da kann man von unterschiedlichem Kälteempfinden sprechen


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2016)

Das Motto heute: Ganz in Weiß 
Soooo geil!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Dezember 2016)

Ah, du kannst es nicht lassen, diesen grässlichen trail runter zu fahren.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Dezember 2016)

Kranker Scheiss so ganz in Weiß


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Dezember 2016)

@damage: Grusel - diese Armiereisen - und genial - Deine Fahrtechnik 
Und dann noch das gute alte Supershuttle 

Gestern bin ich dem Bodenseenebelmeer entflohen und ab in die sonnigen Alpen:
Mein Evo blieb aber daheim, es kam mein Ironwoodnachfolger mit,
drum nur ein Bild ohne Bionicon aber extra für @damage!
Na erkennst Du den Trail wieder? Wo war ich?





Die Gondelbahn für die Skifahrer - morgens bin ich selbst noch ein wenig Ski gefahren - hat mich sogar samt Bike mit hoch genommen 
Und dann staubtrockene Trails runter!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Dezember 2016)

Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen neid-button?


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Dezember 2016)

Ach Oldie-Paul, wenn ich Deine schönen Filme so sehe, dann fährst Du - so glaube ich - von uns allen am meisten MtB 
Da drücke ich dann den Neid- und Bewunderknopf.
(Und nun hätte ich aber gern Schnee, bitte drei Mal 50 cm in den Alpen )


----------



## Promontorium (19. Dezember 2016)

Gerne, nebeneinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Dezember 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ach Oldie-Paul, wenn ich Deine schönen Filme so sehe, dann fährst Du - so glaube ich - von uns allen am meisten MtB
> ...


Danke, ich freu mich über jedes Lob. Es motiviert einfach.


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Dezember 2016)

schnell mal den Schnee ausnutzen






mit der 600 feder läuft der Dämpfer mal sehr fein soweit ich das nach der Heutigen tour beurteilen kann.

lg


----------



## bolg (20. Dezember 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ach Oldie-Paul, wenn ich Deine schönen Filme so sehe, dann fährst Du - so glaube ich - von uns allen am meisten MtB
> Da drücke ich dann den Neid- und Bewunderknopf.
> (Und nun hätte ich aber gern Schnee, bitte drei Mal 50 cm in den Alpen )


Nee, bei uns hier war es schon weiß im Schwarzwald. Und kalt war es auch schon! Und  eine fette Erkältung habe ich ebenfalls hinter mich gebracht - das war jetzt genug Winter! Der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben!!!
Ab heute werden die Tage wieder länger, das Frühjahr ist also schon in den Startlöchern - und Ostern steht vor der Tür


----------



## aufgehts (20. Dezember 2016)

bolg schrieb:


> das war jetzt genug Winter! Der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben!!!
> Ab heute werden die Tage wieder länger, das Frühjahr ist also schon in den Startlöchern - und Ostern steht vor der Tür





von wegen.....
auch letzten winter hat die skitouren-saison erst im januar begonnen.
die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Dezember 2016)

@VotecTox: Hmmmm, ich kann leider nur vermuten: Madrisa hoch, rechts runter? 
Klär mich bitte auf 
Sieht geil aus 

Ja, das SS ist (so wie es jetzt da steht) ein Traum


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Dezember 2016)

@damage0099 :  Du bist bestens aufgeklärt 
Genau der Trail mit der "abgebrochenen und ausgesetzten Kehre".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. Dezember 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @damage0099 :  Du bist bestens aufgeklärt
> Genau der Trail mit der "abgebrochenen und ausgesetzten Kehre".


 
Mensch, da war ich auch schon (zu!!) lang nimmer 
Aber nächstes Jahr!


----------



## bolg (23. Dezember 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 557205 Anhang anzeigen 557206
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. Dezember 2016)

Auf dem Brocken am 24.12.16


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Dezember 2016)

Perth schrieb:


> Auf dem Brocken am 24.12.16
> Anhang anzeigen 558247 Anhang anzeigen 558249


Wenigstens einer, der weiße weihnachten feiern konnte. Auf das mistwetter auf dem Brocken ist verlass!


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ein sehr unscheinbarer Trail 
Kehren sehr dicht aufeinander


----------



## tane (30. Dezember 2016)

S O U V E R Ä N!!!!!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (30. Dezember 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ein sehr unscheinbarer Trail
> Kehren sehr dicht aufeinander


Fahrtechnisch ist das sehr beeindruckend, aber die Trails sind nicht sehr flowig. In der schwäbischen Alb gibt es doch auch "schönere" Trails


----------



## Promontorium (30. Dezember 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ein sehr unscheinbarer Trail
> Kehren sehr dicht aufeinander
> 
> Video...



Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, daß das die Originalgeräusche in Superzeitlupe sind oder ist das Hintergrundmusik aus dem "Grusel-und Thrillersoundtracks" - Store von Amazon?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Dezember 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch ist das sehr beeindruckend, aber die Trails sind nicht sehr flowig. In der schwäbischen Alb gibt es doch auch "schönere" Trails


schön gesagt. Ich staune auch, dass jemand an solchen Stücken Spaß haben kann. Gut gefahren, keine Frage, aber in meinen Augen sehr unattraktiv.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2016)

vorletzte runde dieses jahr  -2 grad strahlender Sonnenschein einfach nur Geil
































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (30. Dezember 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> vorletzte runde dieses jahr  -2 grad strahlender Sonnenschein einfach nur Geil
> lg


Ihr seid tough! Bei Minusgraden verliere ich die Lust.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ihr seid tough! Bei Minusgraden verliere ich die Lust.


Das ist kein problem mit den richtigen Klamotten, aberder größte vorteil ist der super gripp


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Dezember 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> schön gesagt. Ich staune auch, dass jemand an solchen Stücken Spaß haben kann. Gut gefahren, keine Frage, aber in meinen Augen sehr unattraktiv.





DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch ist das sehr beeindruckend, aber die Trails sind nicht sehr flowig. In der schwäbischen Alb gibt es doch auch "schönere" Trails


Ihr versteht das nicht. Flow gibt es genug, aber im clinch mit der grässlichen kehre oder gar kehrenkombination die nerven und die oberhand zu behalten ist einfach geil - so sehr ich dieses wort auch hasse.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Dezember 2016)

Der eine steht halt auf so gebastel, der andere liebt den Flow. 
Manche mögen auch beides 
Aber so geil wie damage muss man das erstmal hinbekommen,
auch wenn mir hätte das Video ohne Zeitupe besser gefallen hätte.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2016)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch ist das sehr beeindruckend, aber die Trails sind nicht sehr flowig. In der schwäbischen Alb gibt es doch auch "schönere" Trails



Ja, @DOKK_Mustang : Da hast du absolut recht! Ich suche schon sehr akribisch.....'schönere' in 'meinen Augen' gibt es jedoch nicht sehr viele  . 'Schön' ist Auslegungssache....flow gibts überall...



Promontorium schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, daß das die Originalgeräusche in Superzeitlupe sind oder ist das Hintergrundmusik aus dem "Grusel-und Thrillersoundtracks" - Store von Amazon?



Ooooh, haha,habe vergessen, den Sound rauszunehmen....sorry!



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> schön gesagt. Ich staune auch, dass jemand an solchen Stücken Spaß haben kann. Gut gefahren, keine Frage, aber in meinen Augen sehr unattraktiv.



Tja, wie gesagt: Flow gibt's überall....mich reizen daher eher die kniffligen Sachen.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das nicht. Flow gibt es genug, aber im clinch mit der grässlichen kehre oder gar kehrenkombination die nerven und die oberhand zu behalten ist einfach geil - so sehr ich dieses wort auch hasse.



Ja, Paul, Du verstehst das glaub ich schon  



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Der eine steht halt auf so gebastel, der andere liebt den Flow.
> Manche mögen auch beides
> Aber so geil wie damage muss man das erstmal hinbekommen,
> auch wenn mir hätte das Video ohne Zeitupe besser gefallen hätte.
> ...



Zur Zeitlupe: Ich habe ne Funktion der Cam getestet und mal in SlowMotion aufgenommen. Habe mir auch nicht arg viel Mühe gegeben, das stimmt. Aber ich finde slow-motion immer wieder super. 
Schaue mir auch interessante Videos in 0.25 an.


Ja, alles in allem: Die Mischung machts. Ich fahre alles gern, solange es Spaß macht.
Mich reizt halt das Stolpern am meisten.
Zur Abwechslung lasse ich es auch öfters mal gerne laufen oder gehe bischen springen.

Allround heißt das Zauberwort.
Spaß steht bei mir jedoch immer im Vordergrund 

In diesem Sinne: Allen einen guten Rutsch, morgen noch ne geile letztjährige Ausfahrt und für's nächste Jahr viel Zeit, Spaß und immer heile Knochen!


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hier noch was von den letzten 2 tagen und übrigens umsetzen ist out wir hüpfen um die Kurve 








Lg


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Januar 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das ist kein problem mit den richtigen Klamotten, aberder größte vorteil ist der super gripp



Die richtigen Klamotten sind nicht das Problem, sondern der eiskalte Wind im Gesicht!

Aber heute habe ich dieses Problem gelöst: Der Fullfacehelm macht die Bäckchen und das Kinn warm, außerdem ist er hinten weiter runtergezogen. Sehr gut, so klappt es auch bei -2 Grad .


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Die richtigen Klamotten sind nicht das Problem, sondern der eiskalte Wind im Gesicht!
> 
> Aber heute habe ich dieses Problem gelöst: Der Fullfacehelm macht die Bäckchen und das Kinn warm, außerdem ist er hinten weiter runtergezogen. Sehr gut, so klappt es auch bei -2 Grad .


Daführ gibts was günstiges  nennt sich vollbart


----------



## bolg (1. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir eine Sturmhaube aus Merinoschaf zugelegt. Notfalls eignet sich die für eine Polarexpedition und zudem ist sie leichter zu reinigen als der Vollbart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Januar 2017)

Die alte bauernweisheit trifft mal wieder zu:
"Ist silvester kalt und klar,
ist am nächsten tag neujahr!"
Und was für ein großartigen neujahrstag. Ich habe gleich einmal getestet, was es dieses jahr neues für mich zu üben geben könnte.
Aber schaut selber. Da ist doch wirklich noch viel luft nach oben?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Januar 2017)

Ein Detailbild des heutigen Tages. Schmutziger war es noch nie.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Januar 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Detailbild des heutigen Tages. Schmutziger war es noch nie. Anhang anzeigen 561224


Macht das noch Spaß? Ich stelle mir gerade "Trails" vor, die nur noch seifig sind und wo der Reifen kaum noch Halt findet.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Januar 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Detailbild des heutigen Tages. Schmutziger war es noch nie. Anhang anzeigen 561224


Viel interessanter wäre ein bild mit fahrer


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Januar 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Macht das noch Spaß? Ich stelle mir gerade "Trails" vor, die nur noch seifig sind und wo der Reifen kaum noch Halt findet.


Das Wetter kann man ja leider nicht beeinflussen. Für mich gilt halt, dass ich bei jedem Wetter fahre.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Januar 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Detailbild des heutigen Tages. Schmutziger war es noch nie. Anhang anzeigen 561224


Sag mal, wo fährst du eigentlich?
Den federweg dieser wunderbaren gabel nutzt du gar nicht, sondern verschenkst ihn sinnlos an dreck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. Januar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sag mal, wo fährst du eigentlich?
> Den federweg dieser wunderbaren gabel nutzt du gar nicht, sondern verschenkst ihn sinnlos an dreck!


 
Der Rückweg führte mich am Elbeseitenkanal entlang und dieser ist ziemlich eben, dafür aber heute mit reichlich Gegenwind und Hagel bedacht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Januar 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> ... am Elbeseitenkanal ...


Kannst du einen ort nennen? Ich bin einfach neugierig - nostalgie.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Januar 2017)

mit dem neuen Dämpfer hat es noch mehr gripp als mit dem Inline, hätte ich nicht gedacht das man aus dem bike nochmal mehr rausholen kann  da schleppe ich das mehr gewicht gerne mit

lg


----------



## tane (5. Januar 2017)

...die kg wärns weniger als die €€€...


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Januar 2017)

tane schrieb:


> ...die kg wärns weniger als die €€€...


So teuer war er nicht hab ihm market gekauft 155.- mit einer ferder 

Die haben sogar noch 2 glaub ich  

Lg


----------



## damage0099 (5. Januar 2017)

Ganz schön schwierig, die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Januar 2017)

@damage0099: Warst Du bei den Schwöartreitern?
Endlich Schnee! Bei uns am See auch:






Mal Sonne - mal Schneegestöber, aber Evos wohin man schaut:






Und mit meinem Evo auf Tour






Der Bodensee im Hintergrund:






Was für ein Gegensatz: Neujahr wieder in Klosters/Davos gewesen,
dieses Mal zusammen mit einen Bikekumpel auf seinem Supershuttle:






Da wars immernoch staubtrocken auf den Trails:






Da ich in Klosters wieder mein Fremdbike mit hatte, nur ein Angeberphoto von mir 
Vollgaaas:


----------



## damage0099 (6. Januar 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder  
Ich wohne irgendwie in der falschen Gegend!




Votec Tox schrieb:


> @damage0099: Warst Du bei den Schwöartreitern?



Nein, leider nicht 

Da wär urplötzlich ein Holzstapel am Wegesrand, der sich super zum springen eignet


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Januar 2017)

Heute -6 beim wegfahren -8 oben dann starker wind aber gripp und Fun ohne ende

















lg


----------



## tane (6. Januar 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> So teuer war er nicht hab ihm market gekauft 155.- mit einer ferder
> 
> Die haben sogar noch 2 glaub ich
> 
> Lg


hat die feder die dabei war genau gepasst? wieviel wiegst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (6. Januar 2017)

tane schrieb:


> hat die feder die dabei war genau gepasst? wieviel wiegst du?


Nein erst wen ich es endlich schaffe fertig abzunehmen 

Es war eine 500 dabei die war zu weich, die 600 die ich jetzt habe past perfekt ca 104 kg fahr fertig und ich schätze mal bei 10 kg weniger past die 500 perfekt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...mpfer-216mm-ebl-neu-mit-rechnung-und-garantie

Lg


----------



## tane (6. Januar 2017)

thx herb! da werd ich dann eine 400er brauchen (bissl>80kg mit allem zeux, protektoren etc)


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. Januar 2017)

Ein Bild von gestern...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## gerald555 (8. Januar 2017)

Bei uns im Wald gibt es auch noch grüne Flecken! 
Kleine Alzrunde am Freitag bei -8°


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Januar 2017)

endlich 









































lg


----------



## tane (8. Januar 2017)

latisberg?


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Januar 2017)

tane schrieb:


> latisberg?


Unter anderem


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Januar 2017)

Evos on Tour:






Mittlere Temperatur:






Außer einer Mitfahrerin aus unserer "Mittelalterlichen-MtB-Damengruppe" wollte Keiner mit,
die Männer hatten Ausreden 






Mal etwas steiler:






Beide Evos:






Da ist noch Luft nach oben 






Evo Frühsport 






Da bin auch mal mit drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (10. Januar 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Evos on Tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klasse!


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Januar 2017)

Junior und ich haben uns mal ein neues schnelles spaß ht aufgebaut 





lg


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (15. Januar 2017)

*wintergrüße aus aalen*


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Januar 2017)

Das erste Bild MUSS Photo des Tages, ach was, der Woche werden!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. Januar 2017)

...von heute:


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Januar 2017)

Bei uns war es gestern und heute auch <traumhaft zum Biken 





















lg Herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeahyaa (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## gerald555 (23. Januar 2017)

Heute noch den schönen freien Tag ausgenutzt


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (23. Januar 2017)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Januar 2017)

Trackstand?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Januar 2017)

Ich bin heute beim Bunny Hop hängengeblieben, so ein Mist 


 

Einige Biker sind über den gefrorenen See gefahren! Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sie Respekt verdienen oder ob man den Kopf schütteln soll. Na ja, war auf jeden Fall eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Felger (29. Januar 2017)

Geht zur Zeit schon


----------



## Felger (29. Januar 2017)

Ach, ich hab noch ne neue Farbvariante


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. Januar 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab noch ne neue Farbvariante
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 569568


Ich bin blind, meine Augen wollten mein Herz schützen


----------



## damage0099 (29. Januar 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin blind, meine Augen wollten mein Herz schützen


Dito


----------



## Felger (29. Januar 2017)

Man braucht kein Licht wenns dämmert. Man wird immer gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (29. Januar 2017)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2017)

Kein bild, kein video. Das einzige, was an meinem selbstschrauber hardtail für das wintertraining und den hund von bionicon ist, ist der sattel.
Aber eine frage: braucht jemand einen gutscheincode von lupine (-10%)? Der winterpokal hat ihn mir beschert.


----------



## Iffe23 (1. Februar 2017)

Ich und mein Holz feat. Bionicon 

<3


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Februar 2017)

Iffe23 schrieb:


> Ich und mein Holz feat. Bionicon
> 
> <3


Demnächst bunnyhopp? Unbedingt video posten!


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Februar 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (4. Februar 2017)

das Tauwetter beginnt  das erste mal  seit Wochen im Plus Bereich 

















lg


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Februar 2017)

Eis Eis Eis und Kekse





















first






second






lg


----------



## slowbeat (8. Februar 2017)

Ohne Spikereifen auf Eis unterwegs.
Wärst du allein, würde ich denken, dass du einfach blöd bist.

Offensichtlich bist du aber mit deinem Sohn unterwegs, damit nicht blöd, sondern ziemlich bescheuert.


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Februar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ohne Spikereifen auf Eis unterwegs.
> Wärst du allein, würde ich denken, du einfach blöd bist.
> 
> Offensichtlich bist du aber mit deinem Sohn unterwegs, damit nicht blöd, sondern ziemlich bescheuert.


Komm runter im wald gibts keine spikes

Aber vieleicht bist du zu blöd das zu kapieren

Wir hatten spass und ein wenig eis ist nicht so tragisch wie du in deinem Wohnzimmer sitzend vieleicht denkst

Wir fahren seit einigen jahren im winter und da kann es auch mal eisig sein aber vieleicht bist du zu bescheuert das zu wissen 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (8. Februar 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Komm runter im wald gibts keine spikes
> 
> Aber vieleicht bist du zu blöd das zu kapieren
> 
> Wir hatten spass und ein wenig eis ist nicht so tragisch wie du in deinem Wohnzimmer sitzend vieleicht denkst


Ich fahre das ganze Jahr durchgehend Rad und bei mir sind die Wege weiter oben auch noch spiegelglatt. Ohne Spikereifen kann ich da nicht fahren, laufen geht nur mit Spikes an den Schuhen. 
Spikes gehören an Reifen, das hat mit Wald oder nicht nix zu tun.  Oder was hast du gemeint? 

Wenn du dich selbst hinlegst,bist du schuld. Bei deinem Sohn ist das was anderes. Verstehst du  das?


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Februar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich fahre das ganze Jahr durchgehend Rad und bei mir sind die Wege weiter oben auch noch spiegelglatt. Ohne Spikereifen kann ich da nicht fahren, laufen geht nur mit Spikes an den Schuhen.
> Spikes gehören an Reifen, das hat mit Wald oder nicht nix zu tun.  Oder was hast du gemeint?
> 
> Wenn du dich selbst hinlegst,bist du schuld. Bei deinem Sohn ist das was anderes. Verstehst du  das?


Ganz kurz für dich 
Zum 1 Es geht dich nichts an zum 2  du warst auch nicht dabei und kennst die strecken nicht 
Zum 3 spikes gehören nicht in den wald sondern auf due strasse 
Zum 4 mein junior fährt unter anderen dh was im normalfall sicher grössere gefahren birgt als am rand einiger eisflächen vorbeizufahren 

Verstehst du das ?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Februar 2017)

Eis ist doch prima. Hat einen sehr geringen rollwiderstand.
Und immer schön in der tiefsten rinne halten.
Eisglätte hängt stark von der temperatur und der oberfläche ab.
Ob mit oder ohne spikes besser ist, kann man nur vor ort entscheiden.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2017)

Ich fahr auch Eisplatten wie immer mit Baron und HT2


----------



## aufgehts (8. Februar 2017)

unglaublich, 
wie sich die --buben-- wegen so einer nichtigkeit gleich in die haare kriegen .


----------



## slash-sash (8. Februar 2017)

Steht in den Forenregeln: bei anderweitigem Denken ist sofortiges Handeln in Form von Beleidigung, Sarkasmus, Provokation oder andere Hilfsmittel, die zum sofortigen Streit führen zwingend anzuwenden. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. Februar 2017)

Versteh' die Aggressivität seitens @slowbeat jetzt auch nicht. Scheint dem Jungen doch nix passiert zu sein, sonst würde er die Bilder nicht posten. Oder ist heut' Stänkerabend ohne Grund? Mann Mann Mann!


----------



## slowbeat (9. Februar 2017)

Moin, 
Ich bin ganz entspannt und will keinen belehren. Ich geb nur meine Meinung wieder, mehr nicht. Von Aggressivität keine Spur. 
Dass der Reibwert von Eis und Gummi verschwindend gering ist, muss man nicht diskutieren. 

Die Kohle für so manche Anschaffung rund ums Rad wäre halt in nem Satz vernünftiger Spikereifen nachhaltig angelegt. Aber das merken die meisten erst, wenn es mal richtig knallt und die Götter in weiß antreten müssen. 

Ist doch nix passiert, du warst nicht dabei, Downhill ist gefährlicher, Spikereifen gehören auf die Straße? 
Ganz ehrlich? Lächerlich. 

Euch allen einen entspannten Tag! 
Nehmt das alles hier nicht zu ernst.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Februar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich bin ganz entspannt und will keinen belehren. Ich geb nur meine Meinung wieder, mehr nicht. Von Aggressivität keine Spur.
> Dass der Reibwert von Eis und Gummi verschwindend gering ist, muss man nicht diskutieren.
> 
> ...


Eventuel wärst du auf der strasse besser aufgehoben als im wald, denn wer mit spikes im wald fährt hat mtb fahren leider nicht verstanden 

Aber bleib entspannt und fahr weiter mit spikes 

Dir auch einen schönen tag 

Lg


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Februar 2017)

Wider dem Ernst mit und ohne Spikes ;-)

Zwar nicht mit dem Evo aber Dank des Schnees sieht man mein "Lord Öhli" ja auch kaum,
den Film davor müßtet ihr sehen... flott unterwegs, dann Stecker im Tiefschnee, Überschlag mit Bauchpflatscher, großes Gelächter drumherum, das war genial )


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wider dem Ernst mit und ohne Spikes ;-)
> 
> Zwar nicht mit dem Evo aber Dank des Schnees sieht man mein "Lord Öhli" ja auch kaum,
> den Film davor müßtet ihr sehen... flott unterwegs, dann Stecker im Tiefschnee, Überschlag mit Bauchpflatscher, großes Gelächter drumherum, das war genial )


Erst anheizen und dann rar machen - wo ist das video?


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2017)

Hast ja recht! Ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem Einstellen von Videos geht, die Kamera habe ich gerademal seit 2 Wochen und ich muß zur Zeit wirklich viel arbeiten, sodaß keine Zeit bleibt sich damit näher zu befassen - 1000 Ausreden!
Aber das Video folgt noch - versprochen!


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Februar 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hast ja recht! Ich weiß nicht wie das mit dem Einstellen von Videos geht, die Kamera habe ich gerademal seit 2 Wochen und ich muß zur Zeit wirklich viel arbeiten, sodaß keine Zeit bleibt sich damit näher zu befassen - 1000 Ausreden!
> Aber das Video folgt noch - versprochen!


wir warten gerne etwas


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> H... - 1000 Ausreden!


z.b. bei youtube hochladen , link hier eingeben - fertig.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Februar 2017)




----------



## TheSpecialOne (11. Februar 2017)

Heiliger Strohsack.....was ist das denn......wieder im Wald aber ohne Spikes unterwegs.......Euch merke ich mir vor....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. Februar 2017)

Nix besonderes, aber ich wollte mich auch mal wieder hier verewigen.


----------



## Promontorium (11. Februar 2017)

Dein Hund kann schreiben? Wow!


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2017)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. Februar 2017)

Wir sind am Wochenende die Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke "Woodpecker" zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr runtergeschlittert 
Blick auf den Startturm.



 

Viel Federweg hilft immer, die Magic Marry richtet den Rest.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Februar 2017)

Saison hat begonnen. Die kehren sind unverändert boshaft.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2017)

Von heute:


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Februar 2017)

wo?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2017)

In der Nähe von Deutsch Evern. Nicht weit davon befindet sich auch ein mit Kameras gespicktes Waldstück, mit dem Hinweis "Betreten verboten".


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (18. Februar 2017)

gibt es bei euch Ärger wegen der Wölfe, oder sind die mittlerweile akzeptiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Februar 2017)

Uiii, ein urururenkel des würgers vom weissen moor!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Februar 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> gibt es bei euch Ärger wegen der Wölfe, oder sind die mittlerweile akzeptiert?


Das hängt ja möglicherweise immer davon ab, wie hoch der eigene Schaden bewertet wird, der durch das Reißen von Nutztieren entstanden ist, oder ob Zäune gebaut, Tiere abends in den Stall geführt werden müssen.


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2017)

Mit neuem LRS (MK3) und RF SIXC-Kurbel


----------



## Deleted 325120 (19. Februar 2017)




----------



## IBEX73 (20. Februar 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mit neuem LRS (MK3) und RF SIXC-Kurbel



Geiler Fotograf... !


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2017)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Geiler Fotograf... !


Fotografieren kann er fast so gut wie fahren


----------



## IBEX73 (20. Februar 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Fotografieren kann er fast so gut wie fahren



@damage0099 : Da bist Du uns jetzt aber nen Fotobeweis schuldig.... (Vom fahren,Bilder sind ja nur solala)


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2017)

Ok, beim nächsten mal fotografier ich


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. Februar 2017)

Bei bestem Wetter...


----------



## gerald555 (22. Februar 2017)

Meine gestrige Feierabendrunde.
Wird langsam mal Zeit, dass die Tage wieder länger werden.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Februar 2017)

eis is weg endlich 





und ein kleiner Junior 2016 Remix den er selbst geschnitten hat 







lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. Februar 2017)

Ich finde die Farbe schon ziemlich geil.


----------



## bolg (23. Februar 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe schon ziemlich geil.
> Anhang anzeigen 577827


Ja, das Matschbraun macht am meisten Spaß


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Februar 2017)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. Februar 2017)

Meeeensch, endlich wieder Spaß bei einer Trainingstour! Dank Nobby Nic und ovalem 34 Kettenblatt auf 9-46 e13 Kranz. Die NN rollen superb. Ich habe mich sogar mit einem Rennradler kurzzeitig erfolgreich angelegt . Der hat nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich mit meinem Fullface kam .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (26. Februar 2017)

Der NN ist ein Top Allrounder.
Mein Hinterreifen hat mittlerweile 3700 belegbare Kilometer drauf. Über Stock und Stein, gemäßigter Bikepark, Straße und Sommer wie Winter. Mit Schlauch möchte ich ihn aber nicht fahren! Meiner ist total perforiert.  Bin aber immer noch von der Performance begeistert.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Februar 2017)

Hach, Bährenschlößle. 
Schön.
Das waren noch Zeiten.
Zum Glück haben sich damals noch keine Bionasen mit Fullface an mich drangehängt 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2017)

Schlammig kann ich auch! Von heute morgen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2017)

Habt ihr eigentlich als kinder nicht genügend dreckeln dürfen?


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Februar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich als kinder nicht genügend dreckeln dürfen?


Doch da haben wir ubs schon fürs biken vorbereitet


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich als kinder nicht genügend dreckeln dürfen?


Doch, ich habe mir mein inneres Kind erhalten und genieße deshalb diese Momente, Schlamm umgraben zu dürfen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2017)

bolg schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe mir mein inneres Kind erhalten und genieße deshalb diese Momente, Schlamm umgraben zu dürfen.


Beim bund ward ihr als auch nicht?
Ich habe ein selbstgeschraubtes für training mit und ohne dreck. Und die Bionicons kommen sauber über den trail! Sonst unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht mehr von anderen bikes.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Februar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Beim bund ward ihr als auch nicht?
> Ich habe ein selbstgeschraubtes für training mit und ohne dreck. Und die Bionicons kommen sauber über den trail! Sonst unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht mehr von anderen bikes.


Dich war ich 

Und was soll ich dir sagen mein evo hab ich jetzt 1 jahr, es hat jetzt um die 6500 km und 100.000 hm
Gefahren wird Bei jedem wetter inklusive streusaltz, wird im winter und nur mit hochdruck bei der tankstelle gereinigt.

Letztens hab ich mal alle lager im hinterbau geöffnet ich war wiklich begeistert so saubere und gut gefettete lager hatte ich nach so einer laufzeit noch nie respekt an Bionicon 

Und auserdem gehört ein bike auch im dreck gefahren ich hätte zwar das 160 hardtrail aber das macht nicht soviel Spaß wie das evo

Lg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Februar 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Letztens hab ich mal alle lager im hinterbau geöffnet ich war wiklich begeistert so saubere und gut gefettete lager hatte ich nach so einer laufzeit noch nie respekt an Bionicon


Prima info. Da brauch ich ja noch jahrelang noch nicht nachzuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (26. Februar 2017)

gerne

und heute hatten wir endlich mal trockene trails 









lg


----------



## bolg (26. Februar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Beim bund ward ihr als auch nicht?
> Ich habe ein selbstgeschraubtes für training mit und ohne dreck. Und die Bionicons kommen sauber über den trail! Sonst unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht mehr von anderen bikes.


Ne, die Zeit habe ich mit 24 Monaten Zivildienst getauscht. Erschien mir sinnvoller! Und meine Räder dürfen ruhig dreckig werden, egal was drauf steht


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. Februar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Beim bund ward ihr als auch nicht?
> Ich habe ein selbstgeschraubtes für training mit und ohne dreck. Und die Bionicons kommen sauber über den trail! Sonst unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht mehr von anderen bikes.



Durchaus! Daher kommt ja möglicherweise der Drang, ständig draußen sein zu wollen. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 325120 (27. Februar 2017)

Frühling 2016...bald ist es wieder soweit. ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Frühling 2016...bald ist es wieder soweit. ;-)


Na siehst du geht doch! 
Übrigens gibt es verschiedene arten von dreck. Wenn sich nach 20 - 30 m fahrt kein rad mehr dreht, und man nur noch tragen kann, hält sich die freude darüber in grenzen. Das vergnügen hatte ich oft genug, wenn ich mit hund und bike unterweg war. Muss ich nicht mehr haben.


----------



## bolg (28. Februar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Na siehst du geht doch!
> Übrigens gibt es verschiedene arten von dreck. Wenn sich nach 20 - 30 m fahrt kein rad mehr dreht, und man nur noch tragen kann, hält sich die freude darüber in grenzen. Das vergnügen hatte ich oft genug, wenn ich mit hund und bike unterweg war. Muss ich nicht mehr haben.


Ja, irgendwann ist dann die Selbstreinigungsfähigkeit des Reifenprofils überfordert, wenn nicht mehr die nötige Geschwindigkeit erreicht wird und sogar Bergab wie blöd getreten werden muss, um nicht stecken zu bleiben.
Abgesehen davon gibt es einen schönen Monolog in T.C. Boyles "Grün ist die Hoffnung", der sich mit den verschiedenen Arten von Dreck befasst. Immer wieder nett zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (2. März 2017)

neu: test sattel, kassette sunrance mx8 11-46 (vorher shimano 11-46)











den mavic claw pro xl 2.5 fahre ich jetzt seit c.a 2 Monaten der ist wirklich sehr fein gleich auf mit MM und Baron projekt nur mehr Volumen






lg Herbert


----------



## Felger (2. März 2017)

wie gehts dir mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer im EVO? ist der nicht zu wenig progressiv?


----------



## herbert2010 (2. März 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> wie gehts dir mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer im EVO? ist der nicht zu wenig progressiv?


Einfach genial das teil  ist jedes gramm mehr wert 

Ein sehr feiner Fortschritt zum monarch und db inline, obwohl der inline schon sehr gut funktioniert hat, der gripp gewinn am hinterrad war verblüfend für mich passt das bike jetzt optimal

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (5. März 2017)

gestern war es Traumhaft bei uns 18 grad, sonne, trockene trails, da bin ich gleich mit Halsschmerzen und Verkühlung aufs bike 


























lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (5. März 2017)




----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. März 2017)




----------



## Votec Tox (6. März 2017)

Am Samstag mit einem Bekannten auf der Trailtour namens "Steil ist geil" hinterher gejapst, kein Photo gemacht...
Am Sonntag die gleiche Tour in Ruhe mit unserer Damen-MtB-Gruppe, bzw. nur die Bionicon Evo Fahrerin hatte den Mumm mitzufahren!

Und hier meistert sie mit Bravour auf ihrem Evo: 





Dieser Hang hatte es aber in sich, meine beider Versuche zuvor mit Überschlag sind leider nicht dokumentiert,
man sieht aber auf dem ersten Bild gut wie das Vorderrad wie ein Lämmerschwanz hin- und herwackelt, extrem rutschig unter dem Laub,
da half nur die alte Motorradfahrer"weiheit": Gas löst Probleme (manches Mal):







Der hang kippt nochmals ab, Bilder bringen das ja nie rüber...





Und das Evo fuhr so souverän los, doch dann rutschte das Vorderrad leider weg:










Drum heißt die Tour nun:
"Steil ist geil - steiler ist geiler - ganz steil tut manches Mal weh..."


----------



## Votec Tox (6. März 2017)

Nachtrag: Ich kann meine Beiträge nicht mehr korrigieren, wie kommt denn so etwas? Also entschuldigt die Flüchtigkeitsfehler...


----------



## herbert2010 (6. März 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich kann meine Beiträge nicht mehr korrigieren, wie kommt denn so etwas? Also entschuldigt die Flüchtigkeitsfehler...


Kann es sein das die gabel am evo zuwenig luft hat ??


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. März 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich kann meine Beiträge nicht mehr korrigieren, wie kommt denn so etwas? Also entschuldigt die Flüchtigkeitsfehler...


Das geht mir auch schon seit einigen tagen so. Vorher konnte ich zwar schreiben, aber nicht mal editieren. Das war noch schlimmer.
Ach ja, schön steil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2017)

Vor vier wochen lagen auf diesem weg auf etwa 400 m etliche 100 frisch gefällte bäume herum. Nichts ging mehr. Jetzt liegen sie alle gut aufgeräumt am rand. Ein einziger stamm würde für einen schönen drop genügen.
Ach ja, falls sich jemand wundert - der sattel ist original Bionicon!





Modderplas frei nach M.C. Escher.​Wozu biken nicht alles gut ist. ​


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. März 2017)

Wieso fährst du denn mit einem Nicht-Bionicon herum? Das macht doch keinen Spaß  .


----------



## bolg (11. März 2017)

Das erklärt sich durch die "Dreck und Matsch"-Diskussion 

So nebenbei: Mich regt bei solchen Schlammpisten immer der Vorwurf auf, dass wir MTBer den Wald kaputt machen würden. Was die Waldwirtschaft allerdings in ein paar Tagen schafft zu zerstören, bekommt ein Horde Biker in hundert Jahren nicht hin. Da werden Singletrails und schmalere Wege zu Highways plattgewalzt, ohne Rücksicht auf Naturschutz. Da schimmern mitten im Wasserschutzgebiet Pfützen aus Diesel und Schweröl, die von den Maschinen tropfen, aber da hört man nichts von den ach so besorgten Vereinen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Wieso fährst du denn mit einem Nicht-Bionicon herum? Das macht doch keinen Spaß  .


Wieso? Ist doch richtig im dreck!





bolg schrieb:


> Das erklärt sich durch die "Dreck und Matsch"-Diskussion ...


Genau!
Es ist mein trainingsrad für den winter und einkaufsrad ganzjährig. Aus resten zusammen geschraubt. Und der sattel ist von der ersten Alva-serie! Außerdem kann ich damit meine fahrtechnik testen. Wenn ich mit hohem sattel auf diesem hardtail stellen schaffe, die ich vor jahren mit mühe überhaupt hinbekommen habe, dann ist das ein sicherer fortschritt. Die Bionicons kommen dann für die neuen erhofften sternstunden zum einsatz.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2017)

Und passend zu Oldie-Pauls Beitrag noch ein Nichtbionicon, dafür extra unscharf aufgenommen!
Und siehe da am Bodensee gibt es sogar verblockte Trails,
zur Not nehmen wir das "Bach"bett im Tobel ;-)


----------



## Deleted 325120 (12. März 2017)

Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt...;-)


----------



## Votec Tox (13. März 2017)

Damit ich wieder Bilder posten darf,
bin ich Gestern extra mit zwei Bionicon auf Tour,
die Eine "hatte Rippen" (Prellung vom Mtb-Sturz), der Andere "hatte Rücken" (Bandscheibenproblem)...
aber es wurde keine Invalidentour und Dank des Supershuttlefahrers gabs klasse Photos!
Hier meine Mitfahrer:






Und "Rippen" im Flug durch den Wald:






"Rücken" auf dem Weg um die Kehre, mal ein Bild auf dem der Photograph ist:






Und das Evo steil bergab (@ Herbert: habe es mit der zu wenigen Luft in der Gabel weitergegeben, leider hatten wir keine Pumpe dabei):






Huch, da kommt doch schon wieder dieses Nicht-Bionicon:






Und fliegt schnell vorbei:






Nun aber Schluß, aber der Himmel war so schön blau ;-)


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2017)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. März 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Huch, da kommt doch schon wieder dieses Nicht-Bionicon



Fährst du mit dem eigentlich auch bergauf bei Euren Touren?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. März 2017)

Na klar! Mit 1x11 und einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze.
Das sportliche Fahrwerk ist ja auch keine solche wippende Sänfte mehr wie bei den Bergabrädern früher.
Aber logischerweise fahre ich nicht raketenschnell bergauf... eigentlich auch mit keinem Rad... ;-)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. März 2017)

Vielleicht kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teil in dein Fotoalbum laden.
Interessiert mich, da ich mit meinem Demo auch immer 250Hm in den Bikepark radeln muss
und mit damit echt schwer tue.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## hulster (17. März 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teil in dein Fotoalbum laden.
> Interessiert mich, da ich mit meinem Demo auch immer 250Hm in den Bikepark radeln muss
> und mit damit echt schwer tue.
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal das Bike der Woche an. Demo - Touren im Deister. 
Ist es zu stark - bist du zu schwach.
Trainieren - oder EVO kaufen. Das geht besser bergauf. 
Nen Dämpfer mit nem vernünftigen Lockout sollte auch was helfen.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. März 2017)

lg


----------



## Votec Tox (18. März 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teil in dein Fotoalbum laden.
> Interessiert mich, da ich mit meinem Demo auch immer 250Hm in den Bikepark radeln muss
> und mit damit echt schwer tue.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, 
wie Hulster schrieb gibt es dazu passend gerade den "Bike der Woche"-Faden mit Evil Knievels Demo.
Ich denke, daß ich den großen Vorteil habe und als kleinere Frau mit Rahmengröße S im "Uphillmodus" den Sattel nur auf Lenkerhöhe rausziehen muß, es somit eine ganz erträgliche Geometrie hat, um hochzufahren, zumal die modernen Fahrwerke ja eher straffer und die Gabeln nicht mehr ganz so hoch sind, wobei mein Demo eher verspielt ist, kein superflaches Racebike, das würde nicht passen.
Ich habe seit Mai letzten Jahres mit meinem Demo tatsächlich 3150 km absolviert und die meisten davon selbst gestrampelt, also auch einige Höhenmeter, nur ab und zu mit der Bergbahn hoch. Man muß nur mit den passenden Leuten oder allein hochstrampeln, mit auf Vortrieb optimierten ;-) Bikern geht das natürlich nicht bergauf. 
Ich kann Dir mal Bilder in einer PN schicken, im Album habe ich es bewußt nicht, da "Lord Öhli" ja eine Prototypengabel hat und ich hier nur ab und zu eher etwas unscharfe Bilder poste ;-) und keine Diskussion über die Gabel anstoßen möchte...
Welches Demo hast Du? Aber laß uns weiter per PN schreiben und nicht den Bionicon-Faden "versauen" ;-)
Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. März 2017)

Nachdem @herbert2010 so schön graue märzbilder gepostet hat, lege ich mal ein ebenso graues video nach. Der märzlook hat den vorteil, dass man recht weit sieht und so beurteilen kann, was man da tut.


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2017)

Sauber, Paul!!
Wie steil die Kehre tatsächlich ist, kommt absolut nicht rüber!


----------



## bolg (19. März 2017)

Gestern hat es hier wie aus Eimern geregnet und heute durfte ich raus, um im Dreck zu spielen .....


----------



## bolg (19. März 2017)

... und leider habe ich vergessen, die Schlammklumpen zu fotografieren, die auf dem Oberrohr kleben. Teilweise hat mich der Dreck tatsächlich überholt.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. März 2017)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. März 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 587081 Anhang anzeigen 587082 Anhang anzeigen 587081 Anhang anzeigen 587082 Anhang anzeigen 587083 Anhang anzeigen 587084 Anhang anzeigen 587086


Schöne bilder. Bild fünf sieht aus wie eine tanzlinde. Ist das irgendwo im gebiet Wilsede / Soltau? Du weißt, mich plagt die neugier ...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. März 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Schöne bilder. Bild fünf sieht aus wie eine tanzlinde. Ist das irgendwo im gebiet Wilsede / Soltau? Du weißt, mich plagt die neugier ...


Richtig, Wilsede ist von dort aus etwa 500 Meter entfernt. ;-)


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. März 2017)

Langsam geht der Winter und das Training macht wieder Spaß .


----------



## herbert2010 (23. März 2017)

20 grad waren vorhergesagt na 7 grad haben wir geschafft  die Glaskugel brauch ich auch





lg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2017)

Hier geht es nicht so elegisch zu. 





 
Und so sah es am rasenhang der felsen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (25. März 2017)

hi

Lainzer Tiergarten runde

Herr Paul ein paar Blümchen für dich 















































lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (26. März 2017)

Gestern im Harz...


 

 

 

 

 

 

 Anhang anzeigen 588126


----------



## VAN HALEN (26. März 2017)

*Grün* und *Gelb*, die neuen Frühlingsfarben !!!!


----------



## gerald555 (29. März 2017)

2 Tage Auszeit genommen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (29. März 2017)

Der neue SQLab-611-Sattel fährt sich sehr gut und ist mit 153g super leicht. Die Vecnum-Stütze mit 200mm Verstellweg und 545g ist nach 1,5 Jahren Wartezeit (!) endlich da! Auch hier Daumen hoch.
Und ein netter Singletrail am Bächlein, Bikerherz was willst du mehr?


----------



## bolg (29. März 2017)

Noch ein geduldiger Mensch


----------



## gerald555 (30. März 2017)

Heute mal wieder den Alztrail Tacherting


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. März 2017)

@gerald555 Du hast recht: Ehrgeiz kann man nicht trainieren ;-)
aber er treibt immer wieder an, wenn man ihn hat.
Darum wieder ein kleines video von meinen bemühungen.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. April 2017)

das ist ja mal traum wetter bei uns 

























lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. April 2017)

Mal wieder gescouted.
Gerade mal 12 von 21 kehren geschafft. Da gibt es noch viel zu üben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. April 2017)

Jetzt habe ich noch ein Video von meinem zweiten Erfolgserlebnis am Donnerstag.





 
Ich war selber verblüfft, dass ich beim siebenten Mal rum gekommen bin. Aber sie ist mental einfacher zu fahren, als die ein paar postings zuvor, weil ein kräftiges gesträuch den strauchelnden biker auffängt, wenn er zu weit nach außen gerät. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die kehre fährt, wenn ich es einmal mit der downhill geometrie versuche. 

Aber nun muss ich mich erst einmal erholen.


----------



## damage0099 (2. April 2017)

Danke an @Gpunkt für's schießen:


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich noch ein Video von meinem zweiten Erfolgserlebnis am Donnerstag.
> Ich war selber verblüfft, dass ich beim siebenten Mal rum gekommen bin. Aber sie ist mental einfacher zu fahren, als die ein paar postings zuvor, weil ein kräftiges gesträuch den strauchelnden biker auffängt, wenn er zu weit nach außen gerät. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich die kehre fährt, wenn ich es einmal mit der downhill geometrie versuche.


Ich bin beeindruckt wie ihr diese Kehren auf der schwäbischen Alb übt und übt und übt. Aber lasst doch mal ein bißchen Abfahrtsflow in euer Leben.
Wir sind am Samstag 1100Hm (hoch) gefahren und u.a. die Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke "Woodpecker" 4x runtergeballert. Unter 1:57min im schnellsten Run mit drei "walls". Da ist das Evo voll in seinem Element .


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> ... Aber lasst doch mal ein bißchen Abfahrtsflow in euer Leben. ...


Oh, das gibt es genug. Nur habe ich nicht mehr die naive freude am ballern. Wenn man älter wird, brechen die knochen leichter und heilen langsamer. Die leute, die einem die arbeit abnehmen werden rarer.
Und dann sollte man bedenken, dass die umgesetzte energie in einem sturz bei doppelter geschwindigkeit viermal so hoch ist. Summa summarum wiegt das vergnügen die drohungen nicht auf.
Und dann sollte man bedenken, ob man allein unterwegs ist oder mit anderen. Nicht zu vergessen, gibt es am spot ein netz fürs handy?
Ich habe hier einige schöne flowige strecken, aber wenn ich enge kehren fahren kann, kommen die stücke zwischen ihnen noch dazu.  
Was ich vergaß: wenn man 1100 Hm gefahren ist, könnte es sein, dass man etwas geschwächt ist, unkonzentriert und dass schon mal eine fehlkoordination unterläuft.
Irgendwann in baldiger zukunft verstehst du vielleicht meine einstellung.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Oh, das gibt es genug. Nur habe ich nicht mehr die naive freude am ballern. Wenn man älter wird, brechen die knochen leichter und heilen langsamer...
> Und dann sollte man bedenken, dass die umgesetzte energie in einem sturz bei doppelter geschwindigkeit viermal so hoch ist.
> ...
> Irgendwann in baldiger zukunft verstehst du vielleicht meine einstellung.


Ich verstehe das alles sehr gut. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: 
Lieber sicher und kontrolliert mit 15-20 km/h einen schönen lieblichen Trail fahren, als mit 0,5 km/h in der technisch extrem schweren Kehre stürzen und den steilen Abhang runterfallen. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert ungemein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das alles sehr gut. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
> Lieber sicher und kontrolliert mit 15-20 km/h einen schönen lieblichen Trail fahren, als mit 0,5 km/h in der technisch extrem schweren Kehre stürzen und den steilen Abhang runterfallen. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert ungemein .


Mit dieser aussage hast du völlig recht. Deswegen schaue ich mir die diretissima an der kehre genau an. Bei der kehre im video ist ein kleiner erdwall (wohl vom wegebau) mit drei kräftigen gesträuchen an der stelle der kameraposition vorhanden. Die fangen den biker auf, der da die kontrolle verliert. Ich habe schon etliche im gesträuch verschwinden gesehen. Die hatten halt kein Bionicon.


----------



## hulster (4. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert ungemein .



Stimmt - aber dass die Einschlag Energie im Quadrat zur Geschwindigkeit steigt leider auch. Kleiner Fehler - große Wirkung.

Beim Stolperbiken tust du dir halt selten (solange keine Absturzgefahr) was wirklich schlimmes (geht aber auch). Großer Fehler - kleine Wirkung.
Und wenn man an der Geschicklichkeit Spass hat.....

Ich fahr auch lieber ein wenig flüssig und seh lieber Hindernisse Sprünge/Gaps/Drops als Herausforderung, als mit MaxSpeed (so hab ich das aber bei dir auch nicht verstanden) irgendwo runterzuheizen. Spitzkehren Trails machen mir eher weniger Spass - auch weil ich es nicht kann  (zumindest wenn HR versetzen notwendig)


----------



## herbert2010 (8. April 2017)

Heute gabs Kontrast programm zu letzter Woche, Regen Kälte aber feine Trails 






















lg


----------



## herbert2010 (9. April 2017)

HI

heute war das wetter schon besser 









































lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (9. April 2017)

Bei bestem Wetter...


----------



## hulster (10. April 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Bei bestem Wetter...



Wo warst du den da?


----------



## Votec Tox (11. April 2017)

Da würde ich mal spontan die Lüneburger Heide vermuten?
Da bin ich mal durchgefahren und es sah genauso aus


----------



## Deleted 325120 (11. April 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal spontan die Lüneburger Heide vermuten?
> Da bin ich mal durchgefahren und es sah genauso aus



Richtig, das ist die Lüneburger Heide rund um Wilsede.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. April 2017)

Die Abfahrt vom berühmten Wilseder Berg.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. April 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> ... Aber lasst doch mal ein bißchen Abfahrtsflow in euer Leben. ...


 Hier kannst du sehen, wo ich meinen geheimen abfahrtslüsten fröne. 
Das wie kommt später ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (15. April 2017)

Gestern in Thale und hier bei der Auffahrt zum Hexentanzplatz. 









 
In diesem Sinne, frohe Ostern!


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2017)

nochmal schnell bevor der Winter wieder kommt 



















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2017)




----------



## skask (17. April 2017)

Heute war der Wald aber wieder unordentlich, da half nur rüberklettern, trotz Bioniconsystem.





Ansonsten war es aber schön


----------



## physshred (18. April 2017)

Letztes Wochenende versucht über Stierjochsattel ins Rißtal zu fahren. Da waren die NO Hänge ab ca. 1300m unfahrbar, weil geschlossene Decke. Jetzt geht wahrscheinlich die nächsten 2 Wochen gar nix über 1200m. Wenigstens hab ich noch nen t1 steig gefunden...


----------



## Votec Tox (21. April 2017)

@damage0099 :
Gestern um 20 Uhr habe ich auf dem Rückweg hier einen Stopp eingelegt, na wo war ich?





und ja, ich bin nicht alles durchgefahren, das kann ich dort nicht mal bei Trockenheit...
war aber echt spannend zu fahren...






Und @All, nun das Bioniconbild, damit es "ontopic" bleibt


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2017)

Boh, schwierig 
Ich brauch noch n Tip


----------



## herbert2010 (22. April 2017)

bei 680hm war heute schluß ohne polar ausrüstung 




































lg


----------



## Votec Tox (22. April 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Boh, schwierig
> Ich brauch noch n Tip


Dort hast Du mir das HR-Versetzen gezeigt und in diesem Trail haben wir nur im oberen Teil geübt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (22. April 2017)

....leider ist der Kurzurlaub schon wieder rum...

Aber schee wars!!
Ich hab mich ja mit dem Gedanken gequält das B. zu verkaufen....aber es fährt ja schon ziemlich geil auf den 'gardesischen' Rumpeltrails


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Dort hast Du mir das HR-Versetzen gezeigt und in diesem Trail haben wir nur im oberen Teil geübt.


Aaaah, jetzt wird's Tag 
Ach komm, den packst mittlerweile doch locker 
Der ist im Winter ziemlich geil.
Waren wir im Januar bei nem guten halben Meter Schnee, da ist oben nicht arg weit davon ein kleiner SkiLift mit lecker Schneebar


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> ....aber es fährt ja schon ziemlich geil auf den 'gardesischen' Rumpeltrails


Ich finde, es fährt sich überall ziemlich geil 
Steht m.E. anderen Bikes nichts, garnichts hinterher....
Sehe ich immer wieder.
Das einzige, was nachsteht, ist nur meine Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. April 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich finde, es fährt sich überall ziemlich geil  ...


Hier z.b. auch. Den sonnenschein (!) am montag habe ich spontan genutzt. Da kam der flow bis bis in die spitzkehren. 
Jetzt heißt es nur noch ein paar tage durchhalten und den 1. mai überstehen. Dann wird die die galerie wieder prall voll bilder.


----------



## mzonq (28. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hier z.b. auch. Den sonnenschein (!) am montag habe ich spontan genutzt. Da kam der flow bis bis in die spitzkehren.
> Jetzt heißt es nur noch ein paar tage durchhalten und den 1. mai überstehen. Dann wird die die galerie wieder prall voll bilder.



Macht dich das Gebimmel der Trail Bell nicht waaaahhhnnnsiiinnnig??


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. April 2017)

mzonq schrieb:


> Macht dich das Gebimmel der Trail Bell nicht waaaahhhnnnsiiinnnig??


??? Mich nicht, nur meine mitfahrer. Die wissen dann, dass sie mich nicht so einfach los werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (28. April 2017)

eigentlich ist so,n bimmel-dingens den geisen/kühen vorbehalten....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2017)

aufgehts schrieb:


> eigentlich ist so,n bimmel-dingens den geisen/kühen vorbehalten....


Ich sag immer: "Hier kommt die bergziege." Da grinsen dann die wanderer. Ein kleiner tipp: ton vom video ausblenden und dafür musik der eigenen wahl hören. Sozusagen das video kreativ mitgestalten.   Bei mir passt da etwa slow fox oder ähnliches. Das ist ein alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## slowbeat (29. April 2017)




----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. April 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 598896


Dänemark?


----------



## slowbeat (29. April 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Dänemark?


Finale Ligure


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. April 2017)

Unterwegs in der Lüneburger Heide...


----------



## hulster (1. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Finale Ligure



Und - wie sieht es zur zeit auf Höhe Din aus? Schnee, Nebel, Matsch, 5°C?


----------



## slowbeat (1. Mai 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Und - wie sieht es zur zeit auf Höhe Din aus? Schnee, Nebel, Matsch, 5°C?


Am Anfang der Woche Nebel und trocken, Mitte der Woche Nebel und Regen, Ende der Woche Sonne satt mit Restfeuchte. Wird diese Woche über wohl wieder nasser.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo

mal wieder ein paar feine wegerl erforschen

















Ansicht von oben





Ansicht von unten






























lg


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Mai 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mal wieder ein paar feine wegerl erforschen
> 
> ...


Top, das ist das erste Mal, dass ich Bilder von dir sehe, wo es nach Spaß aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Mai 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Top, das ist das erste Mal, dass ich Bilder von dir sehe, wo es nach Spaß aussieht


wir haben immer spaß hauptsache im wald   Aber schnellere trails sind eher unseres  diese technik sachen sind langweilig


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Aber schnellere trails sind eher unseres  diese technik sachen sind langweilig


Da hast du natürlich recht, obwohl es schon ein  kunststück ist, so langsam über die wurzeln zu fahren. 
Schnelle trails haben den vorteil, dass man fix an den stellen ist, die fahrtechnik brauchen. Und da kann man sich dann austoben. Das ist kurzweilig.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Mai 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, obwohl es schon ein  kunststück ist, so langsam über die wurzeln zu fahren.
> Schnelle trails haben den vorteil, dass man fix an den stellen ist, die fahrtechnik brauchen. Und da kann man sich dann austoben. Das ist kurzweilig.


man kann ja auch technische Sachen schnell fahren, zumindest so schnell wie möglich. Es geht ja aber um Spaß, da gibt es zum Glück individuelle Unterschiede.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> man kann ja auch technische Sachen schnell fahren, ...


Mach mir doch nicht eine anwandlung zarter ironie kaputt. Die wurzelsequenz ist doch verlangsamt wiedergegeben. In dem tempo bleibt man an jeder zweiten wurzel hängen. Ich halte es bei den (ersatz)religionen mit dem alten Fritz, jeder möge nach seiner facon selig werden.​Und dabei fahren wir doch alle unter dem gleichen symbol:​
BIONICON​​


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Mai 2017)

Mal wieder mit Freunden unterwegs und der Bionicon Supershuttlefahrer, welcher immer so schöne Bilder macht, war auch dabei.
Ja, wo sind sie denn?





Das Evo in Äktschn:










Einfach ein klasse Bike, im Bekanntenkreis gibt es einen überzeugten Racer, der nun gern eins als Zweitbike haben möchte.
Also wenn Einer von Euch ein Evo in M verkaufen würde, dann gern eine PM.





Nach drei Tagen Dauerregen gab es wirklich rutschige Stellen auf dem "Hometrail":





Schnell noch das Fremdbike...





Ähm, räusper   





Nach der Tour dann die Smartphonpest  aber was für ein blauer Himmel:


----------



## Iffe23 (2. Mai 2017)

Love it


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Mai 2017)

hallo


















lg herbert


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Mai 2017)

Und jetzt wie Django in den sattel springen!


----------



## damage0099 (8. Mai 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und jetzt wie Django in den sattel springen!


Wenn du davon ein Video postest, bist der Chef!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Mai 2017)

Wir haben das WE mit unseren EVOs im Harz verbracht...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Mai 2017)

Der Harz ist schon attraktiv, wenn nur das Wetter nicht so zuverlässig unzuverlässig wäre.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Mai 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn du davon ein Video postest, bist der Chef!


Von der kehre? Nein, das ist die einzige, die ich auf diesem trail noch nicht geschafft und auch noch nicht ernsthaft versucht habe. Alle anderen schon. Habe ich teils auch schon gezeigt. Aber der hier hat alle geschafft.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Mai 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Von der kehre? Nein, das ist die einzige, die ich auf diesem trail noch nicht geschafft und auch noch nicht ernsthaft versucht habe. Alle anderen schon. Habe ich teils auch schon gezeigt. Aber der hier hat alle geschafft.


Ach, die Kehre interessiert mich nicht 
Ich will die Cowboy-Aktion sehen!
Mit Ton


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Mai 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ach, die Kehre interessiert mich nicht
> Ich will die Cowboy-Aktion sehen!
> Mit Ton


Hab ich mir´s doch gedacht, dass ich aus der nummer nicht mehr rauskomme.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (15. Mai 2017)

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (15. Mai 2017)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder was in GRÜN


----------



## Iffe23 (17. Mai 2017)




----------



## ABBiker (17. Mai 2017)

Ist das der Achensee?!


----------



## Iffe23 (17. Mai 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ist das der Achensee?!



Ja!! 
Hast noch einen Tipp für uns...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. Mai 2017)




----------



## ABBiker (17. Mai 2017)

Iffe23 schrieb:


> Ja!!
> Hast noch einen Tipp für uns...


Ich habe mal in Jenbach gewohnt und bin dadurch eigentlich wieder zum Mountainbiken gekommen.
Eine sehr schöne, aber auch konditionell fordernde (zumindest für mich) Tour, ist über die Lamsenjochhütte zum Ahornboden.
Bei gps-tour.info Tour Nummer #90315

Die Tourbeschreibung ist nicht von mir, ich bin die Tour 2014 gefahren. Die Auffahrt lag viel im Schatten, ich bin nicht sicher wie die Schneeverhältnisse dort jetzt sind. Ich erlaube mir ausnahmsweise daher mal ein Bild ohne Bionicon hier zu posten. Auffahrt zur Lamsenjochhütte. Das Bild ist vom Oktober 2011.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Mai 2017)

ABBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in Jenbach gewohnt ....


Da haben wir doch etwas gemeinsam. 

Hab es aber im zarten alter von zwei jahren wieder verlassen. Ich habe den dialekt einfach nicht verstanden.


----------



## physshred (18. Mai 2017)

Alles von NO über N bis NW war letztes Wochenende ab 1600m zu.


----------



## Iffe23 (18. Mai 2017)




----------



## ERZfox (20. Mai 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 605577 Anhang anzeigen 605578 Anhang anzeigen 605579 Anhang anzeigen 605580



Wie hat dir der Stoneman gefallen?
Beste Grüße von den 3 Wandersleuten auf dem Plattenberg 

Hier mal was von mir aus der Erzgebirgsregion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (22. Mai 2017)

Bis zur Schneefall Grenze.


 
Schöne Rock gardens von den Almbauern nur damit man sein Fahrwerk gescheid einstellen kann 



Sieht fast aus wie in Kanada


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. Mai 2017)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Wie hat dir der Stoneman gefallen?
> Beste Grüße von den 3 Wandersleuten auf dem Plattenberg
> 
> Hier mal was von mir aus der Erzgebirgsregion
> ...



Ah! Ich erinnere mich! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. Mai 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom "Stoneman"!


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2017)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Mai 2017)

Klasse Tour heute im Salzburger Land: "Gemütlich" hochdrücken bei durchschnittlich 10%, da weiß man warum man Bionicon fährt 


 
Die Kühe lassen sichs gutgehen, am Gipfel liegt noch Schnee.


 
Vorbei an einem Steinbruch.


 
Braucht jemand ein Schneemobil? War wohl überraschend der Schnee weg.


 
Dann über den Bergrücken, die Hütte hat leider zu.


 
Dann halt Rast an der kleinen Kapelle.
Die Wolken sehen nach Regen aus.


 
Federweg ausfahren für den Downhill:



Und ab in den Singletrail:


 
Diese Wurzel war doch etwas zu viel des Guten 


 
Super Tour! Jetzt relaxe ich erst mal im Whirlpool .


----------



## ERZfox (30. Mai 2017)

Da will man ganz gemütlich ne kleine Runde drehen und wird einfach so, nichtsahnend, von so einem Rowdie überholt


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. Juni 2017)

Bilder von heute....


----------



## Iffe23 (3. Juni 2017)

#ridemybike #bionicon #woodhearthesilence


----------



## slimane- (3. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juni 2017)




----------



## hausi78 (11. Juni 2017)

Auf dem Eschenberg bei Winterthur. Genau auf der ehemaligen Burgstelle "Gamser".


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. Juni 2017)

Wir waren diese Woche zum ersten Mal in Finale Ligure. Der echte Wahnsinn!
Fantastische Trails, super Landschaft, das Meer! Aber seht selbst:

Tag 1: NATO Base. Enduro Touren Sentiero H und am Nachmittag den DH Donne


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (12. Juni 2017)

Finale Ligure Tag 2: AM-Tour Chiappi.

Auf der Strasse hoch zum Aussichtspunkt:


 

Dann in den Trail, der erst noch ganz harmlos ist:


 

Dann kommen wir in eine Hochebene mit Canyons, der Trageanteil steigt:




Jetzt wirds heftig, laut Tourenbuch ist hier S3-S4! => Schieben


 

Nach einem weiteren Uphill und Rast in einer Trattoria dann die letzte, jetzt flüssige Abfahrt vorbei an einer alten Römerbrücke:


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. Juni 2017)

Der krönende Abschluss: Tag 3 Finale Ligure mit dem für mich *besten Trail der Welt, *dem *Rollercoaster* und als Ergänzung dem Madonna della Guardia Trail.


Oben ist der Rollercoaster schön flowig mit einigen Drops, dann kommt man an den Ausichtspunkt:




Und dann geht es auf und ab, links, rechts wie in der Achterbahn. Es geht 60 Grad runter, 5-7m fast senkrecht nach unten, volle Kommpression und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch.
Wer beim Runterrollen bremst, fällt beim Hochfahren rückwärts wieder runter. Echt unfassbar spaßig. Eine " *once in a life time experience*". 
Und wie üblich nur in Ansätzen auf den Fotos zu erkennen.








Nach dem Rollercoaster, kann man den Kill Bill oder den Madonna della Guardia Trail fahren nach Finalborgo. Der zweiter Trail ist mit S3 Stücken durchsetzt. Zum Teil hilft da nur noch schieben.




Die mittelalterliche Altstadt von Finalborgo. Hier gibt es prima Pizza bei Daphne und Sylvia.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Juni 2017)

Rund um den Schneeberg



































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (20. Juni 2017)

Frage an die Tegernseer hier, die das lesen. Ist schon mal wer den Blauberg Gipfelweg gefahren?


----------



## panino (22. Juni 2017)

Sommersonnenwende im Flow Valley


----------



## guruW (23. Juni 2017)

panino schrieb:


> Sommersonnenwende im Flow Valley



hahaha, ganz nach dem Motto "welches dieser 5 Dinge passt hier nicht zu den anderen" 

greez guru


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. Juni 2017)

Sommer 2017


----------



## slimane- (24. Juni 2017)

Sexten / Dolomiten


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2017)

hallo


















lg herbert


----------



## Promontorium (25. Juni 2017)

@herbert2010: Stimmt mit meinem Browser was nicht oder ist es Absicht, daß man beim Anklicken der BIlder im eMTB-Bereich landet?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Juni 2017)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @herbert2010: Stimmt mit meinem Browser was nicht oder ist es Absicht, daß man beim Anklicken der BIlder im eMTB-Bereich landet?


Wieso? Das ist doch eine wunderschöne reminiszenz an das e-ram von Bionicon. Vielleicht hat er auch den letzten prototypen aufgekauft? Ich wollt, ich hätt ihn.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2017)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @herbert2010: Stimmt mit meinem Browser was nicht oder ist es Absicht, daß man beim Anklicken der BIlder im eMTB-Bereich landet?


Hatte keine lust die bilder 2 mal wo hochzuladen  nachdem meine frau seit letzter woche ein e fährt  

Und mein evo fährt noch bio  

Lg


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. Juni 2017)

Ein Hallo vom Gardasee! Ein Traumwetter. Was für eine Aussicht vom Monte Brione.
Morgen früh geht es dann den Tremalzo runter. Ciao!







Und wer sich anstrengt, der sieht sogar unseren Pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (26. Juni 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ein Hallo vom Gardasee! Ein Traumwetter. Was für eine Aussicht vom Monte Brione.
> Morgen früh geht es dann den Tremalzo runter. Ciao!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 618219
> ...


Mensch, DOKK, bist du mit dem Mustang da? Dann wäre mein Neid perfekt. Nein halt, ein Mopped müsste noch dabei sein!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Juni 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Mensch, DOKK, bist du mit dem Mustang da? Dann wäre mein Neid perfekt. Nein halt, ein Mopped müsste noch dabei sein!



Ja, natürlich, ohne mein Pony gehe ich nie aus dem Haus .

Und dann noch der famose Tremalzo Downhill. 2500 Tiefenmeter! Und am Ende gibt es das beste Eis am Hafen von Riva.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juni 2017)

Das Evo ist einfach ein Traum....soooo geeeiiiill!!

Der HLR fährt sich mal richtig gut!






































Danke an den Fotograf, der mehr spotten als fotografieren mußte


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juni 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das Evo ist einfach ein Traum....soooo geeeiiiill!!
> 
> Der HLR fährt sich mal richtig gut!
> 
> ...



Bitte
Den Aufstieg hast vergessen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (30. Juni 2017)

Letzter Tag am Gardasee. Heute gings 1300Hm rauf zum Dosso dei Roveri an der Flanke des Monte Altissimo. Der Schotterweg runter war knifflig mit zum Teil kindskopfgrossen Steinen. Erst nach Druckablassen auf ca. 1,4 bar ging es ordentlich. Super war's


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Juni 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Letzter Tag am Gardasee. Heute gings 1300Hm rauf zum Dosso dei Roveri an der Flanke des Monte Altissimo. Der Schotterweg runter war knifflig mit zum Teil kindskopfgrossen Steinen. Erst nach Druckablassen auf 1,4 bar ging es ordentlich. Super war's
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 620050
> 
> ...


Leider geil, was ich da so sehe und höre
Aber ich muss trotzdem nach deinem Gewicht fragen! Wenn ich unter 1,7 gehe, droht direkt Durchschlag an jeder gröberen Kante, gerade in solchem Terrain.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juni 2017)

Danke für's Sternle drücken


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Leider geil, was ich da so sehe und höre
> Aber ich muss trotzdem nach deinem Gewicht fragen! Wenn ich unter 1,7 gehe, droht direkt Durchschlag an jeder gröberen Kante, gerade in solchem Terrain.


War geschätzt, ich habe zweimal Luft -von 2,3 bar beginnend- rausgelassen und per Daumen geprüft. Ca. 83kg.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Juli 2017)

Na gut 20kg Unterschied könnten wohl doch relevant sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Na gut 20kg Unterschied könnten wohl doch relevant sein


Was für reifen, ist relevanter denke ich meinen dhr 2.5 fahre ich mit 1.3 bar bei 100 kg


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Juli 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Was für reifen, ist relevanter denke ich meinen dhr 2.5 fahre ich mit 1.3 bar bei 100 kg


Ich rede von 1,3 kg Downhillreifen im Bikepark, da gab es keinen besonders großen Unterschied zu 900g MagicMary in der leichten Karkasse, vllt. 2 Zehntel konnte ich da reduzieren. Reden wir bei 1,3 bar denn auch von RockGardens, wie man die am Gardasee phasenweise durchgängig hat?
Ich fand die Trails am Gardasee immer heftiger als die Bikeparks, die ich kenne (Willingen, Winterberg, Braunlage)


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (1. Juli 2017)

Auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee habe ich noch die Plose, den Brixener Hausberge drangehängt. Die Flowabfahrt ist ziemlich bekannt. Im Hintergrund sieht man die Dolomiten.



 



 

Und mit Original Plose Mineralwasser wird stilgerecht auf den klasse Urlaub angestoßen.


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juli 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich rede von 1,3 kg Downhillreifen im Bikepark, da gab es keinen besonders großen Unterschied zu 900g MagicMary in der leichten Karkasse, vllt. 2 Zehntel konnte ich da reduzieren. Reden wir bei 1,3 bar denn auch von RockGardens, wie man die am Gardasee phasenweise durchgängig hat?
> Ich fand die Trails am Gardasee immer heftiger als die Bikeparks, die ich kenne (Willingen, Winterberg, Braunlage)


Na im park fahre ich auch mehr druck so 1, 6 bar aber sonst eggal welcher untergrund 1.3 

Gardasee kenne ich nicht aber genug andere steinige strecken  

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Juli 2017)

ein wenig im regen spazieren fahren  hoffentlich wird das wetter bald besser in 1 Woche geht's nach sölden

gestern war es noch besser











lg


----------



## mzonq (2. Juli 2017)

Diese Farben.... Ich glaub ich bin auf Droge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (3. Juli 2017)

Ok, etwas OT, aber weils so lustig war: Gestern gegen Ende einer Tour in einer Ecke, wo ich sonst nie unterwegs bin, dachte ich gerade "Durst - jetzt wäre ein Bier klasse" und dann das. Genial.


----------



## slowbeat (5. Juli 2017)

Mal etwas Auflockerung :



Passt erstmal ganz gut, auch wenn es rumpelt. Die Gabel ist schon wirklich toll


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2017)

Sehr interessant !!


----------



## hausi78 (6. Juli 2017)

Pfingstmontag...


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Juli 2017)

https://picload.org/thumbnail/rpldllia/cbc52482-c27e-45f5-b6f6-fa06b9.jpg


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Juli 2017)

23,5 km; 1038 hm
Sölden - Gaislachalm - Heidealm - Rettenbachalm - Sonnblick - Leiterbergtrail - Sölden



















































lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Juli 2017)

Der heutige Blick vom Brocken.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Juli 2017)

18,34 km; 783 hm
Sölden - Gaislachalm - Silbertal - Bodeneggtrail - Bodenegg - Sölden



















































lg


----------



## VAN HALEN (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (10. Juli 2017)

[/url][/IMG]
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2170193]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Juli 2017)

Meintest du dieses schöne bild?





Das gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juli 2017)

13,11 km; 927 hm
Sölden - Auffahrt Richtung Brunnenbergalm - Jägers Notweg-Trail - Lochlealm - Kleblealm - Kleblealmtrail - Sölden
(Kombination aus Brunnenbergalm und Kleblealm-Tour)



















































lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juli 2017)

hi

19,5 km; 960 hm
Sölden - über die Gletscherstraße zur Rettenbachalm - Rettenbachalmtrail - Hochsölden - Leiterbergtrail - Sölden



















































lg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Juli 2017)

Sach ma, willst du mich zwingen, dich auf meine ignore liste zu setzen?


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juli 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sach ma, willst du mich zwingen, dich auf meine ignore liste zu setzen?


Es gibt hier doch noch genug zimmer....


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2017)

18,8 km; 523 hm
Sölden - Gaislachbahn bis zur Mittelstation - Bartig's Bödele-Trail - Rettenbachalm - Gr. Rettenbachkar - Richtung Rotkogeljochhütte runter dann über die One Line



















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Juli 2017)

Friedlwirt-Wetterkreuz-Friedlwirt



















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Juli 2017)

*Weitseerunde*
44,8 km; 1252 hm
Friedlwirt - Heutal - Staubfall - Förchensee - Lödensee - Mittersee - Weitsee - Seegatterl - Winkelmoosalm - Schwarzbergkla...

img]http://666kb.com/i/dl0g1fgq81vnb63kq.jpg[/img]














































lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Juli 2017)

Bei bestem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juli 2017)

52 km; 1462 hm
Friedlwirt - Unken - Reith - Au - Scheffsnoth - Obermayerberg - Auerweißbachalm - Hundsalm - Hirschbichl - Wildenbachau - St. Martin - Lofer - Reith - Unken - Friedlwirt





































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Juli 2017)

32,8 km; 1060 hm
Friedlwirt - Schwarzbachklamm - Fußtalstube - Loferer Alm - Unkenberg - Liedersberg - Unken - Friedlwirt



















































lg


----------



## Promontorium (20. Juli 2017)

Macht ihr grad Urlaub dort?
Und woher habt ihr die Touren?


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Juli 2017)

Ja urlaub, touren aus den bike plänen und wanderkarten


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Juli 2017)

*Achbergrunde*
25,9 km; 742 hm
Friedlwirt - Unken - Reith - Aschauer Sattel - Oberjettenberg - Unken - Friedlwirt

letzte urlaubsrunde nach 9800hm 
















Trails die zu bächen wurden 



























lg


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Juli 2017)

All die schönn Urlaubsbilder 
Bei mir gabs nur Gestern einen Tag Ausszeit im sonnigen Davos,

natürlich war ein Bionicon dabei:








und ich auf meinem Fremdbike, das Poserphoto davon :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. Juli 2017)

Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters haben wir die für drei Tage geplanten drei Bikeparks in 1,5 Tagen gefahren und noch ein paar Extra-DH-Tiefenmeter daraufgelegt.
Ein *Enduroexzess, eine DH-Orgie, ein Freeride-Wahnsinn, ein Abfahrtsrausch*! 7100 Tiefenmeter vom Kitzsteinhorn, im Bikepark Wagrain und in Saalbach-Hinterglemm.
Am darauffolgenden Regentag konnten wir dann kaum noch die Arme und Beine bewegen.
Aber schaut selbst:
Die Trails vom Kitzsteinhorn waren exzellent.


 

 

 

 



Vom Bikepark Wagrain gibt es keine guten Fotos, z.B.vom Monsterwallride, da wir mit äußerster Zeit-Disziplin gedownhilled sind , dann Fahrräder in den Mustang und zurück nach Saalbach zum berühmten Hackelbergtrail.



 


Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal vom Urlaub erholen. So long.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juli 2017)

Oja kitz ist super muss ich auch wieder mal hin


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (25. Juli 2017)

Der neue Bikepark in Wagrain ist ebenfalls eine Reise wert. Die Monster-Wall ist echt krass. Ich zitiere mal ein Foto aus dem Netz. Bist du zu langsam, dann fällst du runter!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. Juli 2017)




----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juli 2017)

Nordsee?
Auf Helgoland biken??? 
Gibt ja auch einen Skiclub Helgoland , warum nicht auf der Insel biken?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. Juli 2017)

Wir sind am Omaha Beach in Frankreich.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. Juli 2017)

Wir sind am Omaha Beach in Frankreich.


----------



## skask (30. Juli 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Nordsee?
> Auf Helgoland biken???
> Gibt ja auch einen Skiclub Helgoland , warum nicht auf der Insel biken?



Weil's da laut StVO verboten ist 


*§ 50
Sonderregelung für die Insel Helgoland*
Auf der Insel Helgoland sind der Verkehr mit Kraftfahrzeugen und das Radfahren verboten.


----------



## hulster (31. Juli 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 629027



Na das ist doch mal nen amtlicher Drop - wie war der denn?


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Juli 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal nen amtlicher Drop - wie war der denn?


Die such und Rettungsboote sind noch unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2017)

hi

jetzt wieder Luft im Fahrwerk





lg


----------



## Felger (9. August 2017)

ist dir die Stahlfeder nicht zu sehr durchgerauscht? oder bist du mit wenig SAG gefahren?


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> ist dir die Stahlfeder nicht zu sehr durchgerauscht? oder bist du mit wenig SAG gefahren?


Das ist einer der gründe warum ich wieder zurückgewechselt habe 

Ist mir am anfang garnicht so aufgefallen,  aber in letzter zeit auf uphilltrails hat es mich sehr gestört 

Gefühlt bin ich in schnellen kurven jetzt auch schneller unterwegs seit dem neuen dämpfer, zur gabel kann ich noch nicht viel sagen war heite die erste ausfahrt damit 

Lg


----------



## damage0099 (10. August 2017)

Ne neue Line gefunden, bischen gestolpert


----------



## physshred (11. August 2017)

Vorgestern im Dreck und Nebel spielen gewesen. Die Schof fanden das grün vom Alva ansprechend...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (13. August 2017)

http://mtbn.ws/v11jh


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> http://mtbn.ws/v11jh


Sehr schön, aber der manual ab 1:22 stürzt mich in tiefe depressionen.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (13. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber der manual ab 1:22 stürzt mich in tiefe depressionen.


weshalb?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> weshalb?


Ich krieg ihn einfach nicht hin. Und am rad kann´s jetzt nicht mehr liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (13. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich krieg ihn einfach nicht hin. Und am rad kann´s jetzt nicht mehr liegen.


Ich habe mich auch schwer damit getan. Wichtig zum üben ist, dass es windstill ist, dass es bergab geht und das die Arme lang sind, dann funzt das auch mittelfristig.


----------



## luCYnger (16. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber der manual ab 1:22 stürzt mich in tiefe depressionen.


Für richtig Fette Depressionen kuckstu hier 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2017)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Für richtig Fette Depressionen kuckstu hier
> 
> Viel Spaß


Paaah! Das sind kinder/jugendliche. In dem alter hätte ich das auch gekonnt, wenn ich ein bike gehabt hätte. Das lässt mich ganz entspannt. Aber wenn der opa von nebenan so daher käme ...


----------



## luCYnger (17. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Paaah! Das sind kinder/jugendliche. In dem alter hätte ich das auch gekonnt, wenn ich ein bike gehabt hätte. Das lässt mich ganz entspannt. Aber wenn der opa von nebenan so daher käme ...


naja, du musst schon bis zu ende gucken..

im späteren Verlauf fährt da auch ein (zumindest) grauhaariger mit. Hat vlt nicht dein Alter, aber Ü50 könnte der sein ...

Aber du hast Recht, in unserem annähernd methusalixschem Alter wirds mit der Bewegungskoordination nicht eben leichter


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2017)

Wäre eigentlich Interesse an einem Bio-Treffen da?


----------



## luCYnger (17. August 2017)

ich wunder mich schon seit einer Weile, wieso noch kein Klassentreffen vereinbart wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. August 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wäre eigentlich Interesse an einem Bio-Treffen da?


Wo bleibt die spontane begeisterung?


----------



## herbert2010 (21. August 2017)

neu magura vyron


----------



## slowbeat (21. August 2017)

spyshot bei Bionicon, Montag ist leider Ruhetag. Im Hof hing ein grünes rEVO mit Fox Fahrwerk am Montageständer, war mir zu groß, habbich da gelassen. 


 
Einen Tümpel weiter.


----------



## physshred (21. August 2017)

siebenhütten?


----------



## slowbeat (22. August 2017)

Gütenbergalm - > Gernalm im Bärental am Achensee

Bildchen von heute 


 
Im Hintergrund müsste der Röthenstein sein.


----------



## physshred (22. August 2017)

Nein. Mitte Plankensteinnadel, rechts Risserkogel. Ich schätz mal du stehst am Setzbergweg. 
Wo bist Du runter? Daffenstein?


----------



## slowbeat (22. August 2017)

Ah, danke. 
Bin direkt an der Stelle runter nach Kreuth. 
Oben irrsinnig verwurzelt, steil, nass und rutschig. Hab viel geschoben.


----------



## physshred (23. August 2017)

Daffensteintrail. Ja, sehr steil, aber easy Accsess und der leichteste von den oberen... Grubereck und Risserkogel sind deutlich anspruchsvoller. Unten raus find ich den aber ganz griabig. Das meiste an Trail in der Region ist leider sehr rutschanfällig. 
Baumgartenschneid is ned so schlimm...


----------



## slimane- (23. August 2017)

Nauders am Reschenpass


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2017)

physshred schrieb:


> Baumgartenschneid is ned so schlimm...


Das dürfte dann der sein, den ich heute hoch bin? 
Tegernsee - >Galaun - >Rohrkopf - >Baumgartenschneid - >Kreuzbergalm - >Gindelalmschneid - >Neureuthhaus - >Bayernweg runter. 
Nächstes Mal andersrum, sollte besser sein. War aber trotzdem ne schöne Bergradwanderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## physshred (27. August 2017)

So rum gehts auch. Besser find ich bergab übern Riederstein und dann südseitige Traverse vom Kleintegernseer Berg.
Je  nachdem wie gut deine Beine sind, ist von Bionicon aus hoch zur waxlmoos alm, weiter zum fockenstein, dann trail Richtung geierstein und dann nördlich am Gipfel runter nach Lenggries. Zurück dann über den sinkergraben. Der ist allerdings sehr Matsch anfällig...


----------



## herbert2010 (28. August 2017)




----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2017)




----------



## damage0099 (28. August 2017)

Und als Nicht-Standbild


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. August 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 638324


Musst du denn jeden geröllhaufen missbrauchen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. August 2017)

Die durststrecke ist vorbei. Es geht wieder.


----------



## slimane- (30. August 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die durststrecke ist vorbei. Es geht wieder.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. August 2017)

slimane- schrieb:


>


Das kommt erschwerend noch dazu.


----------



## ABBiker (31. August 2017)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute Paul!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. September 2017)

Wir waren gestern in Freiburg. Der Borderline Trail und besonders der Canadian Trail waren superb. Ganz großes Bike Kino. Was die Jungs aus Kanada da angelegt haben ist echt fahrenswert! Ein riesiger Endurospass. Für den 1000Hm Uphill war das Bionicon System eine große Hilfe, beim Downhill haben die Bionicons ebenfalls brilliert.


 

Wer findet das Bionicon?


 

Blick vom Rosskopf auf den Canadian.


 

Schaut mal links runter, im Hintergrund die Schanze, erst volle Kompression, dann Airtime


----------



## damage0099 (4. September 2017)

Mal was älteres, aber nach wie vor seeehr geiles....


----------



## herbert2010 (4. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das kommt erschwerend noch dazu.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. September 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


Ach? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach sein kann.


----------



## gerald555 (5. September 2017)

So schaut zur Zeit mei Hometrail aus


----------



## skask (5. September 2017)

Da haben sich die MTB Hasser wenigstens angestrengt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (5. September 2017)

gerald555 schrieb:


> So schaut zur Zeit mei Hometrail aus


Was für schöne sprünge die bei euch bauen fein fein


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2017)

gerald555 schrieb:


> So schaut zur Zeit mei Hometrail aus


So entstand ein Sprung zufällig in meiner Nähe


----------



## physshred (6. September 2017)

Bissi Erde dazwischen, Äste von rechts dazu und auf gehts...


----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2017)

Heute haben wir mal die Slowakei unsicher gemacht 





























































lg


----------



## Deleted 325120 (13. September 2017)

Ein Bild von heute...


----------



## physshred (14. September 2017)

Ein Bild von gestern. 
Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken ;-)
Wenns nicht so ein brutaler Westwind in Kombination mit einer Nord-Süd Traverse gewesen wäre.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. September 2017)

Perth schrieb:


> Ein Bild von heute...Anhang anzeigen 643389


In welchem hochmoor hast du dich jetzt wieder rumgetrieben?


----------



## Promontorium (14. September 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


Muß nochmal drauf zurückkomen, aber diese Radbeherrschung ist schon pornoooooo!


----------



## physshred (15. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> In welchem hochmoor hast du dich jetzt wieder rumgetrieben?


so wars die letzten Tage überall...


----------



## slowbeat (15. September 2017)

Ist nun schon mehr als eine Woche her und nur ein halbes Bionicon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (20. September 2017)

Irgendwo zwischen Kirchzarten und Freiburg. Heute endlich mal mit etwas Sonnenschein


----------



## Oh-Markus (22. September 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche mit einem Youngtimer ;-)


----------



## Woid (24. September 2017)

Kleiner Osser


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. September 2017)

Wir waren wieder fleißig. Wir sind im Bike Park Lac Blanc (Vogesen) alle Abfahrten gefahren und haben das Bionicon rEvo vom Kumpel eingeweiht. Schlangen am Lift, da geht echt was ab! 
Die 6 verschiedenen Abfahrten sind alle exzellent von schnell und einfach bis North Shore. Lustige Namen: La Cool, La Flow, La FAT, La Roots, La Nuts, La Easy





In der Mitte Evo und rEvo




La Roots:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. September 2017)

Bei mir ging alles mal wieder langsam und gemütlich.
Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, ob das EVO überhaupt die richtigen modernen geometriedaten für diese trails hat. Ich fahr sie halt damit.


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Oktober 2017)

neu MM 2.6 vorne und eine Abgerissene speiche hinten


----------



## Iffe23 (5. Oktober 2017)

Bionicon bringt dich überall hoch!


----------



## Iffe23 (5. Oktober 2017)

Twins nur anderst angezogen


----------



## bartos0815 (5. Oktober 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> neu MM 2.6 vorne und eine Abgerissene speiche hinten


Wie macht sich der suntour Dämpfer im bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (5. Oktober 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der suntour Dämpfer im bike?


Bis jetzt sehr gut, nur komplett gesperrt möchte ich ihm nicht fahren, da fühlt sich das bike wie auf Stelzen an könnte aber auch daran  liegen das ich vorher mit einem feder dämpfer unterwegs war 

Aufhdenfall gefällt er mir besser wie der monarch und mein db inline

Lg


----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## aufgehts (6. Oktober 2017)

hab mal etwas rumgestöbert....
biken im aosta-tal ende august.
und bei genialem herbstwetter letzten sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (7. Oktober 2017)

Heute am Harzberg



















































lg


----------



## damage0099 (7. Oktober 2017)

heut mal net gestolpert


----------



## Alm-Ghandi (7. Oktober 2017)

Schicke Bilder, @aufgehts . 

Öh, mal was völlig anderes. Wo meldet man hier eigentlich Urheberrechtsverletzungen? ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Oktober 2017)

Nicht mit mir!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. Oktober 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> heut mal net gestolpert



Schicke Rampe und guter Sprung.


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Oktober 2017)

und heute gleich weiter 


























lg


----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Schicke Rampe und guter Sprung.


Danke 
Kannst gerne mal vorbeischauen


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Oktober 2017)

lg


----------



## bolg (14. Oktober 2017)

aufgehts schrieb:


> hab mal etwas rumgestöbert....
> biken im aosta-tal ende august.
> und bei genialem herbstwetter letzten sonntag.


 Schöne Fotoserie bei genialer Landschaft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (14. Oktober 2017)

hi

durch die Stadt zum Trail und wieder zurück 



















































https://www.relive.cc/view/g14873097644

lg


----------



## schraubenkopf (18. Oktober 2017)

Darf ich vorstellen, mein Alva 180-Tesla 160-Mischling. Nicht mehr ganz so frisch aufgebaut aber ewig im Keller gehangen und hat auf einen Ausritt gewartet. 



 

Ich habe das Rad als Tesla 160 in Größe S von einem Freund und von Bionicon den Alva 180 Rahmen in XL gekauft. Schaltung, Sattel und  -stange, Bremsen, Lenker und Federung habe ich vom alten Rad übernommmen. Der originale Laufradsatz musste einem 240s/FR600 weichen. Dieses Setup werde ich so erstmal fahren, plane aber schon die Umstellung auf 1x11 oder 1x12.


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Oktober 2017)

hi

wolken und sonne vorhergesagt regen bekommen 














































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Oktober 2017)

so heute Männer runde ......





























lg


----------



## herbert2010 (1. November 2017)

schöne herbst runde Heute 





























erwischt 









lg


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. November 2017)

Herbst-Biken macht Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (4. November 2017)

Schon wieder ein traum tag heute schnell eine runde drehen vorm nachmitags besuch  

https://www.relive.cc/view/1260525752

Lg


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (4. November 2017)

Heute nochmal Biken im goldenen Herbst bei Sonne und 18 Grad .


----------



## herbert2010 (18. November 2017)

Herbst ist eine feine jahres zeit 

























lg


----------



## damage0099 (30. November 2017)

affengeile Tour bei bestem Wetter:
(thx @DJT fürs knipsen)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Dezember 2017)

So ein Steinmandl hab ich gestern auf Tour auch gesehen.
Wird wohl neuerdings gebaut um die Drops besser zu treffen.

Wie man sieht hat's funktioniert. 

Ride on Chris


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Dezember 2017)

hui cool heute 









































lg


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2017)

Haben das tolle Wetter ebenfalls genutzt 































Hier die Fotos in Serie mit ner Live-Photo-Sequenz ausm Handy:


----------



## IBEX73 (3. Dezember 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Haben das tolle Wetter ebenfalls genutzt



@damage0099: .....i glaub ,du bischt edd ganz bacha....


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2017)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @damage0099: .....i glaub ,du bischt edd ganz bacha....


Ging eigentlich relativ gut.
Es ist schon sehr vereist und schreckt etwas ab.
Die Eisplatten auf der Anfahrt zur ersten Kurve sieht man nicht, aber die motivierten nicht wirklich, sahen nicht gerade vertrauenswürdig aus  , deshalb auch der Spotter oben 

PS: Hab mal noch n Video aus den Bildern gemacht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Dezember 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Haben das tolle Wetter ebenfalls genutzt


Du tracktierst diesen spot wirklich hartnäckig. Wann können wir denn auf einen night ride rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. Dezember 2017)

Du meinst wir 2?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Dezember 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Du meinst wir 2?


Steile holztreppen im wald? Nachts, ohne licht?


----------



## damage0099 (6. Dezember 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Steile holztreppen im wald? Nachts, ohne licht?


Genau das.
Und Stahltreppen.
Lauter feine Sachen


----------



## Deleted 325120 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild von 2014.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (10. Dezember 2017)

...noch ein Bild von 2014


----------



## damage0099 (14. Dezember 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Du tracktierst diesen spot wirklich hartnäckig. Wann können wir denn auf einen night ride rechnen?


Hi Oldie-Paul,

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für einen gemeinsamen NR:


Gestern den Sturm genutzt 

Stahltreppe war zu vereist um sie nochmal hochzuschieben


Zum Thema Lampe: bei meinen Hometrails finde ich weniger mehr 
Bremsbeläge fliegen raus, wenn sie endlich runter sind, dann bin ich wie mit dem Evo lautlos unterwegs


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Dezember 2017)

Die bremsbeläge würd ich gleich rausschmeißen das geräusch würd mich wahnsinnig machen 

Vorallem meine letzten beläge die so geklungen haben hatten nicht mehr die volle bremsleistung 

Lg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Dezember 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi Oldie-Paul,
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack für einen gemeinsamen NR:


Sehr überzeugend. Meinen vorgeschmack willst du gar nicht wissen. Ich habe mich in der dämmerung verfahren. Und da ich hier tiefe taleinschnitte habe, war es unten auch sofort richtig dunkel. Nur schnee oder kalksteinschütte auf dem weg gab eine restorientierung. Und das alles mit hardtail und hohem sattel. Aber was fährt man nicht alles, wenn man´s nicht sieht!
Ein reh tat mir leid. Es hatte sich in einem absperrseil von fällarbeiten verfangen und war schwer in panik. Ich habe dann gewartet, bis es sich efreien konnte. Licht hatte ich keines, denn die wege und kreuzungen sehen alle gleich aus und es gibt so viel ähnliches rauf und runter sowie kleine waldwiesen, dass ich auch nach zwei tagen immer noch nicht weiß, wo ich eigentlich lang bin.


> Zum Thema Lampe: bei meinen Hometrails finde ich weniger mehr


Richtig. Die beleuchtung nutze ich auf den belebteren verkehrswegen. Da passieren die mordversuche.


> Bremsbeläge fliegen raus, wenn sie endlich runter sind, dann bin ich wie mit dem Evo lautlos unterwegs


Ach eine quietschende bremse kann ganz unterhaltsam sein. Ich hatte mal ein pärchen, die je nach hebeldruck verschieden hohe quietscher von sich gaben. Vorne und hinten andere. Da konnte ich richtig kleine melodien drauf spielen, zwar nicht in der heutigen notation aber sehr modern. 
Morgen muss ich meine reparierte dämpferkartusche wieder ins ALVA einbauen. Ich hatte die zugstufeneinstellung gemördert. Sacki hat sie flott repariert. Noch was. Wenn du so im dunkeln fährst, bist du sicher, dass du wirklich weißt, auf welcher treppe du gerade manövrierst? Wenn ich dran denke, wo ich rausgekommen bin:


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute ein paar Sprungbilder vom Junior 





























lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (18. Dezember 2017)

vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne rechts oben neben dem bild auf denn Stern klicken


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Dezember 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ... vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne rechts oben neben dem bild auf denn Stern klicken


Schon passiert, allein schon wegen des kritisch genauen blicks, ob die schnürsenkel auch richtig gebunden sind.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (24. Dezember 2017)

Ein Bilde von heute. Wir wünschen allen frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2017)

Seeeehr viel Spaß gehabt heute 
Leider nur ein kleiner Spot aufgenommen, den Rest einfach nur gerockt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Dezember 2017)

Gut gehupft aaalter frosch!


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2017)

Männer Runde 

















lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Januar 2018)

schönes neues jahr


----------



## bolg (1. Januar 2018)

Letzte Tour des letzten Jahres....





und erste Tour des neuen Jahres!

Heute gab es Wasser ohne Ende


----------



## hausi78 (1. Januar 2018)

Mein letzter Ausritt 2017!
Es gibt immer noch Reed's im Einsatz?


----------



## bolg (2. Januar 2018)

Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Konzept. Mehr Federweg brauche Ich nicht und von der Tour mit 100km bis zum Trail macht es alles mit. Vielleicht baue ich mal auf 2x11 um, wenn die Zeit das zulässt.


----------



## VAN HALEN (3. Januar 2018)

1X12 ist auch nett.


----------



## bolg (3. Januar 2018)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> 1X12 ist auch nett.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 681880


So funktioniert das aber nicht - das wäre mir etwas zu wenig Bandbreite


----------



## schraubenkopf (8. Januar 2018)

Letzte Woche erster Ausflug auf etwas, was sich auch mal Trail nennen darf:



 
Neu ist die Reverb, der Hebel der KS unterm Arsch ist nicht besonders gut zu fahren gewesen.


----------



## aufgehts (8. Januar 2018)

Der Hauptrahmen ist doch vom 180er....und der hintere sieht aus wie vom 160er ...oder täusche ich mich ?


----------



## schraubenkopf (8. Januar 2018)

Genau. Der alte Hauptrahmen war mir zu klein. Alva-Rahmen sind untereinander austauschbar.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Januar 2018)

Schnee und drunter feinster gatsch 

















lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (15. Januar 2018)

vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne auf denn Stern rechts oben über dem bild drücken


----------



## Deleted 325120 (15. Januar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne auf denn Stern rechts oben über dem bild drücken



erledigt!


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Januar 2018)

hi

heute wars geil 

















lg


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Januar 2018)

Und schon wieder zum foto des tages vorgeschlagen muss am fahrer liegen 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2232743

Lg


----------



## panino (23. Januar 2018)

2. Januarwoche.....


----------



## panino (23. Januar 2018)

und weils so schön war


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (24. Januar 2018)




----------



## herbert2010 (27. Januar 2018)

schöne tour gefahren die etwas früher als geplannt beendet werden mußte 





















lg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Januar 2018)

Schon ganz gut, aber schau mal hier.







OK, kein bionicon, zählt also nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2018)

Äktschn einer supergeilen Ausfahrt  









Danke für's knipsen, Micha


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Januar 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Äktschn einer supergeilen Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bist du den Richtungswechsel auf der Treppe im ersten Bild auch gefahren? Wenn ja, Helm ab.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Januar 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Äktschn einer supergeilen Ausfahrt


Am anwandfels?


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Januar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> schöne tour gefahren die etwas früher als geplannt beendet werden mußte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so heute vortsetzung 









lg


----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Am anwandfels?





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> bist du den Richtungswechsel auf der Treppe im ersten Bild auch gefahren? Wenn ja, Helm ab.


PN


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (28. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iffe23 (29. Januar 2018)

....Januar ☀️


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (2. Februar 2018)




----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2018)

Das Evo mit der DA ist einfach ne Macht 


(Was da 'krachte' ist (war  ) ne alte, freiliegende, morsche Wurzel.....die nun durch einen neuen, originalgetreuen Nachbau fachgerecht restauriert wird  )


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Februar 2018)

Heute hatten wir von allem etwas Schnee,regen sonne

neue gabel bei dem preis konnte ich nicht wiederstehen, und die 2,6 reifen gefallen mir auch sehr gut....














lg


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## aufgehts (4. Februar 2018)

damage0099,  super Timing beim umsetzen .


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Februar 2018)

Heute Mal wieder etwas Licht im wald 

















lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Februar 2018)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Februar 2018)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


>


Das ist die treppe zur brücke oder?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Februar 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist die treppe zur brücke oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Februar 2018)

Heute bei 2 Grad und Sibirischem Eiswind ein bisschen spielen gewesen.
Das Alva in weiß grün hat geradezu Tarnfarben auf einer Schneewiese.


----------



## panino (24. Februar 2018)

Mal eine Wartung durchgeführt....vorher ab in die Bad

 ewanne


----------



## panino (24. Februar 2018)

Anschliessend unters Werkzeug


----------



## panino (24. Februar 2018)

Testfahrt


----------



## herbert2010 (3. März 2018)

noch immer winter 





































lg


----------



## bolg (11. März 2018)

VAN HALEN schrieb:


> 1X12 ist auch nett.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 681880



@VAN HALEN - Wie bisst du mit deinem Umbau zufrieden? Eigentlich hatte ich auf das Tyke gehofft, aber da das wohl noch dauert und ich verschleißbedingt Kassette und Kette an meinem Reed ersetzen muss, bin ich am überlegen 1x12 auszuprobieren. Gefühlt habe ich die Befürchtung, dass das für längere Touren eher nichts ist, aber für 2x11 müsste ich mehr Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. März 2018)




----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2018)

@damage0099: Gestern bin ich durch Bronnen gefahren und vorm Ortsanfang gegen 9 Uhr ein orangenes Evo mit Fahrer (grüner Helm) bei Regen gesehen. Warst Du das? Das kannst nur Du gewesen sein! 
Ich hatte das Bike im Auto und bin dann am Nachmittag nach meinem Termin noch bei Bad Urach die sehr rutschige Pfaffensteige gefahren.
Und habe da drei dieser Kameraden getroffen: 






Urach Gestern:







Und dann noch schnell zwei Bilder vom "falschen" Rad, hier auf einem Trail auf Pischa:





Einziges Fatless-Bike unter Fatbikern...

Und so sieht es weiter oben aus, Pischa (Davos):





Die Kabinenbahn nimmt Biker mit und es gibt 4 Strecken bzw. Trails für Biker, Schneeschuhgänger, Rodelschlitten und Wanderer


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2018)

Hahahaha,
Ja das war ich 
Gibt’s ja nicht!
Was ‘n Zufall!
Habe das tolle Wetter genutzt und mal wieder ne Runde gedreht 
Hättest Dich anschließen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2018)

Das ist echt Weltklasse! 
Ich hatte einen Termin in ES, konnte erst hinterher biken.
Aber das nächste Mal halte ich natürlich an, es war aber eher so Zeitlupenkino in meinem Kopf 
"Oh ein Bionicon Evo"
"Wer fährt denn hier ein Bionicon?"
"Und bei dem Wetter"
"Grüner Helm?"
"Ah, das muß doch Damage sein"
Und da war ich dann schon einen Ort weiter


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2018)




----------



## luCYnger (11. März 2018)




----------



## luCYnger (12. März 2018)

.


----------



## luCYnger (12. März 2018)

vor ein paar Wochen während der Operation "Fluchtpunkt Malàga"


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (15. März 2018)

Vor dem nächsten Wintereinbruch noch ein wenig das schöne Wetter genießen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (15. März 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Vor dem nächsten Wintereinbruch noch ein wenig das schöne Wetter genießen:
> Anhang anzeigen 707847


Der Winter ist vorbei, jetzt fehlt nur dauerhaft die Sonne ...


----------



## herbert2010 (15. März 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Der Winter ist vorbei, jetzt fehlt nur dauerhaft die Sonne ...


Bei dir vieleicht bei uns gehts am samstag wieder los mit dem winter


----------



## bolg (15. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Bei dir vieleicht bei uns gehts am samstag wieder los mit dem winter


Ja, ihr braucht die Ski nicht einzupacken


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. März 2018)

Bei bestem Wetter!


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2018)




----------



## hausi78 (17. März 2018)

Schöne Fotos, bei uns schneit es aktuell wieder... Wohl eher wieder Skifahren und das Bike noch ein bisschen schonen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. März 2018)

Den winter über muss das Alva ran. Und wir beide werden uns am ende
gar noch mit winkligen holztreppen anfreunden.


----------



## Evo-Lu (23. März 2018)

Der Frühling ist da! Zumindest im Vinschgau.


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2018)

Evo-Lu schrieb:


> Der Frühling ist da! Zumindest im Vinschgau.Anhang anzeigen 710900


Wo ist das?


----------



## Evo-Lu (23. März 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Einstieg Sunny Benny Trail. Goldrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2018)

Evo-Lu schrieb:


> Einstieg Sunny Benny Trail. Goldrain


Ah ok 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. März 2018)

Ich schwöre, ich habe den Baum nicht absichtlich umgefahren, Herr Wachtmeister


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2018)




----------



## luCYnger (24. März 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


26" ist doch unfahrbar 
Das geht anscheinend nur noch mim Evo


----------



## herbert2010 (24. März 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> 26" ist doch unfahrbar
> Das geht anscheinend nur noch mim Evo


Wußte garnicht das es das evo auch als kinder version gibt


----------



## bolg (24. März 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ich schwöre, ich habe den Baum nicht absichtlich umgefahren, Herr Wachtmeister
> Anhang anzeigen 711166


Als Fahrradhalter etwas sperrig für den Vorgarten.....


----------



## luCYnger (25. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wußte garnicht das es das evo auch als kinder version gibt


Na klar. 
Best Bike Ever !

Kennste nich ?

Musste mal viele Seiten zurück nachlesen..  B)

Gesendet von meinem BV6000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damage0099 (25. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wußte garnicht das es das evo auch als *Männer*-Version gibt



Ich hab's mal korrigiert


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2018)




----------



## luCYnger (26. März 2018)

warum krieg ich immer nur Schnee und dicke Zweige ab


----------



## panino (27. März 2018)

Wenn Du den Stamm mit der Hand gesägt hast, sparst Du Dir für den Tag wenigstens das Krafttraining


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (27. März 2018)

Wenn das Holz dort erst kürzlich geschlagen wurde, könnte das Ärger mit dem Besitzer geben.


----------



## sPiediNet (27. März 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> warum krieg ich immer nur Schnee und dicke Zweige ab
> Anhang anzeigen 712145


....ich hätte jetzt geblufft und ein Schweizer Taschenmesser hingelegt


----------



## luCYnger (27. März 2018)

RadicalRacer123 schrieb:


> Wenn das Holz dort erst kürzlich geschlagen wurde, könnte das Ärger mit dem Besitzer geben.


Keine Sorge, der Stamm ist auf einem Wanderweg vom Sturm abgelegt worden.
Und lag schon ein paar Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (27. März 2018)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ....ich hätte jetzt geblufft und ein Schweizer Taschenmesser hingelegt


Das war schon ein Bluff, hab extra die Husqvarna aus dem Bild geräumt


----------



## bolg (27. März 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> warum krieg ich immer nur Schnee und dicke Zweige ab
> Anhang anzeigen 712145


Mit der Silki Katanaboy 650 wärst du für noch dickere Brocken ausreichend gewappnet - sozusagen der bionisierte Samurai der Säge


----------



## luCYnger (27. März 2018)

bolg schrieb:


> Mit der Silki Katanaboy 650 wärst du für noch dickere Brocken ausreichend gewappnet - sozusagen der bionisierte Samurai der Säge


schon klar , davon 2 Stück überKreuz auf den Rucksack geschnallt, Ninja Sandalen an und los gehts


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (30. März 2018)

Endlich wieder Biken! Es wird wärmer, der Frühling kommt


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2018)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. März 2018)

@damage0099 Verwehrt dir in Bild 1 der Förster die Durchfahrt? 

Bist ja dann gerade noch rechtzeitig abgebogen


----------



## damage0099 (31. März 2018)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> @damage0099 Verwehrt dir in Bild 1 der Förster die Durchfahrt?
> 
> Bist ja dann gerade noch rechtzeitig abgebogen


----------



## herbert2010 (1. April 2018)

Hi

Mein junior vorgeschlagen zum foto des tages wenn wer Lust hat darf er gern auf denn stern klicken  





Lg


----------



## hausi78 (2. April 2018)

Heute war bei uns Hammer-Wetter! Das erste Mal dieses Jahr mit Shorts und ohne Windstopper- Jacke. Einmal rund um die Kyburg, der Töss entlang und über den Eschenberg zurück. War toll!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (6. April 2018)

Bei bestem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (6. April 2018)

Heute mal frei gehabt....


----------



## slimane- (6. April 2018)

Gutes Wetter gab's hier ebenso  Und das Bike macht von Jahr zu Jahr noch mehr Laune


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. April 2018)




----------



## SchwertreiterAA (10. April 2018)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. April 2018)

Erste ausfahrt dies jahr mit dem EVO in die steinzeit.


----------



## robby (11. April 2018)

Mein treues Supershuttle hat eine neue Kommandozentrale bekommen (danke an @damage0099 für den Twin Lock!)











+ neuer Diebstahlschutz


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. April 2018)

Mal wieder ein video.


----------



## aufgehts (11. April 2018)

Mit Begleitmusik


----------



## Promontorium (11. April 2018)

Ham Deine Naben Spiel? Das Bimmeln würd' mich bekloppt machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. April 2018)

robby schrieb:


> Mein treues Supershuttle hat eine neue Kommandozentrale bekommen (danke an @damage0099 für den Twin Lock!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber!
Das SS ist immer noch ein richtig schönes, sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. April 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ham Deine Naben Spiel? Das Bimmeln würd' mich bekloppt machen!


Ach so, ich bin bekloppt. Und videos schaue ich immer ohne ton. Daher ...


----------



## hausi78 (11. April 2018)

Klingt wie Wandern in den Rocky Mountains mit Bärenglocke am Rucksack.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. April 2018)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Klingt wie Wandern in den Rocky Mountains mit Bärenglocke am Rucksack.


Irgendwo muss man sich ja dran gewöhnen.
Aber für die, die beim biken musik brauchen, habe ich es geändert. Besser so @Promontorium ?


----------



## Promontorium (11. April 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ach so, ich bin bekloppt. Und videos schaue ich immer ohne ton. Daher ...


Wieso sollst Du bekloppt sein, wenn ich sage, daß es MICH bekloppt machen würde? Und warum daraus schließen, daß ich unbedingt Musik bräuchte? Was ist überhaupt der Sinn der Glocke? Wanderer warnen (ernsthafte Frage)?


----------



## damage0099 (12. April 2018)

Wurzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. April 2018)

Läuft nicht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. April 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Was ist überhaupt der Sinn der Glocke? Wanderer warnen (ernsthafte Frage)?


Ernsthaft antwort: ja. Die bearbell hat auf den spitzkehrenreichen trails bei mir den vorteil, dass wanderer, die vielleicht ein zwei kehren tiefer laufen, gewarnt sind und sich z.b. nicht in die kehre stellen. Wenn sie wie meistens hochlaufen, schauen sie nicht nach oben sondern auf den weg vor sich. Und ich muss nicht an den blödesten stellen die hand von der bremse nehmen, um an irgendeine glocke zu kommen. Und laut rumbölken mag ich auch nicht. Bei den vielen kehren hier, ist das für alle eine erleichterung und kommt immer gut an ("Hier kommt die bergziege"). Und die eventuellen mitfahrer wissen, wo ich mich gerade herumtreibe.


----------



## damage0099 (12. April 2018)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. April 2018)

Wurzelschänder


----------



## aufgehts (13. April 2018)

sauber gefahren und Klasse Gleichgewichts -Gefühl...


----------



## VAN HALEN (13. April 2018)

slimane- schrieb:


> Gutes Wetter gab's hier ebenso  Und das Bike macht von Jahr zu Jahr noch mehr Laune



Das sehe ich genauso !!!


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2018)

Könnte foto des tages werden  wer will darf gerne denn stern beim foto drücken


----------



## skask (15. April 2018)

Falsche Galerie


----------



## Fanatic3001 (17. April 2018)

2003 auf La Palma mit dem Bionicon BC 1.0 
Das Bike ist bis heute noch in meinem Besitz.
Sorry für die Bildqualität. Ist abfotografiert


----------



## damage0099 (20. April 2018)

...es war sooooooooooooooo geeeeiiiiillll!!
Danke Jungs für den klasse Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Mai 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


Ja, ja, die unfahrbare - halb zog es ihn, halb sank er hin. Ich werde dort demnächst einen halt mit bewunderung für dich einlegen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Mai 2018)

Und mein alva hat dieser tage 10.000 km hinter sich gebracht. Trotz edison fahre 
ich immer wieder gern damit.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Mai 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die unfahrbare - halb zog es ihn, halb sank er hin. Ich werde dort demnächst einen halt mit bewunderung für dich einlegen.


... und ich hab´s getan. Man sah um die treppe noch die salzringe von den schweißperlen der spotter. 





Hier war erst einmal schluss, dabei war ich sicher, diese stelle gleich zu schaffen.


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Mai 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und mein alva hat dieser tage 10.000 km hinter sich gebracht. Trotz edison fahre
> ich immer wieder gern damit.



Gratuliere! Mein gutes, altes Ironwood hat auch knapp über 10.000 km abgespult und immer Spaß gemacht. 
Nun ist es in Rente und wird nur noch ab und zu bewegt. Verkauft wird es nicht, nachdem ich bei Bionicon (noch am Tegernsee) sah, daß sie nicht mal eins als Firmengeschichte an der Wand hängen hatten  bleibt wenigstens meins "in Ehren als Dokumentation" erhalten  
(Und mein Ersatz fürs Ironwood, mein Speiseeis Demo hat nun auch schon über 9200 km hinter sich gelassen .


----------



## Fanatic3001 (7. Mai 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Mein gutes, altes Ironwood hat auch knapp über 10.000 km abgespult und immer Spaß gemacht.
> Nun ist es in Rente und wird nur noch ab und zu bewegt. Verkauft wird es nicht, nachdem ich bei Bionicon (noch am Tegernsee) sah, daß sie nicht mal eins als Firmengeschichte an der Wand hängen hatten  bleibt wenigstens meins "in Ehren als Dokumentation" erhalten
> (Und mein Ersatz fürs Ironwood, mein Speiseeis Demo hat nun auch schon über 9200 km hinter sich gelassen .



 Vielleicht besinnt sich ja das „neue  Bionicon“ und macht in Weiden eine Hall of Fame.
Ich würde für diesen Zweck mein BC 1.0 zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Evo-Lu (8. Mai 2018)

#lovemyevo #vinschgau


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. Mai 2018)




----------



## panino (17. Mai 2018)

Sundowner im Werdenfelser Land


----------



## robby (17. Mai 2018)

@Perth Ist das auf dem Lusen im Bayerischen Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. Mai 2018)

robby schrieb:


> @Perth Ist das auf dem Lusen im Bayerischen Wald?


Nein, das ist im Harz.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (17. Mai 2018)




----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2018)




----------



## panino (18. Mai 2018)

Wo ist das?


----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2018)

panino schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Lago Maggiore


----------



## guruW (18. Mai 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Lago Maggiore



wo genau? Das Kreuz kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (18. Mai 2018)

Geiles Teil  Heute sogar nen halben Frontflip geschafft


----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2018)

guruW schrieb:


> wo genau? Das Kreuz kommt mir bekannt vor.


M. Giove


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Mai 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


Ist das eure drohne da oben?


----------



## damage0099 (20. Mai 2018)

Hehe, nene


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. Mai 2018)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (27. Mai 2018)

Mein zweiter Urlaub in Finale Ligure ist leider schon wieder zu Ende.
Großartig, Wahnsinn, Suuuuuper.
Warum habe ich mein Mountainbike-Leben größtenteils woanders vergeudet? Macht nicht den selben Fehler .

Tag eins: Eine Tour entlang der 24h-Rennen-Strecke oberhalb des Meeres.




Von hier sieht man die Stadtmauer von Noli. Sie schaut fast aus wie die chinesische Mauer.




Dann runter nach Noli an den Strand mit einem schönen Mittagessen.




Danach wieder hoch auf die Manie.




Und wieder runter nach Finale Ligure.





Tag 2: Rollercoaster, Kill Bill und Catchiatore eine extrem geile, flowige, gelungene Kombination. Hier der Blick von der Kirche, bevor es in den Kill Bill Trail geht.





Tag 3: Zuerst Base NATO Trail, dann der neuen „Ingeniere“ Trail. Platz eins auf meiner Finale Ligure Skala zusammen mit dem Rollercoaster.





Tag 4: Madre natura und danach der Crestino Trail. Auch nicht schlecht.




Am Ende, wie so oft, Pizza essen in Finalborgho, der mittelalterlichen Stadt, 1 km landeinwärts.




Am Ende: Technischer Dienst auf der Terrasse.




Cheers DOKK


----------



## Deleted 325120 (29. Mai 2018)

Ein paar Bilder von heute...


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

Letztes Bild vom Alva



War ein tolles Rad


----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2018)

Wenn's zum Weinen toll war, warum dann weg und was gibbet Neues?


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wenn's zum Weinen toll war, warum dann weg und was gibbet Neues?


Es ist nur zum Weinen, warum sollte es was neues geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2018)

Weil man aus Deinem Post ohne Hintergrundwissen rauslesen könnte, daß es verkauft wird und es was Neues gibt. Dann hast Du noch was im Keller oder gibst den Sport auf, sollte es nimmer wiederkommen?


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Weil man aus Deinem Post ohne Hintergrundwissen rauslesen könnte, daß es verkauft wird und es was Neues gibt. Dann hast Du noch was im Keller oder gibst den Sport auf, sollte es nimmer wiederkommen?


Interessante Thesen, Herr Hobbyorakel.
Latürnich hab ich noch das eine oder andere Fahrrad hier und obwohl ich Radeln nicht als Sport betreibe, werde ich weiter radeln.
Der Bioniconcounter im Haus geht halt runter auf 2,5 .


----------



## robby (3. Juni 2018)

Locker bleiben slowbeat, die Frage ist berechtigt und war nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

robby schrieb:


> Locker bleiben slowbeat, die Frage ist berechtigt und war nicht bös gemeint.


Ich bedauere einen Verlust und wäre deshalb gespannt, wie @Promontorium darauf reagiert, wenn jemand den Verlust eines geliebten Zeitgenossen anzeigen würde (egal ob schriftlich oder live).

Solche Reaktionen verstören mich immer.
Ist wirklich alles ersetzbar oder ein Ende?


----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich bedauere einen Verlust und wäre deshalb gespannt, wie @Promontorium darauf reagiert, wenn jemand den Verlust eines geliebten Zeitgenossen anzeigen würde (egal ob schriftlich oder live).
> 
> Solche Reaktionen verstören mich immer.
> Ist wirklich alles ersetzbar oder ein Ende?


Natürlich ist nicht alles ersetzbar und bedeutet auch nicht immer ein Ende. Aber wenn Du fragst,



slowbeat schrieb:


> Es ist nur zum Weinen, *warum sollte es was neues geben*?



ohne sicher sein zu können, daß es wieder auftaucht, ist doch meine Frage in #5103 irgendwie berechtigt, oder? So ganz von der puren Logik eines bis dato Unwissenden ausgehend, ohne böse Absicht!?
Will Dich auch nicht nerven, ich verstehe den Frust voll und ganz, da mir dasselbe schon passiert ist. Guxtu:



Promontorium schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> mir wurde innerhalb* der letzten 2 Wochen mein Bike aus meinem Keller in Kraiburg/Inn gestohlen,
> dazu noch ein IXS Trail - Helm in blau!
> ...


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> ohne sicher sein zu können, daß es wieder auftaucht, ist doch meine Frage in #5103 irgendwie berechtigt, oder?


Für Dich scheinbar logisch, für mich nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehbar.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich von dem Rad nochmal was sehen werde. Bin gespannt auf die Reaktion der Versicherung.
Es wurde eine Seitenscheibe eingeschlagen, das Rad und ein kleiner Koffer mit Werkzeug geklaut. Helme und Klamotten mit erheblichem Wert wurden da gelassen. Auch das verkackte Firmen-IPhone, eine teure Kühlbox und sonstiges war noch im Auto.


----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2018)

Sorry, Du bist verständlicherweise emotional sehr aufgewühlt. Und checkst es deswegen nicht. Gute Nacht!


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Sorry, Du bist verständlicherweise emotional sehr aufgewühlt. Und checkst es deswegen nicht. Gute Nacht!


Nein, ich habe keinen besonderen emotionalen Bezug zu Gegenständen.
Zurück auf Start:
Ich verstehe deshalb nicht, warum ich wegen einem Verlust ein neues Rad kaufen soll oder das Radeln einstellen.


----------



## Promontorium (3. Juni 2018)

Weil Dein Rad weg ist, habe ich gefragt, was es Neues gibt. Nicht wissend, daß es geklaut wurde, sondern von einem Verkauf ausgehend. Auf Deine Frage, "...warum sollte es was neues geben?", habe ich *gefragt*, ob Du den Sport aufgibst oder noch was im Keller hast. Nie behauptet oder Dir nahegelegt. Bitte genau lesen, bevor es jetzt ins Alberne abdriftet, wenn es das nicht schon ist. MannMannMann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Nicht wissend


Es ist interessant, wie Du Dir eine Story um so wenig Information spinnst. Und wenn du drauf hingewiesen wirst wirds ruppig. Genau das verstört mich.
In diesem Sinne und Deinen Worten:


Promontorium schrieb:


> Bitte genau lesen, bevor es jetzt ins Alberne abdriftet


Gute Nacht!


----------



## robby (3. Juni 2018)

Wow, also DAS ist wirklich albern.
Schreib halt "letztes Foto vom Alva weil Bike wurde geklaut" und gut ist. Also wirklich...


----------



## slowbeat (3. Juni 2018)

robby schrieb:


> Wow, also DAS ist wirklich albern.
> Schreib halt "letztes Foto vom Alva weil Bike wurde geklaut" und gut ist. Also wirklich...


Vielen Dank für deinen informativen Beitrag.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2018)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juni 2018)

Den Baum hast doch du kaputt gemacht. Gib's zu


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2018)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Den Baum hast doch du kaputt gemacht. Gib's zu


Mist! Ich hab gedacht, das fällt keinem auf 

Hier hätt ich mir gern einen gewünscht 









Danke @lipper-zipfel für‘s knipsen und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilman (7. Juni 2018)

Will meins auch zeigen 

Ist zwar mehr „old Modell new Parts“ aber ich liebe mein eisenschwein. Seit über 5 Jahren ein sehr treuer Begleiter! Hoffe es hält noch ne Weile...


----------



## damage0099 (14. Juni 2018)

Danke der unbekannten Wanderdame für‘s spontane spotten


----------



## ABBiker (14. Juni 2018)

Puh, da wäre die Dame aber ins Schwitzen gekommen wenn sie dich hätte auffangen sollen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Juni 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke der unbekannten Wanderdame für‘s spontane spotten


Dat glöw ich nich. Dat is ne fake deern!


----------



## bolg (15. Juni 2018)

...moment, muss meine Lupe suchen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. Juni 2018)

Das Finale Bike .


----------



## luCYnger (19. Juni 2018)

Dicke Berta & JJ  ass-on-ass


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. Juni 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Dicke Berta & JJ  ass-on-ass


Der Hinterbau vom einen Evo ist grau! Selber lackiert, oder wie geht das?


----------



## luCYnger (19. Juni 2018)

Ja, ist am einfachsten


----------



## IBEX73 (20. Juni 2018)

Feierabend-Epicer mit @damage0099 (0110).........in meinem Hinterhof......













Ungewohnte Pose...





Geilomat/Hueregeil isch gsi.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Feierabend-Epicer mit @damage0099 (0110).........in meinem Hinterhof......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nochmals besten Dank für‘s Guiden und knipsen @IBEX73 
Saugeil (und Mega-anstrengend!!) war‘s  

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2018)

geiler Trail, bescheidene Quali....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juli 2018)

Hier mal keine kehre, sondern eine winkeltreppe.






@DOKK_Mustang ist das jetzt flowig genug?
Zeitlupe ist ja nur 30%, sonst erkennst du nicht, wie angenehm es da rum geht.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2018)

Sieht übel aus.
Du machst mir Angst


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juli 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Sieht übel aus.
> Du machst mir Angst


Nee, nicht wirklich. Die meisten fahren auch innen vorbei. Aber da lernt man nichts.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (3. Juli 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hier mal keine kehre, sondern eine winkeltreppe.
> 
> @DOKK_Mustang ist das jetzt flowig genug?
> Zeitlupe ist ja nur 30%, sonst erkennst du nicht, wie angenehm es da rum geht.


Also ich fahr viel lieber ab und an mit 40 km/h die Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke runter. Da lernt man auch eine Menge. „ In Speed we Trust“
Im übrigen bin ich schon etliche Trails auf der schwäbischen Alb gefahren. Die engen Kehren in der Nähe der Geislinger Steige waren die Ausnahme bei den Trails.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juli 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Also ich fahr viel lieber ab und an mit 40 km/h die Stuttgarter Downhillstrecke runter. Da lernt man auch eine Menge. „ In Speed we Trust“


Da die zerstörende energie quadratisch mit der geschwindigkeit wächst, verzichte ich mit rücksicht auf meine alten knochen auf dieses blinde vertrauen. Lediglich den swu-trail fast vor der haustür fahre ich ganz gerne. (der letzte sprung hat inzwischen einen drop bekommen)


> Im übrigen bin ich schon etliche Trails auf der schwäbischen Alb gefahren. Die engen Kehren in der Nähe der Geislinger Steige waren die Ausnahme bei den Trails.


Natürlich. Mehr kehren als dort auf einem haufen gibt es so schnell nicht wieder. Aber vom tegelberg runter sind die kehren ziemlich flowig fahrbar. Und davor kann man noch prima am albtrauf fahren. Da sind ganz andere fähigkeiten gefordert.


----------



## panino (15. Juli 2018)

Mal wieder was aus der Heimat....


----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. Juli 2018)

Ein paar Bilder von gestern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Juli 2018)

Schönes wetter auf dem brocken!
Und dann noch mit dem bike unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (18. Juli 2018)

Heute...


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. Juli 2018)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Juli 2018)

Bike Republik Sölden 2018:


----------



## Promontorium (27. Juli 2018)

@DOKK_Mustang: In welcher Breite ist denn Dein Sattel und biste zufrieden? Was kann der besser als andere davor (schätze mal, die hattest Du)?


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juli 2018)

Hi

Mein junior hat sich vor dem trainingslager in saalbach noch das evo statt dem dh geschnappt 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BltWBV-heDL/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1wr19tgbsdtzl

https://www.instagram.com/p/BltN_s2lzv4/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=zpuv8q6bkm0a

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlvP8bAhvvx/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=3q6e2677d54m

Lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Juli 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> @DOKK_Mustang: In welcher Breite ist denn Dein Sattel und biste zufrieden? Was kann der besser als andere davor (schätze mal, die hattest Du)?


SQ-Lab Ergo Wave 611 Carbon
-Extrem leicht 153g in der Carbonausführung, 14cm Breite
-Gut gepolstert
-An der Sattel-Stufe kann man sich abstützen am Berg und mehr Druck aufs Pedal bringen
-Die Stufe entlastet die sensiblen Bereiche.
In Summe tatsächlich mein bester Sattel. Vorgänger waren ein Fabric, Ergon SM3, 2x SLR mit Loch, Bioniconsattel, Flite Gel etc.. Wunder sind natürlich keine zu erwarten.


----------



## Promontorium (28. Juli 2018)

Danke! Ist die Entlastung, gerade im Vergleich zum Ergon, nochmal deutlich besser?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Juli 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Danke! Ist die Entlastung, gerade im Vergleich zum Ergon, nochmal deutlich besser?


Etwas besser. Wunder sind nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2018)




----------



## Promontorium (29. Juli 2018)

Gibbet da bewegte Bilder zu?


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Juli 2018)

@damage0099 : Bitte weitere Bilder der Sequenz!
ABER: Was fährst Du denn da für ein Rad??? Und dann die fetten Felgen.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juli 2018)

Bin sicher bald wieder dort, dann gibt's mehr 

Ja, @Votec Tox : Die Felgen sind fett, passen zu mir 
Ist 'n SC Nomad V3 C  und geht wie Hölle


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Juli 2018)

Ein schönes Rad, d.h. Du fährst jetzt Santa Cruz?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juli 2018)

Die anderen hab und fahr ich schon auch noch


----------



## damage0099 (4. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. August 2018)

Aaah, ich wusste doch dass du die trails alle nochmal testest.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (14. August 2018)

Saalbach war wieder großartig. Diesmal sind wir die Blue-Line, Z-Line, Pro-Line, X-Line, den Hackelbergtrail und den Hochalmtrail gefahren. Phantastische Ausblicke, seht selbst:


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2018)

Als Freund und Gönner darf ich bestimmt noch was zur Unterhaltung beitragen:


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2018)

letztes mal mit'm Evo genausogut gelaufen:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. September 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> letztes mal mit'm Evo genausogut gelaufen:


Du hupfst mit hinten und vorne gleichzeitig? Respekt!


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Du hupfst mit hinten und vorne gleichzeitig? Respekt!


 Mal was anderes


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Du hupfst mit hinten und vorne gleichzeitig? Respekt!


Ich hab‘s schon wieder getan


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2018)




----------



## slimane- (23. September 2018)

Bilder von @SchwertreiterAA 

Besten Dank für's Knipsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (24. September 2018)

Vielen Dank @SchwertreiterAAfür die Fotos :


----------



## luCYnger (24. September 2018)

Einziges Bionicon auf der Transnomad 2018


----------



## Iffe23 (25. September 2018)

Einziges Bionicon auf der Enduro2 Davos


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Oktober 2018)

Zwei Bilder vom Wochenende.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder vom Wochenende.
> Anhang anzeigen 781187 Anhang anzeigen 781188


Geilste Bilder ever!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Oktober 2018)

Wer von euch hat eigentlich beim treffen den eckstein in der treppe mitgenommen?



 

@damage0099 Roland, warst du das?
Jetzt fahren die downhill diretissima fahrer da links am baumstamm innen lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat eigentlich beim treffen den eckstein in der treppe mitgenommen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 781269
> 
> ...


Der Eckstein fehlt schon ewig.
Die Diretissima gibt’s wahrscheinlich noch länger.
Hier sollte dringend Hand angelegt werden!
Ich hätte es als Local schon garnicht soweit kommen lassen...

‚Nach mir die Sintflut‘ 

So eine affengeile Treppe darf man doch nicht so dermaßen zusammenrotzen!

Da blutet mir das Herz


----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2018)

Guckst du:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es schon nicht läuft, muss man einfach das beste draus machen!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (13. Oktober 2018)

Freiburg hat wirklich herausragende Trails! Diesmal haben wir den Badish Moonrising Trail mit dem Canadian Trail kombiniert.

Aufbau der Bikes oben auf dem Schauinsland.




Dann den Badish Moonrising runter mit schönen Herbstimpressionen







Vom Kybfelsen geht es richtig steil und steinig runter



Und am Ende mit der Schauinsland Bahn zurück zum Auto


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2018)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Gibbet da bewegte Bilder zu?





Votec Tox schrieb:


> @damage0099 : Bitte weitere Bilder der Sequenz!
> ABER: Was fährst Du denn da für ein Rad??? Und dann die fetten Felgen.



Bitteschön


----------



## luCYnger (17. Oktober 2018)

chapeau !  

krassive "Treppe" und skillz


----------



## damage0099 (20. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Oktober 2018)

Andere fallen da einfach ganz normal runter. Warum machst du das so umständlich?


----------



## damage0099 (20. Oktober 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Andere fallen da einfach ganz normal runter. Warum machst du das so umständlich?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (22. Oktober 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (11. November 2018)

Spitzenwetter am Wochenende! Traumhafte Ausblicke, und zumindest am Samstag waren die Trails griffig ;-).


----------



## slimane- (11. November 2018)

same here


----------



## Deleted 325120 (13. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 325120 (16. November 2018)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. November 2018)

Jetzt wird’s langsam kalt (9 Grad). Trotzdem gab es heute einen schönen Ausritt mit dem Alva.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. November 2018)




----------



## damage0099 (21. Dezember 2018)

Immer noch megageil


----------



## luCYnger (23. Dezember 2018)

Abteilung R & D ist zu Testfahrten hier :


----------



## Deleted 325120 (25. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (25. Dezember 2018)

Richtig schöne Winterstimmung!


----------



## slimane- (26. Dezember 2018)

Traumhaftes Wetter heute


----------



## luCYnger (27. Dezember 2018)

Traumhaftes Wetter schon seit Tagen


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. Dezember 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Traumhaftes Wetter schon seit Tagen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 808633


Die Gabel gefällt mir!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Dezember 2018)

Heute war es sonnig und kaaalt. Zwei Grad. Der See war gefroren. 
Ich bin die ganzen 2 Stunden mit Fullface gefahren, da werden die Backen gewärmt und das Kinn ist ebenfalls angenehm temperiert . 
Die Spaziergänger schauen immer etwas merkwürdig, aber was soll’s.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (28. Dezember 2018)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Heute war es sonnig und kaaalt. Zwei Grad. Der See war gefroren.
> Ich bin die ganzen 2 Stunden mit Fullface gefahren, da werden die Backen gewärmt und das Kinn ist ebenfalls angenehm temperiert .
> Die Spaziergänger schauen immer etwas merkwürdig, aber was soll’s.
> Anhang anzeigen 809017


Du fährst mit Schutzblechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. Dezember 2018)

Perth schrieb:


> Du fährst mit Schutzblechen?


Jep, ab und an.


----------



## luCYnger (29. Dezember 2018)

Hab heut nochmal n bikeporn Bild gemacht 
Leider wegen Handy und massig Gegenlicht nicht top Quali


----------



## damage0099 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ebenfalls bei geilem Wetter und ner top-Gruppe mit meinem geliebten SuperShuttle, frisch getuned, unterwegs gewesen, danke an Paule und Micha


----------



## Deleted 325120 (31. Dezember 2018)

Habt einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2019!


----------



## IBEX73 (31. Dezember 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls bei geilem Wetter und ner top-Gruppe mit meinem geliebten SuperShuttle, frisch getuned, unterwegs gewesen, danke an Paule und Micha



Sauber gfahra,du geiler Siach...!


----------



## damage0099 (31. Dezember 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Sauber gfahra,du geiler Siach...!


Danke  , wobei des für di jo garnix isch


----------



## damage0099 (31. Dezember 2018)

@All: n guten Rutsch und ein geiles neues Jahr


----------



## slimane- (31. Dezember 2018)

Danke.

Wünsche euch allen ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch, sowie ein gutes und möglichst sturzfreies 2019


----------



## hulster (4. Januar 2019)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Hab heut nochmal n bikeporn Bild gemacht
> Leider wegen Handy und massig Gegenlicht nicht top Quali
> Anhang anzeigen 809349



Watt - EVO mit Intend? Lass das @Sackmann nicht sehen.


----------



## luCYnger (4. Januar 2019)

Why not 

Dem ist das doch wumpe. Hat doch nix mehr mit Bionicon an der Mütze und genug eigene Projekte am laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Januar 2019)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Januar 2019)

Das sieht ja aus, als ob die Brocken-untoten unterwegs wären.
Wer einmal oben war, muss immer wieder hoch. 
Huuu!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. Februar 2019)

Fundstück des Tages!


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2019)

Still alive


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (18. Februar 2019)

Krasses Wetter am WE : 18 Grad Temperatur und der Bärensee ist gefroren!


----------



## bolg (18. Februar 2019)

Da kann ich mithalten...


----------



## slowbeat (20. Februar 2019)

DA 180 kann jetzt auch 15mm Naben aufnehmen:


----------



## panino (25. Februar 2019)

Es wird wieder Sommer....


----------



## slowbeat (21. März 2019)

Rollout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 325120 (30. März 2019)




----------



## slowbeat (2. April 2019)

Perth schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 844202 Anhang anzeigen 844204


Isses das grüne Rahmenset aus ebay Kleinanzeigen?


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. April 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Isses das grüne Rahmenset aus ebay Kleinanzeigen?


So ist es!


----------



## luCYnger (2. April 2019)

und ?  spürst du irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen Evo und rEvo ?  außer in den Augen


----------



## slowbeat (3. April 2019)

luCYnger schrieb:


> und ?  spürst du irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen Evo und rEvo ?  außer in den Augen


Ich konnte meins leider zeit- und verletzungsbedingt noch nicht so richtig im harten Gelände ausprobieren. Dazu der Wechsel von 160mm auf 180mm sowie von 26“ auf 27,5". Das sind viele Variablen.

Aber eine Sache ist toll:
Endlich ein Rad, das mir passt! 
Ich hab kurze Beine, das evo in M konnte ich mit 125er LEV komplett eingeschoben und mit maximaler Vorbaulänge fahren.

Das rEvo in M hat die Länge eines evo in L und das Sitzrohr des S. Ich kann mit direct mount Vorbau eine Revive 160 verwenden und sitze bequem. Das Rad ist lang genug und ich bekomme den Sattel weiter runter. Geil!

Wenn der Rest performt wie am evo reicht mir das locker.


----------



## Deleted 325120 (4. April 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich konnte meins leider zeit- und verletzungsbedingt noch nicht so richtig im harten Gelände ausprobieren. Dazu der Wechsel von 160mm auf 180mm sowie von 26“ auf 27,5". Das sind viele Variablen.
> 
> Aber eine Sache ist toll:
> Endlich ein Rad, das mir passt!
> ...


So ähnlich ist es bei mir ebenfalls. Die Länge des Rahmens passt mir persönlich hervorragend. Die Farbe hingegen ist doch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, wobei dies natürlich rein subjektiver Natur ist. Ich vergaß, der Hinterbau ist aufgrund der Überarbeitung der Sitzstreben merklich steifer geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (4. April 2019)

Perth schrieb:


> Die Farbe hingegen ist doch recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, wobei dies natürlich rein subjektiver Natur ist.


Candy Apple Green,  ich mag es mittlerweile sehr


----------



## slowbeat (25. April 2019)




----------



## luCYnger (25. April 2019)

Perth schrieb:


> .. Ich vergaß, der Hinterbau ist aufgrund der Überarbeitung der Sitzstreben merklich steifer geworden.


Was ist da geändert worden ?


----------



## bolg (25. April 2019)

....der Pegel in der Bierflasche


----------



## Deleted 325120 (2. Mai 2019)

Grüße aus dem Harz!


----------



## Deleted 325120 (8. Mai 2019)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Mai 2019)

Finale Ligure ist großartig aber anspruchsvoll.

Tag 1: Rollercoaster und Kill Bill 2.
Dann leider technischer Defekt durch Sturz. Bruch des rechten Carbon Hebel der Magura MT8. Im Shop wird dann ein Shimanohebel montiert. Das nennt sich Shigura 






Tag 2. Supergroppo und dann zum Monte Mao.







Blick vom Monte Mao auf die EWS Stage von 2018 „Mao Crest“.






Tag 3: Trail vom Monte Carmo.






Regen, Wolken, Schlamm.


----------



## slimane- (22. Mai 2019)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Finale Ligure ist großartig aber anspruchsvoll.
> 
> Tag 1: Rollercoaster und Kill Bill 2.
> Dann leider technischer Defekt durch Sturz. Bruch des rechten Carbon Hebel der Magura MT8. Im Shop wird dann ein Shimanohebel montiert. Das nennt sich Shigura
> ...



Danke für die Eindrücke! Steigert meine Vorfreude auf den Urlaub dort im September


----------



## Deleted 325120 (23. Mai 2019)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Harz.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Mai 2019)

Nachlese Finale 2019.
Eine Übersicht der Touren der letzten drei Jahre in und um Finale Ligure. Das ist doch gar nicht so schlecht.





Der Einstieg in den Trail des Mao Crest








In den Wäldern bei Melogno




Und das obligatorische Foto am Meer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. August 2019)

Portes du Soleil: Der größte Bikepark Europas und die größte Bikeschaukel der Welt. Bestehend aus 5 Bikeparks, 25 km von einem Ende bis zum anderen und nochmal 10 km zur Seite.





Blick auf Avoriaz




Die Vink-Line könnte angeblich die Schwester der A-Line in Whistler sein.




Von Frankreich mit der Bikeschaukel über den Gipfel in die Schweiz.




Fromage von der Vache




Cheers DOKK


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (10. August 2019)

Portes du soleil: Bikeparks Chatel + Avoriaz + Morzine + Les Gets + Les Crossets. 4130 Downhillmeter und 50 km am Tag 1 und 3000 DHm und 50 km am Tag 2, dazu ca. 800Hm selber hoch treten.
Man hat richtig Druck damit man es einmal von Chatel nach Les Gets hin und zurück innerhalb der Liftöffnungszeiten schafft . Echt großes Kino!


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. August 2019)

Ich bin wieder aus Livingo zurück. Tolle Location mit super Trails und atemberaubender Landschaft.

Tag 1 Motolino Bikepark




Krasse Rampen rechts im Hintergrund. Da sind tatsächlich etliche Biker runtergesprungen!




Auch auf den Rampen links sind einige krasse Typen abgehoben!




North Shore Elemente:




Kreisel aus Holz:


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. August 2019)

Livigno Tag 2:

Auf der anderen Talseite ist Carosello 3000, ein zweiter Bikepark, wie der Name sagt bis knapp 3000m hoch.

Blick vom Rollercoaster Trail auf den Stausee




Nach knapp 3000 DHm im Park sind wir auf der Rückseite 1000 DHm  ins Nachbartal abgefahren. Hier ist der Trail ein klassischer Alpentrail.




Tolle Ausblicke ins Talende.




Motolino Bikepark von Tag 1 in orange, Tag 2 mit Carosello 3000 in grün und die Vorschau auf die Touren von Tag drei (blau).


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. August 2019)

Livigno Tag 3:

Zwei großartige Touren mit phantastischen Ausblicken.





Das ist doch mal ein Seeblick.




Der Esel hat sich mit meinem Lenkerende im Ohr gekratzt! Echt unglaublich.


----------



## Resibiker (28. August 2019)

@DOKK_Mustang,
Wiefiel hasst du für Die Lifte in Portes du soleil ausgegeben?

Grüsse Gérard


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. August 2019)

Resibiker schrieb:


> @DOKK_Mustang,
> Wiefiel hasst du für Die Lifte in Portes du soleil ausgegeben?
> 
> Grüsse Gérard


So ca. 25- 27€ pro Tag.


----------



## damage0099 (30. August 2019)

Hier mal wieder was von mir...

Habe neulich sogar ein gutes, altes SS gesehen, schönes Braun, tiptop-Zustand


----------



## slimane- (11. September 2019)

Liebe Grüße aus Finale Ligure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2019)

In meinen Augen immer noch das geilste aller Bionicons 
Upgegradet, umgebaut, jetzt mit Eagle 1x12, 200er Moveloc und 2,0er selfmade Angleset.

Fährt sich saumäßig geil!


----------



## bolg (10. Oktober 2019)

Nah dran 



Inzwischen auch 1x12, 170er Moveloc und kein 2.0er Angleset.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2019)

Action mitm SC


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Oktober 2019)

Mal wieder mit dem Alten herren unterwegs


----------



## slimane- (2. November 2019)

Schönen Winterpokal euch allen ?


----------



## damage0099 (3. November 2019)

Nach dem DIY-Angleset nun den Vorbau um 12mm verkürzt. 
Original ist einfach deutlich zu lang.
Fährt sich jetzt unglaublich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (13. November 2019)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Nach dem DIY-Angleset nun den Vorbau um 12mm verkürzt.
> Original ist einfach deutlich zu lang.
> Fährt sich jetzt unglaublich geil
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 932608



@damage0099 : Geil aber kurz vor Sturz......


----------



## damage0099 (13. November 2019)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @damage0099 : Geil aber kurz vor Sturz......


War knapp, aber kein Sturz ☺️


----------



## kleinundmies (24. Dezember 2019)




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (6. April 2020)

Ein Flugbild vom Kumpel mit seinem Edison Revo:


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (10. April 2020)

Und am Donnerstag noch mal.


----------



## panino (11. April 2020)

Mal wieder was aus Oberbayern


----------



## Woife (25. April 2020)

Neues *Bionicon rEVO 2.0 L* seit 31. Mai 2020, fährt sich super, Ausstattung wie https://www.bionicon.de/bikes/mtb/revo/bionicon-revo-2/
(Bionicon-Fahrer seit 2003 mit dem BC 1.0):
*Fotos*: Frisch aus dem Karton ? -- vier Fotos Townbiking Olympiapark -- vier Fotos Fröttmaninger Heide rund um die Allianz Arena.
Greetings, Woife from Munich ?




Frisch aus dem Karton -- das super Bionicon rEVO 2.0 L.




Olympiapark -- In Nähe der Brücke über den Georg-Brauchle-Ring (= Mittlerer Ring).




Olympiapark -- Am Olympiasee mit Blick auf die Olympia-Schwimmhalle.




Olympiapark -- Blick vom Olympiaberg.




Olympiapark -- Beim ehemaligen Radstadion.




In der Fröttmaninger Heide #1.




In der Fröttmaninger Heide #2.




Allianz Arena -- zur Zeit verwaist.




Hier wird der Wind für München gemacht (Fröttmaninger Berg).




Hoffentlich sind die weiteren Aussichten für Bionicon so gut wie die Aussicht von hier.   <<< Thanks.


----------



## Felger (26. April 2020)

Was verwenden die jetzt für eine Gabel für das System?


----------



## Woife (26. April 2020)

Hi Felger,
als Gabel wird bei meinem rEVO 2.0 eine *X-Fusion Metric R* Gabel verwendet.








						METRIC R
					

METRIC R - PRODUCT - X-FUSION




					www.xfusionshox.com
				



Grüße aus München, Woife


----------



## Felger (27. April 2020)

Ah, doch noch. Hast du die Kunststoff Schoner abgemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (28. April 2020)




----------



## Felger (28. April 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> Ah, doch noch. Hast du die Kunststoff Schoner abgemacht?


@Woife oder waren die gar nicht dran?


----------



## Oigi (17. Mai 2020)

In dunklen Wäldern kann man sie hin und wieder noch in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung beobachten.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (23. Mai 2020)

Am Brückentag haben wir die Freiburger Trails unsicher gemacht: Badish Moonrising, Canadian und Borderline am Stück. Am Anfang des Jahres, wenn man noch etwas eingerostet ist, eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Woife (25. Mai 2020)

@Felger: 

Hi Felger,

schöne Fotos von Dir, danke. Die Aufkleber auf der Bionicon rEVO X-Fusion Gabel waren mir zu bunt und zu wirr. Ich bin kein Aufkleberfan (und mache meist auch bei Jeans das Schild hinten oben weg ;-). Es ist jetzt nur noch ein kleines X-Fusion-Logo auf der Gabelbrücke. 

Dass die Aufkleber als Schoner nützlich sein könnten, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Du hast aber recht, die ersten Kratzer habe ich schon im schwarzen Gabelunterteil. Kommt Permanent-Filzstift schwarz drauf ;-). 

Sonst fährt sich das Teil gut (ist allerdings deutlich schwerer als mein altes Bionicon ALVA).

Dir weiterhin viel Spass und keep on riding

Woife (from Munich, here on Panzerwiese) ?


----------



## Woife (25. Mai 2020)

Gleich noch ein Foto; Biken macht auch (falls nicht vorhanden) ohne Berge Spass: 

*Nice greetings from the Panzerwiese ? (Munich), *

Woife (Biker) ?   (Foto: Tex)


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Juni 2020)

Gestern gab es eine schöne Tour im Pfälzerwald.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. Juli 2020)

Am WE war ich mit dem Bionicon in der Zugspitzarena auf dem Blindseetrail unterwegs. Am Ende gab es sogar noch ein erfrischendes Bad.
Exzellente Tour!


----------



## Doblinas (28. Juli 2020)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Am WE war ich mit dem Bionicon in der Zugspitzarena auf dem Blindseetrail unterwegs. Am Ende gab es sogar noch ein erfrischendes Bad.
> Exzellente Tour!
> Anhang anzeigen 1086231Anhang anzeigen 1086232Anhang anzeigen 1086233Anhang anzeigen 1086234Anhang anzeigen 1086235Anhang anzeigen 1086236Anhang anzeigen 1086237





DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Am WE war ich mit dem Bionicon in der Zugspitzarena auf dem Blindseetrail unterwegs. Am Ende gab es sogar noch ein erfrischendes Bad.
> Exzellente Tour!
> Anhang anzeigen 1086231Anhang anzeigen 1086232Anhang anzeigen 1086233Anhang anzeigen 1086234Anhang anzeigen 1086235Anhang anzeigen 1086236Anhang anzeigen 1086237





DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Am WE war ich mit dem Bionicon in der Zugspitzarena auf dem Blindseetrail unterwegs. Am Ende gab es sogar noch ein erfrischendes Bad.
> Exzellente Tour!
> Anhang anzeigen 1086231Anhang anzeigen 1086232Anhang anzeigen 1086233Anhang anzeigen 1086234Anhang anzeigen 1086235Anhang anzeigen 1086236Anhang anzeigen 1086237


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doblinas (28. Juli 2020)

Damit DOKK_Mustang nicht der einzigste bleibt...
Sella Ronda! Danke an sacki für das geile Bike und Jan für die neuen Bremsen


----------



## slowbeat (13. August 2020)

Wir warn im Harz 



EVO nicht abgebildet


----------



## Doblinas (20. September 2020)

Es gibt sie noch in freier Wildbahn


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. September 2020)

Doblinas schrieb:


> Es gibt sie noch in freier Wildbahn


Schönes Bike und schöne Location. Wo ist das?


----------



## Doblinas (20. September 2020)

Achensee Nord  . Köglalm- Pfädchentrail.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Dezember 2020)

Total OT, letzte Ausfahrt diese Saison mitm SC.
Jetzt ist das Supershuttle wieder dran 😎💪🏼👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (7. Dezember 2020)

Roland,wie war das mit den Spikes, wenn Du hinter einem wilden Paarhufer herfährst....??




Spritzaffengeil,ums in deinen Worten zu sagen.....


----------



## damage0099 (7. Dezember 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Roland,wie war das mit den Spikes, wenn Du hinter einem wilden Paarhufer herfährst....??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, genau 👍🏻👍🏻👌🏻👌🏻😅😅😅😅
Hast das net vergessen? 🤣🤣😎😎🍻🍻


----------



## damage0099 (8. Dezember 2020)




----------



## IBEX73 (8. Dezember 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


>



....des hau i grad au hendrr mir....herrlich!


----------



## damage0099 (8. Dezember 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> ....des hau i grad au hendrr mir....herrlich!


Absolut 😃😃👍🏻👍🏻😎😎


----------



## damage0099 (9. Dezember 2020)




----------



## slimane- (17. Januar 2021)




----------



## panino (18. Januar 2021)




----------



## Masberg (19. Februar 2021)

Neue Schuhe


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2021)

Mal wiederbeleben 😅😅😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cannondaler1965 (8. März 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Mal wiederbeleben 😅😅😅


...müsste man mich nach so einer Aktion


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2021)

Cannondaler1965 schrieb:


> ...müsste man mich nach so einer Aktion


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (17. April 2021)

Das Edison läuft wie eine Eins.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. April 2021)

Nice, wie sind die Trails dort in Schuss?
Gibt's wieder ein paar Sprünge?


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (19. April 2021)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Nice, wie sind die Trails dort in Schuss?
> Gibt's wieder ein paar Sprünge?


Die Trails sind gut in Schuss, das Bike auch, nur der Fahrer schwächelt 😂.


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2021)

Weil ich mitm SS hier auch schonmal war:


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. April 2021)

Genial gefahren.
Abendrunde? Bist du jetzt ins Allgäu gezogen?


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2021)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Genial gefahren.
> Abendrunde? Bist du jetzt ins Allgäu gezogen?


Wurde nicht genehmigt 😜
Werde nur gelegentlich geduldet.


----------



## slowbeat (8. Juli 2021)

Ja, es lebt noch. 
Fahre irgendwie selten mit dem Gerät, wird aber weiter entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2021)

Bewege mein SS auch immer noch gerne und regelmäßig 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## slowbeat (8. Juli 2021)

Die Dame bewegt ja ein Evo, ich meist eher son slacklonglow-Hardtail wenn wir gemeinsam fahren.
Fürs Evo hab ich grad den neusten Hirnfurz in Verarbeitung während der letzte am Revo noch über diverse Zwischenschritte auf Umsetzung läuft...
Die Plattform find ich schon immer noch klasse. 
Wenn ich dran denk, dass mein Rahmen ein 2017er ist, und die Kinematik seit 2015 weitgehend unverändert, schon toll. Aber im Ernst: MegNeg ist der richtige Schritt bei dem Ding.


----------



## sPiediNet (8. Juli 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> MegNeg ist der richtige Schritt bei dem Ding.


oder ein bissel Fett in die Luftkammer pressen🤔


----------



## slowbeat (10. Juli 2021)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> oder ein bissel Fett in die Luftkammer pressen🤔


Nein, das ist eine andere Sportart.


----------



## damage0099 (5. August 2021)

Zur Zeit eigentlich Supershuttle-Wetter…ist bald wieder das Haupt-Rad 😫😫😫


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. August 2021)

Das Evo vom Bikekumpel läuft auch im Pfälzerwald wie eine Eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. August 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit eigentlich Supershuttle-Wetter…ist bald wieder das Haupt-Rad 😫😫😫



Mir ist schlecht!  🤢  Wie kannst du mir diesen POV antun.___🥵

Übrigens @slowbeat was ist MegNeg? Lass mich nicht dumm sterben.


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2021)

Hier mal wieder was bewegtes, wem es gefällt darf ihm gern a Sternle geben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was bewegtes, wem es gefällt darf ihm gern a Sternle geben


Klar.
Aber wo war das Murmeltier? Ich habe nur ein Murmelbier ausgemacht.
Und der Steinbock, hat er das nicht mehr mit ansehen können oder war er frustriert ob eurer Perfektion?


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2021)

Die Murmele sind immer während der Drehpausen aufgetaucht 😍😍😍


----------



## aufgehts (17. August 2021)

Sauber gfahren Jungs.


----------



## damage0099 (17. August 2021)

Danke ☺️


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. August 2021)

Das Revo in Sasbachwalden.


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (2. Oktober 2021)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Das Revo in Sasbachwalden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1326659
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1326668


Sasbachwalden hat ein paar der besten freien Strecken in Deutschland und vorallem Schwarzwald. Einfach nur geil da  👍


----------



## slowbeat (6. Januar 2022)

Ich hab das Rad der Dame mal etwas modernisiert. Der 5100 Antrieb ist schon ne geile Nummer für echt überschaubare Kohle. 
Der Super Deluxe passt sehr knapp im S Rahmen. Typischer Fall von "mehr Glück als Verstand" 




Bin mal gespannt was sie zu Schaltung und Fahrwerk sagt. Die Kabelage vorn muss noch bereinigt werden. 
Strategisch ist ihr das Rad ein wenig zu kurz, wird wohl irgendwann auch mal gegen was anderes ersetzt.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Januar 2022)

Erst vom Supershuttle zum Evo, dann wieder zum Supershuttle, nun wiederum beim Evo   
Und das Ding fährt sich sooooo geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2022)




----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2022)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. März 2022)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


Ist das auf der nordkette?


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2022)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ist das auf der nordkette?


Nicht wirklich, eher Südkette 😅


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (10. März 2022)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ist das auf der nordkette?


War erst auf der Nordkette. Das ist sie definitiv nicht. Auf der Nordkette gibt es nur wenige Steilpassagen und die sind auch nur so mittelschwer (S3).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2022)

magura_newton schrieb:


> War erst auf der Nordkette. Das ist sie definitiv nicht. Auf der Nordkette gibt es nur wenige Steilpassagen und die sind auch nur so mittelschwer (S3).


Ich kann halt nur videos vergleichen und staunen, wie man da runter holpert.


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2022)

Ich würd' das weder auf die Nord- , noch die Südkette kriegen!


----------



## englbert (6. Mai 2022)

Doblinas schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon, hatte gehofft das der Triggy weit genug aufbaut das beide untereinander stehen.... Obwohl da im Falle vom abrutschen ein Aua vorprogrammiert ist....


Triggy Alpha hatte ich noch nie in der Hand.
Den Southpaw bekommt man mit der separaten Klemmschelle tatsächlich so montiert, dass der B-Switch schön in der Aussparung der Sattelstützenbedienung liegt. Möglich wird des durch viele Freiheitsgrade bei der Montage. Der Southpaw an sich ist abgewinkelt und die Klemmung nicht parallel zum Lenker.(sorry lässt sich echt schwer in Worte fassen). 



Auf den Produktfotos vom Triggy sieht es ja so aus, als könntest du dessen Klemmung nutzen um ihn zu rotieren, quasi Hebelweite.
Dazu noch die zwei Montagepositionen für die Relation zum Bremshebel. Wenn du jetzt ne längere Schraube und ein Distanzstück für den Matchmaker auftreibst, falls der B-Switch nicht dazwischen passt, könnt's klappen.
Ob jedoch die Leitungen vom B-Switch da irgendwie vorbei passen bleibt fraglich.
Der @Sackmann sollte da am besten Bescheid wissen, ob sein Triggy mit dem B-Switch verheiratet werden kann. Sollte er die Zeit dafür haben, wird er dir bestimmt gerne weiterhelfen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (21. Mai 2022)

Auch das alte Alva läuft nach wie vor sehr gut 👍.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (28. Mai 2022)

Back on track.



Vorsatz lautet dieses Jahr bissl mehr Fully zu fahren.
Die symion-Metric mit dualair fühlt sich fein an.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Juli 2022)

Der Klassiker läuft👍.


----------



## Doblinas (16. Oktober 2022)

Endlich Mal geschafft wieder unterwegs zu sein...Sattel und Sattelstütze top👍🙋‍♂️


----------



## luCYnger (20. November 2022)

hier mal was zum Thema EVOlution

sein Leben begann als 180er BBE...


hier nun das Edison EVO trail 140 MX NBS 







Downgesized mittels 140er RS Pike und einem Fox-Dämpfer 210x55

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Evilman (27. November 2022)

Hallo dann will ich auch mal…
Nach einem halben Jahr Bauzeit (ja habe mir Zeit gelassen weil noch zwei Projekte nebenher liefen) ist es letzten Sonntag fertig geworden. Das bike ist für meine Frau und ich nutze es gelegentlich damit es genügend Auslauf bekommt und ich das Gefühl für ein bio bike nicht vergesse! 😉

Es begann als entlackter Rahmen aus einer hobbyaufgabe und Bauteile hier aus dem Forum. @luCYnger danke für dieses super Fahrwerk!

Nun teste ich mich etwas ans Fahrwerk ran hab allerdings keine Erfahrungen mit dem Vector

Aber lässt sich jetzt schon echt super durch die Berge fahren…so Ultra sanft und verflucht schnell…! Ggf noch mal auf 12fach umbauen?!?!

Grüße


----------



## luCYnger (28. November 2022)

Evilman schrieb:


> .... Ggf noch mal auf 12fach umbauen?!?!
> 
> Grüße


ich fahr im Evo nach-wie-vor 11-fach mit e13 TRS Kassette 9/46 .
ich seh keinen Grund für einen Wechsel auf 12fach (was ich am aktuellen No.1-Bike fahre)
im Gegenteil, macht nur das Heck schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (28. November 2022)

luCYnger schrieb:


> hier mal was zum Thema EVOlution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nächste Evolutionsstufe gezündet 




Ein JadeX aus dem ET-Lager mit progressiver Feder sorgt vorerst für Begeisterung


----------



## Evilman (30. November 2022)

luCYnger schrieb:


> ich fahr im Evo nach-wie-vor 11-fach mit e13 TRS Kassette 9/46 .
> ich seh keinen Grund für einen Wechsel auf 12fach (was ich am aktuellen No.1-Bike fahre)
> im Gegenteil, macht nur das Heck schwerer


Ist das ohne Probleme machbar? Habe jetzt glaube 10-42. brauche ich einen anderen umwerfer?


----------



## luCYnger (30. November 2022)

Kein Problem.
Umwerfer ? Du meinst das Schaltwerk ?
Ja, kann bleiben.
Nur die Kassette drauf und die Kette muss etwas länger.


----------



## Evilman (30. November 2022)

Ähm ja genau…sorry. Aber cool zu wissen! Dann werde ich den Umbau nur mit ner neuen Kassette mach! Finde ich sehr gut 👍


----------

